# ShotCallers Bike Club



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61

more pics to come...new projects under construction!


----------



## bad news

cant wait ... i like that iam starting to like the jewel things on it alot ....


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 2 2006, 12:16 AM~5537244
> *cant wait ... i like that iam starting to like the jewel things on it alot ....
> *


it only took about two hours to completely ice it out...


----------



## CemeteryGatesB.C

those are some nice lookin bikes man , im feelin the orange one


----------



## bad news




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by CemeteryGatesB.C_@Jun 2 2006, 12:21 AM~5537263
> *those are some nice lookin bikes man , im feelin the orange one
> *


thanks!


----------



## CemeteryGatesB.C

how did you guys get wierd al up in the club lol?


----------



## bad news

whos white trike is that :biggrin: my badge for now ill post my bike in a couple of weeks :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by CemeteryGatesB.C_@Jun 2 2006, 12:26 AM~5537285
> *how did you guys get wierd al  up in the club lol?
> *


i answered a request for a lowrider bike and car for an album shoot, and they picked mine and as it turned out, it was for weird al...i got a gang of pics with him on my bike, i have to re-size them and post them up.


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 2 2006, 12:26 AM~5537287
> *whos white trike is that  :biggrin: my badge for now ill post my bike in a couple of weeks  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the trike belongs to one of the youngsters that just recently got in.. he got a full custom under contruction...


----------



## bad news

i like it alot cant wait hey how much does youre muralist charge


----------



## bad news

one of the youngest shot callers member out there :biggrin: her on my old trike


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 2 2006, 12:31 AM~5537308
> *i like it alot cant wait hey how much does youre muralist charge
> *


depends on the amount of work, let me know and i can get you a quote..


----------



## chamuco61

just had to get weird al back in the mix!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

actually i want some murals on my tank front front of the head tube to the end and some on the rear fender :biggrin: i let you know when i get my fenders huh ozzy :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

hey did home boy al actaully sat on the seat :0


----------



## bad news

thats 16 bike looks good .... wait iam talking to my self


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 2 2006, 12:44 AM~5537357
> *hey did home boy al actaully sat on the seat  :0
> *


yeah, as it turns out, the seat is pretty damn sturdy....i even sat on it! :biggrin:


----------



## CemeteryGatesB.C

haha wierd al is the shit ever seen the vh1 thing on him and coolio lol


----------



## chamuco61

aight y'all..i'm outta here for the night...lates


----------



## bad news

me too


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 2 2006, 12:41 AM~5537348
> *just had to get weird al back in the mix!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 man thats weird. I thjought he was dead, now he comes back as a latino gangsta?


----------



## eric ramos

^that is a trip 2

NIce bikes I really love urs chamuco cus it simple and custom :thumbsup:

N Cant wait to see ur bike Kenny ...........:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## bad news

i know eric cant wait :biggrin: ...but untill then heres some old pics of my trike


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 2 2006, 10:15 AM~5538889
> *^that is a trip 2
> 
> NIce bikes I really love urs chamuco cus it simple and custom :thumbsup:
> 
> N Cant wait to see ur bike Kenny ...........:biggrin:
> *


thanks!!! shit that makes two of us that cant wait for kenny to break out!


----------



## eric ramos

yes sir cant wait :biggrin: shhhhhh......


----------



## bad news

:biggrin: i know ..... hey chamuco i found the seat earlyer damn my garage is a fucken mess  but i soon as i find that damn cord ill get pics up soon :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 2 2006, 04:10 PM~5541058
> *:biggrin:  i know ..... hey chamuco i found the seat earlyer damn my garage is a fucken mess   but i soon as i find that damn cord ill get pics up soon  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Damn your bikes are tight .... I got to get on my lil homie to do the damn thing! They are afraid to take down there bikes to put on there tanks. They dont even have to go far I got a welder... oh well like I said I like your bikes! :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 2 2006, 05:49 PM~5541588
> *Damn your bikes are tight .... I got to get on my lil homie to do the damn thing! They are afraid to take down there bikes to put on there tanks. They dont even have to go far I got a welder...  oh well like I said I like your bikes! :thumbsup:
> *


hey thanks for the compliments bro!


----------



## bad news

YES FINALLY I GOT IT ERIC :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
and my new project trying to go old school on this one 



okay heres my new old forks fuck ya thanks lil criminal :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

okay heres the seats the one that has all of the springes is mine sorry and the other one is youres if thats cool ....and some random parts and the forks and fork strut things are going to who ever wants them in the club :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 2 2006, 11:13 PM~5543129
> *YES FINALLY I GOT IT ERIC  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> and my new project trying to go old school on this one
> okay heres my new old forks fuck ya thanks lil criminal  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


them is fuken schwinn old skool rims Rite Kenny?
nice ass fork i wanted it 2  lol


----------



## chamuco61

:0 damn dogg, diggin those forks!!!


----------



## bad news

naw i need to get my s 7 rims plate but everything is getting re plated :biggrin: and gold also yes baby :biggrin: old school back to the roots  and with some fenders from ozzy ill be set :0 i dont know what to do to the frame keepit the way it is or re tank it but the big fat one or just leave it thin ... and i have my paint scheme and theme picked out :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

go with a thicker tank, like mine...now thats true old skool!!!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 2 2006, 10:31 PM~5543230
> *:0  damn dogg, diggin those forks!!!
> *


i knew you would like them :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 2 2006, 11:39 PM~5543278
> *i knew you would like them  :biggrin:
> *


i want me some for my new project.....


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 2 2006, 10:34 PM~5543248
> *go with a thicker tank, like mine...now thats true old skool!!!
> *



thats what i was thinking but i havent really seen old school pics ... but this my new project ill post pics when iam done putting it together :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 2 2006, 11:44 PM~5543294
> *thats what i was thinking but i havent really seen old school pics ... but this my new project ill post pics when iam done putting it together  :biggrin:
> *


ill try and find some tank closeups of mine, and ill post them for ya, its fully filled in (no bones showing) and hand chisled around the curves....i am the picasso of bondo!!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 2 2006, 10:42 PM~5543286
> *i want me some for my new project.....
> *


i know iam so lucky i got these i trade my brand new set of square twisted forks and my old square twisted gooseneck for them i just throw my schwinn yoke on there to make it look my original and blam ... :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

YE4 MAN THEY LOOK NICE!!!!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 2 2006, 10:46 PM~5543301
> *ill try and find some tank closeups of mine, and ill post them for ya, its fully filled in (no bones showing) and hand chisled around the curves....i am the picasso of bondo!!
> *


if there was only a jerking off smiley i would post it up so i can show you of you cough (bullshit ) .... just fucken with eric but i like you tank it looks bigger than usual ones :biggrin: show it :0


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 2 2006, 11:47 PM~5543304
> *i know iam so lucky i got these i trade my brand new set of square twisted forks and my old square twisted gooseneck for them i just throw my schwinn yoke on there to make it look my original and blam ...  :biggrin:
> *


damn, i havent seen blam since the old batman show, when it would pop out on the screen during fight scenes... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bad news

all mine , mine i say :cheesy:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 2 2006, 11:56 PM~5543343
> *all mine , mine i say  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like someone is going to be spending alot of time on the throne in the coming weeks!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 2 2006, 11:06 PM~5543379
> *looks like someone is going to be spending alot of time on the throne in the coming weeks!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: for sure ill be in there when i dont even have too :0


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 3 2006, 12:12 AM~5543401
> *:biggrin: for sure ill be in there when i dont even have too  :0
> *


 :scrutinize: oooohkay!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

no ill be hiding in my closet with a flash light to hide from my daughter magazine monster


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 3 2006, 12:29 AM~5543464
> *no ill be hiding in my closet with a flash light to hide from my daughter magazine monster
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you should get some of those bags and boards like the comic books use.


----------



## bad news

actually i want to but theres no comic book shops around here so iam on the hunt for those


----------



## chamuco61

ill check golden apple comics over here and let you know whats up.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 2 2006, 11:38 PM~5543498
> *ill check golden apple comics over here and let you know whats up.
> *


hook it up ill give you the money and for the mag :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 2 2006, 11:42 PM~5543286
> *i want me some for my new project.....
> *


You can make em. take a 26" bent fork bar, and bend it until the two ends meet at a 20" support bar :0


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 3 2006, 04:34 AM~5543862
> *You can make em. take a 26" bent fork bar, and bend it until the two ends meet at a 20" support bar  :0
> *


who said anything about a 20"????


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 3 2006, 03:11 PM~5546014
> *who said anything about a 20"????
> *


:0 then you go a step lower? :dunno:
or higher.....:happysad:






























































































































Oh fuck! what size will it be?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 3 2006, 03:19 PM~5546031
> *:0 then you go a step lower? :dunno:
> or higher.....:happysad:
> Oh fuck! what size will it be?
> *


alls i am sayin for now, is that i am doing up a full custom, maybe even radical 16".....


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 3 2006, 03:22 PM~5546035
> *alls i am sayin for now, is that i am doing up a full custom, maybe even radical 16".....
> *


Cool man. Keep us updated


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 3 2006, 03:29 PM~5546052
> *Cool man. Keep us updated
> *



soon as i get the frame back from my nephew ill start postin pics of the buildup...


----------



## chamuco61

:biggrin: gawd damn! we are growin more and more! welcome to the family CemetaryGatesBC and the Eureka Cali chapter!!!


----------



## bad news

he is cemetary gates going on friday .... and chamuco get at me with the schwinn forks .. maybe we can work something out ican get you some schwinn legs and top bars and crown


----------



## bad news

funny ass picture and hey eric heres the seat badges there the little ones .



















:biggrin:


----------



## bad news

hey eric you want to trade me the light bracket from the bullet light for this one its schwinn :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 4 2006, 01:53 AM~5548129
> *funny ass picture and hey eric heres the seat badges there the little ones .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Billy

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 4 2006, 01:59 AM~5548140
> *hey eric you want to trade me the light bracket from the bullet light for this one its schwinn :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i got that same one mine gots the rust pivits too :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 4 2006, 01:53 AM~5548129
> *funny ass picture and hey eric heres the seat badges there the little ones .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


first pic.... :barf:

second pic... :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 4 2006, 01:40 AM~5548115
> *he is cemetary gates going on friday .... and chamuco get at me with the schwinn forks .. maybe we can work something out ican get you some schwinn legs and top bars and crown
> *



dont know if he would be able to make it...but we should arrange something though.....ill get at you on a pm about the forks... :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jun 4 2006, 04:12 PM~5550511
> *i got that same one mine gots the rust pivits too :biggrin:
> *


not anymore its getting engraved and gold and chrome plated :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 4 2006, 11:02 PM~5552651
> *not anymore its getting engraved and gold and chrome plated  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## bad news

SHOT CALLERS !!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 4 2006, 11:43 PM~5552872
> *SHOT CALLERS !!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


u know!!!


----------



## bad news

hey eric what do you think i should do with this forks iam going to use them for sandiego and just get rid of them because theres no use for them at all ?????


----------



## bad news

hey do you know any body how would trade me a lowrider 16" frame for this 16" pixie frame


----------



## Racer X

I NEED SOME RIMS :uh:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Racer X_@Jun 5 2006, 05:18 AM~5553549
> *I NEED SOME RIMS  :uh:
> *


sorry i dont have any rims


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 4 2006, 11:30 PM~5552988
> *hey do you know any body how would trade me a lowrider 16" frame for this 16" pixie frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how about a 20 in lowrider frame??? just thought I would try.


----------



## bad news

does anybody have 16 rims for cheap or just some old plain ones with tires ill pay for them


----------



## bad news

no just 16"


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 5 2006, 12:16 AM~5552947
> *hey eric what do you think i should do with this forks iam going to use them for sandiego and just get rid of them because theres no use for them at all ?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


let me see a close up....i may have some use for them!


----------



## casper805

those forks are just like aqua minis


----------



## eric ramos

THEY WERE TWISTED TOYS OLD ONES
SO YES THEY WERE NOBILITYS


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 5 2006, 06:40 PM~5558007
> *those forks are just like aqua minis
> *


were not as good as i thought they were....
here you go eric


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 6 2006, 12:03 AM~5559526
> *were not as good as i thought they were....
> here you go eric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks, but ima hafta pass....they look like chrome lobster claws...


----------



## casper805

AND HE WANTS TO MUCH FOR THEM


----------



## bad news

i know i hate them but what ever i think iam going to try to sell them at sandiego for 70 bucks  hopefully some body buys them


----------



## casper805

WHEN I WANTED TOO BUY THEM I TOLD YOU 70 AND YOU TOLD ME YOU WANTED 200


----------



## bad news

i know i was pissed trying to get my money back but my lost some ones elses gain i guess


----------



## chamuco61

:0


----------



## chamuco61

where is everyone???


----------



## bad news

iam here just got off work iam going to eat real quick and ill be back hey eric wait for me i got to talk to you :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news

hey eric should i go trike yes or no and the axle type :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER*

just checkin in!!!! SHOTCALLERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i dont have any new pix to post cuz im at skool but ill get some up as soon as i can use my computer =(


wutup SAUl, ERIC, KENNY and all the Homies!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jun 7 2006, 12:56 PM~5568243
> *just checkin in!!!! SHOTCALLERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  i dont have any new pix to post cuz im at skool but ill get some up as soon as i can use my computer =(
> wutup SAUl, ERIC, KENNY and all the Homies!
> hey eric i gotta another bike...im gonna try and go out to the meeting this friday but you know how that is...=) through another form of transportation..lol ill take the new bike with me since i cant carry my trike around..lol......but sssssshhhhhhh
> *


we'll see.... :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

whatz up seezer


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## bad news

yo !!!


----------



## bad news

:dunno: wheres every body at any body somebody


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 7 2006, 06:00 PM~5570207
> *we'll see.... :biggrin:
> *


yeah im gonna try and go but no gurantees! i gotta get them freakin grades up....i only have 3 weeks left to do that too!


GOOD MORNIN FAM!


----------



## chamuco61

'sup my brothers! see yall at the spot tomorrow night!!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

What's up homie?Looks like you guys are growing.That's cool!You also taking over the world,huh?NICE!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jun 8 2006, 07:05 PM~5576805
> *What's up homie?Looks like you guys are growing.That's cool!You also taking over the world,huh?NICE!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



we gettin there bro!!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Got any parts for sale?PM me


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jun 8 2006, 07:15 PM~5576884
> *Got any parts for sale?PM me
> *


ill see what i got... :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Looks like it's true!Seems like that's everyones goal.Big ups to all.By the way Saul where did you pick up your 12" fan wheels on the lil tiger?PM me :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## bad news

hey eric when you get on pm asap i got some ???? about tomorrow :biggrin: !!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 8 2006, 08:29 PM~5577277
> *hey i like that taking over the world  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: one city at a time......


----------



## bad news

iam going to leave in a couple and iam taking my camera so every body better take there bikes for sure and ill be taking my project .... and cant wait to meet my new fam. SHOT CALLERS !!!!!!!!!!!! and iam taking the seat for you eric and i got a template for you from mr. chuck


----------



## eric ramos

TAKE PICS KENNY AND POST THEM :thumbsup: ID LIKE TO SEE SOME PICS


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 9 2006, 11:08 AM~5580717
> *iam going to leave in a couple and iam taking my camera so every body better take there bikes for sure and ill be taking my project .... and cant  wait to meet my new fam. SHOT CALLERS !!!!!!!!!!!! and iam taking the seat for you eric and i got a template for you from mr. chuck
> *


      i might not make it


----------



## chamuco61

damn that was the best meeting we had yet!!! thanks ken for makin the trek from hemet to the hood to hang with yer new brothers! next time dont forget yer camera! :biggrin: and i will make sure to have new batteries in mine...but ill post the few pics i got to take before the batteries died tomorrow....


----------



## bad news

that was a good meeting i like it :biggrin: you guys are some of the coolest peeps i have ever hanged out with .... and i saw the crew rolling out when i was driving back damn it was one of those damn head turning sites for reals just whatching like 7or 8 bikes just crusing together like that  .,.. cant wait for next month and ill have my bike done by then and my project will be looking alot better for damn sure .... thanks again for inviting me and letting me a big part of this club :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: sorry i didnt talk to much iam real quiet guy but i tried getting out of my shell :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Alright Kenny big ups on joining Shot Callers. :thumbsup: Erics is a coll dude.Saul,even though i haven't met him in person seems like a cool dude.Hey Eric take care of Kenny!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Cool!I meant to spell "COOL" :twak:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jun 10 2006, 08:22 AM~5584615
> *Cool!I meant to spell "COOL" :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: hes givin himself a beatdown!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

better me then somone else.it might hurt more :banghead:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jun 10 2006, 02:12 PM~5585653
> *better me then somone else.it might hurt more :banghead:
> *


true!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

some pics from last night before my camera's batteries took a shit.... :biggrin: 


















































_*our new club mascot...*_ :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Looking good Shot Callers :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos

damn tha is a fuken sweet line up  
big up to u foos :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 10 2006, 03:00 PM~5585835
> *damn tha is a fuken sweet line up
> big up to u foos :biggrin:
> *


there were four bikes missing too... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

hey seezer, see what u missed!!! :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER*

its kool...we got plenty of time to get to it! in september for sure!


----------



## chamuco61

:twak: fool u need to get your ass out here before summer is over!!!


----------



## bad news

damn it , iwish i didnt forget my camera but next month i will be taking my camera for sure :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 10 2006, 07:48 PM~5586830
> *damn it , iwish i didnt forget my camera but next month i will be taking my camera for sure  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news

hey did you get the figure for me and lil devill said that there going to happen next week :biggrin: iam happy ... and the manny card :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 10 2006, 08:18 PM~5586895
> *hey did you get the figure for me and lil devill said that there going to happen next week  :biggrin: iam happy ... and the manny card  :biggrin:
> *


let me scan the card and ill pm you with it, as for the figure, we are turning in the shirt order form on monday, i should have it for you by monday evening...


----------



## bad news

alright and dont forget to get me a quote for the plauque too i forgot how much


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 10 2006, 08:25 PM~5586921
> *alright and dont forget to get me a quote for the plauque too i forgot how much
> *


dont worry homie, i'll get you all the cost...


----------



## bad news

hey eric what youthink of this rear fender idea ???????? because this is what i want to try out for the blue bike when i put the trike piece on


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 10 2006, 08:37 PM~5586949
> *hey eric what youthink of this rear fender idea ???????? because this is what i want to try out for the blue bike when i put the trike piece on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks pretty good.


----------



## SAUL




----------



## chamuco61

'sup y'all!!!


----------



## SAUL

whats up eric


----------



## bad news

yo!!!! eric whats up i was thinking about next month for the meeting is it going to be at the spot again or can you find out if there going to have a car show around the youre valley and ill head out there early and we can kick it all of us see if theres one in july in the begging or in the middle :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER*

:wave:


----------



## bad news

seezer i was looking forward to meeting you but i want to meet you next month so you better get on it homie :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

im gonna check things out and see whats goin on around here in july...maybe we could kick it at a happening instead of the usual meeting..if not, we'll be at the spot on fridays...


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 11 2006, 07:55 PM~5591801
> *seezer i was looking forward to meeting you but i want to meet you next month so you better get on it homie  :biggrin:
> *


  i should be out there....im workin on it!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jun 12 2006, 12:37 PM~5595069
> * i should be out there....im workin on it!
> *


you better be workin on that shit!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

What's up Shot Callers?How about Imperials car show Hawaiin Gardens July 9 or Royal Fantasies July 16 in Corona?Or maybe both so that we all can kick it. :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news

ya that sounds good think about it eric :biggrin: :0


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Royal Fantasies show is on Lincoln of the 91 right by the 15.It's a pretty cool show.Hopefully we'll have a good time.Imperials show is also a good one.I have showed there a couple of times.


----------



## chamuco61

we'll see whats up!!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

uffin:


----------



## bad news

do it !!!!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Yeah,do it! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MONSTER831

ShotCallers Bike Club wud up!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Jun 12 2006, 10:24 PM~5598617
> *ShotCallers Bike Club wud up!
> *


 :biggrin:  yo!!!!!


----------



## MONSTER831

uffin:


----------



## chamuco61

'sup!


----------



## bad news

i just came up on a lil tiger hey if i take the paint to you and some cash how much you think he will charge for just the frame and chain guard :biggrin: and you think manny can make me some 12 inch rims


----------



## bad news

and yo !!!! where you at ? hey saul get at me with some info of the guy in san gabriel and thanks for the info :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

yo seezer ???


----------



## *SEEZER*

wuts crackalackin? lol


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 13 2006, 08:49 PM~5603629
> *i just came up on a lil tiger hey if i take the paint to you and some cash how much you think he will charge for just the frame and chain guard  :biggrin: and you think manny can make me some 12 inch rims
> *


im takin lorenzos frame on monday, for it to be ready for highland park, so ill hit him up then... i think the price will be the same, since thats the same quote he told saul. he hooks it up cheap since he has the supplies, and no need to buy them, so i think if you were to get yer own paint, he shouldnt really fuck with the already low price... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

dammit! i logged on too late as usual...oh well fuckit! talk to y'alls tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

my bro was cleanin the garage, and he found my 52 schwinn cruiser frame... im gonna have to re spray it and stripe it again, since it fell behind the cars in the garage....but fuckit, its only rattle can and one shot!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

yo!!!! homies wheres every body at


----------



## chamuco61

:wave: :wave:


----------



## bad news

:biggrin: finally hey ... well lil update raul just emailed me somepics of my sissy bar iam in love  and lil deville is still giving me the run around :angry: i need those fucken rims i guess iam going to have too buy some 140 from the swapmeet  :angry:


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 14 2006, 07:07 PM~5609053
> *my bro was cleanin the garage, and he found my 52 schwinn cruiser frame... im gonna have to re spray it and stripe it again, since it fell behind the cars in the garage....but fuckit, its only rattle can and one shot!!! :biggrin:
> *


52 shwinn? Now that's cherry homie. You don't mind posting up a pic of the bike?  Good thing your bro was cleaning up the garage. :biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831

So what's crackin ShotCallers???!!!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 14 2006, 06:07 PM~5609053
> *my bro was cleanin the garage, and he found my 52 schwinn cruiser frame... im gonna have to re spray it and stripe it again, since it fell behind the cars in the garage....but fuckit, its only rattle can and one shot!!! :biggrin:
> *


what are you going to do to it :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831+Jun 14 2006, 11:38 PM~5610134-->
> 
> 
> 
> 52 shwinn? Now that's cherry homie. You don't mind posting up a pic of the bike?  Good thing your bro was cleaning up the garage. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shit, i know! i got it from an old friend of mine just before he enlisted in the navy, and i did a little work to it then put it up and it got sucked into the void of the garage. ill post some pics tomorrow.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lalove_@Jun 14 2006, 11:43 PM~5610159
> *what are you going to do to it  :biggrin:
> *


im gonna rat it out....its already suede black with blue striping, but its got alot of scuffs and scratches, besides, i dont want to look like a beach cruiser version of seezers trike...so im gonna re-stripe it white..


----------



## bad news

yo !!! i just got my lowrider show paper so iam officially in the show so iam excited next sunday guys ive been waiting for this day so every one can see my new bike :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

you have it ready lalove


----------



## bad news

nope not even homie everything is coming last minute  ... AND NO THANKS TO LIL DEVILLE IAM NOT EVEN GOING TO HAVE MY DAMN RIMS THANKS AGAIN HOMIE :angry: :0  but ill see there right


----------



## casper805

dam you wont get your rims that sus homie but your still taking it right


----------



## chamuco61

san diego and highland park shows are comin up fast..... :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 15 2006, 10:55 AM~5612378
> *dam you wont get your rims that sus homie but your still taking it right
> *


for sure iam still going nothing stoping me besides work :angry: :biggrin: but ill be there are you going


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 15 2006, 06:26 PM~5614461
> *san diego and highland park shows are comin up fast..... :biggrin:
> *


ya i know man iam going crazy with excitement and anger with parts .... but tomorrow iam going to go buy some parts formy bike forks, rims, fenders, etc etc


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 15 2006, 11:09 PM~5615864
> *ya i know man iam going crazy with excitement and anger with parts .... but tomorrow iam going to go buy some parts formy bike forks, rims, fenders, etc etc
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## bad news

finally got my parts eric ill send you some pics as soon as a get some air and some washers to put the bike together ... and i had no time that i completely forgot to call the dude :angry:


----------



## chamuco61

right on!!! cant wait to see the pics..


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 15 2006, 11:07 PM~5615851
> *for sure iam still going nothing stoping me besides work  :angry:  :biggrin: but ill be there are you going
> *


NAW I AINT GOING HOMIE


----------



## casper805

EY CHAMUCO DID U SEND THE STUFF ALREADY


----------



## chamuco61

hey casper, you guys goin to highland park???


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 17 2006, 01:10 AM~5621775
> *hey casper, you guys goin to highland park???
> *


I DONT NOE ABOUT THE REST BUT IM NOT I DONT GOT A RIDE


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 17 2006, 01:10 AM~5621771
> *EY CHAMUCO DID U SEND THE STUFF ALREADY
> *


in the morning... i been getting out of work too late these last two days due to overtime, but tomorrow morning, im gonna run the shit to the post office.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 17 2006, 01:12 AM~5621782
> *in the morning... i been getting out of work too late these last two days due to overtime, but tomorrow morning, im gonna run the shit to the post office.
> *


----------



## chamuco61

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 17 2006, 02:10 AM~5621775
> *hey casper, you guys goin to highland park???
> *


YEA WILL BE HEADING DOWN THERE..WILL SEE YOU GUYS THERE...


----------



## bad news

well i just tried to pump my tires up and the one tube poped :angry: but i got to go and get another ...


----------



## bad news

wheres every body at hey whats sauls last name


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

San Diego here we come!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: right kenny


----------



## bad news

ya if i stop blowing mytubes up


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Happy Father's Day to any Shot Callers who have kids. :biggrin: Have a good one.


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 17 2006, 07:02 PM~5624595
> *YEA WILL BE HEADING DOWN THERE..WILL SEE YOU GUYS THERE...
> *


----------



## chamuco61

yo kenny!!!! Happy Fathers Day....since i think your the only one with kids in the family... :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 18 2006, 09:31 AM~5626964
> *yo kenny!!!! Happy Fathers Day....since i think your the only one with kids in the family... :biggrin:
> *



:angry: i know i feel left out :biggrin: naw just playing thanks eric and happy fathers day to you too eric :0


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 18 2006, 11:26 AM~5627168
> *:angry:  i know i feel left out  :biggrin: naw just playing thanks eric and happy fathers day to you too eric  :0
> *


 :0 hey, i dont have any kids!!..........at least none that i know of.... :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 18 2006, 01:35 PM~5627578
> *:0 hey, i dont have any kids!!..........at least none that i know of.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 18 2006, 01:35 PM~5627578
> *:0 hey, i dont have any kids!!..........at least none that i know of.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jun 18 2006, 02:29 PM~5627708
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 17 2006, 01:12 AM~5621782
> *in the morning... i been getting out of work too late these last two days due to overtime, but tomorrow morning, im gonna run the shit to the post office.
> *


YA HOMIE O TODABIA NO


----------



## bad news

lol ... hey eric do you think one of the members would want to buy the forks they have everything to install them on the bike 60 for the forks ... and did you come up with a date for the kick back next month and make sure every body shows ups this time you can make it on the weekend if you want


----------



## bad news

ERIC YOU STILL WANT THEM SCHWINN FORKS MAKE ME AN OFFER THERE FOR SALE


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 19 2006, 12:27 AM~5630692
> *ERIC YOU STILL WANT THEM SCHWINN FORKS MAKE ME AN OFFER THERE FOR SALE
> *


check yer pm homie...


----------



## chamuco61

hell yeah! just wanted to share some info with yall.........i am getting my full size car club plaque next weekend!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

how much was it :0 must post pictures of it :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 19 2006, 01:02 AM~5630772
> *how much was it  :0  must post pictures of it  :biggrin:
> *


it only cost me............nothing but a bondo job on a frame... :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

DID U SEND THE STUFF ALREADY HOMIE


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 19 2006, 01:10 AM~5630792
> *DID U SEND THE STUFF ALREADY HOMIE
> *


its on its way!


----------



## casper805

uffin:


----------



## Guest

GOOD JOB ERIC LOOKIN GOOD IM GLAD 2 SEE THE NAME STILL OUT THERE WUZ UP 2 ALL U SHOT CALLERS MUCH PROPS 2 YOU ALL SEE YAH ALL IN HIGHLAND PARK HOMMIES... :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jun 19 2006, 01:39 AM~5630867
> *GOOD JOB ERIC LOOKIN GOOD IM GLAD 2 SEE THE NAME STILL OUT THERE WUZ UP 2 ALL U SHOT CALLERS MUCH PROPS 2 YOU ALL SEE YAH ALL IN HIGHLAND PARK HOMMIES... :thumbsup:
> *


u know it dogg!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 19 2006, 12:42 PM~5632919
> *I NEED A PLAQUE ALSO ERIC LET ME KNOW WHEN CAN I GET IT
> *


need half of the cost for deposit so the dude can make it...


----------



## chamuco61

what ever happened to cemetary gates????


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 19 2006, 12:55 AM~5630752
> *hell yeah! just wanted to share some info with yall.........i am getting my full size car club plaque next weekend!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


right on homie. :thumbsup: time to bust ass on the ranfla. :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 19 2006, 05:22 PM~5634736
> * what ever happened to cemetary gates????
> *


i dont know ??? hey i started to put the bike together and its looking so good :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jun 19 2006, 10:52 PM~5636245
> *right on homie. :thumbsup: time to bust ass on the ranfla. :biggrin:
> *


shit homie, soon as i get that little fucker runnin, im gonna put up my plaque!!!!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 19 2006, 01:12 AM~5630801
> *its on its way!
> *


i got it today thanks homie


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 20 2006, 05:49 PM~5641390
> *i got it today thanks homie
> *


no problem!


----------



## chamuco61

'sup saul, i see ya down there... :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

whats up eric


----------



## bad news

:biggrin: YO !!! wheres everybody at ???? are you guys ready for youre show this weekend i know i am for sure iam getting my parts that i sent out to get engraved on friday YES !!!! and then raul made me handle bars plus sissy bar !!!!!! and i bought a rolling bike rack thing to so my bike can stand up or wont fall over at all :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

:biggrin: hey eric order me some of those fenders and stripe them for me and just tell me how much its going to be and ill take the cash too you ... if you can please the stripping red, green and you can you right shot callers on them the back :biggrin: PLEASE ??!!!??!?! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

everyone is asleep wake them up :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 20 2006, 09:41 PM~5642894
> *everyone is asleep wake them up  :biggrin:
> *


eric where you at ??? get on this bitch already :angry:


----------



## SAUL

thats what im saying wake up fool you can sleep tomorrow all day


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 20 2006, 10:45 PM~5642911
> *eric where you at ??? get on this bitch already  :angry:
> *


i was on an important private phone call... :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:0 yeah right


----------



## chamuco61

for reals...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

What's up Eric and all ya'll Shot Callers?Are you guys ready for this weekend?It's show time.Good luck to all in your class. :thumbsup: And Eric cograts on the new forks.Nice!!!!!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 21 2006, 04:54 PM~5647025
> *i was on an important private phone call... :biggrin:
> *


BOOOOOOTTTY CALL !!!!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 21 2006, 10:20 PM~5648289
> *BOOOOOOTTTY CALL !!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

hey ken, your plaque is on its way!!!!


----------



## SAUL

wheres mine on its way also :biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831

Wud up ShotCallers!!! :cheesy:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 22 2006, 06:00 PM~5653113
> *wheres mine on its way also  :biggrin:
> *


wheres the deposit??? :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Jun 22 2006, 06:02 PM~5653122
> *Wud up ShotCallers!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :wave: :wave: 'sup homie!!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 22 2006, 05:21 PM~5653215
> *wheres the deposit???  :biggrin:
> *


denied !!! i better shut up :0 hey send the price for the shirts and ill mail you a money order for the plaque ...  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


ooohh ya !!

SHOT CALLERS BITCHES :0 :0 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

whats up seezer ....


----------



## chamuco61

holy shit, lookit SEEZER down there!!! 'sup foo, you going to the meeting tomorrow??


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 22 2006, 09:09 PM~5654153
> *denied !!! i better shut up  :0 hey send the price for the shirts and ill mail you a money order for the plaque ...    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ooohh ya !!
> 
> SHOT CALLERS BITCHES  :0  :0  :0    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news

hey post up here what goes on at the meeting and tell them fools godluck at the show this weekend and ill be represeting for the fam .


----------



## *SEEZER*

wutup peeps? huuh? i was online? i dont remember..lol i barely got 5 minutes right now..lol but as for tomorrow..ill hit you up eric maniana..


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jun 22 2006, 10:03 PM~5654456
> *wutup peeps? huuh? i was online? i dont remember..lol i barely got 5 minutes right now..lol but as for tomorrow..ill hit you up eric maniana..
> *


----------



## *SEEZER*

wutup ken? im login off now but ill see some of you guys on sunday for sure.....eric bring my shirts for me on sunday.gracias..ill try to be there early...


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jun 22 2006, 09:05 PM~5654467
> *wutup ken? im login off now but ill see some of you guys on sunday for sure.....eric bring my shirts for me on sunday.gracias..ill try to be there early...
> *


yo !!!!  take care of youre shit  hope to see you next time i go out there homie i really wnat to meet you and the homie saul


----------



## SAUL

10/4


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

What's up Shot Callers?Hey Kenny ready for sunday?See you bright and early. :biggrin: Hey if you have room bring your canopy,just in case. :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jun 22 2006, 09:26 PM~5654581
> *What's up Shot Callers?Hey Kenny ready for sunday?See you bright and early. :biggrin: Hey if you have room bring your canopy,just in case. :thumbsup:
> *



ooohhh YA !!! FOR DAMN SURE .and ill take the canopy incase i have room ... THANKS ERIC FOR THE PLAQUE I JUST GOT IT TODAY .....!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks and ill be doing it right for sure :0 :0 :0 


SHOT CALLERS !!!!! I THOUGHT YOU KNEW ?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

see you on sunday kenny. :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 23 2006, 11:38 AM~5657126
> *ooohhh YA !!! FOR DAMN SURE .and ill take the canopy incase i have room ... THANKS ERIC FOR THE PLAQUE I JUST GOT IT TODAY .....!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks and ill be doing it right for sure  :0  :0  :0
> SHOT CALLERS !!!!! I THOUGHT YOU KNEW ?
> *


god damn the post office works fast!!! kick ass in diego town! we gonna hold it down in highlan park...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

it's all gravey.having a hick ass time is what's all about.trophies a bonus. :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jun 23 2006, 06:36 PM~5659100
> *it's all gravey.having a hick ass time is what's all about.trophies a bonus. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 23 2006, 05:11 PM~5659035
> *god damn the post office works fast!!! kick ass in diego town! we gonna hold it down in highlan park...
> *


i know man damn ... but thanks for the plaque and ill i got my engraving today and iam in love with my light


----------



## bad news

hey eric i got this from the artistic topic tell what you think iam willing to go for sure if you guys go


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Sounds like you're ready for tommarrow.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

where you at i pm'd you?


----------



## bad news

alright since iam going to work right now i wanted every one to see my bike before i go to work so hear eric , saul , seezer ...and any body else hear ill post it monday ill finished up and the show . AND ILL LIKE TO THANK CHUCK 
, RAUL , GILBERT FROM CORTEZ CUSTOM ENGRAVING , ERIC SHOT CALLERS PREZ...... THANKS GUYS WITH OUT THESE PEOPLE IT WOULD NOT BE ANYTHING ILL POST PICS OF MY ENGRAVING AND HANDLE BARS PLUS SISSY BAR ................. FREAKY BEHAVIOR ... SHOT CALLERS !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *SEEZER*

nice bike ken! wut happened to the old forks? glad to see we're workin and growing! peace to all the homies and see you guys tomorrow in highland park.


----------



## chamuco61

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux

is that a gold chain? the cheep gold or 24 k plated?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

24k :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jun 24 2006, 09:07 PM~5664188
> *24k :thumbsup:
> *


FUCK CHEAP SHIT .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: you guys got to see my light its fucken sweet :0


----------



## bad news

good luck to all my brothers tomorrow upin highland and ill be holding it donw in sandiego me and chuck will be kicking it and ill take alot of pictures for every one


----------



## SAUL




----------



## NorCalLux

where did u get the chain plated at how much was it?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove+Jun 24 2006, 11:05 PM~5664396-->
> 
> 
> 
> good luck to all my brothers tomorrow upin highland and ill be holding it donw in sandiego me and chuck will be kicking it and ill take alot of pictures for every one
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@Jun 25 2006, 07:37 AM~5665182
> *good luck in san diego and in highland park to everybody taking their bikes hope we sweep in all classes :thumbsup:
> *


well, we took out only six bikes.... brought home two trophies.. i took first place in 2 wheel mild and alex took second place in three wheel street... keep us posted kenny on the outcome of san diego!!!!


----------



## *SEEZER*




----------



## chamuco61

kenny, you home yet???? how was the show????


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Congrats on the wins.San Diego was tight.We took five bikes and came home with:
1st 16" mild
2nd 16" street
3rd 20" mild
:biggrin:


----------



## bad news

great show didnt win anything but that gives me more motivation for the next show but post the are bike pics in here i want to see them just are bikes :biggrin: and them hoichies please


----------



## chamuco61

here ya go kenny!! only one hoochie shot, seezer got another one, but they aint even smilin.....


----------



## eric ramos

NICE COME OUT OF THE BIKE KENNY 
AND SIC ASS FUKEN ENGRAVING 
:thumbsup: MAD PROPS


----------



## bad news

iam going to get all diffrent parts and more engraving so look out guys


----------



## chamuco61

damn kenny!!! that bike came out sick as fuck!!!


----------



## *SEEZER*

damn kenny! that things nice! good job on it! how much did they charge for that engraving on the light? i have one just like it and i want to get it engraved..


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jun 26 2006, 07:11 PM~5673576
> *damn kenny! that things nice! good job on it! how much did they charge for that engraving on the light? i have one just like it and i want to get it engraved..
> *


i got hooked up because he took to long but i would of been happy with what i wanted but the light like that is like 100 or something ... and thanks guys :biggrin: whats up with that bike seezer never seen it before :0


----------



## bad news

wow i didnt even saw those bikes when i went who do they all belong too


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 26 2006, 10:51 PM~5674295
> *wow i didnt even saw those bikes when i went who do they all belong too
> *


the blue one is the one that i was bondoing for jesus, the red trike is alex's two wheeler with his new trike kit, the pixie and the magenta bike that seezer brought out belong to his nephew... :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

i should of gone with you guys damn they both looked good but , next show for sure talking about next show whens the next kick back :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 28 2006, 11:49 AM~5683238
> *i should of gone with you guys damn they both looked good but , next show for sure talking about next show whens the next kick back  :biggrin:
> *


ill hit u up on pm about the next kickback... oh yeah, i added your bike to the pics on the myspace page... :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 26 2006, 08:22 PM~5673894
> *i got hooked up because he took to long but i would of been happy with what i wanted but the light like that is like 100 or something ... and thanks guys  :biggrin: whats up with that bike seezer never seen it before  :0
> *


damn 100....gotta save my pennys then..lol as for the bikes..like eric sayed they both belong to my 3 yr old nephew...im just showin them for now until he's old enough to know wuts goin on..lol...oh and that was its first show in about 6 years....im workin on it now though..(the 20")


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 28 2006, 05:11 PM~5685201
> *ill hit u up on pm about the next kickback... oh yeah, i added your bike to the pics on the myspace page...  :biggrin:
> *


me 2..pm me...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jun 28 2006, 07:36 PM~5685577
> *me 2..pm me...
> *


i'll just call you fool...


----------



## bad news

cool i saw the pics i like them but we are going to re update those pretty soon after i get some stuff and change what i have on it but i was thinking towardss the end of july so i can tell my manager ahead of time


----------



## chamuco61

how does july 23rd sound to you kenny???


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 29 2006, 02:45 PM~5690409
> *how does july 23rd sound to you kenny???
> *


sounds good ill get the day off and are we going to have a carne asada :biggrin: 

are you going to take youre bike or no bike this time ill take mine for sure but i wanted to take pics of youre bike


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 29 2006, 11:07 PM~5692601
> *sounds good ill get the day off and are we going to have a carne asada  :biggrin:
> 
> are you going to take youre bike or no bike this time ill take mine for sure but i wanted to take pics of youre bike
> *


yeah, ill take it out to the park for the cook out...


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 28 2006, 07:56 PM~5685926
> *i'll just call you fool...
> *


oh..aight....



july 23? hmmm......gotta check my schedule.

















lol jp..ill see wasup


----------



## SAUL

:uh: are the shirts done


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 30 2006, 07:03 PM~5696873
> *:uh: are the shirts done
> *


x2


----------



## bad news

cool are you getting every one to give some money for the food and ill stop and get some stuff or ill just give you some cash   and ill take the forks also you want the little schwinn lite ill sell you it


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Hey,Kenny post a pic of the light! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Jun 30 2006, 08:03 PM~5696873-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: are the shirts done
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-*SEEZER*_@Jun 30 2006, 08:06 PM~5696886
> *x2
> *



yeah, they are done, mike picked them up last night...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 30 2006, 11:08 PM~5697677
> *cool are you getting every one to give some money for the food and ill stop and get some stuff or ill just give you some cash     and ill take the forks also you want the little schwinn lite ill sell you it
> *


pretty much what i was thinkin of doing was getting the meat and shit with the club dues, and making the rest sort of a pot luck... as for the light, pm me a price and ill let you know.... :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

cool sounds good and ill be there for sure and the shirts for me was like 36 for the four shirts right and ill 30 for the plaque did you find out how much for a big car one


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 1 2006, 11:11 PM~5701724
> *cool sounds good and ill be there for sure and the shirts for me was like 36 for the four shirts right and ill 30 for the plaque did you find out how much for a big car one
> *


i gotta check with the dude that makes the plaques about the big size ones...


----------



## SAUL




----------



## bad news

hey eric i was wondering about vegas i want to go but iam kind of strapped on cash and its just going to be and the bike and i was wondering maybe i can stay with you guys and get a room together ill sleep on the floor


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 2 2006, 11:56 PM~5706543
> *hey eric i was wondering about vegas i want to go but iam kind of strapped on cash and its just going to be and the bike and i was wondering maybe i can stay with you guys and get a room together ill sleep on the floor
> *


we can talk about that at the barbecue... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 2 2006, 09:43 PM~5705904
> *them shirts are clean they did a good job thanks eric thanks mike
> *


   now if only the rest of y'all would come by with your green and pick up your shirts that way we could all match for the meeting on friday...


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 3 2006, 09:51 PM~5712345
> *    now if only the rest of y'all would come by with your green and pick up your shirts that way we could all match for the meeting on friday...
> *



 okay :cheesy: j/p hey you got a plater that has good turn around time


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 3 2006, 10:52 PM~5712352
> *  okay  :cheesy:  j/p hey you got a plater that has good turn around time
> *


whatcha need plated???


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHATS UP CALLERS :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61

:wave:


----------



## SAUL

waz up :wave:


----------



## chamuco61

hey guys, check this shit out.. i was digging through my cd's and i came across this cd from a punk band called FenixTX and after close examination of the bike on the cover, i discovered that it is in fact the same bike that seezer's nephew now owns.... check it out...


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 4 2006, 07:12 PM~5716699
> *hey guys, check this shit out.. i was digging through my cd's and i came across this cd from a punk band called FenixTX and after close examination of the bike on the cover, i discovered that it is in fact the same bike that seezer's nephew now owns.... check it out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats cool  good come up seezers nephew :biggrin: ... i need to get a sprocket ,crank , twisted cups , seat post , and some little things here and there


----------



## bad news

just wanted to post the bike here and show you the seat post clamp and light


----------



## bad news

FUCK !!!! WHY IS THAT YOU FUCKS ARE NEVER ON ANY MORE DO YOU GUYS HAVE LIVES OR SOMETHING ???? :dunno: :tears:  :ugh: j/p hey eric did you want me to make the box first so can make the thing for me and if so just draw me out something or describe it to me a 30 page essay so i can have done for the meeting :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 4 2006, 11:59 PM~5717618
> *FUCK !!!! WHY IS THAT YOU FUCKS ARE NEVER ON ANY MORE DO YOU GUYS HAVE LIVES OR SOMETHING ????  :dunno:  :tears:    :ugh: j/p hey eric did you want me to make the box first so can make the thing for me and if so just draw me out something or describe it to me a 30 page essay so i can have done for the meeting  :biggrin:
> *


pretty much, design the box the way you would like it, and if possible build the box part, i can handle the rest from there.. :biggrin: sorry not thirty pages, but fuckit!!


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 4 2006, 07:12 PM~5716699
> *hey guys, check this shit out.. i was digging through my cd's and i came across this cd from a punk band called FenixTX and after close examination of the bike on the cover, i discovered that it is in fact the same bike that seezer's nephew now owns.... check it out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


alright i wrote somthing all long but the damn browser got busy...so heres a short version...

i gotta get them shirts. im gonna try and make it out..damn thats a trip! this little kid actually came up..lol ....and i haven't been on in a while cuz..well you know y...

but till next time peace!


----------



## *SEEZER*

p.s. hey eric check out the email on the shotcallers myspace...makes me kinda laugh..lol


----------



## chamuco61

> just wanted to post the bike here and show you the seat post clamp and light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey kenny, pass me a can of sunkist!!! im fuckin thirsty... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jul 5 2006, 07:20 PM~5721688
> *p.s. hey eric check out the email on the shotcallers myspace...makes me kinda laugh..lol
> *


dude is this guy fuckin serious??? does he not realize that we are a club??? :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: i told him no, we aint interested...


----------



## SAUL

waz up seezer you still on lock down :roflmao:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 5 2006, 07:10 PM~5721847
> *dude is this guy fuckin serious??? does he not realize that we are a club???  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i told him no, we aint interested...
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :ugh: :scrutinize: inside jokes are no good when i dont understand :angry: :biggrin: ..... 

pretty much, design the box the way you would like it, and if possible build the box part, i can handle the rest from there.. sorry not thirty pages, but fuckit!!

alright so just do the box and youll take care of the part that bolts up to the box


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 6 2006, 08:28 AM~5724317
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :ugh:  :scrutinize:  inside jokes are no good when i dont understand  :angry:  :biggrin: .....
> 
> pretty much, design the box the way you would like it, and if possible build the box part, i can handle the rest from there..  sorry not thirty pages, but fuckit!!
> 
> alright so just do the box and youll take care of the part that bolts up to the box
> *


u got it! as for the inside joke, check your pm and ill tell you whats going on. :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 5 2006, 09:25 PM~5722690
> *waz up seezer you still on lock down  :roflmao:
> *


yup..



and for the inside jokes.....hahahahhahahah


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 6 2006, 02:52 PM~5727093
> *u got it! as for the inside joke, check your pm and ill tell you whats going on.  :biggrin:
> *



now that shit is funny for reals


----------



## chamuco61

yeah it is, the nerve some fuckers have!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chamuco61

now aint this some shit....we shrank a little bit tonight. a handful of the youngsters decided that they wanted to run off and start their own club...good luck to them..on the other hand, lorenzo's bike is semi-finished, with the exception of re-chroming of parts, i will post pics of his bike "twisterine" soon as i format them...


----------



## chamuco61

aight, here are the pics of lorenzo's "twisterine". it is a lowrider collection frame with bondoed tank, kandy tangerine with flake (the flake doesnt show up in the pics), light orange striping, and twisted parts, hence the name twisted+tangerine=twisterine. :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

well aint that a bitch but what ever ... hey hopefully we can get some more devoted members down the road  .............

i was thinking about the box iam going to start building it on monday or so and i want well some help i have some ??? first my idea of the box is a box with out the top or the bottom ... but i that , that idea is to easy and probally wont work so i was thinking what size should it be and whats the safest height i can have at i dont want it to high and then i dont want to low and i dont want to make the box to small where it wont hold up with the bike so any ideas ... hey is mike on here at all


----------



## chamuco61

pretty much with the box i would go with no higher than 12 inches, and it can be as low as you want. i personally like a little bit of height for mine, so that it stands out a little more, but if you are comfortable with a lower lying box, then go for it! i suggest no lower than the width of 2x4's.

now, as for the heads that decided to bust a mutiny tonight, i always believed in quality above quantity, so fuckit, we aint gonna die without them....


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 7 2006, 10:00 PM~5735183
> *pretty much with the box i would go with no higher than 12 inches, and it can be as low as you want. i personally like a little bit of height for mine, so that it stands out a little more, but if you are comfortable with a lower lying box, then go for it! i suggest no lower than the width of 2x4's.
> 
> now, as for the heads that decided to bust a mutiny tonight, i always believed in quality above quantity, so fuckit, we aint gonna die without them....
> *



this is for the turn table so i dont know how big the motor is ?? and i was thinking is there a way i can hook up neon lights around the top of the box and in the front or should i get a diffrent battery for it


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 7 2006, 11:11 PM~5735223
> *this is for the turn table so i dont know how big the motor is ??  and i was thinking is there a way i can hook up neon lights around the top of the box and in the front or should i get a diffrent battery for it
> *


the battery motors i use are the size of a walkman, so if you go as low as the width of 2x4's then it should be just right. as for the neon around the box, those would have to run to a seperate power source..


----------



## bad news

the bike is looking good .. but needs a good little cleaning and some new fenders or he should paint the inside of them


----------



## chamuco61

i told him when he picked it up from my house earlier to wax that damn thing, but he just took off ridin and went straight to the spot. i striped that thing last night, i was up until about 1:30 in the morning...i am gonna re-lace his rims and help him design a display so that he could bring it out to shows now, and that other homie that took the frame you bought, joe, is getting ready to get it painted...we comin up fast!!


----------



## chamuco61

as for his fenders, i think he should upholster the insides of them. i used to have the insides of my fenders upholstered on my bike when it was white. it looked pretty cool.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 7 2006, 10:14 PM~5735236
> *the battery motors i use are the size of a walkman, so if you go as low as the width of 2x4's then it should be just right. as for the neon around the box, those would have to run to a seperate power source..
> *



cool because i want to get one of those neon sign things do you know where i can get one made .. iam sorry let me explain you know the neon tubing sign they make i want made for me maybe they can make a girl or something and i also wanted to get the top piece of the box to light up or something i want to get a piece of plexi glass and tint it and put a light under so it lights up i dont know yet on these ideas yet but i want my box to stand out a lil bit other than the regular ones ... how high is youres and do you have a picture of youre display :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 7 2006, 10:18 PM~5735250
> *i told him when he picked it up from my house earlier to wax that damn thing, but he just took off ridin and went straight to the spot. i striped that thing last night, i was up until about 1:30 in the morning...i am gonna re-lace his rims and help him design a display so that he could bring it out to shows now, and that other homie that took the frame you bought, joe, is getting ready to get it painted...we comin up fast!!
> *



well if you need me to uphoulster anything ill do it just get the materials :biggrin: and i mean if you need to get anything sewed up i got you too and as for seats will talk on that when i go out there


----------



## *SEEZER*

oh well on those ex members.....can i have there shirts? lol but hey we're always growing.....and did you tell them how hard it was to start a new club? shit its not hard but as for the prices to get started and the kinda connects you need...lol


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 7 2006, 11:37 PM~5735321
> *cool because i want to get one of those neon sign things do you know where i can get one made .. iam sorry let me explain you know the neon tubing sign they make i want made for me maybe they can make a girl or something and i also wanted to get the top piece of the box to light up or something i want to get a piece of plexi glass and tint it and put a light under so it lights up i dont know yet on these ideas yet but i want my box to stand out a lil bit other than the regular ones ... how high is youres and do you have a picture of youre display  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


any neon shop could desing what you are looking to get. as a matter of fact there are coupls shops over here in sun valley that specialize in neon.. i kinda get you about your box idea, pretty much i have an idea how you could make that happen, but its kinda hard to explain in words, so when you come down, ill draw some ideas out for you and we'll take it from there. and the only pics i have of my display are the ones that show the bike too, never got any pics of just the display close up, but i am workin on a new one, since my old turntable is all lop-sided now... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jul 8 2006, 11:59 AM~5736886
> *oh well on those ex members.....can i have there shirts? lol but hey we're always growing.....and did you tell them how hard it was to start a new club? shit its not hard but as for the prices to get started and the kinda connects you need...lol
> *


their shirts are here for whoever wants them...mostly xl's though. they think they are doing something smart...but they'll see that this shit isnt as easy as it looks... :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

cool hey we still haveing the kick back at the park and as for the members that left i understand why they left its youre damn club dues there outrages :biggrin: j/p but what ever with them youre right we need more people that i have a heart for it not just because its gansta   but is the sun valley near there maybe i can stop by and ask ..... hey seezer why are you selling youre trike already and what other project are you working on ............ eric and iam ready for youre display   :biggrin: if you want me to recover it :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

and hows does the upholstery work under the fender i have some what an idea but it wouldent look so clean maybe you can explain it to me


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 8 2006, 09:19 PM~5739640
> *cool hey we still haveing the kick back at the park and as for the members that left i understand why they left its youre damn club dues there outrages  :biggrin: j/p but what ever with them youre right we need more people that i have a heart for it not just because its gansta     but is the sun valley near there maybe i can stop by and ask ..... hey seezer why are you selling youre trike already and what other project are you working on ............ eric and iam ready for youre display      :biggrin: if you want me to recover it  :biggrin:
> *


WUTUP BROTHA! oops caps lock..lol as for my trike eehh i need the money to finish a bike for my mom..but thats undercover till its done..the only one that knows is eric..lol sry


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 8 2006, 10:19 PM~5739640
> *cool hey we still haveing the kick back at the park and as for the members that left i understand why they left its youre damn club dues there outrages  :biggrin: j/p but what ever with them youre right we need more people that i have a heart for it not just because its gansta     but is the sun valley near there maybe i can stop by and ask ..... hey seezer why are you selling youre trike already and what other project are you working on ............ eric and iam ready for youre display      :biggrin: if you want me to recover it  :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah we still having the kickback!!! as bondyz said on friday "more meat for us!" :biggrin: as for my display, ill keep you posted on that shit, i might do something a little different for my turntable, but i am going to need some borders upholstered, ill let you know.


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 9 2006, 04:15 PM~5742762
> *hell yeah we still having the kickback!!! as bondyz said on friday "more meat for us!"  :biggrin:  as for my display, ill keep you posted on that shit, i might do something a little different for my turntable, but i am going to need some borders upholstered, ill let you know.
> *


more meat for me! lol jp..and hey did you find out how much the paint would be for the frame and fenders?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jul 9 2006, 06:56 PM~5743254
> *more meat for me! lol jp..and hey did you find out how much the paint would be for the frame and fenders?
> *


i'll stop by and talk to dude on tuesday. ill let you know as soon as i find out. same color right??


----------



## bad news

sound good ... so what time do you want me too roll down there . its going to be at the park right ................ and ill be there at the show for sure in sept.


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 10 2006, 09:14 AM~5745996
> *sound good ... so what time do you want me too roll down there . its going to be at the park right ................ and ill be there at the show for sure in sept.
> *



i'll let you know later on. im gonna see what the rest of the guys want to do as far as what time to hit up the park..


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 9 2006, 06:13 PM~5743331
> *i'll stop by and talk to dude on tuesday. ill let you know as soon as i find out. same color right??
> *


yeah....and hey i guess you saw the calendar on the shotcallers page.....do me a favor..i put the wrong date for super show..can you change it...put up any other shows you know well be at..peace


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jul 10 2006, 10:28 PM~5750676
> *yeah....and hey i guess you saw the calendar on the shotcallers page.....do me a favor..i put the wrong date for super show..can you change it...put up any other shows you know well be at..peace
> *


cool, ill fix it in a minute.


----------



## SAUL

whats up guys were you at


----------



## bad news

fuck i just got off work right now and its like 2:40 right now fuck i hate stater bros :angry: piece of shits :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 12 2006, 01:38 AM~5758084
> *fuck i just got off work right now and its like 2:40 right now fuck i hate stater bros  :angry: piece of shits  :biggrin:
> *


lol i need to get a job...you lucky mojos! i gotta slang my bikes to get money :angry: wanna help me out? :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jul 12 2006, 03:03 PM~5761219
> *lol i need to get a job...you lucky mojos! i gotta slang my bikes to get money :angry: wanna help me out?  :biggrin:
> *


first get your education right and get outta lockdown at home then you can get a job!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 12 2006, 05:33 PM~5762716
> *first get your education right and get outta lockdown at home then you can get a job!! :biggrin:
> *


a job man i hate mine i would rathey slang my bikes and go to school than work every day and the cash is no good anyways :angry: hey seezer hook me up with the trike peice


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 12 2006, 05:33 PM~5762716
> *first get your education right and get outta lockdown at home then you can get a job!! :biggrin:
> *


hay me doin fyne! me gonna b in me proper grade in setember gwhen skool starts...me gonna eben b ah clas ahead! and rite now i eben hab strayte a's in me subber clases....lol




holy fork should i stick to kinder? lol just messing


and to ken...hey sum money is better than none!


----------



## bad news

eric get ass in here i have some ??? :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

hey you know the part that rail is connected on and then i think it connects to the motor


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove+Jul 12 2006, 10:44 PM~5764187-->
> 
> 
> 
> eric get ass in here i have some ???  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my ass is here, wheres yours?? :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lalove_@Jul 12 2006, 10:47 PM~5764197
> *hey you know the part that rail is connected on and then i think it connects to the motor
> *


its actually the rotisserie spit (stick) from a barbecue. being that the motor i use is a barbecue rotisserie motor, thats pretty much the only thing that will fit in the shaft hole. just build the box and ill handle the rest of the techical shit.


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jul 12 2006, 08:17 PM~5763413
> *hay me doin fyne! me gonna b in me proper grade in setember gwhen skool starts...me gonna eben b ah clas ahead! and rite now i eben hab strayte a's in me subber clases....lol
> holy fork should i stick to kinder? lol just messing
> and to ken...hey sum money is better than none!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: yer forkin retarded!!!


----------



## bad news

iam here hoochie its my only day off and i was wondering where the hell is every body at :biggrin: :0 all right then ill take the box on the 23 hey is that a saturday or sun oohhh shit i think i fucked up :angry:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 12 2006, 10:55 PM~5764238
> *iam here hoochie its my only day off and i was wondering where the hell is every body at  :biggrin:  :0  all right then ill take the box on the 23 hey is that a saturday or sun oohhh shit i think i fucked up  :angry:
> *


who you callin a hoochie, you hoe!! :roflmao: :roflmao: yeah just bring it to the barbecue. its on a sunday...


----------



## bad news

iam sorry iam just cracke iam the rag  naw just playing :biggrin: or iam i .... cool sunday alright then what do i need to bring besides , baby shoes , camera , money for shirts, bike , me , gas money, and youre forks , oohh and the girl friend , box anything else


----------



## bad news

hey eric is that guy in the club still with the evil artifact bike i know you told me about him but just wondering if he is still in


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove+Jul 12 2006, 11:01 PM~5764267-->
> 
> 
> 
> iam sorry iam just cracke iam the rag    naw just playing  :biggrin: or iam i .... cool sunday alright then what do i need to bring besides , baby shoes , camera , money for shirts, bike , me , gas money, and youre forks , oohh and the girl friend  , box    anything else
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can bring some plates and forks and napkins... :biggrin: and an appetite!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lalove_@Jul 12 2006, 11:07 PM~5764298
> *hey eric is that guy in the club still with the evil artifact bike i know you told me about him but just wondering if he is still in
> *


yeah, he is still a part of the club. i am going to pick him up and his bike for the barbecue, so that he could come out and chill with us for the day.


----------



## bad news

cool that makes me happy i want to meet every one thats in the club this time ill remember names and as the stuff ill bring that :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

are still bring them bikes out :biggrin: i bring my camera for sure


----------



## chamuco61

cool! besides, there arent as many names to have to remember now!! :biggrin: we need to take a new group pic too.


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 12 2006, 10:15 PM~5764343
> *cool! besides, there arent as many names to have to remember now!!  :biggrin:  we need to take a new group pic too.
> *


you never told me how many! and ill try to get my fatass out there......i know, i know....its a mandatory!


----------



## *SEEZER*

I CANT SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chamuco61

it should have stung your mouth so you cant talk... :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

hey eric uummm you got a 26 inch schwinn cruiser laying around anywhere


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 14 2006, 10:45 PM~5776632
> *hey eric uummm you got a 26 inch schwinn  cruiser laying around anywhere
> *


wutup ken, saul, bondy'z, and eric! oh and mike cuz i know you let him up in here! (to eric)......


im back on here for good now! i got my privelages back! yay yay!...lol

but now i gotta get the meeting back...and i talked with my bro and i asked him if i could go next week and he sayed he'd think about it...



hey eric, ill get you those pics later on..i gotta uploade them to my photobucket....


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 14 2006, 11:45 PM~5776632
> *hey eric uummm you got a 26 inch schwinn  cruiser laying around anywhere
> *



i have one, but i am building it for myself... i'll keep an eye open though..


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 15 2006, 10:58 AM~5778322
> *i have one, but i am building it for myself... i'll keep an eye open though..
> *


hey eric bring those fenders and ill bring those rims...


and for sure im goin to the meetings now and to the bbq...cuz i made a deal with my bro....lol he was too lazy to get out of the pool to serve himself somthin to drink and so i told him if i did he would have to let me go back to the SHOTCALLERS! lol and of course he sayed aight...

also next week im bringing my homie with me (new member)....by bus


----------



## *SEEZER*

wutup kenny? i see you down there!


----------



## bad news

^^^^ ive been spotted :biggrin: not much homie just whoreing it up :biggrin: que unda con wit chu :thumbsup: on getting off the lock down :thumbsup:


----------



## *SEEZER*

just chillin like a villain bein this night time ghost....tryin not to wake the fam.....heres some arte for da club......the "C" is for my first name and the "S" for my last...lol ShotCallers but backwards


----------



## *SEEZER*

all by hand....you can tell by the wheels..lol


----------



## bad news

:biggrin: ^^^^ lol you should be sleeping trying to catch up on some lost lil time


----------



## *SEEZER*

hahaha..nah just stayin up, updating the clubs myspace page and puting together my photobucket album for the club

check them out...

http://www.myspace.com/bigbadshotcallersbikeclub 

http://s24.photobucket.com/albums/c7/low4l...start=#imgAnch2


----------



## bad news

:0


----------



## *SEEZER*

the other side of "Rat Scraps"


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 15 2006, 10:54 PM~5781072
> *i want a pic like this eric i like it  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


we are gonna be at the same spot..so maybe we could take one..this was a still of the video we did..thats y its so blurry


----------



## chamuco61

we can arrange something, since we will be at the same park... but we are going to be on the other side.........but we'll see whats up. :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

hey what time do you want me to show up on sunday :biggrin: so i know what time to leave from hemet


----------



## chamuco61

i'll let you know later on or tomorrow...


----------



## bad news

where my hoochies at :biggrin: hey iam so happy that you guys suck huevos :0 .................... hey so is everyone going :biggrin: and takeing there bikes


----------



## *SEEZER*

heres my first message to all the homies from the apple store in the glendale galleria....lol came with the homie....i'd like to give some shout outs to all the club...hahahahahahalol jm.....oooohhhh gotta go chase this girl...lol

peace!!!!!


----------



## *SEEZER*

shit dude!!! the stupid rent-a-cop is standing right behind me..he wont leave me alone! i bet he thinks im tryin to jack somthin..lol i feel like jumping him


----------



## *SEEZER*

alright im gonna go get me some nachos! :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 17 2006, 11:03 PM~5792331
> * where my hoochies at  :biggrin: hey iam so happy that you guys suck huevos  :0 .................... hey so is everyone going  :biggrin: and takeing there bikes
> *


not us, but if you do, then more power to ya!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: but fo reals, everyone is going, so far they are all takin their bikes. i have to call cachito and robert tomorrow to fill them in on the info for sunday...


----------



## bad news

sounds good i just got the wood and the box should be done on sat to take sun ... hey you got the 40 for the forks and as for what time


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 18 2006, 10:46 PM~5800092
> *sounds good i just got the wood and the box should be done on sat to take sun ... hey you got the 40 for the forks and as for what time
> *


we are looking at starting around about 11 am. and as for the 40... i dont got it at this point, i know im flakin big time, but you know how that goes. ill hit you on pm in a bit. :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 18 2006, 10:00 PM~5800168
> *we are looking at starting around about 11 am. and as for the 40... i dont got it at this point, i know im flakin big time, but you know how that goes. ill hit you on pm in a bit. :biggrin:
> *



hey i heard theres a little club in town my cousin told me about it so his going to find out for me and maybe i can recret some bikes :biggrin: if there worth of course ill see whats up first :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

gawd dammm! lookit kenny doin his presidential duties!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 18 2006, 10:18 PM~5800248
> *gawd dammm! lookit kenny doin his presidential duties!!!  :biggrin:
> *


well hopefully it works out iam getting kind of lonely here i have no one ekse hopefully my cousin if he gets his ass working :0 ................hey eric do you have a 20 schwinn fork just the plain one


----------



## MONSTER831

Yo wud up ShotCallers...........how the bike club coming along?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Jul 18 2006, 11:27 PM~5800557
> *Yo wud up ShotCallers...........how the bike club coming along?
> *


wud up monster .. great


----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news

hey i just picked up my new frame still has alot of work ahead tank skirt and some other stuff and i need to get a trike so i can start some of the other metal work so i can figure out where some things are going to sit and i know the rear drop outs are weird but there going to get worked on  and its going to be a 26 inch or 24 rims on it dont know yet will see when we get there


----------



## bad news

i just got my new sprocket tonight well it needs some work but i dont know how to clean it up any more iam clue less  i want to keep it and get engraved but needs to be cleaned up a bit what you think eric


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 19 2006, 12:46 AM~5800610
> *wud up monster .. great
> *


That coo homie :biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831

what are you builing up now lalove?


----------



## bad news

random shit i have and the light and sprocket are for sell there both schwinn :biggrin: and not the engraved one youre crazy if you think i would sell it


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Jul 19 2006, 12:01 AM~5800666
> *what are you builing up now lalove?
> *


26 trike i have some crazy ideas for it and i have some stuff on the way for it ill post it up when i get youre guys are going to be wowed :biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831

Your crazy!!!.........na hehehe that's coo coo, how much you gonna sell them fo


----------



## MONSTER831

coo coo stuff


----------



## bad news

i dont know eric wanted them i wanted to see if he still wanted them


----------



## bad news

some of the freaky behavior


----------



## MONSTER831

o ok that's coo


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 19 2006, 01:10 AM~5800690
> *some of the freaky behavior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man you through flake on that like crazy huh? A were you thinking about going to Las Vegas LowRider SuperShow this year?


----------



## bad news

well hopefully i can work something out and go but if not next year for sure  :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 19 2006, 12:04 AM~5800672
> *random shit i have and the light and sprocket are for sell there both schwinn  :biggrin:  and not the engraved one youre crazy if you think i would sell it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ill take the light and sprocket if eric dont want them :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 19 2006, 01:04 AM~5800672
> *random shit i have and the light and sprocket are for sell there both schwinn  :biggrin:  and not the engraved one youre crazy if you think i would sell it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn kenny! what the fork, you cant pm a brotha about this shit!!! :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: just messin, but fo reals tho, pm me with the price of the light and sprocket...cuz i want them!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

_*'sup family!! where everyone at??????????*_  oh well fuckit!! hey kenny, pretty cool lookin project you got going on there, and please refresh my memory on the colors you want for the striping on the fenders, cuz im gonna stop in the shop tomorrow after i get my hair cut, and see whats up with the fenders. and to the rest of y'alls, see you on friday at the meeting, you where and when!!! dont miss this one, its mandatory!!!


----------



## bad news

the stripeing i want it to be red green and a dark purple if possible if not just the red and green and gold sopmething like that :biggrin: and as for the light and the sprocket give me 35 for both :biggrin:


----------



## AutoMini

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 19 2006, 12:10 AM~5800690
> *some of the freaky behavior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man, i wish I would have bought that.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Are those handlebars for sale?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 19 2006, 09:28 PM~5806760
> *Are those handlebars for sale?
> *


the ones that are on the bike naw there going to get engraved :biggrin: why you want them  there was a guy selling a shitload of them but in black but i cant find them anymore :angry:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 19 2006, 10:16 PM~5806667
> *the stripeing i want it to be red green and a dark purple if possible if not just the red and green and gold sopmething like that  :biggrin: and as for the light and the sprocket give me 35 for both  :biggrin:
> *


cool! we'll talk about the striping more on sunday. as for the parts, sounds good to me!! thanks kenny!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 19 2006, 09:35 PM~5806784
> *the ones that are on the bike naw there going to get engraved  :biggrin: why you want them   there was a guy selling a shitload of them but in black but i cant find them anymore  :angry:
> *


How much for the black ones? Or any ones?


----------



## bad news

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 19 2006, 09:49 PM~5806850
> *cool! we'll talk about the striping more on sunday. as for the parts, sounds good to me!! thanks kenny!
> *


ill take them on sunday  and will talk about the stripping :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 19 2006, 10:55 PM~5806885
> *:biggrin:
> 
> ill take them on sunday   and will talk about the stripping  :biggrin:
> *


u got it homie! you cool on the directions still?? let me know if you need them again and ill gladly hook you up with them again.


----------



## bad news

si capitan


----------



## bad news

my rims gentelmen :0


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 19 2006, 11:32 PM~5807060
> *my rims gentelmen  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



well its about forkin time!!! :0 those are some nice lookin rims!!


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 20 2006, 06:29 PM~5813012
> *well its about forkin time!!!  :0 those are some nice lookin rims!!
> *


times duce..lol


----------



## *SEEZER*

its gonna a big meeting today...hey eric wut street do i get off on..i forgot..from the bus


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jul 21 2006, 07:44 AM~5815506
> *its gonna a big meeting today...hey eric wut street do i get off on..i forgot..from the bus
> *


im gonna call you in a few...


----------



## *SEEZER*

aight


----------



## *SEEZER*

see you guys tonight!...and im tryin to make my 500 posts :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER*

ok now im at 500 :biggrin: :roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## bad news

two more days you hoochies hey eric post up whats going down :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER*

1 dia mas!!! ay forkin eric! are you bringing ur fam.?


----------



## bad news

ya eric bring you kids and dont forget the shoes this time gees


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 22 2006, 02:47 PM~5822998
> *ya eric bring your kids and dont forget the shoes this time gees
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: eric dont forget the pampers for your baby..hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER*

tell mike not to forget his HOMIE either...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove+Jul 22 2006, 03:47 PM~5822998-->
> 
> 
> 
> ya eric bring you kids and dont forget the shoes this time gees
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by *SEEZER*@Jul 22 2006, 03:52 PM~5823020
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: eric dont forget the pampers for your baby..hahahaha :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry: i dont got no fuckin kids!!!! :twak:
> <!--QuoteBegin-*SEEZER*_@Jul 22 2006, 03:53 PM~5823026
> *tell mike not to forget his HOMIE either...
> *


 that shit looks just like him!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bad news

bondyz where are you fool get in here :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 21 2006, 10:43 PM~5820556
> *two more days you hoochies hey eric post up whats going down  :biggrin:
> *


well....lets see, we are all gonna meet up at the park at 11:00 a.m. to have a barbecue and chill for a while!! dont forget to bring plates napkins and forks!! and your girl and kid and her shoes!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 22 2006, 07:17 PM~5823717
> *bondyz where are you fool get in here  :biggrin:
> *


he's hiding from us!!!


----------



## bad news

yup she got that today and cups and ill bring the light sprocket and forks  and thanks for the play by play smart ass :cheesy:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 22 2006, 07:20 PM~5823735
> *yup she got that today and cups and ill bring the light sprocket and forks   and thanks for the play by play smart ass  :cheesy:
> *


yer welcome! glad i could be of service.... :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

:roflmao: :roflmao: so ill be heading over there as soon as i get off of work at 7 in the morning


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 22 2006, 06:23 PM~5823756
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  so ill be heading over there as soon as i get off of work at 7 in the morning
> *


damn..ill be snoozing at that time


----------



## chamuco61

its gonna be hotter than a mutha fucker tomorrow!!! desktop weather forcast says partly cloudy 104 degrees.... :0


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 22 2006, 06:25 PM~5823767
> *its gonna be hotter than a mutha fucker tomorrow!!! desktop weather forcast says partly cloudy 104 degrees.... :0
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: wheather sux ass!....


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jul 22 2006, 07:25 PM~5823766
> *damn..ill be snoozing at that time
> *


not me!!! i gotta get a new pair of chucks from the swap meet, one of mine fell apart today...


----------



## *SEEZER*

we wont even need to light the bbq..the sun will do that for us


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 22 2006, 06:25 PM~5823767
> *its gonna be hotter than a mutha fucker tomorrow!!! desktop weather forcast says partly cloudy 104 degrees.... :0
> *


aahh fuck that you trying to make me loose weight its okay ill be gainning it back :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER*

hey can you grab me a bike chain? im gonna make those keychains


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jul 22 2006, 07:27 PM~5823775
> *we wont even need to light the bbq..the sun will do that for us
> *


serious shit right there!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 22 2006, 07:27 PM~5823779
> *aahh fuck that you trying to make me loose weight its okay ill be gainning it back  :biggrin:
> *


thats the whole beauty of a summertime barbecue, you wont look any bigger when you are done eating because you are only replenishing what you melted off wating for the food!!! :biggrin: oh yeah, im gonna be striping joes bike over there too!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jul 22 2006, 07:27 PM~5823782
> *hey can you grab me a bike chain? im gonna make those keychains
> *


what, u think im shittin money??? nah, ill see if that lady is open already when i get down there and ill grab you one, but if she isnt there yet, i aint wating for her...


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 22 2006, 06:27 PM~5823774
> *not me!!! i gotta get a new pair of chucks from the swap meet, one of mine fell apart today...
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 22 2006, 06:30 PM~5823800
> *what, u think im shittin money??? nah, ill see if that lady is open already when i get down there and ill grab you one, but if she isnt there yet, i aint wating for her...
> *


yeah dont you? lol aight koo...


----------



## *SEEZER*

wow..we're all up in here.. :0


----------



## *SEEZER*

so far i got $20..to my bike..lol i sold my steering wheel


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jul 22 2006, 07:33 PM~5823818
> *wow..we're all up in here.. :0
> *


----------



## bad news

oohh ya back too the stripping youre going to stripe his bike at the park cool iam going to take a gang of pics


----------



## chamuco61

hey, look! its mike!!!








:roflmao:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 22 2006, 07:44 PM~5823859
> *oohh ya back too the stripping youre going to stripe his bike at the park cool iam going to take a gang of pics
> *


yup, im gonna be doin it all the way live at the park!!!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 22 2006, 06:45 PM~5823862
> *hey, look! its mike!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


  thats shit is funny man we should make that homie are club mascot :0


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 22 2006, 07:47 PM~5823875
> *  thats shit is funny man we should make that homie are club mascot  :0
> *


we should!!!


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 22 2006, 06:47 PM~5823875
> *  thats shit is funny man we should make that homie are club mascot  :0
> *


and instead of me as a clown we could make mike the shows entertainment..inside thing...you'll find out tomorrow..lol


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jul 22 2006, 07:48 PM~5823882
> *and instead of me as a clown we could make mike the shows entertainment..inside thing...you'll find out tomorrow..lol
> *


nah, we gonna stick with you as a clown...mike and robert are gonna be dj-ing the show.


----------



## bad news

:0


> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 22 2006, 06:48 PM~5823876
> *we should!!!
> *


hey some one make it say shot callers on his shirt instead of homies :biggrin: :0


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 22 2006, 07:50 PM~5823893
> *:0
> 
> hey some one make it say shot callers on his shirt instead of homies  :biggrin:  :0
> *


i'll mess with it later, im gonna go to the store in a few to get some shit for tomorrow...


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 22 2006, 06:50 PM~5823891
> *nah, we gonna stick with you as a clown...mike and robert are gonna be dj-ing the show.
> *


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 22 2006, 06:55 PM~5823918
> *i'll mess with it later, im gonna go to the store in a few to get some shit for tomorrow...
> *


hey sergio cant come cuz of work..


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jul 22 2006, 07:55 PM~5823921
> *
> *


dont be sad, chicks dig clowns!!!


----------



## bad news

or dogs lol :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 22 2006, 07:58 PM~5823934
> *or dogs lol  :biggrin:
> *


hey, there is always the dog suit from the coffee shop...


----------



## *SEEZER*

screw that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jul 22 2006, 07:56 PM~5823925
> *hey sergio cant come cuz of work..
> *


damn, that sucks!!! oh well he will just have to wait two more meetings until he can get his shirts, cuz the barbecue was going to count as a meeting for him and juan..


----------



## bad news

well its not all that great but ya ...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 22 2006, 08:04 PM~5823968
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well its not all that great but ya ...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: we should have someone photoshop the plaque on the shirt!!!


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 22 2006, 07:05 PM~5823972
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: we should have someone photoshop the plaque on the shirt!!!
> *


lol ill try it..might come out likt shit though


----------



## bad news

use the bling one :0 make it in to a chain :cheesy:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jul 22 2006, 08:08 PM~5823984
> *lol ill try it..might come out likt shit though
> *


fuckit, see what you can do...on the homies website, there is a drawn pic of this guy, ill clip n post it and you could use that one if you want, its a little bigger.


----------



## bad news

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=274894


here it is eric


----------



## chamuco61

sounds cool to me, try to find out more info about this..


----------



## bad news




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 22 2006, 08:17 PM~5824046
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bondyz

IM POSTING UP SO I COULD BE POSTED UP

LIKE EDWARD JAMES OLMOS


----------



## *SEEZER*

wutup bondys? hey gents heres the best i could do...


----------



## Bondyz

AY ITS MIKE!!!!!!


----------



## Bondyz

damnit seezer i was gonna do that


----------



## Bondyz

ay you ready for the carne asada tomorrow?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 22 2006, 09:16 PM~5824037
> *sounds cool to me, try to find out more info about this..
> *


yo guys just holla at me on my number i will fill you guys in :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

chale vato :cheesy:


----------



## Bondyz

ay ken u coming down tomorrow right


----------



## *SEEZER*

lol


----------



## *SEEZER*

blinged out!

lol


----------



## Bondyz

ay we meeting at san fernando mission park tomorrow?


----------



## *SEEZER*

im goin to erics


----------



## *SEEZER*

ya es hora!!!!! hey eric where you at man? answer ur phone! :angry:


----------



## 1SMAEL

AY BITCHES MY SHOES GOT FUCKED UP  I HAD TO DO ALL TGIS SHIT FUCKIN JUAN


----------



## bad news

long ass drive back home but finally made it ..



























shooting some dice


----------



## bad news




----------



## 1SMAEL

AY DOES PICTUERS CAME OUT BAD


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 23 2006, 07:00 PM~5829443
> *long ass drive back home but finally made it ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shooting some dice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great pix..kenny..you left too early man..didn't get a chance to say nice to finally meet you..but hey we still got lots of meetings and get togethers...also too bad you didn't stick around cuz we took that big group pic and of the bikes....well eric should post them up soon..but dont worry..we still got a long time! and maybe my newer bike will even make it to be in the pix....as for the upholstery ill let you know cuz i want to paint the bike first.....had a great time...peace to all the SHOTCALLERS!!!!!


----------



## 1SMAEL

ay look its mike all shotcalling


----------



## *SEEZER*

damn foo kick back..its not funny anymore.....


----------



## 1SMAEL

http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j64/ismaelsss/mike-1.jpg

its mike in blue lol


----------



## 1SMAEL

but that was


----------



## chamuco61

'sup bitches! im gonna post up my pics in a few as soon as i re-size them... :biggrin:


----------



## Bondyz

GOOD BARBEQUE!!!! we gotta do that more often but ismael grow the fuck up


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jul 23 2006, 09:10 PM~5829770
> *GOOD BARBEQUE!!!! we gotta do that more often but ismael grow the fuck up
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Bondyz

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Bondyz

so que onda wit those new pics eric?


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jul 23 2006, 08:10 PM~5829770
> *GOOD BARBEQUE!!!! we gotta do that more often but ismael grow the fuck up
> *


THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jul 23 2006, 08:22 PM~5829805
> *so que onda wit those new pics eric?
> *


eric pm sent.


----------



## Bondyz

ay myspace is down huh?


----------



## *SEEZER*

yup


shit im cranky!!!!!!!!!!!!! im gonna go sleep now.....peace out to everyone up in here


----------



## Bondyz

allright lates seezr i wanna see those pics, hahahaha damn robert was gone!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider

Great Pics Lalove, finally good to see some real good detailed pics of chamuco's bike


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jul 23 2006, 09:30 PM~5829852
> *allright lates seezr i wanna see those pics, hahahaha damn robert was gone!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


im postin them up to my photobucket account...they will be up in a few...


----------



## Bondyz

spittin game while his truck is on three wheels talking to white girls yet he keeps it so real, front. back. sidewalk switch so sick itll make you twitch 


HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jul 23 2006, 09:36 PM~5829886
> *spittin game while his truck is on three wheels talking to white girls yet he keeps it so real, front. back. sidewalk switch so sick itll make you twitch
> HAHAHAHAHAHA
> *




















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 23 2006, 08:00 PM~5829443
> *shooting some dice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha! look im counting my green that i just won!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

bondyz was trying to get some more quarters :0


----------



## Bondyz

hahaha watcha ima get my money back next time we play dice


----------



## 1SMAEL

AY CESAR U WANT UR MONEY BACK :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## 1SMAEL

AY WHY DONT THE HAPPY FACES COME OUT :angry:


----------



## 1SMAEL

NEVER MIND


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 24 2006, 12:07 AM~5830569
> *bondyz was trying to get some more quarters  :0
> *


haha! u see him *****-ciating for some change!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jul 24 2006, 09:36 AM~5831962
> *hahaha watcha ima get my money back next time we play dice
> *


lemme know when, so i could bring my wallet and fill it up again!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Jul 24 2006, 04:08 PM~5833992
> *AY WHY DONT THE HAPPY FACES COME OUT :angry:
> *


hey foo, why dont you post up the club name on your profile??


----------



## Bondyz

CUZ ITS A BIKE CLUB NOT A ILL HAVE A BIKE AT CHRISTMAS TIME CLUB HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jul 24 2006, 05:21 PM~5834426
> *CUZ ITS A BIKE CLUB NOT A ILL HAVE A BIKE AT CHRISTMAS TIME CLUB HAHAHAHAHA
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bad news

hye bondyz you on here


----------



## Bondyz

ay i updated my signature it makes us look good, shit what am i saying we are good!!!!


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Jul 24 2006, 03:03 PM~5833937
> *AY CESAR U WANT UR MONEY BACK  :rofl:  :roflmao:
> *


naw im koo cuz i aint a sore loser....i just act like it..but do i pay up or do i?...i pay up to the guys unlike someone...tryin to punk a little kid for his money... :twak:


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jul 24 2006, 05:06 PM~5834653
> *naw im koo cuz i aint a sore loser....i just act like it..but do i pay up or do i?...i pay up to the guys unlike someone...tryin to punk a little kid for his money... :twak:
> *


hahahahaha


----------



## *SEEZER*

hey kenny..you got any more pictures?...send them to me or eric and we'll post them up on our photobucket....

http://s105.photobucket.com/albums/m228/Sh...lers_bike_club/


----------



## bad news

alright shot callers every members thats on the layitlow put down low kustoms on youre signatures and send me pm if youre a member i got some info for you guys so dont forget


----------



## bad news

hey saul how much was you asking for the run about if you want me ill post it right now


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 24 2006, 05:46 PM~5834836
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alright shot callers every members thats on the layitlow put down low kustoms on youre signatures and send me pm if youre a member i got some info for you guys so dont forget
> *


ay ken it wont fit in my signature


----------



## SAUL




----------



## bad news

no bondyz put down low kustomz on it the picture wont work in the sig. just put the name in there or copy what i put on there


----------



## Bondyz

THIS ONES FOR MIKE











~*~**EL PACHUCO**~*~


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jul 24 2006, 06:21 PM~5835057
> *THIS ONES FOR MIKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~*~**EL PACHUCO**~*~
> *


or them two white girls :biggrin: :ugh:


----------



## Bondyz

hahaha


----------



## lolow

nice bikes


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Bondyz

hahahaha naw but they in the same adult nursery my abuelas in so when i go visit her i can hit them up!!!


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 24 2006, 06:39 PM~5835219
> *nice bikes
> *


  THANKS


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jul 24 2006, 07:48 PM~5835285
> *hahahaha naw but they in the same adult nursery my abuelas in so when i go visit her i can hit them up!!!
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 24 2006, 07:03 PM~5834943
> *no bondyz put down low kustomz on it the picture wont work in the sig. just put the name in there or copy what i put on there
> *


yo kenny! check your spelling in your sig... you mis spelled down. :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 24 2006, 08:24 PM~5836136
> *yo kenny! check your spelling in your sig... you mis spelled down. :biggrin:
> *


lol i didnt even see it thanks makeing a fool out of my self  :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 24 2006, 09:54 PM~5836396
> *post pictures of bondyz getting the 7 digits of them old ladys    :roflmao: you know he couldnt sleep last night just thinking of when hes going to go see his abuela to the nursery
> *


shit, bondyz n robert probably slept with their own kickstands last night after all that hot grandma action!!! :biggrin: hey saul, you gonna put up the down low kustoms stuff in your signature or what?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 24 2006, 09:31 PM~5836187
> *lol i didnt even see it thanks makeing a fool out of my self    :cheesy:
> *


no prob. now we gotta let seezer know...


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 24 2006, 09:16 PM~5836592
> *no prob. now we gotta let seezer know...
> *


fuck thats two of us iam horrible at speeling iam sorry :angry: show off :biggrin: hey eric pm i got ideas to run by you


----------



## SAUL

HEY I FINALLY GOT THE SHIT TOGHETER :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## bad news

man i want some white lady action :angry: thats what i get for leaving i would of told of them to meet me in the bathh room and we could of had are on photo shoot  :0


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 24 2006, 10:29 PM~5836695
> *man i want some white lady action  :angry:  thats what i get for leaving i would of told of them to meet me in the bathh room and we could of had are on photo shoot    :0
> *


ahh shit! lookit kenny, tryin to scoot in on bondyz n roberts hynas!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 24 2006, 09:37 PM~5836754
> *ahh shit! lookit kenny, tryin to scoot in on bondyz n roberts hynas!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats how i roll this aint no game :angry: :biggrin: thats cool aint no fun if the homie ken cant have none


----------



## bad news

robert was checking her ass out


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jul 24 2006, 05:15 PM~5834714
> *hey kenny..you got any more pictures?...send them to me or eric and we'll post them up on our photobucket....
> 
> http://s105.photobucket.com/albums/m228/Sh...lers_bike_club/
> *



hey i put some on there ill put some more on there hey post all the other ones you guys got on it and hey pm the password for the myspace :biggrin:


----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news

i have more post than eric does hahahahaha lol i win :biggrin: win what i dont know :0


----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news

iam getting crunk in this bitch


----------



## bad news

:0


----------



## bad news

this what he was really thinking in his head mostly bondyz roberts just want her to run to the liquor strore fo some mo 40z


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 24 2006, 09:16 PM~5836592
> *no prob. now we gotta let seezer know...
> *


blame kenny! lol i just copied his! but i fixed it.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jul 25 2006, 06:34 AM~5838185
> *blame kenny! lol i just copied his! but i fixed it.
> *


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 25 2006, 10:45 AM~5839602
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## *SEEZER*

by the way..yours is still messed up..lol that "n" is ticking me off!...jm


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 24 2006, 09:08 PM~5836527
> *shit, bondyz n robert probably slept with their own kickstands last night after all that hot grandma action!!! :biggrin:  hey saul, you gonna put up the down low kustoms stuff in your signature or what?
> *


hell yea homie fucken naughty nannie action!!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

yo i would like to welcome you guys to the DLK family we have some much happening in the next 6 months from the dvd to trying to start are own line of parts but i will keep you guys informed on all of it


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 25 2006, 12:03 AM~5837235
> *i have more post than eric does hahahahaha lol i win  :biggrin: win what i dont know  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whore.... :biggrin:


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 25 2006, 03:57 PM~5841262
> *whore.... :biggrin:
> *



ay did u lose ur bike seat


----------



## Bondyz

front, back, side to side, corner, pancake, SIDE WALK SWITCH!!!!!!


----------



## *SEEZER*

:biggrin: my version..


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jul 25 2006, 04:43 PM~5841510
> *front, back, side to side, corner, pancake, SIDE WALK SWITCH!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

THATS ROBERT 4 U


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jul 25 2006, 05:24 PM~5841687
> *:biggrin: my version..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


\


ay i like that flyer no offense erik 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Jul 25 2006, 04:01 PM~5841298
> *ay did u lose ur bike seat
> *


nope, its in my room with the bike, why?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jul 25 2006, 05:24 PM~5841687
> *:biggrin: my version..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



it dont matter what the flyer look like as long as the info is correct...so dont think you offending anyone... :biggrin:


----------



## Bondyz

ay ismael if we leave at 7 30 we can go buy my converse an be back in time


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jul 25 2006, 06:49 PM~5842172
> *ay ismael if we leave at 7 30 we can go buy my converse an be back in time
> *


where you buyin your chucks at?? get them at the swap meet, they only 25 bones...


----------



## Bondyz

i was gonna buy them at the shoe warehouse they pretty cheap there


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jul 25 2006, 06:52 PM~5842188
> *i was gonna buy them at the shoe warehouse they pretty cheap there
> *


they are cheaper at the swap meet...


----------



## SAUL

swap meet is closed today


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 25 2006, 07:02 PM~5842255
> *swap meet is closed today
> *


oh yeah, my bad... :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 25 2006, 05:49 PM~5842168
> *it dont matter what the flyer look like as long as the info is correct...so dont think your offending anyone... :biggrin:
> *


lol good that it doesn't matter cuz im makin like 300 right now...(well my bro)


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jul 25 2006, 07:36 PM~5842435
> *lol good that it doesn't matter cuz im makin like 300 right now...(well my bro)
> *


good for you! :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 25 2006, 06:38 PM~5842450
> *good for you!  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: since some one never brought me any!...and hey im getting mad now cuz i can't find anyone to bend my stinking forks........


----------



## *SEEZER*

made a new one for the fam.!










i dont like the way it came out though..thats the best i could do


----------



## *SEEZER*

oops..double post


----------



## Bondyz

ay eric i got my chucks all i need is my hair


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jul 25 2006, 07:33 PM~5842804
> *made a new one for the fam.!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont like the way it came out though..thats the best i could do
> *




aaahh fuck you !!!! ..,... and eric hater i felt like whoring it up last night and iam still getting crunk in dis bitch


----------



## Bondyz

27 dollar black an white chucks


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jul 25 2006, 07:53 PM~5842559
> *:angry: since some one never brought me any!...and hey im getting mad now cuz i can't find anyone to bend my stinking forks........
> *


well then lets see....someone forgot them on friday in the car...then we both forgot them on sunday because we were all sleepy, so dont go gettin hurt because someone didnt bring you any...besides, i told you i would bring some tonight, but thanks for saving me some gas by making your own. :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 25 2006, 10:39 PM~5843285
> *aaahh fuck you !!!! ..,... and eric hater i felt like whoring it up last night and iam still getting crunk in dis bitch
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jul 25 2006, 09:53 PM~5843047
> *ay eric i got my chucks all i need is my hair
> *


i found some shit for your hair at walmart earlier.. oh yeah, did you get the pm?? let me know whats up.


----------



## chamuco61

oh yeah, seezer, for your forks, take them to a person that does rod-iron fence work and tell them what you want done and they could probably do it for you.


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 25 2006, 09:43 PM~5843318
> *i found some shit for your hair at walmart earlier.. oh yeah, did you get the pm?? let me know whats up.
> *


wus the pm?


----------



## bad news

:0


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 25 2006, 10:48 PM~5843357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


someone should photoshop ismaels face on there.


----------



## bad news

well i just talked to yoda and his coming and were going to make the bike show a hit and his got saul and robert coverd


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jul 25 2006, 10:46 PM~5843345
> *wus the pm?
> *


i sent it again...


----------



## wildponey

Hey guys,,,,,,,,,passing thru......keep up the good work chamuco!!!!!!!
I need parts for my son's bike, let me know if you know of anyone seliing some!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 25 2006, 10:50 PM~5843370
> *well i just talked to yoda and his coming and were going to make the bike show a hit and his got saul and robert coverd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha! good deal... i just spoke to curious george and he said hes down and hes gonna bring some mickeys...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Jul 25 2006, 10:52 PM~5843384
> *Hey guys,,,,,,,,,passing thru......keep up the good work chamuco!!!!!!!
> I need parts for my son's bike, let me know if you know of anyone seliing some!
> *


aight, you know where to find me!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

fuck that fool i got pigglet and his down for them haterz


----------



## wildponey

cool!.........r u going agin on friday to the spot?...I liked it, good place to kick it!


----------



## bad news

i just got this hooker out of my closet its crazy now iam rolling deep with these guys :0


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Jul 25 2006, 10:54 PM~5843396
> *cool!.........r u going agin on friday to the spot?...I liked it, good place to kick it!
> *


nah, ill be there in two weeks... meeting night!


----------



## wildponey

Kool, PM me with your phone number because i lost your card, and see ya later! :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 25 2006, 10:55 PM~5843403
> *i just got this hooker out of my closet its crazy now iam rolling deep with these guys  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im gonna bring my dawg...


----------



## Bondyz

damnit i wanna go


----------



## bad news

hey eric this ones for you


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jul 25 2006, 09:58 PM~5843426
> *damnit i wanna go
> *


----------



## chamuco61

-jackass :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 25 2006, 10:03 PM~5843455
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bad news

we need more pages of just pure crap


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## Bondyz




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jul 25 2006, 11:05 PM~5843469
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


he looks like he has downs syndrome!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jul 25 2006, 10:05 PM~5843469
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bad news

and still geting crunk hey bring curios jorge over here and the bring the mickeys


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 25 2006, 11:07 PM~5843484
> *and still geting crunk hey bring curios jorge over here and the bring the mickeys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

quick they found us flash the sign !!!!!!!!


----------



## AutoMini




----------



## AutoMini




----------



## AutoMini




----------



## AutoMini




----------



## AutoMini




----------



## AutoMini




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Jul 25 2006, 10:12 PM~5843520
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## AutoMini




----------



## bad news

auto mini .. what have i done for you to whore this topic the whoreing must stop :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :


----------



## AutoMini




----------



## bad news

hey eric i was thinking for the show are we going to have the tickets for the raffle and how much and maybe we can pre sell them also and are members allowed to buy tickets :0 j/p


----------



## *SEEZER*

damn wut the hell did you guys do last night? i got some for ya!...i dont feel like postin but check out photobucket..

http://s45.photobucket.com/albums/f74/stup...11990/?start=40

oh hey eric..you forgot to bring your kid on sunday!







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jul 26 2006, 06:01 AM~5844799
> *damn wut the hell did you guys do last night? i got some for ya!...i dont feel like postin but check out  photobucket..
> 
> http://s45.photobucket.com/albums/f74/stup...11990/?start=40
> 
> oh hey eric..you forgot to bring your kid on sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 25 2006, 11:19 PM~5843566
> *hey eric i was thinking for the show are we going to have the tickets for the raffle and how much and maybe we can pre sell them also and are members allowed to buy tickets  :0 j/p
> *


yeah, we gonna do raffle tickets..and no club members cant buy them! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jul 26 2006, 07:01 AM~5844799
> *damn wut the hell did you guys do last night? i got some for ya!...i dont feel like postin but check out  photobucket..
> 
> http://s45.photobucket.com/albums/f74/stup...11990/?start=40
> 
> oh hey eric..you forgot to bring your kid on sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: what a fucken 'tard....


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 26 2006, 05:25 PM~5848542
> *:uh: what a fucken 'tard....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

he called you a tard hahaha


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jul 26 2006, 07:07 PM~5848768
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> he called you a tard hahaha
> *


did you get the pm i sent you?


----------



## Bondyz

yea i did


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61

i found some old close up pics of the murals on cachitos frame that i took before being taken to the painter for clear coating...


----------



## chamuco61

i also found a pic of my bike before all the murals and two tone paint...


----------



## jaison710

those are some bad ass bikes. nice work


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 26 2006, 06:39 PM~5849036
> *i also found a pic of my bike before all the murals and two tone paint...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now thats wut i call oldskool pix!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....



oh and fork you!


----------



## *SEEZER*

HEY ERIC..I JUST NOTICED YOUR SIGNATURE...I BELIEVE THAT WOULD BE MY QUOTE!...LOL


"REMEMBER, WE'RE ABOUT QUALITY NOT QUANTITY" "SHOTCALLER FOR EVER!" -Cesar


----------



## Bondyz

ay cesar u have copyright on that? i say you sue him!!! hahaha


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jul 26 2006, 08:51 PM~5849828
> *ay cesar u have copyright on that? i say you sue him!!! hahaha
> *


hahahahaha nah i dont need one.....plus i think im gonna make it our clubs motto..lol


----------



## Bondyz

get ur dice money back


----------



## *SEEZER*

gonna try to later


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jul 26 2006, 09:45 PM~5849799
> *HEY ERIC..I JUST NOTICED YOUR SIGNATURE...I BELIEVE THAT WOULD BE MY QUOTE!...LOL
> "REMEMBER, WE'RE ABOUT QUALITY NOT QUANTITY" "SHOTCALLER FOR EVER!"    -Cesar
> *


not exactly, we kind of came up with it at the same time remember. but, you should make it the club motto, since we do look better with the smaller group of custom bikes as opposed to the former image that consisted of a bunch of bratz bikes rejects!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by jaison710_@Jul 26 2006, 08:50 PM~5849481
> *those are some bad ass bikes. nice work
> *


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 26 2006, 09:16 PM~5849977
> *not exactly, we kind of came up with it at the same time remember. but, you should make it the club motto, since we do look better with the smaller group of custom bikes as opposed to the former image that consisted of a bunch of bratz bikes rejects!!! :biggrin:
> *


hahaha the bratz bikes rejects!!!! fucken preassembled walmart shit im glad they left!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jul 26 2006, 10:42 PM~5850085
> *hahaha the bratz bikes rejects!!!! fucken preassembled walmart shit im glad they left!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER*

hey eric i got a proposition for you.......did you still want my fastback? i gave you the wrong crank but you can have the frame and crank if you finish bondoing my frame......wut you say?


----------



## *SEEZER*

THE END OF "RAT SCRAPS" TRIKE....  ........GREAT MEMORIES!!!












NOW ITS A TWO WHEELER..   











hey eric..let lorenzo know that his bike is waiting for him......


----------



## *SEEZER*

let me know eric if you still want the frame....oh and as for the crank..i think i gave you the mag..instead of the one with four circles...but if you except to my propostition..you can have it...if not ill give you the other one...lol


----------



## *SEEZER*

woooaahhh...i was the last post and the number was 666...nooooo..ok changed now..lol



and wheres every one!!!!!!!!!!!! hey i also found out that lowriders do fit on the bus racks...im gonna probably take mine to the meeting next week..lol


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jul 27 2006, 02:38 PM~5853786
> *hey eric i got a proposition for you.......did you still want my fastback? i gave you the wrong crank but you can have the frame and crank if you finish bondoing my frame......wut you say?
> *



sounds like a fair trade to me! as for the crank, i'll give it to you at the meeting.


----------



## chamuco61

oh yeah seezer, ill give lorenzo a call later on and let him know that his parts are ready when he is!!


----------



## chamuco61

'sup bondyz, i see ya down there.. :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

schwinn fastbacks are cool.


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 27 2006, 07:40 PM~5856010
> *'sup bondyz, i see ya down there.. :biggrin:
> *


wut u mean u see me?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jul 27 2006, 08:42 PM~5856033
> *wut u mean u see me?
> *


 :twak: i meant, i see your name down there on the bottom of the page... :uh:


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 27 2006, 07:44 PM~5856044
> *:twak: i meant, i see your name down there on the bottom of the page... :uh:
> *


oooo hahahaha


----------



## Bondyz

:dunno:


----------



## Bondyz

ay seezer u jus got rid of the back?


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jul 27 2006, 08:10 PM~5856228
> *ay seezer u jus got rid of the back?
> *


yeah someones buyin it...



hey same thing i posted in the other one...if it all works out ill give eric a call asap...

"alright SHOTCALLERS ON CALL!!!!! i roled by again with my brother and our lowlows and they were checkin um out...they wanted to by his but he didn't want to sell it...but hey..my brothers best friend called and sayed they're goin to be filmin tomorrow in da morning at HIS TATTOO SHOP...so he told me to roll by if i could...but hey keep all our bikes ready cuz im gonna roll by tomorrow right after skool and see if they need bikes..lol worth a try!..oh and this time i seen different lowriders but no plaques so i dunno..."


----------



## Bondyz

oo wut u gonna do wit the bike?


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61+Jul 27 2006, 05:41 PM~5855055-->
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like a fair trade to me! as for the crank, i'll give it to you at the meeting.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> alright..well when i get my frame back this frame is yours...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chamuco61_@Jul 27 2006, 05:43 PM~5855065
> *oh yeah seezer, ill give lorenzo a call later on and let him know that his parts are ready when he is!!
> *


----------



## *SEEZER*

alright off to bed now so i can wake up super early to get my ass to skool and learn..lol


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jul 27 2006, 09:18 PM~5856271
> *alright..well when i get my frame back this frame is yours...
> 
> *


sounds good!


----------



## bad news

yo every one wats up guys ? hey how much did you sell the trike and box for ?


----------



## chamuco61

'sup brotha ken!! :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 27 2006, 10:28 PM~5856673
> *yo every one wats up guys ? hey how much did you sell the trike and box for ?
> *


Kenny, did u ever buy that thing from death dealer *clue?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 27 2006, 09:31 PM~5856690
> *Kenny, did u ever buy that thing from death dealer *clue?
> *



YES I DID iam sorry that you couldnt snatch it from me :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 27 2006, 09:30 PM~5856685
> *'sup brotha ken!! :biggrin:
> *



not much just chillin whoreing it uplike usuall :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 28 2006, 01:13 AM~5857281
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I really did want it  

Wtv, not the end of the world man. Ill get an air detup instead


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 28 2006, 06:04 AM~5857868
> *I really did want it
> 
> Wtv, not the end of the world man. Ill get an air detup instead
> *



ya me too sorry ! but hey in time something diffrent and better will come up :biggrin:


----------



## Bondyz

damnit i wanna go tomorrow!!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 28 2006, 01:13 AM~5857281
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i'll hit you up later.oh and eric if you want sell that frame.sorry,when you have a family they are the priority.


----------



## eric ramos

nice pump Kenny


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jul 28 2006, 06:04 PM~5861391
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: i'll hit you up later.oh and eric if you want sell that frame.sorry,when you have a family they are the priority.
> *


dont even trip homie! i understand that family comes first!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jul 28 2006, 05:45 PM~5861311
> *damnit i wanna go tomorrow!!!
> *


i'll take pics!! im striping mikes bug tonight!!! gonna get the bitch blessed tomorrow!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

sup brothas !! yo chuck i havent seen you for a while how you doing hopefully great man :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

fuck man i cant find any body around here with nice bikes every body has whack ass bikes  :angry: chrome, bratz bikes every where


----------



## chamuco61

*fuck bratz bikes and chrome bikes!!*


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 29 2006, 05:47 PM~5866077
> *fuck bratz bikes and chrome bikes!!
> *


whos the one that wanted to recruit a bratz? lol...and hey get at me with the phone numbers...im gonna pm ken right now..


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jul 29 2006, 07:28 PM~5866219
> *whos the one that wanted to recruit a bratz? lol...and hey get at me with the phone numbers...im gonna pm ken right now..
> *


hey, but once we get that shit painted and striped for that little girl, it wont be a bratz bike anymore!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 29 2006, 06:39 PM~5866256
> *hey, but once we get that shit painted and striped for that little girl, it wont be a bratz bike anymore!!!! :biggrin:
> *


lol...ill pm bondyz and saul right now....i just pmed ken...ask your chapter..


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jul 29 2006, 07:45 PM~5866284
> *lol...ill pm bondyz and saul right now....i just pmed ken...ask your chapter..
> *


cool, but what do you mean ask my chapter??


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 29 2006, 06:47 PM~5866292
> *cool, but what do you mean ask my chapter??
> *


lol ask lorenzo,robert,joe, and send me pics of the new cruiser as soon as you can and should i send him pix of the trike....? oh and sauls orginal schwinn?...ok basically i need everyones contact info,pix of bikes, and of owners...


shit im confusing myself.....lol


oh and this all has to do with the producer..


----------



## Bondyz

ay my cousin in law hooked it up wit a 59 schwwinn beach cruiser!!!! thas my new baby ill try to bring it down to the next meeting


----------



## Bondyz

ill post up some pictures tomorrow


----------



## *SEEZER*

ay everyone check this out...my homie (new member) rolled by a music video shoot for a song called "VATO" by snoop dogg,b-real, and kid frost and his bike came out in the video and he got auto graphs....


snoop rode his bike in the video, b-real signed his fender, and both b-real and kid frost signed a white shirt of his...i only got a pic of his fender....he's one lucky mojo!


----------



## bad news

:0 i want to see the video


----------



## *SEEZER*

yeah me too...hey and the signature is real...compare..


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 29 2006, 05:47 PM~5866077
> *fuck bratz bikes and chrome bikes!!
> *



hwo about chrome bratz bikes  i want one of them


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 29 2006, 11:26 PM~5867422
> *hwo about chrome bratz bikes    i want one of them
> *


 :0


----------



## bad news

so seezer what are you building right now


----------



## *SEEZER*

:dunno:  :biggrin:


----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## *SEEZER*

shrink the pictures!!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jul 30 2006, 12:04 AM~5867545
> *shrink the pictures!!!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


naw i like them huge like that  hey ive been adding stuff to the photobubket butno one else is i better stop :angry:


----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jul 29 2006, 08:02 PM~5866367
> *lol ask lorenzo,robert,joe, and send me pics of the new cruiser as soon as you can and should i send him pix of the trike....? oh and sauls orginal schwinn?...ok basically i need everyones contact info,pix of bikes, and of owners...
> shit im confusing myself.....lol
> oh and this all has to do with the producer..
> *


okay then, just makin sure that you know that its still only two chapters, this one and hemet. :biggrin: as for the trike, go ahead and send him the trike too, i couldnt get ahold of lorenzo yesterday and robert was at work, and i get ahold of joe through lorenzo..im gonna try again later on.


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jul 29 2006, 09:37 PM~5866743
> *ay my cousin in law hooked it up wit a 59 schwwinn beach cruiser!!!! thas my new baby ill try to bring it down to the next meeting
> *


 :0 damn foo! hurry up with the pix!!!


----------



## Bondyz

allright heres my new old schwwinn


----------



## Bondyz

Me and my two bitches


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jul 30 2006, 10:20 AM~5868527
> *Me and my two bitches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


quick!quick!quick! photoshop! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



good come up though!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey i wil get you the prices tonight or tomorrow homie


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jul 30 2006, 10:32 AM~5868569
> *hey i wil get you the prices tonight or tomorrow homie
> *


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jul 30 2006, 10:33 AM~5868577
> *
> *


 ay seezer u got that pic of me an my two bikes? an yea they both ridable


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jul 30 2006, 10:35 AM~5868587
> *ay seezer u got that pic of me an my two bikes? an yea they both ridable
> *


i need one where i can see you bikes from the sides also...


----------



## Bondyz

is that one allright?


----------



## *SEEZER*

yeah ill see wut i put together and ill send you wut i did.....


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jul 30 2006, 10:41 AM~5868605
> *yeah ill see wut i put together and ill send you wut i did.....
> *


allright thas cool jus hit me up when u got it down ima go to juans pad to tell him to take sum new pictures of him and his bike


----------



## *SEEZER*

kool..ay wuts your last name?


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jul 30 2006, 10:47 AM~5868631
> *kool..ay wuts your last name?
> *


felix


----------



## Bondyz

hahaha that was way back


----------



## bad news

hey hoochies nice crusier bodyz what are going to do to it


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 30 2006, 11:20 AM~5868772
> * hey hoochies nice crusier bodyz what are going to do to it
> *


since its a schwinn i wanna keep that same look i just wanna buy some newer parts to it


----------



## bad news




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jul 30 2006, 01:22 PM~5868783
> *since its a schwinn i wanna keep that same look i just wanna buy some newer parts to it
> *


hell yea homie just hit me up i can get you anything you need


----------



## chamuco61

hey bondyz, tell juan that im almost done striping his bike.... :biggrin:


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 30 2006, 12:46 PM~5869217
> *hey bondyz, tell juan that im almost done striping his bike.... :biggrin:
> *


hes in rosarito right now ill tell him when he gets back


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 30 2006, 12:46 PM~5869217
> *hey bondyz, tell juan that im almost done striping his bike.... :biggrin:
> *


ay wut u think of my new cruiser


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jul 30 2006, 01:52 PM~5869253
> *ay wut u think of my new cruiser
> *


that fucker is nice!


----------



## bad news

hey what you guys think i want to build somehting i can ride at shows and aorund the block to cruise what do you think i should build 20 inch trike , 26 trike , 26 two wheeler , scretched limo ??? what you guys think i have this problem on choooseing it and as of the freak behavior shes getting taken care of :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 30 2006, 04:49 PM~5869919
> * hey what you guys think i want to build somehting i can ride at shows and aorund the block to cruise what do you think i should build 20 inch trike , 26 trike , 26 two wheeler , scretched limo ??? what you guys think i have this problem on choooseing it and as of the freak behavior shes getting taken care of  :biggrin:
> *


build what ever feels more comfortable to ride.


----------



## bad news

well i havent ive riden either of both sizes trikes  or schretched bike


----------



## bad news

1:11 am and iam still getting crunk in dis bitch


----------



## bad news

6:06pm still makeing this crunk going


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

lol


----------



## chamuco61

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bad news

hey eric has mike ever riden the trike  if so was it a bitch :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 31 2006, 08:11 PM~5878496
> *hey eric has mike ever riden the trike   if so was it a bitch  :biggrin:
> *


nah, the trike has never been riden, it has been sat on by me and i rolled it around, it didnt feel too uncomfortable, it was alot easier to roll than a 20"er for me.


----------



## bad news

oohh ? that sucks because iwantone to cruise !


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 31 2006, 08:19 PM~5878538
> *oohh ? that sucks because  iwantone to cruise !
> *


well, it never got ridden because its kinda clumsy for its size..but its hella comfortable!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 31 2006, 07:20 PM~5878543
> *well, it never got ridden because its kinda clumsy for its size..but its hella comfortable!
> *



what do you mean clumsy for its size i think because of the extended crown or ? 

and how have you been ?


----------



## chamuco61

*just found out that the Weird Al album that my bike was shot for "Straight Outta Lynwood" is due out sept 26th... *:biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 31 2006, 07:27 PM~5878592
> *just found out that the Weird Al album that my bike was shot for "Straight Outta Lynwood" is due out sept 26th... :biggrin:
> *


i think iam just going to buy to see the bike photos because i dotn really like weird al sorry


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 31 2006, 08:26 PM~5878589
> *what do you mean clumsy for its size i think because of the extended crown or ?
> 
> and how have you been ?
> *


well, its a little hard to turn even with the stock crown, since its a bigger frame than the average trike. but i could be wrong, we also have a stock schwinn trike in the garage that is running a 52 typhoon frame, that one is pretty easy to ride, but it rolls 24" rims.... as for me, i have been good, a little busy lately, but all is good. hows everything with you?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 31 2006, 08:29 PM~5878621
> *i think iam just going to buy to see the bike photos because i dotn really like weird al sorry
> *


thats the only reason i would buy it, otherwise, i wouldnt bother...


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 31 2006, 07:29 PM~5878622
> *well, its a little hard to turn even with the stock crown, since its a bigger frame than the average trike. but i could be wrong, we also have a stock schwinn trike in the garage that is running a 52 typhoon frame, that one is pretty easy to ride, but it rolls 24" rims.... as for me, i have been good, a little busy lately, but all is good. hows everything with you?
> *


iam good at home haveing some mager problems at work but all can be resolved with a new job :biggrin: ... but from what i can remember my buddy had one but it always wanted to go the right ... but does the typhoo have bent forks


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 31 2006, 07:29 PM~5878622
> *well, its a little hard to turn even with the stock crown, since its a bigger frame than the average trike. but i could be wrong, we also have a stock schwinn trike in the garage that is running a 52 typhoon frame, that one is pretty easy to ride, but it rolls 24" rims.... as for me, i have been good, a little busy lately, but all is good. hows everything with you?
> *


eric i have a friend that wants to buy a 26" or 24" schwinn frame to build a trike from scratch...wanna get rid of any?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 31 2006, 08:32 PM~5878640
> *iam good at home haveing some mager problems at work but all can be resolved with a new job  :biggrin: ... but from what i can remember my buddy had one but it always wanted to go the right ... but does the typhoo have bent forks
> *


nah, its got stocks... the 52 im building for myself to ride has bent forks and 144's


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jul 31 2006, 08:33 PM~5878654
> *eric i have a friend that wants to buy a 26" or 24" schwinn frame to build a trike from scratch...wanna get rid of any?
> *


shit, i dont have any spare cruiser frames right now, but i'll keep an eye open! i run across those in the trash alot when i am driving my route at work..


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 31 2006, 07:35 PM~5878669
> *shit, i dont have any spare cruiser frames right now, but i'll keep an eye open! i run across those in the trash alot when i am driving my route at work..
> *


kool


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 31 2006, 07:27 PM~5878592
> *just found out that the Weird Al album that my bike was shot for "Straight Outta Lynwood" is due out sept 26th... :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsdown: ..........






































jp  :thumbsup: 

ok i havn't gottin any responses to the other members bikes and comin out in the videos so im gonna just send the ones that have gottin at me..so..mine, yours,bondys,sergio's,ken's, and mikes.....any one else let me know cuz im sendin the producer the pix tonight..and ill just send him the link to our myspace....


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jul 31 2006, 08:37 PM~5878682
> *  :thumbsdown: ..........
> jp   :thumbsup:
> 
> ok i havn't gottin any responses to the other members bikes and comin out in the videos so im gonna just send the ones that have gottin at me..so..mine, yours,bondys,sergio's,ken's, and mikes.....any one else let me know cuz im sendin the producer the pix tonight..and ill just send him the link  to our myspace....
> *


yeah, go ahead and send him what you got, i have been tryin to call lorenzo's house and no answer, so i dont try more than twice a day...


----------



## *SEEZER*

and for mikes im just putin the number thats on the flyer..is that kool?


----------



## Bondyz

hey im thinking this would be good for ismaels bmx










wut u guys think?

its gonna be called the "BMIX"


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jul 31 2006, 08:41 PM~5878716
> *and for mikes im just putin the number thats on the flyer..is that kool?
> *


thats cool, its his cell phone.


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jul 31 2006, 09:55 PM~5879120
> *hey im thinking this would be good for ismaels bmx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wut u guys think?
> 
> its gonna be called the "BMIX"
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news

hey wherez evry one at ?


----------



## chamuco61

:wave:


----------



## bad news

yo whats up ? hey i was thinking about the trophies i said that i would do the best engraving can i get a blank 36 tooth sprocket and engrave on it best engraving  or do i have to do somehting else to it theres going to have more to it but something like that hey eric check this link out remember i was telling youabout a show that had sprockets for there trophies just look through the pics and tell me what you think http://behindbarsinc.com/intro.htm


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 31 2006, 10:59 PM~5879480
> *yo whats up ? hey i was thinking about the trophies i said that i would do the best engraving can i get a blank 36 tooth sprocket and engrave on it best engraving    or do i have to do somehting else to it theres going to have more to it but something like that hey eric check this link out remember i was telling youabout a show that had sprockets for there trophies just look through the pics and tell me what you think  http://behindbarsinc.com/intro.htm
> *


i'll give you a call tomorrow and fill you in on my idea for the special awards..as for the trophies, we are gonna go traditional with the trophies, but the specials are gonna be kustom designed...


----------



## bad news

well i get off at 9:00 or when i go to lunch at 4:00 and there both pm :biggrin:


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jul 31 2006, 08:55 PM~5879120
> *hey im thinking this would be good for ismaels bmx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wut u guys think?
> 
> its gonna be called the "BMIX"
> *



dam foo that shit looks bad like that


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Aug 1 2006, 03:40 PM~5883422
> *dam foo that shit looks bad like that
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: look at bondyz complimenting his own design!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 31 2006, 11:05 PM~5879514
> *well i get off at 9:00 or when i go to lunch at 4:00 and there both pm  :biggrin:
> *


i'll call after 9:00 in the evening..


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jul 31 2006, 09:55 PM~5879120
> *hey im thinking this would be good for ismaels bmx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wut u guys think?
> 
> its gonna be called the "BMIX"
> *



ay erick how much u think that mural will cost


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Aug 1 2006, 08:05 PM~5885108
> *ay erick how much u think that mural will cost
> *


ill have to see what exactly you want done on the mural, to tell you...


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 1 2006, 05:42 PM~5884541
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: look at bondyz complimenting his own design!!!
> *


ay i wasnt complimenting ismael went under mine, stay outa my shit ismael


----------



## Bondyz

ay eric ima be in rosarito this weekend me juan and ismael cant make it


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Aug 1 2006, 08:29 PM~5885288
> *ay i wasnt complimenting ismael went under mine, stay outa my shit ismael
> *




i dont even know ur password


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 1 2006, 08:25 PM~5885259
> *ill have to see what exactly you want done on the mural, to tell you...
> *


i just want it how it is on the drawing plane white


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Aug 1 2006, 07:51 PM~5885480
> *i just want it how it is on the drawing plane white
> *


ay i thought u wanted black and blue


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 1 2006, 05:42 PM~5884550
> *i'll call after 9:00 in the evening..
> *


you liar its 10:31pm and still no call :angry: ill be waiting by the phone but iam not happy a bought this :angry: j/p :biggrin: hey call me


----------



## bad news

this bitch was waiting too ! 

its cool i was still getting crunk in dis bitch


----------



## wildponey

Any bike parts or bikes for sale in decent shape , PM Me. Hey eric is your phone working know or what! Ha, HA! 

So let me know guys and thankx!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## *SEEZER*

*HEY GUYS!!! THEY SELL LOWRIDERS AT TARGET NOW!!!!!*










I WENT SHOPPING AND I RAN INTO THIS! DAMN..WUT NEXT?


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Aug 2 2006, 07:49 PM~5892704
> *HEY GUYS!!! THEY SELL LOWRIDERS AT TARGET NOW!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WENT SHOPPING AND I RAN INTO THIS! DAMN..WUT NEXT?
> *


hahaha they bratz target bikes!!!!


----------



## *SEEZER*

lol the one on the right is a schwinn and the one on the left is a lowrider collection...hey eric ckeck you phone! or answer!!!


----------



## Bondyz

hey did u talk to that one guy from east la


----------



## Bondyz

i think his name was alex que no?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Aug 2 2006, 08:49 PM~5892704
> *HEY GUYS!!! THEY SELL LOWRIDERS AT TARGET NOW!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WENT SHOPPING AND I RAN INTO THIS! DAMN..WUT NEXT?
> *


damn, i say you need to sue for copywrite infringement seezer, that bike looks just like rat scraps....oh wait, it is!!! this has my vote as funniest pic of the week!


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 2 2006, 09:30 PM~5893385
> *damn, i say you need to sue for copywrite infringement seezer, that bike looks just like rat scraps....oh wait, it is!!! this has my vote as funniest pic of the week!
> *


 :biggrin: thank you, thank you!..*bowing*


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Aug 1 2006, 08:39 PM~5885369
> *ay eric ima be in rosarito this weekend me juan and ismael cant make it
> *


so, y'alls aint goin to the meeting then???


----------



## *SEEZER*

hey eric also...i was thinking of making a shows and events section on our myspace page...("SHOW WE MAY ATTEND AND MAY NOT")...that would be the title..cuz the calendar is for shows we are gonna be at..wut you think???


and ill post those messages from jesse right now..hahahahahahaha


----------



## bad news

how the hell did you get youre bike inside of target :scrutinize: 


i finally i got off of work an hour of over time :angry: but what ever :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 2 2006, 09:34 PM~5893410
> *how the hell did you get youre bike inside of target  :scrutinize:
> i finally i got off of work an hour of over time  :angry:  but what ever  :biggrin:
> *


wow we have the most of the club up in here!!! 



as for target...lol they just let us walk um in..they let you automatically..you dont have to ask


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Aug 2 2006, 10:34 PM~5893407
> *hey eric also...i was thinking of making a shows and events section on our myspace page...("SHOW WE MAY ATTEND AND MAY NOT")...that would be the title..cuz the calendar is for shows we are gonna be at..wut you think???
> and ill post those messages from jesse right now..hahahahahahaha
> *


shit, sounds good to me!


----------



## bad news




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 2 2006, 10:34 PM~5893410
> *how the hell did you get youre bike inside of target  :scrutinize:
> i finally i got off of work an hour of over time  :angry:  but what ever  :biggrin:
> *


over time=more money!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bondyz

oo thas right homeboys name was jesse


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Aug 2 2006, 10:42 PM~5893459
> *oo thas right homeboys name was jesse
> *


i dont know about that foo...


----------



## *SEEZER*

HAHAHAHAHHA HERE IT IS..I COULDN'T FIND ALL OF WUT I SENT HIM BUT YOU CAN GUESS..




Jesse-----i wanted to see if i could join the club

THE PROBLEM IS THAT MY PARRENTS DONKT HAVE MONEY TO GET ME A BIKE AND I WAS WONDERING IF U GUYZ COULD HELPL ME OUT AND GET A BIKE BYE THE WAY MY NAME IS JESSE I ALREADY TALKED TO CHAMUCO

DO U HAVE ANY BIKES FOR SALE

MY NAME IS JESSE IM 19 YRS OLD I LIVE BY THE KMART ON WHITTIER AND U DO U THINK U COULD HELP ME JOIN

THANKS I WANTED TO ASK IF U COULD GO BY MY PAD IF IT ISENT TO FAR FROM UR PAD OH AND I WNATED TO TELL U IF I DONT HAVE A RIDE OVER THERE HOW COULD I DO IT

well what if u come to my pad on the bus then we will leave from there

HOW MUCH DID U GET UR BIKE FOR

IM TALKING ABOUT THE TRIKE CEASER DO U THINK I COULD USE ONE OF UR BIKES MEAN WHILE I GET A BIKE

Me(cesar)----uuuhhh no....can i borrow your house to run drugs through them? (sarcasm)


ITS KOO ILL WAIT SEE WHAT THEYLL TELL ME

ILL WAIT TO SEE WHAT THE CLUB TELLS ME

WAS UP CEASER I THINK CHAMUCO IS GONA LET ME START A SHOTCALLERS CHAPTER IN ELA SO WAS UP U DOWN TO ROLL

Me(cesar)----ok buddy but to start a chapter you need to have a bike and start one you need to have at least three members in your neighborhood.....ill hit him up...and roll to where? to the meeting?

IM WAY AHEAD OF U I GOT 4 PEOPLE WITH BIKES

Me(cesar)----alright..well you guys comin to the meeting?

I TALKED TO CHAMUCO HE SAID HES GONA FIGURE SOMETHING OUT SO WE KOULD GET THERE




GOD WTF?????


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Aug 2 2006, 04:19 PM~5891079
> *Any bike parts or bikes for sale in decent shape , PM Me.  Hey eric is your phone working know or what! Ha, HA!
> 
> So let me know guys and thankx!!! :thumbsup:
> *


'sup poneyboy! i need to get some boost minutes for my chirp, and ill hit you up. im gonna get some minutes tomorrow...ill check my shed for anything i dont need.


----------



## *SEEZER*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH..HAVE FUN READING...GOD IM STILL FREAKIN SHOCKED ABOUT WUT HE ASKED ME.."CAN I BORROW YOUR BIKE"...WTF?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Aug 2 2006, 10:46 PM~5893485
> *HAHAHAHAHHA HERE IT IS..I COULDN'T FIND ALL OF WUT I SENT HIM BUT YOU CAN GUESS..
> Jesse-----i wanted to see if i could join the club
> 
> THE PROBLEM IS THAT MY PARRENTS DONKT HAVE MONEY TO GET ME A BIKE AND I WAS WONDERING IF U GUYZ COULD HELPL ME OUT AND GET A BIKE BYE THE WAY MY NAME IS JESSE I ALREADY TALKED TO CHAMUCO
> 
> DO U HAVE ANY BIKES FOR SALE
> 
> MY NAME IS JESSE IM 19 YRS OLD I LIVE BY THE KMART ON WHITTIER AND U DO U THINK U COULD HELP ME JOIN
> 
> THANKS I WANTED TO ASK IF U COULD GO BY MY PAD IF IT ISENT TO FAR FROM UR PAD OH AND I WNATED TO TELL U IF I DONT HAVE A RIDE OVER THERE HOW COULD I DO IT
> 
> well what if u come to my pad on the bus then we will leave from there
> 
> HOW MUCH DID U GET UR BIKE FOR
> 
> IM TALKING ABOUT THE TRIKE CEASER DO U THINK I COULD USE ONE OF UR BIKES MEAN WHILE I GET A BIKE
> 
> Me(cesar)----uuuhhh no....can i borrow your house to run drugs through them? (sarcasm)
> ITS KOO ILL WAIT SEE WHAT THEYLL TELL ME
> 
> ILL WAIT TO SEE WHAT THE CLUB TELLS ME
> 
> WAS UP CEASER I THINK CHAMUCO IS GONA LET ME START A SHOTCALLERS CHAPTER IN ELA SO WAS UP U DOWN TO ROLL
> 
> Me(cesar)----ok buddy but to start a chapter you need to have a bike and start one you need to have at least three members in your neighborhood.....ill hit him up...and roll to where? to the meeting?
> 
> IM WAY AHEAD OF U I GOT 4 PEOPLE WITH BIKES
> 
> Me(cesar)----alright..well you guys comin to the meeting?
> 
> I TALKED TO CHAMUCO HE SAID HES GONA FIGURE SOMETHING OUT SO WE KOULD GET THERE
> GOD WTF?????
> *


then i think he should have one of his four homies that already has a bike hit me up about chaptering out....besides, if he lives off of whittier near k-mart, then there is also classified and blvd rollers over there...


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 2 2006, 09:49 PM~5893502
> *then i think he should have one of his four homies that already has a bike hit me up about chaptering out....besides, if he lives off of whittier near k-mart, then there is also classified and blvd rollers over there...
> *


EXACT TA MUNDO..LOL


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Aug 2 2006, 10:49 PM~5893501
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH..HAVE FUN READING...GOD IM STILL FREAKIN SHOCKED ABOUT WUT HE ASKED ME.."CAN I BORROW YOUR BIKE"...WTF?
> *


hey seezer, can i borrow your bike to ride to the liquor store, i told saul i would get him and robert another forty and pick up some white meat on the way back... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 2 2006, 09:50 PM~5893508
> *hey seezer, can i borrow your bike to ride to the liquor store, i told saul i would get him and robert another forty and pick up some white meat on the way back...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:angry: CAN I BORROW YOUR BIKE TO THROW OFF A CLIFF? I NEED SOME PRACTICE FOR WHEN I THROW MY BROTHER ROBERT!AND MIKES TRIKE! LOL :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: jk


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Aug 2 2006, 10:54 PM~5893524
> *:angry: CAN I BORROW YOUR BIKE TO THROW OFF A CLIFF? I NEED SOME PRACTICE FOR WHEN I THROW MY BROTHER ROBERT!AND MIKES TRIKE! LOL  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: jk
> *


 :uh: isnt it past your bed time??? :biggrin: jk, hey check out the striping page, i posted the pics of mikes bug in the photo album..


----------



## bad news

:dunno: is that who asked to be my friend on myspace he has the black bike :around:


----------



## *SEEZER*

actually it is...HHAHAHAHA GOODNITE FAM.! and thats the last thing im gonna check till maniana..and i told paul yes..


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 2 2006, 09:56 PM~5893538
> *:dunno:  is that who asked to be my friend on myspace he has the black bike  :around:
> *


im sure he did..and thats not his bike..thats just a pick he got off of the internet..read wat he sent me..lol..i think im gonna delet him from my friends..


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 2 2006, 10:56 PM~5893538
> *:dunno:  is that who asked to be my friend on myspace he has the black bike  :around:
> *


thats him....but not his bike, he doesnt have one... i think we have a stalker on our hands....


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 2 2006, 09:59 PM~5893558
> *thats him....but not his bike, he doesnt have one... i think we have a stalker on our hands....
> *


    :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: i gave him the flyer..alright for reals now..peace out!lol


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Aug 2 2006, 10:56 PM~5893541
> *actually it is...HHAHAHAHA GOODNITE FAM.! and thats the last thing im gonna check till maniana..and i told paul yes..
> *


 :wave: lates...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Aug 2 2006, 11:01 PM~5893564
> *      :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: i gave him the flyer..alright for reals now..peace out!lol
> *


bring him on... :biggrin:


----------



## Bondyz

hahahahahahahahaha homeboy wants to join the club but has no bike!!!hahahahahaha him an ismael should start there own club hahahahaha, ay seezer he wants to borrow ur bike?wtf? hahahaha :rofl: :rofl: :around: ay i say we ignore that dumb fuck he seems like a fuckin lowlife :thumbsup: haha that shit made me laugh


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Aug 3 2006, 12:17 PM~5896374
> *hahahahahahahahaha homeboy wants to join the club but has no bike!!!hahahahahaha him an ismael should start there own club hahahahaha, ay seezer he wants to borrow ur bike?wtf? hahahaha :rofl:  :rofl:  :around: ay i say we ignore that dumb fuck he seems like a fuckin lowlife :thumbsup:  haha that shit made me laugh
> *


  ya i have a pick know :buttkick:


----------



## bad news

where you cooters at :angry: iam have some bad news for you guys ....


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 3 2006, 10:39 PM~5900847
> *where you cooters at  :angry:  iam have some bad news for you guys ....
> *


hey eric is he still going to get the frame from you if not :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER*

ay yo..i got kicked off again so i can only see this shit at skool..lol but see some of you today!..lates!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 3 2006, 11:39 PM~5900847
> *where you cooters at  :angry:  iam have some bad news for you guys ....
> *


 :0 whats the bad news???


----------



## bad news

hey whats up guys :biggrin:


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO

tyght work.. home boyz ..passin by to show love...  :thumbsup: 










myspace.com/thedreamboy


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 5 2006, 11:41 AM~5908209
> *hey whats up guys  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: dammit ken, why you gonna roll through without telling the bad news???? :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Aug 5 2006, 12:59 PM~5908419
> *tyght work.. home boyz ..passin by to show love...   :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myspace.com/thedreamboy
> *


thanks homie!!


----------



## MONSTER831

ShotCallers! what's crackin homies! :wave:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 5 2006, 03:43 PM~5908978
> *:angry: dammit ken, why you gonna roll through without telling the bad news???? :biggrin:
> *


well to be honest ive decide to sell her :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Aug 5 2006, 03:55 PM~5909003
> *ShotCallers! what's crackin homies! :wave:
> *


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 5 2006, 04:55 PM~5909006
> *well to be honest ive decide to sell her  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


why???


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Aug 5 2006, 04:55 PM~5909003
> *ShotCallers! what's crackin homies! :wave:
> *


'sup!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 5 2006, 03:59 PM~5909022
> *why???
> *


moving on i feel like actually building something of my own ... ill explain to you  but its going to be a trike :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 5 2006, 05:01 PM~5909031
> *moving on i feel like actually building something of my own ... ill explain to you   but its going to be a trike  :biggrin:
> *


thats cool! good luck on your build! as for the frame, i dont know if chuck still wants it, but ill pm him later on and see whats up.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 5 2006, 04:03 PM~5909035
> *thats cool! good luck on your build! as for the frame, i dont know if chuck still wants it, but ill pm him later on and see whats up.
> *


just let me know because if he doesnt want it ill take it so i can start welding :0


----------



## *SEEZER*

yesterday was the old memories cc car show and concert in el sereno,ca....2 SHOTCALLERS out but one win...i took home third place in two wheel category...










the other shotcaller (sergio) didn't mind not takin anything at his first car show but hella enjoyed gettin some numbers..lol :biggrin: same wit me



















heres the homie pauls bike from goodtimes cc..taken bike of show..


----------



## *SEEZER*

que pasa? no body up in da koolaid?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Aug 6 2006, 03:56 PM~5913485
> *que pasa? no body up in da koolaid?
> *


if its grape kool aid, i'll take some!!!


----------



## chamuco61

for those that didnt get to see it at the meeting...this is my new rider "SickBoy" 52 schwinn typhoon cruiser... :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 6 2006, 04:32 PM~5913858
> *if its grape kool aid, i'll take some!!!
> *


wut a *****!!! lol jk


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 6 2006, 06:06 PM~5914324
> *for those that didnt get to see it at the meeting...this is my new rider "SickBoy" 52 schwinn typhoon cruiser... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you want some black schwinn grips? the ones off of rat scraps?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Aug 6 2006, 07:28 PM~5914407
> *wut a *****!!! lol jk
> *


u know!! its all that fuckin dax in my hair and the ace comb in my pocket and the toothpick... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Aug 6 2006, 07:29 PM~5914414
> *you want some black schwinn grips? the ones off of rat scraps?
> *


yeah, i'll take them! thanks seezer.


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 6 2006, 07:08 PM~5914616
> *yeah, i'll take them! thanks seezer.
> *


i didn't mean free...fy dolla...lol hey and these are original! the ones you got for da trike were 15 weren't they..


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Aug 6 2006, 09:15 PM~5915529
> *i didn't mean free...fy dolla...lol hey and these are original! the ones you got for da trike were 15 weren't they..
> *


hustler !! ?? but damn eric that thing looks sic ass fuck :biggrin: damn now i want me a flat black cruiser  damn can i have youres :biggrin:


----------



## Bondyz

i want yalll bitches to know that im back an i got sum guerita pussy in costa mesa i dedicated that fuck session to the SHOTCALLERS BIKE CLUB


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Aug 7 2006, 05:12 PM~5920083
> *i want yalll bitches to know that im back an i got sum guerita pussy in costa mesa i dedicated that fuck session to the SHOTCALLERS BIKE CLUB
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: aye foo, give me a call when you get a chance...i gotta ask you somthin regarding the show...i'll pm you my number..


----------



## chamuco61

oh yeah guys, our stalker is back in action again....... :uh: if you wanna know whats up, pm me ....


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 6 2006, 07:06 PM~5914324
> *for those that didnt get to see it at the meeting...this is my new rider "SickBoy" 52 schwinn typhoon cruiser... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS A BADASS BIKE 

BRIAN DONT GET BUT HURT :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Aug 7 2006, 08:04 PM~5921693
> *THATS A BADASS BIKE
> 
> BRIAN DONT GET BUT HURT :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


naw don trip ese i wont get butt hurt like u did when juan knocked ur ass on the ground in all that sewage today hahahahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 7 2006, 06:21 PM~5920916
> *oh yeah guys, our stalker is back in action again....... :uh: if you wanna know whats up, pm me ....
> *


pm me ??


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 7 2006, 09:58 PM~5922126
> *pm me ??
> *


why????? :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 7 2006, 09:48 PM~5922416
> *why????? :biggrin:
> *



:angry: smart ass !! about the stalker ? :biggrin: whats upman how you been


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 7 2006, 10:49 PM~5922425
> *:angry: smart ass !! about the stalker ?  :biggrin: whats upman how you been
> *


oh okay, you got pm... :biggrin: not much up over here, just chillin about to go out and stripe up my nephews frame....aye kenny, whats up with the raffle stuff??? let me know.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 7 2006, 09:57 PM~5922467
> *oh okay, you got pm... :biggrin:  not much up over here, just chillin about to go out and stripe up my nephews frame....aye kenny, whats up with the raffle stuff??? let me know.
> *


just did  not much actually trying to save to go a little personal vacation  still wondering where try to hide out for a week or so


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 7 2006, 11:05 PM~5922507
> *just did   not much actually trying to save to go a little personal vacation   still wondering where try to hide out for a week or so
> *


who you tryin to hide from???


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 8 2006, 07:44 PM~5928745
> *who you tryin to hide from???
> *


ay hes trying to get away not ill tell erick so he knows were im at :roflmao:


----------



## chamuco61

:uh:


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Aug 8 2006, 07:11 PM~5928985
> *ay hes trying to get away not ill tell erick so he knows were im at :roflmao:
> *


wut the fuck did u say?


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Aug 8 2006, 08:20 PM~5929071
> *wut the fuck did u say?
> *


its cuz kevin wants to get away from everything for a while and erick asked him where he was going


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Aug 8 2006, 08:20 PM~5929071
> *wut the fuck did u say?
> *


i think all those games of body shots are fuckin with his mente... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 8 2006, 07:22 PM~5929082
> *i think all those games of body shots are fuckin with his mente... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Aug 8 2006, 08:21 PM~5929081
> *its cuz kevin wants to get away from everything for a while and erick asked him where he was going
> *


who the fuck is kevin?????


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 8 2006, 08:23 PM~5929090
> *who the fuck is kevin?????
> *


no i forgot his name


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Aug 8 2006, 08:27 PM~5929126
> *no i forgot his name
> *


ookay then... hey bondyz, whatcha think of my cruiser??? :biggrin:


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 8 2006, 07:32 PM~5929170
> *ookay then... hey bondyz, whatcha think of my cruiser??? :biggrin:
> *


yea its bad


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Aug 8 2006, 08:32 PM~5929175
> *yea its bad
> *



thanks! that fucker is comfortable to ride too.


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Aug 8 2006, 08:32 PM~5929175
> *yea its bad
> *


bad...its crazy


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Aug 8 2006, 08:36 PM~5929215
> *bad...its crazy
> *


lets check the score card....

chamuco-2 bikes

ismael-a big dream!!!





lol, just fuckin with ya!!!


----------



## 1SMAEL

ay erick how much u think that bando would cost


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Aug 8 2006, 08:41 PM~5929252
> *ay erick how much u think that bando would cost
> *


you want me to do it for you??? if so, i'll let you know my price... :biggrin:


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 8 2006, 08:42 PM~5929267
> *you want me to do it for you??? if so, i'll let you know my price... :biggrin:
> *


it depends how much u charge


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Aug 8 2006, 08:50 PM~5929337
> *it depends how much u charge
> *


you want it done like the way bondyz drew it?? let me know and i'll pm you a price...


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 8 2006, 07:40 PM~5929247
> *lets check the score card....
> 
> chamuco-2 bikes
> 
> ismael-a big dream!!!
> lol, just fuckin with ya!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Aug 8 2006, 08:51 PM~5929355
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wat u laughing at :twak:


----------



## Bondyz

ay eric how much is ismaels bike gonna cost


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Aug 8 2006, 09:02 PM~5929464
> *ay eric how much is ismaels bike gonna cost
> *


i hit him up with a pm... and, i am willing to work out a payment plan too... :biggrin:


----------



## Bondyz

ay ismael can u make the money


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Aug 8 2006, 09:17 PM~5929608
> *ay ismael can u make the money
> *


no photocopies either, i want real american cash...


----------



## Bondyz

hahahahahaha


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Aug 8 2006, 09:31 PM~5929717
> *hahahahahaha
> *


aye what happened with that shit i asked you about??


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 8 2006, 06:44 PM~5928745
> *who you tryin to hide from???
> *


naw just trying to hide from my everyday thing i just got some issues  but hopefully a lil trip to the bay for a week would be nice


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 8 2006, 07:23 PM~5929090
> *who the fuck is kevin?????
> *


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 8 2006, 09:03 PM~5929474
> *i hit him up with a pm... and, i am willing to work out a payment plan too... :biggrin:
> *


ILL PAY U 30 A MONTH 15 EVERY METTING


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 9 2006, 11:49 AM~5933401
> *naw just trying to hide from my everyday thing i just got some issues   but hopefully a lil trip to the bay for a week would be nice
> *


oh i see!! thats cool.


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 9 2006, 11:51 AM~5933408
> *
> *


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Aug 9 2006, 03:42 PM~5935273
> *ILL PAY U 30 A MONTH 15 EVERY METTING
> *


dont forget your dues too...but this seems fair.


----------



## 1SMAEL

ok thats cool ill pay u half before i give u the frame


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Aug 9 2006, 04:15 PM~5935505
> *ok thats cool ill pay u half before i give u the frame
> *


sounds good! that way i have some time to finish my other customers frame...


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 9 2006, 04:19 PM~5935524
> *sounds good! that way i have some time to finish my other customers frame...
> *


cool


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## Bondyz

lknsdfo;aisngdoaisdnf;laksndfiaoen;lknf ;oinvs;iodmfoaiew


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Aug 9 2006, 07:47 PM~5937255
> *lknsdfo;aisngdoaisdnf;laksndfiaoen;lknf ;oinvs;iodmfoaiew
> *


wat happen wit u


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Aug 9 2006, 06:47 PM~5937255
> *lknsdfo;aisngdoaisdnf;laksndfiaoen;lknf ;oinvs;iodmfoaiew
> *


his trying whore it up :biggrin:


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 9 2006, 10:26 PM~5938908
> *his trying whore it up  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha yea i don have enough posts


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Aug 9 2006, 07:47 PM~5937255
> *lknsdfo;aisngdoaisdnf;laksndfiaoen;lknf ;oinvs;iodmfoaiew
> *


 :0 oh my god!!! bondyz is possessed!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 10 2006, 05:34 PM~5943794
> *:0 oh my god!!! bondyz is possessed!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i be speaking into tongues foo....


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Aug 10 2006, 07:49 PM~5944280
> *i be speaking into tongues foo....
> *


never know, that could be some forgotten language you typing right there..... :biggrin:


----------



## Bondyz

ALL SHOOK UP<-----BAD ASS SONG!!!!!


----------



## bad news

where the fuck is every one at ?? i never see any one ! where the fuck is seezer did he get grounded again :angry:


----------



## bad news

i just got hooked up with a new frame today its blue stretched limo frame and iam going to buy some metal tomorrow so i can do the tank and hopefully you can give it a quick stripping at the show for me eric :biggrin: iam going with rat rod style for now but after i figure my self out iam going to paint green with pure flake :0


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Aug 11 2006, 12:00 PM~5948513
> *ALL SHOOK UP<-----BAD ASS SONG!!!!!
> *


fuck yeah! elvis is the shit..


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 11 2006, 03:27 PM~5949665
> *where the fuck is every one at ?? i never see any one ! where the fuck is seezer did he get grounded again  :angry:
> *


i wasnt even home from work yet!!! as for seezer, i think he checks in while at school...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 11 2006, 06:35 PM~5950502
> *i just got hooked up with a new frame today its blue stretched limo frame and iam going to buy some metal tomorrow so i can do the tank and hopefully you can give it a quick stripping at the show for me eric  :biggrin:  iam going with rat rod style for now but after i figure my self out iam going to paint green with pure flake  :0
> *


wow, good deal there kenny!!! just let me know what color you want on the striping, and ill make it happen cap'n!!


----------



## Bondyz

ay eric i ran into ur lady at the mall an shes like "are you chuco?" an i had no idea who she was hahahahaha then shes like o im cindy erics girlfriend then im like o yea thas right hahahaha


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Aug 11 2006, 08:24 PM~5951098
> *ay eric i ran into ur lady at the mall an shes like "are you chuco?" an i had no idea who she was hahahahaha then shes like o im cindy erics girlfriend then im like o yea thas right hahahaha
> *


what mall was this at??


----------



## Bondyz

burbank


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Aug 11 2006, 08:45 PM~5951211
> *burbank
> *


oh okay, i figured, because she said she was going to hang with one of her girls that lives out in burbank tonight...me and mike are gonna probably head over to bobs big boy in a few...


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 11 2006, 07:47 PM~5951222
> *oh okay, i figured, because she said she was going to hang with one of her girls that lives out in burbank tonight...me and mike are gonna probably head over to bobs big boy in a few...
> *


lucky i cant go cuz i went to the movies earlier if not i would go


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Aug 11 2006, 09:36 PM~5951495
> *lucky i cant go cuz i went to the movies earlier if not i would go
> *


how did it go with that 1 girl


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Aug 12 2006, 07:45 AM~5952965
> *how did it go with that 1 girl
> *


it was jus a homegirl nuttin much happened


----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## Bondyz

im making a song for shotcallers


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Aug 12 2006, 10:23 PM~5956118
> *im making a song for shotcallers
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

yo lalove send me that list again so i can get u a prices


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Aug 12 2006, 10:23 PM~5956118
> *im making a song for shotcallers
> *


ay at the end everybody should say shot callers


----------



## bad news

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: where the fuck is every body :angry: i hate this i never talk to guys anymore erics to busy with his lady  which is good but damn  what ever what the fuck happend to seezer ................ hey eric when we have the show we should all go for a little cruise so bring youre cruiser so we can ride for a little bit :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 13 2006, 08:50 PM~5961611
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: where the fuck is every body  :angry: i hate this i never talk to guys anymore erics to busy with his lady   which is good but damn   what ever what the fuck happend to seezer ................ hey eric when we have the show we should all go for a little cruise so bring youre cruiser so we can ride for a little bit  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


yeah, we should go for a cruise!! im gonna bring mine and possibly another little rideable secret....


----------



## bad news

ya iam trying to get it together so i can ride it out there and cruise with the members :biggrin: i felt left out last time


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 13 2006, 10:08 PM~5962169
> *ya iam trying to get it together so i can ride it out there and cruise with the members  :biggrin: i felt left out last time
> *


shit, you, i felt like we had the only trailer queens there....oh well, at least we got a couple of riders finally!!! so, what colors do you want for the line job???


----------



## *SEEZER*

:wave: wutup everyone..see yall at the meeting this friday...oh and im not on much anymore cuz i cant use my computer! lol..im at skool


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 13 2006, 09:16 PM~5962224
> *shit, you, i felt like we had the only trailer queens there....oh well, at least we got a couple of riders finally!!! so, what colors do you want for the line job???
> *


well the frames going to be like a shit brown or a flat red still up in the ait but iam going to start on the tank soon so i can ride it already :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 14 2006, 11:18 AM~5965024
> *well the frames going to be like a shit brown or a flat red still up in the ait but iam going to start on the tank soon so i can ride it already  :biggrin:
> *


then, maybe some white and black two tone or maybe just a basic white...


----------



## 1SMAEL

ay erick u dont know anybodyt who seels a tmobil fun?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 14 2006, 05:41 PM~5968074
> *then, maybe some white and black two tone or maybe just a basic white...
> *


ya maybe like a white with a lil black hey can you do spider webs :0 :biggrin:  forthe tank hey you think you can let me try also :happysad: :happysad: just once  :biggrin:


----------



## Bondyz

ay i almost got in a fight wit the UPS uy today cuz she was talking shit bout the way i dres hahahahaha


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Aug 15 2006, 03:03 PM~5974217
> *ay erick u dont know anybodyt who seels a tmobil fun?
> *


nope...im still wating for juan to get me my cingular razr phone... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 15 2006, 03:05 PM~5974232
> *ya maybe like a white with a lil black hey can you do spider webs  :0  :biggrin:   forthe tank hey you think you can let me try also  :happysad:  :happysad:  just once    :biggrin:
> *


that sounds good, ill pick up a can of black before then...as for you trying it, go for it!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Aug 15 2006, 06:47 PM~5975718
> *ay i almost got in a fight wit the UPS uy today cuz she was talking shit bout the way i dres hahahahaha
> *


wtf??!! thats some funny shit!! u dressin chuco again??


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 15 2006, 06:21 PM~5975931
> *wtf??!! thats some funny shit!! u dressin chuco again??
> *


yea i was walkin wit my homegirl an he pulled over an asked me if its dress up day then he took off, then we saw his truck like 30 min later and i took a dumpster an shoved that shit in the truck through the drivers seat but he pushed the bin out an knocked me on my ass an i told him to get the fuck outa the car an he took off burning rubber hahahaha


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Aug 15 2006, 07:30 PM~5975995
> *yea i was walkin wit my homegirl an he pulled over an asked me if its dress up day then he took off, then we saw his truck like 30 min later and i took a dumpster an shoved that shit in the truck through the drivers seat but he pushed the bin out an knocked me on my ass an i told him to get the fuck outa the car an he took off burning rubber hahahaha
> *


damn foo, that sucks!! you should have reported his bitch ass to ups...get the fucker fired!!!


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 15 2006, 06:50 PM~5976128
> *damn foo, that sucks!! you should have reported his bitch ass to ups...get the fucker fired!!!
> *


fuck the homeboy he was shitting his little brown pants


----------



## SAUL

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Bondyz

ay saul que onda wit the 45 RPM?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Aug 15 2006, 09:32 PM~5976858
> *fuck the homeboy he was shitting his little brown pants
> *


fuckit, thats even better!!!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 15 2006, 06:20 PM~5975923
> *that sounds good, ill pick up a can of black before then...as for you trying it, go for it!!  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: thanks man is it hard  well what ever ive always wanted to try it and now i can :cheesy:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 16 2006, 06:46 PM~5982717
> *:biggrin: thanks man is it hard   well what ever ive always wanted to try it and now i can  :cheesy:
> *


nah, i isnt too hard, just takes alot of patience... and a steady hand.


----------



## *SEEZER*

que onda familia? right here at the mall again..lol ay eric im outa skool now so ill hit you up later...and tomorrow bring my frame and chainguard..i wanna check it out.


peace!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Aug 16 2006, 06:51 PM~5982747
> *que onda familia? right here at the mall again..lol ay eric im outa skool now so ill hit you up later...and tomorrow bring my frame and chainguard..i wanna check it out.
> peace!
> *


aight dawg, ill bring them by...


----------



## chamuco61

hey guys, i ordered the trophies for the show today!!!! they will be ready on the 6th of september, just in time for the show!!!!


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 16 2006, 05:58 PM~5982758
> *hey guys, i ordered the trophies for the show today!!!! they will be ready on the 6th of september, just in time for the show!!!!
> *


dam all of the trophies


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 16 2006, 06:58 PM~5982758
> *hey guys, i ordered the trophies for the show today!!!! they will be ready on the 6th of september, just in time for the show!!!!
> *


my bad i was sighned in like bondyz


----------



## chamuco61

yup! they are all ordered!!! they gonna look nice too!


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 16 2006, 08:18 PM~5983321
> *yup! they are all ordered!!! they gonna look nice too!
> *


is not gona be a mona on a stick??? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Aug 16 2006, 08:20 PM~5983344
> *is not gona be a mona on a stick??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


nah, foo, thats the top secret bratz trophy...the others look like real trophies!!! you wanna donate one of your bratz dollys to us for the trophy ismael???


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 16 2006, 08:21 PM~5983354
> *nah, foo, thats the top secret bratz trophy...the others look like real trophies!!! you wanna donate one of your bratz dollys to us for the trophy ismael???
> *


im down let me go buy 1 haha


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 16 2006, 07:21 PM~5983354
> *nah, foo, thats the top secret bratz trophy...the others look like real trophies!!! you wanna donate one of your bratz dollys to us for the trophy ismael???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

LOL WHO WILL TAKE THE CUSTOM BRATZ TROPHY


----------



## 1SMAEL

we can tell juans little brother


----------



## 1SMAEL

ay bondyz they didnt call


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 16 2006, 08:23 PM~5983369
> *LOL WHO WILL TAKE THE CUSTOM BRATZ TROPHY
> *


we'll just have to see what bratz bikes come out...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Aug 16 2006, 08:22 PM~5983357
> *im down let me go buy 1 haha
> *


i meant from the ones that you play with on a daily basis...you know you got some bratz dolls..... :biggrin:


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 16 2006, 09:06 PM~5984042
> *i meant from the ones that you play with on a daily basis...you know you got some bratz dolls..... :biggrin:
> *


hahahahaha


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 16 2006, 10:06 PM~5984042
> *i meant from the ones that you play with on a daily basis...you know you got some bratz dolls..... :biggrin:
> *


noooo my mom makes me haha


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Aug 17 2006, 03:24 PM~5988726
> *noooo my mom makes me haha
> *


 :uh: what the fuck???? did he just cop to playin with dolls??


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 17 2006, 04:23 PM~5989618
> *:uh: what the fuck???? did he just cop to playin with dolls??
> *



hahaha


----------



## bad news

hey eric what you think of this pic ?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 17 2006, 11:54 PM~5992029
> *hey eric what you think of this pic ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like that pic!! nothin like a cool lookin sled and some pale chicken legs in heels!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 17 2006, 10:54 PM~5992029
> *hey eric what you think of this pic ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


naw ! but i knew you were going to say something freakin greasers :0 i better watch out :biggrin: but i way talking about the art work in the trunk :cheesy:


----------



## chamuco61

oh okay, by the way, this pic is makin me crave a bucket of drumsticks from kfc!!! i think i have a pic of that car in a magazine that shows a more detailed shot of the trunk art..it looks a hell of alot like the "fuckinitupagain" mural on jesse jame's 54...but both are badass rides!!


----------



## bad news

it does but this one has devil girls i think i dont know for sure ?  ya kfc sounds good with wedges humm


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 18 2006, 01:04 PM~5995263
> * it does but this one has devil girls i think i dont know for sure ?   ya kfc sounds good with wedges humm
> *


fucken potatoe wedges are the shit!!! im gonna look for the mag with this sled in it when i get home, and ill try and get a chance to scan it and post up a more detailed pic of the trunk for ya!!


----------



## bad news

sweet that things is looking bad ass i think ill get one of those on my tank :cheesy:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 18 2006, 01:09 PM~5995318
> *sweet that things is looking bad ass i think ill get one of those on my tank  :cheesy:
> *


cool! you gonna suede it or kandy it????


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 18 2006, 12:14 PM~5995361
> *cool! you gonna suede it or kandy it????
> *


the lettering candy because the frames going to be flat so it looks good :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 18 2006, 01:15 PM~5995368
> *the lettering candy because the frames going to be flat so it looks good  :biggrin:
> *


you should have the lettering done in white-gold leaf with a kandy top-coat!! now that would look sick over suede black...then add some matching lines and scrolls around it...badass!!!


----------



## bad news

i finally got a pic of the frame that i got for 50 bucks mynew bitch i soon as i get my parts from dlk i can this whore :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

lucky ass lol thank for doing that for me to help DLK grow bigger and bigger let me know if any has one


----------



## Bondyz

ay eric i put together the mountain bike lowrider its called "more bounce to the ounce"


----------



## Bondyz

you can hop sick on that puto


----------



## bad news

:scrutinize: you fucken did it bondyz first dude to ever make a lowrider out of one of those mountain bikes :tongue: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 19 2006, 08:48 PM~6003020
> *:scrutinize: you fucken did it bondyz first dude to ever make a lowrider out of one of those mountain bikes  :tongue:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hahaha yea it looks sick!!!


----------



## *SEEZER*

wutup ppl? im in texas now..damn dude that trip sucked! like 15 hours just sittin on a bus....ok i didn't get no sleep so im tired like hell but hey im goin to go eat menudo now..peace!



oh and bondyz that mountain bike looks pretty damn crazy..now i just gotta do my bmx..next meeting i should have it ready..lol


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Aug 20 2006, 08:30 AM~6004590
> *wutup ppl? im in texas now..damn dude that trip sucked! like 15 hours just sittin on a bus....ok i didn't get no sleep so im tired like hell but hey im goin to go eat menudo now..peace!
> oh and bondyz that mountain bike looks pretty damn crazy..now i just gotta do my bmx..next meeting i should have it ready..lol
> *


haha thanks it hops sick ill try to take it to the next meeting i jus need to find a two piece crank for it ay ismaels gonna get butt hurt cuz hes doing a BMX hahahaha


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Aug 19 2006, 09:46 PM~6003010
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can hop sick on that puto
> *


damn fucker, that shit is sick!!! im impressed! :biggrin:


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 20 2006, 09:22 AM~6004806
> *damn fucker, that shit is sick!!! im impressed! :biggrin:
> *


told you it would come out nice hahaha ismaels on my ass he wants to buy it


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Aug 20 2006, 10:24 AM~6004817
> *told you it would come out nice hahaha ismaels on my ass he wants to buy it
> *


tell him to build his own!!!


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 20 2006, 09:27 AM~6004826
> *tell him to build his own!!!
> *


hahaha


----------



## chamuco61

oh wait, he dont got skills like that...........


----------



## Bondyz

he dont got the skills to make the bike thrills when we go to the shows thas why no girls are around him not even the hoes


----------



## chamuco61

hahaha!!!


----------



## chamuco61

what?? no one is here???


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 20 2006, 09:11 PM~6007977
> *what?? no one is here???
> *


iam here bro :biggrin: ive been waiting for everyone :cheesy:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 20 2006, 10:21 PM~6008037
> *iam here bro  :biggrin: ive been waiting for everyone  :cheesy:
> *


'sup brotha ken!!!


----------



## bad news

just chillin see what new around here trying keep the whoring down  but iam all good :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

cool cool, just checkin in myself and seeing whats goin down... still lookin through my rod mags for that sled you posted... i think its called "hellbent" but im not sure..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 20 2006, 11:29 PM~6008095
> *just chillin see what new around here trying keep the whoring down    but iam all good  :biggrin:
> *


yo homie did you talk to them to see if they had a cam or not to do that i would love to get LA


----------



## chamuco61

the show is gettin closer....


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 21 2006, 07:08 PM~6013787
> * the show is gettin closer....
> *


yup... are the trophies gona be done by the next meeting


----------



## Bondyz

ay eric how much would you do the striping on the bouncer for


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Aug 22 2006, 04:01 PM~6019527
> *yup... are the trophies gona be done by the next meeting
> *


no, but we are going to have an emergency meeting the following week, which is the friday before the show, and they will be ready for that one.


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 22 2006, 06:26 PM~6021084
> *no, but we are going to have an emergency meeting the following week, which is the friday before the show, and they will be ready for that one.
> *


olah pendeko!!! hahahahahahaha cheech and chong (when they're on the lawn wit da truck)


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Aug 22 2006, 07:33 PM~6021127
> *olah pendeko!!! hahahahahahaha cheech and chong (when they're on the lawn wit da truck)
> *


stupid chong!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bondyz

HAHAHA


----------



## Bondyz

haha this is funny


----------



## bad news

i cant see it bondyz it needs youre password


----------



## chamuco61

cant see....need password.....


----------



## bad news

fuck this video i hate you bondyz you got my hope high


----------



## chamuco61

now now kenny, dont cry, it will be okay.. :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 22 2006, 09:12 PM~6022230
> *now now kenny, dont cry, it will be okay.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## bad news




----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Aug 22 2006, 09:46 PM~6022023
> *
> 
> haha this is funny
> *


It would be coo to see what happned :biggrin:


----------



## Bondyz

http://s17.photobucket.com/albums/b98/Bond...nt=MOV00657.flv


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Aug 23 2006, 03:26 PM~6027029
> *http://s17.photobucket.com/albums/b98/Bond...nt=MOV00657.flv
> *


i tried to sound like some foo thats fuckn annoying


----------



## 1SMAEL

WHERES EVERY ONE AT????


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Aug 23 2006, 03:26 PM~6027029
> *http://s17.photobucket.com/albums/b98/Bond...nt=MOV00657.flv
> *


nice dog!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Aug 23 2006, 07:27 PM~6028794
> *WHERES EVERY ONE AT????
> *


'sup hoe-bag!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 23 2006, 06:35 PM~6028856
> *nice dog!!!
> *


haha thanks u like my crank and sprocket customization hahaha


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 23 2006, 07:36 PM~6028869
> *'sup hoe-bag!!! :biggrin:
> *


its scum bag


----------



## bad news

fuck bondyz youre ghetto :biggrin: you cant even ride it and damn greaser !!!


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 24 2006, 01:45 PM~6034815
> *fuck bondyz youre ghetto  :biggrin: you cant even ride it and damn greaser !!!
> *


hahaha :biggrin: once i get that crank ill be bounce up an down the streets


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Aug 24 2006, 02:41 PM~6034788
> *its scum bag
> *


all right then cum-bag!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 24 2006, 02:45 PM~6034815
> *fuck bondyz youre ghetto  :biggrin: you cant even ride it and damn greaser !!!
> *


 :0 hey, no name calling!!! :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 24 2006, 04:14 PM~6035966
> *:0  hey, no name calling!!! :biggrin:
> *


i got an andy mila crackhead for ya....i thought of it while workin on a car and scratchin my balls..."I GOT GREASE ON MY BALLS BUT DONT CALL ME A GREASE BALL"... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: jk..i wasn't scratchin..but still made it up while workin on a car over here in texas...lol


----------



## *SEEZER*

no shotcallers online right now?


----------



## *SEEZER*

aahhh fork it! im goin to sleep now..its 11:28 over here in texas!


----------



## bad news

thanks gosh i thought you were never going to leave hahaha j/p hey wheres these hookers at and iam sorry i forget 










lol j/p


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 24 2006, 09:39 PM~6038547
> *thanks gosh i thought you were never going to leave hahaha j/p
> *


 :angry: :twak: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

WUZ UP GUYS JUST DROPPING IN TO SHOW LOVE FROM DLK


----------



## Bondyz

i got a pot on my head but dont call me a pot head

http://s17.photobucket.com/albums/b98/Bond...rent=potMPG.flv


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

when is the show


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Aug 27 2006, 06:25 PM~6055126
> *when is the show
> *


the 10th of next month !!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 27 2006, 08:00 PM~6055479
> *the 10th of next month !!!!
> *


hey kenny, whats up with any raffle items????? you get your grimey mitts on anything?? :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

'sup bondyz!!


----------



## *SEEZER*

wutup my snatches? lol hey eric i decided to dip my straight green forks cuz i cant find any 26" forks...and plus october is comin fast so..yeah..but thats just for now!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 27 2006, 08:31 PM~6056320
> *hey kenny, whats up with any raffle items????? you get your grimey mitts on anything?? :biggrin:
> *


well i should be getting those grips form DLK (THANKS AGAIN DARIN ) but ive been real busy with some stuff sorry but ill try .........................

hey seezer hook me up with those bullet things on the sissy bar ??? :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER*

hahahahahahahahaha i forgot to mention that they fell off while riding my bike


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Aug 27 2006, 10:56 PM~6057062
> *hahahahahahahahaha i forgot to mention that they fell off while riding my bike
> *


  damn it i wanted last time i saw them !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *SEEZER*

actually i think i still got one..you want one? oh and hey people..im brining back some fence spears i got for free to use as custom parts..well of course after we fix them up..


----------



## bad news

thanks homie thats awesome i could use one :cheesy: what type of spears take a picture of them ?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 27 2006, 11:59 PM~6057074
> * damn it i wanted last time i saw them !!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


you could get those at the swapmeet. they are your average acorn nuts that are used for liscence plates...


----------



## Bondyz

ay i told one of my homeboy from SUAVECITOS B.C bout our show he said hes down to come


----------



## SAUL

whats up seezer and all you shot callers


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 28 2006, 08:11 PM~6062915
> *whats up seezer and all you shot callers
> *


wassup? nuthin much here..ay saul buy my trike piece and box....give me 170...lorenzo didn't want it after all....let me know by this friday cuz im tryin to get some cash for my new project to get it done by october...


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 28 2006, 08:11 PM~6062915
> *whats up seezer and all you shot callers
> *


nuttin much jus kickin it waiting for eric to pick up my mountain bike


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Aug 28 2006, 08:20 PM~6062994
> *wassup? nuthin much here..ay saul buy my trike piece and box....give me 170...lorenzo didn't want it after all....let me know by this friday cuz im tryin to get some cash for my new project to get it done by october...
> *


ay cesar tell juan if saul wont buy he wants it too


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 28 2006, 06:06 PM~6062092
> *you could get those at the swapmeet. they are your average acorn nuts that are used for liscence plates...
> *


i want them because there were youres :cheesy:


----------



## *SEEZER*

bondyz tell juan for me if you can tomorrow...it would be great if he could come up wit the cash by this friday....well we'll see wut saul says....and ken...you wouldn't have wanted those..you would of had to rechrome them because i decided to go dragin..lol hahahaha sure ill give you the one for a penny..lol jk


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Aug 28 2006, 08:27 PM~6063034
> *bondyz tell juan for me if you can tomorrow...it would be great if he could come up wit the cash by this friday....well we'll see wut saul says....and ken...you wouldn't have wanted those..you would of had to rechrome them because i decided to go dragin..lol hahahaha sure ill give you the one for a penny..lol jk
> *


allright thas cool


----------



## SAUL

listen guys im giving away some lowrider bike parts i have a 20 inch swapmeet frame a set of 72 spoke daytons withe tires a small 10 inch radio flyer bike complete is the one that looks like a mini stingray and some original 20 inch schwinn rims and tires that say schwinn on them with some schwinn forks also some schwinn lil tiger forks and some other little things i have to look all this has to go or its going to the trash so club members let me know you guys get first picks


----------



## bad news

if there 20" schwinn forks ill take them and the schwinn rims if there 20" and if no body takes the rest of the stuff ill take it for sure ???


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 28 2006, 08:36 PM~6063071
> *listen guys im giving away some lowrider bike parts i have a 20 inch swapmeet frame a set of 72 spoke daytons withe tires a small 10 inch radio flyer bike complete is the one that looks like a mini stingray and some original 20 inch schwinn rims and tires that say schwinn on them with some schwinn forks also some schwinn lil tiger forks and some other little things i have to look all this has to go or its going to the trash so club members let me know you guys get first picks
> *


i want the frame, 72 spoke rims, 20" schwinn rims wit tires, and if you have a 26" schwinn fork..ill take it :biggrin: ken can have the 10" radio flyer, and the lil tiger forks :biggrin: ...lol if alot of people ask for the stuff i want, you should draw names out of a hat


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 28 2006, 09:05 PM~6063214
> *if there 20" schwinn forks ill take them and the schwinn rims if there 20" and if no body takes the rest of the stuff ill take it for sure ???
> *


ya just draw names for what ever we want if theres more than one ... but i really want these so draw some names


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 28 2006, 09:19 PM~6063300
> *ya just draw names for what ever we want if theres more than one ... but i really want these so draw some names
> *


how about we have a war? :biggrin: 


:machinegun:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Aug 28 2006, 10:04 PM~6063608
> *how about we have a war? :biggrin:
> :machinegun:
> *


how about NO !!! :angry:


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 28 2006, 10:05 PM~6063614
> *how about NO !!!  :angry:
> *


you chicken? :0


----------



## bad news

now seezer ! you dont want to get internet G on you ?? over some junk ? now do you remember iam a BIG boy !!!


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 28 2006, 10:13 PM~6063660
> *now seezer ! you dont want to get internet G on you ?? over some junk ? now do you remember iam a BIG  boy !!!
> *


hahahaha i was just messin! god some people dont have a sence of humor!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Aug 28 2006, 10:16 PM~6063672
> *hahahaha i was just messin! god some people dont have a sence of humor!
> *


 :angry: thats very funny thats it youre dead !!!!!!!!! @ the show when i see you !!!!!!!! 





























j/p hahahahaha lol


----------



## sic713

whats up shot callers..


----------



## bad news




----------



## sic713

^^ 
dat was my 1st post ever in you guys topic.. 
i think


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2006, 10:24 PM~6063716
> *^^
> dat was my 1st post ever in you guys topic..
> i think
> *



:biggrin: ya it is ! almost done with that hopper of youres ?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 28 2006, 11:33 PM~6063760
> *:biggrin:  ya it is ! almost done with that hopper of youres ?
> *


hell no.. its sitting up rusting away.. lol..i need to bring it to the house so i can work on it..
right now its at the clubs shop hanging on the wall..

i havent had the xtra money to invest in it..main thing i need are my 8 inch cylinders and the prohopper ones for the front..

we got enuff parts laying around at the shop for me to build a pump


----------



## bad news

lol that sucks !! well hopefully you can get it up and running some day i want to see it hitting fenders :0


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 28 2006, 11:55 PM~6063907
> *lol that sucks !! well hopefully you can get it up and running some day i want to see it hitting fenders  :0
> *


lol me too.. man your motivating me.. im a go get it tommorow...so i can work on it at home..


----------



## bad news

you should paint like a graffiti wall ?!!!


----------



## bad news

hey saul yo said you can get shit sand blasted ?? if so how much ?? i got couple of things i need sand blasted please ??!!!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2006, 11:56 PM~6063914
> *lol me too.. man your motivating me.. im a go get it tommorow...so i can work on it at home..
> *


shits its going flat black.. white bright red rims.. white walls with striping..all i gunna do is flip it over and fuck it up.. no candy on this one


----------



## Bondyz

ay saul wut u got left cuz i call dibs on it


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 29 2006, 11:51 AM~6066931
> *shits its going flat black.. white bright red rims.. white walls with striping..all i gunna do is flip it over and fuck it up.. no candy on this one
> *



ya thats true cant wait for you to actually do the first hop on it !!!?


----------



## chamuco61

yo kenny!! my mailbox is still empty....  




no worries though, but for reals, did you send it out yet, cuz the mail delivery sucks donkey balls over here, and i dont want for it to end up at the wrong house...


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 29 2006, 10:05 PM~6070595
> *yo kenny!! my mailbox is still empty....
> no worries though, but for reals, did you send it out yet, cuz the mail delivery sucks donkey balls over here, and i dont want for it to end up at the wrong house...
> *


no sorry bro ill send it out today but as a check if thats cool with you hoefully but ill send it you tomorrow i havent got a stamp yet ... and you should beat up the mail man wait no dont beat up mike thats to mean you guys are brothers just get a dog to chase his ass so he goes faster lol j/p


----------



## chamuco61

the mailman in my hood sucks!!!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 29 2006, 10:19 PM~6070307
> *ya thats true cant wait for you to actually do the first hop on it !!!?
> *


mee too.. im a try to hop and ride at the same time


----------



## SAUL

COME GET THE PARTS CAUSE THERE GOING IN THE TRASH


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 30 2006, 06:20 PM~6076119
> *COME GET THE PARTS CAUSE THERE GOING IN THE TRASH
> *


wut do u have left?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 30 2006, 06:20 PM~6076119
> *COME GET THE PARTS CAUSE THERE GOING IN THE TRASH
> *


WHAT THE FUCK SAUL I DONT LIVE NEAR !!!!!! damn it i wanted the schwinn shit save it for me please ?????????


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 30 2006, 09:11 PM~6077072
> *WHAT THE FUCK SAUL I DONT LIVE NEAR !!!!!! damn it i wanted the schwinn shit save it for me please ?????????
> *


ay ken don trip ill pick it up an save it for you


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Aug 30 2006, 09:25 PM~6077130
> *ay ken don trip ill pick it up an save it for you
> *


sweet homie good looking out for me iam not tripping ?!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## bad news

where the hoochies at iam here ???


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 30 2006, 09:27 PM~6077137
> *sweet homie good looking out for me iam not tripping ?!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


hahaha no problem jus making sure you have ur zapas all laced up so u wouldnt trip


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Aug 30 2006, 09:29 PM~6077147
> *hahaha no problem jus making sure you have ur zapas all laced up so u wouldnt trip
> *


lol you crack me up man when you type that shit is cool you got to teach how to talk like that ? naw iam not coll enough


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 30 2006, 09:30 PM~6077153
> *lol you crack me up man when you type that shit is cool you got to teach how to talk like that ?  naw iam not coll enough
> *


gotta have that old skool taste you kno? those are pachuco words


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Aug 30 2006, 09:33 PM~6077167
> *gotta have that old skool taste you kno? those are pachuco words
> *


ya ? iam not a pachuco ? but i know a lil bit of that ol skool !!!


----------



## bad news

is the shot callers going to the garvansa show in la on oct. if so lets ill be there  so that way we can go to a show together ? :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

ILL TAKE THE PARTS TO THE MEETING IF THERES ONE TOMORROW YEAH KENNY YOU CAN KEEP THE RIMS


----------



## Gloss Hogg

hey SAUL any word on those rims homeboy??? said ship monday today is friday??? lmk whats up???


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 30 2006, 11:30 PM~6077394
> *is the shot callers going to the garvansa show in la on oct. if so lets ill be there   so that way we can go to a show together ?  :cheesy:
> *


why not??? we went last year, and it was cool as fuck! even saw some live action!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 1 2006, 05:26 PM~6088799
> *why not??? we went last year, and it was cool as fuck! even saw some live action!!! :biggrin:
> *


cool so its set so that way i can ask for the day off so we can go kick it !!!!


----------



## eric ramos

:wave: Sup Shot Callers :wave:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 1 2006, 09:57 PM~6090023
> *:wave: Sup Shot Callers :wave:
> *


YO !!! whats up hoochie !!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

'sup everyone!! damn, the show is only a week away.......


----------



## bad news

whats up yall ??


----------



## Gloss Hogg

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Sep 1 2006, 04:58 PM~6088396
> *hey SAUL any word on those rims homeboy???  said ship monday today is friday???  lmk whats up???
> *



???????


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 3 2006, 10:19 AM~6096007
> *'sup everyone!! damn, the show is only a week away.......
> *



WHAET AM I GONA DO IN IT BE THE LEMONADE BOY RIDING THAT ***** ASS TRIKE


----------



## Bondyz

hahaha we were hopping my bouncer today and the gooseneck gave in an i almost ate shit!! hahaha


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Sep 3 2006, 10:05 PM~6098760
> *WHAET AM I GONA DO IN IT BE THE LEMONADE BOY RIDING THAT ***** ASS TRIKE
> *


hey, the lemonade guy said you could ride on his lap....hahahaha....


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Sep 3 2006, 11:07 PM~6099129
> *hahaha we were hopping my bouncer today and the gooseneck gave in an i almost ate shit!! hahaha
> *


damn made in taiwan parts.... :biggrin:


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 4 2006, 10:46 AM~6101274
> *damn made in taiwan parts.... :biggrin:
> *


haha i took the sprocket off of an old schwinn racing bike i had an it hops sick but it scrapes too much when u ride it ill post up some pics later


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Sep 4 2006, 04:19 PM~6102711
> *haha i took the sprocket off of an old schwinn racing bike i had an it hops sick but it scrapes too much when u ride it ill post up some pics later
> *



cool!!!


----------



## *SEEZER*

HERES WUT I FOUND DURING MY TEXAS TRIP...

THIS ONES FOR ERIC AKA CHAMUCO....


----------



## Bondyz




----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 4 2006, 11:45 AM~6101269
> *hey, the lemonade guy said you could ride on his lap....hahahaha....
> *


na its cool ill do something else


----------



## 1SMAEL

dam cant wait 4 the show


----------



## SAUL

LOOK AT BONDYS ALL GANGSTERED OUT :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

where's everyone at??? :angry:


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 6 2006, 06:03 PM~6118833
> *where's everyone at??? :angry:
> *


where are you when we are on??


----------



## 1SMAEL

will the frame look better with the seat post in the middle or with out it??


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Sep 6 2006, 07:02 PM~6119243
> *will the frame look better  with the seat post in the middle or with out it??
> *


what frame, the one you got from saul???


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 6 2006, 07:12 PM~6119322
> *what frame, the one you got from saul???
> *


yup


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Sep 6 2006, 09:03 PM~6120195
> *yup
> *


isnt the seat post already cut off of it??


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 6 2006, 11:04 PM~6121067
> *isnt the seat post already cut off of it??
> *


ya but i want it in all the way to the bottom


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Sep 7 2006, 11:14 AM~6123671
> *ya but i want it in all the way to the bottom
> *


so, you want to put the seat post back????


----------



## gizmo1

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Sep 4 2006, 09:29 PM~6104610
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GANGSTER


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 7 2006, 03:48 PM~6125713
> *so, you want to put the seat post back????
> *


yup what do u think but we decided to do it half way


----------



## gizmo1

???


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Sep 7 2006, 04:22 PM~6125979
> *???
> *


what


----------



## gizmo1

IS THE BLACK BIKE YOURS OR WHAT???


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Sep 7 2006, 04:37 PM~6126071
> *IS THE BLACK BIKE YOURS OR WHAT???
> *


no thats the homies im bondoing my bike right know


----------



## gizmo1

OH COOL...


----------



## Bondyz

my damn bouncer is too low to ride hahaha


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Sep 7 2006, 05:06 PM~6126244
> *my damn bouncer is too low to ride hahaha
> *


CAUSE OF WHAT I DID :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Sep 7 2006, 06:15 PM~6127062
> *CAUSE OF WHAT I DID :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


naw i fixed that shit already but its too low


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Sep 7 2006, 07:34 PM~6127225
> *naw i fixed that shit already but its too low
> *


2 LOW LOWER THAN IT WAS??


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Sep 7 2006, 07:03 PM~6127364
> *2 LOW LOWER THAN IT WAS??
> *


YEA


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Sep 7 2006, 08:23 PM~6127515
> *YEA
> *


WHY


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Sep 7 2006, 04:21 PM~6125969
> *yup what do u think but we decided to do it half way
> *


fuckit its your bike...im sure it will come out good either way...


----------



## gizmo1

KOOO


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 8 2006, 06:33 PM~6133890
> *fuckit its your bike...im sure it will come out good either way...
> *


THANX AY THE CANDY CANE CAME OUT SICK


----------



## Bondyz

ay eric so u want me to spit tomorrow hahaha i can do the song


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Sep 9 2006, 04:55 PM~6138614
> *ay eric so u want me to spit tomorrow hahaha i can do the song
> *


yeah foo, bring your beats and talk to mikey and robert in the morning.


----------



## gizmo1

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 9 2006, 06:30 PM~6138827
> *yeah foo, bring your beats and talk to mikey and robert in the morning.
> *


 :0


----------



## bad news

yo ... well i havent been on here for a while because my computer got ruined by the storm over here so i have too wait until i buy a new one :angry: so ill see you guys tomorrow and ill be back on here in a few months  so no lay it low for me now its pure family time for me ( im fucked ) i probably will kill myself by then with out layitlow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so later guys ?


----------



## chamuco61

'sup family!! thanks to all of you, our show was a huge success, we packed the place and no one took home the pacifier for bitchin about their placing!!! :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 10 2006, 07:20 PM~6145258
> *'sup family!! thanks to all of you, our show was a huge success, we packed the place and no one took home the pacifier for bitchin about their placing!!!  :biggrin:
> *


i wanted a trophy :angry: :biggrin: jp


----------



## *SEEZER*

for the family! WE BE SHOTCALLIN, BIG BALLIN!!!


















where has everyone been? im on everyday now!!! wtf!


----------



## bad news

just got my computer today i bro hooked me up yesterday !!! so iam a lil happy


----------



## *SEEZER*

hehehe my new daily...lol i broke the rules!!! its chrome and a bmx..hahahahahaha


----------



## bad news

here ya go saul !!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

alright guys its official guys freaky behavior has been passed down !! to saul thanks saul take care of her and cant wait to see what you do to her ? and good luck to you at the show this weekend :biggrin: and eric tell me when you want me to go out there maybe a meeting and we can talk about this toy drive ??? :cheesy:


----------



## 1SMAEL

ay erick we have a show this week dont we??


----------



## 1SMAEL

i think its the majestics??


----------



## bad news

hey eric i sent you a pm ?


----------



## *SEEZER*

how does this topic get to the second page??? uuuurrrrrrgggghhhh..wutup foolios!


----------



## Bondyz

nuttin much ay im not gonna be able to cruise in tomorrow my bouncers too low haha it scrapes ill be at the station at 7 30


----------



## 1SMAEL

i cant go cruise over there cause i only have the frame hahaha


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Sep 14 2006, 07:04 PM~6176019
> *how does this topic get to the second page??? uuuurrrrrrgggghhhh..wutup foolios!
> *


when we dont post up :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

whats up shot callers weres everybody at


----------



## Bondyz

damn saul sneaked up on us yesterday hahaha


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Sep 13 2006, 07:09 PM~6167075
> *alright guys its official guys freaky behavior has been passed down !! to saul thanks saul take care of her and cant wait to see what you do to her ? and good luck to you at the show this weekend  :biggrin: and eric tell me when you want me to go out there maybe a meeting and we can talk about this toy drive ???  :cheesy:
> *


damn i wanted to buy it to well hope he builds a bad ass bike with it


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Sep 13 2006, 06:09 PM~6167075
> *alright guys its official guys freaky behavior has been passed down !! to saul thanks saul take care of her and cant wait to see what you do to her ? and good luck to you at the show this weekend  :biggrin: and eric tell me when you want me to go out there maybe a meeting and we can talk about this toy drive ???  :cheesy:
> *


how much u sell it for


----------



## chamuco61

'sup family! sorry i havent been postin much lately, but have been real busy with work and school and shit like that. but quick update on the happenings of the weekend.... friday, the cruise was okay...except that me, seezer and juan were the only bikes in it, so we ended up making out own path to the spot...everyone else knows the rest from there.... today, we hit the victory outreach car show in arleta HARD!!! we brought home best club participation for bike club!!! :thumbsup: as well as a nice second place finish for seezer with his nephews bike in the original catagory...still tryin to figure that shit out, third place mild for my bike 'carnEvil of lost souls'. second place mild for saul's 'freaky behavior', third place trike full for mikes '$upah Freak!' and not to mention mikes bug also got second place euro street custom... we gained some new recruits...

















as well as the welcoming of a new chapter to our family, the orange county chapter..


----------



## chamuco61

a buncha fucken hooligans..... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

a few pics from today...from the lense of mr. seezer...our offical photographer...


----------



## bad news

any of the club bikes ? :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Sep 17 2006, 11:05 PM~6194647
> *any of the club bikes ?  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: they all are!!!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 17 2006, 10:11 PM~6194671
> *:uh: they all are!!!
> *


 :angry: i posted that while you were posting them !! :biggrin:  hey that girl bike looks good :cheesy:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Sep 17 2006, 11:14 PM~6194679
> *:angry:  i posted that while you were posting them !!  :biggrin:   hey that girl bike looks good  :cheesy:
> *


it sure does, dont it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

YEAH IT DOES :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

whats up guys


----------



## 1SMAEL

was up
ay we got recruts?


----------



## Guest

LOOKING GOOD SHOT CALLERS


----------



## bad news

whats up brothers and saul damn that freaky behavior is looking good but i put that hundred bucks to good use  and hope fully my new project will be finished in a few months ? but iam off to a good start right now with some parts and as soon as i get some metal put on the frame ill be able to really get started :biggrin: but lets hope my new project comes out good :cheesy: but iam getting my streched frame hooked up so i can show that at shows ! and my girls bike will done also so hopefully we have a great start on next year :biggrin: but eric hit me up with a date asap so i can go out there and see whats up with this toy drive and maybe you can get a hold of the oc members and they can roll down there and we can make this a big mutha fucken SHOT CALLER !!! effort and get these kids some toys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! for x-mas :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER*

hola amigos..... :wave:


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Sep 19 2006, 11:03 AM~6203872
> *hola amigos..... :wave:
> *


ay was up u didnt go to school


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Sep 19 2006, 10:04 AM~6203880
> *ay was up u didnt go to school
> *


yeah im in my computer class right now


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Sep 19 2006, 11:06 AM~6203896
> *yeah im in my computer class right now
> *


oo :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

hey seezer send me thoes pictures from the show


----------



## *SEEZER*

go to photobucket.com and in the search area type


shotcallers_bike_club



then click on the link that says 6th annual victory outreach show....i just posted the ones of our club....not of the other bikes at the show


----------



## *SEEZER*

ay this friday im gonna give you all the parts i need to get sandblasted..if eric ever brings them to me!!!


----------



## SAUL

sounds good


----------



## 1SMAEL

where everybody at


----------



## *SEEZER*

:wave:


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Sep 20 2006, 11:59 AM~6211545
> *where everybody at
> *


IN YO METHAFUCKEN BIZNATCH!!!!


----------



## Bondyz

YO ICE WHEN WE GONNA BUST THEM HOS


----------



## bad news

yo


----------



## *SEEZER*

the peeps


----------



## *SEEZER*

wut i call loyalty!










p.s. thats my head


----------



## SAUL

WHAT THE FUCK WHO IS THAT LOL


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 21 2006, 07:52 PM~6221035
> *WHAT THE FUCK WHO IS THAT LOL
> *


 :uh: read up


----------



## SAUL

JUST MESSING WITH YOU SEEZER IT LOOKS TIGHT ARE YOU GOING TO LEAVE IT LIKE THAT


----------



## *SEEZER*

i dont have it any more..i did that like a month ago..lol


heres an og pic from when none of us existed...now all these guys are gone except for cachito..the guy with the white tee and black shotcallers shirt standin..


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Sep 21 2006, 07:51 PM~6221029
> *wut i call loyalty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. thats my head
> *


you should go to shows like that man !!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Sep 21 2006, 09:07 PM~6221191
> *i dont have it any more..i did that like a month ago..lol
> heres an og pic from when none of us existed...now all these guys are gone except for cachito..the guy with the white tee and black shotcallers shirt standin..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats our "car club" lol.... me and mike were in the club then also, but at that show, we were set up a way from them.. a pic of them and a pic of us came out in lowrider in the footage from highland park, where that pic was taken.


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Sep 21 2006, 08:50 PM~6221021
> *the peeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey seezer, we need to take some more pics of the members...


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 21 2006, 10:36 PM~6222038
> *hey seezer, we need to take some more pics of the members...
> *


yup...


----------



## *SEEZER*

this sunday at elysian park


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Sep 21 2006, 07:51 PM~6221029
> *wut i call loyalty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. thats my head
> *


South Central LA :dunno:  



























J/P


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Sep 22 2006, 09:37 AM~6224219
> *South Central LA  :dunno:
> J/P
> *


 :uh: *S*hot *C*allers


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r+Sep 22 2006, 09:37 AM~6224219-->
> 
> 
> 
> South Central LA  :dunno:
> J/P
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-*SEEZER*_@Sep 22 2006, 10:46 AM~6224726
> *:uh: Shot Callers
> *


 :uh:


----------



## *SEEZER*

:biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER*

:biggrin: :0


----------



## *SEEZER*

see you lameos later!!!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Sep 22 2006, 06:51 AM~6221029
> *wut i call loyalty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. thats my head
> *




Damn that's crazy :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Sep 22 2006, 10:30 AM~6224187
> *this sunday at elysian park
> *


sounds good! im gonna make some room on one of my sd cards so that i can snap some too.


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 22 2006, 12:44 PM~6225493
> *Damn that's crazy :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: you want one tonyo???  we can hook you up with a doo like that!


































lol just messin man


----------



## *SEEZER*

good afternoon homies!


----------



## Bondyz

shit guys im so fucked


----------



## SAUL

WHY BONDYZ WHATS GOING ON


----------



## 1SMAEL

AY R WE GONA HAVE MEETINGS EVERY WEEK CAUSE I HEARD THERE WAS 1 ON FRIDAY AND IT WAS ONLY A WEEK THAT WE HAD A MEETING


----------



## *SEEZER*

for the very few pix we took today check out the shotcallers photobucket...

http://s105.photobucket.com/albums/m228/Sh...1&addtype=local


----------



## chamuco61

aye seezer, you need to clean that camera lense...otherwise, the pics came out pretty good!!


----------



## *SEEZER*

i know! just the two of the group came out like shit..someone touched it cuz my nephew was takin pix all day and they all came out fine


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Sep 24 2006, 07:31 PM~6236891
> *i know! just the two of the group came out like shit..someone touched it cuz my nephew was takin pix all day and they all came out fine
> *


even the pics from victory outreach came out like that after a while...oh well...


----------



## *SEEZER*

i dunno my cams tripin....ill check it out


----------



## SAUL

man i missed all the action today any ways happy b-day mike how old are u know 21


----------



## Bondyz

naw the cops rolled up on me an two of my homegirls sparkin it up around my school they arrested us an i got court next month, im fucked big time i donno if i can make it to the meetings an shows for a while, ay why din u guys tell me or ismael bout the meeting on friday an the show on saturday?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Sep 25 2006, 07:08 PM~6243385
> *naw the cops rolled up on me an two of my homegirls sparkin it up around my school they arrested us an i got court next month, im fucked big time i donno if i can make it to the meetings an shows for a while, ay why din u guys tell me or ismael bout the meeting on friday an the show on saturday?
> *


damn foo, that sucks!! good luck at court.. as for the meeting, it was mentioned at the meeting the friday before the show you didnt go to and pretty much everyone that was at that meeting showed up to this one without being reminded, with the exception of robert, lorenzo and joe, who had to work...but fuckit, you got bigger problems right now..........


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 25 2006, 09:43 PM~6245151
> *damn foo, that sucks!! good luck at court.. as for the meeting, it was mentioned at the meeting the friday before the show you didnt go to and pretty much everyone that was at that meeting showed up to this one without being reminded, with the exception of robert, lorenzo and joe, who had to work...but fuckit, you got bigger problems right now..........
> *


yea i don kno wus gonna happen i might get locked up im not supposed to be slippin like that anymore


----------



## 1SMAEL

ay wtf i didnt know about the meeting till like 9 pm on friday cuz thats when i got back from my tias


----------



## 1SMAEL

oo and no one told me


----------



## bad news




----------



## *SEEZER*

how the hell did lalove change his name? kenny! you gotta tell us


----------



## Bondyz

cuz he has bad news hahaha


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Sep 26 2006, 10:03 AM~6247187
> *ay wtf i didnt know about the meeting till like 9 pm on friday cuz thats when i got back from my tias
> *


well if you pay attention while at meetings and quit bein a lil fruit, you would hear valuable info....like the date of the next meeting...everyone else knew about it and they all showed up...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Sep 27 2006, 11:57 AM~6255819
> *cuz he has bad news hahaha
> *


he takes after you!!! hahahaha..... :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

hahahahahahahaha thats fucked up eric hahahahahahaha


----------



## bad news

:angry: bbbAAHAHAHAHA whats up guys heysaul were you able to finish the frame , and eric did you start the frame yet ifnot hey forget the big webs on the tank just a little and if you havent started tell me when you get a chance to do it so ill send you mula


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 27 2006, 10:23 PM~6260597
> *:angry:  bbbAAHAHAHAHA  whats up guys heysaul were you able to finish the frame , and eric did you start the frame yet ifnot hey forget the big webs on the tank just a little and if you havent started tell me when you get a chance to do it so ill send you mula
> *


havent started on the frame yet, been tryin to get some other projects finished up first, and also i ran out of paint reducer and with my new hours at work, i dont get off in time to get to the paint store to buy it....


----------



## bad news

thats coo i was just asking .. but hey man now that youre on 
i got some ? when are we haveing this toy drive


----------



## bad news

and hey man send me the rules and shit for the new members


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 27 2006, 10:34 PM~6260680
> *and hey man send me the rules and shit for the new members
> *


new members????????? in your chapter????


----------



## bad news

ya


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 27 2006, 10:36 PM~6260698
> *ya
> *


 :0 holy sheet!!!! any pix???


----------



## bad news

well iam talking to him about it ?
well its my cousin


----------



## bad news

and some other guy


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news+Sep 27 2006, 10:39 PM~6260721-->
> 
> 
> 
> well iam talking to him about it ?
> well its my cousin
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bad news_@Sep 27 2006, 10:40 PM~6260729
> *and some other guy
> *


right on kenny!!! sounds good!!!


----------



## SAUL

kenny the frame is almost done i had to finish breaking the bondo it had also the guy who sand blastes at work was off for 2 week vacation but it will be done soon :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news

sweet saul thanks man !!!!!!!!!!!

hey eric well iam trying it hard to get people out here but iam trying and whats up with the oc chapter ?????/


----------



## bad news

alright guys i need you guys to send me more pics or fill up the photobuchet with them iam doing a little something ill show you guys as soon as iam done so you guys can tell me what you guys think !!!!!! but i need more pictures of bikes and for sure we need more member pictures !!!!!!!!!! but eric hopefully you can post my pics up on the photobucket and put some that you have please i wont let you guys down so help me out with them and seezer i know you have to have some so please post them !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks guys :biggrin:


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 27 2006, 04:59 PM~6258402
> *well if you pay attention while at meetings and quit bein a lil fruit, you would hear valuable info....like the date of the next meeting...everyone else knew about it and they all showed up...
> *


oo


----------



## *SEEZER*

kenny go to photo bucket and look up


low4life1990

in the search section and then click on the bikeclubs album


----------



## *SEEZER*

also look under..in the albums..

shotcallers first bike show..

...and i hope you recognize which bikes and members aren't in the club any more...and dude look under the myspace...they're all there!!!!


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 27 2006, 09:59 PM~6260868
> *kenny the frame is almost done i had to finish breaking the bondo it had also the guy who sand blastes at work was off for 2 week vacation but it will be done soon  :thumbsup:
> *


so does that mean that you wont be able to sandblast anything for a little while


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Sep 28 2006, 10:26 AM~6263648
> *also look under..in the albums..
> 
> shotcallers first bike show..
> 
> ...and i hope you recognize which bikes and members aren't in the club any more...and dude look under the myspace...they're all there!!!!
> *



hey seezer, where are those detail pics you said you were gonna send me?????


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 28 2006, 12:43 AM~6261277
> *alright guys i need you guys to send me more pics or fill up the photobuchet with them iam doing a little something ill show you guys as soon as iam done so you guys can tell me what you guys think !!!!!! but i need more pictures of bikes and for sure we need more member pictures !!!!!!!!!! but eric hopefully you can post my pics up on the photobucket and put some that you have please i wont let you guys down so help me out with them and seezer i know you have to have some so please post them !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks guys  :biggrin:
> *



later on im gonna dig through my picture files, i got some old school pics of some of the bikes......


----------



## 1SMAEL

do we have a meeting tomorrow?


----------



## Bondyz

ay do u guys know where i can get some good airbrushing done?


----------



## SAUL

seezer if theres a meeting tomorrow take the parts ill get my manager to blast them the frame ill have it done when my friend gets back from his vacations :thumbsup:


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Sep 28 2006, 04:03 PM~6266173
> *ay do u guys know where i can get some good airbrushing done?
> *


ay hit me up on wut you want...or hit up eric....we have andy who did erics murals and my homeboy popeye at revival tattoos in my hood...he charges a little bit more but you get wut you pay for...as for the meetings there not a meeting for 3 weeks....


ay saul i asked you maybe i could take them cuz there isn't a meeting for three weeks and i want o get this stuff engraved..all i need to sandblast right now especially is the forks and some lights i have here...


----------



## *SEEZER*

eric heres the only pics i have...





































im not on my acount cuz im still not on the computer but if i can the other ones ill get them for ya


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Sep 28 2006, 08:09 PM~6267579
> *ay hit me up on wut you want...or hit up eric....we have andy who did erics murals and my homeboy popeye at revival tattoos in my hood...he charges a little bit more but you get wut you pay for...as for the meetings there not a meeting for 3 weeks....
> ay saul i asked you maybe i could take them cuz there isn't a meeting for three weeks and i want o get this stuff engraved..all i need to sandblast right now especially is the forks and some lights i have here...
> *


OO SHIT NO MEETINGS FOR 3 WEEKS


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Sep 28 2006, 08:20 PM~6267663
> *eric heres the only pics i have...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im not on my acount cuz im still not on the computer but if i can the other ones ill get them for ya
> *



thanks seezer, im gonna fix up somethin with these and the pics that kenny took at the barbecue and submit my pics n info to the homie for the post your bike spotlight on here...


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 30 2006, 04:24 PM~6278416
> *thanks seezer, im gonna fix up somethin with these and the pics that kenny took at the barbecue and submit my pics n info to the homie for the post your bike spotlight on here...
> *


----------



## *SEEZER*

hahahahahaha i just saw this pic..


----------



## 90lowlow




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Sep 30 2006, 08:57 PM~6279592
> *hahahahahaha i just saw this pic..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that was taken right after "uncle" kenny threatened to kick me in the face for makin him ride that thing with all those kids!!! that was some funny shit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

to be honest i was pissed naw i wasnt but damn fucken kids are heavy but what ever they had fun anything for them kids :angry:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 1 2006, 10:04 PM~6285997
> *to be honest i was pissed naw i wasnt but damn fucken kids are heavy but what ever they had fun anything for them kids  :angry:
> *


lets hear it for "uncle kenny"!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Sep 30 2006, 07:57 PM~6279592
> *hahahahahaha i just saw this pic..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA u looks like one of those child molesters hahahahahahahahha

i couldnt even get my fat ass on the bike


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Oct 2 2006, 10:43 PM~6293617
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA u looks like one of those child molesters hahahahahahahahha
> 
> i couldnt even get my fat ass on the bike
> *


i would have rode that shit, but i was busy judging.........but the homie joe had that shit going smooth...even ridin with one hand as he was on the phone....


----------



## bad news

^^^^^^^^^^ lol you guys make fun of me like you dont like me  .... hahaha 

hey but eric i was thinking maybe we can have bbq as soon as it starts to get hot again but bike show bbq maybe we can hook up with another bike club and make this a big hit and and so we can sell some plates of carne asada and shit and have a lil bbq at the same time what you think eric but next as soon as it gets warm again :biggrin: i was thinking of it and that way we can start the the new show season with a little bang :cheesy: i dont damn idea you tell me eric and this way you can think about something maybe we can through some more shows and get to gethers with in the bike community i dont know so that way we can meet more peeps out there :biggrin:  hey are you guys going to the gangs to grace show ?????????? iam going hopefully you guys can get the oc crew out there and we can all kick it


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 2 2006, 10:55 PM~6294044
> *^^^^^^^^^^ lol you guys make fun of me like you dont like me    .... hahaha
> 
> hey but eric i was thinking maybe we can have bbq as soon as it starts to get hot again but bike show bbq maybe we can hook up with another bike club and make this a big hit and and so we can sell some plates of carne asada and shit and have a lil bbq at the same time what you think eric but next as soon as it gets warm again  :biggrin: i was thinking of it and that way we can start the the new show season with a little bang  :cheesy: i dont damn idea you tell me eric and this way you can think about something maybe we can through some more shows and get to gethers with in the bike community i dont know so that way we can meet more peeps out there  :biggrin:   hey are you guys going to the gangs to grace show ?????????? iam going hopefully you guys can get the oc crew out there and we can all kick it
> *


lol dont feel bad kenny...i went through the same crap..even eric and mike did when they were new to the club...wut do you think is happening to ismael(that terd) and bondyz(the confused one) lol...just messin wit all ya'll lame ooosss!


oh and that bbq sounds kool..we should..but right now we're focusing on the toys for tots thang...as for the gangs to grace show..im goin for sure but im not sure about the rest of the club...oh and im also goin to the garvanza show....


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 2 2006, 11:55 PM~6294044
> *^^^^^^^^^^ lol you guys make fun of me like you dont like me    .... hahaha
> 
> hey but eric i was thinking maybe we can have bbq as soon as it starts to get hot again but bike show bbq maybe we can hook up with another bike club and make this a big hit and and so we can sell some plates of carne asada and shit and have a lil bbq at the same time what you think eric but next as soon as it gets warm again  :biggrin: i was thinking of it and that way we can start the the new show season with a little bang  :cheesy: i dont damn idea you tell me eric and this way you can think about something maybe we can through some more shows and get to gethers with in the bike community i dont know so that way we can meet more peeps out there  :biggrin:   hey are you guys going to the gangs to grace show ?????????? iam going hopefully you guys can get the oc crew out there and we can all kick it
> *


yea don trip ekn u kno we family now an us brothers clown on eachother u kno? haha jus clown black when we clowning on you!!


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Oct 3 2006, 06:12 PM~6300023
> *yea don trip ekn u kno we family now an us brothers clown on eachother  u kno? haha jus clown black when we clowning on you!!
> *


 :uh: ay if you need help in school let me know..my lil cousin could help you in learning how to spell..


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Oct 3 2006, 08:18 PM~6300514
> *:uh: ay if you need help in school let me know..my lil cousin could help you in learning how to spell..
> *


it was bondyz using my profile


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Oct 3 2006, 06:40 PM~6299752
> *lol dont feel bad kenny...i went through the same crap..even eric and mike did when they were new to the club...wut do you think is happening to ismael(that terd) and bondyz(the confused one) lol...just messin wit all ya'll lame ooosss!
> oh and that bbq sounds kool..we should..but right now we're focusing on the toys for tots thang...as for the gangs to grace show..im goin for sure but im not sure about the rest of the club...oh and im also goin to the garvanza show....
> *


i may go to check out the gangs to grace show, since i am going to be takin apart my bike to get some work done....as for garvanza....you can go if you want, but its not going to be a club effort.... so, whoever wants to go, and can find their way down there, go for it, as for me...i think im gonna sit this one out...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*+Oct 3 2006, 08:18 PM~6300514-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: ay if you need help in school let me know..my lil cousin could help you in learning how to spell..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: get him some hooked on phonics....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1SMAEL_@Oct 3 2006, 09:45 PM~6301178
> *it was bondyz using my profile
> *


quit blamin' bondyz you 'tard!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

:biggrin: hey eric has it going !!!!! and to the rest of you fucks yo hoochies !!!!!!
hey saul whats up man hey i got some more stuff  if thats cool with you :biggrin: ......... and you think you can have it ready for the 21st at the gangstograce show ?????? :biggrin: if not ill meet you some where if possible ??????? and hey eric you started yet ??????? if you go to the show also just go ahead and bring it with you !!!!!????? if you can please hey seezer i cant get in to youre photo bucket i need youre password  but hopefully we can have something like i was thinking ? and i thought eric sayed we werent haveing this toy drive :scrutinize: hno: but what of it !?? and so hopefully i can get to meet the new oc guys how many is there ?????? i dont even know anything ? :angry:


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 3 2006, 10:56 PM~6301754
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: get him some hooked on phonics....
> quit blamin' bondyz you 'tard!!!  :biggrin:
> *


i swear he used my profile cause it was his brothers birthday so he was over here using my computer


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 4 2006, 12:14 AM~6302042
> *:biggrin: hey eric has it going !!!!! and to the rest of you fucks yo hoochies !!!!!!
> hey saul whats up man hey i got some more stuff   if thats cool with you  :biggrin: ......... and  you think you can have it ready for the 21st at the gangstograce show ?????? :biggrin: if not ill meet you some where if possible ??????? and hey eric you started yet ??????? if you go to the show also just go ahead and bring it with you !!!!!????? if you can please hey seezer i cant get in to youre photo bucket i need youre password   but hopefully we can have something like i was thinking ? and i thought eric sayed we werent haveing this toy drive  :scrutinize:  hno:  but what of it !?? and so hopefully i can get to meet the new oc guys how many is there ?????? i dont even know anything ?  :angry:
> *


we havent really had a formal meeting lately for my chapter, but yes, i hate to be the bearer of bad news, but after some negotiating....we have discovered that it is virtually impossible to have a successful toy drive at this late notice....i wish me and seezer had thought of this during the planning stages of the bike show so that we could plan them neck and neck....but as you all know, shit happens...anyhow, i do want to organize some kind of dinner banquet for all the chapters, so that we could all meet and get to know one another...i also have a few things to hand out to some certain members for their efforts within the family.....so, with that said, i'll keep y'alls posted on the info for the dinner and everything else that comes up...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Oct 4 2006, 01:54 PM~6305710
> *i swear he used my profile cause it was his brothers birthday so he was over here using my computer
> *


ismaels gonna cry...... :tears: ........................ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: suck it up you damn baby!!!!!


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 4 2006, 03:21 PM~6306804
> *we havent really had a formal meeting lately for my chapter, but yes, i hate to be the bearer of bad news, but after some negotiating....we have discovered that it is virtually impossible to have a successful toy drive at this late notice....i wish me and seezer had thought of this during the planning stages of the bike show so that we could plan them neck and neck....but as you all know, shit happens...anyhow, i do want to organize some kind of dinner banquet for all the chapters, so that we could all meet and get to know one another...i also have a few things to hand out to some certain members for their efforts within the family.....so, with that said, i'll keep y'alls posted on the info for the dinner and everything else that comes up...
> *


     :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER*

as for the toy drive it would be to late but for the banquet! FU** YEAH!


----------



## *SEEZER*

as on myspace!










"Cruisin and hoppin on them little kids with swaptmeet bikes"

sry but nothin against our club members..at least they got bondo or fixed up..lol


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Oct 4 2006, 08:22 PM~6308463
> *as on myspace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Cruisin and hoppin on them little kids with swaptmeet bikes"
> 
> sry but nothin against our club members..at least they got bondo or fixed up..lol
> *


nice pic!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 4 2006, 04:23 PM~6306811
> *ismaels gonna cry...... :tears: ........................ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: suck it up you damn baby!!!!!
> *


ill suck it up but it wasnt me


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Oct 5 2006, 09:06 AM~6311773
> *ill suck it up but it wasnt me
> *


hahaha smile now cry later hahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Oct 5 2006, 10:30 AM~6311941
> *hahaha smile now cry later hahahahaha :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ay u didnt go to skool


----------



## Bondyz

im at school its fuckin boring


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Oct 5 2006, 10:34 AM~6311976
> *im at school its fuckin boring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: u go to work hu


----------



## Bondyz

yea todays my payday bitch ima get my blue drapes wit that shit


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Oct 5 2006, 10:39 AM~6312004
> *yea todays my payday bitch ima get my blue drapes wit that shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammm ay where does ur mom want u to go 2morow


----------



## Bondyz

i don kno but im not going ima go to marisellas pad to go get some tacos hahaha


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Oct 5 2006, 10:48 AM~6312070
> *i don kno but im not going ima go to marisellas pad to go get some tacos hahaha
> *


im not gona be here ima be in my cuzins house


----------



## Bondyz

on friday?


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Oct 5 2006, 10:54 AM~6312110
> *on friday?
> *


today tommorow saturday and sunday


----------



## Bondyz

oo allright thas cool


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Oct 5 2006, 10:58 AM~6312147
> *oo allright thas cool
> *


i might be by over there on friday might go to her pad


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Oct 5 2006, 10:48 AM~6312070
> *i don kno but im not going ima go to marisellas pad to go get some tacos hahaha
> *


 :0 de pescado?????? :biggrin:


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 5 2006, 02:46 PM~6314016
> *:0 de pescado?????? :biggrin:
> *


ewww hahahaaha de lengua foo!!!


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 5 2006, 03:46 PM~6314016
> *:0 de pescado?????? :biggrin:
> *


where do u get ur tacos


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Oct 5 2006, 03:57 PM~6314491
> *ewww hahahaaha de lengua foo!!!
> *


i dont know wut kind if tacos ur gettin but i love my ladies taco! hahahahahaha...and for those that didn't know yes i have a lady now..lol so no more #59 or 69 or wutever that one girls number was from the car show..lol..a screw it ill taste them both.. :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Oct 5 2006, 04:19 PM~6314627
> *where do u get ur tacos
> *


i believe he has one :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: jk jk jk ERIC----> :twak: <-----CESAR lol


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Oct 5 2006, 07:58 PM~6315652
> *i believe he has one :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: jk jk jk ERIC---->  :twak: <-----CESAR lol
> *


haha dont get :angry: get :biggrin:


----------



## 1SMAEL

dam wheres every1 at??


----------



## SAUL

las vegas


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 7 2006, 06:18 PM~6325741
> *las vegas
> *


wtf already


----------



## *SEEZER*

everybody=eric and mike..lol


----------



## bad news

hey saul whats up man how is it going ? were you able to get the frame stripped yet ? :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER*

i dont think any one else was goin...ay fools...next year we all got to go to vegas and take some trophies home...so ISMAEL! , kenny, bondys, saul, seezer (y i included me is because i need my shit done too lol) have your bikes ready! 






oops i might not go to vegas next year either..  cuz im goin to el paso..


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 7 2006, 08:27 PM~6326571
> *hey saul whats up man how is it going ? were you able to get the frame stripped yet ?  :biggrin:
> *


hola dude! wuts crackin wit ya? ay you gonna go to the g2g show?


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Oct 7 2006, 09:28 PM~6326579
> *i dont think any one else was goin...ay fools...next year we all got to go to vegas and take some trophies home...so ISMAEL! , kenny, bondys, saul, seezer (y i included me is because i need my shit done too lol) have your bikes ready!
> oops i might not go to vegas next year either..  cuz im goin to el paso..
> *


el paso?? for what


----------



## *SEEZER*

a car show..the first one i ever went to in my life..so i gotta go represent southern cali....i was gonna go this year..and as a matter of fact i would have been showin tomorrow but my bike isn't ready so i didn't go...


----------



## *SEEZER*

thats funny how the first lowrider car show i had been to in my life was in another state...lol


----------



## 1SMAEL

u use to stay in texas??


----------



## *SEEZER*

no..i went there on vacation when i was like 7 years old...my mom was born there so she wanted to show me how it was...


----------



## SAUL

kenny it should be done this week a seezer im sorry i dint get back to you my homie wasnt of work yet so i think tomorrow fo sure


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 7 2006, 08:50 PM~6326659
> *kenny it should be done this week a seezer im sorry i dint get back to you my homie wasnt of work yet so i think tomorrow fo sure
> *


kool let me know homie..its all good..i fell asleep anyways when i got home..lol


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Oct 7 2006, 09:46 PM~6326638
> *no..i went there on vacation when i was like 7 years old...my mom was born there so she wanted to show me how it was...
> *


oo is it cool


----------



## *SEEZER*

yeah it is!!!!! i think way better than l.a. in SOME ways..


----------



## *SEEZER*

and i got the










lol


----------



## *SEEZER*

lol the pic i had of the bootie was too adult for ismaels eyes so i had to change it...


----------



## *SEEZER*

hey ismael...


----------



## *SEEZER*

hey i found a pic of ismael...lol










just messin wit you man..

dont get your


----------



## Sweet Adictions

lol thats some funny shit man


----------



## bad news

FUCK TEJAS !!!!!!! i use to live there fuck that shit aint nothing like califor damn sure haha beaches and bitches for damn sure homie .............. ya for sure ill have my shit done before vegas a little something for you guys to step that bike game a little lill homies for damn sure so youguysbetter get a damn summer job and get on top of it  gut for sure me and my lady are going to be working on a trike for to bust out hopefully a little after dec and so she can give the boys a little run  ...................... hey SUAL WHAT UP BIG HOMIE how you doing man hopefully great and saul if i havent thanked you yet well THANKS SAUL you the shit homie !!!!!!!!!! and saul you going to the gangs to grace show ????????? if so take me the frame and if not give it to one of the members to bring tome ??? 



oohh yeah.............  SHOT CALLERS


----------



## SAUL

i dont think im going but if seezer goes ill give it to him so he can take it to you :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SMAEL

when is the vegas show?/


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Oct 8 2006, 11:56 AM~6328874
> *when is the vegas show?/
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Oct 8 2006, 02:32 PM~6329291
> *:uh:
> *


never mind


----------



## Bondyz

ay seezer u kno where i can get a 20'' frame


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Oct 9 2006, 07:23 PM~6337272
> *ay seezer u kno where i can get a 20'' frame
> *


lowrider collection..yes! lol as for schwinn..no!......good luck mang..theres ppl selling frame on here..look it up..i seen like 10 already...


----------



## 1SMAEL

damm i wonder how vegas was


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Oct 7 2006, 09:25 PM~6326563
> *everybody=eric and mike..lol
> *


only cuz no one else wanted to go....oh yeah, juan called me from the show too, but i didnt run into him...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Oct 9 2006, 09:47 PM~6337736
> *damm i wonder how vegas was
> *


vegas was cool!!! you guys should have went....


----------



## MONSTER831

Yo What's crackin ShotCallers. Hows everything going homie?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 8 2006, 01:34 AM~6327166
> *FUCK TEJAS !!!!!!! i use to live there fuck that shit aint nothing like califor damn sure haha beaches and bitches for damn sure homie .............. ya for sure ill have my shit done before vegas a little something for you guys to step that bike game a little lill homies for damn sure so youguysbetter get a damn summer job and get on top of it    gut for sure me and my lady are going to be working on a trike for to bust out hopefully a little after dec and so she can give the boys a little run    ...................... hey SUAL WHAT UP BIG HOMIE how you doing man hopefully great and saul if i havent thanked you yet well THANKS SAUL you the shit homie !!!!!!!!!! and saul you going to the gangs to grace show ????????? if so take me the frame and if not give it to one of the members to bring tome ???
> oohh yeah.............   SHOT CALLERS
> *


shit foo, its always good to step thangs up!!! as a matter of fact..my bike is currently in pieces gettin some much needed attention and then some done to it for the coming show season....as well as a couple other top secret projects i plan on bustin out this coming year......


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Oct 10 2006, 12:38 AM~6338319
> *Yo What's crackin ShotCallers. Hows everything going homie?
> *


whatup homie!! everythings going good!! hows everything going with you guys???


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 10 2006, 12:35 AM~6338314
> *vegas was cool!!! you guys should have went....
> *


Man, I wanted to to go Las Veags this year really bad, It's just that I had to much shit to do :angry: But O well there always next year right..... :cheesy: But hey hope you had funn homie, cause you know that's what it's all about, it's all about having funn.


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 10 2006, 12:39 AM~6338325
> *whatup homie!! everythings going good!! hows everything going with you guys???
> *


Everything is going good homie Thanks for asking.  Was there N E DUKE'S there at Vegas?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 9 2006, 11:35 PM~6338314
> *vegas was cool!!! you guys should have went....
> *


no funds :angry:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Oct 10 2006, 12:41 AM~6338330
> *Man, I wanted to to go Las Veags this year really bad, It's just that I had to much shit to do :angry:  But O well there always next year right..... :cheesy:  But hey hope you had funn homie, cause you know that's what it's all about, it's all about having funn.
> *


fuck yeah i had fun!!!! shit, vegas is the only place that i can lose a shitload of cash and have fun doin it!!! lol... nah, but for reals, the whole vegas weekend is cool!! got to meet alot of cool new peeps, hung out with old homies and shit..the show was tight too!! its too bad i didnt get my registration in on time, i could have killed the mild comp this year....oh well, shit happens!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 10 2006, 12:43 AM~6338337
> *no funds  :angry:
> *


i understand.....thats how i feel right now....


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 10 2006, 12:45 AM~6338341
> *fuck yeah i had fun!!!! shit, vegas is the only place that i can lose a shitload of cash and have fun doin it!!! lol... nah, but for reals, the whole vegas weekend is cool!! got to meet alot of cool new peeps, hung out with old homies and shit..the show was tight too!! its too bad i didnt get my registration in on time, i could have killed the mild comp this year....oh well, shit happens!!!
> *


That's coo homie :biggrin: , what does your bike look like now?........that's coo that you got top meet new people, That's how you want to do it homie. Meet new people. Yea I hope I go next year to see what's up. I went last year and I wanted to go this year becuase of my old homies over in Vegas..........so yea homie wht's your bike look like now? you got a pic. I like to check it out!


----------



## bad news

ya its sucks but ya we need a little motivation sometimes you know instead of giving up lets do something thats why i want to build my own bike that way i can show people what i can do and not say ooh ya i bought this bike from some guy ! i want to be ya i made it and be proud and trust me i got some shit stuing up   trust me iam not going to let the shot callers down :biggrin: but iam also working on a other bike for the lady so she have something finally been putting her a side for a while so here we come and got BIG mula coming in the next couple months !!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Oct 10 2006, 12:49 AM~6338355
> *That's coo homie :biggrin: , what does your bike look like now?........that's coo that you got top meet new people, That's how you want to do it homie. Meet new people. Yea I hope I go next year to see what's up. I went last year and I wanted to go this year becuase of my old homies over in Vegas..........so yea homie wht's your bike look like now? you got a pic. I like to check it out!
> *


basically looks the same, but the mild bikes that were there this year either didnt have any murals, or custom parts, or they were one-stage kandys where as mine is a two stage two tone kandy. im gonna be doing some more work in the months to come, ill post up some pics as the work gets done.


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 10 2006, 12:52 AM~6338364
> *ya its sucks but ya we need a little motivation sometimes you know instead of giving up lets do something thats why i want to build my own bike that way i can show people what i can do and not say ooh ya i bought this bike from some guy ! i want to be ya i made it and be proud and trust me i got some shit stuing up     trust me iam not going to let the shot callers down  :biggrin: but iam also working on a other bike for the lady so she have something finally been putting her a side for a while so here we come and got BIG mula coming in the next couple months !!
> *


i believe in your skills homie!! its cool to see that we are tryin to get the ladies out there too...im gonna be getting a 56 schwinn girls cruiser done for sin-d soon as well....


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 9 2006, 11:57 PM~6338374
> *i believe in your skills homie!! its cool to see that we are tryin to get the ladies out there too...im gonna be getting a 56 schwinn girls cruiser done for sin-d soon as well....
> *


  cant wait to see youre 16 "  youre still useing those forks :biggrin: and ya man tha would be bad ass something she can ride right that would be bad ass :cheesy:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 10 2006, 12:59 AM~6338384
> *
> 
> cant wait to see youre 16 "   youre still useing those forks  :biggrin: and ya man tha would be bad ass something she can ride right that would be bad ass  :cheesy:
> *


of course im usin the forks!!! thats going to be one of the best features of this bike!!!! as for the cruiser, its definitely going to be a rider, so that she can cruise it whenever she wants to..


----------



## bad news

cant wait man


----------



## 1SMAEL

u guys bring any pictures from vegas??


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Oct 10 2006, 10:31 AM~6340075
> *u guys bring any pictures from vegas??
> *


i have to re-size them later on when i get back from school...if im not too tired.. :biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 10 2006, 12:53 AM~6338367
> *basically looks the same, but the mild bikes that were there this year either didnt have any murals, or custom parts, or they were one-stage kandys where as mine is a two stage two tone kandy. im gonna be doing some more work in the months to come, ill post up some pics as the work gets done.
> *


Ight then homie. I'll be looking forward to that :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER*

hey eric como estas dude? ay a homie wants to know if you can do silver or gold leaf...i dont think so but i wasn't sure for sure..and ay ismael..i got ur message...ill send you my design of the la in a few....


----------



## *SEEZER*

double post :angry:


----------



## *SEEZER*

here ismael


----------



## *SEEZER*

wut you guys think? im gonna spray this onto ismaels new bike


----------



## *SEEZER*

i saw you down there saul! y you hiddin? lol wut happened man...if you cant get the speakers ill put them back up on the line...


----------



## bad news

so ive been working on this little project and well i just noticed that i dont know any bodys and especially dont have any pictures of there bikes so what iam asking is for you guys to post bike and info of there name and name of bike also ! and so you guys could understand a little bit more .... shot callers !!!!!!!....that the site ive been working on so tell me what you think iam still working on it and trying to get more pictures of every bodys bikes and name so if you guys can do me that favor or post more club pictures in here and yes seezer i know theres some in are photobucket but i want more so i can also make a web album and so go ahead and post them here and ill take care of it and if you have another photo bucket that i dont know of pm it to me and pass word so i can use pictures off of it  :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER*

spell check! lol on the site...and does eric know bout this? its kool though...you should also make a section for underconstructions..lol and ill send you a pm for my password on photobucket


----------



## 1SMAEL

and ill send u a picture of my frame hahaha


----------



## *SEEZER*

you should make the backround as a money theme..that'll look kool


----------



## *SEEZER*

ay ismael..you wanted white right? i couldn't find any white paint in my house so i might need you to buy the can...just give me 5 bucks...and wut kind of paint are you guys usin to paint the frame?


----------



## 1SMAEL

were painting it navy blue or a little darker


----------



## 1SMAEL

ay thats a bad ass page i agree with seezer about the money background


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Oct 11 2006, 10:45 AM~6347276
> *spell check! lol on the site...and does eric know bout this? its kool though...you should also make a section for underconstructions..lol and ill send you a pm for my password on photobucket
> *


 :uh: ya he does and i havent gone throught the site to see what mistakes i have done  and no the backround is okay and money sounds to tacky  ..but send me that pm and ya every send pics of youre bikes and ya ill do a underconstructione  but post bike ,bike name , and member name


----------



## *SEEZER*

naw i know the color but wut type of paint? house of colors, krylon, rust o leum, montana, etc....


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 11 2006, 11:56 AM~6347315
> *:uh: ya he does and i havent gone throught the site to see what mistakes i have done    and no the backround is okay and money sounds to tacky   ..but send me that pm and ya every send pics of youre bikes and ya ill do a underconstructione   but post bike ,bike name , and member name
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SMAEL

im not sure the 1 in autozone


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 11 2006, 10:56 AM~6347315
> *:uh: ya he does and i havent gone throught the site to see what mistakes i have done    and no the backround is okay and money sounds to tacky   ..but send me that pm and ya every send pics of youre bikes and ya ill do a underconstructione   but post bike ,bike name , and member name
> *


  ..well mines is on the d-low so i gues ismael has one under construction


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Oct 11 2006, 11:59 AM~6347333
> * ..well mines is on the d-low so i gues ismael has one under construction
> *


yes i do but my d.camera doesnt work


----------



## 1SMAEL

does the kind of spray can really matter??


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Oct 11 2006, 10:58 AM~6347329
> *im not sure the 1 in autozone
> *


 :uh: it says the name of the can/brand on the can its self...autozone has a whole crap load of different types..i gotta know cuz if i do two different kinds of paint they might have a funky reaction..just like my frame did....


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Oct 11 2006, 11:02 AM~6347351
> *does the kind of spray can really matter??
> *


yes..just ask eric.....lol


----------



## 1SMAEL

oo well ive only bout the primer ill pm when i get it


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Oct 11 2006, 12:05 PM~6347368
> *yes..just ask eric.....lol
> *


what happen


----------



## 1SMAEL

DID U DO IT 4 HIM


----------



## *SEEZER*

naw its cuz when he sprayed my frame he used two different kinds of paint and thats y it got those cracks...lol but its all good..im re sprayin it in the next few weeks..or i might get my frame powder coated by one of the members' dads...


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Oct 11 2006, 12:16 PM~6347461
> *naw its cuz when he sprayed my frame he used two different kinds of paint and thats y it got those cracks...lol but its all good..im re sprayin it in the next few weeks..or i might get my frame powder coated by one of the members' dads...
> *


SO IF I PUT A KRYLON PRIMER ITS BEST IF I PUT A KRYLON PAINT OR WHAT


----------



## *SEEZER*

yeah i would say so...


----------



## 1SMAEL

DAMMM...WHAT IF I GET A DIFFRENT 1 U THINK IT WILL CRACK CAUSE THATS ONLY PRIMER


----------



## *SEEZER*

i dunno man..let eric tell you for sure cuz he painted my frame..but that would just be my suggestion of gettin the same kinds of paint...but hey forkers! i didnt know we were invited..kinda short notice for me so i know i cant make it..i gotta go to the lil cuzins bday party...


----------



## SAUL

whos down to go ill go if it doesnt rain


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Oct 11 2006, 09:22 PM~6351495
> *i dunno man..let eric tell you for sure cuz he painted my frame..but that would just be my suggestion of gettin the same kinds of paint...but hey forkers! i didnt know we were invited..kinda short notice for me so i know i cant make it..i gotta go to the lil cuzins bday party...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i have practice for a 15


----------



## *SEEZER*

i would go but i also dont have a ride...ill see wuts up..would you wanna pic me up saul? oh and sry bro but the speakers have been sold...i think the 8" jl's havent though...ill let you know..if not those are goin for 100 also...and if you can pick me up would you fit the pixie? just bike and no display?


----------



## 1SMAEL

do we have meeting even if it rains


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Oct 11 2006, 12:23 PM~6347501
> *DAMMM...WHAT IF I GET A DIFFRENT 1 U THINK IT WILL CRACK CAUSE THATS ONLY PRIMER
> *


primer is primer, as long as the base coat, if you are using a two stage paint job (like we were doing with seezers frame), is the same type of paint as the top coat.. for example, if the top coat is enamel for model cars, then more than likely, a regular enamel base coat may be too strong resulting in the top coat to crack and chip off... as for seezers question about the paint your using, when you buy the paint for the frame itself, grab a can of white paint from the same company.


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Oct 12 2006, 08:13 PM~6358836
> *do we have meeting even if it rains
> *



i'll let you guys know tomorrow whats going to happen if it rains...so far it doesnt look like rain, but if you get a phone call, then its cancelled....if no phone call, then its still on!!


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 12 2006, 11:07 PM~6360307
> *i'll let you guys know tomorrow whats going to happen if it rains...so far it doesnt look like rain, but if you get a phone call, then its cancelled....if no phone call, then its still on!!
> *


dont foget to call me asap cuz i hop on the bus....and hey im not gonna make it to the show tomorrow for sure!


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 13 2006, 12:07 AM~6360307
> *i'll let you guys know tomorrow whats going to happen if it rains...so far it doesnt look like rain, but if you get a phone call, then its cancelled....if no phone call, then its still on!!
> *


i think ur right :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chamuco61

goddammit!! we ended up on the second page again.....TTT :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER*

eeeeeeeee


----------



## bad news

do any of you guys have a occ chopper bike that you guys want to get rid of ? of so give me a good price


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 15 2006, 11:16 PM~6375962
> *do any of you guys have a occ chopper bike that you guys want to get rid of ? of so give me a good price
> *


i think they have 4 70$ in costco


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 15 2006, 11:16 PM~6375962
> *do any of you guys have a occ chopper bike that you guys want to get rid of ? of so give me a good price
> *


sure thing!! just let me punk one of the neighborhood kids off of his..you want o.c.c. or is a w.c.c. cool?? hahahah.... :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

naw the occ one i need the rear part :biggrin: meaning the rim and rear part of the frame ! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

bondyz you saleing youre 26" parts ?


----------



## *SEEZER*

saul! where you at man? ay i still got those 3 jl's if you want them...and i need that sandblasting done..give me a call tonight if you can....its 257-9011....you know the area code!


----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## *SEEZER*

almost to the second page!


----------



## 1SMAEL

no 1 logs in anymore


----------



## bad news

every one has a life hint hint j/p iam always here !


----------



## 1SMAEL

dam wheres "every1 has a life"


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 20 2006, 09:26 PM~6412190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey kenny, hit me up if you want that lil car of yours striped!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 22 2006, 04:51 PM~6421366
> *hey kenny, hit me up if you want that lil car of yours striped!!!  :biggrin:
> *


you know it eric !


----------



## SAUL

WHATS UP GUYS :wave:


----------



## bad news

yo saul whats up man !


----------



## SAUL

ey kenny when are you comming down i have the frame almost done we are doing the blasting every little free time we get at work i been laging on it due to alot of work but its comming out nice next time dont use what u used on the tank man i had a hard time taking it off :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 23 2006, 09:04 PM~6429940
> *ey kenny when are you comming down i have the frame almost done we are doing the blasting every little free time we get at work i been laging on it due to alot of work but its comming out nice next time dont use what u used on the tank man i had a hard time taking it off  :thumbsup:
> *


  i thought you wood ! LOL BUT HEY THANKS


----------



## *SEEZER*

hola hermanos...ay saul ill just give you my parts this friday.....


----------



## SAUL

sounds good


----------



## bad news

:angry:


----------



## *SEEZER*

aaaaayyyyy uuuuuuu guuuuuuuyyyyssss..lol "the goonies"


----------



## *SEEZER*

wutup peeps? im bored as hell here at skool


----------



## *SEEZER*

ay pendecos!!! lol just bumpin it up for da homies!


----------



## chamuco61

big ups to mr kenny for puttin in work on his frame!!!! shit, we gonna do it bigger, stronger, and badder than ever this comin season!!!!!! ShotCallers Family....


----------



## *SEEZER*

yeah for sure big ups to kenny! yay yay! 07 is the right year for us!


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 27 2006, 11:30 PM~6461185
> *big ups to mr kenny for puttin in work on his frame!!!! shit, we gonna do it bigger, stronger, and badder than ever this comin season!!!!!! ShotCallers Family....
> *


A Chamuco what's crackin homie! A have you done N E thing diffrent to your bike yet or what? A what your bike look like now. Post a pic if your bike if you can ight I want to check it out homie :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER*

wutup everyone? yeah eric post some pix..lol jk


----------



## SAUL

whats up shot callers were everyone at :wave:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 29 2006, 04:43 PM~6468659
> *whats up shot callers were everyone at  :wave:
> *


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 27 2006, 10:30 PM~6461185
> *big ups to mr kenny for puttin in work on his frame!!!! shit, we gonna do it bigger, stronger, and badder than ever this comin season!!!!!! ShotCallers Family....
> *


STAY TUNED ! G'S !! just be beware !  hey so this year are we going to be able to make at san diego or san berdo ? i would like for you guys to come down here for a show and show strong down here !


----------



## SAUL

http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h130/GRA.../VARIOUS085.jpg THESE ARE THE FLICKS OF THE BIKE


----------



## SAUL

http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h130/GRA.../VARIOUS077.jpg


----------



## SAUL

http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h130/GRA.../VARIOUS084.jpg


----------



## SAUL

http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h130/GRA.../VARIOUS079.jpg


----------



## SAUL

h130/GRANDMARQUIS1984/VARIOUS078.jpg


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Oct 28 2006, 08:47 PM~6464790
> *A Chamuco what's crackin homie! A have you done N E thing diffrent to your bike yet or what? A what your bike look like now. Post a pic if your bike if you can ight I want to check it out homie :biggrin:
> *


just my parts are getting made for now...everything else is pretty much re-plating and a little more striping on my frame and another layer of clear coat. as well as a couple other surprises.....


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 29 2006, 07:40 PM~6469701
> *just my parts are getting made for now...everything else is pretty much re-plating and a little more striping on my frame and another layer of clear coat. as well as a couple other surprises.....
> *


what parts? :0 i would like to see ! oohh hey i need some gold plating eric you guys still have that plater? if so how much do you think he would charge for a pair of 72 spoke rims and nipples juust the spokes and nipples so like 144 spokes and nipples ! :biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 29 2006, 08:40 PM~6469701
> *just my parts are getting made for now...everything else is pretty much re-plating and a little more striping on my frame and another layer of clear coat. as well as a couple other surprises.....
> *


That's coo homie, I can't wait to see what it looks like after that's all done homie :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

you got the pedals for it saul ?


----------



## *SEEZER*

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN HERMANOS!*


----------



## 1SMAEL

Dam halloween was the shit 
Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## MONSTER831

HAPPY HALLOWEEN SHOTCALLERS B.C.!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

NO SEEZER THATS THE ONLY THING MISSING BUT I THINK KENNY IS BUYING THE BIKE


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 1 2006, 09:58 PM~6489237
> *NO SEEZER THATS THE ONLY THING MISSING BUT I THINK KENNY IS BUYING THE BIKE
> *


huh???wut did i say?


----------



## bad news

^^^ no saul i asked and i got youre money big g ! ill be sending it today !


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 3 2006, 11:33 PM~6499354
> *sorry i wasnt paying att hey kenny it doesnt have pedals i forgot to tell you i think you can see on the pictures
> *


  i think i got some anyways ! but money sent as of yesterday !  and well figure something out on getting it maybe you can meet me half way next week ? :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

sorry i wasnt paying att hey kenny it doesnt have pedals i forgot to tell you i think you can see on the pictures


----------



## SAUL

hey kenny i got your money order thanks let me know what day you want to meet it has to be on a weekend thoe


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey kenny i thought i sponsored shotcallers BC but no body but run my name ?????


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Nov 5 2006, 05:18 PM~6505727
> *hey kenny i thought i sponsored shotcallers BC but no body but run my name ?????
> *


  pm will talk! about that !


----------



## bad news

hey saul how about this saturday in the morning or friday night tell me before wed and tell me where we can meet ! and bring my other please!???


----------



## THE REBIRTH

BAD NEWS

ANY PICS OF A COMPLETE DISC BRAKE SETUP SO I CAN GET AN IDEA


----------



## bad news

naw but go to bicycle designer they have disc set up and they have the stuff there!


----------



## *SEEZER*

nice aviator ken!


----------



## 1SMAEL

ay is there meeting on friday


----------



## SAUL

SUNDAY IS THE BEST FOR ME KENNY


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Nov 7 2006, 04:05 PM~6523706
> *ay is there meeting on friday
> *


 :uh: YEAH!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Nov 8 2006, 07:51 AM~6521981
> *nice aviator ken!
> *


 :0


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Nov 7 2006, 10:00 PM~6525408
> *:uh: YEAH!
> *


its not closed


----------



## *SEEZER*

wtf? how do we get on the second page??? for the pix of the cruise night today check this link eric..

http://s105.photobucket.com/albums/m228/Sh...1&addtype=local

hahahaha











OXY!!!!!


----------



## *SEEZER*

CRUISIN!!!


----------



## bad news

saul pm youre cell phone #


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Nov 9 2006, 07:06 PM~6538294
> *its not closed
> *


we were there.....where were you????


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Nov 11 2006, 12:56 AM~6546045
> *wtf? how do we get on the second page??? for the pix of the cruise night today check this link eric..
> 
> http://s105.photobucket.com/albums/m228/Sh...1&addtype=local
> 
> hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OXY!!!!!
> *


good lookin out seezer! i'll start that slideshow project up later on...


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 11 2006, 02:24 AM~6546245
> *we were there.....where were you????
> *


in the docters i got into a fight and he fucked up my noise


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Nov 12 2006, 12:26 PM~6552505
> *in the docters i got into a fight and he fucked up my noise
> *


 :roflmao: who fucked up your nose, the doctor??? :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

KENNY I PM YOU MY NUMBER


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 12 2006, 04:44 PM~6553762
> *:roflmao: who fucked up your nose, the doctor??? :roflmao:
> *


no juan knows who did don't laugh


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 14 2006, 08:45 AM~6559580
> *KENNY I PM YOU MY NUMBER
> *


cool saul ! will figure something out !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Nov 13 2006, 09:08 PM~6562475
> *no juan knows who did don't laugh
> *


relaxe foo, i thought you were fuckin around like you always do...dont get all butt hurt cuz i was laughing....sorry to hear that you got your nose fucked up.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 14 2006, 06:46 PM~6563617
> *relaxe foo, i thought you were fuckin around like you always do...dont get all butt hurt cuz i was laughing....sorry to hear that you got your nose fucked up.
> *


iam happy , whats up eric havent seen any of the callers on here at all ?  hows everything going ! hey i had an idea for a shopw give away ! ill hit you up on myspace and ill send you a mug as soon as i get a camera! hey and that memory card?


----------



## 1SMAEL

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 13 2006, 11:46 PM~6563617
> *relaxe foo, i thought you were fuckin around like you always do...dont get all butt hurt cuz i was laughing....sorry to hear that you got your nose fucked up.
> *


but ill make it for sure next meeting when is it


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by 1SMAEL_@Nov 14 2006, 06:50 PM~6569471
> *but ill make it for sure next meeting when is it
> *


 :uh: :twak: :biggrin: how often do we have um??? and ur a member fool! lol just messin wit ya..its not this week but the next..


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Nov 14 2006, 08:40 PM~6570021
> *:uh:  :twak:  :biggrin: how often do we have um??? and ur a member fool! lol just messin wit ya..its not this week but the next..
> *


some people just cant go a day without asking something lame.... :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER*

lol


----------



## SAUL

QUE ONDA CABRONES


----------



## bad news




----------



## *SEEZER*

wutup ass wipes??? lol 


me just bein bored as hell in skool..ay we got the date set for the banquet..cant wait!!! mmmmmm PIZZAAAAAA!!!!!!!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Nov 18 2006, 08:27 AM~6589537
> *wutup ass wipes??? lol
> me just bein bored as hell in skool..ay we got the date set for the banquet..cant wait!!! mmmmmm PIZZAAAAAA!!!!!!!
> *



:angry: we did eric iam waiting for that message !


----------



## *SEEZER*

YUP........


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Nov 18 2006, 08:30 AM~6589560
> *YUP........
> *


 :tears: :scrutinize:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 17 2006, 01:37 PM~6589606
> *:tears:  :scrutinize:
> *


dont cry son!!! ill hit you up as soon as i get the banquet room at shakeys secured for that date.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 18 2006, 12:35 PM~6591181
> *dont cry son!!! ill hit you up as soon as i get the banquet room at shakeys secured for that date.
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: sweet ness !  its all bueno homie! cant wait for sure this time we can get a family pic and give me at least a 2 week notice !! if not its coo ill figure something out!


----------



## SAUL

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

hey eric i was thinking about a raffle bike for this years show! if you guys are down iam willing to provide a frame and all the body work  and if all the members can give something up ! anything they can maybe we can get this together when we have the big meet !??? and will raffle it off and we can put this on the flyer ! ???  so think about and i think its a good idea !? and i would like to build another frame also to raffle off ? :biggrin: ill supply everything also ! :biggrin: so tell what you think ! and i got some other stuff also to raffle off !  so you tell me what you think !?


----------



## *SEEZER*

:wave: wutup peeps??? this friday meeting and cruisin!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Nov 20 2006, 01:18 PM~6604995
> *:wave: wutup peeps??? this friday meeting and cruisin!
> *


next week fool, im gonna let this week slide so that those of us that are spending time with our families for thanksgiving can kick it on friday and work off all that turkey.... :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 20 2006, 03:54 PM~6606216
> *next week fool, im gonna let this week slide so that those of us that are spending time with our families for thanksgiving can kick it on friday and work off all that turkey....  :biggrin:
> *


oh alright kool! for sure im gonna need some time to work that grub off! lol


----------



## SAUL

YEAH MUCHO PAVO AND STOFFING :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER*

ay yo people and eric..i dunno heres an upcomin show..wut yall think???


----------



## *SEEZER*

i know its more for hops but hey who sayed bikes cant go??? plus we can make it a bbq for us..dunno just tossin it out there..


----------



## *SEEZER*

i would like to hit this one..next meeting we gotta talk bout it...o.c.'s goin i believe..


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Nov 21 2006, 10:08 PM~6615190
> *ay yo people and eric..i dunno heres an upcomin show..wut yall think???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its a cool gathering, but the ones i went to in the past, there was no room for bikes or much attention paid to them....so im gonna count myself out already... :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 22 2006, 04:28 PM~6620107
> *its a cool gathering, but the ones i went to in the past, there was no room for bikes or much attention paid to them....so im gonna count myself out already... :biggrin:
> *


lol wut about the other one???


----------



## SAUL

yo no voy :nono:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HAPPY THANKSGIVING SHOTCALLERS


----------



## *SEEZER*

thanx pual! happy thanx giving to you too homie..i know ur fat ass ate alot! lol jk


HAPPY BELATED THANX GIVING TO ALL THE SHOTCALLERS AND THIER FAMILIES! PEACE!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 24 2006, 03:50 AM~6623415
> *yo no voy  :nono:
> *


lol!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Nov 24 2006, 01:21 AM~6627807
> *thanx pual! happy thanx giving to you too homie..i know ur fat ass ate alot! lol jk
> HAPPY BELATED THANX GIVING TO ALL THE SHOTCALLERS AND THIER FAMILIES! PEACE!
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 24 2006, 03:49 PM~6630539
> *:roflmao:
> *


you see i told you! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: its ok me too!


----------



## *SEEZER*

:around:


----------



## Guest

ITS A BIT EARLY BUT WOULD LIKE 2 SEE YOU GUYS OUT HERE REPPIN WITH US ..


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Nov 11 2006, 10:56 AM~6546045
> *wtf? how do we get on the second page??? for the pix of the cruise night today check this link eric..
> 
> http://s105.photobucket.com/albums/m228/Sh...1&addtype=local
> 
> hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OXY!!!!!
> *


Hey ask homie if he's interested in sellin that Lil Tiger when his kid outgrows it :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

DAMN TONY YA GOT ENOUGH BIKES LOL PRETTY SOON YOUR GONNA HAVE TO RENT A BIGGER SPACE TO PUT THEM IN


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 28 2006, 06:44 PM~6651172
> *DAMN TONY YA GOT ENOUGH BIKES LOL PRETTY SOON YOUR GONNA HAVE TO RENT A BIGGER SPACE TO PUT THEM IN
> *


You can never have enough :twak:

Besides that , Bone Collector has me beat by far :tears:


----------



## bad news

dont worry tonyo i have first dibs!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 28 2006, 10:25 PM~6652416
> *dont worry tonyo i have first dibs!
> *


----------



## bad news

i doubt that he would sell it but if you do saul ill scoop it up !!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up homies hey kenny i need to talk to you about somethings


----------



## bad news




----------



## SAUL

:nono: NOT FOR SALE MY SON WILL KICK MY ASS :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

SUP :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

IS THERE A MEETING THIS FRIDAY :dunno:


----------



## slashr

HEY WHATS UP SHOT CALLERS HEY IM SORRY WHAT I DID PUT ON YOUR FILE ..


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 29 2006, 09:43 PM~6663859
> *IS THERE A MEETING THIS FRIDAY  :dunno:
> *


yup!!! i think we all worked off the turkey, so back on track this friday... 7:30 at the spot....


----------



## *SEEZER*

wutup everyone??? yeah am i supposed to take a bike tomorrow??? and ay eric wussup wit dat 12 in. you got from saul..can i still get it??? i wanna start somthin in the mean time while ur busy pinstriping and bondoing..lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up homie's just dropped by to say wuz up homies


----------



## *SEEZER*

booob lmao


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HEY IM SORRY WHAT HAPPEN ..IT WAS MY CUZIN MESSING AROUND YOU KNOW WHO SEEZER JONNY .THAT FOOL WAS IN MY PHOTOBUCKET ...SORRY WHAT HAPPEN


----------



## *SEEZER*

its all good foo..dont even trip..lol it was nothin serious..plus i know..now im gonna smack his ass tomorrow in class..lol jk


----------



## *SEEZER*

plus his dumbass cant even write a location right..lol it salt lake city, utah! not the other way around..lmao


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Nov 30 2006, 10:01 PM~6671328
> *plus his dumbass cant even write a location right..lol it salt lake city, utah! not the other way around..lmao
> *


I KNOW THAT FOOL STUPID


----------



## SAUL

OK SEE YOU AT THE SPOT


----------



## *SEEZER*

fo sho!


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## chamuco61

:wave:


----------



## *SEEZER*

hahahaha ucla won! sry eric dont wanna rub it in..lol ill shut up now


----------



## SAUL

CHECK OUT THE SHOT CALLERS CHARM


----------



## SAUL




----------



## *SEEZER*

hey i wanted one! how much was it???


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Dec 5 2006, 10:58 PM~6703769
> *hey i wanted one! how much was it???
> *


i been mentioning to you fucks about those, but no one pays attention...saul got his from the dude that makes them when he saw him at pomona swap meet...i'll call the guy this week and let everyone know again how much they go for...same deal with plaques, i only got one deposit so far......


----------



## *SEEZER*

hahahaha i know i know! i just been too broke lately...lol but let me know how much the gold and silver ones are....cuz i might want both..and hey eric when you comin down wit the banner??? the show is this sunday...oh and i wont be needin those wrench things i asked you about..i decided to just put the bike on mirrors like at the valley unity show....


----------



## SAUL

CHROME ONES $40 GOLD ONES $50 :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER*

ooooo alright i may get me a chrome one!



hey i just was told that i'm not be able to make it to any shows this weekend because i gotta work  not a real JOB but i still get payed for wut i do so yeah i gotta get me some money especially wit x-mas comin...and 25 bucks at the door plus an unwrapped toy? F*** THAT! lol so i guess ill be meetin the rest of the o.c. chapter at our dinner...SPEAKING OF WUTS THE WORD ON THAT ERIC??? HIT ME UP IF YOU CAN TONIGHT...


----------



## *SEEZER*

ERIC LET ME GET THAT 10" THAT SAUL LEFT AT UR HOUSE!!!! I WANT IT!!! I GOT SMALL MONEY TO FIX IT UP! I MIGHT BE ABLE TO HAVE IT READY BY X-MAS!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*+Dec 6 2006, 08:24 PM~6710621-->
> 
> 
> 
> ooooo alright i may get  me a chrome one!
> hey i just was told that i'm not be able to make it to any shows this weekend because i gotta work  not a real JOB but i still get payed for wut i do so yeah i gotta get me some money especially wit x-mas comin...and 25 bucks at the door plus an unwrapped toy? F*** THAT! lol so i guess ill be meetin the rest of the o.c. chapter at our dinner...SPEAKING OF WUTS THE WORD ON THAT ERIC??? HIT ME UP IF YOU CAN TONIGHT...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im still tryin to hook the spot for that night....but dont worry, ill get it worked out.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-*SEEZER*_@Dec 6 2006, 09:23 PM~6710982
> *ERIC LET ME GET THAT 10" THAT SAUL LEFT AT UR HOUSE!!!! I WANT IT!!! I GOT SMALL MONEY TO FIX IT UP! I MIGHT BE ABLE TO HAVE IT READY BY X-MAS!
> *


im building it, i already got a buyer for it....but you can have that other 10" frame i got in my shed.....its the exact same frame, but its not a complete bike...let me know.


----------



## *SEEZER*

if it's "have"..ill take it! let me get it this weekend! ill go pick it up on saturday if i can! and hey i would need wheels like the lil tiger right? like that size?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Dec 7 2006, 12:44 PM~6715155
> *if it's "have"..ill take it! let me get it this weekend! ill go pick it up on saturday if i can! and hey i would need wheels like the lil tiger right? like that size?
> *


im gonna be cruisin by your town saturday on my way to irwindale for the mooneyes xmas party n hot rod show, so i'll drop it off either on the way up, if your awake already, or on the way back.


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 7 2006, 04:18 PM~6716902
> *im gonna be cruisin by your town saturday on my way to irwindale for the mooneyes xmas party n hot rod show, so i'll drop it off either on the way up, if your awake already, or on the way back.
> *


imm gonna hit you up right now...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Dec 7 2006, 09:35 PM~6718962
> *imm gonna hit you up right now...
> *


i was in class foo...i couldnt answer the phone, and i got out after ten...ill hit you up tomorrow.


----------



## *SEEZER*

alright....


----------



## *SEEZER*

or ill just hit you up cuz im gonna be out all night....


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Dec 8 2006, 12:40 PM~6723228
> *or ill just hit you up cuz im gonna be out all night....
> *


aight then, if i dont answer leave me a message, cuz i might be busy..... :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 8 2006, 09:33 PM~6727241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

THE SFV CREW


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 8 2006, 11:15 PM~6727485
> *THE SFV CREW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SAUL

WHAT UP FOO I DONT GET TO SEE YOU HERE THAT OFTEN EY ITS SUPPOSED TO RAIN ON SUNDAY IF SO FUCK THAT IM STAYING HOME :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 8 2006, 11:21 PM~6727511
> *WHAT UP FOO I DONT GET TO SEE YOU HERE THAT OFTEN EY ITS SUPPOSED TO RAIN ON SUNDAY IF SO FUCK THAT IM STAYING HOME  :biggrin:
> *


fuckit, i was gonna call you anyway and let you know that i aint going either...too much other shit i gotta do on sunday...i also got me a fresh can of reducer, so im gonna work on striping up kennys bitch cruiser frame on sunday...


----------



## SAUL

SO WHEN OUR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET AT SHAKEYS :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 8 2006, 11:26 PM~6727526
> *SO WHEN OUR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET AT SHAKEYS  :biggrin:
> *


im still waiting for the fucken manager to hit me back on the ok to use the 'party' room or if we should just show up and take over the joint...

aye foo, im out for the nite, i'll hit you up tomorrow...


----------



## SAUL

FUCK IT LETS CRASH THE PLACE :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER*

wutup peeps? ay eric im gonna hit you up now..im home now..


----------



## SAUL

QUE ONDA SEEZER :wave:


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 8 2006, 10:30 PM~6727541
> *FUCK IT LETS CRASH THE PLACE  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: im down to...lol


----------



## *SEEZER*

wutup og? me nothin..just gettin back from visitin my lady and grubin on some tacos..mmmm wut kind of tacos???? lol


----------



## SAUL

DE PESCADO :0 SMELL YOU FINGERS COCHINO


----------



## *SEEZER*

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yuummmaaayyyy still smells good...


----------



## SAUL

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

good mornin hoes!!! :biggrin: so, after waiting for a phone call from shakeys that never got here, i have decided with the help of a few of y'slls input, that we are going to just take over the damn joint on saturday!! so, im thinkin we should get there around 7:00 pm, and grab up all the seats we can...the cost will be $10.00 per person, and feel free to bring your family or a date....and this fridays meeting is cancelled, so that we could have that extra 5 bones to help pay for the grub on saturday. any questions pm me...or just call me on my cell.


----------



## chamuco61

oh yea, my bad, i forgot to mention that it is at the shakeys in burbank on san fernando road near the mall....aight...


----------



## chamuco61

wow,i just noticed that kenny hasnt posted up in here in a while........but hes on everyone elses topics...hmmmm.....interesting.... :dunno:


----------



## bad news

:0 we better beat his ass next time we see him !  naw man dont get me linched like that ! :biggrin: dont worry iam just hiding around i hardly come on here this past couple of days!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 11 2006, 10:35 AM~6740816
> *:0  we better beat his ass next time we see him !   naw man dont get me linched like that !  :biggrin: dont worry iam just hiding around i hardly come on here this past couple of days!
> *


hey foo, call me as soon as you can...you got my number, if not, pm me...


----------



## *SEEZER*

yeah i was gonna say anyways i couldn't make it to da meeting cuz its my moms b-day...lol i forgot about it..but hey get me some stinkin driving directions to there..and eric handle the deal wit the o.c. chapter and letin them know....peace!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Dec 11 2006, 01:23 PM~6741876
> *yeah i was gonna say anyways i couldn't make it to da meeting cuz its my moms b-day...lol i forgot about it..but hey get me some stinkin driving directions to there..and eric handle the deal wit the o.c. chapter and letin them know....peace!
> *



i'll hit you up with some directions and hit up the o.c. chapter later on when i get home...


----------



## Guest

passin by wus sup hommies


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Dec 12 2006, 01:19 AM~6745486
> *passin by wus sup hommies
> *


'sup dawg! :wave:


----------



## chamuco61

:biggrin: i was bored at work, so i thought i would show the different murals that the bike had the first time it was out, compared to the ones it has now...both sets by andy at kayden creations tattoo parlor in hollywood...

the old ones...


















then current ones...


----------



## bad news




----------



## SAUL

IT LOOKS GOOD ERIC :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Dec 12 2006, 10:39 PM~6751800
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


happy Hoe-lidays to you too homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

TTT


----------



## bad news

i like that guys are on here more often ! :biggrin: hey eric iam trying hard to get out there this weekend !  i just need to scrap some gas money  but ill try my hardest so ! so saul get that frame from the shop and bring it with you saturday ! :cheesy: and if you can bring the frame also eric :cheesy: and pm a address so i can map quest it ! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 14 2006, 12:31 PM~6760503
> *  i like that guys are on here more often !  :biggrin: hey eric iam trying hard to get out there this weekend !   i just need to scrap some gas money   but ill try my hardest so ! so saul get that frame from the shop and bring it with you saturday !  :cheesy: and if you can bring the frame also eric  :cheesy: and pm a address so i can map quest it !  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## *SEEZER*

hello my fellow americans.......hahahaha wtf am i smokin..lol JUST KIDDING! just in a very good mood today..i dunno y..wutup eric???


----------



## chamuco61

not much goin on here, just being a desk jockey at work....fuck its boring over here....whats up with you seezer?


----------



## *SEEZER*

nothin much either just freakin sick at skool..im in photochop class right now....i feel like a river is flowin through my nose..i got a whole mess of mocos..lmao


----------



## *SEEZER*

hey since theres no dues this week does that meen ur gonna buy my pizza this saturday..


----------



## *SEEZER*

hey since theres no dues this week does that meen ur gonna buy my pizza this saturday..


----------



## chamuco61

hahaha....yer funny!!!!!! nah, but for reals, i was gonna cover your dues, which is 5 bucks...dinner donation is 10 bucks per head...so i'll cover 5 bucks of your cost on saturday...


----------



## SAUL

SEE YOU THERE SHOT CALLERS :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## bad news

dont forget that frame vato !


----------



## chamuco61

i can smell pizza n chicken already...... :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

DONT FORGET THOSE TWISTED PARTS


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 16 2006, 01:21 PM~6767409
> *DONT FORGET THOSE TWISTED PARTS
> *


  he by any chance do you have any parts you dont want ? :biggrin:


----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news

hey eric ! bring me that memory card !


----------



## *SEEZER*

tight! ay umm when we get there are we supposed to pay to the club or can my fam just pay for our own stuff.......


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Dec 15 2006, 09:44 PM~6768270
> *tight! ay umm when we get there are we supposed to pay to the club or can my fam just pay for our own stuff.......
> *


either way, if you pitch in, we can just pull all our money together and get a gang of grub, but if you guys wanna pay for your owns, thats cool with me...


----------



## SAUL

HEY KENNY THAT PUMP WILL LOOK CLEAN ON MY GIRLS BIKE :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 16 2006, 12:15 AM~6768999
> *HEY KENNY THAT PUMP WILL LOOK CLEAN ON MY GIRLS BIKE  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 16 2006, 07:15 PM~6768999
> *HEY KENNY THAT PUMP WILL LOOK CLEAN ON MY GIRLS BIKE  :biggrin:
> *


ya ! ill trade that lil tiger  deal !


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 16 2006, 12:59 AM~6769246
> *ya ! ill trade that lil tiger    deal !
> *


 :0


----------



## SAUL

:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: TALK TO MY SON BUT I DONT THINK HE WOULD :biggrin: THATS HIS BITCH


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 17 2006, 07:33 AM~6771023
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  TALK TO MY SON BUT I DONT THINK HE WOULD  :biggrin: THATS HIS BITCH
> *


  had to try ! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61

goddammm dinner was good!!! sorry a couple of you guys couldnt make it, you guys missed out on some good pizza n chicken....we really should do this again soon...


----------



## bad news

that rain really was no good for me ! :angry: iam sorry i wasnt able to make it ! better safe than sorry


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 17 2006, 10:47 PM~6778085
> * that rail really was no good for me !  :angry: iam sorry i wasnt able to make it ! better safe than sorry
> *


relaxe, no one was pointing fingers, you werent the only one not there....jeez.. :uh:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 18 2006, 06:33 PM~6778298
> *relaxe, no one was pointing fingers, you werent the only one not there....jeez..  :uh:
> *


  :uh:


----------



## chamuco61

jesus freakin christ work is fucken boring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 19 2006, 05:59 AM~6779985
> *jesus freakin christ work is fucken boring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


  take a power nap !


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 18 2006, 01:37 PM~6780749
> * take a power nap !
> *


haha, i been nappin off and on all day....i hate workin in the office..


----------



## chamuco61

:wave:


----------



## chamuco61

damn, where the fuck is everybody these days??????????


----------



## chamuco61

:angry:


----------



## bad news




----------



## chamuco61

TTT


----------



## bad news

so whats up guys!


----------



## chamuco61

damn, no one is ever on at the same time these days.........


----------



## SAUL

WHAZ UP FOOL GET TO WORK :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

shit homie, this is work!!!! hahaha...put me behind a computer all day and this is what i do.........


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61

:scrutinize:


----------



## chamuco61

'sup snatches!! just passin thru n checkin in...and as usual, aint no one here......oh well...


----------



## bad news

whats up guys ! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

'sup kenny!!!


----------



## bad news

not much man hey can you guys help me out i need four 12 " rim loops for my pedal car ! i need to get my rims done so i can send it off to get painted !  so if you guys can help me out that would be great !


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 22 2006, 02:55 PM~6805682
> *not much man hey can you guys help me out i need four 12 " rim loops for my pedal car ! i need to get my rims done so i can send it off to get painted !    so if you guys can help me out that would be great !
> *


i got two completes, but they are going on this radio flyer bike that i am building for my girlfriends niece......hit up saul, maybe he got something layin around....


----------



## chamuco61

dont forget 818 chapter, meeting tonight...mandatory!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## bad news

saul do you have any 12" wheels laying around? :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

NAH KENNY I DONT SORRY


----------



## chamuco61

attention all ShotCallers...we are going to have another barbecue jan 7th at the mission park....for lorenzo's b-day....more details to come!!!!! all chapters invited...


----------



## chamuco61

TTT


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 22 2006, 10:29 PM~6808174
> *attention all ShotCallers...we are going to have another barbecue jan 7th at the mission park....for lorenzo's b-day....more details to come!!!!! all chapters invited...
> *


OOOOOO!!!!  TIGHT! ay yo peeps im gonna be off this mojo for a lil while so to all the club...*MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!* and a *HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!*..


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Dec 23 2006, 04:55 PM~6811125
> *OOOOOO!!!!  TIGHT!  ay yo peeps im gonna be off this mojo for a lil while so to all the club...MERRY CHRISTMAS!!! and a HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!..
> *


 :0 damn foo, congrats.......


----------



## SAUL

MERRY XMAS TO SHOT CALLERS


----------



## NaturalHighII

MERRY CHRISTMAS SHOT CALLERS FROM THEE ARTISTICS


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave: :biggrin:

STOPPING BY TO SAY HI AND MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 23 2006, 11:57 PM~6813453
> *:0 damn foo, congrats.......
> *


hahaha i edited the post....i was forced to put that..lol but as of right now we still aren't sure yet....but maybe...fuck im only 16! but fuck it..if i do have a kid ill keep it and make sure it grows up good!....but im hopin i dont have a kid right now..time will tell!


----------



## *SEEZER*

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO LUX AND THEE ARTISTICS AND ALL OTHER CLUBS! AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIES!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Dec 24 2006, 06:20 PM~6817637
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS TO LUX AND THEE ARTISTICS AND ALL OTHER CLUBS! AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIES!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## *SEEZER*

YES IM NOT A DADDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chamuco61

_*Merry Christmas to the ShotCallers Family and to all other clubs and solo riders!!!-chamuco...*_


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Dec 24 2006, 09:41 PM~6818218
> *YES IM NOT A DADDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


congratulations foo!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

MERRY CHRISMAS SHOT CALLERS FROM GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

FELIZ NAVIDAD SHOT CALLERS FROM THEE ARTISTICS FAMILY  :wave:


----------



## chamuco61

aye fuckers, what did y'alls get for xmas??? :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

:angry: a fucken sweater that dont fit my fat ass ! :uh: better lay off them chilli fries :0 and i got tamales  to help that sweat not fit even more  aoohh and a ebay gift card thing :cheesy:


----------



## casper805

MERRY CHRISTMAS SHOT CALLERS FROM THE WHOLE ARTISTICS FAMILIA


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 25 2006, 02:10 PM~6821761
> *:angry:  a fucken sweater that dont fit my fat ass !  :uh: better lay off them chilli fries  :0  and i got tamales    to help that sweat not fit even more    aoohh and a ebay gift card thing  :cheesy:
> *


sweaters suck!! i got a watch some new tools, and some clothes... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## bad news

i was hopeing for nice shit but you know when you have a kid nothing for you ! but the kid get everything ! what ever she got some cool toys i can play with !


----------



## GrimReaper

witch one of u guys is sellin this trike
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=150073266993


----------



## bad news

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=150073266993


whos trike is this eric ? :uh:


----------



## SAUL

YEAH WHOS TRIKE IS THAT :dunno:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper+Dec 26 2006, 12:20 AM~6825830-->
> 
> 
> 
> witch one of u guys is sellin this trike
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=150073266993
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by bad [email protected] 26 2006, 12:17 PM~6828352
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=150073266993
> whos trike is this eric ?  :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@Dec 26 2006, 03:14 PM~6829733
> *YEAH WHOS TRIKE IS THAT  :dunno:
> *


im askin the same damn question...i never seen this bike in any of our lineups or have i ever collected dues from its owners......anyone know how to email an ebay seller??? please do let me know how, so that i can set this fucker straight...oh yeah its a decent lookin trike too...


----------



## bad news

pm sent eric and heres his last name isidro


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 26 2006, 08:35 PM~6832139
> *pm sent eric and heres his last name isidro
> *


thanks kenny


----------



## sic713

whats up fellas..
how everybody been


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 26 2006, 08:44 PM~6832200
> *whats up fellas..
> how everybody been
> *


kickin it homie! hows everything down texas way??


----------



## chamuco61

up to the top we go.... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

hey guys, if you wanna support my new organization 'get off your ass kenny and build something already!' then just copy the green text off of my signature into your signature, so that we keep kenny focused on building a bike!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 26 2006, 03:20 AM~6825830
> *witch one of u guys is sellin this trike
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=150073266993
> *


i got the homies # if u need it pm me bro


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## bad news

alright so lets see what ideas you guys got for me ? my plans frenched antennas, head ligts , custom inside ! i still need to get them rims i think iam going to go tomorrow or so but let me know if you guys got any ideas  but i have all apart already i need to get some ideas so i can finish up the body and put bondo on the dings and make it straight and i want to do something in the back trunk space i guess i took off the rack and hose thing no need she aint no fire fighter :uh: but i want to get the mirrior thing engraved ? and these are pics when i got it the first day :cheesy: with the butter cup in it :tongue:


----------



## GrimReaper

u sould c if u can lower it a lil


----------



## bad news

ill see when i mess with the under stuff ! i need to get all of it chromed


----------



## GrimReaper

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 26 2006, 08:50 PM~6832250
> *kickin it homie! hows everything down texas way??
> *


everythings good.. workin workin workin.. tryin to bust out some new shit for the year...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 27 2006, 06:53 PM~6839138
> *everythings good.. workin workin workin.. tryin to bust out some new shit for the year...
> *


i hear that! we got a gang of new projects under wraps for the new year, we just gotta make 'em happen!


----------



## chamuco61

hey kenny, i say lower the car if possible, then keep with the stock wheels and kandy out the rims and leave the whitewalls as is with the lil chrome hub caps...kinda like an old bomba!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

or just drop the back n let the front up


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 27 2006, 07:25 PM~6839340
> *i hear that! we got a gang of new projects under wraps for the new year, we just gotta make 'em happen!
> *


yup.. same here.. keeny needs to hurry the hell up.. so i can paint his frame


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 27 2006, 07:54 PM~6839480
> *or just drop the back n let the front up
> *


 :0 that would be cool as hell!!!


----------



## SAUL

WHATS UP GUYS ITS STILL ON FOR THE 7TH


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 27 2006, 11:28 PM~6839737
> *:0 that would be cool as hell!!!
> *


now im a have to buy one to trick it out


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 27 2006, 10:59 PM~6840940
> *WHATS UP GUYS ITS STILL ON FOR THE 7TH
> *


yeah foo, dont forget the meetin on the 5th at krispy kreme at empire center... :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

CAN YOU GUYS HELP ME OUT I NEED SOME IDEAS OR ADVICE IAM GOING TO ADD THIS TRIKE PIECE I BOUGHT A WHILE AGO AND THE THING IS THAT I DONT LIKE THE MOUNT ON IT AT ALL IT SEEMS WELL IT JUST DOESNT LOOK GOOD AT ALL FOR ME AND I WOULD LIKE TO MAKE MOUNT ANOTHER WAY AND RAUL YOU CAN HELP ME OUT SINCE YOU MADE AWAY WITH YOU MOUNT ALSO SO IF YOU GUYS CAN GOVE ME SOME IDEAS AND ALSO A WAY TO ATTACH MY PUMP ON THERE ! I DONT REALLY WANT TO PUT SOME POLLS HOLDONG IT UP MAYBE I CAN FAB SOMETHING UP ? PICS OF THE BIKE COMING UP AND I DECIDE TO GO WITH THE TRIKE PIECE SINCE I REALLY WANT TO CAP EVERYTHING AND THE BACK ALSO SO IT LOOKS MORE UNIQUE P.S. PICKS COMING UP IN THE FOLLOWING POST


----------



## bad news




----------



## chamuco61

im drawin a blank with the whole mounting thing..as for the pump, are you going to build a box for the back???? or are you going to put a platform???


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 28 2006, 06:53 PM~6841345
> *im drawin a blank with the whole mounting thing..as for the pump, are you going to build a box for the back???? or are you going to put a platform???
> *


plat form i want hard lines ! and so you can see it !


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Are you going to use the small pump or a big one?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 29 2006, 08:02 AM~6844908
> *Are you going to use the small pump or a big one?
> *


the small one


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 28 2006, 12:15 PM~6845054
> *the small one
> *


  what else are you going to put back there? How do you bolt the pump on to things? Is it two holes like a regular pump or is it something else?


----------



## bad news

ya two bolts hold it up actullay want to put something else in there i dont know what maybe a spare rim ?  or a love seat ? a liquor bar ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Are you going to call your bike anything?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 29 2006, 08:21 AM~6845144
> *Are you going to call your bike anything?
> *


no i was going to make for my little but instead we decide to finish her pedal car  but i have no clue now the whole thing has changed in my head paint and everything :0 parts that i had sketched up  but i want some thing drastic i want to avoid the gay things i dont like music and dvds players !


----------



## AMB1800

the liquor bar idea is nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez

we will figure some shit out in chat then.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 29 2006, 08:27 AM~6845209
> *the liquor bar idea is nice
> *


i wouldnt be able to show it ! so i guess that idea is out !


----------



## AMB1800

what do you mean with that???

is alcohol illegal at shows???


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 28 2006, 12:30 PM~6845247
> *what do you mean with that???
> 
> is alcohol illegal at shows???
> *


not in the US.


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 28 2006, 01:29 PM~6845229
> *i wouldnt be able to show it ! so i guess that idea is out !
> *


as long as you use the little plastic shot bottles, it should be okay...they are more concerned with people bringing in glass bottles that can be broken n used as shanks...


----------



## chamuco61

good morning fuckers!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

bump.... :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

WHATS UP FOOL


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 29 2006, 07:38 PM~6858195
> *WHATS UP FOOL
> *


'sup! hey, did you see, the bidding ended on that one trike thats claimin ShotCallers on ebay....


----------



## chamuco61

'sup kenny, i see ya down there!!!


----------



## bad news

what up brothers !!!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 30 2006, 06:15 PM~6859847
> *'sup kenny, i see ya down there!!!
> *


not much man just getting some idea going through my head hey man did i tell that i got a new job a went today


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 29 2006, 11:16 PM~6859867
> *not much man just getting some idea going through my head hey man did i tell that i got a new job a went today
> *


yeah man, congratulations on the new job! where you workin at now??


----------



## bad news

the hilton reservation office i get to sit on my ass talk on the phone alday


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 29 2006, 11:18 PM~6859883
> *the hilton reservation office i get to sit on my ass talk on the phone alday
> *


allright!!!! kenny is a desk jockey too!!!!! hahahahah....thats fuckin cool man!! i bet it pays hella more than stater bros....


----------



## bad news

***** please naw the same for now but in feb ill be making 975 but hell money for me :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 29 2006, 11:22 PM~6859920
> ****** please naw the same for now but in feb ill be making 975 but hell money for me  :biggrin:
> *


well fuckit, it beats bein un employed...


----------



## bad news

ya you telling me bro ! hey eric i need some hard lines? for the bike


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 29 2006, 11:44 PM~6860098
> *  ya you telling me bro ! hey eric i need some hard lines? for the bike
> *


i think mike knows someone that can do that stuff...i'll hit him up tomorrow, hes asleep already..


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## *SEEZER*

wut up peeps? damn a whole mess of pages have been added since i been on..lol hey eric i got an idea for the new bike i got frm you...mini me of the one ur bondoing! lol wut you think???


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Dec 30 2006, 06:36 PM~6865182
> *wut up peeps? damn a whole mess of pages have been added since i been on..lol hey eric i got an idea for the new bike i got frm you...mini me of the one ur bondoing! lol wut you think???
> *


that sounds pretty cool!


----------



## *SEEZER*

yeah just gettin it ready for the cuting and welding of the tubes...then gotta get some one to weld and bondo the tank and back end...how my frame comin along?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:wave:


----------



## *SEEZER*

wutup paul? ay foo ill hit you up tomorrow about the show..send me a pm wit ur number...


----------



## SAUL

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*+Dec 30 2006, 06:54 PM~6865321-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah just gettin it ready for the cuting and welding of the tubes...then gotta get some one to weld and bondo the tank and back end...how my frame comin along?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your frame is coming along good...i just gotta get some more sand paper this week and smooth out the bondo a little more...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-*SEEZER*_@Dec 30 2006, 11:19 PM~6867158
> *wutup paul? ay foo ill hit you up tomorrow about the show..send me a pm wit ur number...
> *


what show????


----------



## SAUL

YEAH WHAT SHOW?????


----------



## chamuco61

i think hes talkin about the majestics new years show.... :uh: oh well...i said it before n i'll say it again...that picnic is no place for bikes...


----------



## lolow

Happy New Year Guys


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 31 2006, 06:22 PM~6872182
> *Happy New Year Guys
> *


Happy New Year to you too and to your entire Luxurious family!!!


----------



## wildponey

Happy new year to all the Shot Callers


----------



## SAUL

HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL YOU GUYS


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61

is everyone hung over or what?????? :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61

where is everyone these days????? what happened to bondyz n ismael???


----------



## bad news

i dont know what happend they dont come in here no more actually all you guys stopped except saul and then blamo you came back i know youve guys been busy  its nice to have you guys back !!!


----------



## chamuco61

i usually get on more when i am at work, so its pretty much hit or miss when it comes to runnin into anyone...and i think bondyz isnt here much cuz of work, and i dont know whats going on with ismael...


----------



## bad news

ya ! i hardly see anybody but its good for you guys to behere ! haha man work was so easy last night damn! i cant wait so i can start saying up my money again and get my shit painted !


----------



## chamuco61

damn, so whats goin on with the pedal car?????


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jan 3 2007, 10:00 AM~6883999
> *damn, so whats goin on with the pedal car?????
> *


actually i just got some media so i can sand blast it ! but hey saul what the best grit to use to take off thick paint ??? but ill be getting that done first ! the trike need parts mainly forks !


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 2 2007, 04:21 PM~6884465
> *actually i just got some media so i can sand blast it ! but hey saul what the best grit to use to take off thick paint ??? but ill be getting that done first ! the trike need parts mainly forks !
> *


cool beans homie!! my brushes are waiting for that little ranfla of yours....as for forks, you going to go with lazer cut or standard tube forks??????


----------



## SAUL

THANKS ERIC :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 2 2007, 11:30 PM~6888546
> *THANKS ERIC  :biggrin:
> *


no problem homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news

i dont even know yet actually ? hey SAUL WHAT TYPE OF MEDIA SHOULD I USE TO TAKE THICK PAINT OFF ?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 3 2007, 02:30 AM~6889239
> *i dont even know yet actually ? hey SUAL WHAT TYPE OF MEDIA SHOULD I USE TO TAKE THICK PAINT OFF ?
> *


i got a set of incomplete forks (they are missing the top braces) you can have them, just to get them outta my garage....


----------



## SAUL

SINCE WHEN IS MY NAME SUAL :buttkick:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 3 2007, 07:45 PM~6895813
> *SINCE WHEN IS MY NAME SUAL  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 3 2007, 09:30 PM~6889239
> *i dont even know yet actually ? hey SAUL WHAT TYPE OF MEDIA SHOULD I USE TO TAKE THICK PAINT OFF ?
> *


----------



## bad news

:ugh: lol! cut me some slack ! you didnt even tell me ! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 4 2007, 02:01 AM~6899049
> *    :ugh:  lol! cut me some slack ! you didnt even tell me !  :biggrin:
> *


are you sandblasting it yourself???? or having a shop do it, because if you are having a shop do it for you, then they should know the proper grain of media to use...


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jan 5 2007, 03:23 AM~6899906
> *are you sandblasting it yourself???? or having a shop do it, because if you are having a shop do it for you, then they should know the proper grain of media to use...
> *


ya iam doing it myself ! i bought some 70 grit i dont know if its strong enough for it ?


----------



## *SEEZER*

wut people??? see some of u guys at the meeting tomorrow....


----------



## *SEEZER*

ay you myspacers.....im not on there anymore..got boring and turned into a burn for me =) lol but hey you know wut i realized....IM LITERALLY PROBABLY THE BROKEST PERSON ON EARTH...LMAO MY PROJECTS MIGHT NOT EVEN BE DONE IN TIME FOR SAN BERDO..GREAT! UNLESS I CAN SOME HOW SHIT OUT 400 BUCKS..LOL


----------



## SAUL

WHAAAT


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jan 4 2007, 11:07 PM~6907569
> *ay you myspacers.....im not on there anymore..got boring and turned into a burn for me =) lol but hey you know wut i realized....IM LITERALLY PROBABLY THE BROKEST PERSON ON EARTH...LMAO MY PROJECTS MIGHT NOT EVEN BE DONE IN TIME FOR SAN BERDO..GREAT! UNLESS I CAN SOME HOW SHIT OUT 400 BUCKS..LOL
> *


yeah foo, i noticed that you disappeared...thats cool though. im gonna be taking full charge of the bike club page on myspace as of now...  dont trip about san berdoo right now, there are a few things to talk about at the meeting regarding that show and others....oh yeah, seezer, dont forget, im pickin you up when i get cachito for the meeting, so dont go jumpin the bus again...


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## SAUL

DONT FORGET THE STUFF SEEZER :biggrin: ILL SEE YOU IN THE MEETING


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

sup guys i have a custom show seat for sale. 
its orange with yellow piping with center mirrors. i want $6O
i will take trades.

this seat was on rec's bike. hit me up if interested.


----------



## casper805




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 5 2007, 03:05 PM~6912499
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 5 2007, 02:16 PM~6912123
> *DONT FORGET THE STUFF SEEZER  :biggrin: ILL SEE YOU IN THE MEETING
> *


im gonna dig out them thangs i told you about too homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

sounds good eric see you at the meeting ey do you have seezers # if so pm me with it


----------



## SAUL

GOOD MEETING TONIGHT THANKS SEEZER FOR THE FENDERS SEE YOU ALL SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

..............dont forget to go to are show....................
the deeper the better, :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 5 2007, 10:43 PM~6916023
> *GOOD MEETING TONIGHT THANKS SEEZER FOR THE FENDERS SEE YOU ALL SUNDAY  :biggrin:
> *


yea, all we needed was robert n ismael, and then everyone would have been there.....i smell carne cookin already...... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jan 5 2007, 11:45 PM~6916602
> *..............dont forget to go to are show....................
> the deeper the better, :biggrin:
> *


for sure homie!! this is a mandatory show for the whole ShotCallers family....


----------



## chamuco61

'sup people!!!


----------



## SAUL

HHHMMM I CAN SMELL THE CARNE ASADA ALREADY WAZ UP :wave: ARE THE BUD LIGHTS COLD AREADY ERIC :biggrin: J/K


----------



## Bondyz

I SMELL THE CARNE TOO AND THE PEDISA THAT REBOERTS GONNA HAVE HAHAHA!!!! HITTIN THE SIDEWALK SWITCH, IMA MAKE IT OUT TOMORROW FOR SURE OYE U GUYS ALMOST BROKE OFF MY GOOD FENDER YESTERDAY HAHAHAHHA


----------



## Bondyz

AY ERIC THAT CD IS BANGING THANKS, I CAN BOOGIE DOWN TO IT NOW HAHAHA


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 6 2007, 02:35 PM~6920174
> *HHHMMM I CAN SMELL THE CARNE ASADA ALREADY  WAZ UP  :wave: ARE THE BUD LIGHTS COLD AREADY ERIC  :biggrin:  J/K
> *


hell yea homie, they are as cold as the market keeps them... :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jan 6 2007, 05:46 PM~6920944
> *AY ERIC THAT CD IS BANGING THANKS, I CAN BOOGIE DOWN TO IT NOW HAHAHA
> *


i knew you would dig it! #14 is my favorite track....


----------



## Bondyz

pretty bad homie, theres gonna be a magazine taking pics tomorrow?


----------



## SAUL

EY THEM GUYS COMMING DOWN AFTERALL SO I CAN TAKE MY BIKE IF NOT IM DEBATING ON TAKING IT


----------



## *SEEZER*

yeah me too..i got the red one to take but no one to take me so i might be stuck on the bus..and if i take the bus i cant take the rice and beans...can i still get plates,forks,spoons?????


----------



## Bondyz

im not sure if im taking my cruiser but the chips for sure


----------



## *SEEZER*

wutup bondyz? looks like we're the only ones up in here right now but im about to get off..lol


----------



## *SEEZER*

hahahahah i just remembered about my signature..lmao


----------



## SAUL

SEEZER YOU AINT BROKE HOMIE THERES ALOT OF US THAT CANT BUILD OUR PROJECTS DUE TO MONEY ISSUES JUST BE PATIENT IM PRETTY SURE YOU WILL SAVE SOME CASH AND BUILD A BAD ASS BIKE THAT YOUR GOING TO BE PROUD OF ITS JUST A MATTER OF TIME AND BEING DEDICATED


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 7 2007, 05:43 PM~6923144
> *SEEZER YOU AINT BROKE HOMIE THERES ALOT OF US THAT CANT  BUILD OUR PROJECTS DUE TO MONEY ISSUES JUST BE PATIENT IM PRETTY SURE YOU WILL SAVE SOME CASH AND BUILD A BAD ASS BIKE THAT YOUR GOING TO BE PROUD OF ITS JUST A MATTER OF TIME AND BEING DEDICATED
> *


thats so true seezer but hey just be patient and get a job !  or collect cans !!


----------



## SAUL

HEY KENNY YOU COMMING DOWN TOMORROW HOMIE


----------



## SAUL

SEE YOU GUYS AT THE PARK


----------



## *SEEZER*

wutup peeps....that was a good bbq...it was koo to see most of the family there..ill post my pix in a few minutes...gotta upload them..


----------



## Bondyz

YEA IT WAS GOOD HOPEFULLY NEXT TIME I CAN KICK IT MORE


----------



## *SEEZER*

heres the first video...shit my camera sux ass!


----------



## chamuco61

im gonna start formatting the slideshow for the myspace in a few....


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 6 2007, 06:35 PM~6921275
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## *SEEZER*

change the song too..i changed it to lowrider


----------



## *SEEZER*

oh check the shotcallers photobucket for the pix of today...there in a album


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jan 7 2007, 08:39 PM~6929594
> *:wave:
> *


you still want that seat?


----------



## Bondyz

ay eric thanks for the dax, ill use it tomorrow hahaha....put up some pics i wanna see them


----------



## *SEEZER*

ok so yeah i agree with everybody and i say my camera sux!


----------



## Bondyz

hahaha that pic sucks!!


----------



## Bondyz

hey seezer put up a link to the photobucket


----------



## SAUL

KEEP POSTING


----------



## *SEEZER*




----------



## *SEEZER*




----------



## *SEEZER*




----------



## Bondyz

hahaha hoe repair


----------



## *SEEZER*

hahaha edgar looks fat...lmao from his cheeks..

















this guy look retarded vvvv


----------



## *SEEZER*

snoopy from O.C.!


















and joe who has to ride a bmx because he can't help two wheeling and messing up his trike..


----------



## *SEEZER*

ok thats all my pix..well most..heres the link to the photobucket...


http://s105.photobucket.com/albums/m228/Sh...%20bbq/?start=0


----------



## Bondyz

its all good, i want a new bike the cruiser is a bitch to haul around


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 7 2007, 09:47 PM~6929689
> *you still want that seat?
> *


yea, i didnt get a chance to get the rims out yesterday and i didnt get online for too long either to leave you a message..but yea, i still want it.


----------



## Bondyz

ay eric u finish the slide show yet?


----------



## chamuco61

the slide show is up, but i havent put the o.c. guys in it yet, i dont know what names go with what pics and i only got two of them before my batteries took a shit!!!


----------



## Bondyz

haha yea?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jan 7 2007, 10:16 PM~6930005
> *haha yea?
> *


yea....


----------



## *SEEZER*

yea? hno:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jan 7 2007, 10:24 PM~6930080
> *yea? hno:
> *


and what??? :angry: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bad news

hey bondyz what you need a 16 or 20 for ?


----------



## sic713

fat ass


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 7 2007, 09:53 PM~6930375
> *hey bondyz what you need a 16 or 20 for ?
> *


jus to have it ken..... :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: 
hahaha what you think?


----------



## bad news

well i was going to say if youre going ride it then ill see but if youre just going to let it sit then ???


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 7 2007, 11:15 PM~6930530
> *well i was going to say if youre going ride it then ill see but if youre just going to let it sit then ???
> *


fat ass


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jan 7 2007, 09:50 PM~6929705
> *ok so yeah i agree with everybody and i say my camera sux!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now thats the deepest pic of us ever!!!!!! too bad we still aint complete here....


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 7 2007, 10:53 PM~6930375
> *hey bondyz what you need a 16 or 20 for ?
> *


to *build* it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jan 8 2007, 06:38 PM~6930693
> *to build it!!! :biggrin:
> *


ooh i thought he wanted a already down one ?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 7 2007, 11:46 PM~6930751
> *ooh i thought he wanted a already down one ?
> *


he just realized that its too much a bitch takin that cruiser everywhere...


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jan 8 2007, 06:49 PM~6930777
> *he just realized that its too much a bitch takin that cruiser everywhere...
> *


  ya i got a girl frame that i would weld up for him if he wanted ? as for biys frame i only have one and thats mine  sorry but if his intrested in the girl frame ill weld it up ? :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 8 2007, 12:00 AM~6930840
> *  ya i got a girl frame that i would weld up for him if he wanted ? as for biys frame i only have one and thats mine   sorry but if his intrested in the girl frame ill weld it up ?  :biggrin:
> *


hit him up, you never know, he may want one of those...


----------



## chamuco61

mornin hoes.... :biggrin:


----------



## Bondyz

mornin hoodrat :roflmao:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jan 8 2007, 11:27 AM~6933088
> *mornin hoodrat :roflmao:
> *


i dont see ismael in here.... :biggrin:


----------



## Bondyz

hahaha naw they dont have computers in tijuana


----------



## chamuco61

hahahah...its not like he knew how to type in america anyway...

aye foo, i got this flica that you should put as your avitar pic...i'll send it to you later on, its on my home computer..


----------



## Bondyz

allright what is it of?


----------



## chamuco61

its an old black n white pic of a pachuco gettin arrested by a cop...its a pretty bad ass pic.


----------



## Bondyz

o yea? send it to me when u get home


----------



## chamuco61

aight, i will. hows that dax??


----------



## Bondyz

pretty stiff, haha what i put in today is my pomade for the week


----------



## chamuco61

im tellin ya, if you fall asleep with that shit in your hair, all you have to do is comb it out again and its still good...its a bitch to wash out when you have to though...


----------



## Bondyz

yea thas bomb...ay ill get at you later the bells gonna ring


----------



## chamuco61

alrato vato...lates...


----------



## *SEEZER*

hey peeps..good fooking mornin! im in class not doin shit as usual! lmao


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jan 8 2007, 12:44 PM~6933667
> *hey peeps..good fooking mornin! im in class not doin shit as usual! lmao
> *


'sup seezer.. :wave:


----------



## *SEEZER*

wutup eric....ay so next show is east la huh...damn! i gotta get my bike ready! hey i was gonna ask you sumthin....ill pm ya


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jan 8 2007, 12:48 PM~6933694
> *wutup eric....ay so next show is east la huh...damn! i gotta get my bike ready! hey i was gonna ask you sumthin....ill pm ya
> *


yup next show is east los....


----------



## bad news




----------



## chamuco61

'sup kenny!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

you playing desk jockey still? not much man just eating


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 8 2007, 02:04 PM~6934416
> *you playing desk jockey still? not much man just eating
> *


hell yea, someone gotta make sure the chair dont move and no one steals the computer..hahahah....


----------



## bad news

haha thas funny man ! you get to work early dont you ! like 5 huh !


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 8 2007, 02:08 PM~6934454
> *haha thas funny man ! you get to work early dont you ! like 5 huh !
> *


shit i clock in at 6:45 and im out around 3:00...sometimes here til 4:30....goddamm i loves me some overtime..makes the check look sweet!!!


----------



## bad news

ohh yeah until youre not makeing any money off youre over time ! :angry: i cant wait untill i get payed at the end of the month iam going to start saving up again ! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 8 2007, 02:14 PM~6934508
> *ohh yeah until youre not makeing any money off youre over time !  :angry:  i cant wait untill i get payed at the end of the month iam going to start saving up again !  :biggrin:
> *


man, my job hates payin overtime, but they have to, because i do the payroll now and i make sure that they receive my paperwork for overtime!!!!


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jan 8 2007, 01:06 PM~6934436
> *hell yea, someone gotta make sure the chair dont move and no one steals the computer..hahahah....
> *


hahahaha thats some funny shit!!


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## bad news




----------



## chamuco61

'sup peeps...


----------



## bad news

not much just woke up ! and chillin !


----------



## *SEEZER*

sheckin in!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 9 2007, 12:40 PM~6943336
> *not much just woke up ! and chillin !
> *


damn, rub it in for those of us that have to get up early... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jan 9 2007, 12:42 PM~6943378
> *sheckin in!
> *


yo!! :wave:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jan 10 2007, 07:48 AM~6943440
> *damn, rub it in for those of us that have to get up early... :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: lol


----------



## chamuco61

i fucken hate office work...i cant wait to get back to driving my short bus tomorrow!!!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jan 10 2007, 07:54 AM~6943491
> *i fucken hate office work...i cant wait to get back to driving my short bus tomorrow!!!
> *


woot woot !! :biggrin: hey how many peeps you fit in there ! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 9 2007, 12:59 PM~6943532
> *woot woot !!  :biggrin: hey how many peeps you fit in there !  :biggrin:
> *


8 passengers total including my partner......i feel like a ringmaster of a circus with these fuckers... :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux

u cart around retards?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 10 2007, 08:05 AM~6943582
> *u cart around retards?
> *


well thats not the proper way to say it ! but perhaps


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 9 2007, 01:05 PM~6943582
> *u cart around retards?
> *


yup...they are actually pretty amusing...


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jan 10 2007, 08:03 AM~6943566
> *8 passengers total including my partner......i feel like a ringmaster of a circus with these fuckers... :biggrin:
> *


do i here beer run ? :biggrin: get some cheetos!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 9 2007, 01:10 PM~6943623
> *well thats not the proper way to say it ! but perhaps
> *


thats what they call each other....its pretty damn funny!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 9 2007, 01:11 PM~6943638
> *do i here beer run ?  :biggrin: get some cheetos!
> *


haha!!! i got one that limps though, so he gonna have to be the lookout..


----------



## NorCalLux

have u had any droolers?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 9 2007, 01:40 PM~6943848
> *have u had any droolers?
> *


they all drool....even the 'high functioning' ones...


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jan 9 2007, 12:12 PM~6943655
> *haha!!! i got one that limps though, so he gonna have to be the lookout..
> *


HAHAHAHA ur going to hell for sure hahahaha


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jan 9 2007, 01:05 PM~6944042
> *they all drool....even the 'high functioning' ones...
> *


 :roflmao: including the driver!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: 




































jk


----------



## SAUL

EY ERIC YOUR FRAME IS DONE


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jan 9 2007, 11:08 PM~6949135
> *HAHAHAHA ur going to hell for sure hahahaha
> *


like i didnt already know that........ :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 10 2007, 12:12 AM~6949478
> *EY ERIC YOUR FRAME IS DONE
> *


cool man, i'll try and swing by tonight and get it from you.


----------



## Bondyz

ay eric instead of doing thr bondo on my cruiser frame im gonna give you a new frame to sandblast and bondo i gave you the 35 dollars for the bondo ill give you the other 35 when ur done, is that cool? ill give you the frame when i get it its gonna be 20''


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jan 10 2007, 11:22 AM~6951982
> *ay eric instead of doing thr bondo on my cruiser frame im gonna give you a new frame to sandblast and bondo i gave you the 35 dollars for the bondo ill give you the other 35 when ur done, is that cool? ill give you the frame when i get it its gonna be 20''
> *


you came up on a 20"? :0


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jan 10 2007, 10:23 AM~6951988
> *you came up on a 20"? :0
> *


naw but im planning to hahaha


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jan 10 2007, 11:27 AM~6952026
> *naw but im planning to hahaha
> *


oh i see.... :biggrin: 

no prob on the frame mods, jus let me know when you get the frame and i'll have that bitch blasted n welded ready for bondo..

almost done with seezers frame too, just been too busy to work on it last couple weeks......


----------



## Bondyz

allright thas cool, haha so how are the tards?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jan 10 2007, 11:34 AM~6952067
> *allright thas cool, haha so how are the tards?
> *


hahahaaha.....shit homie, im still holdin down the desk until next week now....


----------



## Bondyz

ooo haha ay whens the next meeting


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jan 10 2007, 11:50 AM~6952187
> *ooo haha ay whens the next meeting
> *


on friday the 19th...back at the coffee shop....


----------



## Bondyz

allright thas cool ill try to be there


----------



## chamuco61

:thumbsup: 


damn its fucken boring at work right now.....


----------



## bad news

hey eric i think i got the wrong number for that bike shop can you give it to me again ! i got some cell phone voicmail ? :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 10 2007, 02:19 PM~6953409
> *hey eric i think i got the wrong number for that bike shop can you give it to me again ! i got some cell phone voicmail ?  :biggrin:
> *


which bike shop????


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## Bondyz

que onda familia


----------



## Bondyz

que onda familia


----------



## bad news

yo ! wheres eric at ! his usually here around this time !


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz+Jan 11 2007, 11:49 AM~6961011-->
> 
> 
> 
> que onda familia
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats crackin'!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bad news_@Jan 11 2007, 03:20 PM~6962448
> *yo ! wheres eric at ! his usually here around this time !
> *


i didnt have access to the internet today, so i had to suffer with no computer...


----------



## SAUL

I HAVE A SMALL BIKE FRAME IN THE TRUNK OF MY CAR THAT JUST GOT SANDBLASTED BUT THE OWNER SAID HE WILL PICK IT UP AND HASNT YET SO IF ANYBODY WANTS IT LET ME KNOW SHOT CALLERS ITS A FRAME FORKS AND CHAIN GUARD IT JUST TO BE A RADIO FLYER


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:wave:


----------



## *SEEZER*

WUTUP EVERYONE??? ME JUST CHILLIAN LIKE A VILLIAN LIKE USUAL! LOL


----------



## bad news

:biggrin: oohh sorry to hear about youre loss for the day eric  but hey did you get to drive the bus around !


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 11 2007, 10:46 PM~6966701
> *I HAVE A SMALL BIKE FRAME IN THE TRUNK OF MY  CAR THAT JUST GOT SANDBLASTED BUT THE OWNER SAID HE WILL PICK IT UP AND HASNT YET SO IF ANYBODY WANTS IT LET ME KNOW SHOT CALLERS ITS A FRAME FORKS AND CHAIN GUARD IT JUST TO BE A RADIO FLYER
> *


aye fucker, something came up the other day and i couldnt make it...dont be givin my shit away...i'll swing by tonight for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 12 2007, 02:23 AM~6967865
> *:biggrin: oohh sorry to hear about youre loss for the day eric   but hey did you get to drive the bus around !
> *


nah, i had to run to the corporate office in torrance for a training meeting...


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jan 12 2007, 07:45 AM~6968697
> *nah, i had to run to the corporate office in torrance for a training meeting...
> *


so u the big cheese for the day o what haha


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jan 12 2007, 11:18 AM~6969709
> *so u the big cheese for the day o what haha
> *


haha, somethin like that.... :biggrin:


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jan 12 2007, 10:19 AM~6969718
> *haha, somethin like that.... :biggrin:
> *


i jus bought a squire bullet guitar


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jan 12 2007, 11:22 AM~6969734
> *i jus bought a squire bullet guitar
> *


serio?! damn thats cool man, we should jam sometime, i'll bring out the upright bass...


----------



## Bondyz

u play bass? you know im down


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jan 12 2007, 11:40 AM~6969887
> *u play bass? you know im down
> *


im learnin..mike bought an upright bass off one of his co workers, and i been tryin to get the hang of playing that fucker..i play guitar, and can play electric bass, so the upright shouldnt be too hard..


----------



## SAUL

IM JUST PLAYING GIVE ME A CALL LATER WHEN YOUR COMMING TO PICK IT UP :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 12 2007, 11:52 AM~6969979
> *IM JUST PLAYING GIVE ME A CALL LATER WHEN YOUR COMMING TO PICK IT UP  :biggrin:
> *


aight.


----------



## Bondyz

i bought it online i cant wait till it gets to my house


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jan 12 2007, 11:55 AM~6969998
> *i bought it online i cant wait till it gets to my house
> *


what color did you get?? i got a white standard stratocaster..that fucker plays nice!!!


----------



## Bondyz

its the royal blue


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jan 12 2007, 12:11 PM~6970152
> *its the royal blue
> *


nice!!!!! damn, i wanna get some new strings on that bass now...


----------



## bad news

ahhh shit eric going to be slaping some string !  i cant play up right for shit man ! a bunch of buddys have them and try to teach me but naw the slapping shit is to okward for me ! :angry:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 12 2007, 12:58 PM~6970535
> *ahhh shit eric going to be slaping some string !   i cant play up right for shit man ! a bunch of buddys have them and try to teach me but naw the slapping shit is to okward for me !  :angry:
> *


i know man, thats the fucken hard part, i can get the fingering easily and can light pluck like you do on an electric bass, but when it gets to slappin scales n shit, i cant get the hang of ir...mike can play that fucker pretty good though...


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jan 12 2007, 12:44 PM~6970851
> *i know man, thats the fucken hard part, i can get the fingering easily and can light pluck like you do on an electric bass, but when it gets to slappin scales n shit, i cant get the hang of ir...mike can play that fucker pretty good though...
> *


hahahaha im sure both of you can get ur fingering easy


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 12 2007, 08:50 PM~6974368
> *:wave:
> *


'sup casper!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jan 12 2007, 11:09 PM~6975951
> *'sup casper!
> *


sup chamuco n the rest of shotcallers how u homies been?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 13 2007, 12:13 AM~6975961
> *sup chamuco n the rest of shotcallers how u homies been?
> *


we been doing good, just chillin and gettin our shit together for the new season... how about you guys?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jan 12 2007, 11:16 PM~6975975
> *we been doing good, just chillin and gettin our shit together for the new season... how about you guys?
> *


coo coo wheve been trying to finish our projects starting new ones just trying to show strong this year u know homie


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 13 2007, 12:17 AM~6975981
> *coo coo wheve been trying to finish our projects starting new ones just trying to show strong this year u know homie
> *


sounds good! we want to hit more shows this year too.


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## bad news

sup bro ! just got home  ! lol iam freaking bored and hungry


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 13 2007, 02:11 AM~6976470
> *sup bro ! just got home   ! lol iam freaking bored and hungry
> *


i could go for some grub right now myself!!


----------



## bad news

iam eating some hotdogs  ummm


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 13 2007, 02:24 AM~6976514
> *iam eating some hotdogs   ummm
> *


fucker.. :angry: jk man, hotdogs give me gas....i want some cheese.. :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jan 13 2007, 09:28 PM~6976533
> *fucker.. :angry:  jk man, hotdogs give me gas....i want some cheese.. :biggrin:
> *


not if you eat beef ones  those are good but expensive ! :angry: i actually want some chilli fries !


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 13 2007, 02:31 AM~6976545
> *not if you eat beef ones   those are good but expensive !  :angry: i actually want some chilli fries !
> *


theres spot in pacoima that makes some bomb ass chili fries......


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## bad news

whats shot callers ! :biggrin: whats every up to ! hey saul where you able to dome the favor ! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

chillin man! what u up to??


----------



## bad news

not much iam wating to get picked up by my little old lady so we can kick but ive been thinking of a way to weld a plate in ! to much thinking i think iam just going to weld and see how it comes out !


----------



## SAUL

i called but he was busy im going there tomorrow


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 14 2007, 11:57 AM~6979261
> *i called but he was busy im going there tomorrow
> *


pm sent


----------



## *SEEZER*

eric hit me up tonight if you get the chance..i need to talk to you bout somethin...oh and WUTUP SHOTCALLERS????


----------



## SAUL

whats up seezer


----------



## *SEEZER*

wutup saul??? nuthin much here...ay did eric get you my frame,fenders,and chainguard to you????


----------



## SAUL

NOPE :nono:


----------



## *SEEZER*

ooohhh eric!!!!!..lol jk..he was supposed to give them to you when he picked up his radio flyer...


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jan 12 2007, 11:20 PM~6975992
> *sounds good! we want to hit more shows this year too.
> *


U GOT PICS OF UR PINSTRIPINGS U HAVE DONE CHAMUCO?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 13 2007, 11:33 PM~6982100
> *U GOT PICS OF UR PINSTRIPINGS U HAVE DONE CHAMUCO?
> *


i got a few pics up on myspace..i dont have many pics up yet since im re-designing this page...

http://www.myspace.com/chamucoskustomstriping


----------



## bad news

what up brothas !


----------



## chamuco61

:wave:


----------



## bad news

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

whats up guys :wave:


----------



## bad news

:0


----------



## SAUL

HELLO HELLO ANYBODY HERE


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## chamuco61

damn im sleepy....hey guys, dont forget, meeting is back at the old spot this friday...7:30...


----------



## bad news

hey guys  hows every one doing ? :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## SAUL

TO THE TOP


----------



## bad news

whats up guys !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER*

wutup everyone? ay eric im not gonna be able to make it tonight to da meeting cuz i got in some trouble last night wit my mom..ill hit you up after skool


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jan 19 2007, 01:02 PM~7031803
> *wutup everyone? ay eric im not gonna be able to make it tonight to da meeting cuz i got in some trouble last night wit my mom..ill hit you up after skool
> *


busted :0


----------



## *SEEZER*

lol


----------



## bad news




----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

sup fellas!! ey saul, wheres my bike??:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

IM PICKING THE FRAME UP MONDAY WHEN I TAKE HIM MY NEW ONE DID YOU FINISH THE BOX


----------



## *SEEZER*

:wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 21 2007, 01:27 AM~7043579
> *IM PICKING THE FRAME UP MONDAY WHEN I TAKE HIM MY NEW ONE DID YOU FINISH THE BOX
> *


not yet dogg, i wasnt home all day, and dont think ill have much time tomorrow either, i got to go to work then me n mike gonna go to see the laker game...one of his customers gave him some tickets...but i got the brackets n shit already, so it will get done real soon!


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Bondyz

ay saul ill pass on that bike i want something i can build up on my own, about last friday my bad i thought it was in burbank...next time ill go wit the money for the shirt


----------



## SAUL

YOU MISSED OUT ON A NICE BIKE


----------



## *SEEZER*

wut bike????... eric im still gonna need wut i asked you for so yeah as soon as you can...gracias!


----------



## SAUL

theres a schwinn lowrider bike 20inch all complete with the tank done up its painted and every thing it just needs to be cleaned for 75 dollars it has 144 spokes fan style spring forks all complete just the frame is worth that much without the tank but bondyz says he wants to build one of his own i was going to buy it but i have to finish the lil tiger for my daughter


----------



## *SEEZER*

oooohhh you got any pix?


----------



## SAUL

no i have no pictures


----------



## *SEEZER*

aaww man...lol


----------



## SAUL

i just called up the guy he told me to go pick it up tomorrow ill probably get it and make some feria out of it in here :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jan 22 2007, 08:36 PM~7058640
> *wut bike????... eric im still gonna need wut i asked you for so yeah as soon as you can...gracias!
> *


aight man, i'll make a few calls tomorrow to some people that i need to collect off of, and ill let you know what i can do for ya!!!


----------



## bad news

damn saul you never let me know i have the money and everything !


----------



## SAUL

pm sent kenny


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jan 23 2007, 12:06 AM~7060922
> *aight man, i'll make a few calls tomorrow to some people that i need to collect off of, and ill let you know what i can do for ya!!!
> *


  let me know..


----------



## Bondyz

yea ay thanks for the offer


----------



## *SEEZER*

hey saul..you think you can do me a favor??? how much would you charge me to make some training wheels for my nephew like ur sons??? from that shopping cart..lol let me know if you can...


----------



## *SEEZER*




----------



## *SEEZER*

like thoughs....


----------



## SAUL

YOU WANT ME TO BUY EVERYTHING OR YOU PUT THE SUPPLYS ILL PUT THEM TOGETHER


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jan 24 2007, 05:21 PM~7068376
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 23 2007, 10:40 PM~7069076
> *YOU WANT ME TO BUY EVERYTHING OR YOU PUT THE SUPPLYS ILL PUT THEM TOGETHER
> *


aww shit..how much will it come out to if you buy wut you need?....


----------



## *SEEZER*

well i got the brackets from the ones he's got now..would you be able to use those?


----------



## chamuco61

'sup family!!! i just got a comment on myspace from snoop from o.c. chapter that they are planning their own show for september 16!!! we should all consider rollin out there to show some support!!!!


----------



## bad news

are you guys have youre show this year also eric


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 24 2007, 04:06 PM~7074215
> *are you guys have youre show this year also eric
> *


yup, as soon as we can get everyone at the meeting again, we will talk about a date and possible location change.....


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jan 24 2007, 01:16 PM~7073185
> *'sup family!!! i just got a comment on myspace from snoop from o.c. chapter that they are planning their own show for september 16!!! we should all consider rollin out there to show some support!!!!
> *


kool..fo sho ill be ther...yeah i was bored today so i felt like fuckin up my backback..lol


----------



## chamuco61

i painted the little radio flyer bike the other day with a montana can...that shit comes in a gang of colors!! came out pretty nice too!


----------



## bad news

just let me know i have wed. and thursday off ?


----------



## *SEEZER*

TO THE TOP HOMIES!




HERE WE GO! 

AND AY WHOS "SHOTCALLERS O.C."


----------



## *SEEZER*

OH NVM..I FIGURED IT OUT..LOL


----------



## casper805

new page


----------



## *SEEZER*

LOL OKAAAYYYY..NAW JUST KIDDIN MAN :wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jan 25 2007, 09:55 PM~7089270
> *LOL OKAAAYYYY..NAW JUST KIDDIN MAN :wave:
> *


c'mon u guys are almost to 100


----------



## *SEEZER*

OH YEAH HUH.. :roflmao: :roflmao: ALMOST THERE!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jan 25 2007, 09:57 PM~7089304
> *OH YEAH HUH.. :roflmao:  :roflmao: ALMOST THERE!
> *


c'mon 15 more posts post up pics or something


----------



## *SEEZER*

ahh crap i would but i gotta go..lol peace out to everyone!


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805




----------



## SAUL

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

WHATS UP EVERYBODY :wave:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 25 2007, 10:16 PM~7089536
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> *


this foo its already on the top


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 25 2007, 10:19 PM~7089560
> *this foo its already on the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this shit came out clean like that who ownes it now?


----------



## SAUL

THATS MY BIKE


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 25 2007, 10:23 PM~7089603
> *THATS MY BIKE
> *


looks way beter now then before


----------



## casper805

100 pgs for u guys congrats


----------



## SAUL

THERES A FEW OTHER THINGS THAT ARE GOING TO BE ADDED SPECIALLY THE FENDERS THOSE LOWRIDER FENDERS ARE UGLY IM PUTTING THE ORIGINAL FENDERS ON IT THE SMALL ONE IN THE FRONT AND THE HALF DUCK TAIL ONE IN THE BACK AND THE SEAT OFCOURSE THAT SEAT IS ALSO UGLY :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 25 2007, 10:28 PM~7089656
> *  THERES A FEW OTHER THINGS THAT ARE GOING TO BE ADDED SPECIALLY THE FENDERS THOSE LOWRIDER FENDERS ARE UGLY IM PUTTING THE ORIGINAL FENDERS ON IT THE SMALL ONE IN THE FRONT AND THE HALF DUCK TAIL ONE IN THE BACK AND THE SEAT OFCOURSE THAT SEAT IS ALSO UGLY  :biggrin:
> *


lol  cant wait to see it


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 25 2007, 11:04 PM~7089404
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


daammmmmmnn!!! 100 pages!!! hey casper, thanks for the posts, too bad this bike is no longer with us....but oh well fuckit, it brought up our page count!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 25 2007, 11:08 PM~7089451
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


another ex member... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 25 2007, 11:28 PM~7089656
> *  THERES A FEW OTHER THINGS THAT ARE GOING TO BE ADDED SPECIALLY THE FENDERS THOSE LOWRIDER FENDERS ARE UGLY IM PUTTING THE ORIGINAL FENDERS ON IT THE SMALL ONE IN THE FRONT AND THE HALF DUCK TAIL ONE IN THE BACK AND THE SEAT OFCOURSE THAT SEAT IS ALSO UGLY  :biggrin:
> *


you mean, the green bay packers seat??? :biggrin: yea foo, you should do that shit up in suede....


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jan 25 2007, 11:03 PM~7090017
> *daammmmmmnn!!! 100 pages!!! hey casper, thanks for the posts, too bad this bike is no longer with us....but oh well fuckit, it brought up our page count!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 25 2007, 11:24 PM~7089623
> *looks way beter now then before
> *


 :thumbsup: Sure does!


----------



## SAUL

OSTRICH MAYBE


----------



## *SEEZER*

wutup peeps???? damn it! im at skool and our computers only show us red "x's"! that sux!......so i guess i wait to see wut was posted..lol but thanx for the bumps casper!


----------



## bad news

:wave:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## *SEEZER*

eellllooooohhhh


----------



## SAUL

:wave:


----------



## *SEEZER*

wtf? wheres everyone at now a days????


----------



## *SEEZER*

god i freakin wish i had this back!!!!!!!!!!!!!









:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## bad news




----------



## *SEEZER*

wtf? is up wit ur aviator kenny?


----------



## bad news

dont hate ey i love the maple !


----------



## bad news




----------



## SAUL

:uh: WERE IS EVERYBODY AT


----------



## bad news

i dont know bro iam here you here seezers here wheres eric !


----------



## bad news

anybody in ? :cheesy:


----------



## chamuco61

'sup guys, i been busy with work and shit, and havent had much time to get online... but anyway, meeting this friday, 2/2, at the coffee shop at 7:30. we are going to try and decide on a date for our bike show at this meeting...


----------



## SAUL




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Feb 1 2007, 11:12 PM~7154912
> *'sup guys, i been busy with work and shit, and havent had much time to get online... but anyway, meeting this friday, 2/2, at the coffee shop at 7:30. we are going to try and decide on a date for our bike show at this meeting...
> *


  if i would of know this couple of day early er i would of made it out to the meeting ! maybe next time hey let me know what day i need to call in sick :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 12 2006, 09:22 PM~6160133
> *here ya go saul !!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 2 2007, 08:09 PM~7161036
> * if i would of know this couple of day early er i would of made it out to the meeting ! maybe next time hey let me know what day i need to call in sick  :biggrin:
> *


next meeting is in two weeks...


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 25 2007, 11:19 PM~7089560
> *this foo its already on the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn bro, he did good things with this.


----------



## SAUL

THANKS


----------



## SAUL

:ugh: :around:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:biggrin: WAS UP SHOTCALLERS


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

NOBODYZ EVER ON AT THIS TIME! :angry:


----------



## bad news

is this snoop ? whats up man :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68

NICE BIKES KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!!


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 5 2007, 04:50 PM~7181507
> *is this snoop ? whats up man  :biggrin:
> *


NAW THIS IS HIS BRO


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Feb 6 2007, 10:49 AM~7189542
> *NAW THIS IS HIS BRO
> *


 :biggrin: what up homie !  hope to see you in here more often !!!


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 6 2007, 05:04 PM~7191602
> *:biggrin: what up homie !   hope to see you in here more often !!!
> *


 :wave: HELL YEA


----------



## bad news

what up !shot callers ! just chillin at my bros house finishing my frame up so in couple of weeks i should be getting my shit painted :biggrin: whos every doing ! :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:cheesy: IM PAINTING MY FRAME AND MY FENDERS TOO. HOPEFULLY I GET PEARL WHITE PAINT AND ANAHEIM ANGELS MURALS ALL OVER IT. THEN ILL GET THE FRAME AND FENDERS PINSTRIPED! IT WILL GET STARTED ON IN A COUPLE WEEKS


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHO CAN BUST NICE MURALS AND BADASS PAINT? AND MAYBE SOME ONE WHO DOES PINSTRIPING?


----------



## bad news

eric has a guy who does murals and eric does stripping and i think we still have a hook up on paint in the fernando valley hit up eric in myspace he can see whats up


----------



## bad news




----------



## OSO 805

sup shotcallers!!!!!!!! :wave: homies got some nice bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news

dang whats going on here no one in here no more ?


----------



## bad news

heres a smoething for you guys to check out !!  let me know


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

IS THAT YOURS? :thumbsup:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

ANYWAYS, I GOT MY FRAME CHOPPED AT THE BOTTOM  AND I FOUND A GUY NAMED RAYNBOW FROM VIEJITOS THAT DOES CUSTOM PAINT BUT I DONT KNOW HOW MUCH HE WILL CHARGE


----------



## SAUL

thats nice kenny whats up SHOT CALLERS :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey does any of you gusy need anything just holla at me


----------



## NorCalLux

nice burnt marks on the bondo!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 12 2007, 06:07 PM~7243029
> *nice burnt marks on the bondo!
> *


  better than jb weld splatters :uh: :biggrin: ya its getting there iam actually happy loooking forward to dumping lot of money


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

HEY WHO OWNS THA LIL SHWINN? I WANT TO KNOW WHERE HE GOT THA RIMS


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Feb 13 2007, 02:48 PM~7250190
> *HEY WHO OWNS THA LIL SHWINN? I WANT TO KNOW WHERE HE GOT THA RIMS
> *


if its the schwinn lil tiger it belongs to my son i got the rims done at felixs bike shop in gardena fernando is the owners name he is doing the ones for my daughters schwinn lil tiger also but colored spokes hit him up


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

HOW MUCH DID HE CHARGE U TO DO THA RIMS LIKE THAT? :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Feb 14 2007, 01:58 PM~7260854
> *HOW MUCH DID HE CHARGE U TO DO THA RIMS LIKE THAT? :biggrin:
> *


$100


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 11 2007, 10:57 PM~7235862
> *heres a smoething for you guys to check out !!   let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hummmmm....the back skirts :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 14 2007, 09:37 PM~7264734
> *hummmmm....the back skirts :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HMMMMMMMM INTERESTING :0


----------



## SAUL

:0 :0 :0 YEAH KENNY THE BACK SKIRTS :nono: :nono: YOU HAVE TO GET BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD AND CHANGE THE BLUE PRINT :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I would leave it like that Ken. Its not the first frame with that skirt and it wont be the last.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 14 2007, 08:37 PM~7264734
> *hummmmm....the back skirts :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


well the gap is to small and mine is capped and youres well isnt and well i prefer mine better than those !!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 14 2007, 09:40 PM~7265359
> *:0  :0  :0  YEAH KENNY THE BACK SKIRTS  :nono:  :nono: YOU HAVE TO GET BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD AND CHANGE THE BLUE PRINT  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: hater :biggrin: j/k


----------



## SAUL

J/K KENNY LOOKS GOOD WHAT COLOR IS IT GOING TO BE


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Doesnt this bike look different now anyway?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 14 2007, 10:10 PM~7265623
> *J/K KENNY LOOKS GOOD WHAT COLOR IS IT GOING TO BE
> *


i know bro he i was wondering if we can meet on a wed or thur in a couple of weeks to pick up the frame and give the parts hit me tell me what you think?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

LOOKS GOOD KENNY


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 14 2007, 10:27 PM~7265756
> *LOOKS GOOD KENNY
> *


  thanks bro that means alot to me hopefully we can show together soon


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 14 2007, 11:31 PM~7265775
> * thanks bro that means alot to me hopefully we can show together soon
> *


THAT SHOULD TURN OUT TO BE ONE BAD ASS TRIKE, I LOOK FORWARD TO SHOWING SIDE BY SIDE ONE DAY


----------



## bad news

ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 14 2007, 10:33 PM~7265793
> *THAT SHOULD TURN OUT TO BE ONE BAD ASS TRIKE, I LOOK FORWARD TO SHOWING SIDE BY SIDE ONE DAY
> *


Me too.


----------



## *SEEZER*

:wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 14 2007, 10:11 PM~7265631
> *Doesnt this bike look different now anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah it got repainted a while back and was for sale also i think 400 was the price


----------



## *SEEZER*

:wave:


----------



## chamuco61

:biggrin: hey everybody!!! damn its been a long time since i been in here...kenny almost got a bike now!!! that frame is lookin hella fuckin tight!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Feb 9 2007, 02:01 PM~7219454
> *DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHO CAN BUST NICE MURALS AND BADASS PAINT? AND MAYBE SOME ONE WHO DOES PINSTRIPING?
> *


i stripe....and i hook up my club brothers!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Feb 18 2007, 02:37 PM~7291648
> *:biggrin: hey everybody!!!  damn its been a long time since i been in here...kenny almost got a bike now!!! that frame is lookin hella fuckin tight!!!
> *


----------



## SAUL

:0 :0 :0 IS THAT CHAMUCO ON HERE WHATS GOING ON STRANGER LONG TIME NO SEE :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 18 2007, 08:42 PM~7294064
> *:0  :0  :0 IS THAT CHAMUCO ON HERE WHATS GOING ON STRANGER LONG TIME NO SEE  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha..'sup foo!


----------



## bad news

dang bro for reals what happen to you


----------



## chamuco61

nothin man, just been busy with other shit and didnt feel like gettin sucked into the computer when i should be resting..but damn, i missed out on alot when i was gone..


----------



## bad news

dang bro i wish we could meet up but i get out at 4:45 pm and by the time i get to the valley its 9 and then i get up at 6:00am to get to work but my only days off are tuesday or wed. maybe you can get a thing together so i can stop by and hang out let me know


----------



## SAUL

YEAH KENNY YOU SHOULD COME DOWN TO HANG OUT IN THE VALLE


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 18 2007, 09:50 PM~7294786
> *dang bro i wish we could meet up but i get out at 4:45 pm and by the time i get to the valley its 9 and then i get up at 6:00am to get to work but my only days off are tuesday or wed. maybe you can get a thing together so i can stop by and hang out let me know
> *


try n get a day off for march 2nd...so you can come to the meeting...its gonna be a very important mandatory meeting!!!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Feb 18 2007, 10:57 PM~7295688
> *try n get a day off for march 2nd...so you can come to the meeting...its gonna be a very important mandatory meeting!!!
> *


  sorry cant take days off only the ones shedule to me sorry bro ! its hard for me to trust me i have to use up my sick days in june and i only get hours a every 6 months :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## chamuco61

'sup!!! :wave:


----------



## SAUL

:wave: :wave:


----------



## *SEEZER*

wutsup everyone??? me just the same old usual gettin into crap at home...but yeah ill see the family soon....ay eric can you post the list of shows we talked about at the last meeting i went to...the ones comin up..gracias!


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Feb 18 2007, 04:38 PM~7291655
> *i stripe....and i hook up my club brothers!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I NEED TO DO A SIK ONE ON MY FRAME AND I WANT TO GET THE FENDERS DONE 2. HOW MUCH AND WHEN CAN U DO IT.


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

I AM GONNA NEED IT DONE IN A FEW WEEKS BEFORE END OF MARCH


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C.+Feb 20 2007, 02:13 PM~7308966-->
> 
> 
> 
> I NEED TO DO A SIK ONE ON MY FRAME AND I WANT TO GET THE FENDERS DONE 2. HOW MUCH AND WHEN CAN U DO IT.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ShotCallers O.C._@Feb 20 2007, 02:17 PM~7308997
> *I AM GONNA NEED IT DONE IN A FEW WEEKS BEFORE END OF MARCH
> *


give me a call, i'll pm you my number and we can set something up.


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Feb 20 2007, 12:55 PM~7308274
> *wutsup everyone???  me just the same old usual gettin into crap at home...but yeah ill see the family soon....ay eric can you post the list of shows we talked about at the last meeting i went to...the ones comin up..gracias!
> *


ill post them up later on when i get home, i have to check the calender so that i get all the dates right.


----------



## *SEEZER*




----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

uffin:


----------



## chamuco61

'morning y'all!! :wave:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

WHATS UP SHOTCALLERS :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

goddamn its fucken cold outside!!!


----------



## SAUL

your back at the office right thats the reason why you come on here more often pinche chamuco :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

I got a question who's lil tiger is that in the club and where did he get those rims at?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Feb 24 2007, 07:36 AM~7341500
> *I got a question who's lil tiger is that in the club and where did he get those rims at?
> *


that is one of saul's bikes..hit him up about the rims, he got the hook up on custom rims for lil tigers!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 23 2007, 07:45 PM~7339125
> *your back at the office right thats the reason why you come on here more often pinche chamuco  :biggrin:
> *


yea, for a little while...but ill be back in my van on monday...dont forget this friday, march 2 is the meeting..it is mandatory!!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Feb 24 2007, 03:50 PM~7343247
> *yea, for a little while...but ill be back in my van on monday...dont forget this friday, march 2 is the meeting..it is mandatory!!
> *


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## chamuco61

TTT


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

WASSUP GUYS IM GETTING MY BIKE BACK TOMORROW :biggrin: . IT IS A PEARL WHITE WITH RED AND AFTER I GET IT MURALED I WILL BE DOWN THERE FOR ERIC 2 STRIPE IT


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

AND 2 PAY OUR SHIRTS.


----------



## chamuco61

:0 damn cant wait to see it!!! and stripe it!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

IT LOOKS PRETTY BAD :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious

Wassup ShotCallers!!! :wave:

Got some Bad Ass bikes guys!!! :worship:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

I TAKE IT BACK ITS A PEARL WHITE WITH BLUE NOT RED. WHEN U LOOK AT IT, IT LOOKS WHITE BUT THE CURVES LOOK BLUE :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

WAD UP SHOT CALLERS


----------



## bad news




----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## ozzylowrider

yea he has the ohhok up? do u, i hcavwe the hook up on fedners do you ?


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave: SHOTCALLERS


----------



## SAUL

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bad news

:biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 28 2007, 08:03 PM~7376806
> *WAD UP SHOT CALLERS
> *


  'sup homie!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 1 2007, 02:05 PM~7383176
> *:wave: SHOTCALLERS
> *


let me know what colors you gonna want for your striping, so that i can make sure to have the paint ready when you come down...cuz if i aint got it yet, im gonna have to get it...


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

IM GONNA WANT SOME RED AND LIGHT BLUE ONES TO GO WITH MY BIKE. :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 2 2007, 02:16 PM~7391850
> *IM GONNA WANT SOME RED AND LIGHT BLUE ONES TO GO WITH MY BIKE. :biggrin:
> *


cool man!! i gots red n i can get another shade of light blue so that you can pick between the two..


----------



## casper805

any of u guys going chamuco?
*ATTENTION*

Due to lack of communication & all the unexpected politics involved with ELAC & SASA we are no longer going to have our show there. We as a club have decided to no longer be involved with SASA & all their demands. We will still have our show as scheduled but it will now be at AZUSA HIGH SCHOOL in Azusa on April 15, 2007. We hope that this change has not put any doubt in our car club supporters and that you all will still come to our show in Azusa. Sorry for the inconvenience!!

!!TOGETHER CAR CLUB LOS ANGELES!! 

*Flyer will be available soon*


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 2 2007, 06:50 PM~7393267
> *any of u guys going chamuco?
> *ATTENTION*
> 
> Due to lack of communication & all the unexpected politics involved with ELAC & SASA we are no longer going to have our show there. We as a club have decided to no longer be involved with SASA & all their demands. We will still have our show as scheduled but it will now be at AZUSA HIGH SCHOOL in Azusa on April 15, 2007. We hope that this change has not put any doubt in our car club supporters and that you all will still come to our show in Azusa. Sorry for the inconvenience!!
> 
> !!TOGETHER CAR CLUB LOS ANGELES!!
> 
> *Flyer will be available soon*
> *


damn!!!! thanks casper for the heads up! we were planning on going to the elac show, but if its moved to azusa, then shit we'll still be there!!! you guys goin??


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 2 2007, 06:25 PM~7393479
> *damn!!!! thanks casper for the heads up! we were planning on going to the elac show, but if its moved to azusa, then shit we'll still be there!!! you guys goin??
> *


I MIGHT NOT GO BUT IDK ABOUT THE REST OF THE CLUB


----------



## SAUL

ttt


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## Bondyz

ay q-vo family?
it was pretty cool squashing the beef wit good times


----------



## chamuco61

shit, its all about unity homies!!!


----------



## SAUL

:thumbsup: i second that


----------



## Guest

PASSIN BY HOMMIES KEEP REPPIN


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Mar 4 2007, 05:08 PM~7405342
> *PASSIN BY HOMMIES KEEP REPPIN
> *


'sup chuch!!


----------



## SAUL

MANN ERIC YOU MISSED OUT ON NOT GOING TO POMONA TODAY


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 4 2007, 06:11 PM~7405756
> *MANN ERIC YOU MISSED OUT ON NOT GOING TO POMONA TODAY
> *


what u find?? i was sleepin in and mike wasnt feeling too good..


----------



## SAUL

NOTHING FOR THE BIKES JUST FOR MY CARS


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 4 2007, 06:43 PM~7405954
> *NOTHING FOR THE BIKES JUST FOR MY CARS
> *


you find me some rims??? :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 4 2007, 06:58 PM~7406417
> *you find me some rims??? :biggrin:
> *


yo!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 4 2007, 08:04 PM~7406470
> *yo!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## chamuco61

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

HEY CHAMUCO HAVE YOU TALKED TO YOUR MURALIST ABOUT MINES? :dunno:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 5 2007, 01:59 PM~7411701
> *HEY CHAMUCO HAVE YOU TALKED TO YOUR MURALIST ABOUT MINES? :dunno:
> *


he hasnt been in the shop the last few days..im gonna try n get hold of him again today..


----------



## bad news

:0


----------



## Bondyz

hahaha that broad from the barber shop wants to go on a date wit me


----------



## Bondyz

hey ken q-vo wit the canadian flag?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Mar 5 2007, 03:44 PM~7412717
> *hey ken q-vo wit the canadian flag?
> *


what you talking about ey ?


----------



## SAUL

KENNY THIS WEEK WONT BE GOOD I HAVE TO WORK LATE NEXT FOR SURE


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 5 2007, 09:28 PM~7415865
> *KENNY THIS WEEK WONT BE GOOD I HAVE TO WORK LATE NEXT FOR SURE
> *


ohh chit ! thats coo eric is next week bueno with you ?


----------



## Bondyz

we gonna have a new member


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 5 2007, 04:38 PM~7412358
> *he hasnt been in the shop the last few days..im gonna try n get hold of him again today..
> *


I HAVE MY BIKE ALL COMPLETE AND READY, SO I WAS THINKING THAT I CAN LEAVE IT WIT U.? LET THE GUY DO HIS THING AND THEN U DO YOURS


----------



## *SEEZER*

wut up SHOTCALLERS! as you all should know im leavin for a LIL WHILE...just until i get my shit straight in skool...but hey eric whenever you get a chance post up a list of the shows you guys are goin to...ill be sure and try and stop by to check out how the clubs doin....you know ill still be reppin for you guys though! *ALL THE WAY! SHOTCALLERS FAMILIA!*


----------



## *SEEZER*

and ay eric i might be in the neighborhood this saturday so i was wondering if i could get *ALL* my stuff so i can organize my parts and maybe put in a lil work on the bike as my money comes in.....but yeah hit me up at home whenever you get a chance..aight im outskeez..lol


----------



## *SEEZER*

oh and props up to the O.C. guys doin thier thing wit their bikes.. :thumbsup:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:biggrin:


----------



## casper805

wat up shotcallers any of u wana buy a trike kit for 100 i cant find my camera so i dont got pics of it


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Mar 5 2007, 04:39 PM~7412683
> *hahaha that broad from the barber shop wants to go on a date wit me
> *


haha!! damn, look at you!!! where you taken her???


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 5 2007, 10:40 PM~7416008
> *ohh chit ! thats coo eric is next week bueno with you ?
> *


oh alright then...nah, its cool.. so, do you want some lines on that bitch cruiser or do you just want to take it as is??? :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 6 2007, 02:10 PM~7420790
> *I HAVE MY BIKE ALL COMPLETE AND READY, SO I WAS THINKING THAT I CAN LEAVE IT WIT U.? LET THE GUY DO HIS THING AND THEN U DO YOURS
> *


wow!! cant wait to see this fucker!!!! anyhow, the guy at the airbrush shop said he needs to see the frame first then he can give a definite answer on the cost..but he also needs for the frame to be non-clear coated, so if you cleared it, then you may have to wet sand it and when you get it back, have it cleared again, so that the clear seals in the mural.


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*+Mar 7 2007, 01:18 PM~7428833-->
> 
> 
> 
> wut up SHOTCALLERS! as you all should know im leavin for a LIL WHILE...just until i get my shit straight in skool...but hey eric whenever you get a chance post up a list of the shows you guys are goin to...ill be sure and try and stop by to check out how the clubs doin....you know ill still be reppin for you guys though! *ALL THE WAY! SHOTCALLERS FAMILIA!*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-*SEEZER*_@Mar 7 2007, 01:20 PM~7428854
> *and ay eric i might be in the neighborhood this saturday so i was wondering if i could get ALL my stuff so i can organize my parts and maybe put in a lil work on the bike as my money comes in.....but yeah hit me up at home whenever you get a chance..aight im outskeez..lol
> *


i might be around you area this weekend, ill stop by n bring you your stuff if i can, this weekend is gonna be rather busy for me, so i might not be home much...


----------



## bad news




----------



## SAUL

:thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 7 2007, 06:27 PM~7431423
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*u know!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 7 2007, 10:54 PM~7434143
> *u know!!! :biggrin:
> *


thats the baby shirt ! rocking it bavy status


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 7 2007, 03:05 PM~7430325
> *i might be around you area this weekend, ill stop by n bring you your stuff if i can, this weekend is gonna be rather busy for me, so i might not be home much...
> *


kool for sure let me know...when you can or ill just pick it up when ur home..hit me up at home....still doin the bondo???? i got an offer for the girls bike so i might just build the boys frame in dedication to my mom.....and i think it would look better with those parts i have for it any ways...


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 7 2007, 07:27 PM~7431423
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN I WISH I HAD ONE HOW MUCH IS ONE LIKE A 5T (KIDS)?


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

THA GUY WHO DID MY BIKE SAID THAT HE ONLY CLEARED IT ONCE SO I CAN DO IT AND HE DIDNT COLOR SAND IT. HE SAID IT HAD 2 BE CLEARED. HE TOLD ME 2 GET IT MURALED AND BRING IT BACK 2 HIM 2 SPRAY IT AGAIN :dunno:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 8 2007, 01:33 PM~7437638
> *THA GUY WHO DID MY BIKE SAID THAT HE ONLY CLEARED IT ONCE SO I CAN DO IT AND HE DIDNT COLOR SAND IT. HE SAID IT HAD 2 BE CLEARED. HE TOLD ME 2 GET IT MURALED AND BRING IT BACK 2 HIM 2 SPRAY IT AGAIN :dunno:
> *


ya you need a layer of clear between the murals an paint


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C.+Mar 8 2007, 02:33 PM~7437638-->
> 
> 
> 
> THA GUY WHO DID MY BIKE SAID THAT HE ONLY CLEARED IT ONCE SO I CAN DO IT AND HE DIDNT COLOR SAND IT. HE SAID IT HAD 2 BE CLEARED. HE TOLD ME 2 GET IT MURALED AND BRING IT BACK 2 HIM 2 SPRAY IT AGAIN :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sounds good!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bad news_@Mar 8 2007, 07:08 PM~7439412
> *ya you need a layer of clear between the murals an paint
> *


yea, but the dude that did mine uses auto-air createx paint, which is powder based, so there is a high reaction possibility if it is shot over a decent layer of clear...but the way homie said his bike was sprayed, sounds like it should work, if not, i can just hit it with some wet dry real quick before sending it off to the airbrusher...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Mar 8 2007, 12:54 PM~7437010
> *kool for sure let me know...when you can or ill just pick it up when ur home..hit me up at home....still doin the bondo???? i got an offer for the girls bike so i might just build the boys frame in dedication to my mom.....and i think it would look better with those parts i have for it any ways...
> *


bondo is comin along good, just gotta finish up the rib area of the tanks and get them even, give it one last scuff on the rear section and it should be all good!! ill keep you posted...im supposed to be doing a stripe job on some bike in glendale in a couple weeks...maybe a new recruit????? :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

*TTT^^^ *


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

the guy said the muralist should sand it before he sprays it. thats why he only sanded the front tank. :dunno:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 9 2007, 02:33 PM~7445910
> *the guy said the muralist should sand it before he sprays it. thats why he only sanded the front tank. :dunno:
> *


oh-righty...well, when you bring it down, specify where you want the murals exactly, and ill make sure its prepped properly for them...


----------



## chamuco61

:wave: :werd:


----------



## SAUL

:tongue: :wave:


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 8 2007, 11:06 PM~7442402
> *bondo is comin along good, just gotta finish up the rib area of the tanks and get them even, give it one last scuff on the rear section and it should be all good!! ill keep you posted...im supposed to be doing a stripe job on some bike in glendale in a couple weeks...maybe a new recruit?????  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: kool can't wait till its done...i found an old pic of when i first started sandin the frame..lol..hopefully a new recruit..post pics of his/her bike when you see it!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

SUP CHAMUCO :wave:


----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news

so we going to sd or what guys ? hey eric chuck said if you need wrist bands for san berdo ! and didnt forget saul and eric ill be heading up the valley to see you guys and saul ill bring the goods !


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 11 2007, 01:37 AM~7453766
> *SUP CHAMUCO  :wave:
> *


 :wave: 'sup homie! hows that bomb comin along??


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 11 2007, 10:43 PM~7459051
> *so we going to sd or what guys ? hey eric chuck said if you need wrist bands for san berdo ! and didnt forget saul and eric ill be heading up the valley to see you guys and saul ill bring the goods !
> *


i want to go, but not fully sure yet...but ill let you know...and as far as i know, we are gonna hit the together show in azusa the same day as san berdoo...so, kenny, did you decide on my offer i told you about??? :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 12 2007, 08:23 AM~7460788
> *i want to go, but not fully sure yet...but ill let you know...and as far as i know, we are gonna hit the together show in azusa the same day as san berdoo...so, kenny, did you decide on my offer i told you about??? :biggrin:
> *


iam still thinking ! but as for the frame i sold it to a guy in town so hope fully a new member for me :biggrin: but i need i some parts :cheesy:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 12 2007, 12:37 PM~7462082
> *iam still thinking ! but as for the frame i sold it to a guy in town so hope fully a new member for me  :biggrin: but i need i some parts  :cheesy:
> *


dammit!!! what kind of parts you lookin for???


----------



## bad news

youre shifter :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 12 2007, 12:39 PM~7462108
> *youre shifter  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: you dont know when to quit....lemme think about it...


----------



## bad news

:uh: i know i wont quit until i get it


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 12 2007, 12:42 PM~7462136
> *:uh: i know i wont quit until i get it
> *


hahahahahahah....nah, for reals, ill think about it...


----------



## chamuco61

:wave:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 12 2007, 11:46 AM~7462160
> *hahahahahahah....nah, for reals, ill think about it...
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE

> _Originally posted by G~TIMES~4~LIFE_@Mar 12 2007, 02:18 PM~7462353
> *NEW SHOW DATE: SUNDAY, MAY 20, 2007</span>
> *


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by G~TIMES~4~LIFE_@Mar 12 2007, 03:51 PM~7463386
> *
> *


thanks for the heads up homie!! we'll mark the calenders..


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 12 2007, 03:23 PM~7463212
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

?
did you hit saul up


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 12 2007, 05:29 PM~7464059
> *?
> did you hit saul up
> *


im gonna call him this evening...ill let you know what he says..


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 12 2007, 04:38 PM~7464113
> *im gonna call him this evening...ill let you know what he says..
> *


 :cheesy: what he say ?


----------



## SAUL

YEAH WHAT HE SAY :biggrin: QUE ONDA LOCOS


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 12 2007, 09:03 PM~7466019
> *:cheesy: what he say ?
> *


he say he'll talk to you later...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 12 2007, 10:25 PM~7466803
> *YEAH WHAT HE SAY  :biggrin:  QUE ONDA LOCOS
> *


....'sup foo... :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 12 2007, 10:17 PM~7467122
> *he say he'll talk to you later...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bad news

ill right saul ill be out there tomorrow bro around 4 or so let me know pm youre number


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

wassup ShotCallers :wave: puro drama over here in tha o.c. first of all my bro gets his lady pregnant :buttkick: :twak: and my moms is stressing and then tha fuckin fire made it hella hot over here  wassup witchu guys?


----------



## casper805

March 24, 2007--Oxnard, CA--Second chance ministry is hosting a car show location 1601 Pacific Avenue. Live entertainment by Brenton Wood. Featured Guest-Danny Trejo(Con Air, Heat) Trophies, DJ, Admission free. For more info Mike Gonzalez (805)844-2009.



April 1, 2007--Oxnard, CA--Classified Ventura and Progressives CC's Brings the 805 its 2nd annual kick back and Easter hop. LOCATION-Oxnard Beach Park 1601 South Harbor Blvd.10am to 2pm. Feel free to bring your grills and lounge chairs. Trophy for the most club paricipation. (The most baskets!) We will be gathering up Easter baskets for the children of the community in need.Once again we want to make sure the kids have a fun Easter with a bit of help from the lowrider community. All baskets will be donated to the RESCUE MISSION ALLIANCE of Oxnard, To contribute other donations call (805) 487-1234 Hop will begin at 12:OO noon.Pleaser register for the hop in your category the day of the event. Single, Double, & Radical $10 donation or Easter basket.



April 8, 2007--Ojai, CA--Nite Life VC and Cruisers Car Clubs presents Soule Park Easter Bash #4. BBQ all car clubs welcome. Fun and games for the whole family. Easter egg hunt. For more info Mundo(805)651-4402 or Alex(805)407-7065.



April 28, 2007--Santa Barbara, CA--Brown Sensations Car Club is sponsoring a car show for the students of La Cumbre HighS chool in order for them to go to Washington DC. Trophies, entertainment, food and fun. For more info Tino Hererra (805)895-9622.



April 29, 2007--Oxnard, CA--Classified Car Club VC presents car show/concert at Performing Arts Center. Radio station q-104.7 FM on hand. For more info Sonia (805)750-9938.



May 5, 2007--Oxnard, CA--Cruisers Car Clubs BBQ bash at Beck park in Oxnard. All car clubs invited. For more info Alex(805)407-7065.



May 20, 2007--San Fernando, CA--San Fernando Little League along with Goodtimes Car Club SFV presents 2nd annual car show and hop at Pioneer Park North Harding Ave and Glenoaks Blvd. Trophies for various classes. Vendor booths avaliable. Cash prizes for hop. Hop sponsored by Black Magic Hydraulics. More info Jesse(818)455-1912 or Angel (818)535-3023.



June 3, 2007--Santa Barbara, CA--Nite Life CC presents their Annual Carshow to be held at the Earl Warren Showgrounds. Live entertainment. Indoor/outdoor event. Trophies for all classes. Cash prizes for arena car hop. Vendor booths available. Beer garden. More info coming up.



June 30, 2007--Long Beach, CA--Victor the Trophy Guy presents "A Fun Filled Day For The Whole Family" Car Show to be held at Veterans Stadium in Long Beach. For updates, visit www.thetrophyguy.com or myspace.com/thetrophyguy. or track it on www.laitlow.com. More info (310)938-9400.


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 13 2007, 01:49 PM~7470068
> *wassup ShotCallers  :wave:  puro drama over here in tha o.c. first of all my bro gets his lady pregnant  :buttkick: :twak: and my moms is stressing and then tha fuckin fire made it hella hot over here  wassup witchu guys?
> *


 :burn: 


everything is pretty good over here...sucks about your bro though..


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 13 2007, 03:21 PM~7470599
> *March 24, 2007--Oxnard, CA--Second chance ministry is hosting a car show location 1601 Pacific Avenue. Live entertainment by Brenton Wood. Featured Guest-Danny Trejo(Con Air, Heat) Trophies, DJ, Admission free. For more info Mike Gonzalez (805)844-2009.
> April 1, 2007--Oxnard, CA--Classified Ventura and Progressives CC's Brings the 805 its 2nd annual kick back and Easter hop. LOCATION-Oxnard Beach Park 1601 South Harbor Blvd.10am to 2pm. Feel free to bring your grills and lounge chairs. Trophy for the most club paricipation. (The most baskets!) We will be gathering up Easter baskets for the children of the community in need.Once again we want to make sure the kids have a fun Easter with a bit of help from the lowrider community. All baskets will be donated to the RESCUE MISSION ALLIANCE of Oxnard, To contribute other donations call (805) 487-1234 Hop will begin at 12:OO noon.Pleaser register for the hop in your category the day of the event. Single, Double, & Radical $10 donation or Easter basket.
> April 8, 2007--Ojai, CA--Nite Life VC and Cruisers Car Clubs presents Soule Park Easter Bash #4. BBQ all car clubs welcome. Fun and games for the whole family. Easter egg hunt. For more info Mundo(805)651-4402 or Alex(805)407-7065.
> April 28, 2007--Santa Barbara, CA--Brown Sensations Car Club is sponsoring a car show for the students of La Cumbre HighS chool in order for them to go to Washington DC. Trophies, entertainment, food and fun. For more info Tino Hererra (805)895-9622.
> April 29, 2007--Oxnard, CA--Classified Car Club VC presents car show/concert at Performing Arts Center. Radio station q-104.7 FM on hand. For more info Sonia (805)750-9938.
> May 5, 2007--Oxnard, CA--Cruisers Car Clubs BBQ bash at Beck park in Oxnard. All car clubs invited. For more info Alex(805)407-7065.
> May 20, 2007--San Fernando, CA--San Fernando Little League along with Goodtimes Car Club SFV presents 2nd annual car show and hop at Pioneer Park North Harding Ave and Glenoaks Blvd. Trophies for various classes. Vendor booths avaliable. Cash prizes for hop. Hop sponsored by Black Magic Hydraulics. More info Jesse(818)455-1912 or Angel (818)535-3023.
> June 3, 2007--Santa Barbara, CA--Nite Life CC presents their Annual Carshow to be held at the Earl Warren Showgrounds. Live entertainment. Indoor/outdoor event. Trophies for all classes. Cash prizes for arena car hop. Vendor booths available. Beer garden. More info coming up.
> June 30, 2007--Long Beach, CA--Victor the Trophy Guy presents "A Fun Filled Day For The Whole Family" Car Show to be held at Veterans Stadium in Long Beach. For updates, visit www.thetrophyguy.com or myspace.com/thetrophyguy. or track it on www.laitlow.com. More info (310)938-9400.
> *


 :0 damn thats some line up of shows!!!! thanks casper.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 13 2007, 04:16 PM~7471339
> *:0 damn thats some line up of shows!!!! thanks casper.
> *


  
u guys going to any of them


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 13 2007, 05:17 PM~7471348
> *
> u guys going to any of them
> *


yea, we gonna hit a few up!!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 13 2007, 04:21 PM~7471371
> *yea, we gonna hit a few up!!
> *


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 13 2007, 10:27 AM~7469081
> *ill right saul ill be out there tomorrow bro around 4 or so let me know pm youre number
> *


you just comin to see saul or you gonna pick up your frame too??? because i wasnt aware of this little road trip of yours...


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 13 2007, 09:03 PM~7473622
> *you just comin to see saul or you gonna pick up your frame too??? because i wasnt aware of this little road trip of yours...
> *


 :uh: ya i guess i have some unwanted guest tagging along j/p ya ?


----------



## bad news

:yessad: :yessad: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bad news

its was nice kicking it for a lil with you mike !  send me that pm


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 14 2007, 01:45 PM~7477577
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


  :wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 14 2007, 10:20 PM~7481503
> *its was nice kicking it for a lil with you mike !   send me that pm
> *


yea man, you should come by more often...hey, me n mike already tossin out ideas for the pedal car....lil fuckers gonna be slick!!! :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 14 2007, 11:14 PM~7481935
> *yea man, you should come by more often...hey, me n mike already tossin out ideas for the pedal car....lil fuckers gonna be slick!!! :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> *


  i might do that !


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 15 2007, 10:42 AM~7483862
> *  i might do that !
> *


 :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## *SEEZER*

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Mar 15 2007, 07:51 PM~7487145
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: 'sup seezer!!! i didnt forget about your parts dogg, just tryin to make double sure i got everything together before i make the trek down to eagle rock...


----------



## chamuco61

:nicoderm:


----------



## chamuco61

just the other day, this dude called kenny was at my house telling me he was gonna send me some pics of his new project, and im still waiting for the pics...


----------



## bad news

:werd: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: i say youve been dreaming bro !


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:wave: wats up seezer


----------



## SAUL

:wave:


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 15 2007, 09:56 PM~7488614
> *:wave: 'sup seezer!!! i didnt forget about your parts dogg, just tryin to make double sure i got everything together before i make the trek down to eagle rock...
> *


wutup EVERYONE? me just chillian like a villian doin my skool work...now workin over time goin to zero period and 7th period and maybe gonna start saturday skool..lol fack im tired of skool..but yeah for sure eric...koo let me know when ur ready...GRACIAS! and see you guys soon!


----------



## *SEEZER*

oh and eric should i give you a list?..lol


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 16 2007, 06:15 PM~7493325
> *:wave:
> *


how come you didnt come to the meeting???


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*+Mar 16 2007, 10:16 PM~7494622-->
> 
> 
> 
> wutup EVERYONE? me just chillian like a villian doin my skool work...now workin over time goin to zero period and 7th period and maybe gonna start saturday skool..lol fack im tired of skool..but yeah for sure eric...koo let me know when ur ready...GRACIAS! and see you guys soon!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good job man!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-*SEEZER*_@Mar 16 2007, 10:22 PM~7494648
> *oh and eric should i give you a list?..lol
> *


no, smartass, i dont need a list... :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 16 2007, 11:29 PM~7495019
> *how come you didnt come to the meeting???
> *


 :0 ill give you a call


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 16 2007, 10:30 PM~7495028
> *good job man!!
> no, smartass, i dont need a list... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 17 2007, 11:50 AM~7496679
> *:0 ill give you a call
> *


aight then...but dont call after 6 tonight, cuz im goin to a concert...so, if not today, call tomorrow...


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## SAUL

how was the concert chamucs


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 18 2007, 09:26 PM~7504016
> *how was the concert chamucs
> *


it was pretty cool...loud as fuck!! what happened, i thought you were gonna call????


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## chamuco61

:uh:


----------



## SAUL

:uh:


----------



## bad news

settle down ladys :uh: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

Hey eric im gonna go down there on saturday and i was wondering if you will have the shirts ready by that time hit me up


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

Is it kool if i go on saturday cuz i need 2 know? I wanted 2 know if it was possible 4 u 2 have them ready so we dont make 2 trips. I'll pay u for any unpaid shirts, just tell me $$


----------



## SAUL

:nicoderm:


----------



## bad news

are we getting ready for sd guys !


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:yes:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

kool........................................................................................when is it :roflmao:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 22 2007, 12:31 PM~7530499
> *kool........................................................................................when is it :roflmao:
> *


june 3rd my bday !


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

i was just kidding, u told me already :twak:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

damn ey :nicoderm: wheres chamuco @ i need 2 talk 2 him  dammit


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 23 2007, 12:07 PM~7537780
> *i was just kidding, u told me already :twak:
> *


 :no: :no: :wow: :werd: chamuco is crusining the valley in a red pedal car :yes: :yes:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 23 2007, 01:12 PM~7537812
> *damn ey  :nicoderm: wheres chamuco @ i need 2 talk 2 him  dammit
> *


check yer pm homie... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

'sup guys!! been a little busy lately tryin to get my corvair ready to go to the shop to get the motor put in! about fucken time huh?? :biggrin: *ShotCallers Car Club *makin a comeback very soon!!!! right saul...


----------



## SAUL

:0 you got it :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

What's up Eric and the Shot Callers.Well Eric,it's about time you work on your car.I need to work on mine as well. :biggrin: Too many bikes to do though.Right Kenny!LOL
:thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Mar 24 2007, 11:33 AM~7542848
> *What's up Eric and the Shot Callers.Well Eric,it's about time you work on your car.I need to work on mine as well. :biggrin: Too many bikes to do though.Right Kenny!LOL
> :thumbsup:
> *


you got that right!! i been lookin at that broken down pile of car for almost three years...i figured its about time to get off my ass n get that bitch runnin!!


----------



## SAUL

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Mar 24 2007, 10:33 AM~7542848
> *What's up Eric and the Shot Callers.Well Eric,it's about time you work on your car.I need to work on mine as well. :biggrin: Too many bikes to do though.Right Kenny!LOL
> :thumbsup:
> *


ya chuck going to let me hop his car !!  :no: :no: :no: lol


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61

:wave:


----------



## bad news

:cheesy:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 23 2007, 04:20 PM~7538469
> *:no:  :no:  :wow:  :werd: chamuco is crusining the valley in a red pedal car  :yes:  :yes:
> *


oh serio :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 26 2007, 01:05 PM~7554497
> *oh serio :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


yea homie, i drove that fucker to taco bell saturday after you guys left....i went out to the garage and looked at the beach cruiser and the pedal car and said fuck the bike, ima roll the pedal car!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 26 2007, 03:18 PM~7555972
> *yea homie, i drove that fucker to taco bell saturday after you guys left....i went out to the garage and looked at the beach cruiser and the pedal car and said fuck the bike, ima roll the pedal car!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SAUL

:nicoderm:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin: chamuco you got my shit ready i need to start working on it for the up comming shows


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 26 2007, 05:18 PM~7555972
> *yea homie, i drove that fucker to taco bell saturday after you guys left....i went out to the garage and looked at the beach cruiser and the pedal car and said fuck the bike, ima roll the pedal car!!!  :biggrin:
> *


GOTTA see it  to believe it


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

by tha way my bro got a new schwinn beach cruiser.


----------



## SAUL

WAZ UP HOMMIES


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 27 2007, 07:56 AM~7560243
> *:biggrin: chamuco you got my shit ready i need to start working on it for the up comming shows
> *


yea man, we make the exchange on friday at the meeting!!! :biggrin: dont forget to go this time!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C.+Mar 27 2007, 01:10 PM~7562546-->
> 
> 
> 
> GOTTA see it   to believe it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ill post some video on jewtube.com :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 27 2007, 01:12 PM~7562558
> *by tha way my bro got a new schwinn beach cruiser.
> *


 :0 he didnt get rid of the trike did he?????? :0


----------



## SAUL

sounds good :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

'sup homies!!


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

naw a friend had a schwinn panther that he didnt want so he gave it to us


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 28 2007, 01:02 PM~7570082
> *naw a friend had a schwinn panther that he didnt want so he gave it to us
> *


damn thats pretty cool man!!


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## chamuco61

:werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

thanx man :thumbsup:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

hey what r u doin on tha computer foo u should be doin my bike


















j/k :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 28 2007, 01:33 PM~7570348
> *hey what r u doin on tha computer foo u should be doin my bike
> j/k :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha...im at "work"...whatever that is... :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

"work" :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## chamuco61

yup..im playing desk jockey today!!!


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

yea and im supposed to be doin research and look at me talking 2 u :nono:


----------



## chamuco61

good point......but oh well.....its a slow day!!


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

actually today we had a "fake" crash outside our skool to show us what could happen if we drink and drive. there were these people that had fake blood and cuts all over them. then the cops came and "took the "victims to the hospital. the kool part was when the helicopter came to pick up a seriously injured person. anyway the "funeral" is tomorrow


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 28 2007, 01:46 PM~7570457
> *actually today we had a "fake" crash outside our skool to show us what could happen if we drink and drive. there were these people that had fake blood and cuts all over them. then the cops came and "took the "victims to the hospital. the kool part was when the helicopter came to pick up a seriously injured person. anyway the "funeral" is tomorrow
> *


damn! sounds like fun!!!! shit, when i was in high school, all we got was a tore up ass wrecked car in the quad (from a drunk driving accident) and a speech from this paralyzed chick that was involved in a crash....


----------



## SAUL

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :loco:


----------



## SAUL

ey eric what ever happend to cesar is he still around :dunno:


----------



## *SEEZER*

wutup saul..yeah im still around just gettin into deeper shit! i didn't go to skool for like 2 weeks..got caught and all kinds of bullshit..and i know lorenzo called my house to see wut happened and my mom sayed i couldn't talk...thats fucked up..i can't use the phone,go out, or even visit my nephew....yeah i know i brought it upon myself but i learned my lesson already...oh and because of all this i couldn't even see my girlfriend who wanted to move out with me when we both turned 18...and she broke up wit me yesterday till i get my shit straight! damn i really might as well dig a hole and bury my self....




but im workin on gettin shit straight now..this the first time i dont have work to do so i felt like comin online to see wut crackin....hopefully see you guys in da summer! peace! 




oh and props on the CAR CLUB! CANT WAIT TO SEE SOME PLAQUES RUNNIN!


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 28 2007, 02:58 PM~7570559
> *damn! sounds like fun!!!! shit, when i was in high school, all we got was a tore up ass wrecked car in the quad (from a drunk driving accident) and a speech from this paralyzed chick that was involved in a crash....
> *


well the guy that spoke 2 us said he killed his own brother when he was drunk. he crashed his car into another and his bro died. he said he felt like commiting suicide but he didnt. instead he only got 4 years in prison


----------



## bad news

hey eric i got suday off now so ill be hitting up shows for a while bro


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 29 2007, 04:40 PM~7579471
> *hey eric i got suday off now so ill be hitting up shows for a while bro
> *


   yeah come down more often


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 29 2007, 06:47 PM~7580201
> *   yeah come down more often
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

x3


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

hey chamuco ill be home all saturday waiting 4 u dont forget tha banner


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

my brother got his bike back from phil tha striper and it looks bad ass youll see it when u come on sat. anyways he wants 2 borrow tha plaque if possible


----------



## bad news

x-86 suckas ! ya ill be heading up there more often !  are we getting ready guys and eric ill be able to hit up the g times show with you guys ! eric whats with the motor ? no dice on it yet ??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 30 2007, 11:18 AM~7584945
> *hey chamuco ill be home all saturday waiting 4 u dont forget tha banner
> *


ill be there around 11 in the morning...with my camera to take some snaps of your bros bike!! :biggrin: 



oh yea, and ill bring your frame n banner too!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 30 2007, 12:54 PM~7585684
> *x-86 suckas ! ya ill be heading up there more often !   are we getting ready guys and eric ill be able to hit up the g times show with you guys ! eric whats with the motor ? no dice on it yet ???  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you know we gettin ready man...we gonna hit that g-times show harder than last year!!! as for the motors, still no word from the dude at the store...ill keep on it though


----------



## chamuco61

:0   the o.c. bikes are lookin sick!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## bad news




----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 31 2007, 05:24 PM~7591932
> *:0     the o.c. bikes are lookin sick!!!! :biggrin:
> *


tells us more hno: hno:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 31 2007, 09:14 PM~7593066
> *tells us more hno:  hno:
> *


i got some pics of one of them.....new n improved!!! but at the request of the owner, they will not be exposed to the internet until after the show in o.c. tomorrow... :biggrin: and i just delivered the other one earlier today after striping that fucker....


----------



## chamuco61

wheres angel at???? whats the word mockingbird....did you guys place or what???


----------



## chamuco61

:wave:


----------



## chamuco61

wheres everyone at??? fuck this, im goin to the garage to work on joe's frame...


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## SAUL

no pictures yet hno: hno: hno:


----------



## chamuco61

well...still no word on if the guys from o.c. got anything at the show...but here are some pics of the homie snoop's bike from o.c.


----------



## chamuco61

meeting friday guys... :biggrin: 7:30 at the spot...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Looking good Shot Callers!Hey Eric how's the pixie?Or is it forgotten now that you're working on the car?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 3 2007, 10:17 PM~7614783
> *well...still no word on if the guys from o.c. got anything at the show...but here are some pics of the homie snoop's bike from o.c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: I like the color and everything on that bike.


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Apr 4 2007, 05:57 PM~7620035
> *Looking good Shot Callers!Hey Eric how's the pixie?Or is it forgotten now that you're working on the car?
> *


its comin along slowly...dont wanna rush perfection!!! :biggrin: nah, for reals, im tryin to get these other frames that im doing for some of my members done first, so i can fully concentrate on getting that lil bitch done!!!!! already got some parts ideas, just gotta have the time to get them made..


----------



## chamuco61

_* TTT*_


----------



## chamuco61

wheres everyone at???


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

:dunno: :wave:


----------



## chamuco61

what up mr. chuck!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

What's up homie?What you got going on?Me well just trying to get my new project going.Nothing crazy,just powder coat and LOTS of chrome.You know! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

shit man, just here at work, tryin to pass time...got one frame done and out of my hair, im one frame away from payin attention to my pixie!!!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Cool!Did you ever do up that F..cked frame i was going to buy from you.I should have bought it.Now i need one to cut up and piece something together with. :angry:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Apr 5 2007, 12:38 PM~7624922
> *Cool!Did you ever do up that F..cked frame i was going to buy from you.I should have bought it.Now i need one to cut up and piece something together with. :angry:
> *


i sold it to kenny for like 20 bucks...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Is that the one on his build topic?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Apr 5 2007, 12:57 PM~7625014
> *Is that the one on his build topic?
> *


yea, im pretty sure thats the same frame.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Alrighty then!Get back to work. :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Apr 5 2007, 01:11 PM~7625067
> *Alrighty then!Get back to work. :biggrin:
> *


work????? i know not the meaning of the word!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 5 2007, 12:22 PM~7625154
> *work????? i know not the meaning of the word!!!! :biggrin:
> *


youre a trip man lol hey eric so whats up with more updates pics :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 5 2007, 03:18 PM~7625875
> *youre a trip man lol hey eric so whats up with more updates pics  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


just pics of angel's frame...but ima post them up later on...


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61

hey guys, i just talked to snoop from the o.c. chapter, and found out what they did at the tustin high school show last weekend....snoop took first place full custom trike, angel got third place mild or full (they werent sure of the catagory) and their lil sister got first place 12"...congrats to the homies!!! pics up soon as they get them to me...


----------



## SAUL

congrats to the homies :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 3 2007, 11:17 PM~7614783
> *well...still no word on if the guys from o.c. got anything at the show...but here are some pics of the homie snoop's bike from o.c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS A NICE THREE WHEELER ...:thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 7 2007, 11:10 PM~7641836
> *:wave:
> *


'sup paul! :wave:


----------



## chamuco61

*happy easter to my brothers from other mothers!!!*</span></span> :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

hey guys, i finally got a chance to sit down with the embroidery guy that is gonna be doin our dickies shirts, he said he'll do them for 25 bucks each shirt, thats front and back, but we have to supply the shirts....we are gonna be doin them in light gray with black stitching...  any questions, call me or hit me up with a pm...


----------



## bad news




----------



## chamuco61

'mornin fuckers!! :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER*

wutup everyone???? hows everything goin? im usin the skool comp so i can't see the pix posted! that sux! see my peeps soon!


----------



## *SEEZER*

*I LEARNED MY LESSON!!!! NEVER DITCH AGAIN IN MY LIFE!!!!* :roflmao:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Apr 9 2007, 12:13 PM~7650530
> *I LEARNED MY LESSON!!!! NEVER DITCH AGAIN IN MY LIFE!!!! :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61

cover of the weird al cd single for white and nerdy.. :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

2,*666* posts!! :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 10 2007, 10:09 AM~7658381
> *2,666 posts!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: not yet


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 3 2007, 11:17 PM~7614783
> *well...still no word on if the guys from o.c. got anything at the show...but here are some pics of the homie snoop's bike from o.c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: were do u find those boxes on the back of this trike


----------



## *SEEZER*

eeeeee bells about to ring..gotta go get some munchies..lol


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 10 2007, 11:18 AM~7658447
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: were do u find those boxes on the back of this trike
> *


its an old school ice chest...


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 10 2007, 11:31 AM~7658520
> *its an old school ice chest...
> *


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Apr 10 2007, 11:31 AM~7658516
> *eeeeee bells about to ring..gotta go get some munchies..lol
> *


grub it up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 1 2007, 09:42 PM~7598684
> *wheres angel at???? whats the word mockingbird....did you guys place or what???
> *


hey man sorry i omly use tha comp @ skool so we had break all last week and yesterday. but yea i got 3rd and my sister got 1st but rollerz only didnt have enough trophies AGAIN. they fucked my bro over @ the santa ana show and @ the rollerz only show in corona they gave him a 40s street trophie so i dont know. they told me theyll call me but i doubt it :angry:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Apr 9 2007, 01:06 PM~7650474
> *wutup everyone???? hows everything goin? im usin the skool comp so i can't see the pix posted! that sux! see my peeps soon!
> *


cant see em either :uh:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 10 2007, 01:19 PM~7659396
> *hey man sorry i omly use tha comp @ skool so we had break all last week and yesterday. but yea i got 3rd and my sister got 1st but rollerz only didnt have enough trophies AGAIN. they fucked my bro over @ the santa ana show and @ the rollerz only show in corona they gave him a 40s street trophie so i dont know. they told me theyll call me but i doubt it :angry:
> *


thats kool man, congrats!!!! and think about this....your bike isnt even done yet!!!! imagine the damage that fucker is gonna do when its finished...your bro sent me two pics of your bike from the show, but do you got more, i wanna post them up on myspace..


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

see u tomorrow hey my bro said if u still want the siren 2 bring $$ when u come.


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 10 2007, 01:23 PM~7659439
> *see u tomorrow hey my bro said if u still want the siren 2 bring $$ when u come.
> *


hey, ima come by today with the shirts...dont have the feria for the siren yet though...


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

my bro tried 2 put them up on myspace but that shit kicked him off and he didnt finish. well try again


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 10 2007, 01:26 PM~7659471
> *my bro tried 2 put them up on myspace but that shit kicked him off and he didnt finish. well try again
> *


cool, hey, tell him to send them to me as a message..its easier than posting them as comments..


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

TODAY!! when bcuz i go 2 work today and sergio is goin 2 an interview


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 10 2007, 01:28 PM~7659482
> *TODAY!! when bcuz i go 2 work today and sergio is goin 2 an interview
> *


around 7:00 maybe 7:30...is that cool??


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

kool cuz we took some club pix


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 10 2007, 01:29 PM~7659495
> *kool cuz we took some club pix
> *


right on!! im gonna be doing a complete overhaul of the myspace page this weekend...


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

watchu do 4 easter


----------



## chamuco61

chilled at the pad with family n my girl, had a lil barbecue.... what you guys do??


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

1st to church then with family and finally to cruising down Bristol st. and see all tha girls flashin and police riots. that was it


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

it was pretty kool cuz tha cars were burnin out and hittin switches but someone got stabbed or shot so they closed it down and like 100 police came with bats and tear gas


----------



## chamuco61

hahaha...sounds like the o.c. was crackin this weekend!!! shits dead over here right now, it get a little live around summer, but thats about it...


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

did that litle shirt 4 my sister get thru


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 10 2007, 01:39 PM~7659606
> *did that litle shirt 4 my sister get thru
> *


it sure did!!


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

YES


----------



## chamuco61

'sup mr. kenny....i see ya down there!!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 10 2007, 01:40 PM~7659616
> *YES
> *


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:werd:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 10 2007, 02:40 PM~7659618
> *'sup mr. kenny....i see ya down there!!!!
> *


i see u 2 ............ cant hide


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 10 2007, 12:40 PM~7659618
> *'sup mr. kenny....i see ya down there!!!!
> *


  not much man just chillin like a bum iam almost there guys will be posting up pics soon :0


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 10 2007, 12:43 PM~7659641
> *i see u 2 ............ cant hide
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 10 2007, 01:43 PM~7659650
> * not much man just chillin like a bum iam almost there guys will be posting up pics soon  :0
> *


kool man...you gonna have it ready for the goodtimes show???


----------



## chamuco61

7 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: *chamuco61, bad news, ShotCallers O.C*., schwinn73, schwinn1966, syked1

ShotCallers all up in this shit..top billin!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

my shit will be tight by tha goodtimes show ........ better watchout chamuco im comin


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 10 2007, 12:45 PM~7659671
> *kool man...you gonna have it ready for the goodtimes show???
> *


ohh ya iam trying to get it done this month


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

j/k


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 10 2007, 01:48 PM~7659695
> *my shit will be tight by tha goodtimes show ........ better watchout chamuco im comin
> *


 :0 hno: hno: hno: 















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bad news

i dont know maybe eric :nicoderm:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

gota go guys bell gonna ring damn 17 posts today................ i think


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 10 2007, 01:50 PM~7659716
> *i dont know maybe eric  :nicoderm:
> *


 cant wait to see some new shit out there from the family!!!!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 10 2007, 12:56 PM~7659773
> * cant wait to see some new shit out there from the family!!!!
> *


hey are you going to san ber do ? iam going still hope fully


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 10 2007, 01:58 PM~7659790
> *hey are you going to san ber do ? iam going still hope fully
> *


nah, im gonna go n stroll around the azusa show that togehter is throwing...might try n get some flyers ready for our show to pass out over there....i think robert is gonna check out san berdoo with one of his co-workers though..


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## SAUL

:wave:


----------



## Bondyz

do u guys know where a classic car rental place is?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Apr 10 2007, 06:20 PM~7661733
> *do u guys know where a classic car rental place is?
> *


hit up mike when you see him, he knows people that rent out bombas..


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 10 2007, 06:10 PM~7661636
> *:wave:
> *


'sup saul!!!


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## *SEEZER*

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave:


----------



## chamuco61

:werd:


----------



## Bondyz

i need one for prom
mike knows?


----------



## 1SNOOPY

:machinegun: WAS UP FELLAS I JUST FINISHED MAKING MY CCOUNT SO FUK YEAH HERE I AM THROWIN UP THa Shot Callers HAHAHA SO WAS UP TO ALL TH HOMIES KEEP ON LOWRIDIN


----------



## bad news

hmmm


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Apr 12 2007, 09:45 AM~7674419
> *:machinegun: WAS UP FELLAS I JUST FINISHED MAKING MY CCOUNT SO FUK YEAH HERE I AM THROWIN UP THa Shot Callers HAHAHA SO WAS UP TO ALL TH HOMIES KEEP ON LOWRIDIN
> *


who tha f*&% is this [email protected]#*%


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Apr 11 2007, 02:58 PM~7668941
> *i need one for a porn
> mike knows?
> *



:scrutinize: is your co-star of legal age??? :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Apr 11 2007, 02:58 PM~7668941
> *i need one for prom
> mike knows?
> *


nah, for reals, mike knows a few fools that rent out their bombas for weddings, proms, quinceanos, FUNerals....ill hit him up later on and let you know what he says..


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Apr 12 2007, 08:45 AM~7674419
> *:machinegun: WAS UP FELLAS I JUST FINISHED MAKING MY CCOUNT SO FUK YEAH HERE I AM THROWIN UP THa Shot Callers HAHAHA SO WAS UP TO ALL TH HOMIES KEEP ON LOWRIDIN
> *


 whatup snoop!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 12 2007, 01:18 PM~7676267
> *who tha f*&% is this [email protected]#*%
> *


he be a newb!!.........just like you was... :biggrin: 










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61

what!!???? no one postin but me today???? :0


----------



## SAUL

SHOT CALLERS TTT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 13 2007, 11:48 PM~7688077
> *what!!???? no one postin but me today????  :0
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 14 2007, 11:26 AM~7689603
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


'sup danny!!


----------



## bad news

yo hoochies !


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 3 2007, 10:17 PM~7614783
> *well...still no word on if the guys from o.c. got anything at the show...but here are some pics of the homie snoop's bike from o.c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i was barely able to see the pix...and  :wow: it looks TIGHT!


----------



## bad news

yo i saw robert today in san berdo :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 15 2007, 10:21 PM~7700172
> *yo i saw robert today in san berdo  :biggrin:
> *


yea, that foo said he was goin with his brother...did y'alls talk??


----------



## chamuco61

TTT...


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 16 2007, 10:10 PM~7709128
> *yea, that foo said he was goin with his brother...did y'alls talk??
> *


ya we said a little and he took off with his brother but it sucked


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 16 2007, 11:49 PM~7709345
> *ya we said a little and he took off with his brother but it sucked
> *


what sucked, running into him or the show in general????


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 17 2007, 03:27 PM~7713963
> *what sucked, running into him or the show in general????
> *


oohhh iam sorry no the show sucked in general it was coo seeing some one from the club in the area


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 17 2007, 05:07 PM~7714219
> *oohhh iam sorry no the show sucked in general it was coo seeing some one from the club in the area
> *


oh okay...from the pics i see that it was raining!! damn that sucks hard!!!!!!


----------



## 83RegalKing

whats going i've been checking you guys out i live in utah want to start a chapter out here but with cars i have about 6 homies that want to start it up their all lifted and some with crome undi's. let me know send me to your leader.. 

thanks,


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 83RegalKing_@Apr 18 2007, 05:52 AM~7718231
> *whats going i've been checking you guys out i live in utah want to start a chapter out here but with cars i have about 6 homies that want to start it up their all lifted and some with crome undi's. let me know send me to your leader..
> 
> thanks,
> *


im gonna run it by my brother, hes the one thats gonna be bringing the car club back up, ill let you know what he thinks of the idea..


----------



## bad news

whats happeing brothas ,


----------



## bad news




----------



## chamuco61

hey saul, why you sellin your bike?? oh yea, meeting this friday, 4/20


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 19 2007, 09:59 PM~7733342
> *hey saul, why you sellin your bike?? oh yea, meeting this friday, 4/20
> *


beer money ?


----------



## chamuco61

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## bad news




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## bad news

very sad very sad i never thought i would see the day iam very sad very sad very sad


----------



## chamuco61

yup....i thought that bike was going to make shot callers history!!! oh well....


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 19 2007, 10:23 PM~7733452
> *yup....i thought that bike was going to make shot callers history!!! oh well....
> *


i thought so to i really thought he was going to keep it


----------



## chamuco61

yea....so did i.....


----------



## bad news

whats cracking guys


----------



## chamuco61

'sup peeps... :happysad:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 19 2007, 11:23 PM~7733452
> *yup....i thought that bike was going to make shot callers history!!! oh well....
> *


now it's up to Pin Up Queen :biggrin: what's up kenny and eric?you guys need to jump on that bike and keep it in the club,if not i'm going to repo it!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Apr 21 2007, 01:53 PM~7743183
> *now it's up to Pin Up Queen :biggrin: what's up kenny and eric?you guys need to jump on that bike and keep it in the club,if not i'm going to repo it!
> *


lol haha i wish we could keep in the club but you never know !


----------



## chamuco61

i would, but i cant afford another one!!! with gettin my pixie done and my car runnin, im swamped right now!!!!


----------



## *SEEZER*

hows da pixie comin eric? im gonna be redoin my nephews this month again..lol its gonna be pretty tight and ready by june..(hopefully)



you think i could roll by this weekend and pic up some of my stuff..or all if its ready?


----------



## bad news




----------



## *SEEZER*

:no:


----------



## *SEEZER*

ha cesar comes in and no one can say wutup...


----------



## chamuco61

hey guys! been busy alot again lately, new job different hours....whats everyone up to??


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Apr 23 2007, 10:57 AM~7754876
> *you think i could roll by this weekend and pic up some of my stuff..or all if its ready?
> *


this friday????


----------



## *SEEZER*

wutup og's


----------



## 1SNOOPY

WAS UP EVERYONE I HAVENT BEEN ON THIS IN A WHILE IM IN SCHOOL AND THIS SHIT IS BOCKED SO I DONT EVEN KNOW HOW I GOT IN BUT ERIC I SENT U AN EMAIL IM NOT SURE IF WE HAVE A RIDE BUT IF I GET ONE WHICH IM TRYIN REALLY HARD TO DO WELL PROBABLY END UP PAYIN FOR IT AT THE SHOW SO MOST LIKELY WELL BE THERE THOUGH ALRITE SORRY IT TOOK SO LONG TO REPLY BUT EVERYONE STAY UP


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:wave: 



wats up ceasr


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@May 2 2007, 02:00 PM~7821116
> *:wave:
> wats up cesar
> *


wutup mang? me nothin much just chillaxin..


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave: fellas they blocked me off this shit cuz i wasnt doin my work. well im gonna try to put up pics of my bike on here so watch out


----------



## chamuco61

'sup everyone!! just checkin in....


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Apr 23 2007, 10:57 AM~7754876
> *eric.....
> you think i could roll by this weekend and pic up some of my stuff..or all if its ready?
> *


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave:


----------



## chamuco61

hey cesar,ill call you this week...dont have much time to get out your way lately...but i will figure something out..


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave: :wave:


----------



## *SEEZER*

wutup everyone?


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SAUL

whats up fockers :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

damn, i gotta motivate the rest of these fuckers to join layitlow...all i see is the same peeps....whats up saul?! did you call that muffler shop??


----------



## chamuco61

dont forget guys, next sunday is the goodtimes show over here in the valley!!! it would be nice to see everyone there!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@May 11 2007, 11:56 AM~7883708
> *wutup everyone?
> *


sup...any other bikes u workin on homie g..


----------



## SAUL

WERE IS EVERYBODY AT :nicoderm:


----------



## chamuco61

i just got done striping a 'perspective members' bike....im gonna hit him up tomorrow about joining the family when i drop off the bike to him


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 13 2007, 06:27 PM~7895806
> *i just got done striping a 'perspective members' bike....im gonna hit him up tomorrow about joining the family when i drop off the bike to him
> *


----------



## 1SNOOPY

FUK ITS ALWAYS THA SAME SHIT IN HERE LOL WELL WAS UP TO EVERYONE JUST DROPPIN IN TO SHOW SOME LOVE N RESPECT FOR THA FAMILY, OUT OF CURIOSITY <~~~(SPELL CHECK) WHO IS GOIN TO THA GOODTIMES SHOW FOR SURE CUZ FOR NOW IT LOOKS LIKE IM GOIN SO IM A BE DOIN REAL SWEET WITH THA +"EYE KANDY"+, SO LET ME KNOW WHOS GOIN AND ERIC R U GUYS TAKIN A COOLER SO WE CAN SOME DRINKS ALRIGHT STAY UP


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 12 2007, 12:47 AM~7887541
> *damn, i gotta motivate the rest of these fuckers to join layitlow...all i see is the same peeps....whats up saul?! did you call that muffler shop??
> *


WTF is that a bad thing :tears: :guns:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@May 14 2007, 10:12 AM~7899787
> *FUK ITS ALWAYS THA SAME SHIT IN HERE LOL WELL WAS UP TO EVERYONE JUST DROPPIN IN TO SHOW SOME LOVE N RESPECT FOR THA FAMILY, OUT OF CURIOSITY <~~~(SPELL CHECK)  WHO IS GOIN TO THA GOODTIMES SHOW FOR SURE CUZ FOR NOW IT LOOKS LIKE IM GOIN SO IM A BE DOIN REAL SWEET WITH THA +"EYE KANDY"+, SO LET ME KNOW WHOS GOIN AND ERIC R U GUYS TAKIN A COOLER SO WE CAN SOME DRINKS ALRIGHT STAY UP
> *


 "FREAKY BEHAVIOR" WILL BE THERE HOMIE TO REPRESENT SHOT CALLERS BIKLA CLUB :biggrin: YEAH ERIC WHO IS TAKING WHAT TO THE SHOW


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@May 14 2007, 10:12 AM~7899787
> *FUK ITS ALWAYS THA SAME SHIT IN HERE LOL WELL WAS UP TO EVERYONE JUST DROPPIN IN TO SHOW SOME LOVE N RESPECT FOR THA FAMILY, OUT OF CURIOSITY <~~~(SPELL CHECK)  WHO IS GOIN TO THA GOODTIMES SHOW FOR SURE CUZ FOR NOW IT LOOKS LIKE IM GOIN SO IM A BE DOIN REAL SWEET WITH THA +"EYE KANDY"+, SO LET ME KNOW WHOS GOIN AND ERIC R U GUYS TAKIN A COOLER SO WE CAN SOME DRINKS ALRIGHT STAY UP
> *


im gonna be bringing out the "carn-evil of lost souls", "supah freak", "sickboy" and the newest lil addition to my personal lineup...the "lil mama" radio flyer bike... also, robert is supposed to bring out his bike, so is lorenzo, edgar, and a new face to the family...which, my chapter will get to meet on friday... :biggrin: we are gonna bring out a cooler, but feel free to bring one too, shit supposed to be pretty warm on sunday, so the more drink the better..


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@May 14 2007, 12:56 PM~7900907
> *WTF is that a bad thing :tears:  :guns:
> *


awww man dont cry!!! :biggrin: its hella cool talkin to you guys, but it would be even cooler if there were more of us on here..


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 14 2007, 06:08 PM~7903153
> *"FREAKY BEHAVIOR" WILL BE THERE HOMIE TO REPRESENT SHOT CALLERS BIKLA CLUB  :biggrin: YEAH ERIC WHO IS TAKING WHAT TO THE SHOW
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

we'll discuss what to bring and where to meet up on friday at the meeting...


----------



## 1SNOOPY

THIS IS GOOD THEN WERE GONNA BE MOBBIN IT WELL LETS SEE FROM OVER HERE RIGHT NOW ITS ME MY BROTHER "ANGELS BIKE" BUGGZ WITH HIS LOWRIDER BIKE AND THE NEW ADDITION TO HIS BIKE SO WE WILL ALSO HAVE SOME CRAZY JAMS SO EVERYONE TAKE CDS SO WE CAN BUMP IT CUZ WE ARE TAKING THREE BATTERIES TO THA SHOW TO LAST US ALL DAY AND GREGS IS TAKING A 2 WHEELSTREET CUSTOM BIKE SO FOR WE ARE LOOKIN GOOD SO LIKE I SAID TAKE CDS CUZ WE GOT ENOUGH JUICE FOR THA WHOLE DAY EVERYONE STAY UP AND KEEP RIDIN


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 14 2007, 11:43 PM~7906062
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> we'll discuss what to bring and where to meet up on friday at the meeting...
> *


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

great meeting we had yesterday snoopy :twak:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@May 15 2007, 01:07 PM~7909287
> *great meeting we had yesterday snoopy :twak:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

:0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

drama....... :biggrin:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

IAM FUKN BORED DAMN :buttkick:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

STFU


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chamuco61

whats up fellas?!! everyone ready for sunday?????????? i aint!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 16 2007, 05:39 PM~7918949
> *whats up fellas?!! everyone ready for sunday?????????? i aint!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 whaaaat your not why waz up :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

still havent fixed that sissy bar yet....besides, been workin with mikey to get lorenzos box finally finished. that fucker came out sick!!! i'll have my shit ready by friday, so that i can enjoy my saturday with no stress..


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 16 2007, 05:50 PM~7919041
> *still havent fixed that sissy bar yet....besides, been workin with mikey to get lorenzos box finally finished. that fucker came out sick!!! i'll have my shit ready by friday, so that i can enjoy my saturday with no stress..
> *


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 16 2007, 06:39 PM~7918949
> *whats up fellas?!! everyone ready for sunday?????????? i aint!!! :biggrin:
> *


me neither :biggrin: i need my damn walker for my bike


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@May 17 2007, 01:14 PM~7924753
> *me neither :biggrin: i need my damn walker for my bike
> *


 :dunno: is your bike crippled or what??


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 17 2007, 05:29 PM~7926574
> *:dunno: is your bike crippled or what??
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

how come kenny dont post up in here anymore????


----------



## 1SNOOPY

FUK GUYS U ARE NOT GOIN TO BELIEVS THAT MY RIDE JUST CALLED YESTERDAY AND BAILED ON ME FOR THA GOODTIMES SHOW DAMN I AM SO FUKN PISSED I WAS WATING SO LONG FOR THIS SHOW AND NOW I CANT GO DAMN THIS FUKN SUX WRINKLED SAGGY NUTS :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## SAUL

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 17 2007, 06:29 PM~7926574
> *:dunno: is your bike crippled or what??
> *


 :no: my bike needs a model to walk around with :biggrin: just playin, but my bike doesnt stand up by itself DUMBASS!


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

but it dont matter anymore :tears: :tears:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY+May 18 2007, 09:49 AM~7930380-->
> 
> 
> 
> FUK GUYS U ARE NOT GOIN TO BELIEVS THAT MY RIDE JUST CALLED YESTERDAY AND BAILED ON ME FOR THA GOODTIMES SHOW DAMN I AM SO FUKN PISSED I WAS WATING SO LONG FOR THIS SHOW AND NOW I CANT GO DAMN THIS FUKN SUX WRINKLED SAGGY NUTS  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ShotCallers O.C._@May 18 2007, 01:37 PM~7931748
> *but it dont matter anymore :tears:  :tears:
> *



damn that shit sucks!!!! you guys should at least try n come down to check it out and chill with us for a lil while...


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## bad news

yo brothas ....whats up saul hows th bike looking :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## chamuco61

everyone ready for tomorrow????????? i am........finally! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 19 2007, 06:23 PM~7937990
> *everyone ready for tomorrow????????? i am........finally! :biggrin:
> *


im still getting shit together :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 19 2007, 10:34 PM~7939358
> *im still getting shit together  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


damn that sucks man!!! i was just fuckin around, my shit isnt ready yet....still got a few things to take care of...but im sleepy, so ima just do them during set up...


----------



## chamuco61

damn we did good today!!! congrats to saul for takin first place in mild, robert for takin first in 16", mikey for takin second in trike mild, and i got second in mild, and second in special entry with my girlfriends nieces bike i built for her...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

waz up eric?cagrats on the wins.post up saul's bike.what it look like?i saw that seat done by henry. :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@May 20 2007, 10:56 PM~7945411
> *waz up eric?cagrats on the wins.post up saul's bike.what it look like?i saw that seat done by henry. :biggrin:
> *


wassapaning chuck!! ill post up a pic tomorrow evening, im hella fucken tired!!! gotta get some rest so i can go to work in the morning...but the bike looks fucken sweet!! and i must say, at a show with only first and second places, we did damn good!!!


----------



## 1SNOOPY

WAS UP GUYS WELL HOW WAS THA SHOW??? FROM READING THA POSTS IT LOOKS LIKE U GUYS HAD A GOODTIME. FUK I WISH WE COULDVE HAD A RIDE BUT HE BAILED AT THA LAST MINUTE AND WEL MY MOMS CAR COULDVE TAKEN ATLEAST ME AND MY BROTHER BUT FOR THOSE THAT DONT KNOW THAT SHIT IS FUKED UP CUZ WE WERE IN AN ACCIDENT SO I APOLOGIZE ION BEHALF OF THA WHOLE OC CHAP HI\OPE TO SEE SOME PICS :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
I cant wait to start working and buy my own truck. then we wont have any problems like this...
anywayz, how many bikes did u guyz end up taking? how many bikes do u think went in total @ tha show? who was ur biggest competition?  :dunno:  :dunno:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

did they have a trophy 4 club participation? who won it?


----------



## SAUL

HERE ARE SOME PICTURES THAT I TOOK WHILE WE WERE SETTING UP IN THE MORNING


----------



## SAUL

ROBERTS LIL GROOVE RIDER


----------



## SAUL

EDGARS BIKE


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

ERICS "CARN EVIL OF LOST SOULS"


----------



## SAUL

MY BIKE "FREAKY BEHAVIOR"


----------



## SAUL

MIKES "$UPAH FREAK"


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

THIS WAS AFTER THE SHOW GETTING READY TO LEAVE


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

all i see is red x's. is it just my comp? :angry:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

fuk my skools comps  :guns: :banghead: :machinegun: :angry: :thumbsdown: i cant see shIt, just words


----------



## bad news




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 21 2007, 08:20 PM~7952116
> *all i see is red x's.  is it just my comp? :angry:
> *


a couple of them arent coming up....


----------



## chamuco61

the pics look good saul! i have to upload the pics of our bikes i took on sunday, and ill post them up too...


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

still cant see shIt


----------



## chamuco61

get ready fellas...our bike show is comin soon....already designing the flyer!!!


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@May 23 2007, 01:04 PM~7963859
> *still cant see shIt
> *


me neither :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

WAS UP FELLAS :wave: :biggrin: :wave: :biggrin: :wave: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@May 22 2007, 01:20 PM~7956668
> *fuk my skools comps   :guns:  :banghead:  :machinegun:  :angry:  :thumbsdown: i cant see shIt, just words
> *




WAS UP U DICK SUKIN IN THA ASS TAKING CUM SWALLOWING BALL CHOKING TEA BAGGING NICKEL BAG :machinegun: :burn:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 24 2007, 12:00 AM~7968134
> *get ready fellas...our bike show is comin soon....already designing the flyer!!!
> *


WAS UP ERIC JUST WANTED TO SEE HOW EVERYONE IS DOIN OVER THERE??? HOW ARE THA BIKES LOOKING??? SO THA SHOW IS COMIN UP AND JUST SO U KNOW WE GOT UR AND BAK SUPPORT THA FAMILY IN THA SFV :biggrin: SO KEEP US POSTED AND LET US KNOW WAT WE CAN HELP U GUYS OUT WITH :thumbsup:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@May 24 2007, 11:09 AM~7969957
> *WAS UP IM A DICK SUKIN IN THA ASS TAKING CUM SWALLOWING BALL CHOKING TEA BAGGING NICKEL BAG :machinegun:  :burn:
> *


 WTF i didnt want to know :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

oh i almost forgot
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chamuco61

:uh: too much info from both of you fuckers!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 24 2007, 05:51 PM~7972829
> *:uh: too much info from both of you fuckers!!! :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@May 24 2007, 10:14 AM~7969982
> *WAS UP ERIC JUST WANTED TO SEE HOW EVERYONE IS DOIN OVER THERE??? HOW ARE THA BIKES LOOKING??? SO THA SHOW IS COMIN UP AND JUST SO U KNOW WE GOT UR AND BAK SUPPORT THA FAMILY IN THA SFV  :biggrin: SO KEEP US POSTED AND LET US KNOW WAT WE CAN HELP U GUYS OUT WITH  :thumbsup:
> *


sure thing homeskillet!! we are gonna have a lil get together a week before the show to get everything in order...ill keep you guys posted


----------



## Guest

wats up


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by THE_EMPIRE_BRK_@May 24 2007, 06:02 PM~7972929
> *wats up
> *


'sup homie!


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 20 2007, 11:48 PM~7945374
> *damn we did good today!!! congrats to saul for takin first place in mild, robert for takin first in 16", mikey for takin second in trike mild, and i got second in mild, and second in special entry with my girlfriends nieces bike i built for her...
> *


CONGRADS AND THANKS 4 COMING 2 OUR SECOND ANNUAL SHOW


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by G~TIMES~4~LIFE_@May 24 2007, 11:31 PM~7975198
> *CONGRADS AND THANKS 4 COMING 2 OUR SECOND ANNUAL SHOW
> *


anytime homie!! its always good to see a little bit of the scene come back to the valley!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 21 2007, 06:51 PM~7951116
> *MY BIKE "FREAKY BEHAVIOR"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: i like it,i like it alot :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

uhu me to, is that a small turntable for the seat?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@May 26 2007, 09:03 AM~7982654
> *:thumbsup: i like it,i like it alot :biggrin:
> *


chuck misses his old girl... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 26 2007, 09:24 AM~7982759
> *uhu me to, is that a small turntable for the seat?
> *


yup, its a model car turntable...i used to use one for mine too when i first broke it out..works pretty damn good for showing off the seat.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@May 26 2007, 09:03 AM~7982654
> *:thumbsup: i like it,i like it alot :biggrin:
> *


just let me know chuck its yours :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 26 2007, 05:06 PM~7984725
> *chuck misses his old girl... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 26 2007, 05:09 PM~7984742
> *yup, its a model car turntable...i used to use one for mine too when i first broke it out..works pretty damn good for showing off the seat.
> *


uhu I know, I got a small turntable on my display too for the bumper with plaque, for the moment it's this plaque but soon this baby will be in  










plaques in the making


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@May 27 2007, 12:58 AM~7986735
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


i knew once you saw it again, you would start missin it!!! by the way, why you jockin our slogan 'quality not quantity'? :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 27 2007, 04:54 AM~7986913
> *plaques in the making
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is a nice lookin plaque! i like the old revolvers on the corners, very creative!


----------



## chamuco61

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 24 2007, 05:58 PM~7972883
> *sure thing homeskillet!! we are gonna have a lil get together a week before the show to get everything in order...ill keep you guys posted
> *


YEAH HOMIE LET US KNOW AS SOON AS YOU FIND OUT DATES SO WE CAN SHOW UP AND HELP U GUYS OUT AS MUCH AS WE CAN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 27 2007, 06:29 PM~7989473
> *this is a nice lookin plaque! i like the old revolvers on the corners, very creative!
> *


SO WATS THIS I HEAR ABOUT PLAQUES IN THA MAKING, :dunno: I GOT ME A JOB NOW SO IM A BE ORDERIN MY PLAQUE PRETTY SOON


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 27 2007, 06:29 PM~7989473
> *this is a nice lookin plaque! i like the old revolvers on the corners, very creative!
> *


thanks homie! btw matadores means killers that's why we chose them guns :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@May 29 2007, 12:38 PM~8000165
> *SO WATS THIS I HEAR ABOUT PLAQUES IN THA MAKING,  :dunno: I GOT ME A JOB NOW SO IM A BE ORDERIN MY PLAQUE PRETTY SOON
> *


 :biggrin: me 2 :cheesy: and maybe a chain too


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY+May 29 2007, 11:38 AM~8000165-->
> 
> 
> 
> SO WATS THIS I HEAR ABOUT PLAQUES IN THA MAKING,  :dunno: I GOT ME A JOB NOW SO IM A BE ORDERIN MY PLAQUE PRETTY SOON
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ShotCallers O.C._@May 29 2007, 01:10 PM~8000772
> *:biggrin: me 2 :cheesy: and maybe a chain too
> *


just give me the word and ill place the order...but dont forget i need a deposit to get the homie started...


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:
NEW PAGE!


----------



## chamuco61

TTT


----------



## bad news




----------



## chamuco61

holy shit, kennys here!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

meeting for the san fernando chapter this friday at 7:30 at the coffee shop...


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

meeting for o.c. chap----????????  :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

wassup o.c.!!


----------



## chamuco61

:nicoderm:


----------



## SAUL

:ugh:  :nicoderm:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

nuthin much, just workin


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jun 1 2007, 12:53 PM~8023830
> *nuthin much, just workin
> *


kool beans man!!!!


----------



## chamuco61

damn the meeting sucked tonight!!!! on three people including myself showed up.. :angry:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 1 2007, 11:09 PM~8027071
> *damn the meeting sucked tonight!!!! on three people including myself showed up.. :angry:
> *


time to fine people  by the way :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jun 1 2007, 11:29 PM~8027143
> *time to fine people  by the way :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


you got that right!!!! :biggrin: whats happenin chuck!?


----------



## bad news

:nicoderm:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

what's up my Shot Caller homies?are you guys going to Highland Park and Imperials shows?if so i might see you guys there.what are you gyuys doing 2marro?are you going to any shows?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jun 2 2007, 06:51 AM~8027717
> *what's up my Shot Caller homies?are you guys going to Highland Park and Imperials shows?if so i might see you guys there.what are you gyuys doing 2marro?are you going to any shows?
> *


what up chuck!! we were plannin on hittin the highland park show like we do every year, but alot of our projects arent ready yet and the usual transportation problems and for myself the show falls on the weekend of my ladies birthday, so i might just go out there for a couple hours and pass out flyers to our bike show in august...you gonna come out to our show this year???


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

hopefully i see you at the highland show.as for your show :dunno: maybe.it depends on what day it falls.my nephews birthday is in august.


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## bad news

so whats up guys ? have you hit up any shows ?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 3 2007, 10:30 PM~8036437
> *so whats up guys ? have you hit up any shows ?
> *


nope, not since the goodtimes show last month..


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

my b-day is in august too foo
did saul go to the show?


----------



## wildponey

Passing by..................... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

you fellas going to Highland Park?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jun 4 2007, 12:58 PM~8039557
> *my b-day is in august  too  foo
> did saul go to the show?
> *


 :no:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jun 4 2007, 12:58 PM~8039557
> *my b-day is in august  too  foo
> did saul go to the show?
> *


barbecue time!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Jun 4 2007, 05:18 PM~8041182
> *Passing by..................... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> you fellas going to Highland Park?
> *


'sup jess!! im not gonna head out there with my bike, but i do plan on checkin it out so i can pass out some flyers for our bike show....which should be ready in a couple weeks..


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 4 2007, 07:41 PM~8041654
> *:no:
> *


wat happend


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 4 2007, 11:59 PM~8043488
> *barbecue time!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


i dont get it  :dunno:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jun 5 2007, 11:13 AM~8045766
> *i dont get it   :dunno:
> *


what, you dont wanna come down the the valle n have some barbecue with us for your birthday??? aight then, we wont do shit for you!!! :biggrin: 

nah, but for reals, we gonna have a barbecue the week before our bike show so that we can all get together and discuss whats gonna go down at the show..ill keep yalls posted!


----------



## bad news

hey brothas whats up eric iam trying to go out there for are show hopefully i can get out there but will see and if any one is in the my hood stop by


----------



## chamuco61

damm kenny, the party sounds like fun, but im afraid i wont be able to make it...i already got plans set to go n see calabrese, order of the fly and the marauding ghouls at the knitting factory...hope the party is a blast!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 5 2007, 10:11 PM~8050679
> *damm kenny, the party sounds like fun, but im afraid i wont be able to make it...i already got plans set to go n see calabrese, order of the fly and the marauding ghouls at the knitting factory...hope the party is a blast!
> *


i hope so too iam just going to get hammered and then go to ink and iron for a present cant wait going to see mad sin yes !


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 5 2007, 11:14 PM~8050696
> *i hope so too iam just going to get hammered and then go to ink and iron for a present cant wait going to see mad sin yes !
> *


present??? you gonna get tatted??? or is seein mad sin your present???


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 5 2007, 10:27 PM~8050761
> *present??? you gonna get tatted??? or is seein mad sin your present???
> *


ya the show this weekend on the queen mary its 3 days or what ever but my buddys buying my ticket for sunday to see mad sin


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 5 2007, 11:41 PM~8050801
> *ya the show this weekend on the queen mary its 3 days or what ever but my buddys buying my ticket for sunday to see mad sin
> *


  mad sin kicks ass!!! i'll be at the v.w. classic in irvine on sunday, so no mad sin for me....


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## bad news

:biggrin: so eric when are you looking at for the bike show ?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 6 2007, 10:44 PM~8057537
> *:biggrin: so eric when are you looking at for the bike show ?
> *


looks like we settled on a date of august 19th..


----------



## 1SNOOPY

WAS UP FELLAS WATS NEW IN THA HOOD WIT EVERYONE??? SO ERIC IS THA SHOW SET FOR AUGUST 19 CUZ WE HAVIN OUR MEETING TOMORROW AND THAT WAY I CAN BRING IT UP AND LET EM KNOW SO WE CAN GET SOME MORE PROGRESS ON OUR BIKES AND COME OUT FUKN CLEAN AND LET EM KNOW WHOS CALLING SHOTS


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Jun 7 2007, 10:09 AM~8059668
> *WAS UP FELLAS WATS NEW IN THA HOOD WIT EVERYONE??? SO ERIC IS THA SHOW SET FOR AUGUST 19 CUZ WE HAVIN OUR MEETING TOMORROW AND THAT WAY I CAN BRING IT UP AND LET EM KNOW SO WE CAN GET SOME MORE PROGRESS ON OUR BIKES AND COME OUT FUKN CLEAN AND LET EM KNOW WHOS CALLING SHOTS
> *




yea man, thats the date. we dont plan on changin it anymore..


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 7 2007, 05:34 PM~8062451
> *yea man, thats the date. we dont plan on changin it anymore..
> *


SOUNDS GOOD THEN ILL LET THEM KNOW AND SO WHEN WILL THA MEETING BE BEFORE THA SHOW AND JUST KEEP US IN TOUCH IF SOMETHING SHOULD HAPPEN :thumbsup: :wave: :werd:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## NaturalHighII

HEY CAN YOU GUYS POST A PIC OF THE FREAKY BEHAVIOR AND PRICE IF IT IS STILL FOR SALE


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 8 2007, 12:38 PM~8067385
> *HEY CAN YOU GUYS POST A PIC OF THE FREAKY BEHAVIOR AND PRICE IF IT IS STILL FOR SALE
> *


pm saul but i think its not for sale any more


----------



## NaturalHighII

can you do me the favor and pm him for me, i have no idea who you are talking about, and ask, thanks.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 8 2007, 12:42 PM~8067411
> *can you do me the favor and pm him for me, i have no idea who you are talking about, and ask, thanks.
> *


 :biggrin: no look on here his name is saul as his screen name  i would but i dont want to be no middle man


----------



## bad news

there pm 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=32331


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## SAUL

AS OF TODAY FREAKY BEHAVIOR LEAVES THE SHOT CALLERS FAMILY IT WAS SOLD TO A LIL MEMBER I WILL ALSO LIKE TO TELL ALL THE SHOT CALLERS I WILL BE LEAVING THE CLUB AS WELL I WILL NO LONGER BE IN SHOT CALLERS THIS DOES NOT HAVE TO DO WITH ANYBODY I JUST THINK I SHOULD MOVE ON TO SOMETHING ELSE I HOPE NOBODY TAKES IT IN A BAD WAY


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 9 2007, 11:06 PM~8074737
> *AS OF TODAY FREAKY BEHAVIOR LEAVES THE SHOT CALLERS FAMILY IT WAS SOLD  TO A LIL MEMBER I WILL ALSO LIKE TO TELL ALL THE SHOT CALLERS I WILL BE LEAVING THE CLUB AS WELL I WILL NO LONGER BE IN SHOT CALLERS THIS DOES NOT HAVE TO DO WITH ANYBODY I JUST THINK I SHOULD MOVE ON TO SOMETHING ELSE I HOPE NOBODY TAKES IT IN A BAD WAY
> *


well saul, it has been kool havin you as a member of the family, but if you must leave then you must...keep in mind that there will always be a spot for you in ShotCallerS whether it be with your sons bike or your car...we aint givin up hope on ressurecting the car club homie!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 9 2007, 11:06 PM~8074737
> *AS OF TODAY FREAKY BEHAVIOR LEAVES THE SHOT CALLERS FAMILY IT WAS SOLD  TO A LIL MEMBER I WILL ALSO LIKE TO TELL ALL THE SHOT CALLERS I WILL BE LEAVING THE CLUB AS WELL I WILL NO LONGER BE IN SHOT CALLERS THIS DOES NOT HAVE TO DO WITH ANYBODY I JUST THINK I SHOULD MOVE ON TO SOMETHING ELSE I HOPE NOBODY TAKES IT IN A BAD WAY
> *


 :0 :nosad:


----------



## bad news

damn :0 thats suck we lost a great bike but hey


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 11 2007, 12:37 PM~8083010
> *damn  :0 thats suck we lost a great bike but hey
> *


things happen for a reason.now you got to build one  by the way call me when you get a chance.


----------



## chamuco61

yea we lost a great bike, but furthermore, we lost a dedicated member....


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## Bondyz

ay wussup


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jun 12 2007, 10:11 PM~8094313
> *ay wussup
> *


aw shit, look whos back!!!!  wassup chuco!


----------



## bad news

hey guys yes its sad to loose a great member but at least we made a friend


----------



## Bondyz

wussup man
sorry i lost touch 
wit graduation an prom things been hectic
outa control
but its all good now
wuts good wit my brothers?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 12 2007, 10:53 PM~8094498
> *hey guys yes its sad to loose a great member but at least we made a friend
> *


true!! me n saul go way back to when me n him were in oldies...if you check out that lrb mag with the poster spread on oldies bike club, you will see me n saul in a very young state...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jun 12 2007, 10:59 PM~8094536
> *wussup man
> sorry i lost touch
> wit graduation an prom things been hectic
> outa control
> but its all good now
> wuts good wit my brothers?
> *


kool man, congrats on graduating!! you havent missed much, just the same ol shit, meetings every other friday, drama all around, oh yea, our bike show is comin up in august...


----------



## Bondyz

saul left?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jun 12 2007, 11:08 PM~8094596
> *saul left?
> *


yea, he wants to concentrate more on gettin his cars done, so he sold his bike n took a leave...


----------



## Bondyz

damn that sucks...
ey did u get my message about the kickstand?
i think its a 59 schwwinn cruiser
is there a way to take it off?


----------



## chamuco61

yea, i called you back n left you a message. when you called i was in a meeting at work...any schwinn bike shop can take it off for you, or there is a way to take it off with a crescent wrench...you have to somehow press the kickstand inward to close up the spring inside and then with some pliers or vice grips pull out the little pin that holds it in place...


----------



## Bondyz

yea my dad told me i had to find a way to get that pin out
wheres a schwwinn bike shop?


----------



## chamuco61

i take mine to dennisons on whittier blvd. to get the kickstands out...and i think dennisons and tony's schwinn on atlantic blvd in east los are the closest schwinn shops still in existence..


----------



## Bondyz

damn allright
pinup queen huh?
sounds nice, ur getting a mural done right?
classic shit...
im working on the "zoot cruiser" hahaha


----------



## chamuco61

shit homie, the pinup queen is gonna be a 16" rollin tribute to ms. betty page!!! so, you know there gonna be murals all over that bitch!!!


----------



## Bondyz

hel yea!
its gonna look like a hot rod mag que no? 
ay everyone at the barber shop quit
only that one fat chick is there
an i wont let her touch my hair


----------



## chamuco61

yea, i heard wolfman dan went to some shop in sylmar...but dont know about the others...i went down there last friday and got a chop from this new guy named vinnie...he did a pretty good job, but he dont fit in there...too metro lookin with the way he dresses...but i might be doing some striping work for the shop though. the vato that owns the joint hit me up when i was on the chair about striping up the tool carts and his 62 caddy...so i said fuck yea! hes supposed to hit me up when he gets the finances up at the shop...and oh yea, i dont let any chicks touch my hair...except for sin-d, i let her trim the chops every now n then... :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

its easy to get the pin out.. the lil part that sticks out where the kick stand is (round piece that is around kick stand) push it in with a clamp or somthing and pull the pin out. then everything comes out


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

here you go homie =) http://www.bunchobikes.com/repair2.htm


----------



## chamuco61

shit, thanks man!! this will help out alot of us in the long run. i never thought of using channel lock pliers on it, i used to just jam a crescent wrench between the kickstand and the the bottom bracket tube and use brute-force to squeez in the spring, but this looks a hell of a lot easier!


----------



## Bondyz

haha yea that one armenian guy doesnt fit in a rockabilly hair shop
ima try to take that pin out


----------



## Bondyz

i got it out!
but i lost the pin hahaha
ay its cool at least i got it out


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 10 2007, 12:06 AM~8074737
> *AS OF TODAY FREAKY BEHAVIOR LEAVES THE SHOT CALLERS FAMILY IT WAS SOLD  TO A LIL MEMBER I WILL ALSO LIKE TO TELL ALL THE SHOT CALLERS I WILL BE LEAVING THE CLUB AS WELL I WILL NO LONGER BE IN SHOT CALLERS THIS DOES NOT HAVE TO DO WITH ANYBODY I JUST THINK I SHOULD MOVE ON TO SOMETHING ELSE I HOPE NOBODY TAKES IT IN A BAD WAY
> *


 :0  :tears: :nosad: WOW, havent been here but WOW, thats big news. Well hey maybe well meet again at a show :dunno:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave: x21


----------



## Bondyz

hows the club holding up in O.C.??


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

not a whole lot. weve been workin and we got a show comin up on the 30th in long beach


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jun 13 2007, 10:33 AM~8096755
> *i got it out!
> but i lost the pin hahaha
> ay its cool at least i got it out
> *


kool beans man!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

whats up my brothas in the valle, o.c. n hemet!!!


----------



## Bondyz

jus working on the cruiser!
wut do you think...should i paint it black or blue?


----------



## Bondyz

On my bike it has HR506051
what does that mean?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jun 14 2007, 11:17 AM~8104012
> *jus working on the cruiser!
> wut do you think...should i paint it black or blue?
> *


how bout black and blue two tone??!!! now that would be sick shit right there!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jun 14 2007, 11:19 AM~8104024
> *On my bike it has HR506051
> what does that mean?
> *


that might be the serial number....call a schwinn shop n ask them to verify the year of the frame with that number


----------



## Bondyz

cool cool
ill get on that


----------



## Bondyz

i have a 1980 schwinn cruiser


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jun 14 2007, 10:12 PM~8108322
> *i have a 1980 schwinn cruiser
> *


kool man!!! so, are we lookin to bondo that bad boy or are you gonna leave it bare bones n kandy??


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## Bondyz

no bondo i want it to have a classic look
jus like the owner
hahaha


----------



## chamuco61

nothin wrong with bein lost in different era's homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

yo homies whats up man


----------



## chamuco61

yo brotha kenny, hows it going?!!!


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 15 2007, 03:58 PM~8113112
> *  nothin wrong with bein lost in different era's homie!!!  :biggrin:
> *


we aint lost eric, we jus bringing it back que no?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jun 15 2007, 10:26 PM~8114788
> *we aint lost eric, we jus bringing it back que no?
> *


you got that right!!!


----------



## Bondyz

i need striping eric u got silver?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jun 16 2007, 11:01 AM~8116575
> *i need striping eric u got silver?
> *


nah, but i can get it soon as it is needed!! let me know when you want it done...


----------



## Bondyz

thats cool go ahead am get some cuz i need my frame done befor i put the clear coat


----------



## chamuco61

sounds good man!!


----------



## OGDinoe1

Here's a picture of my bike back in '94 (Neu Exposure bike club),The bike is making a come back but this time it's going to be for oldest my son!My twin boys get the three wheeler


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jun 18 2007, 10:29 PM~8132080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of my bike back in '94 (Neu Exposure bike club),The bike is making a come back but this time it's going to be for oldest my son!My twin boys get the three wheeler
> *


holy shit!! you just took me down memory lane...i remember seeing this bike back when i was bearly gettin mine painted....damn thats ol skool!!!  good to see it makin a comeback!


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 18 2007, 10:55 PM~8132512
> *holy shit!! you just took me down memory lane...i remember seeing this bike back when i was bearly gettin mine painted....damn thats ol skool!!!  good to see it makin a comeback!
> *


Yah homie It's been a minute,but it's coming back soon! :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave: x22


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt


----------



## chamuco61

whats up my brotha's!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Bondyz

jus woke up hahaha
ey i hit up puke an waitin for a response
how much u think its gonna be?


----------



## chamuco61

hopefully he dont charge you too much, because i want to get him to hit up the 16" im building soon as the mods n paint are done..but, did you get to the swapmeet??


----------



## bad news

sup brothas hows everything going out in the valley bondyz what up man you got a bike in the works ?


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 20 2007, 04:24 PM~8143892
> *hopefully he dont charge you too much, because i want to get him to hit up the 16" im building soon as the mods n paint are done..but, did you get to the swapmeet??
> *


yea it was closed haha


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jun 20 2007, 10:35 PM~8145707
> *yea it was closed haha
> *


ah man that sucks!!!!


----------



## Bondyz

yea its open friday saturday an sunday


----------



## chamuco61

damn thats right!!! i forgot all about the days it was open...my bad! :biggrin:


----------



## Bondyz

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 21 2007, 04:35 PM~8150448
> *damn thats right!!! i forgot all about the days it was open...my bad! :biggrin:
> *


ey its cool at least i now kno where it is


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jun 21 2007, 08:55 PM~8151769
> *ey its cool at least i now kno where it is
> *


good point!


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## Bondyz

well the cruiser is airbrushed and ready for assembly!


----------



## Bondyz




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jun 22 2007, 10:33 PM~8159138
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice homie!!! so, whats up with the line job??? :biggrin:


----------



## Bondyz

i decided to not go wit striping
i want that original look


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Bondyz_@Jun 24 2007, 11:06 PM~8169610
> *i decided to not go wit striping
> i want that original look
> *


kool kool...


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## 817Lowrider

Wut it dew!

SHOTCALLERS


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 26 2007, 06:11 PM~8182612
> *Wut it dew!
> 
> SHOTCALLERS
> *


'sup homie!


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61

:angry:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 28 2007, 04:42 PM~8197192
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 28 2007, 11:19 PM~8199717
> *
> *


:biggrin: whats up kenny!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## bad news

nada


----------



## chamuco61

same here...


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61

techniques is having a show here in the valley on august 12th....i say we should hit it up!!!


----------



## chamuco61

where is all you fuckers at??!!! :angry:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 4 2007, 11:24 AM~8234251
> *where is all you fuckers at??!!! :angry:
> *


----------



## chamuco61

'sup kenny!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 4 2007, 12:06 PM~8234473
> *'sup kenny!
> *


not much brotha ! just chilling my hair all melted and hot as fuck over here like 109 :uh:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 4 2007, 06:17 PM~8235906
> *not much brotha ! just chilling my hair all melted and hot as fuck over here like 109  :uh:
> *


hahaa i know what you mean bro, i didnt even bother puttin mine up....just slapped on my cabby hat n shades...good to go! you goin to hootenanny on saturday?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 4 2007, 10:19 PM~8237272
> *hahaa i know what you mean bro, i didnt even bother puttin mine up....just slapped on my cabby hat n shades...good to go! you goin to hootenanny on saturday?
> *


not any more  want to go see the shit kickers and social d but my buddys car didnt get finished in time  but were going to the rat fink meet next month i believe


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 5 2007, 01:07 PM~8240825
> *not any more   want to go see the shit kickers and social d but my buddys car didnt get finished in time    but were going to the rat fink meet next month i believe
> *


heads up t-bag!!! the rat fink party is this month on the 21st!!!!!!!!! you gotta go man, its the last event ever at the l.a. county raceway.......its gonna go down in history!!! ill be there, cant wait to see blazing haley!!!


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

wassup guys aint been here in a while we went to a show in long beach on tha 30th and snoopy took 2nd for full trike. we might be goin to another show on tha 29th that gives cash for bikes


----------



## OGDinoe1

TTT FOR THE S.C BIKE CLUB


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

TTT


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jul 6 2007, 09:02 AM~8247345
> *wassup guys aint been here in a while  we went to a show in long beach on tha 30th and snoopy took 2nd for full trike.  we might be goin to another show on tha 29th that gives cash for bikes
> *


congrats to the big snoop!!! did you get anything??? and the show on the 29th, if its the one in fullerton, then im gonna take my bike out to that one too.. :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## bad news




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## wildponey

Your all invited..........bring your bikes.

Starts July 20, 2007..........all the way thru summer.

Im talking to the owner about giving a trophy to best bike that nigth so , be posted.














Tell your bro to PM Me............need to talk to him...................


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 6 2007, 05:41 PM~8250483
> *congrats to the big snoop!!! did you get anything??? and the show on the 29th, if its the one in fullerton, then im gonna take my bike out to that one too.. :biggrin:
> *


naw man i didnt make anything :tears: but ive decided to not go to any shows for a while until i am done wit my bike.


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

snoop is workin on anew ride for his son. it is a 12" bike he says it will be "radical"  :loco: but we met this guy at the show that does engraving and plexi-parts. he is goin to make us some 1/4" thick,chrome ShotCallers plexi plaques. the name of his company is called Salas Engraving. hit me up if you want one. THEY ARE ONLY $30 FOR A CAR SIZE PLAQUE! btw- snoops will be a FOUR-FOOT PLAQUE


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Jul 12 2007, 08:05 PM~8296955
> *Your all invited..........bring your bikes.
> 
> Starts July 20, 2007..........all the way thru summer.
> 
> Im talking to the owner about giving a trophy to best bike that nigth so , be posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell your bro to PM Me............need to talk to him...................
> *


kool deal man!!! they should have put my bike or mikeys bug on the flyer at least!!! hahahaha


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jul 16 2007, 08:39 AM~8317969
> *snoop is workin on anew ride for his son. it is a 12" bike he says it will be "radical"   :loco: but we met this guy at the show that does engraving and plexi-parts. he is goin to make us some 1/4" thick,chrome ShotCallers plexi plaques. the name of his company is called Salas Engraving. hit me up if you want one. THEY ARE ONLY $30 FOR A CAR SIZE PLAQUE! btw- snoops will be a FOUR-FOOT PLAQUE
> *


im kool on the plaque right now, i gots my og one, but ima keep this guy in mind about some more kustom plexi work for my bike though...fuckin snoop is a krazy ass with his 4 foot plaque!!!! tell your bro that if he needs striping for his little radical, he knows who to call!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

whats happeing guys ?


----------



## chamuco61

not too much brotha ken, just keepin busy with work n shit...whats new wit you?? oh yea, rat fink fiest this saTURDay....blazing fuckin haley!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61

damn fuckers, i swear, if it wasnt for me comin in here every now n then and bumpin our page up, we would end up on the last page... :angry:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

who's green 26" trike is that wit the love seat?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

i'll help keep the Shot Callers away from the last page:biggrin: Que pasa Eric and everyone.hey Kenny hit me up.you know for what


----------



## bad news

:no: :no: :happysad:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 6 2007, 05:41 PM~8250483
> *congrats to the big snoop!!! did you get anything??? and the show on the 29th, if its the one in fullerton, then im gonna take my bike out to that one too.. :biggrin:
> *


its the one that legions is throwing @ nicks burgers


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 24 2007, 06:34 PM~8382212
> *damn fuckers, i swear, if it wasnt for me comin in here every now n then and bumpin our page up, we would end up on the last page... :angry:
> *


i know i get f****n mad when our topic is on tha 2nd page. but i dont have internet @ my pad  :tears: so i have to come to work wit my mom to get on


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

wtf where r u guys


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

hey eric can you post up some pix of tha bikas still in tha club..........with names


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 24 2007, 05:38 PM~8382244
> *who's green 26" trike is that  wit the love seat?
> *


thats my brothers trike. :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jul 24 2007, 05:50 PM~8382320
> *i'll help keep the Shot Callers away from the last page:biggrin: Que pasa Eric and everyone.hey Kenny hit me up.you know for what
> *


good lookin out chuck!! everything is good over here, hows everything goin with you?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jul 25 2007, 03:27 PM~8389851
> *hey eric can you post up some pix of tha bikas still in tha club..........with names
> *


sure thing homie, ill get on that sometime in the next couple days...need to get together all the pics n info...what you need it for? :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jul 25 2007, 12:17 PM~8388446
> *its the one that legions is throwing @ nicks burgers
> *


yea, i am planning on takin my bike out to that and im gonna talk to robert and edgar about bringing out theirs too...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 25 2007, 05:51 PM~8390803
> *good lookin out chuck!! everything is good over here, hows everything goin with you?
> *



everything is


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 26 2007, 08:48 PM~8401647
> *:wave:
> *


  :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 27 2007, 01:45 AM~8403470
> * :wave:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC

:wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by THE_EMPIRE_SAC_@Jul 27 2007, 02:00 PM~8407433
> *:wave:
> *


  :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## bad news




----------



## chamuco61

'sup kenny! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

chiilin watching cinderella :biggrin: lol but not much man how you been i met the oc guys the other night lol


----------



## chamuco61

where you meet them at??


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 27 2007, 06:40 PM~8409016
> *where you meet them at??
> *


over in elsinore ! plaques are coo !


----------



## chamuco61

hopefully ill see them at the legions show tomorrow...im dyin to see these plaques.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

who's going to the legions show tomoro


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

who's going to the legions show tomoro


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

who's going to the legions show tomoro


----------



## chamuco61

im gonna more than likely head up to it and im pretty sure our o.c. chapter will be there as well...


----------



## chamuco61

ShotCallers done good today!!! i took home 3rd place 20" mild...snoop got 2nd place trike mild and 3rd place best trike....and the homie buggs got best audio!!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 29 2007, 11:17 PM~8423012
> *ShotCallers done good today!!! i took home 3rd place 20" mild...snoop got 2nd place trike mild and 3rd place best trike....and the homie buggs got best audio!!
> *


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61

^^^^^^


----------



## chamuco61

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news

lol whats up man!


----------



## chamuco61

not much man, just tryin to cope with this fuckin sunburn i got on sunday!!!


----------



## bad news

wait what ! sunburn ????? damn i have never had a sunburn hmm


----------



## chamuco61

yup...sunburn!!! shit is irritating like fuck!!! my face looks all red and my arms are stinging...


----------



## bad news

damn! well good luck lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jul 31 2007, 07:12 PM~8440499
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 31 2007, 05:43 PM~8440299
> *damn! well good luck lol  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks man...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jul 31 2007, 06:12 PM~8440499
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


yo chuck!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 31 2007, 12:54 AM~8433897
> *not much man, just tryin to cope with this fuckin sunburn i got on sunday!!!
> *


x2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

hey man im gettin paid on friday(tomorrow) so hit me up or ill call u so we can meet up somewhere on saturday or whenever, kool?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Aug 2 2007, 02:20 PM~8457624
> *hey man im gettin paid on friday(tomorrow) so hit me up or ill call u so we can meet up somewhere on saturday or whenever, kool?
> *


sounds good man!! i got everything all ready to go! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

:angry: my fucken forhead is peeling....and its starting to sting!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

kool beans man :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news

hey eric if you get that thing we pmed about ill through in that black bike stand that you wanted !


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 3 2007, 02:42 AM~8462365
> *hey eric if you get that thing we pmed about ill through in that black bike stand that you wanted !
> *


im workin on it man!!! i just gotta come up with some exxxtra funds right now...car insurance renewal is due..


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

what up Shot Callers?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 3 2007, 10:02 AM~8463528
> *im workin on it man!!! i just gotta come up with some exxxtra funds right now...car insurance renewal is due..
> *


i hear ya i had to pay some extra mula too for insurance  but no worrys ! hey chuck whats up man !!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

what up kenny,are you ready.i have a club meeting 2marro and will see my homie.let know what's up.PM a homie :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

damn i cant wait to get my new project started...alls i need is some extra funds... :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 5 2007, 01:28 AM~8474789
> *damn i cant wait to get my new project started...alls i need is some extra funds... :biggrin:
> *



extra funds is what we all need.what eric :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

:tears: :tears: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: ill get out of this whole soon hopefully real soon but chuck dont worry brotha ill get it soon real soon !


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt


----------



## bad news

havent had pics up here for a while


----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news




----------



## jonny b

sum clean bikes yous have


----------



## Guest




----------



## chamuco61

TTT


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Aug 5 2007, 02:00 AM~8474869
> *extra funds is what we all need.what eric :biggrin:
> *


preach on brotha!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 5 2007, 02:59 AM~8474982
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahahhaa..there i am taxin them fool again!!! we must do this again sometime!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 6 2007, 04:13 PM~8486217
> *hahahhaa..there i am taxin them fool again!!! we must do this again sometime!!! :biggrin:
> *


lol poor bondyz lost his lunch money lol


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Aug 5 2007, 03:08 AM~8474993
> *sum clean bikes yous have
> *


thanks man!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 6 2007, 03:14 PM~8486225
> *lol poor bondyz lost his lunch money lol
> *


quarters and all!!!! damn, ima post up the pic of roberts nice parking job when i get home!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 6 2007, 04:16 PM~8486249
> *quarters and all!!!! damn, ima post up the pic of roberts nice parking job when i get home!!! :biggrin:
> *


ahh shit i remember that haha post up the one when his talking to those white ladys


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 6 2007, 03:22 PM~8486301
> *ahh shit i remember that haha post up the one when his talking to those white ladys
> *


hahahahahahaah...thats right!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chamuco61

now here is a fine example of some great parking... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

robert n ruben layin the mack down to a couple old white ladies!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 6 2007, 04:27 PM~8486949
> *now here is a fine example of some great parking... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats some nice 3 wheelin


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 6 2007, 05:28 PM~8486954
> *robert n ruben layin the mack down to a couple old white ladies!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha is when his trying to hide his 40 ?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 6 2007, 05:02 PM~8487269
> *thats some nice 3 wheelin
> *


hahaha...you know it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 6 2007, 08:15 PM~8489055
> *haha is when his trying to hide his 40 ?
> *


i think it was a can he was hidin in this pic, but i do know it wasnt soda!!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 6 2007, 04:28 PM~8486954
> *robert n ruben layin the mack down to a couple old white ladies!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




sugar mammas!gotta get money for the projects :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Aug 7 2007, 04:39 AM~8491469
> *sugar mammas!gotta get money for the projects :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chamuco61

TTT for my second family!!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 7 2007, 08:55 AM~8492541
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



what's up eric and family?getting ready for vegas?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Aug 7 2007, 05:10 PM~8496997
> *what's up eric and family?getting ready for vegas?
> *


 :dunno: not sure if im goin yet...i barely made regular at my job last week and i dont really have any vacation time yet for the friday and monday of that show....but we'll see what happens...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

:tears: :tears: :tears: 












well i hope you can make it,if not there's always next year,hopefully by then kenny will be ready to show.right kenny


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Aug 7 2007, 10:11 PM~8499388
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> well i hope you can make it,if not there's always next year,hopefully by then kenny will be ready to show.right kenny
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

im waiting on the royalties to flow in from my garbage pail kid card they made of me.... :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 8 2007, 01:41 AM~8500817
> *im waiting on the royalties to flow in from my garbage pail kid card they made of me.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHAHA. THATS GREASER GREG. AHAHAH. DAMN IM OLD :angry:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 8 2007, 07:59 AM~8502190
> *HAHAHA.  THATS GREASER GREG.  AHAHAH.  DAMN IM OLD :angry:
> *


yup!!! sad shit is.....i kinda sorta really look like that....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 8 2007, 10:48 AM~8502574
> *yup!!! sad shit is.....i kinda sorta really look like that....
> *


hahaa. its cool. i got one of my members thats into the billy life too.


----------



## OGDinoe1

TTT


----------



## bad news

:biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

:biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

TTT


----------



## bad news

yup oh yeah baby


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 9 2007, 08:45 PM~8517250
> *yup oh yeah baby
> *


quit chokin the chicken kenny!!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up homies just dropped by to say hi


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 10 2007, 09:09 AM~8520840
> *wuz up homies just dropped by to say hi
> *


'sup homie!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

nm trying to get everything str8 with this new/old club lol


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 10 2007, 09:19 AM~8520930
> *nm trying to get everything str8 with this new/old club lol
> *


good luck man... its good to see you guys active again!!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 7 2007, 11:41 PM~8500817
> *im waiting on the royalties to flow in from my garbage pail kid card they made of me.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 10 2007, 03:52 PM~8523536
> *good luck man... its good to see you guys active again!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE IT FEELS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Aug 10 2007, 03:26 PM~8523756
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:wave:


----------



## chamuco61

:wave: :wave:


----------



## bad news

sorry man i get all excited and chet man


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 11 2007, 05:58 AM~8527478
> *sorry man i get all excited and chet man
> *


alright.....but just dont make a mess please!!


----------



## SAUL

:wave: NICE SEEING YOU ERIC AND MIKE


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 11 2007, 07:53 PM~8531402
> *:wave: NICE SEEING YOU ERIC AND MIKE
> *


yea man, you too!!


----------



## chamuco61

congrats to all my brothers that placed at the techniques show today!!! it was a good show, and best of all, we had a pretty nice lineup once again! i got 2nd mild/full and 2nd 12" catagory for my bike and my girlfriends neice's bike...robert took 2nd 16" street...and last but definitely not least, mikey took top trike honors with the big green $upah freak trike!!! edgar also brought his bike out to show and i also brought out my pedal car for the first time today too!!!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 12 2007, 10:41 PM~8538928
> *congrats to all my brothers that placed at the techniques show today!!! it was a good show, and best of all, we had a pretty nice lineup once again! i got 2nd mild/full and 2nd 12" catagory for my bike and my girlfriends neice's bike...robert took 2nd 16" street...and last but definitely not least, mikey took top trike honors with the big green $upah freak trike!!! edgar also brought his bike out to show and i also brought out my pedal car for the first time today too!!!
> *


pics please !


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 13 2007, 11:44 AM~8542603
> *pics please !
> *


later on... :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 13 2007, 04:18 PM~8544147
> *later on... :biggrin:
> *


thanks !


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## wildponey

Like I said.........congrats to you ShotCallers for placing..........


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

happy birthday to me!











































...3 days ago!


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:biggrin: :wave: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Aug 14 2007, 09:04 AM~8550310
> *happy birthday to me!
> ...3 days ago!
> *


happy barfday homie... :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

gracias


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Aug 13 2007, 10:37 PM~8547987
> *Like I said.........congrats to you ShotCallers for placing..........
> *


thanks jess...congrats to you too....i saw you drivin off with a trophy...what you get?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Aug 14 2007, 09:13 AM~8550388
> *gracias
> *


you missed a kool ass show homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

tha 1 on sunday ?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Aug 14 2007, 09:18 AM~8550435
> *tha 1 on sunday ?
> *


yea man...


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

heard u guys did good!
unbelievable...
j/k


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Aug 14 2007, 09:28 AM~8550517
> *heard u guys did good!
> unbelievable...
> j/k
> *


yea i was as surprised as you are that we can still hold our own....it helps when we show our bikes...and not leave them at home... :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

Im goin to the SANTANA high show on sunday


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Aug 14 2007, 09:33 AM~8550555
> *Im goin to the SANTANA high show on sunday
> *


kool...i might go down there to pass out some flyers for our show if they are ready..


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

WHAT SHOW...???







































































J/K WHEN IS IT


----------



## chamuco61

:uh: fuckin assclown!!!! :biggrin: 


its october 10th...ima start up a topic for it as soon as the flyer is ready..


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

THATS KOOL WE MIGHT BE(WE ARE) DOING A SHOW DOWN HERE TOO! THIS GUY FROM "SICKSYDE" C.C. CAME UP TO US AND ASKED US IF WE WANTED TO DO A CAR SHOW WITH HIM. SO ITS GONNA BE ON NOVEMBER 19 I THINK AND ITS GONNA BE AT TUSTIN HIGH SKOOL


----------



## bad news

oct. ill be trying to go out there for sure brotha just just hang out and take lots of pictures


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Aug 14 2007, 03:03 PM~8553231
> *THATS KOOL WE MIGHT BE(WE ARE) DOING A SHOW DOWN HERE TOO! THIS GUY FROM "SICKSYDE" C.C. CAME UP TO US AND ASKED US IF WE WANTED TO DO A CAR SHOW WITH HIM. SO ITS GONNA BE ON NOVEMBER 19 I THINK AND ITS GONNA BE AT TUSTIN HIGH SKOOL
> *


sounds good...keep us posted!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 14 2007, 03:05 PM~8553255
> *oct. ill be trying to go out there for sure brotha just just hang out and take lots of pictures
> *


kool man...it will be good to see you out here again!!!


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

ITS GONNA BE KOOL THOUGH CUZ THE BIKES ARE GONNA BE SEPARATE FROM THE CARS. ALL THE BIKES ARE GONNA BE IN THE GYM. INDOOR BIKE SHOW! W/ELECTRICITY. SINCE ITS BEING HOSTED BY US...SNOOP WANTED TO KNOW IF ANY OF YOU GUYS WANTED TO DO SOME JUDGING?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Aug 14 2007, 03:13 PM~8553331
> *ITS GONNA BE KOOL THOUGH CUZ THE BIKES ARE GONNA BE SEPARATE FROM THE CARS. ALL THE BIKES ARE GONNA BE IN THE GYM. INDOOR BIKE SHOW! W/ELECTRICITY. SINCE ITS BEING HOSTED BY US...SNOOP WANTED TO KNOW IF ANY OF YOU GUYS WANTED TO DO SOME JUDGING?
> *


shit yea, ill help you guys out!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

BITCH DIDNT U GET MY PM?!  :angry:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Aug 14 2007, 04:13 PM~8553331
> *ITS GONNA BE KOOL THOUGH CUZ THE BIKES ARE GONNA BE SEPARATE FROM THE CARS. ALL THE BIKES ARE GONNA BE IN THE GYM. INDOOR BIKE SHOW! W/ELECTRICITY. SINCE ITS BEING HOSTED BY US...SNOOP WANTED TO KNOW IF ANY OF YOU GUYS WANTED TO DO SOME JUDGING?
> *


ill like to help also !


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Aug 14 2007, 03:15 PM~8553355
> *BITCH DIDNT U GET MY PM?!   :angry:
> *


keep your panties on fucker....i had to go to a meeting at work... :angry:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

WHO YOU CALLIN FOOKER FOOKER


----------



## bad news

WE NEED MORE PICTURES PLEASE !!!! COME ON GUYS!!!!!


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

OF WHAT?!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Aug 14 2007, 04:01 PM~8553770
> *WHO YOU CALLIN FOOKER FOOKER
> *


you forker!!!


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

fudge you muther trucker


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Aug 14 2007, 04:44 PM~8554070
> *fudge you muther trucker
> *


go fork yershelf jaxash... :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

OK


----------



## chamuco61

a few pics from the techniques show this past sunday...


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61

my pedal car....


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

KOOL SO HOW MANY SHOWED


----------



## chamuco61

it was me, i took two bikes and a pedal car, mikey took the trike, robert took his bike and edgar was out there too...we need to get the rest of the bikes ready for show now...


----------



## bad news

is that the pedal car i dropped of ? dont look like it body wise but thumps up guys !


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt for the Shot Callers b.c.,supp Eric


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 14 2007, 07:48 PM~8555697
> *is that the pedal car i dropped of ? dont look like it body wise but thumps up guys !
> *


nah man...that ones still under construction!!! the blue one is a different one that i picked up at a flea market for 50 bucks..


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 14 2007, 08:45 PM~8556312
> *ttt for the Shot Callers b.c.,supp Eric
> *


  'sup homie!!


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 14 2007, 07:58 PM~8556465
> * 'sup homie!!
> *


Chillin homie,here's some pics for you!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 14 2007, 11:39 PM~8557946
> *Chillin homie,here's some pics for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks man!!!


----------



## wildponey

Hey eric, got 1st place. Not like you and your bro, taking trophys left and right!  

Dont forget, every friday night at the San Fernando Station, we are picking bike of the night. Hope to see some of you there. Once again Congrats!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Aug 15 2007, 10:02 AM~8560090
> *Hey eric,  got 1st place. Not like you and your bro, taking trophys left and right!
> 
> Dont forget, every friday night at the San Fernando Station, we are picking bike of the night. Hope to see some of you there.  Once again Congrats!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


good job man!!! the bird is finally getting some respect!!!! 

im gonna bring my bike out next friday, not this one, cuz i got somewhere to go, but next friday, im takin mine out... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

bump....


----------



## chamuco61

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## bad news

well i kind of want to hit a bike show this weekend close to home but i cant find any maybe you guys are attending or showing at a show i would like to hang out for a little bit shot the shit and take some pictures  so if you guys are show this weekend or next let me know might hit up the santa ana show idk yet let see if the oc guys are going out there


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 18 2007, 02:17 AM~8582127
> *well i kind of want to hit a bike show this weekend close to home but i cant find any maybe you guys are attending or showing at a show i would like to hang out for a little bit shot the shit and take some pictures   so if you guys are show this weekend or next let me know might hit up the santa ana show idk yet let see if the oc guys are going out there
> *



be at my house by 5:30 am 2marro and you can roll with me to the santa ana show :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Aug 18 2007, 12:18 PM~8583549
> *be at my house by 5:30 am 2marro and you can roll with me to the santa ana show :biggrin:
> *


well i got to take the lady to work at 8 in the morning and then me and the little one is going to take off to santa ana  but ill see you there man !


----------



## texastre

BIKES WITH NO BONDO SHOULDNT BE IN SHOWS


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by texastre_@Aug 18 2007, 04:53 PM~8584860
> *BIKES WITH NO BONDO SHOULDNT BE IN SHOWS
> *


Why not? :dunno:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 18 2007, 04:10 PM~8584731
> *well i got to take the lady to work at 8 in the morning and then me and the little one is going to take off to santa ana   but ill see you there man !
> *


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by bad news+Aug 18 2007, 02:17 AM~8582127-->
> 
> 
> 
> well i kind of want to hit a bike show this weekend close to home but i cant find any maybe you guys are attending or showing at a show i would like to hang out for a little bit shot the shit and take some pictures   so if you guys are show this weekend or next let me know might hit up the santa ana show idk yet let see if the oc guys are going out there
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-78 Monte 4 Life_@Aug 18 2007, 11:18 AM~8583549
> *be at my house by 5:30 am 2marro and you can roll with me to the santa ana show :biggrin:
> *


hope to see you guys there


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by texastre_@Aug 18 2007, 05:53 PM~8584860
> *BIKES WITH NO BONDO SHOULDNT BE IN SHOWS
> *


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 18 2007, 05:20 PM~8584970
> *hope to see you guys there
> *



you will :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

hope this show is good !


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by texastre_@Aug 18 2007, 04:53 PM~8584860
> *BIKES WITH NO BONDO SHOULDNT BE IN SHOWS
> *


shut the fuck up noob!!! :angry:


----------



## bad news

well iam off to santa ana in a couple hopefully the oc guys show up !


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 19 2007, 07:31 AM~8587654
> *well iam off to santa ana in a couple hopefully the oc guys show up !
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 18 2007, 11:02 PM~8586680
> *shut the fuck up noob!!! :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 19 2007, 07:31 AM~8587654
> *well iam off to santa ana in a couple hopefully the oc guys show up !
> *


now you need to come out and chill in the valley!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## *SEEZER*

yo wutup everyone? hows things been? 

ERIC HOWS MY FRAME COMIN ALONG? ALMOST DONE MAN?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Aug 19 2007, 06:24 PM~8590977
> *yo wutup everyone? hows things been?
> 
> ERIC HOWS MY FRAME COMIN ALONG? ALMOST DONE MAN?
> *


yea man, its gotta get done in about a week or two, i got two payin jobs lined up behind you!!!


----------



## *SEEZER*

aight...let me know....


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

badnews post a pic of yurself so nex time your at a show i can recognize you uffin: i was lookin for chuck but he wasnt there :angry:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 19 2007, 07:21 PM~8590954
> *now you need to come out and chill in the valley!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 19 2007, 06:59 PM~8591274
> *badnews post a pic of yurself so nex time your at a show i can recognize you uffin: i was lookin for chuck but he wasnt there  :angry:
> *



:nosad:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Aug 19 2007, 11:26 PM~8593782
> *:nosad:
> *


he's in this thread somewhere............ :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 20 2007, 09:45 AM~8595343
> *he's in this thread somewhere............ :biggrin:
> *


sup hoochie i was hopeing you were going to be there . but ill be trying to head out there soon! let me whats the next show you go to so i can kick it


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 20 2007, 02:36 PM~8598169
> *sup hoochie i was hopeing you were going to be there . but ill be trying to head out there soon! let me whats the next show you go to so i can kick it
> *


aight then hoe...ill let you know whats goin on when a show comes up over here..


----------



## bad news

coo let me know brotha !!hey snoop didnt get to see you this past weekend maybe next time


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 20 2007, 10:07 PM~8602562
> *coo let me know brotha !!hey snoop didnt get to see you this past weekend maybe next time
> *


shit man, homie is all undercover n shit!!!! hahaha...at the legions show, i saw his bike, but not him....


----------



## chamuco61

bump!


----------



## chamuco61

^^^


----------



## bad news

this just in eric is a hoochie


----------



## chamuco61

and kenny is the biggest hoe i know!!!!




































and im a poet and dont know it!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1

Supp homies,passing thru. S.C. bike club ttt........... :biggrin: .............


----------



## chamuco61

'sup alex n the neu exposure homies!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

hmm sure


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup Shot Callers and kenny.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 22 2007, 05:32 PM~8618673
> *sup Shot Callers and kenny.
> *


yo juan !


----------



## bad news

hey eric where the swapmeet that has alot of old schwinn bikes and parts ? 
hey have you ever been to the pomona swapmeet if so is there schwinn shit there ? i was told there was but i dont want to waste a drive for nothing


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 22 2007, 05:06 PM~8618911
> *hey eric where the swapmeet that has alot of old schwinn bikes and parts ?
> hey have you ever been to the pomona swapmeet if so is there schwinn shit there ? i was told there was but i dont want to waste a drive for nothing
> *



pomona has some,but not many.i have gone to the swapmeet at cypress college off of valley view and they had some good stuff.once i found a complete schwinn beach cruiser for $50,but didn't have a truck or money :banghead:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Aug 22 2007, 08:39 PM~8619999
> *pomona has some,but not many.i have gone to the swapmeet at cypress college off of valley view and they had some good stuff.once i found a complete schwinn beach cruiser for $50,but didn't have a truck or money :banghead:
> *


  i know how you feel


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

hey kenny,what's up with that one thing :dunno:


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 22 2007, 03:15 PM~8618509
> *'sup alex n the neu exposure homies!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bad news

hey so whats going on for vegas this year ?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 22 2007, 10:22 PM~8620814
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 22 2007, 09:23 PM~8620826
> *hey so whats going on for vegas this year ?
> *



puro pinche parrrry


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Aug 22 2007, 10:43 PM~8620999
> *puro pinche parrrry
> *


lol ! are you going ??? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

:dunno: :banghead:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 22 2007, 05:06 PM~8618911
> *hey eric where the swapmeet that has alot of old schwinn bikes and parts ?
> hey have you ever been to the pomona swapmeet if so is there schwinn shit there ? i was told there was but i dont want to waste a drive for nothing
> *


pomona got a few things, but not much.....flea markets are a good place to check and theres also that swap meet in santa fe springs where that old guy has that big ass bike parts stand, he got a few schwinn goodies...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Aug 22 2007, 09:00 PM~8620645
> *hey kenny,what's up with that one thing :dunno:
> *


whats up chuck???? cant say hi to me........damn, i see how it is....


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 23 2007, 09:52 AM~8623423
> *whats up chuck???? cant say hi to me........damn, i see how it is....
> *


hey summa downa eric goooosh youre such a whore


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 23 2007, 02:38 PM~8626367
> *hey summa downa eric goooosh youre such a whore
> *


 :uh: would you just shove something in your mouth to shut yourself up already!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 23 2007, 08:52 AM~8623423
> *whats up chuck???? cant say hi to me........damn, i see how it is....
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 























i mean hello :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1

Supp homies


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

kenny you have a PM.waht's up eric?what's up with your projects?having a hard time like me?too many projects,so little time and money


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 23 2007, 08:33 PM~8629119
> *Supp homies
> *


'suppppp!!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Aug 23 2007, 09:22 PM~8629454
> *kenny you have a PM.waht's up eric?what's up with your projects?having a hard time like me?too many projects,so little time and money
> *


shit man, you could say that again...money is the hardest part of making all my ideas come to life....


----------



## bad news

what up eric ! we need to get the topic to say san fernando , o.c. ,hemet


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 24 2007, 12:40 PM~8633089
> *what up eric ! we need to get the topic to say san fernando , o.c. ,hemet
> *


i know, since we dont have any more representation in eagle rock... :biggrin: not like there was a chapter over there anyways...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 24 2007, 03:31 PM~8634342
> *i know, since we dont have any more representation in eagle rock... :biggrin: not like there was a chapter over there anyways...
> *



was up guys?all i have to say is,chapters or no chapters you are one :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Aug 24 2007, 03:49 PM~8634491
> *was up guys?all i have to say is,chapters or no chapters you are one :thumbsup:
> *


true true!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

so whats up guys ? hows every one doing ?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 24 2007, 06:01 PM~8635360
> *so whats up guys ? hows every one doing ?
> *


chillin man....hey kenny, are you far from ontario??? :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 25 2007, 01:15 AM~8637219
> *chillin man....hey kenny, are you far from ontario??? :biggrin:
> *


about an hour why ?


----------



## bad news

and it takes a half hour to get out of town hey did you saul ?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news+Aug 25 2007, 12:20 AM~8637237-->
> 
> 
> 
> about an hour why ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bad news_@Aug 25 2007, 12:22 AM~8637241
> *and it takes a half hour to get out of town hey did you saul ?
> *


ill let you know on pm....and i did see him, but it totally slipped my mind to hit him up about your frame....but dont trip, hes a regular at the spot on friday nights...


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 25 2007, 01:26 AM~8637253
> *ill let you know on pm....and i did see him, but it totally slipped my mind to hit him up about your frame....but dont trip, hes a regular at the spot on friday nights...
> *


iam not worried . :0


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## socios b.c. prez

:wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 25 2007, 12:30 AM~8637263
> *:wave:
> *


'sup raul!! that thing is in the mail as of tomorrow...i finally got a deposit from the lil homie to get the ball rollin....


----------



## bad news

iam all jittery now shit ! yo raul !


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 25 2007, 12:33 AM~8637271
> *iam all jittery now shit ! yo raul !
> *


have a pbr......jesus says its good for your soul....


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 25 2007, 01:37 AM~8637285
> *have a pbr......jesus says its good for your soul....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



oohh man i saw that chet in offtopic i was man if home boy drinks it it must be good for you !


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by chamuco61+Aug 25 2007, 12:32 AM~8637268-->
> 
> 
> 
> 'sup raul!! that thing is in the mail as of tomorrow...i finally got a deposit from the lil homie to get the ball rollin....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bad news_@Aug 25 2007, 12:33 AM~8637271
> *iam all jittery now shit ! yo raul !
> *


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 25 2007, 12:38 AM~8637290
> *oohh man i saw that chet in offtopic i was man if home boy drinks it it must be good for you !
> *


thats my background image on myspace now... :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

iam jittery hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## bad news

hey man tried to call you right now but no answer hmm


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 25 2007, 10:42 PM~8642111
> *hey man tried to call you right now but no answer hmm
> *


oh shit, was that you???? i didnt reckonize the number and i was driving so i caught it kinda late...ill hit you back right now...


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 26 2007, 12:40 AM~8642383
> *oh shit, was that you???? i didnt reckonize the number and i was driving so i caught it kinda late...ill hit you back right now...
> *


just trying to slang some bootleg underwear alright iam off to meet you guys peace !


----------



## bad news

:barf: :barf: :barf: i took a nap and had nightmares of flapy butt cheeks


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 26 2007, 09:27 PM~8646941
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf: i took a nap and had nightmares of flapy butt cheeks
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :barf: :barf:  :thumbsdown: :nono: :no:


----------



## bad news

yo ..


----------



## chamuco61

'sup foolio?! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

gottcha..lol :biggrin: 








we didnt leave till 8 becuz after they shot you they did the music vid. and then had to wait for the photo guy to show again...so we nevered got anything.. :angry:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 27 2007, 03:43 PM~8653091
> *gottcha..lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we didnt leave till 8 becuz after they shot you they did the music vid. and then had to wait for the photo guy to show again...so we nevered got anything.. :angry:
> *


fucken paparazzi!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks

kenny's new girl...lol oh wait which one their were two kenny's


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 27 2007, 04:44 PM~8653107
> *fucken paparazzi!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 27 2007, 04:51 PM~8653192
> *kenny's new girl...lol oh wait which one their were two kenny's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
every time she walked it clapped ! :cheesy:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 27 2007, 04:48 PM~8653162
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ohh man you got my six pack and everything lol


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 27 2007, 05:36 PM~8653630
> *ohh man you got my six pack and everything lol
> *


----------



## ghost-rider

that day was funny :biggrin: 

and that on girl? :uh:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by REPPIN ROMANS_@Aug 27 2007, 07:02 PM~8654323
> *that day was funny :biggrin:
> 
> and that on girl? :uh:
> *


lay off my lady :angry: ill tell her to clap you up :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 27 2007, 03:51 PM~8653192
> *kenny's new girl...lol oh wait which one their were two kenny's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


someone needs to feed that bitch, so that she can grow into that skin of hers.....shits all loose n floppin around.....but that didnt stop kenny from checkin it out!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

:biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 27 2007, 03:48 PM~8653162
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuckin mike tryin to flex.... :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 27 2007, 04:43 PM~8653091
> *gottcha..lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we didnt leave till 8 becuz after they shot you they did the music vid. and then had to wait for the photo guy to show again...so we nevered got anything.. :angry:
> *


getting caught takeing pics of the bag of bones


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 28 2007, 03:07 PM~8662499
> *getting caught takeing pics of the bag of bones
> *


hahahahahaha......you mean, your sancha???


----------



## chamuco61

the flyer for our show is now in production!!!! will post up soon as i get it...

save the date people, 

*October 14, 2007....
2nd annual ShotCallers Bike Club lowrider bike and pedal car show!!!
same spot as last year...*


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 28 2007, 11:32 PM~8666927
> *the flyer for our show is now in production!!!! will post up soon as i get it...
> 
> save the date people,
> 
> October 14, 2007....
> 2nd annual ShotCallers Bike Club lowrider bike and pedal car show!!!
> same spot as last year...
> *


Neu Exposure will be there to support ShotCallers!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 29 2007, 01:32 AM~8666927
> *the flyer for our show is now in production!!!! will post up soon as i get it...
> 
> save the date people,
> 
> October 14, 2007....
> 2nd annual ShotCallers Bike Club lowrider bike and pedal car show!!!
> same spot as last year...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 29 2007, 10:41 PM~8675459
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahahahahahaha....wtf?!!!


----------



## bad news

HEY ERIC I BROKE MY KNEE JUICE BLOWER THING IN MY LEFT LEG SO I CANT DO THE KID RIDE AGAIN IAM SAD TOO I KNOW


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 29 2007, 10:12 PM~8675273
> *Neu Exposure will be there to support ShotCallers!
> *


good lookin out homie!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 29 2007, 11:06 PM~8675577
> *HEY ERIC I BROKE MY KNEE JUICE BLOWER THING IN MY LEFT LEG SO I CANT DO THE KID RIDE AGAIN IAM SAD TOO I KNOW
> *


how the fuck you end up doin that??? :0


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 30 2007, 12:10 AM~8675597
> *how the fuck you end up doin that??? :0
> *


looking at lil sexy :angry: i got so excited and BLAMOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! IT BLOW UP ?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 29 2007, 11:13 PM~8675613
> *looking at lil sexy  :angry: i got so excited and BLAMOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! IT BLOW UP ?
> *


god dammit kenny, didnt you learn from sunday that if you look at fugly chicks something is bound to go wrong!!!!???


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 30 2007, 12:14 AM~8675627
> *god dammit kenny, didnt you learn from sunday that if you look at fugly chicks something is bound to go wrong!!!!???
> *


no i get my charlies off freak shows sorry


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 29 2007, 11:18 PM~8675653
> *no i get my charlies off freak shows sorry
> *


ohhkay.... :biggrin: whatever floats your biscuit!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 30 2007, 12:19 AM~8675661
> *ohhkay.... :biggrin: whatever floats your biscuit!
> *


i like to butter my biscuit


----------



## chamuco61

:uh:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 29 2007, 01:32 AM~8666927
> *the flyer for our show is now in production!!!! will post up soon as i get it...
> 
> save the date people,
> 
> October 14, 2007....
> 2nd annual ShotCallers Bike Club lowrider bike and pedal car show!!!
> same spot as last year...
> *


alright fooker youre getting in to personal with me thats not how i roll ! :angry: back to the correct business cough cough ! the show is coming up !


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 29 2007, 11:32 PM~8675738
> *alright fooker youre getting in to personal with me thats not how i roll !  :angry: back to the correct business cough cough ! the show is coming up !
> *


hey man, your the one that took a simple sayin and told your life story regarding it........ 


and, yes, the show is comin up!!!! got my homie at work fixin up a flyer for us to start circulating....


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 30 2007, 12:43 AM~8675794
> *hey man, your the one that took a simple sayin and told your life story regarding it........
> and, yes, the show is comin up!!!! got my homie at work fixin up a flyer for us to start circulating....
> *


smart ass ....
coo cant wait for you to post them up on here


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 29 2007, 11:49 PM~8675820
> *smart ass ....
> coo cant wait for you to post them up on here
> *


i cant wait to get it out there, so we can start spreadin the word!


----------



## bad news

this time iam bringing lot of fucken water ! :angry:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 29 2007, 11:52 PM~8675832
> *this time iam bringing lot of fucken water !  :angry:
> *


man, i dont know what you complainin about, they had free cups of ice water at the coffee shop, quiznos and kfc....not to mention, a supermarket around the corner to buy water at!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 30 2007, 09:50 AM~8677184
> *man, i dont know what you complainin about, they had free cups of ice water at the coffee shop, quiznos and kfc....not to mention, a supermarket around the corner to buy water at!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: fuck no one told me ! :angry:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 30 2007, 01:35 PM~8679618
> *:uh: fuck no one told me !  :angry:
> *


jesus pbr drinkin christ kenny....phil from the coffee shop was even giving free lemonade to everyone in a ShotCallers shirt...


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 30 2007, 05:55 PM~8681114
> *jesus pbr drinkin christ kenny....phil from the coffee shop was even giving free lemonade to everyone in a ShotCallers shirt...
> *


  i thought he was charging lol this time iam going to milk it and get lot of free stuff :cheesy: flyer


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up homie nice talking to you chamuco61 keep mr up dated


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 30 2007, 06:02 PM~8681616
> *wuz up homie nice talking to you chamuco61 keep mr up dated
> *


yea man, it was kool touchin bases with you...it was one of the few conversations about bikes that wasnt full of nonsense!!! hahaha...im gonna talk to the guys about what we talked about and also circulate that ad info around a few shops..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 30 2007, 11:52 PM~8683676
> *yea man, it was kool touchin bases with you...it was one of the few conversations about bikes that wasnt full of nonsense!!! hahaha...im gonna talk to the guys about what we talked about and also circulate that ad info around a few shops..
> *


THANKS HOMIE YEA WE NEED TO REALLY BAC THIS MAG IF A COUPLE OF CALI SHOPS START TO SELL IT I THINK IT WILL BLOW UP :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 30 2007, 11:01 PM~8683730
> *THANKS HOMIE YEA WE NEED TO REALLY BAC THIS MAG IF A COUPLE OF CALI SHOPS START TO SELL IT I THINK IT WILL BLOW UP :biggrin:
> *


i have a strong feeling this mag will be a reality!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1

TTT FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 31 2007, 11:26 AM~8686257
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIES
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

up up we go....... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

isnt this snoops bike??????? :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 31 2007, 12:33 AM~8683889
> *i have a strong feeling this mag will be a reality!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

yo!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 31 2007, 09:13 PM~8689847
> *yo!
> *


yo yo yo :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

:wave: :wave: :wave: what's up homies?are the fliers for your show printed yet :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Sep 1 2007, 10:17 AM~8691691
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: what's up homies?are the fliers for your show printed yet :biggrin:
> *


are you going to the show ?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 1 2007, 10:18 AM~8691937
> *are you going to the show ?
> *



maybe if you pick me up,lol.not sure,but might :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

it should be ready by mid next week...my homie from work is making it, and he told me it should be ready soon...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 1 2007, 01:01 PM~8692350
> *it should be ready by mid next week...my homie from work is making it, and he told me it should be ready soon...
> *


hey homie go check out my topic about the face parts i got some in today :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 1 2007, 12:06 PM~8692371
> *hey homie go check out my topic about the face parts i got some in today  :biggrin:
> *


aight man, ill go n check it out!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 1 2007, 04:32 PM~8693110
> *aight man, ill go n check it out!!!
> *


oh that was for kenny but yea you to lmfao


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 1 2007, 03:33 PM~8693113
> *oh that was for kenny but yea you to lmfao
> *


man, those parts are fucken klean man!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 1 2007, 04:38 PM~8693136
> *man, those parts are fucken klean man!!!!
> *


thanks just trying to do a good JOB :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

:biggrin: we just keep on growin!!! i am pleased to announce that as of today, we now have a ventura county chapter!!!  so, welcome to the family homies!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 1 2007, 06:43 PM~8693606
> *:biggrin: we just keep on growin!!!  i am pleased to announce that as of today, we now have a ventura county chapter!!!   so, welcome to the family homies!!!
> *


nice congrats on the new chapter :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 1 2007, 05:47 PM~8693632
> *nice congrats on the new chapter  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 1 2007, 06:51 PM~8693657
> *thanks man!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 1 2007, 05:43 PM~8693606
> *:biggrin: we just keep on growin!!!  i am pleased to announce that as of today, we now have a ventura county chapter!!!   so, welcome to the family homies!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

THATS RIGHT BABY SHOT CALLERS TO THE TOP VENTURA COUNTY BIG BAD OXNARD 805 BABY


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

MY BIKE








MY FRAME


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

SHOT CALLERS TO THE TOP STUPID SUCKAS


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by 805ferny_@Sep 1 2007, 10:47 PM~8694914
> *SHOT CALLERS TO THE TOP STUPID SUCKAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


firme so i see ima b goin up aiaginst to trike here in the big bad 805 i see :biggrin:


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

CHALES WERE STILL GOING TO THE TOP AND THERES A SURPRISE COMIN UP PRETTY SOON


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 805ferny_@Sep 1 2007, 11:03 PM~8694989
> *CHALES WERE STILL GOING TO THE TOP AND THERES A SURPRISE COMIN UP PRETTY SOON
> *


haah yo tambien homie
dont trip pero..loll :biggrin:


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

oright oright put it down for your club perrito


----------



## bad news

hmm... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

to the top we go!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by 805ferny_@Sep 1 2007, 09:45 PM~8694909
> *MY BIKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY FRAME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice bike,I like the dog too! :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

WAS UP FAMILIA WHERES EVERYBODY AT


----------



## chamuco61

what up man!! looks like we the only ones online right now...


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

SERIO SO HOW U BEEN CHAMUCO


----------



## chamuco61

shit man, right now im hungry n too lazy to get up n go to the kitchen....other than that, im just chillin!


----------



## bad news

yup yup ! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

TTT... :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

and up we go for chamuco


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 3 2007, 10:57 PM~8708932
> *and up we go for chamuco
> *


hey, that kinda rhymes....you's a poet and dont knowit... :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 4 2007, 12:00 AM~8708965
> *hey, that kinda rhymes....you's a poet and dont knowit... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## chamuco61

:werd:


----------



## bad news

SHOWS ANY SHOWS MAN ANY ONE ATTENDING ANYTHING ? WHERES THE OC GUYS AT ?


----------



## chamuco61

i think the victory outreach show is comin up soon......there a few show goin down that weekend, ima hafta hit a bunch of them to publicize our show....o.c. guys are probably on vacation from school and i think snoop only gets on every now n then to post up for their show...


----------



## OGDinoe1

TTT


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

going up hey get at me homie with a pic of the plaque


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 4 2007, 08:38 AM~8710926
> *going up hey get at me homie with a pic of the plaque
> *


aight man, ill hit you up with it later on...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 4 2007, 10:10 AM~8711134
> *aight man, ill hit you up with it later on...
> *


ok homie hey check out my ad on BIG ENT MAG on myspace


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 4 2007, 09:20 AM~8711198
> *ok homie hey check out my ad on BIG ENT MAG on myspace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good man!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 4 2007, 10:27 AM~8711242
> *looks good man!!
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

i would like to say i am proud to be your sponsor guys :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 4 2007, 01:12 PM~8713048
> *i would like to say i am proud to be your sponsor guys  :biggrin:
> *


and we are proud to have you as our sponsor..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 4 2007, 06:30 PM~8714956
> *and we are proud to have you as our sponsor..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

THATS RIGHT GRACIAS STR8 CLOWN'N WERE PROUD TO HAVE YOU AS OUR SPONSER THANKS AGAIN


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 805ferny_@Sep 4 2007, 08:49 PM~8716255
> *THATS RIGHT GRACIAS STR8 CLOWN'N WERE PROUD TO HAVE YOU AS OUR SPONSER THANKS AGAIN
> *


no big deal homie i am just trying to help you guy out as much as i can :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 4 2007, 10:06 PM~8717222
> *:biggrin:
> *


what it do homie


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 4 2007, 10:15 PM~8717305
> *what it do homie
> *


not much coo d just reading laughing at the haters and the real shit talkers in here !


----------



## chamuco61

'sup familia, jus checkin in...


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

WAS UP CHAMUCO SO WHAT U UP TO


----------



## chamuco61

nada homie, just chillin gettin ready to hit the hay in a few...whats up withchu??


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

FIRME NOT MUCH HOMIE JUST POSTED ALL MAD COUSE I GOT MY 2 TICKET OF THE MONTH AND BEARLY STARTED WHAT U THINK


----------



## chamuco61

what you get a ticket for man?? :0


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

ON THURSDAY I GOT IT FOR NO HELMET ANDF TODAY COUSE I CROOSED THE STREET AT THE WRONG TIME


----------



## chamuco61

damn that sucks man!! fucken cops must get real bored around your town to enforce helmet laws....and i though san fernando was bad.. :angry:


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

OVER HER THERE ON MY ASS CUS I TOOK OUT A SHANK ON SOME LAME AND THEY SNITCHED ON ME TRIYING TO SAY ITS AN ATTEMPT OF MURDER AND SHIT MAN BUT FUCK THE OPD


----------



## chamuco61

i think they harrass you because they really aint got shit on you, i mean, if you just pulled the shank, then its possession of a concealed weapon, not attempted murder....thats only if you actually stick the person with it....


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

I KNOW THEY TOLD ME THIS AND THAT IM ALL LIKE WTF U AINT GOT SHIT ON ME BUT IT WAS EMBARRASING DOO IN FRONT OF MY LADY AND SHIT NAW BUT FUCK YEAH THEY JUST WANT TO HARRAS ME OR THERE LOOKING FORWARD TO FINDING SOMETHING ON ME HUH


----------



## chamuco61

they just hoping you slip n say something or do something so they can take you in....


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

SERIO BUT I AINT STUPID SO IF I GET CLOSE TO THE SEN ITS JUST TO 2 GO SEE MY LADY AND THATS IT SO WHEN THEY STOP ME ILL TELL THEM THAT IM RIG5HT HERE WITH MY LADY


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 4 2007, 10:25 PM~8717355
> *not much coo d just reading laughing at the haters and the real shit talkers in here !
> *


got the love them they keep me going when they start talking shit is when you get scared that mean you are not shit :biggrin:


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

ALL I CAN SAY ITS FUCK HATERS


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 805ferny_@Sep 5 2007, 10:17 AM~8720112
> *ALL I CAN SAY ITS FUCK HATERS
> *


yea tell them


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

HAHAHA FUCKJ YEAH


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

whats happenin SHOTCALLERS! long time no hear. my bad  well be at the S.C. bike sow for sure...(cuz we'll get taxed by eric if we dont) :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 31 2007, 05:01 PM~8688541
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isnt this snoops bike??????? :0
> *


HAHAHAHA! YEA IT IS THATS MY MOMS FRIEND ON IT BEFORE IT GOT PAINTED. THATS A TRIP...WHERED YOU GET THAT PIC?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 805ferny_@Sep 5 2007, 10:25 AM~8720166
> *HAHAHA FUCKJ YEAH
> *


lmfao


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

so wheres everybody at


----------



## bad news

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 805ferny_@Sep 5 2007, 01:30 PM~8721693
> *so wheres everybody at
> *


hell i am always running around here


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

was up bad news what u doing yeah i always see you str8 clown
'n


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 805ferny_@Sep 5 2007, 01:37 PM~8721747
> *was up bad news what u doing yeah i always see you str8 clown
> 'n
> *


... but hows the bike going ? are going to be able to have the bike ready for the shot callers show ?


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by 805ferny_@Sep 5 2007, 09:25 AM~8720166
> *HAHAHA FUCKJ YEAH
> *


ey wearnt you in thee artistics??? :scrutinize:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Sep 5 2007, 01:56 PM~8721891
> *ey wearnt you in thee artistics??? :scrutinize:
> *


thats shit sounds like a pm so please if there drama keep it in the pms no need to start shit please


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

CHALES I WAS NEVER IN THEE ARTISTICS FOO


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 5 2007, 02:02 PM~8721935
> *thats shit sounds like a pm so please if there drama keep it in the pms no need to start shit please
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 5 2007, 01:02 PM~8721935
> *thats shit sounds like a pm so please if there drama keep it in the pms no need to start shit please
> *


just asking a qwestion :uh: .............fool i thought you were in thats wy i asked................ey arnt u homies with zigs :biggrin: ???.......................dount take it the wrong way ese


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

OH ORIGHT NAW I DONT KNOW HIM


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Sep 5 2007, 02:22 PM~8722125
> *just asking a qwestion :uh: .............fool i thought you were in thats wy i asked................ey arnt u homies with zigs :biggrin: ???.......................dount take it the wrong way ese
> *


just makeing sure as it is there people just talking random shit dont need it in the club topic


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 5 2007, 02:38 PM~8722252
> *just makeing sure as it is there people just talking random shit dont need it in the club topic
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 2 2006, 01:41 AM~5537348
> *just had to get weird al back in the mix!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 5 2007, 02:56 PM~8722393
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

WHERE U AT TODAY CHAMUCO


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 5 2007, 01:38 PM~8722252
> *just makeing sure as it is there people just talking random shit dont need it in the club topic
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Sep 5 2007, 08:29 PM~8725155
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :twak: :twak:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

going up


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Sep 5 2007, 08:29 PM~8725155
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oso if you have a problem with ME then pm but please dont come in club topic and post the pok in here please out of respect


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

UP UP UP AND THE WAY WE GO SHOTCALLERS BABY


----------



## 1SNOOPY

WAS UP ERIC??? HEY MAN HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE FOR U TO GET ME A CHROME CHAIN PLAQUE AND HOW MUCH???I AM VERY INTERESTED


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Sep 5 2007, 10:50 PM~8726628
> *WAS UP ERIC??? HEY MAN HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE FOR U TO GET ME A CHROME CHAIN PLAQUE AND HOW MUCH???I AM VERY INTERESTED
> *


damn what a g :biggrin: whats up snoop sorry i never got to hang out at the show


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 5 2007, 09:53 PM~8726644
> *damn what a g  :biggrin:  whats up snoop sorry i never got to hang out at the show
> *


WAS UP KENNY WATS NEW WIT U??? U GONNA BE COMIN DOWN TO OUR SHOW IN THA BIG O*C I KNOW ITS A DRIVE FOR U MAN BUT ITS GOIN TO BE HELLA WORTH TRUST ME(INDOOR BIKE SHOW)AIR CONDITIONING! :0 :0 :0


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Sep 5 2007, 11:06 PM~8726723
> *WAS UP KENNY WATS NEW WIT U??? U GONNA BE COMIN DOWN TO OUR SHOW IN THA BIG O*C I KNOW ITS A DRIVE FOR U MAN BUT ITS GOIN TO BE HELLA WORTH TRUST ME(INDOOR BIKE SHOW)AIR CONDITIONING! :0  :0  :0
> *


lol ya ill be there hope to see you at the san fernando show also homie but i will be there to support family


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 5 2007, 10:12 PM~8726779
> *lol ya ill be there hope to see you at the san fernando show also homie but i will be there to support family
> *


WELL THIS SHOW IS CREEPING UP QUIKLY SO DONT WAIT TILL THA LAST MINUTE TO GET READY WELL IM OFF TO EAT AT MICKEY D'S SO ILL SEE U NEXT TYME TAKE CARES ONE LOVE
Shot Callers
Shutting down Competition


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Sep 5 2007, 11:16 PM~8726804
> *WELL THIS SHOW IS CREEPING UP QUIKLY SO DONT WAIT TILL THA LAST MINUTE TO GET READY WELL IM OFF TO EAT AT MICKEY D'S SO ILL SEE U NEXT TYME TAKE CARES ONE LOVE
> Shot Callers
> Shutting down Competition
> *


  take care bro till next time youre on


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Sep 5 2007, 11:03 AM~8720941
> *HAHAHAHA! YEA IT IS THATS MY MOMS FRIEND ON IT BEFORE IT GOT PAINTED. THATS A TRIP...WHERED YOU GET THAT PIC?
> *


i found it on a topic called post chicks posing on your bikes....


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by BGOR13_@Sep 5 2007, 07:00 PM~8724905
> *WHERE U AT TODAY CHAMUCO
> *


shit, i was at walmart in santa clarita today homie buying some school supplies for my ladies lil sisters.... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Sep 5 2007, 09:50 PM~8726628
> *WAS UP ERIC??? HEY MAN HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE FOR U TO GET ME A CHROME CHAIN PLAQUE AND HOW MUCH???I AM VERY INTERESTED
> *


what it dew home skillet! ill call up the homie at jagster today n see what he says, just you gettin one or do all your boys want them too??? i think the price may go lower with a bigger order...

that goes for all ShotCallers, if ya want a plaque necklace, hit me up, the bigger the order, maybe we can get a discount...


----------



## chamuco61

mutha fucken ShotCallers doin it bigggg!!!! two shows in two consecutive months...

flyer for 818 chapter comin real soon!!!! i already saw it, just needs a few alterations and that fucker will be all over this bitch!!!!


----------



## chamuco61

orange county homies, dont forget to hit up 'down low kustomz' in your signatures...these homies are our sponsors now, so we need to help spread their disease.... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

to the mutha fucken top!!!! big bad ass ShotCallers familia....


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

thats right chamuco shotcallers all the way baby


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 6 2007, 01:55 AM~8727584
> *orange county homies, dont forget to hit up 'down low kustomz' in your signatures...these homies are our sponsors now, so we need to help spread their disease.... :biggrin:
> *


i see how it is now i am a disease lmfao :biggrin: wuz up homies


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 6 2007, 01:16 PM~8730654
> *i see how it is now i am a disease lmfao  :biggrin:  wuz up homies
> *


thats a good thing :biggrin: lol whats yall


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 6 2007, 02:19 PM~8731232
> *thats a good thing  :biggrin: lol whats yall
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 6 2007, 02:19 PM~8731232
> *thats a good thing  :biggrin: lol whats yall up to
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 6 2007, 02:37 PM~8731366
> *
> *


damn nice edit lmfao but yea i am just chillin trying to make that paper :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 6 2007, 12:16 PM~8730654
> *i see how it is now i am a disease lmfao  :biggrin:  wuz up homies
> *


yea man, we're like a rash....just spreadin and spreadin.... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 6 2007, 04:25 PM~8732287
> *yea man, we're like a rash....just spreadin and spreadin.... :biggrin:
> *


lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

up we go hoochies !


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

we are like aids where going world wide


----------



## chamuco61

man, im soooo fuckin pissed right now!!! :angry: well, our show for this year is going to be cancelled til further notice..... me and mike chose to do this in an effort to find a new location for the show, since there have been a few issues that have arised between the lowrider community over here and the owner of the coffee shop where we had planned to have the show...dont worry folks, soon as we get a new spot for the show, it will go on as planned and we will show certain people that we can do it without them!!!!!!!!!! thanks for listening and understanding...pass the word along...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 7 2007, 12:40 AM~8736283
> *man, im soooo fuckin pissed right now!!!  :angry:  well, our show for this year is going to be cancelled til further notice..... me and mike chose to do this in an effort to find a new location for the show, since there have been a few issues that have arised between the lowrider community over here and the owner of the coffee shop where we had planned to have the show...dont worry folks, soon as we get a new spot for the show, it will go on as planned and we will show certain people that we can do it without them!!!!!!!!!! thanks for listening and understanding...pass the word along...
> *


damn sorry to hear that homie  hope you find a spot soon


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 7 2007, 09:21 AM~8738201
> *damn sorry to hear that homie   hope you find a spot soon
> *


already workin on it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

DAMN THAT SUX TR HARDER TO FIND A PLACE CHAMUCO


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 4 2006, 11:21 PM~6695345
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 805 BABY.GOR13_@Sep 7 2007, 11:20 AM~8739141
> *DAMN THAT SUX TR HARDER TO FIND A PLACE CHAMUCO
> *


ima make a couple calls tonight...


----------



## SAC_TOWN

wats up ShotCallers


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 7 2007, 03:58 PM~8741019
> *wats up ShotCallers
> *


'sup homie!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 7 2007, 04:00 PM~8741031
> *'sup homie!!
> *


nuthin wats good


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 7 2007, 04:01 PM~8741037
> *nuthin wats good
> *


chillin...just tryin to find a new spot for our bike show...


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 7 2007, 05:10 PM~8741423
> *chillin...just tryin to find a new spot for our bike show...
> *


o when is your show


----------



## chamuco61

was supposed to be october 14, the week after super show...but the owner of the spot where we were having it started bein an ass so we decided to have nothing more to do with that place...


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 7 2007, 05:16 PM~8741461
> *was supposed to be october 14, the week after super show...but the owner of the spot where we were having it started bein an ass so we decided to have nothing more to do with that place...
> *


so now your lookin 4 a new spot


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 7 2007, 05:21 PM~8741491
> *so now your lookin 4 a new spot
> *


yup....it sucks cuz we were all pumped up and ready for this show to happen again..last years show was tight, and this year we were hoping to go bigger!!! soon as i find a new spot, its still gonna go on, may not be the same date, but fuckit, its all good!! :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:wave:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 7 2007, 05:51 PM~8741617
> *yup....it sucks cuz we were all pumped up and ready for this show to happen again..last years show was tight, and this year we were hoping to go bigger!!!  soon as i find a new spot, its still gonna go on, may not be the same date, but fuckit, its all good!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

Q-VOLE FAMILIA WHATS GOOD


----------



## bad news




----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 7 2007, 09:47 PM~8743595
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## chamuco61

up we go............


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 7 2007, 05:16 PM~8741461
> *was supposed to be october 14, the week after super show...but the owner of the spot where we were having it started bein an ass so we decided to have nothing more to do with that place...
> *



isn't pomona that weekend?that would make it 50/50 for me :biggrin: by the way what's up SHOT CALLERS.keep on spreading :thumbsup:


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

a how much is that shotcallers thing buti in platnium


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 805 BABY.GOR13_@Sep 8 2007, 03:20 PM~8746906
> *a  how much is that shotcallers thing buti in platnium
> *


which thing, the neck chain plaque??


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Sep 8 2007, 03:06 PM~8746851
> *isn't pomona that weekend?that would make it 50/50 for me :biggrin: by the way what's up SHOT CALLERS.keep on spreading :thumbsup:
> *


what up mr. chuck!!! damn, i didnt realize that was the same day as pomona...i guess its a good thing that the show was postponed...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 8 2007, 03:28 PM~8746925
> *what up mr. chuck!!! damn, i didnt realize that was the same day as pomona...i guess its a good thing that the show was postponed...
> *



like they say,things happen for a reason.best example that it's true :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Sep 8 2007, 03:36 PM~8746957
> *like they say,things happen for a reason.best example that it's true :biggrin:
> *


yup!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

the lil plaque


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

WTF IS EVERYBODY AT


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 805 BABY.GOR13_@Sep 8 2007, 05:44 PM~8747503
> *the lil plaque
> *


im gonna call the homie that makes them this week and ill post up the prices soon as i get them....ill put you down for a silver one...they only come in silver or gold-plated..


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 805 BABY.GOR13_@Sep 9 2007, 02:01 PM~8751623
> *WTF IS EVERYBODY AT
> *


i spent the whole day doin maintenance to my car....got to smog that fucker this week so i can get the tags for it...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up homie hey if you guys want to change your guys sig from DLK to WICKED METAL WORKS thanks


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 9 2007, 06:30 PM~8753226
> *wuz up homie hey if you guys want to change your guys sig from DLK to WICKED METAL WORKS thanks
> *


aight...i like the new name more!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

:biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 9 2007, 06:58 PM~8753413
> *:biggrin:
> *


brutha kenny, you want one of those neck-chain-plaques too??? let me know so i can put you down on the list for one...


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 9 2007, 08:00 PM~8753433
> *brutha kenny, you want one of those neck-chain-plaques too??? let me know so i can put you down on the list for one...
> *


sorry bro i dont like jewelry


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61+Sep 9 2007, 07:33 PM~8753254-->
> 
> 
> 
> aight...i like the new name more!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea everyone says that lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bad news_@Sep 9 2007, 08:01 PM~8753442
> *sorry bro i dont like jewelry
> *


i will take kennys lol


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 9 2007, 07:01 PM~8753442
> *sorry bro i dont like jewelry
> *


i hear ya!!! i dont like jewlery either, but im gonna buy one to hang from the mirror of my lincoln til i feel ready to put the plaque up on it...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 9 2007, 07:02 PM~8753451
> *yea everyone says that lol
> i will take kennys lol
> *


you want one??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 9 2007, 08:03 PM~8753467
> *you want one??
> *


i would but do not have the cash :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 9 2007, 07:05 PM~8753482
> *i would but do not have the cash  :biggrin:
> *


i'll see what i can do....maybe we can barter a lil somethin....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 9 2007, 08:07 PM~8753505
> *i'll see what i can do....maybe we can barter a lil somethin....
> *


HOW MUCH ARE THEY?????


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

SO HOWS EVERYONE TODAY HUH


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 805 BABY.GOR13_@Sep 10 2007, 10:04 AM~8757178
> *SO HOWS EVERYONE TODAY HUH
> *


WUZ UP HOMIE I AM DOING GOOD AND THE *IRS* CAN KISS MY ASS :biggrin: I WENT TO MY MEETING THIS MORNING AND THEY FELT LIKE ASSES AFTER I SHOWED THEM EVERYTHING ON PAPER :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 10 2007, 03:45 PM~8759287
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

SO HOW ABOUT THEM PRICES ERIC U FORGOT OR WAT??? JK DAMN SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THA SHOW THAT SUX WRINKLED NUTS SAGGY TITIES AND HAIRY ASSHOLES!!!
WELL FOR NOW WE PUT US DOWN FOR TWO CHAINS AND SHOOT US THA PRICE ASAP CUZ PAYDAY IS FRIDAY BABY GIRL SO HOPE U GUYS AINT TOO BUMMED OUT AND YOULL FIND A NEW SPOT MUCH LOVE FROM THA O*C FAMILY


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up homies


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

whats up homies


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 805 BABY.GOR13_@Sep 11 2007, 10:36 AM~8765618
> *whats up homies
> *


wuz up cuz


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 10 2007, 04:58 AM~8756389
> *HOW MUCH ARE THEY?????
> *


ima get a price this week...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Sep 10 2007, 08:03 PM~8761749
> *SO HOW ABOUT THEM PRICES ERIC U FORGOT OR WAT??? JK DAMN SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THA SHOW THAT SUX WRINKLED NUTS SAGGY TITIES AND HAIRY ASSHOLES!!!
> WELL FOR NOW WE PUT US DOWN FOR TWO CHAINS AND SHOOT US THA PRICE ASAP CUZ PAYDAY IS FRIDAY BABY GIRL SO HOPE U GUYS AINT TOO BUMMED OUT AND YOULL FIND A NEW SPOT MUCH LOVE FROM THA O*C FAMILY
> *


yea man, its some fucked up shit, but oh well, we aint stoppin the show completely, just need to find a spot....mikey said hes gonna hit up the postmaster at the post office he works at to see if we could use the parking lot for the show...its close to the 118 fwy which crosses the 5 and 405 both directions and leads to the 210 and simi valley...so that would be right in the middle of everyone...ill keep y'alls posted on that though....ill put you down on the list for 2 of them thangs dawg and ill have a price hopefully by thursday, depends on if homie that makes them answers his phone... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 805 BABY.GOR13_@Sep 11 2007, 09:36 AM~8765618
> *whats up homies
> *


whats up man!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Sep 11 2007, 11:07 AM~8766183
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 11 2007, 05:05 PM~8768339
> *ima get a price this week...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

a i8 want a plaque and im aneed a banner


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 805 BABY.GOR13_@Sep 11 2007, 06:40 PM~8769052
> *a i8 want a plaque and im aneed a banner
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 11 2007, 05:11 PM~8768376
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


hey get at me with your number asap :biggrin:


----------



## ghost-rider

wat up shotcallers :wave: 
who was the guy that i met at rancho cucamunga?? :dunno:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Sep 11 2007, 09:58 PM~8770786
> *wat up shotcallers :wave:
> who was the guy that i met at rancho cucamunga?? :dunno:
> *


when ? at the photo shoot ?


----------



## ghost-rider

yea... :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Sep 11 2007, 10:32 PM~8771187
> *yea... :biggrin:
> *


well the guy that got there early was me the guy in the acura and the last two guys was eric "chamuco"and the other guy isnt on the website


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

damn where ia eric tonight lol


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 11 2007, 10:45 PM~8771313
> *damn where ia eric tonight lol
> *


idk why whats up ? need his number i have it


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 11 2007, 09:43 PM~8771298
> *well the guy that got there early was me the guy in the acura and the last two guys was eric "chamuco"and the other guy isnt on the website
> *


ohh ok so you were the one with the bike in the trunk??
and the other guy was with the orange bike?? :dunno:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Sep 11 2007, 10:50 PM~8771351
> *ohh ok so you were the one with the bike in the trunk??
> and the other guy was with the orange bike?? :dunno:
> *


ya iam the one with bike in trunk lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 11 2007, 10:48 PM~8771338
> *idk why whats up ? need his number i have it
> *


yea i needed to call him but it is to late now :angry: lol but pm me it anyways


----------



## bad news

its barely 10 lol


----------



## ghost-rider

damn wat up homie 
i remember you guyz were clownin on my bike :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Sep 11 2007, 10:55 PM~8771413
> *damn wat up homie
> i remember you guyz were clownin on my bike :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: not clowning constructive critizim lol naw its all good homie ill let you hate on my bike when you see it lol its all in good fun are you going to the tustin show ? you better have worked on that little trike of youres ! lol bring some air too


----------



## ghost-rider

nah its all good homie :biggrin: 
its all fun and games..
but yea im going to the tustin show for sure...
and lots of air too


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Sep 11 2007, 11:04 PM~8771447
> *nah its all good homie :biggrin:
> its all fun and games..
> but yea im going to the tustin show for sure...
> and lots of air too
> *


hell just make fun of him it is more fun than making fun of a bike lmfao j/p kenny :biggrin:


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 11 2007, 10:07 PM~8771463
> *hell just make fun of him it is more fun than making fun of a bike lmfao j/p kenny  :biggrin:
> *


haha thats true :biggrin: 
nah its koo


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Sep 11 2007, 11:11 PM~8771491
> *haha thats true :biggrin:
> nah its koo
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

good night fools i am off to bed


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 805 BABY.GOR13_@Sep 11 2007, 05:40 PM~8769052
> *a i8 want a plaque and im aneed a banner
> *


ill get prices for all that stuff in the coming weeks...my chapter gonna get a new banner and we need one for o.c., v.c., and hemet....yes kenny, you gonna get a banner too....maybe it will be incentive to finish one of your projects... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Sep 11 2007, 09:50 PM~8771351
> *ohh ok so you were the one with the bike in the trunk??
> and the other guy was with the orange bike?? :dunno:
> *


yup, im the guy with the orange bike....you the guy that owns the lil trike???


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 11 2007, 07:35 PM~8770003
> *hey get at me with your number asap  :biggrin:
> *


you got pm man....


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Sep 11 2007, 10:04 PM~8771447
> *nah its all good homie :biggrin:
> its all fun and games..
> but yea im going to the tustin show for sure...
> and lots of air too
> *


hell yea man, i wanna see what that lil fucker can do!!!!


----------



## sic713

sup shot callers... whats good in ya hood?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 11 2007, 11:03 PM~8771771
> *sup shot callers... whats good in ya hood?
> *


what up sic!! we just chillin over here....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 12 2007, 12:01 AM~8771758
> *you got pm man....
> *


i will give you a call tonight


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

DAMN I WONDER FOR HWAT HAHAHAHA J/K HOMIE


A WHO EVER HAS A MYSPACE AND WANT TO B MY FRIEND SEND ME A FRIEN REQUEST

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=234675321


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 805 BABY.GOR13_@Sep 12 2007, 10:29 AM~8773829
> *DAMN I WONDER FOR HWAT HAHAHAHA J/K HOMIE
> A WHO EVER HAS A MYSPACE AND WANT TO B MY FRIEND SEND ME A FRIEN REQUEST
> 
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=234675321
> *


i will add you after i get the new WICKED METAL WORK myspace done :biggrin:


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 12 2007, 09:33 AM~8773847
> *i will add you after i get the new WICKED METAL WORK myspace done  :biggrin:
> *



ORIGHT THEN HOMIE WHENEVERS IT S FIRME  :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 805 BABY.GOR13_@Sep 12 2007, 10:37 AM~8773863
> *
> ORIGHT THEN HOMIE WHENEVERS IT S FIRME   :biggrin:
> *


yea i am wait to cut a couple more parts then i will make a new myspace and have everyone from DLK go to wicked :biggrin:


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

OH ORIGHT THEN HOMIE


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 11 2007, 11:07 PM~8771786
> *what up sic!! we just chillin over here....
> *


chillin.. workin.. tryin to get stuff done over here..
any new projects?


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave:


----------



## bad news

sure throw me down for a banner please ! and i have something in the works actually  a little something so will see how it works out ! but hey d youll be getting some nuggies shipped to you :angry: :biggrin: 



whats up sic !


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 12 2007, 01:21 PM~8775007
> *sure throw me down for a banner please ! and i have something in the works actually   a little something so will see how it works out ! but hey d youll be getting some nuggies shipped to you  :angry:  :biggrin:
> whats up sic !
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 12 2007, 12:21 PM~8775007
> *sure throw me down for a banner please ! and i have something in the works actually   a little something so will see how it works out ! but hey d youll be getting some nuggies shipped to you  :angry:  :biggrin:
> whats up sic !
> *


SUP KENDOGG


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

sup boys


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

WHATS UP HOMIES WHERES U FOOS AT I SEE U CHAMUCO


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 805 BABY.GOR13_@Sep 12 2007, 09:29 AM~8773829
> *DAMN I WONDER FOR HWAT HAHAHAHA J/K HOMIE
> A WHO EVER HAS A MYSPACE AND WANT TO B MY FRIEND SEND ME A FRIEN REQUEST
> 
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=234675321
> *


i sent you an add request...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 805 BABY.GOR13_@Sep 12 2007, 08:23 PM~8778504
> *WHATS UP HOMIES WHERES U FOOS AT I SEE U CHAMUCO
> *


'sup homie!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2007, 09:50 AM~8773936
> *chillin.. workin.. tryin to get stuff done over here..
> any new projects?
> *


got some top secret stuff goin on.... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 12 2007, 12:21 PM~8775007
> *sure throw me down for a banner please ! and i have something in the works actually   a little something so will see how it works out ! but hey d youll be getting some nuggies shipped to you  :angry:  :biggrin:
> whats up sic !
> *


just dont send me any of sofias dirty huggies.... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 12 2007, 04:37 PM~8776941
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


whats goin on alex?!?!?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 12 2007, 08:28 PM~8778540
> *got some top secret stuff goin on.... :biggrin:
> *


aww shit.. i wanna know more now!


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 11 2007, 10:59 PM~8771751
> *yup, im the guy with the orange bike....you the guy that owns the lil trike???
> *


yup :thumbsup: 
how you been?
you going to tustin show :dunno:


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 11 2007, 11:02 PM~8771764
> *hell yea man, i wanna see what that lil fucker can do!!!!
> *


haha yea i'll get air for it


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Sep 12 2007, 08:43 PM~8778640
> *haha yea i'll get air for it
> *


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Sep 12 2007, 08:42 PM~8778628
> *yup :thumbsup:
> how you been?
> you going to tustin show :dunno:
> *


yea man ima be there...gonna help the homies from the o.c. chapter judge the bikes... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2007, 08:32 PM~8778588
> *aww shit.. i wanna know more now!
> *


in due time man.....in due time... :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 12 2007, 07:30 PM~8778562
> *whats goin on alex?!?!?
> *


Chillin Eric,have you figured out where you're gonna have your show?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 13 2007, 12:40 PM~8783060
> *Chillin Eric,have you figured out where you're gonna have your show?
> *


still lookin man.....right now, im just relieved that they changed the date of the victory outreach show, gives me a lil more time to get this frame done for one of the lil goodtimes homies...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 13 2007, 06:31 PM~8785512
> *still lookin man.....right now, im just relieved that they changed the date of the victory outreach show, gives me a lil more time to get this frame done for one of the lil goodtimes homies...
> *


wuz up homies :biggrin:


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 12 2007, 11:11 PM~8779823
> *yea man ima be there...gonna help the homies from the o.c. chapter judge the bikes... :biggrin:
> *


damn that show is going to be sick,
good thing im not from a club


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Sep 13 2007, 09:05 PM~8787150
> *damn that show is going to be sick,
> good thing im not from a club
> *


----------



## bad news

yo hoochies ?


----------



## chamuco61

'sup hoe!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

not much tired ass fuck iam going to pass out in a few !


----------



## chamuco61

shit man, same here....


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 14 2007, 12:34 AM~8788105
> *yo hoochies ?
> *


sorry...snoops not on right now :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 14 2007, 12:52 AM~8788194
> *shit man, same here....
> *


hey homie what time is the best to call you???


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 14 2007, 12:18 PM~8791122
> *hey homie what time is the best to call you???
> *


hit me up in the morning... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 14 2007, 09:31 PM~8794227
> *hit me up in the morning... :biggrin:
> *


ok homie pm me your number again :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 13 2007, 04:31 PM~8785512
> *still lookin man.....right now, im just relieved that they changed the date of the victory outreach show, gives me a lil more time to get this frame done for one of the lil goodtimes homies...
> *


That's cool


----------



## bad news

here we go !


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 15 2007, 02:00 PM~8797109
> *here we go !
> *


wuz up whore


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 15 2007, 02:22 PM~8797436
> *wuz up whore
> *


not much just chillin


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

FUCK NOBODY GOES ON LAYITLOW NOMORES OR WHAT HOMIES


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 805 BABY.GOR13_@Sep 17 2007, 12:54 AM~8806492
> *FUCK NOBODY GOES ON LAYITLOW NOMORES OR WHAT HOMIES
> *


thats what i been saying it is like a ghost town in here most the time :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

sorry been busy and chet


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 17 2007, 08:37 AM~8807552
> *sorry been busy and chet
> *


we will let it slide this time :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

'sup fuckers!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

iam so worn out today fuck just started another job at a body shop paint heavy machinary today fuck like it but damn iam tired


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61+Sep 17 2007, 09:59 AM~8807934-->
> 
> 
> 
> 'sup fuckers!!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bad news_@Sep 17 2007, 09:40 PM~8813111
> *iam so worn out today fuck just started another job at a body shop paint heavy machinary today fuck like it but damn iam tired
> *



wuz up homies


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 17 2007, 08:46 PM~8813159
> *wuz up homies
> *


not much big hoochie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 17 2007, 09:51 PM~8813213
> *not much big hoochie
> *


i am here just trying to get everything ready :biggrin: for some new stuff coming out


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 17 2007, 09:04 PM~8813323
> *i am here just trying to get everything ready  :biggrin:  for some new stuff coming out
> *


coo coo get on it man !


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 17 2007, 10:10 PM~8813384
> *coo coo get on it man !
> *


yea i am trying some new stuff out


----------



## bad news

SHOT CALLERS ! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 17 2007, 10:14 PM~8813415
> *SHOT CALLERS !  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 17 2007, 09:14 PM~8813415
> *SHOT CALLERS !  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Sep 17 2007, 10:26 PM~8813524
> *:wave:
> *


wuz up homie


----------



## chamuco61

'sup brothas......well, i got some news straight from the d's mouth to pass on to you all, so ill pm you all later on when i get home from work.....unless d wants to let y'alls know instead....sorry for delay in relayin this info, but been seriously busy with other shit this weekend....im freakin exhausted!!!


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

i wonder what is it chamuco u already got me thinking yeah fuck ive bee bussy 2 just fucken triying 2 right lirics for q song im going to make but im a make my club known im a shotcallers in it


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61+Sep 18 2007, 10:07 AM~8815814-->
> 
> 
> 
> 'sup brothas......well, i got some news straight from the d's mouth to pass on to you all, so ill pm you all later on when i get home from work.....unless d wants to let y'alls know instead....sorry for delay in relayin this info, but been seriously busy with other shit this weekend....im freakin exhausted!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah i will let you :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-805 BABY.GOR13_@Sep 18 2007, 10:53 AM~8816184
> *i wonder what is it chamuco u already got me thinking yeah fuck ive bee bussy 2 just fucken triying 2 right lirics for q song im going to make but im a make my club known im a shotcallers in it
> *


 :0


----------



## bad news

i got some bad news ladys !


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 18 2007, 01:25 PM~8817273
> *i got some bad news ladys !
> *


 :0


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 18 2007, 12:25 PM~8817273
> *i got some bad news ladys !
> *


what happened man, crabs spreading??? :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 805 BABY.GOR13_@Sep 18 2007, 09:53 AM~8816184
> *i wonder what is it chamuco u already got me thinking yeah fuck ive bee bussy 2 just fucken triying 2 right lirics for q song im going to make but im a make my club known im a shotcallers in it
> *


dont worry homie, it aint nothin bad....its all good for us!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey kenny they are alive :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

:cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 18 2007, 06:00 PM~8819202
> *:cheesy:
> *


they are for sale to $110+ship


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 18 2007, 04:58 PM~8819188
> *hey kenny they are alive  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow!!! :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 18 2007, 06:23 PM~8819321
> *wow!!! :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 18 2007, 04:58 PM~8819188
> *hey kenny they are alive  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: honestly that brings a tear to my eyes to see them not with me hope some loves my creation :biggrin: how hoochie wheres my cut


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 18 2007, 07:21 PM~8819823
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears: honestly that brings a tear to my eyes to see them not with me hope some loves my creation  :biggrin:  how hoochie wheres my cut
> *


well atleast they are alive and first i have to get a cut lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 18 2007, 12:25 PM~8817273
> *i got some bad news ladys !
> *


okay ill let you guys in the chismey iam getting my funds good again hear i come buying random shit again :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 18 2007, 07:24 PM~8819841
> *okay ill let you guys in the chismey iam getting my funds good again hear i come buying random shit again  :biggrin:
> *


so want you are saying your bike will be done soon lmfao


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 18 2007, 06:40 PM~8819981
> *so want you are saying your bike will be done soon lmfao
> *


nope iam not building a bike for me iam building a bike for my little one but no bike for me but no that mines iam collecting bike shit again lol


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

a chamuco so whats crackin homie let me know


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 18 2007, 04:07 PM~8818922
> *dont worry homie, it aint nothin bad....its all good for us!!!
> *


so wat is it??
can i know??


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Sep 18 2007, 11:13 PM~8822005
> *so wat is it??
> can i know??
> *


goddammit quit buggin!!!! :biggrin: 











just messin man, check your pm....


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 18 2007, 06:24 PM~8819841
> *okay ill let you guys in the chismey iam getting my funds good again hear i come buying random shit again  :biggrin:
> *


just make sure its random shit that we can all benefit from in case you have another 'sell everything but your ass' sale!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 805 BABY.GOR13_@Sep 18 2007, 10:15 PM~8821635
> *a chamuco so whats crackin homie let me know
> *


check your pm homie!!


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 18 2007, 11:17 PM~8822018
> *check your pm homie!!
> *


koo thanx
cant wait for tustin :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 18 2007, 11:16 PM~8822014
> *just make sure its random shit that we can all benefit from in case you have another 'sell everything but your ass' sale!!! :biggrin:
> *


i got some thing that would make drool and damn it why dont find shit like for sale parts


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 19 2007, 08:34 AM~8822997
> *i got some thing that would make drool and damn it why dont find shit like for sale parts
> *


 :0


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 19 2007, 07:34 AM~8822997
> *i got some thing that would make drool and damn it why dont find shit like for sale parts
> *


whatcha got?? maybe ill trade my shifter for it..... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up homies


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 19 2007, 08:57 AM~8823521
> *whatcha got?? maybe ill trade my shifter for it..... :biggrin:
> *


nope this is better than shifter or is it a shifter :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 19 2007, 06:39 PM~8827444
> *nope this is better than shifter or is it a shifter  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## bad news

coo iam the only one


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

yea it is slow in here anymore :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 18 2007, 10:33 PM~8822101
> *
> *


Supp Eric


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

*wuz up shotcallers :biggrin: *


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

whats crackalackin


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Sep 20 2007, 12:15 PM~8832898
> *whats crackalackin
> *


not a damn thang :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

get a job bum !


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 20 2007, 02:09 PM~8833994
> *get a job bum !
> *


i do i drive for a bank i am on my lunch i only work 4 hours a day :biggrin: and 6 hours on friday :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 20 2007, 01:11 PM~8834010
> *i do i drive for a bank i am on my lunch i only work 4 hours a day  :biggrin:  and 6 hours on friday  :biggrin:
> *


pics or it didnt happen ya iam at lunch about to book it in few min. in 3 min actually fucken tired i pass out at work the fumes from the paint made all fucked up  and boss made me eat really fucken hot salsa with tamale in it lol meaning he poored the whole fucking thing on my tamale and made me eat bastard my chest hurts :angry: but fuck iam tired


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 20 2007, 02:14 PM~8834039
> *pics or it didnt happen ya iam at lunch about to book it in few min. in 3 min actually fucken tired i pass out at work the fumes from the paint made all fucked up   and boss made me eat really fucken hot salsa with tamale in it lol meaning he poored the whole fucking thing on my tamale and made me eat bastard my chest hurts  :angry: but fuck iam tired
> *


cool i make taht money lol i will see you on here tonight


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 20 2007, 08:16 AM~8831677
> *Supp Eric
> *


'sup dawg!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 19 2007, 05:39 PM~8827444
> *nope this is better than shifter or is it a shifter  :0
> *


well what is it you fuckin tosser???? :biggrin:


----------



## ghost-rider

wat up shotcallers :wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Sep 20 2007, 09:24 AM~8832079-->
> 
> 
> 
> *wuz up shotcallers  :biggrin: *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ShotCallers [email protected] 20 2007, 11:15 AM~8832898
> *whats crackalackin
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ghost-rider_@Sep 20 2007, 05:26 PM~8835785
> *wat up shotcallers :wave:
> *


'sapannin fuckers!?!?!?!? :biggrin:


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 20 2007, 05:33 PM~8835825
> *'sapannin fuckers!?!?!?!?  :biggrin:
> *


so did you ever find out about the preregister and categories :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 20 2007, 06:33 PM~8835825
> *'sapannin fuckers!?!?!?!?  :biggrin:
> *


just got in damn soem dude came up and asked to buy my junk car out back and by the time he left i sold everything i had laying around :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Sep 20 2007, 05:37 PM~8835853
> *so did you ever find out about the preregister and categories :dunno:
> *


nah man, havent gotten a chance yet....hey, how bout you pm the homie from the o.c. chapter and hit him up, that way maybe he can get it before i can...hes the guy with the angels logo as his avatar


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 20 2007, 05:37 PM~8835854
> *just got in damn soem dude came up and asked to buy my junk car out back and by the time he left i sold everything i had laying around  :biggrin:
> *


damn, that must have been some sales pitch!!!! heheheheh... :biggrin:


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 20 2007, 08:46 PM~8837170
> *nah man, havent gotten a chance yet....hey, how bout you pm the homie from the o.c. chapter and hit him up, that way maybe he can get it before i can...hes the guy with the angels logo as his avatar
> *


will do :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 20 2007, 09:47 PM~8837177
> *damn, that must have been some sales pitch!!!! heheheheh... :biggrin:
> *


hell yea i am a hustler :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

bored


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 20 2007, 10:09 PM~8837316
> *bored
> *


then go to bed


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 20 2007, 09:14 PM~8837352
> *then go to bed
> *


 :yes: :yes: l8


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 20 2007, 10:09 PM~8837316
> *bored
> *


x2


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Sep 21 2007, 11:57 AM~8840951
> *x2
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 20 2007, 04:15 PM~8835735
> *'sup dawg!!!
> *


Chillin homie :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 20 2007, 09:09 PM~8837316
> *bored
> *


go play with yerself then... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 21 2007, 03:50 PM~8842880
> *Chillin homie :biggrin:
> *


you goin to the premier show tomorrow in no-ho??


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

what it is homies


----------



## chamuco61

its fucken pouring outside!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 22 2007, 02:36 PM~8848036
> *its fucken pouring outside!!!!
> *


damn it feels good here lmfao i been fucking around today went to teh cutter and picked up soem stuff and order more lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## bad news




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 23 2007, 11:18 AM~8852035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## Prieto520

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 2 2006, 10:45 AM~5539075
> *ALL ABOUT THA SHOT CALLERS BIKE CLUB
> *


nice bike


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 23 2007, 12:18 PM~8852035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH SHIPPED? :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

u do not need it lmfao


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 23 2007, 10:18 AM~8852035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice find kenny!!! :0


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 23 2007, 11:21 AM~8852284
> *HOW MUCH SHIPPED? :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 23 2007, 03:02 PM~8853408
> *nice find kenny!!! :0
> *


ya chuck hooked me up ! :biggrin: thanks chuck these are going on the shelf never going to get rid of them :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 23 2007, 07:04 PM~8854937
> *ya chuck hooked me up !  :biggrin: thanks chuck these are going on the shelf never going to get rid of them  :biggrin:
> *


lucky chucks deosnt love me as much


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 23 2007, 07:09 PM~8854952
> *lucky chucks deosnt love me as much
> *


i know i feel special :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 23 2007, 07:09 PM~8854952
> *lucky chucks deosnt love me as much
> *



you were trying to make money,not spend money.and your welcome kenny see you friday


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Sep 23 2007, 07:50 PM~8855232
> *you were trying to make money,not spend money.and your welcome kenny see you friday
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: see you friday !


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Sep 23 2007, 07:50 PM~8855232
> *you were trying to make money,not spend money.and your welcome kenny see you friday
> *


i like to do both :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 23 2007, 07:04 PM~8854937
> *ya chuck hooked me up !  :biggrin: thanks chuck these are going on the shelf never going to get rid of them  :biggrin:
> *


ya.....we'll see!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Sep 23 2007, 07:50 PM~8855232
> *you were trying to make money,not spend money.and your welcome kenny see you friday
> *


 :0 whats goin on friday???? :scrutinize:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 23 2007, 09:38 PM~8856098
> *ya.....we'll see!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: i already gave you a set :buttkick:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 23 2007, 09:39 PM~8856108
> *:0 whats goin on friday???? :scrutinize:
> *


nada just dropping some milk and eggs why :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 23 2007, 09:46 PM~8856165
> *:uh:  i already gave you a set  :buttkick:
> *


yea, then you gave someone else the steering tube for them...so they are still useless to me with the china steering tube... :angry:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 23 2007, 09:47 PM~8856173
> *nada just dropping some milk and eggs why  :biggrin:
> *


hmmmm....yea right.... :scrutinize:


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

a chamuco wheres the plaques at any info


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 805 BABY.GOR13_@Sep 23 2007, 10:40 PM~8856470
> *a chamuco wheres the plaques at any info
> *


i left the guy at the cutters a message last week and no response...so ima give him a call again tomorrow...ill post up any info soon as i get it...


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

ORIGHT THEN CHAMUCO TELL HIM TO HOOK IT UP


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 805 BABY.GOR13_@Sep 23 2007, 10:45 PM~8856496
> *ORIGHT THEN CHAMUCO TELL HIM TO HOOK IT UP
> *


will do....the more we order, the less the charge and the faster the turn around... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 23 2007, 10:37 PM~8856446
> *yea, then you gave someone else the steering tube for them...so they are still useless to me with the china steering tube... :angry:
> *


nope i have the steering tube there on these i would glady take them back please :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 24 2007, 06:09 PM~8861971
> *nope i have the steering tube there on these i would glady take them back please  :biggrin:
> *


i dont plan on givin them back you hoe!!! :uh: if you run across another steering tube, please remember that i need one...


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 24 2007, 06:13 PM~8861999
> *i dont plan on givin them back you hoe!!!  :uh:  if you run across another steering tube, please remember that i need one...
> *


 :uh: nope iam going to keep .. all mine bawahahaha naw if i find one ill get for you ! cough cough whats up with the frame


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 24 2007, 06:15 PM~8862027
> *:uh: nope iam going to keep .. all mine bawahahaha  naw if i find one ill get for you !  cough cough whats up with the frame
> *


what are you chokin on??? :scrutinize: ima hit you with half next payday... :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 24 2007, 06:17 PM~8862042
> *what are you chokin on???  :scrutinize: ima hit you with half next payday... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 okay


----------



## chamuco61

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up homies


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 25 2007, 08:47 AM~8865993
> *wuz up homies
> *


'sup man!!! hey, ill get back at your pm soon as i get some info to compare with you... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 25 2007, 10:14 AM~8866146
> *'sup man!!! hey, ill get back at your pm soon as i get some info to compare with you... :biggrin:
> *


  yea i just want to stay up on prices lmfao so what going on homie


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

hi


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Sep 25 2007, 11:09 AM~8866423
> *hi
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Prieto520

> _Originally posted by Prieto520_@Sep 23 2007, 10:47 AM~8852152
> *nice bike
> *


Im mi-vida bike club


----------



## SAUL

waz up SHOT CALLERS :wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Sep 25 2007, 10:09 AM~8866423
> *hi
> *


'sup homie!! aye, tell snoop, ima hit him back on the phone before friday, i had to cut the call short cuz my boss was givin me the eye for bein on the phone during work....


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 25 2007, 06:24 PM~8869587
> *waz up SHOT CALLERS  :wave:
> *


what up stranger!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

how much is it for a bike at the shotcallers show? is there a form? pre reg.?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up family


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 26 2007, 05:45 PM~8876540
> *how much is it for a bike at the shotcallers show? is there a form? pre reg.?
> *


hit up ShotCallers O.C. he gots the info.. :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 26 2007, 05:47 PM~8876559
> *wuz up family
> *


chillin.....and sufferin from a nasty ass sinus cold...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 26 2007, 06:50 PM~8876582
> *chillin.....and sufferin from a nasty ass sinus cold...
> *


you can keep that shit lol


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 26 2007, 05:50 PM~8876589
> *you can keep that shit lol
> *


shit, if i could spread it through the internets, i would have done so already!!! hahahahahaha... :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 26 2007, 05:58 PM~8876640
> *shit, if i could spread it through the internets, i would have done so already!!! hahahahahaha... :biggrin:
> *


ooohhh no the internets are makeinng me sick


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 26 2007, 06:58 PM~8876640
> *shit, if i could spread it through the internets, i would have done so already!!! hahahahahaha... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

:biggrin: whats up hoochies


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 26 2007, 09:32 PM~8877714
> *:biggrin:  whats up hoochies
> *


nm just chillin you


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 26 2007, 08:45 PM~8877803
> *nm just chillin you
> *


tired and hungry


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 26 2007, 09:48 PM~8877824
> *tired and hungry
> *


i am just hungry :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up family hope you are feeling better today eric


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

hey peoples just checkin in... anyways my bro is in tha hospital wit his girl cuz shez about to have his kid. hopefully the baby comes out soon, so we can see him. any ways, the BOY's name is NATHAN.


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

by the way..........
ANGELS ARE THE WEST COAST CHAMPS
:worship: :worship:


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

wass up perritos how have all of u been


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 27 2007, 09:17 AM~8880589
> *wuz up family hope you are feeling better today eric
> *


'sup D! yea man, feelin much better today, took some shit last night that knocked me out and when i woke up, sinuses were all clear. :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Sep 27 2007, 09:56 AM~8880884
> *hey peoples just checkin in... anyways my bro is in tha hospital wit his girl cuz shez about to have his kid. hopefully the baby comes out soon, so we can see him. any ways, the BOY's name is NATHAN.
> *


kool man!! tell snoop i said congrats on the lil ShotCaller!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 27 2007, 06:29 PM~8883942
> *'sup D! yea man, feelin much better today, took some shit last night that knocked me out and when i woke up, sinuses were all clear. :biggrin:
> *


hell yea


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Sep 27 2007, 09:59 AM~8880912
> *by the way..........
> ANGELS ARE THE WEST COAST CHAMPS
> :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 805 BABY.GOR13_@Sep 27 2007, 10:26 AM~8881112
> *wass up perritos how have all of u been
> *


chillin man, just gettin over my cold...whats new with you?


----------



## bad news




----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 27 2007, 10:58 PM~8886627
> *:biggrin:
> *


What's crackin Eric :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

what it do family


----------



## bad news

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up homies


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 28 2007, 08:08 AM~8887965
> *What's crackin Eric :biggrin:
> *


chillin man!!!  you guys headin up to the super show???


----------



## chamuco61

wassup everyone!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news




----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 27 2007, 06:31 PM~8883957
> *kool man!! tell snoop i said congrats on the lil ShotCaller!!! :biggrin:
> *


yea man the lil guy came out that day while i was at skool. looks like snoop with more hair :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 29 2007, 04:27 PM~8896624
> *chillin man!!!    you guys headin up to the super show???
> *


Yah dogg,what about you guys?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up fools hey check this out homie just giving back to the homies :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=365826


----------



## neu exposure socal

TTT


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Oct 1 2007, 11:00 AM~8907399
> *yea man the lil guy came out that day while i was at skool. looks like snoop with more hair :biggrin:
> *


kool man!! tell your bro i said congrats!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 1 2007, 06:00 PM~8910334
> *Yah dogg,what about you guys?
> *


me n my brother are supposed to head up there the day of the show just to check it out....not enough funds to do the weekend thing... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 1 2007, 06:19 PM~8910464
> *wuz up fools hey check this out homie just giving back to the homies  :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=365826
> *


damn, good deal!!! too bad i dont use paypal.....good luck to those that enter though!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 2 2007, 10:36 AM~8915092
> *damn, good deal!!! too bad i dont use paypal.....good luck to those that enter though!
> *


pm :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

helpin spread the word like germs..... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 2 2007, 09:58 AM~8915173
> *pm  :biggrin:
> *


we'll see whats up...


----------



## bad news

:0


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

too bad my bike didnt come out in tha flyer


----------



## OGDinoe1

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ghost-rider

wat up shotcallers :wave: 
a homies i need to paint my frame all over and i need a conct with the painters??
i wanted murals, pinstripe, leafing,
somewere close to the oc or in the oc


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Oct 3 2007, 04:46 PM~8926494
> *wat up shotcallers :wave:
> a homies i need to paint my frame all over and  i need a conct with the painters??
> i wanted murals, pinstripe, leafing,
> somewere close to the oc or in the oc
> *


i can stripe it for you... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

stupid server made me double post.... :angry:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Oct 3 2007, 11:04 AM~8924049
> *too bad my bike didnt come out in tha flyer
> *


and why not???


----------



## bad news

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up family


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Oct 3 2007, 04:46 PM~8926494
> *wat up shotcallers :wave:
> a homies i need to paint my frame all over and  i need a conct with the painters??
> i wanted murals, pinstripe, leafing,
> somewere close to the oc or in the oc
> *


louw :roflmao:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 3 2007, 06:44 PM~8926822
> *and why not???
> *


I had to work


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

I got the new color flyers with the registration form on the back. will try to post it up later.


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Oct 4 2007, 10:06 AM~8930624
> *I had to work
> *


fuck work!!!


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 3 2007, 07:13 PM~8927328
> *louw  :roflmao:
> *


fuck no


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

whats crackin homies


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 4 2007, 05:32 PM~8933714
> *whats crackin homies
> *


chillin man!!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 4 2007, 10:51 PM~8936264
> *chillin man!!!
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news

:dunno:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

wherez evryone @


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## chamuco61

'sup fellas!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up family


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 9 2007, 09:08 AM~8959335
> *wuz up family
> *


chillin man, tryin to get through my workday....'sup with you?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 9 2007, 10:15 AM~8959374
> *chillin man, tryin to get through my workday....'sup with you?
> *


not much just got up getting ready to go to work and drive around all fucking day :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 4 2007, 05:28 PM~8933675
> *fuck work!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 9 2007, 10:23 AM~8959431
> *:biggrin:
> *


lmfao know i would rather be hustling lmfao


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

reg forms are in other topic


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Oct 9 2007, 11:30 AM~8960378
> *reg forms are in other topic
> *


i think iam confused do you want us to reg. for the show i dont think we should reg. for the show maybe go but be in the show ? i think people would have a problem with it ? idk and eric pm me back on that pm big hoochie


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

not for you dumbass, its cuz people come in here for news on tha show


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Oct 10 2007, 12:53 PM~8969747
> *not for you dumbass, its cuz people come in here for news on tha show
> *


 :buttkick: ohh ! :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:loco: :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 9 2007, 09:22 PM~8965507
> *i think iam confused do you want us to reg. for the show i dont think we should reg. for the show maybe go but be in the show ? i think people would have a problem with it ? idk and eric pm me back on that pm big hoochie
> *


let me talk to my financial consultant and then ill hit you back... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Oct 10 2007, 12:53 PM~8969747
> *not for you dumbass, its cuz people come in here for news on tha show
> *


relaxe skippy!!!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 10 2007, 04:55 PM~8971484
> *let me talk to my financial consultant and then ill hit you back... :biggrin:
> *


okay.


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Oct 11 2007, 07:46 AM~8976125
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1

TTT


----------



## chamuco61

TTT muthafuckers!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

again


----------



## OGDinoe1

TTT FOR THE HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## bad news




----------



## 817Lowrider

supp shot callers.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 14 2007, 07:18 PM~9000129
> *supp shot callers.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 14 2007, 07:18 PM~9000129
> *supp shot callers.
> *


'sup homie!!


----------



## chamuco61

hey, anyone know what happened to the homie from oxnard??? he aint been on here for a lil while...


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

maybe he died J/K idk what happened to him but we should have another BBQ wit all the chaps.


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

just to put a face to a name and talk about stuffs


----------



## chamuco61

a barbecue sounds like a good idea....or, we should have some kind of 'holiday dinner' type thing, where we all go to a restaurant or something...my chapter had one at shakeys in burbank last year..


----------



## bad news

iam down for a dinner bbq but something alot closer to me lol and i dont want to talk about nada ! :angry:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 15 2007, 06:51 PM~9008811
> *iam down for a dinner bbq but something alot closer to me lol and i dont want to talk about nada !  :angry:
> *


somewhere between all the chapters....


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

sounds good, name the place and time and well show you the first car in ShotCallers C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 16 2007, 09:11 AM~9013271
> *somewhere between all the chapters....
> *


okay !


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Oct 16 2007, 10:06 AM~9013714
> *sounds good, name the place and time and well show you the first car in ShotCallers C.C. :biggrin:
> *


not the first homie......this club started in glendale with just a car club, all we is doin so far is keepin the name alive since our founder deserted us....cant wait to see the ride though....


----------



## bad news

so when are we doing this ?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 17 2007, 05:40 PM~9025386
> *so when are we doing this ?
> *


lets shoot for the week after turkey day...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up fools whats crackin


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 17 2007, 05:42 PM~9025397
> *lets shoot for the week after turkey day...
> *


saturday though


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 17 2007, 06:31 PM~9025304
> *not the first homie......this club started in glendale with just a car club, all we is doin so far is keepin the name alive since our founder deserted us....cant wait to see the ride though....
> *


typo i meant "O.C."


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 17 2007, 06:55 PM~9025500
> *saturday though
> *


Hey are the rimz i bought from you warren wong??? I have no idea :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 17 2007, 05:55 PM~9025500
> *saturday though
> *


of course!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 17 2007, 05:51 PM~9025479
> *wuz up fools whats crackin
> *


chillin man....whats crackin with you??


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Oct 18 2007, 10:54 AM~9030124
> *Hey are the rimz i bought from you warren wong??? I have no idea :biggrin:
> *


no.


----------



## chamuco61

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 18 2007, 06:43 PM~9033435
> *no.
> *


damn!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## chamuco61

'sup family..just checkin in!!!


----------



## chamuco61

:uh:


----------



## bad news

:biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 22 2007, 07:54 AM~9056283
> *
> *


Supp Eric


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 22 2007, 09:46 AM~9056666
> *Supp Eric
> *


'sup big dawg!! :biggrin: how them bike projects of yours comin along??


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 22 2007, 03:11 PM~9059385
> *'sup big dawg!! :biggrin: how them bike projects of yours comin along??
> *


One is almost done,just need the get the rims trued.And the other 2 I just started on!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up homies


----------



## ghost-rider

wat up brothers :wave: 
wat you guyz up to :dunno:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 22 2007, 07:35 PM~9061151
> *One is almost done,just need the get the rims trued.And the other 2 I just started on!
> *


dont forget man, if you need striping, hit me up, ill give you a good deal!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 22 2007, 07:43 PM~9061237
> *wuz up homies
> *


chillin man!!! what you up to?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Oct 22 2007, 08:48 PM~9061785
> *wat up brothers :wave:
> wat you guyz up to :dunno:
> *


chillin man, gettin ready for the o.c. chapters show...'sup wit you?? :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

hey man i think the rims i bought from some guy r warren wongs


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 22 2007, 10:58 PM~9063143
> *dont forget man, if you need striping, hit me up, ill give you a good deal!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Oct 23 2007, 10:33 AM~9065197
> *hey man i think the rims i bought from some guy r warren wongs
> *


bring them to the show and ill check them out and let you know if they are or not...


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

they are already on my bike :biggrin: . im gonna sell the other fan wheels or maybe if the guy wants to trade?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Oct 25 2007, 11:09 AM~9081360
> *they are already on my bike :biggrin: . im gonna sell the other fan wheels or maybe if the guy wants to trade?
> *


aight then, ill check them out...how much you sellin those generic fan rims for?


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

???? how much r they worth????? clean and new!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Oct 25 2007, 11:15 AM~9081421
> *???? how much r they worth????? clean and new!
> *


5.00 :biggrin: 







i dont know, look them up in those online bike part catalogs and see what they go for...or, take pics of them and post them up on here and wait for all the shit talkin and low-ballin to start... :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

i was planning on takin them to the show and selling them if the guy doesnt want to trade


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Oct 25 2007, 11:21 AM~9081463
> *i was planning on takin them to the show and selling them if the guy doesnt want to trade
> *


you should have no problem gettin rid of them at the show!!


----------



## OGDinoe1

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i got your fenders angel


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1+Oct 27 2007, 02:42 PM~9096387-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 27 2007, 11:48 PM~9098692
> *:wave:
> *


what up homies!!


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 28 2007, 12:36 AM~9098618
> *i got your fenders angel
> *


yea i know :biggrin: thanx for holdin them


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 26 2007, 04:31 PM~9090951
> *you should have no problem gettin rid of them at the show!!
> *


how much should i sell them for???


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Oct 29 2007, 10:21 AM~9106097
> *how much should i sell them for???
> *


lemme see them and i can make a price for you at the show.. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

wheres fat ass"kenny"


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 29 2007, 06:56 PM~9109989
> *wheres fat ass"kenny"
> *


here now hoochie did you get the box ? money should be arriving soon


----------



## chamuco61

dammm lookit kenny puttin in work on his lil lowride!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up family whats new in CALI life


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 30 2007, 05:48 AM~9112554
> *wuz up family whats new in CALI life
> *


chillin over here!! whats new with you?


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

hey eric what do the score cards look like??? any way new category.... 26" mild since we are expecting many cruisers!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Oct 30 2007, 10:08 AM~9113933
> *hey eric what do the score cards look like??? any way new category.... 26" mild since we are expecting many cruisers!
> *


they are rather basic looking, but thanks for the heads up on the new catagory.


----------



## ghost-rider

Watup SHOTCALLER brothers,
wat are you guyz up to?
i keep calling snoop and he doesnt answer


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Oct 30 2007, 04:10 PM~9116513
> *Watup SHOTCALLER brothers,
> wat are you guyz up to?
> i keep calling snoop and he doesnt answer
> *


hes folding chonies at target!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 28 2007, 09:38 PM~9103959
> *what up homies!!
> *


What's up Eric :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 30 2007, 11:00 PM~9119792
> *What's up Eric :biggrin:
> *


kickin it man!! 'sup wit you alex?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

:wave: :wave: :wave: que pasa Shot Callers :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

supp shotcallers :wave:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

just kickin it


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## ShotCallers O.C.




----------



## chamuco61

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 30 2007, 10:19 PM~9119933
> *kickin it man!! 'sup wit you alex?
> *


Chillin homie :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

shows creepin up!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 2 2007, 01:26 PM~9140339
> *shows creepin up!!!
> *


it sure is!!!


----------



## bad news

so how much do i have to pay to get in to the show next sunday ?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 4 2007, 08:35 AM~9150597
> *so how much do i have to pay to get in to the show next sunday ?
> *



i don't think you should pay anything if you're hosting it.then again everyone is different.what's up kenny and Shot Callers :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Nov 4 2007, 09:00 AM~9150671
> *i don't think you should pay anything if you're hosting it.then again everyone is different.what's up kenny and Shot Callers :biggrin:
> *


whats up chuck ! just makeing sure i dont want to show up short changed in case i do i have to pay


----------



## OGDinoe1

S.C TTT :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 4 2007, 10:48 AM~9151117
> *whats up chuck ! just makeing sure i dont want to show up short changed in case i do i have to pay
> *


man, that would suck balls if we still had to pay!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Nov 4 2007, 09:00 AM~9150671
> *i don't think you should pay anything if you're hosting it.then again everyone is different.what's up kenny and Shot Callers :biggrin:
> *


'sup chuck!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up fools hey check out my x-mas sale topic and let me know if you need anything :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 4 2007, 08:49 PM~9154482
> *'sup chuck!!
> *



'sup eric :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 4 2007, 08:48 PM~9154473
> *man, that would suck balls if we still had to pay!!!
> *


i mean ill bring a toy to help out  if i dont have to pay to get in


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 4 2007, 09:50 PM~9154966
> *i mean ill bring a toy to help out   if i dont have to pay to get in
> *


im gonna make sure everyone from my chapter takes a donation for the toy drive as well!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 4 2007, 09:04 PM~9154642
> *wuz up fools hey check out my x-mas sale topic and let me know if you need anything  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## roeroe240s

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 4 2007, 09:51 PM~9154977
> *im gonna make sure everyone from my chapter takes a donation for the toy drive as well!!!
> *


hey eric how about that donation to SEEZER that you owe him ?????????? :uh:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 4 2007, 10:53 PM~9154999
> *
> *


wuz up homie whats crackin


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

yea you still have to pay........50 bucks each.....pre reg is 55! :biggrin: j/k nah you dont have to pay but it would be nice if you brought a toy


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 5 2007, 10:16 AM~9157803
> *wuz up homie whats crackin
> *


chillin!! whats crackin with you?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 5 2007, 02:14 PM~9159723
> *yea you still have to pay........50 bucks each.....pre reg is 55! :biggrin:  j/k nah you dont have to pay but it would be nice if you brought a toy
> *


cool with me


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 5 2007, 05:09 PM~9160662
> *chillin!! whats crackin with you?
> *


nm homie checking out this video from LAST LAFF man i know acouple of them bikes lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvX9KmW9mVI


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 5 2007, 10:33 PM~9164524
> *nm homie checking out this video from LAST LAFF man i know acouple of them bikes lol
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvX9KmW9mVI
> *


 :0 damn!!! now if only the mag was finished printing so i can see my feature!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 6 2007, 01:33 AM~9165117
> *:0 damn!!! now if only the mag was finished printing so i can see my feature!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

wassup guys so whos coming out????? what ever happened to "SEEZER"


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 6 2007, 02:48 PM~9168765
> *wassup guys so whos coming out????? what ever happened to "SEEZER"
> *


ill be there for sure brotha ! takeing MAD PICTURES


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

i got some guy(professional photographer) to take some pix


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 7 2007, 02:06 PM~9176621
> *i got some guy(professional photographer) to take some pix
> *


thats coo iam going to be takeing mad pictures to post up on LAYITLOW.COM  with my kodak


----------



## OGDinoe1

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 7 2007, 07:48 PM~9179018
> *thats coo iam going to be takeing mad pictures to post up on LAYITLOW.COM    with my kodak
> *


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave: x2 .....for snoop!


----------



## Badass93

wassup Shotcallers,
have you more pix of this bike?(with better resolution)








Thanks


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Nov 8 2007, 11:55 AM~9183494
> *wassup Shotcallers,
> have you more pix of this bike?(with better resolution)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> *


thats actually mine before the two tone paint and murals....thanks for editing out the pic of me and my bitch ass ex too!!! :biggrin:

heres the current version of this bike....










i have a couple more pics of it the way it looks in the pic you posted, ill try n find them and post them up too...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 7 2007, 02:06 PM~9176621
> *i got some guy(professional photographer) to take some pix
> *


kool...ima also be coverin the show for last laff magazine...........


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 6 2007, 02:48 PM~9168765
> *wassup guys so whos coming out????? what ever happened to "SEEZER"
> *


for sure me, my lady n my brother are comin out......but ima see after the meeting tonight who else is gonna show up...as for seezer, he left the club a while back and i dont think he has intentions of coming back either...


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

that sux .... whos coming from s.f. chap.


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 9 2007, 12:04 PM~9191333
> *that sux .... whos coming from s.f. chap.
> *


 :uh: i just told you!!!!!!!! me, my girl n my brother so far.....will post up the others later on after the meeting..... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

o.c. chapter show is tomorrow peeps!!!  see ya there!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 10 2007, 06:26 PM~9199404
> *o.c. chapter show is tomorrow peeps!!!    see ya there!!!
> *


did you still want the pixie frame??? if yes so i can head over 2marow


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 10 2007, 08:49 PM~9200427
> *did you still want the pixie frame??? if yes so i can head over 2marow
> *


i do want it, but ima hafta see if i can bum the cash from my bro for it cuz im short right now....or unless we can arrange something for me to pic it up when i get paid again...let me know


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61

where the fuck is everybody??? :uh:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

where are our pix??? our bikes!!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 13 2007, 12:08 PM~9218212
> *where are our pix??? our bikes!!!!
> *


i got a pic of your bike and your brothers bike....but im too lazy to post them up...ill post them later on..


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 13 2007, 05:36 PM~9220324
> *i got a pic of your bike and  your brothers bike....but im too lazy to post them up...ill post them later on..
> *


WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF :uh:


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 13 2007, 11:08 AM~9218212
> *where are our pix??? our bikes!!!!
> *


I WANNA SEE


----------



## bad news

pics are up on the show topic oc bikes


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 14 2007, 11:15 AM~9226289
> *WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF  :uh:
> *



ill post them tonight when i go home....


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 14 2007, 10:09 PM~9231171
> *pics are up on the show topic oc bikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


she gonna need a bigger shirt soon man, shes sproutin fast!!!


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave: thanx


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 14 2007, 10:09 PM~9231171
> *pics are up on the show topic oc bikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

she looks like my lil sister!


----------



## classic53

WHAT UP :wave: :wave:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

nuthin much just trying to pass time in skool!!!


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

where the fuck is everyone at??!!
so eric...where my rims real?? w.w.


----------



## OGDinoe1

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:ugh: :guns: :burn: :wave: :worship: :rofl: :nono: :scrutinize: :happysad: :barf: :tongue:  :banghead: haha


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:machinegun: :cheesy:  :roflmao: :0 :biggrin: :angry:  :twak:


----------



## classic53

WHAT UP HOMIE BY ANY CHANCE YOU KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND A TRIKE KIT FOR 26'' BEACH CRUISER?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 16 2007, 12:21 PM~9242326
> *where the fuck is everyone at??!!
> so eric...where my rims real?? w.w.
> *


yea, they looked like they were real.....not one of his most popular designs though...but they look good on your bike!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 17 2007, 11:13 AM~9248281
> *yea, they looked like they were real.....not one of his most popular designs though...but they look good on your bike!
> *


so now that turkey day is coming up have decide what city and where we are going to have a dinner at ?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 17 2007, 01:31 PM~9248781
> *so now that turkey day is coming up have decide what city and where we are going to have a dinner at ?
> *


yea.....unless yalls wanna do it in december instead like we did last year...just make sure you dont have to go to tj again kenny!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 17 2007, 04:34 PM~9249512
> *yea.....unless yalls wanna do it in december instead like we did last year...just make sure you dont have to go to tj again kenny!!! :biggrin:
> *


  no i dont want to wait ! :biggrin: what ever you guys decide just let me know ahaed of time so i can have the day free but has to be on a saturday


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 18 2007, 08:52 AM~9252559
> *  no i dont want to wait !  :biggrin:  what ever you guys decide just let me know ahaed of time so i can have the day free but has to be on a saturday
> *


well, my pockets tell me i should wait for about two more weeks...besides, it gives me more time to figure out a convenient spot for us to have this at...


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 18 2007, 12:33 PM~9253282
> *well, my pockets tell me i should wait for about two more weeks...besides, it gives me more time to figure out a convenient spot for us to have this at...
> *


okay


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up fools whats crackin


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 15 2007, 03:36 PM~9235432
> *nuthin much just trying to pass time in skool!!!
> *


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Nov 16 2007, 08:40 PM~9245896
> *WHAT UP HOMIE BY ANY CHANCE YOU KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND A TRIKE KIT FOR 26'' BEACH CRUISER?
> *


ANY BODY KNOW ?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 18 2007, 06:33 PM~9254936
> *wuz up fools whats crackin
> *


chillin man, passin time at work...whats crackin with you?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Nov 19 2007, 04:03 PM~9260591
> *ANY BODY KNOW ?
> *


hit up our sponsor, wicked metal works, he is able to get all kinds of parts....


----------



## OGDinoe1

TTT


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 19 2007, 05:17 PM~9261095
> *TTT
> *


'sup alex! ill get you that number you was askin for later on big dogg!


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61

wtf happened to the homie that was starting up the 805 chapter???


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 20 2007, 11:37 PM~9271580
> *wtf happened to the homie that was starting up the 805 chapter???
> *


haha 805... cuz you read that topic....
ay homie did you see wat chilly willy wrote


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Nov 20 2007, 11:44 PM~9271626
> *haha 805... cuz you read that topic....
> ay homie did you see wat chilly willy wrote
> *


haha funny haha


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Nov 20 2007, 11:44 PM~9271626
> *haha 805... cuz you read that topic....
> ay homie did you see wat chilly willy wrote
> *


yea man, i was checkin out that topic earlier and got to wondering what the hell happened to that homie...i know he had a couple lil problems with the law over in oxnard....maybe that shit caught up with him..oh well...yea, they are currently the biggest in oc, but there are other clubs out there that are comin up fast!!!!


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 21 2007, 12:51 AM~9271663
> *yea man, i was checkin out that topic earlier and got to wondering what the hell happened to that homie...i know he had a couple lil problems with the law over in oxnard....maybe that shit caught up with him..oh well...yea, they are currently the biggest in oc, but there are other clubs out there that are comin up fast!!!!
> *


yes we are.....got some surprises for ur asses!!!!!!!! :0 cant tell sshhh.


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 20 2007, 03:07 PM~9268360
> *'sup alex! ill get you that number you was askin for later on big dogg!
> *


Thanx Eric


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

happy thanks giving lil homies
from goodtimes bikeclub


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

happy thanksgiving family :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## chamuco61

*happy thanksgiving to my ShotCallers brothers and all our layitlow homies!!!*


----------



## eric ramos

HAPPY TURKEY DAY ERIC, SEEZER,KINKY KENNY AND ALL THE SHOT CALLERS BC


----------



## bad news

eric i need something from you badly !  do you remember that little light i gave you do you think i can have it back for sofia project :happysad:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 23 2007, 09:38 PM~9291533
> *eric i need something from you badly !   do you remember that little light i gave you do you think i can have it back for sofia project  :happysad:
> *



hmmmm....lemme think 'bout that for a lil bit....ill let you know later... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

WUZ UP HOMIES ANYONE NEED ANY PARTS CUT?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 24 2007, 04:26 PM~9295501
> *WUZ UP HOMIES ANYONE NEED ANY PARTS CUT?
> *


soon as i get my new frame right, ill hit you up with my designs... :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 24 2007, 04:26 PM~9295501
> *WUZ UP HOMIES ANYONE NEED ANY PARTS CUT?
> *



yup.


----------



## chamuco61

:0 hey kenny....you still down for that striping job??? :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 25 2007, 05:52 PM~9302161
> *:0 hey kenny....you still down for that striping job??? :biggrin:
> *


ya i got something i really need it on ill hit you up as soon as iam down with it


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 25 2007, 06:06 PM~9302276
> *ya i got something i really need it on ill hit you up as soon as iam down with it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news

okay i say pomona for me thats an hour drive for me about hour or less for you and 36 min for oc guys  any other cities it takes me an 1 30 to holly weird


----------



## bad news

just throwing in suggestions

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=l&view=text&...iwPigtXmAg&cd=5


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news+Nov 25 2007, 07:14 PM~9302783-->
> 
> 
> 
> okay i say pomona for me thats an hour drive for me about hour or less for you and 36 min for oc guys   any other cities it takes me an 1 30 to holly weird
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bad news_@Nov 25 2007, 07:18 PM~9302816
> *just throwing in suggestions
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=l&view=text&...iwPigtXmAg&cd=5
> *


ill run this past my chapter this friday and see what they think and ill hit up snoop n the o.c. chapter too...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

WUZ UP HOMIES


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 26 2007, 10:50 AM~9307124
> *ill run this past my chapter this friday and see what they think and ill hit up snoop n the o.c. chapter too...
> *


sounds good make a date


----------



## chamuco61

sounds like we all are agreeing so far....so im gonna discuss a possible date for this gathering at our meeting on friday and make sure that everyone is going to be able to make it...


----------



## ghost-rider

wats up brothers :wave: 
are you guys going to go to the angles stadium show this sunday??


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR

WHAT HAPPENED 2 THE VENTURA COUNTY CHAPTER :dunno:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Nov 26 2007, 07:26 PM~9312095
> *wats up brothers :wave:
> are you guys going to go to the angles stadium show this sunday??
> *


im not gonna be able to make it out to this one, but maybe the o.c. guys will hit it up...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Nov 26 2007, 07:28 PM~9312117
> *WHAT HAPPENED 2 THE VENTURA COUNTY CHAPTER  :dunno:
> *


i dont know what happened to that guy.....one minute he's here, then next minute he's gone without a trace.....the chapter is still going to be up in the air, as a matter of fact im in the process of securing another leader for that chapter...


----------



## chamuco61

mornin' hoes!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Nov 26 2007, 08:26 PM~9312095
> *wats up brothers :wave:
> are you guys going to go to the angles stadium show this sunday??
> *


ima go you should kick it with us!


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 27 2007, 10:51 AM~9315984
> *mornin' hoes!!! :biggrin:
> *


mornin' slut :0


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 20 2007, 03:07 PM~9268360
> *'sup alex! ill get you that number you was askin for later on big dogg!
> *


Supp Eric you got that# for me homie


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 27 2007, 03:42 PM~9318745
> *Supp Eric you got that# for me homie
> *


check your pm dogg...


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

TTFT


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 27 2007, 10:08 AM~9316503
> *ima go you should kick it with us!
> *


I HEARD 25 BUCKS JUST TO SHOW WHAT HOMIE HOW YOU BEEN


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

ill find a way to sneak in !!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 28 2007, 02:48 PM~9325866
> *ill find a way to sneak in !!!
> *


make sure to post pics after the event.... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

for sure i bought a camera on black friday!!


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 29 2007, 10:03 AM~9331351
> *for sure i bought a camera on black friday!!
> *


THEN WHERE THE SNEAK PEAK PICS OF YOUR BIKE :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

tomorrow cuz my comp is old as fuck!!! i have to use skool comps.


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 29 2007, 11:03 AM~9331351
> *for sure i bought a camera on black friday!!
> *


 :thumbsup: what kind did you get??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up family


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 29 2007, 04:57 PM~9334575
> *wuz up family
> *


what up D!


----------



## chamuco61

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt for the homies


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 29 2007, 05:30 PM~9334333
> *:thumbsup: what kind did you get??
> *


8 megapixel kodak.....was 80 but used my discount & paid only 73. :cheesy:  :biggrin:   uffin: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 29 2007, 10:47 AM~9331712
> *tomorrow cuz my comp is old as fuck!!! i have to use skool comps.
> *


DOES YOUR SCHOOL HAVE SPELL CHECK? :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

why??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 29 2007, 07:31 PM~9335410
> *what up D!
> *


nm much hey get at me tonight i will hit you up i need to ask you something on the DL


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 30 2007, 02:55 PM~9341514
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 30 2007, 01:54 PM~9341503
> *nm much hey get at me tonight i will hit you up i need to ask you something on the DL
> *


booty call


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 1 2007, 10:03 AM~9347876
> *booty call
> *


nah homie it is better than a booty call :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 1 2007, 09:07 AM~9347895
> *nah homie it is better than a booty call  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :barf: 












lolz


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 1 2007, 11:10 AM~9348164
> *:wow:  :barf:
> lolz
> *


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ is always better than pussy :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 30 2007, 11:15 AM~9340424
> *8 megapixel kodak.....was 80 but used my discount & paid only 73. :cheesy:    :biggrin:      uffin:  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


sounds like mine!! if it is, you got a damn good deal on that camera...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Nov 30 2007, 01:52 PM~9341494
> *DOES YOUR SCHOOL HAVE SPELL CHECK? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 30 2007, 01:54 PM~9341503
> *nm much hey get at me tonight i will hit you up i need to ask you something on the DL
> *


aight...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 1 2007, 09:03 AM~9347876
> *booty call
> *


sick ass...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 1 2007, 03:23 PM~9349487
> *aight...
> *


pm me your number again damn i need to write this shit down :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 1 2007, 02:31 PM~9349527
> *pm me your number again damn i need to write this shit down  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## chamuco61

'mornin peeps...any of the o.c. guys go to angels stadium yesterday???


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 3 2007, 10:59 AM~9362058
> *:uh:
> *


i get some many number i forget to srite them down lol but i will this time


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 3 2007, 08:00 PM~9362063
> *'mornin peeps...any of the o.c. guys go to angels stadium yesterday???
> *


How was it?


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

WAS UP GEEZ HOW U GUYS BEEN LONG TIME NO WHATS UPS HUH WELL ALOT PROBLEMS U KNOW HOW U GUYS BEEN


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up family whats crackin


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 3 2007, 10:03 AM~9362082
> *How was it?
> *


dont know...i went to pomona swap meet instead!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 805 BABY.GOR13_@Dec 3 2007, 11:19 AM~9362622
> *WAS UP GEEZ HOW U GUYS BEEN  LONG TIME NO WHATS UPS HUH WELL ALOT PROBLEMS U KNOW HOW U GUYS BEEN
> *


oh shit, look whos back!!!! damn, homie, what happend to you???


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 3 2007, 02:17 PM~9363944
> *wuz up family whats crackin
> *


chillin man....waitin for the phone to ring so we can talk busine$$! :biggrin:


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 3 2007, 10:00 AM~9362063
> *'mornin peeps...any of the o.c. guys go to angels stadium yesterday???
> *


it was aight.. :biggrin: 
could have been better  
there were like a bout 20 bikes...
and only one trophy so we now who won it .... :angry: 
but .. ehh it was for the kids...


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Dec 3 2007, 08:49 PM~9367053
> *it was aight.. :biggrin:
> could have been better
> there were like a bout 20 bikes...
> and only one trophy so we now who won it .... :angry:
> but .. ehh it was for the kids...
> *


you didnt win ?


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 3 2007, 08:53 PM~9367097
> *you didnt win ?
> *


nah it was the rader bike  
but ehh..


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Dec 3 2007, 10:49 PM~9367053
> *it was aight.. :biggrin:
> could have been better
> there were like a bout 20 bikes...
> and only one trophy so we now who won it .... :angry:
> but .. ehh it was for the kids...
> *


??????


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Dec 3 2007, 09:17 PM~9367415-->
> 
> 
> 
> *??????*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ghost-rider_@Dec 3 2007, 09:09 PM~9367307
> *nah it was the rader bike
> but ehh..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Dec 3 2007, 08:49 PM~9367053
> *it was aight.. :biggrin:
> could have been better
> there were like a bout 20 bikes...
> and only one trophy so we now who won it .... :angry:
> but .. ehh it was for the kids...
> *


fuckit man, it was for a good cause...


----------



## bad news

i have a horrible addiction


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 3 2007, 10:22 PM~9368096
> *i have a horrible addiction
> *


what??? ass-crack???


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 3 2007, 10:25 PM~9368126
> *what??? ass-crack???
> *


NO AMPUTEE PORN


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 3 2007, 10:26 PM~9368137
> *NO AMPUTEE PORN
> *


:scrutinize: :ugh: :barf:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 3 2007, 10:27 PM~9368149
> *:scrutinize:  :ugh:  :barf:
> *


help me man i have a itch !


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 3 2007, 09:17 PM~9367415
> *??????
> *


that one raider bike with the side car?


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 3 2007, 10:20 PM~9368084
> *fuckit man, it was for a good cause...
> *


fuck yea it was pretty good :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 3 2007, 10:29 PM~9368167
> *help me man i have a itch !
> *


whoa, i thought the people in your vids were amputees?!?!?!?!?!....i think you should be able to handle your itch on your own there buddy!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Dec 3 2007, 11:37 PM~9368790
> *fuck yea it was pretty good :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1

SHOTCALLERS TTT


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

na we didnt go cuz my homie said it was a bust!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Dec 4 2007, 02:45 PM~9372406
> *na we didnt go cuz my homie said it was a bust!
> *


damn, that sucks man...oh well...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Dec 4 2007, 11:50 AM~9371176
> *SHOTCALLERS TTT
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey i called but someone hung up on me lol


----------



## chamuco61

:biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

TTT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up family


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 4 2007, 05:35 PM~9373218
> *
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 4 2007, 03:35 PM~9373218
> *
> *


ttt


----------



## chamuco61

whats up family!!!


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

not my grades!!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Dec 6 2007, 11:45 AM~9388798
> *not my grades!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## bad news

so whats the word on the brunch


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey homies whats happening


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 6 2007, 09:45 PM~9393846
> *so whats the word on the brunch
> *


so far, we been rained out of our meetings...but im gonna call them today and talk to everyone and see what they think...but i think we should have it as a brunch instead of dinner.....it would be something kinda different..what you guys think???


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 6 2007, 10:00 PM~9393976
> *hey homies whats happening
> *


chillin man, just tryin to stay dry!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 7 2007, 10:54 AM~9396613
> *so far, we been rained out of our meetings...but im gonna call them today and talk to everyone and see what they think...but i think we should have it as a brunch instead of dinner.....it would be something kinda different..what you guys think???
> *


hey homie can i come lol how is everything in cali


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 7 2007, 09:55 AM~9396625
> *hey homie can i come lol how is everything in cali
> *


shit, if you want to, your more than welcomed!!! :biggrin: everything is kool over here man, just doin our thang! whats good with you?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 7 2007, 10:57 AM~9396644
> *shit, if you want to, your more than welcomed!!! :biggrin:  everything is kool over here man, just doin our thang! whats good with you?
> *


trying to stop this drama :uh: yea i am getting all the prices and shit ready for next year


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 7 2007, 10:04 AM~9396708
> *trying to stop this drama  :uh:  yea i am getting all the prices and shit ready for next year
> *


damn homie, your last few pages of your topic gave me a fuckin headache!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 7 2007, 11:07 AM~9396731
> *damn homie, your last few pages of your topic gave me a fuckin headache!!!!
> *


think how i feel lmfao now he just going to pm me


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 7 2007, 11:07 AM~9396731
> *damn homie, your last few pages of your topic gave me a fuckin headache!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## OGDinoe1

Supp Erik


----------



## bad news




----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Dec 6 2007, 10:45 AM~9388798
> *not my grades!!!
> *


DONT TELL ME YOU FAILED SPANGLISH AGAIN :uh: STOPPED BY TO SAY :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## chamuco61

'sup foolios!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

:uh:


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 13 2007, 09:58 AM~9443835
> *'sup foolios!!! :biggrin:
> *


sup bro..


----------



## chamuco61

i got some news for everyone regarding our feast.....pm me and ill fill you in...


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave:


----------



## chamuco61

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

sup family just rolling by to say hi


----------



## chamuco61

what up d!? how them haters treatin you homie??? :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

whats the word on the feast???! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 18 2007, 12:55 AM~9474859
> *what up d!? how them haters treatin you homie??? :biggrin:
> *


shit it is all good fam i am used to it like they say it is lonely at the top lmfao


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

so how bout that steerin weel


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Dec 18 2007, 03:42 PM~9478175
> *so how bout that steerin weel
> *


 :nosad: no luck yet


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Dec 18 2007, 11:59 AM~9477021
> *whats the word on the feast???! :0  :cheesy:
> *


hit me up on the phone man, ill fill you in on the info on this situation...


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

IDK if my bro knows but ill tell him and the fellas!


----------



## bad news

i dont have a phone so can some one tell me whats going on with this brunch munch


----------



## OGDinoe1

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C.+Dec 19 2007, 11:58 AM~9484492-->
> 
> 
> 
> IDK if my bro knows  but ill tell him and the fellas!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bad news_@Dec 19 2007, 09:11 PM~9488815
> *i dont have a phone so can some one tell me whats going on with this brunch munch
> *



i pm'd you guys the info regarding the feast of all feasts...


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:werd:


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 20 2007, 12:41 AM~9490492
> *i pm'd you guys the info regarding the feast of all feasts...
> *


you forgot to pm mister....


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Dec 20 2007, 04:42 PM~9494708
> *you forgot to pm mister....
> *


well then shit, i guess im not perfect after all....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

sup eric how is everything family


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 21 2007, 10:02 AM~9500889
> *sup eric how is everything family
> *


everything is kool man, just tryin to get past all this holiday hoopla....hows thangs with you??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 21 2007, 11:04 AM~9500895
> *everything is kool man, just tryin to get past all this holiday hoopla....hows thangs with you??
> *


yea i feel that i am ready for this to be over with


----------



## classic53

MERRY CHRISTMAS SHOTCALLERS :wave:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

x2


----------



## chamuco61

:biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

what's up Shot Callers,hope fully everyone's holidays are good.well check this out eric here's my newest addition to my collection.keeping it OG
































also a little line up from the club and my monte when i first got it,before i f..ked it up  ready to rebuild it.all i need is the money :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Dec 27 2007, 10:29 AM~9541660
> *what's up Shot Callers,hope fully everyone's holidays are good.well check this out eric here's my newest addition to my collection.keeping it OG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also a little line up from the club and my monte when i first got it,before i f..ked it up  ready to rebuild it.all i need is the money :biggrin:
> *


nice pics chuck!! i got another pixie off of one of my homies at work, gonna probably restore it or build a klean streeter out of it....as for the other pixie, still under work.....a little different concept than the original idea.............. :biggrin: ill post up pics of my 74 lincoln soon as i take some...ShotCallers Car Club on the comeback trail in 08!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 27 2007, 11:09 PM~9547879
> *nice pics chuck!! i got another pixie off of one of my homies at work, gonna probably restore it or build a klean streeter out of it....as for the other pixie, still under work.....a little different concept than the original idea.............. :biggrin: ill post up pics of my 74 lincoln soon as i take some...ShotCallers Car Club on the comeback trail in 08!!
> *



does that mean you gave up on the corvair? :tears:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Dec 27 2007, 11:19 PM~9547969
> *does that mean you gave up on the corvair? :tears:
> *


corvair been long gone homie!!! it hurt to see it leave, but hell, that thing needed alot of work and parts for it were simply becoming too damn expensive for it...the linc runs, just needs a new carb and alternator, and the rest is purely cosmetic!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

sup family how is everything in CALI :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 30 2007, 02:04 PM~9565958
> *sup family how is everything in CALI  :biggrin:
> *


jus chillin man!! hows things on your side??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 30 2007, 03:09 PM~9565977
> *jus chillin man!! hows things on your side??
> *


busy a fucking hell between stock parts and custom parts i stay running none stop and i am still working on the shirts/wicked clothing for spring 08' lol  when you guys going to be ready for custom parts bro :biggrin:


----------



## ChevyKid

sick


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 30 2007, 02:03 PM~9565948
> *corvair been long gone homie!!! it hurt to see it leave, but hell, that thing needed alot of work and parts for it were simply becoming too damn expensive for it...the linc runs, just needs a new carb and alternator, and the rest is purely cosmetic!
> *


 :thumbsup: i can't let my monte go :no: :no:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 30 2007, 02:14 PM~9566006
> *busy a fucking hell between stock parts and custom parts i stay running none stop and i am still working on the shirts/wicked clothing for spring 08' lol    when you guys going to be ready for custom parts bro  :biggrin:
> *


soon man............very soon!!!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Dec 30 2007, 03:05 PM~9566287
> *:thumbsup: i can't let my monte go :no:  :no:
> *


i dont blame you....like i said, it was real hard to see the vair leave the yard forever....but the way i see it, i wasnt bound to keep that one for life, i really want to get myself a 53 so, once the linc is looking presentable, then ima sell that fucker n get my bomb....i already got some offers on the linc, but i would rather put in a lil work first and make more that whats being offered so i can comfortably get my bomb..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 30 2007, 04:22 PM~9566411
> *soon man............very soon!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 30 2007, 03:33 PM~9566483
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


im gonna pm you my design this week along with the details.....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

i got you bro when ever you are ready


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 30 2007, 03:35 PM~9566498
> *i got you bro when ever you are ready
> *


----------



## chamuco61

:angry: wtf?!??! why am i the only person from the club that been postin up in here again?????


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 30 2007, 03:39 PM~9566525
> *:angry: wtf?!??! why am i the only person from the club that been postin up in here again?????
> *


because youre a post whore :biggrin: lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61+Dec 30 2007, 04:38 PM~9566521-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bad news_@Dec 30 2007, 04:46 PM~9566575
> *because youre a post whore  :biggrin: lol
> *


lmfao just like you lol wuz up kenny


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 30 2007, 03:59 PM~9566641
> *:biggrin:
> lmfao just like you lol wuz up kenny
> *


 :biggrin: not much just chillinn


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 30 2007, 05:27 PM~9566804
> *:biggrin: not much just chillinn
> *


same here cuz same here :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 30 2007, 03:46 PM~9566575
> *because youre a post whore  :biggrin: lol
> *


well shit, someone gotta keep us off of page two!!!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 30 2007, 11:30 PM~9570419
> *well shit, someone gotta keep us off of page two!!!
> *


 :| :yessad:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 30 2007, 11:31 PM~9570435
> *:|  :yessad:
> *


so, whats up with you?? hows lil sophias bike comin along???


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

happy new year family


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 31 2007, 11:07 PM~9578081
> *happy new year family
> *


happy new year D!


----------



## chamuco61

my 52 cruiser and mikes og trike... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

and the newest member of my family......










:biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61

:uh:


----------



## OGDinoe1

Supp eric


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jan 3 2008, 11:03 PM~9602614
> *Supp eric
> *


'sup alex! i see the neu exposure family is growing!!!


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jan 4 2008, 12:28 PM~9606241
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ghost-rider

wats up brothers....
ay chamuco wat up..
ay bro are you going to pinstripe my new project frame when its done?


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jan 4 2008, 09:07 AM~9605323
> *'sup alex! i see the neu exposure family is growing!!!
> *


Little by little homie! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

what up SHOT CALLERS


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

TTT of page one eric!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

sup up fools how is everything :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

im still rollin without a steerin wheel


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jan 7 2008, 03:07 PM~9631398
> *im still rollin without a steerin wheel
> *


hey i will have a price tonight :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Jan 4 2008, 05:35 PM~9608592
> *wats up brothers....
> ay chamuco wat up..
> ay bro are you going to pinstripe my new project frame when its done?
> *


just let me know when homie, and ill hook it up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C.+Jan 7 2008, 01:54 PM~9631310-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT of page one eric!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ShotCallers O.C._@Jan 7 2008, 02:07 PM~9631398
> *im still rollin without a steerin wheel
> *


 :0


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 6 2008, 07:20 PM~9623877
> *what up SHOT CALLERS
> *


'sup!?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 7 2008, 02:03 PM~9631374
> *sup up fools how is everything  :biggrin:
> *


'sappanin big D! everything is kool over here, just gettin the new projects ready for the new season.. :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

JUST BOUGHT ME A FEW NEW PARTS>>>Handlebars and seat pan>


----------



## bad news

any body got decent rims they can hook me up with ?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61+Jan 7 2008, 05:56 PM~9632597-->
> 
> 
> 
> 'sappanin big D! everything is kool over here, just gettin the new projects ready for the new season.. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shit getting everything done for my gf bike :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ShotCallers O.C._@Jan 8 2008, 12:49 PM~9639611
> *JUST BOUGHT ME A FEW NEW PARTS>>>Handlebars and seat pan>
> *


hey that will will be $55 the red one plus ship


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jan 8 2008, 11:49 AM~9639611
> *JUST BOUGHT ME A FEW NEW PARTS>>>Handlebars and seat pan>
> *


pics??? :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 8 2008, 08:26 PM~9643707
> *any body got decent rims they can hook me up with ?
> *


ill check the garage...


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

IDK how to post pics off my camera...im stupid... so maybe you can take pics at the show and post them up for me?? :tears:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 8 2008, 09:26 PM~9643707
> *any body got decent rims they can hook me up with ?
> *


you want the ones you sold to me back?? dont need them & never used them


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jan 9 2008, 12:55 PM~9649166
> *you want the ones you sold to me back?? dont need them & never used them
> *


how much ??


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jan 9 2008, 12:54 PM~9649152
> *IDK how to post pics off my camera...im stupid... so maybe you can take pics at the show and post them up for me?? :tears:
> *


yea ill post up pics of them after the show.


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 9 2008, 07:47 PM~9652273
> *how much ??
> *


make an offer :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jan 10 2008, 11:06 AM~9658089
> *make an offer :biggrin:
> *


i gave everything for 70 bucks :uh:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

need help in my topic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C.+Jan 10 2008, 11:06 AM~9658089-->
> 
> 
> 
> make an offer :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bad news_@Jan 10 2008, 01:30 PM~9659296
> *i gave everything for 70 bucks  :uh:
> *


you should just give them back to kenny for what you paid for, dont try to profit...


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 10 2008, 02:30 PM~9659296
> *i gave everything for 70 bucks  :uh:
> *


you can have them if you come to the show!!!


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jan 11 2008, 01:01 PM~9668588
> *you can have them if you come to the show!!!
> *


as in free :0 all be there !


----------



## chamuco61

mornin' fuckers!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 11 2008, 07:57 PM~9671477
> *as in free  :0  all be there !
> *


yup yup, or maybe you could pay for one of my entry fees...if u want :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jan 14 2008, 11:14 AM~9691008
> *yup yup, or maybe you could pay for one of my entry fees...if u want :biggrin:
> *


one of your fees??? how many bikes you takin out there yourself??? :0


----------



## chamuco61

damn double post.... :angry:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jan 14 2008, 11:14 AM~9691008
> *yup yup, or maybe you could pay for one of my entry fees...if u want :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## OGDinoe1

TTT FOR THE SHOT CALLERS!


----------



## conejoz

http://i173.photobucket[IMG]http://i173.photobucket

what do you think eric not bad for a beginner huh :cool:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Jan 14 2008, 10:27 PM~9697337
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i173.photobucket[IMG]http://i173.photobucket
> 
> what do you think eric not bad for a beginner huh  :cool:
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> damn rich! whos the beginner??? :0*


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Jan 14 2008, 11:27 PM~9697337
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i173.photobucket[IMG]http://i173.photobucket
> 
> what do you think eric not bad for a beginner huh  :cool:
> [/b][/quote]
> nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jan 14 2008, 06:10 PM~9694002
> *one of your fees??? how many bikes you takin out there yourself??? :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chamuco61

:uh:


----------



## chamuco61

TTT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## ShotCallers O.C.




----------



## chamuco61

:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

what's up chamuco


----------



## wildponey

hey chamuco..........I pm'ed you. Check your maill

TTT for ShotCallers Bike Club!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 17 2008, 05:19 PM~9720978
> *what's up chamuco
> *


'sup noe!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Jan 17 2008, 07:54 PM~9722399
> *hey chamuco..........I pm'ed you.  Check your maill
> 
> TTT for ShotCallers Bike Club!!
> *


  pm checked n replied!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey fam what it do


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey bro hit me up with any custom parts


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

i want to get some custum forks made but havent come up with the design yet...has to do with Angels! also gonna need some "Angel A's" like my avatar so i can make a spinner for my continental rim. i also want a custom crown made cuz the usual one dont cut it! hit me up with basic prices so i can start saving cans and bottles


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jan 22 2008, 03:41 PM~9756749
> *i want to get some custum forks made but havent come up with the design yet...has to do with Angels! also gonna need some "Angel A's" like my avatar so i can make a spinner for my continental rim. i also want a custom crown made cuz the usual one dont cut it! hit me up with basic prices so i can start saving cans and bottles
> *


ok bro i am going to pm you the prices


----------



## wildponey

................Thankx for showing up, Nextime stay and eat atleast cobrones!!


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Jan 22 2008, 04:45 PM~9758138
> * ................Thankx for showing up,  Nextime stay and eat atleast cobrones!!
> 
> 
> *


X2


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by wildponey+Jan 22 2008, 05:45 PM~9758138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ................Thankx for showing up,  Nextime stay and eat atleast cobrones!!
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OGDinoe1_@Jan 23 2008, 12:25 AM~9761433
> *X2
> *


thanks for the invite homies!! next time we will stay longer n grub! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jan 22 2008, 02:41 PM~9756749
> *i want to get some custum forks made but havent come up with the design yet...has to do with Angels! also gonna need some "Angel A's" like my avatar so i can make a spinner for my continental rim. i also want a custom crown made cuz the usual one dont cut it! hit me up with basic prices so i can start saving cans and bottles
> *


 :uh: dammit angel, you just let all your ideas out to every idea-theif on layitlow...this is what pm's are for... :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

who else would want to do an ANGELS theme bike than a person named ANGEL! besides ima put a-grip-o-money on it so i can take it to vegas...maybe?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jan 23 2008, 11:56 AM~9764033
> *who else would want to do an ANGELS theme bike than a person named ANGEL! besides ima put a-grip-o-money on it so i can take it to vegas...maybe?
> *


 :0 dammmm....cant wait to see all of this come to life!!! i gots a few new tricks up my sleeve for this year too.....going way outta my catagory...n maybe even frame size... :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

who cares...j/k i dont know if it might rain but if it dont ima count on you guys to show up so im not there by myself and my bro. so whats th word on tha feast...mickey D's after the show?? :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jan 23 2008, 10:56 AM~9764033
> *who else would want to do an ANGELS theme bike than a person named ANGEL! besides ima put a-grip-o-money on it so i can take it to vegas...maybe?
> *


A RALLY MONKEY AND HE'D PUT AGRIP OF BANANA'S INTO IT :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jan 24 2008, 12:24 PM~9772850
> *who cares...j/k i dont know if it might rain but if it dont ima count on you guys to show up so im not there by myself and my bro. so whats th word on tha feast...mickey D's after the show?? :biggrin:  :dunno:
> *


if its dry outside, ima definitely show up and support ya homie...but if its rainin out, my ass is sleepin in!!! :biggrin: oh yea, i have an old angels jack in the box antenna ball for you!!


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:nicoderm: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :worship: :worship:


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt for the shotcallers


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61

TTT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

yo any of you guys want any of these cards to pass out at shows


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 29 2008, 05:52 PM~9815893
> *yo any of you guys want any of these cards to pass out at shows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

YEA I HAVE 4000 OF THEM :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

yea ill take some


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 29 2008, 11:52 PM~9819554
> *YEA I HAVE 4000 OF THEM  :biggrin:
> *


pm sent...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C.+Jan 30 2008, 12:21 PM~9821958-->
> 
> 
> 
> yea ill take some
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pm me your address
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chamuco61_@Jan 30 2008, 05:16 PM~9824352
> *pm sent...
> *


i got it i will send them friday


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## bad news

:nicoderm:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

what it do family


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 31 2008, 11:38 AM~9831189
> *what it do family
> *


pm sent


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN

:wave: sup Shot Callers


----------



## wildponey

TTT for the hommies!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Feb 1 2008, 10:21 PM~9846748
> *TTT for the hommies!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2 Compa :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey guys your cards are on there way :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61

'mornin fuckers!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave:


----------



## chamuco61

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

i got all wet yesterday when i saw the UPS guy cuz i thought they were the wicked cards........................... but they werent, so ill keep harrasing the UPS guy every time he passes by.


----------



## 817Lowrider

DAMN YOU KENNY!!! :angry:
https://wwwapps.ups.com/WebTracking/process....x=14&track.y=3


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Feb 7 2008, 03:14 PM~9887592
> *i got all wet yesterday when i saw the UPS guy cuz i thought they were the wicked cards........................... but they werent, so ill keep harrasing the UPS guy every time he passes by.
> *


they are threw USPS :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 8 2008, 09:53 PM~9899320
> *I know this may be a little off topic in here..... I was wondering if there was anyone in here that hasn't voted yet in the Adex Giveaway contest if they could help me out and vote???
> 
> Currently I'm in second place again.... I would be greatful for any help I can get.  I do want to make it known that if I do happen to win I am going to give the valve to my father. My father has supported me in lowriding for the past 12 years and has always given me the encouragement to follow my dreams and make things happen.
> 
> Now my father is getting ready to juice his truck and I would like to thank him for being there for me.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387908
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all and God Bless....
> Jay
> *


hey homeboys vote for my boy JAY


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 8 2008, 09:19 PM~9899554
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 9 2008, 04:09 PM~9903099
> *:0
> *


 :angry:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Feb 10 2008, 12:36 AM~9906787
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats kleen man!!!


----------



## bad news




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

what's up Shot Callers?anyone showing in san bernandino?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Feb 10 2008, 11:44 PM~9913827
> *what's up Shot Callers?anyone showing in san bernandino?
> *


not sure yet.....when is it??? oh yea, whats up with them pics i requested chuck?? :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

mornin family...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

good morning SHOTCALLER how is everyone doing


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Feb 10 2008, 12:36 AM~9906787
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHO IS THIS GUY. HE HAS PUT THAT PIC EVERYWHERE


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 12 2008, 11:21 AM~9924004
> *WHO IS THIS GUY. HE HAS PUT THAT PIC EVERYWHERE
> *


i believe his looking for a club or just showing his bike maybe a pm would be more in order . :|


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:dunno:


----------



## bad news

yup...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 12 2008, 11:21 AM~9924004
> *WHO IS THIS GUY. HE HAS PUT THAT PIC EVERYWHERE
> *


maybe a prospective member.... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

hey family...would like to ask you guys to pray for our brother cachito from my chapter...he is currently in the hospital due to complications of his multiple sclerosis...he started feeling sick on friday and was taken to the hospital on saturday. i just talked to his sister a lil while ago and she said he is doing pretty good and should be out sometime this week. for those of you that dont know who he is, he's the homie in the wheelchair that owns the mummy bike...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 12 2008, 10:02 AM~9923552
> *good morning SHOTCALLER how is everyone doing
> *


'sup D...still waitin for the cards... :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Feb 13 2008, 12:11 AM~9930769
> *hey family...would like to ask you guys to pray for our brother cachito from my chapter...he is currently in the hospital due to complications of his multiple sclerosis...he started feeling sick on friday and was taken to the hospital on saturday. i just talked to his sister a lil while ago and she said he is doing pretty good and should be out sometime this week. for those of you that dont know who he is, he's the homie in the wheelchair that owns the mummy bike...
> *


  will do ! hope the best


----------



## chamuco61

what up kenny!


----------



## ESE JAVIER

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Feb 12 2008, 11:11 PM~9930769
> *hey family...would like to ask you guys to pray for our brother cachito from my chapter...he is currently in the hospital due to complications of his multiple sclerosis...he started feeling sick on friday and was taken to the hospital on saturday. i just talked to his sister a lil while ago and she said he is doing pretty good and should be out sometime this week. for those of you that dont know who he is, he's the homie in the wheelchair that owns the mummy bike...
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Feb 12 2008, 11:11 PM~9930769
> *hey family...would like to ask you guys to pray for our brother cachito from my chapter...he is currently in the hospital due to complications of his multiple sclerosis...he started feeling sick on friday and was taken to the hospital on saturday. i just talked to his sister a lil while ago and she said he is doing pretty good and should be out sometime this week. for those of you that dont know who he is, he's the homie in the wheelchair that owns the mummy bike...
> *


My prayers are with your homie Eric


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER+Feb 13 2008, 12:32 AM~9930870-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OGDinoe1_@Feb 13 2008, 12:43 AM~9930920
> *My prayers are with your homie Eric
> *


thanks for the support homies!!


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Feb 12 2008, 11:56 PM~9930969
> *thanks for the support homies!!
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Feb 13 2008, 01:11 AM~9930769
> *hey family...would like to ask you guys to pray for our brother cachito from my chapter...he is currently in the hospital due to complications of his multiple sclerosis...he started feeling sick on friday and was taken to the hospital on saturday. i just talked to his sister a lil while ago and she said he is doing pretty good and should be out sometime this week. for those of you that dont know who he is, he's the homie in the wheelchair that owns the mummy bike...
> *


well i got church today so will do!! hope he gets out ok.
MUCH LOVE FOR THA SHOTCALLERS FAMILIA!


----------



## lowlife-biker

wasup shotcallers :wave: 

:angel: prayin for the homie


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: just keep prayin!!


----------



## chamuco61

thanks everyone for your support, even though the homie isnt on layitlow, i will definitely relay the messages of support to him..


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

'mornin family!!!


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

whats up man whats the word on cachito?? he ok??? how 'bout them foos over in oxnard??


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Feb 14 2008, 02:22 PM~9942899
> *whats up man whats the word on cachito?? he ok??? how 'bout them foos over in oxnard??
> *


ima call his mom later on and find out the latest on his condition...as for oxnard...i dont know if i should really take them serious as a chapter anymore since we dont have any kind of communication with them since their prez doesnt even log on here often...


----------



## chamuco61

mornin family...no news on cachito yet, tried to call last night and no one answered....


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:tears: I DONT KNOW???


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 16 2008, 04:05 AM~9956222
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 17 2008, 01:38 AM~9961810
> *uffin:
> *


----------



## chamuco61

who else is goin to the old memories show next month besides me?????? :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## chamuco61

'sup sac town?!


----------



## chamuco61

:wave:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Feb 18 2008, 06:54 PM~9973054
> *who else is goin to the old memories show next month besides me?????? :biggrin:
> *


if its the one that got postponed then ima be there 4 sure. since i got fired from target i gots nothing to do


----------



## OGDinoe1

:wave: :wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Feb 19 2008, 02:13 PM~9979477
> *if its the one that got postponed then ima be there 4 sure. since i got fired from target i gots nothing to do
> *


its the one on march 8th at sakos sammiches.....why you get fired?? what did they catch you stealin? :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 20 2008, 12:02 AM~9984363
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


'sup alex!?


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Feb 20 2008, 11:11 AM~9986152
> *its the one on march 8th at sakos sammiches.....why you get fired?? what did they catch you stealin? :biggrin:
> *


naw man i was out campin all last weekend but i didnt know i was supposed to work and i didnt call out for 3 days so they fired me!!! fuck it or what, ima be leavin to basic training for the marines after graduation.


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Feb 20 2008, 09:12 AM~9986156
> *'sup alex!?
> *


Chillin Eric,what's up with you homie?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Feb 20 2008, 02:07 PM~9987689
> *naw man i was out campin all last weekend but i didnt know i was supposed to work and i didnt call out for 3 days so they fired me!!! fuck it or what, ima be leavin to basic training for the marines after graduation.
> *


 :0 dammmm you gonna be a marine?!?! thats pretty kool shit homie...but are you goin to the show??? :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 20 2008, 10:32 PM~9992364
> *Chillin Eric,what's up with you homie?
> *


nada...just here killin time at work!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

:0


----------



## chamuco61

:biggrin: once again our family is growing.....East L.A. Chapter coming soon.... details later on...............................


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Feb 22 2008, 03:57 PM~10006683
> *:biggrin:  once again our family is growing.....East L.A. Chapter coming soon.... details later on...............................
> *


Congrats on the new chapter Eric  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 22 2008, 11:48 PM~10009919
> *Congrats on the new chapter Eric   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


muchos garcias homie!! :biggrin: shit, i never thought this club would gain more than one other chapter when we started out..


----------



## bad news

:0


----------



## chamuco61

what up kenny!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

hows cachito?


----------



## chamuco61

i dont even know man....i called the other night and no answer....  i think im gonna just go cruise by his pad later on and see whats up...


----------



## wildponey

Whats up Shot Callers............. :wave: 


Hey Eric.............how is cachito doing? I hope he is OK!......let me know, he's a hommie. You , me and him go way back  . Keep me posted bro.


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Feb 23 2008, 03:58 PM~10012745
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## bad news




----------



## chamuco61

kenny's chain smoking... :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

hey eric what ever happend to youre mag shoot did that mag come out yet ??? :|


----------



## chamuco61

hell if i know man!!! last time i talked to lows, he told me that they were just waiting on selling a couple more ad spaces and they would print the mag out...but that was last month...


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Feb 23 2008, 10:59 AM~10011850
> *muchos garcias homie!!  :biggrin:  shit, i never thought this club would gain more than one other chapter when we started out..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

gonna hit the first meeting of the east los chapter tonight...ill keep you guys posted on them.......


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C.+Feb 23 2008, 03:00 PM~10012764-->
> 
> 
> 
> hows cachito?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-wildponey_@Feb 24 2008, 10:39 AM~10017340
> *Whats up Shot Callers............. :wave:
> Hey Eric.............how is cachito doing?  I hope he is OK!......let me know, he's a hommie. You , me and him go way back  .  Keep me posted bro.
> *


hey guys, i just talked to cachito a lil while ago...he is home now and says he is feeling better. he thanks all of you for your support....

hey jess, remember man, even though you are in a different club, we are all still family homie!!


----------



## chamuco61

east los chapter is fully up and running!!! me n mikey went to check out their first meeting tonight, got to meet some of them, the rest of them were either working or at school...they are some kool cats with alot of ambition and determination to represent our family to the fullest!!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Feb 27 2008, 12:16 AM~10040035
> *east los chapter is fully up and running!!! me n mikey went to check out their first meeting tonight, got to meet some of them, the rest of them were either working or at school...they are some kool cats with alot of ambition and determination to represent our family to the fullest!!
> *


pics or didnt happen lil rule


----------



## chamuco61

:uh: ill have pics after the old memories show at sakos on the 8th... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Feb 27 2008, 01:32 AM~10040407
> *:uh: ill have pics after the old memories show at sakos on the 8th... :biggrin:
> *


ur gona go too??


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Feb 27 2008, 10:00 AM~10041876
> *ur gona go too??
> *


yup...my chapter is taking out 3 bikes confirmed...and possibly 2 more if we got transportation for them...our east los chapter will be there and so will o.c....


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Feb 27 2008, 10:07 AM~10041917
> *yup...my chapter is taking out 3 bikes confirmed...and possibly 2 more if we got transportation for them...our east los chapter will be there and so will o.c....
> *


 :thumbsup: thats cool g.. i might go too if i find transportaion too


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Feb 27 2008, 11:07 AM~10041917
> *yup...my chapter is taking out 3 bikes confirmed...and possibly 2 more if we got transportation for them...our east los chapter will be there and so will o.c....
> *


 :yes:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Feb 27 2008, 10:38 AM~10042044
> *:thumbsup: thats cool g.. i might go too if i find transportaion too
> *


man, transportation is always a bitch for these shows... :angry:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Feb 27 2008, 02:57 PM~10043493
> *:yes:
> *


maybe kenny??? :dunno:


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt for the Shotcallers


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Feb 27 2008, 04:21 PM~10044123
> *maybe kenny??? :dunno:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## chamuco61

TTT!


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Feb 27 2008, 05:21 PM~10044123
> *maybe kenny??? :dunno:
> *


only if he still wants those rims???? :dunno: maybe ill sell them :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up FAMILY how is life treating you


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Feb 28 2008, 02:04 PM~10051424
> *only if he still wants those rims????  :dunno: maybe ill sell them :biggrin:
> *


  ill try to go hopefully i can


----------



## chamuco61

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Whats up guys


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Feb 27 2008, 04:20 PM~10044113
> *man, transportation is always a bitch for these shows... :angry:
> *


yup


----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 28 2008, 05:32 PM~10052882
> *Whats up guys
> *


'sup juan..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

what it do homies has anyone got there cards yet??????????


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 29 2008, 11:17 AM~10057903
> *what it do homies has anyone got there cards yet??????????
> *


yea homie i was gonna tell you....i think i got em yesterday but i got em :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 29 2008, 10:17 AM~10057903
> *what it do homies has anyone got there cards yet??????????
> *


yea man, i got them yesterday...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Feb 29 2008, 03:30 PM~10059627
> *yea homie i was gonna tell you....i think i got em yesterday but i got em :biggrin:
> *


damn all slow lol if you need any more just let me know and i will send them ASAP


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Feb 29 2008, 05:31 PM~10060309
> *yea man, i got them yesterday...
> *


same for you if you need anymore just holla at me bro


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## bad news

bottom of second page :|


----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## chamuco61

TTT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

how do you do homie


----------



## chamuco61

chillin at work man...how you doin??


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

im ok thanx


----------



## chamuco61

:uh: :biggrin: 

hey angel, you bringin out your bike on saturday??? i got something to add to your display...


----------



## chamuco61

TTT!!!


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 4 2008, 02:01 AM~10083563
> *:uh:                          :biggrin:
> 
> hey angel, you bringin out your bike on saturday??? i got something to add to your display...
> *


 :cheesy: yea im going......most likely


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

im also takin sum fan wheels, maybe somebody wants them(cough,cough...kenny) or ill sell em!!!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 4 2008, 02:08 PM~10086940
> *im also takin sum fan wheels, maybe somebody wants them(cough,cough...kenny) or ill sell em!!!
> *


  ill try to be there :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 4 2008, 03:08 PM~10086940
> *im also takin sum fan wheels, maybe somebody wants them(cough,cough...kenny) or ill sell em!!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 4 2008, 02:05 PM~10086899
> *:cheesy: yea im going......most likely
> *


whats this most likely bullshit?????? your answer should be straight out yea!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 4 2008, 02:08 PM~10086940
> *im also takin sum fan wheels, maybe somebody wants them(cough,cough...kenny) or ill sell em!!!
> *


if kenny dont show up , you can always give them to me.... :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 4 2008, 11:39 PM~10092002
> *if kenny dont show up , you can always give them to me.... :biggrin:
> *


 :no:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 4 2008, 11:45 PM~10092036
> *:no:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 5 2008, 12:39 AM~10092002
> *if kenny dont show up , you can always give them to me.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## chamuco61

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

TTT FOR THE HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

'sup mr turtle!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 4 2008, 06:21 PM~10088557
> *whats this most likely bullshit?????? your answer should be straight out yea!!!  :biggrin:
> *


well my recruiter called me n said he was gonna go to camp pendleton to buy sum marine stuff. i mite go with him ..........................NOT!!! id rather b @ a show! :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1

TTT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

who is JESSE on here or does he even have a name?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 5 2008, 02:20 PM~10096138
> *who is JESSE on here or does he even have a name?
> *


hmmm...we got a couple jesse's that are some how affiliated with us...we got our east l.a. president whos screen name is shotcallers323...then we got a couple homies from other clubs that regularly check in on our topic as well... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 5 2008, 01:58 PM~10095954
> *well my recruiter called me n said he was gonna go to camp pendleton to buy sum marine stuff. i mite go with him ..........................NOT!!! id rather b @ a show! :biggrin:
> *


kool man!!! we gotta sit and discuss a couple things between chapters man...is snoop goin too??


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 5 2008, 05:08 PM~10097025
> *hmmm...we got a couple jesse's that are some how affiliated with us...we got our east l.a. president whos screen name is shotcallers323...then we got a couple homies from other clubs that regularly check in on our topic as well... :biggrin:
> *


this guy is from LA i met him on myspace and he is a shotcaller i was going to send himsome cards for this weekend show but he did not put his zip so i could not send them out to him in tim for the show


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 5 2008, 05:09 PM~10097038
> *kool man!!! we gotta sit and discuss a couple things between chapters man...is snoop goin too??
> *


yes sir! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

take alot of pics guys


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## chamuco61

'sup family....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey bro did you get my pm is that cool ?????


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

our ride flaked out on us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  so this is what my face looks like....only a little bit more brown :biggrin: but ima try to fit my bike in my moms car so its probably gonna be me only  ....dont want to miss a show with these guys!!


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 7 2008, 11:08 AM~10112495
> *hey bro did you get my pm is that cool ?????
> *


yes and yes :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 7 2008, 01:57 PM~10114261
> *our ride flaked out on us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:   so this is what my face looks like....only a little bit more brown :biggrin: but ima try to fit my bike in my moms car so its probably gonna be me only  ....dont want to miss a show with these guys!!
> *


damn, thats fucked up!!!! well, hopefully at least you can make it out...


----------



## bad news

ill be there


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 8 2008, 12:48 AM~10118773
> *ill be there
> *


kool beans man!!! see ya there!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C.+Mar 7 2008, 02:58 PM~10114270-->
> 
> 
> 
> yes and yes :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2008, 12:42 AM~10118467
> *damn, thats fucked up!!!! well, hopefully at least you can make it out...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bad news_@Mar 8 2008, 01:48 AM~10118773
> *ill be there
> *



HOPE YOU ALL HAD FUN


----------



## chamuco61

ShotCallerS line up at the old memories show at sakos sammiches...


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 8 2008, 11:53 PM~10125051
> *ShotCallerS line up at the old memories show at sakos sammiches...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good out there homies!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 9 2008, 01:53 AM~10125051
> *ShotCallerS line up at the old memories show at sakos sammiches...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE BRO LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1+Mar 9 2008, 01:24 AM~10125212-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good out there homies!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you guys too man!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 9 2008, 12:02 PM~10126847
> *NICE BRO LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME
> *


thanks D...it was a pretty kool ass show!


----------



## BIG TURTLE

NICE BIKES HOMIES KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 9 2008, 11:19 PM~10131410
> *NICE BIKES HOMIES KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK
> *


thanks man!!! your daughters bike kicks ass too!! i almost got a set of 16" stock 36 spoke rims today at pomona man, but after the lady looked in the truck, she only came out with the back one...


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

WHERE'S KENNY???


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 10 2008, 01:20 PM~10134526
> *WHERE'S KENNY???
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61

TTT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 9 2008, 04:45 PM~10127842
> *you guys too man!!!
> thanks D...it was a pretty kool ass show!
> *


  looks like it


----------



## chamuco61

east l.a. chapter gonna have a lil picnic this sunday at legg lake......


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 11 2008, 12:33 AM~10140313
> *east l.a. chapter gonna have a lil picnic this sunday at legg lake......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 11 2008, 12:33 AM~10140313
> *east l.a. chapter gonna have a lil picnic this sunday at legg lake......
> *


wheres that at???


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 11 2008, 10:48 AM~10142373
> *wheres that at???
> *


in east los...ill pm u some directions if you want...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 11 2008, 11:48 AM~10142373
> *wheres that at???
> *


hey fool pm me your number i have a couple ideas for you


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 11 2008, 03:51 PM~10144363
> *hey fool pm me your number i have a couple ideas for you
> *


 :uh: again????????............................. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 11 2008, 05:27 PM~10144582
> *:uh: again????????............................. :biggrin:
> *


i was talking to the other goof lol


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 11 2008, 04:35 PM~10144619
> *i was talking to the other goof lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 11 2008, 11:46 PM~10148513
> *:biggrin:
> *


but hey it was nice tlking to you again


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 11 2008, 10:50 PM~10148545
> *but hey it was nice tlking to you again
> *


same here man...so, i was thinkin earlier, im not going to wait for a reply to the pm i told you i sent about them fork bars, pm me an estimate... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 11 2008, 11:59 PM~10148596
> *same here man...so, i was thinkin earlier, im not going to wait for a reply to the pm i told you i sent about them fork bars, pm me an estimate... :biggrin:
> *


ok i will hit him up tomorrow and see what he says do you have a design drawed out yet if so pm me it


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 11 2008, 11:00 PM~10148608
> *ok i will hit him up tomorrow and see what he says do you have a design drawed out yet if so pm me it
> *


let me scribble something up right quick and ill send it to you...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 12 2008, 12:03 AM~10148628
> *let me scribble something up right quick and ill send it to you...
> *


ok bro :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

'sup alex!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

WASSSSS UP SHOTCALLERS!!!!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Mar 12 2008, 12:31 AM~10149050
> *WASSSSS UP SHOTCALLERS!!!!!!
> *


chillin homie!!! 'sup with you???


----------



## OSO 805

just kicking it :biggrin: looking for a pinstriper


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

Hhmmmm..........pinstriper..........................idk???


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 12 2008, 12:07 PM~10151445
> *Hhmmmm..........pinstriper..........................idk???
> *


let me know when you need that done :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Mar 12 2008, 09:57 AM~10150886
> *just kicking it  :biggrin: looking for a pinstriper
> *


ill hook it up for you... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 12 2008, 11:07 AM~10151445
> *Hhmmmm..........pinstriper..........................idk???
> *


 :uh: dumbass.................. :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 12 2008, 07:17 PM~10154708
> *let me know when you need that done  :biggrin:
> *


got any info for me D???


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 12 2008, 11:30 PM~10156809
> *:uh: dumbass.................. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:  :|  :tears: :angry:  :twak:


----------



## chamuco61

:uh:


----------



## chamuco61

'sup fuckers.... :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

'sup hoochie!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 14 2008, 01:44 PM~10168688
> *'sup hoochie!!
> *



oh jeez.....another kenny!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## bad news

hey guys


----------



## chamuco61

yo kenny!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 12 2008, 09:17 PM~10154708
> *let me know when you need that done  :biggrin:
> *


you striping now? Ive been thinking about trying it out.


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 15 2008, 10:49 PM~10178161
> *you striping now? Ive been thinking about trying it out.
> *


i been striping for about three years...its pretty easy, just gotta have a steady hand and a good imagination and sense of design...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 16 2008, 01:01 AM~10178216
> *i been striping for about three years...its pretty easy, just gotta have a steady hand and a good imagination and sense of design...
> *


I know you stripe. i was askin darren. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 16 2008, 01:01 AM~10178216
> *i been striping for about three years...its pretty easy, just gotta have a steady hand and a good imagination and sense of design...
> *


I know you stripe. i was askin darren. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 16 2008, 01:01 AM~10178216
> *i been striping for about three years...its pretty easy, just gotta have a steady hand and a good imagination and sense of design...
> *


I know you stripe. i was askin darren. :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Mar 15 2008, 11:27 PM~10178344-->
> 
> 
> 
> I know you stripe. i was askin darren. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 11:28 PM~10178346
> *I know you stripe. i was askin darren. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Mar 15 2008, 11:28 PM~10178353
> *I know you stripe. i was askin darren. :biggrin:
> *


damn.....triple post whore!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

wtf. lmao


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 15 2008, 11:49 PM~10178161
> *you striping now? Ive been thinking about trying it out.
> *


nah i do not have the hand for it :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 14 2008, 06:15 PM~10170248
> *oh jeez.....another kenny!!!  :biggrin:
> *


aww that was low eric........i said some shit but that was below the belt!!!!  














































j/k :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 16 2008, 01:19 AM~10178562
> *nah i do not have the hand for it  :biggrin:
> *


 :barf: .....
































.........oohhhhh.......


















































pinstriping!


----------



## omar

wus up shot callers....... :wave: :wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 17 2008, 12:55 PM~10188664
> *aww that was low eric........i said some shit but that was below the belt!!!!
> j/k :biggrin:
> *


 my bad...

















































or maybe not.........

























:biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 17 2008, 12:57 PM~10188676
> *:barf: .....
> .........oohhhhh.......
> pinstriping!
> *


its funny cuz i was gonna post somthing like this too........too bad i didnt... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by omar_@Mar 17 2008, 03:15 PM~10189739
> *wus up shot callers....... :wave:  :wave:
> *


'sup homie!!! hows the trike comin along???


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 17 2008, 04:41 PM~10189919
> * my bad...
> or maybe not.........
> :biggrin:
> *


 :|


----------



## chamuco61

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news

iam right here asses


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C.+Mar 17 2008, 01:57 PM~10188676-->
> 
> 
> 
> :barf: .....
> .........oohhhhh.......
> pinstriping!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chamuco61_@Mar 17 2008, 04:42 PM~10189928
> *its funny cuz i was gonna post somthing like this too........too bad i didnt... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 


wuz up family how is everything out west


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 18 2008, 04:10 PM~10199568
> *iam right here asses
> *


 :burn: :werd:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 18 2008, 04:18 PM~10199635
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> wuz up family how is everything out west
> *


everything is kool man!!! hows things in your neck of the woods???


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 18 2008, 11:40 PM~10202823
> *everything is kool man!!! hows things in your neck of the woods???
> *


FLOODING LOL IT HAS SNOWED LIKE A MOFO AND THEN IT MELTED AMD THE RIVER AND LAKES WAS HIGH NOW RAIN NON-STOP FOR 2 DAYS IT WILL NOT STOP TILL TOMORROW NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 18 2008, 10:52 PM~10202901
> *FLOODING LOL IT HAS SNOWED LIKE A MOFO AND THEN IT MELTED AMD THE RIVER AND LAKES WAS HIGH NOW RAIN NON-STOP FOR 2 DAYS IT WILL NOT STOP TILL TOMORROW NIGHT  :biggrin:
> *


sounds like fun man!!!! we got some nice hail over here this past saturday...that shit hurts when it hits you...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 19 2008, 12:05 AM~10202998
> *sounds like fun man!!!! we got some nice hail over here this past saturday...that shit hurts when it hits you...
> *


yes it does ine the spring w get hail alot around here it is crazy as fuck lol


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 18 2008, 11:10 PM~10203030
> *yes it does ine the spring w get hail alot around here it is crazy as fuck lol
> *


crazy man.....i had enough of that shit on my windshield to make a snow cone!!!


----------



## *SEEZER*

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 19 2008, 09:55 AM~10204687
> *crazy man.....i had enough of that shit on my windshield to make a snow cone!!!
> *


 :biggrin: yea i hope it is done for now lol


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 19 2008, 05:13 PM~10208791
> *:biggrin:  yea i hope it is done for now lol
> *


man its real nice over here now!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 20 2008, 12:13 AM~10212183
> *man its real nice over here now!!!
> *


LUCKY ASS LOL


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Mar 19 2008, 02:40 PM~10207118
> *:wave:
> *


 :cheesy: :0 :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 20 2008, 12:14 AM~10212199
> *LUCKY ASS LOL
> *


yup they said clear skies and about 80 degrees for easter


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 20 2008, 02:06 PM~10215831
> *yup they said clear skies and about 80 degrees for easter
> *


damn damn damn lol :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 20 2008, 10:45 PM~10219440
> *damn damn damn lol  :biggrin:
> *


maybe its time for you to re-locate to california D..... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 21 2008, 12:14 AM~10219596
> *maybe its time for you to re-locate to california D..... :biggrin:
> *


i would think about it but price of living is so damn high lol :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 20 2008, 11:26 PM~10219694
> *i would think about it but price of living is so damn high lol  :biggrin:
> *


i think its pretty expensive everywhere though...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 21 2008, 09:55 AM~10221687
> *i think its pretty expensive everywhere though...
> *


nah not here :biggrin: it is cheap living here but if i do move i will move to 1 of 3 states cali,fl,tx fuck this cold weather lol


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

:cheesy:


----------



## chamuco61

time to get out of page two.....TTT bitches!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## chamuco61

TTT....'sup everybody!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

not much getting ready to go to work and make this money


----------



## chamuco61

i hear that man...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

yea now that str8 clown'n is growing we can not half step now


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave: wassup.....and getin them trophies!!! snoop took 1st @ the santa ana show


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 24 2008, 05:32 PM~10244915
> *:wave: wassup.....and getin them trophies!!! snoop took 1st @ the santa ana show
> *


fuck yea!!! tell him i said congrats...since he dont get on here much and when he does, he dont even check in with us...just starts topics.. :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1

:biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

whats crackin mr. alex?!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 27 2008, 01:25 AM~10265756
> *whats crackin mr. alex?!!
> *


sup guys


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 24 2008, 06:32 PM~10244915
> *:wave: wassup.....and getin them trophies!!! snoop took 1st @ the santa ana show
> *


congrats bro


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 11:28 PM~10265782
> *sup guys
> *


what up juan..


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 25 2008, 09:47 AM~10250004
> *fuck yea!!! tell him i said congrats...since he dont get on here much and when he does, he dont even check in with us...just starts topics.. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

well one of my bikes got stolen from my pad so now im f***in pissed off cuz it had those etched fenders of skulls on it and the light that chamuco striped. :angry: i hope i dnt find him cuz ill kill em


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 31 2008, 01:37 PM~10299000
> *well one of my bikes got stolen from my pad so now im f***in pissed off cuz it had those etched fenders of skulls on it and the light that chamuco striped.  :angry: i hope i dnt find him cuz ill kill em
> *


 :0 wtf!!! which one was it????


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

i had just built it on the saturday before easter...it was a blue schwinn frame-bmx style-but with a schwinn kickstand...i put tha etched fenders that i got from "viejitoscencoast" and the light that was on my ANGELS bike cuz tha cops told me to put a light on it!!!...it had some rims that i laced myself...twisted forks and sissy bar...gold twisted gooseneck...and a white 16" seat!!!!!!!will post pix later


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 1 2008, 01:30 PM~10308455
> *i had just built it on the saturday before easter...it was a blue schwinn frame-bmx style-but with a schwinn kickstand...i put tha etched fenders that i got from "viejitoscencoast" and the light that was on my ANGELS bike cuz tha cops told me to put a light on it!!!...it had some rims that i laced myself...twisted forks and sissy bar...gold twisted gooseneck...and a white 16" seat!!!!!!!will post pix later
> *


man oh man..that sucks ass!!!! :angry: good luck on finding it homie...shouldnt be too hard to find, sounds like a pretty unique lookin bike....


----------



## chamuco61

oh shit...double post!!! stupid internets.... :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 1 2008, 10:48 PM~10313563
> *oh shit...double post!!! stupid internets.... :biggrin:
> *


it serious business


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 1 2008, 10:52 PM~10313586
> *it serious business
> *


i reckon it is....


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:uh: stupid asses!!!


----------



## chamuco61

:biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## bad news

right back at cha ya!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:angry:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:yes:


----------



## chamuco61

any news on your bike angel??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up everyone


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 3 2008, 05:25 PM~10327909
> *any news on your bike angel??
> *


  no im over it even tho it had great parts on it....i might not ever see it again...so watev.....the cops said they were on it but WTF does that mean???


----------



## DirtyBird2

check out www.shortyfatz.com :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Apr 5 2008, 03:04 PM~10342822
> *check out www.shortyfatz.com :biggrin:
> *


  

that day of the dead bike is pretty sick!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 4 2008, 01:15 PM~10335567
> * no im over it even tho it had great parts on it....i might not ever see it again...so watev.....the cops said they were on it but WTF does that mean???
> *


just a bullshit way of saying that if they see it they will stop the person, but dont hold yer breath cuz its not their priority... :angry:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 7 2008, 10:03 AM~10354216
> *just a bullshit way of saying that if they see it they will stop the person, but dont hold yer breath cuz its not their priority... :angry:
> *


yea they tld me that straight out too :angry: ...they said the best thing to do is look for it myself and put up posters


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 7 2008, 11:58 AM~10356214
> *yea they tld me that straight out too :angry: ...they said the best thing to do is look for it myself and put up posters
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Apr 7 2008, 03:01 PM~10356725
> *WHAT UP HOMIE
> *


NUTHIN MUCH XCEPT FOR THAT SUM BITCH STOLE MY BIKE!!


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 7 2008, 01:24 PM~10356967
> *NUTHIN MUCH XCEPT FOR THAT SUM BITCH STOLE MY BIKE!!
> *


THATS FUCKED UP HOPE YOU GET IT BACK HOMIE .YOU GUYS GOING TO BERDO FOR LRM?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 7 2008, 03:24 PM~10356967
> *NUTHIN MUCH XCEPT FOR THAT SUM BITCH STOLE MY BIKE!!
> *


DAMN EVERYONE BIKES GETTING JACKED :angry:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 7 2008, 03:37 PM~10357102
> *DAMN EVERYONE BIKES GETTING JACKED :angry:
> *


yup and they all nice too....nobody stealin regular bikes....man theres a lowrider bike shop down tha street and the lady dont even lock it up....fuck ima go jack her now!!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 7 2008, 03:41 PM~10357121
> *yup and they all nice too....nobody stealin regular bikes....man theres a lowrider bike shop down tha street and the lady dont even lock it up....fuck ima go jack her now!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: MAKE SURE IT IS A GOOD ONE AND GET ONE FOR ME TO LOL


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

any one need sum twisted parts?????? :biggrin: gonna b sellin sum in a lil


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 7 2008, 02:47 PM~10357183
> *any one need sum twisted parts?????? :biggrin: gonna b sellin sum in a lil
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61

i think the e.l.a. chapter called it quits already....damn, i guess they werent ready to roll with an organized club....fuckit!!!!


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 7 2008, 11:33 PM~10361393
> *i think the e.l.a. chapter called it quits already....damn, i guess they werent ready to roll with an organized club....fuckit!!!!
> *


TAXATION?? :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 7 2008, 11:33 PM~10361393
> *i think the e.l.a. chapter called it quits already....damn, i guess they werent ready to roll with an organized club....fuckit!!!!
> *


yea i seen he took me off myspace :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 8 2008, 01:24 PM~10365350
> *TAXATION?? :dunno:
> *


if i see them tryin to roll with our name still and they arent part of the family....then they will get taxed........we have a copyright on our logo and name...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 8 2008, 05:16 PM~10366463
> *if i see them tryin to roll with our name still and they arent part of the family....then they will get taxed........we have a copyright on our logo and name...
> *


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 8 2008, 02:19 PM~10365761
> *yea i seen he took me off myspace :biggrin:
> *


his whole profile is deleted...


----------



## chamuco61

how come kenny hardly ever posts in here anymore???


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 9 2008, 12:46 AM~10369841
> *how come kenny hardly ever posts in here anymore???
> *


cus hes out busting my balls on shit that I say.


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 8 2008, 10:53 PM~10369905
> *cus hes out busting my balls on shit that I say.
> *


 :0 


so hes a self-appointed internets police???


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 9 2008, 01:24 AM~10370049
> *:0
> so hes a self-appointed internets police???
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 8 2008, 11:26 PM~10370057
> *:yessad:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## bad news

its true ...


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

RUN BITCH RUN.....KENNY'S HERE......STOP POST WHORING AND RUN....HE'LL TAKE YOUR ASS TO INTRANETS PRISON!!!


----------



## bad news

fuckers


----------



## chamuco61

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




















ass clowns!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

goin up fukkkers!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up homies


----------



## chamuco61

'sup D


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

TTT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 10 2008, 09:58 AM~10380762
> *'sup D
> *


nm getting ready to head out and do some running


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 10 2008, 01:28 PM~10382852
> *nm getting ready to head out and do some running
> *


 :0 runnin???


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 10 2008, 04:44 PM~10384143
> *:0 runnin???
> *


yea had to go by a couple place and give them samples of my work :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

just stoping by to say whats up


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 10 2008, 04:35 PM~10384579
> *just stoping by to say whats up
> *


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 10 2008, 04:09 PM~10384341
> *yea had to go by a couple place and give them samples of my work :biggrin:
> *


oh.........i thought you meant runnin like physically runnin... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 10 2008, 04:35 PM~10384579
> *just stoping by to say whats up
> *


yo!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 9 2008, 03:09 PM~10373777
> *RUN BITCH RUN.....KENNY'S HERE......STOP POST WHORING AND RUN....HE'LL TAKE YOUR ASS TO INTRANETS PRISON!!!
> *


fo real... :angry:


----------



## chamuco61

.........no tv party tonight.......


:biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 11 2008, 01:15 AM~10388509
> *.........no tv party tonight.......
> :biggrin:
> *


nice avy.....looks just like u...who made it?? :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 11 2008, 02:44 PM~10392899
> *nice avy.....looks just like u...who made it?? :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha...its an o.g. garbage pail kid..."greaser greg"......i just changed the name on it to say chamuco.. :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

fuck i just called mannys bike shop and they want 250 for a set of custom 12" rims with regular plating damn iam sad need to debate


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 11 2008, 06:05 PM~10394372
> *fuck i just called mannys bike shop and they want 250 for a set of custom 12" rims with regular plating damn iam sad need to debate
> *


called felix getting the same rims for alot cheaper fuckers :uh:


----------



## bad news

so i need some help with my display i dont know what to do ...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 12 2008, 12:59 PM~10399241
> *so i need some help with my display i dont know what to do ...
> *


i still have your box....maybe that could be an option...i could finish it up for you and mike could maybe upholster it and some boards for the floor area..... :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

i was thinking of makeing a bigger one i dont know i have like two or three weeks left lol


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 12 2008, 04:45 PM~10400253
> *i was thinking of makeing a bigger one i dont know i have like two or three weeks left lol
> *


 :0 a bigger one??? jeez kenny, how much bigger you want?? give me some dimensions and i can get one done for you....pm me some info :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 12 2008, 04:52 PM~10400281
> *:0  a bigger one??? jeez kenny, how much bigger you want?? give me some dimensions and i can get one done for you....pm me some info  :biggrin:
> *


 :no: kenny want's to make it harder to transport.all i have is carpet,borders and turntable.easy to tranport in my accord


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Apr 12 2008, 06:41 PM~10400808
> *:no: kenny want's to make it harder to transport.all i have is carpet,borders and turntable.easy to tranport in my accord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


jeeze i didnt think of transporting iam going to do what you did thanks chuck for the help


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 12 2008, 08:05 PM~10401316
> *jeeze i didnt think of transporting iam going to do what you did thanks chuck for the help
> *


 :thumbsup: you know it


----------



## ghost-rider

wats up shotcallers
long time no talk 
how you guys been? :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 12 2008, 08:05 PM~10401316
> *jeeze i didnt think of transporting iam going to do what you did thanks chuck for the help
> *


im tellin you man, i can make your box shorter and more adequate sized for a lil tiger...and even do you the borders....just name your color for the upholstery size you want for the display....


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Apr 13 2008, 11:50 AM~10405053
> *wats up shotcallers
> long time no talk
> how you guys been?  :biggrin:
> *


no shit man!!! where you been hidin??? :biggrin:


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

IM BACK PERRITOS 



WAS UP ESES HOW U FOOS BEEN


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 805 BABY.GOR13_@Apr 14 2008, 03:36 PM~10414599
> *IM BACK PERRITOS
> WAS UP ESES HOW U FOOS BEEN
> *


damn man, where your ass been???


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

JUST POSTED D.O.G AND YOU A CHAMUCO SEND ME A PM ASAP I GOT A QUESTION FOR YOU G


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 805 BABY.GOR13_@Apr 14 2008, 08:07 PM~10417188
> *JUST POSTED D.O.G AND YOU A CHAMUCO SEND ME A PM ASAP I GOT A QUESTION FOR  YOU G
> *


you got it man...


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

a gracias for getting at me d.o.g


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 805 BABY.GOR13_@Apr 14 2008, 10:30 PM~10418714
> *a gracias for getting at me d.o.g
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 14 2008, 11:32 PM~10418732
> *
> *


so you think that girl is BS or what ???


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

WELL FUCK IT SINCE IM BACK IN THIS BITCH LETS MAKE THIS PAGE POP QUE NO


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 805 BABY.GOR13_@Apr 14 2008, 11:38 PM~10418763
> *WELL FUCK IT SINCE IM BACK IN THIS BITCH LETS MAKE THIS PAGE POP QUE NO
> *


wuz up bro


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

WAS UP G


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 805 BABY.GOR13_@Apr 14 2008, 11:43 PM~10418801
> *WAS UP G
> *


hustling bro hustling :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 14 2008, 10:38 PM~10418759
> *so you think that girl is BS or what ???
> *


i dont know man..im gonna call her tomorrow n see whats up with this shoot...she never replied to my message on myspace either....


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 14 2008, 10:46 PM~10418825
> *i dont know man..im gonna call her tomorrow n see whats up with this shoot...she never replied to my message on myspace either....
> *


CHIN CHEQ HER G LET HER KNOW WAS UP


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

yea she said 25th-27th she wants to do it she is going to call me for any custom shit she needs from now on


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

SO HIS THIS HYNA WHAT DOES SHE DO OR WHAT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

she take pics for mag's and business's


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

ORALE SERIO THATS FIRME


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

:biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 14 2008, 10:47 PM~10418835
> *yea she said 25th-27th she wants to do it she is going to call me for any custom shit she needs from now on
> *


i hope she finalizes her date soon so i can let robert know to get his bike ready...mine is always ready for shit like this... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 805 BABY.GOR13_@Apr 14 2008, 10:54 PM~10418895
> *ORALE SERIO THATS FIRME
> *


get that trike of yours ready man so you can get up on some of these photo opportunitite too man!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 15 2008, 12:04 AM~10418970
> *i hope she finalizes her date soon so i can let robert know to get his bike ready...mine is always ready for shit like this... :biggrin:
> *


yea just give her a ring and you guys can set the date


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 14 2008, 11:08 PM~10418994
> *yea just give her a ring and you guys can set the date
> *


yea man...ill keep ya posted on what she tells me...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 15 2008, 12:13 AM~10419019
> *yea man...ill keep ya posted on what she tells me...
> *


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:dunno: :scrutinize: :happysad: :loco:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 15 2008, 01:13 PM~10422420
> *  :dunno:  :scrutinize:  :happysad:  :loco:
> *


wtf??? 

if yer confused about that last few posts, check yer pm... :biggrin:


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

so was up eses what you all been up to


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up fools whats new today


----------



## chamuco61

chillin homies!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 15 2008, 09:27 PM~10425695
> *chillin homies!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## BIG TURTLE

TTT FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 15 2008, 07:54 PM~10424822
> *wuz up fools whats new today
> *


just heard that ROLLERZ is makin an Angels bike too!!  ...so i gotta get my shit together....stil waitin on an Angels antenna ball....


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 16 2008, 01:08 PM~10430709
> *just heard that ROLLERZ is makin an Angels bike too!!  ...so i gotta get my shit together....stil waitin on an Angels antenna ball....
> *


 :uh: ill mail the fucker to you man.... :biggrin:


----------



## BONES_712




----------



## bad news

hey eric dont forget the light brother iam dont have virus protection on my laptop so i cant get on here so much but iam still struggling on the bike so no photo shoots with out us :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

hey eric dont forget the light brother iam dont have virus protection on my laptop so i cant get on here so much but iam still struggling on the bike so no photo shoots with out us :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 16 2008, 04:08 PM~10431573
> *:uh:  ill mail the fucker to you man.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: yaay!!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 16 2008, 08:28 PM~10434511
> *hey eric dont forget the light brother iam dont have virus protection on my laptop so i cant get on here so much but iam still struggling on the bike so no photo shoots with out us  :biggrin:
> *


dont worry man...im gonna send the light out tomorow...you gonna need that stripe job still man?? if you wanna cash it in on this bike pm me the colors you want to go on it and ill let you know when i can handle it..


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 17 2008, 01:14 PM~10439525
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: yaay!!!!
> *



'tard... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

TTT!!!


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61

hey kenny, kool runnin into you at pomona homie!!!


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 18 2008, 12:30 AM~10444179
> *TTT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey can u get that cleaned up a lil so i can scan it........been tryin to make it but


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 20 2008, 03:21 PM~10460710
> *hey can u get that cleaned up a lil so i can scan it........been tryin to make it but
> *


thats off of one of my shirts...i can try to take a pic of it later on...maybe that would look more clear..


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

ok


----------



## chamuco61

ill have it posted up for you by tomorrow, cuz i dont have my camera right now...  

oh yea, i was at 711 earlier, and they got a gang of angels stuff for sale right now...


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:angry:  :angel: :tears:  :burn: :yessad: :|


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 20 2008, 02:44 PM~10460521
> *hey kenny, kool runnin into you at pomona homie!!!
> *


  lol to bad i didnt know you were going


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

you guys find anything?i had to work :angry: kenny when you coming by


----------



## chamuco61

i didnt find shit!!!  my brother found some stuff for his 41 though.. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 20 2008, 11:18 PM~10464136
> *i didnt find shit!!!    my brother found some stuff for his 41 though.. :biggrin:
> *


hey what happen with that girl????? was it all BS or what


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 20 2008, 10:19 PM~10464148
> *hey what happen with that girl????? was it all BS or what
> *


she said sometime next weekend....but she doesnt know where exactly yet... :uh: i know she isnt from out here, but she really should get her shit in order before putting the word out on shit like this...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 20 2008, 11:22 PM~10464163
> *she said sometime next weekend....but she doesnt know where exactly yet... :uh: i know she isnt from out here, but she really should get her shit in order before putting the word out on shit like this...
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 20 2008, 10:25 PM~10464180
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


ill keep you posted on any updates...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 20 2008, 11:27 PM~10464195
> *ill keep you posted on any updates...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 20 2008, 05:22 PM~10461100
> *
> *


no money$$$$$$$$


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 21 2008, 01:11 PM~10467375
> *no money$$$$$$$$
> *


i know what you mean man...


----------



## ghost-rider

wats up shotcaller brothers :biggrin: 
ay brothers you guys are going to the may 3rd show at segerstrom high school in santa ana? you guys should go... :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

eric i got the light today thanks again and thanks for the girlie ads lol


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Apr 21 2008, 07:42 PM~10470385
> *wats up shotcaller brothers :biggrin:
> ay brothers you guys are going to the may 3rd show at segerstrom high school in santa ana? you guys should go... :biggrin:
> *


'sup man!! i think the o.c. guys are gonna check it out...ima try n cruise out there to check out the show myself...no bike though...you gonna be there??


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 21 2008, 08:31 PM~10471016
> *eric i got the light today thanks again and thanks for the girlie ads lol
> *


damn that was fast!!! damn post office aint no joke these days....hehehehehe...i figured you would like them there ads...i think theres a coupon on one of them for a discount at a japanese massage parlor... :wow:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

page 2.....


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:no: :thumbsdown:


----------



## chamuco61

anyone want to order necklace charms??? im gonna be placing an order this week sometime to get them made...pm me your orders... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

:angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 22 2008, 05:06 PM~10478377
> *anyone want to order necklace charms??? im gonna be placing an order this week sometime to get them made...pm me your orders... :biggrin:
> *


i want one :biggrin: oh never mind i am not in the club lol


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 22 2008, 05:06 PM~10478377
> *anyone want to order necklace charms??? im gonna be placing an order this week sometime to get them made...pm me your orders... :biggrin:
> *


i was gonna make one out of foil....but how much r they???


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 23 2008, 09:53 AM~10484192
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 23 2008, 12:56 PM~10485935
> *i was gonna make one out of foil....but how much r they???
> *


lol ... eric pm sent


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 23 2008, 12:56 PM~10485935
> *i was gonna make one out of foil....but how much r they???
> *


your bro is gonna handle that for you... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 23 2008, 05:26 PM~10487656
> *lol ... eric pm sent
> *


pm returned...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 23 2008, 10:38 AM~10484949
> *i want one  :biggrin:  oh never mind i am not in the club lol
> *


club sponsor....club brother....not much difference... :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 23 2008, 11:22 PM~10490443
> *your bro is gonna handle that for you... :biggrin:
> *


  :scrutinize:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 24 2008, 11:29 AM~10493565
> *  :scrutinize:
> *


oh....im assuming he didnt run that by you yet.... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 23 2008, 11:24 PM~10490458
> *club sponsor....club brother....not much difference... :biggrin:
> *


how much pm me


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 24 2008, 03:47 PM~10495386
> *how much pm me
> *


soon as i get prices..  most likely tomorrow...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 24 2008, 11:39 PM~10498906
> *soon as i get prices..  most likely tomorrow...
> *


hell yea i am proud of all my guys :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

hi


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 25 2008, 12:05 PM~10501843
> *hi
> *


hi my name is my name is slim shady :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 25 2008, 12:13 PM~10501894
> *hi my name is my name is slim shady  :biggrin:
> *


 :| uuhhh......


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 25 2008, 12:17 PM~10501916
> *:| uuhhh......
> *


when you said HI that was teh first thang that popped in my head lmfao


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

will tha real slim shady please stand up.......


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 25 2008, 12:20 PM~10501942
> *will tha real slim shady please stand up.......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 25 2008, 11:22 AM~10501953
> *:biggrin:
> *


its goin down tomorrow D....that girl called me up yesterday when i was at the bowling alley...and gave me the details....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 26 2008, 01:22 PM~10509305
> *its goin down tomorrow D....that girl called me up yesterday when i was at the bowling alley...and gave me the details....
> *


hell yea i was just checking to ask if you was going to do it hell yea post pics for them haters :biggrin: i am talking to a couple other places that might need you to i will let you know if they go any where with them


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 26 2008, 06:38 PM~10510821
> *hell yea i was just checking to ask if you was going to do it hell yea post pics for them haters  :biggrin:  i am talking to a couple other places that might need you to i will let you know if they go any where with them
> *


hahahaha she wants one of our members to be a model as well....she said to have him bring 'fitted jeans' and two pairs of sneakers...wtf, is she shooting for an emo magazine??? anyhow, im having problems getting ahold of the homie robert to get him out there with his bike...so dont know who else i can get since most of my chapter in under construction and the o.c. chapter cant find a way down here....at least thats what snoopy told me...


----------



## CE 707

whats up bro hows everything down there


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 27 2008, 11:17 AM~10514270
> *whats up bro hows everything down there
> *


everythings kool man...just gettin my bike all cleaned up for some photoshoot in a couple hours...hows everything with you??


----------



## CE 707

good just hot as fuck trying to stay in the house tell it cools off whats the photoshoot for


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 27 2008, 11:27 AM~10514315
> *good just hot as fuck trying to stay in the house tell it cools off whats the photoshoot for
> *


some chick is doing this 'urban fairytales' thing for some teeny-bopper fashion magazine, or some shit like that, and she wanted to use a couple of my clubs bikes....but being that she lagged on gettin me the proper info on location and time, all she gets is my bike cuz everyone else made other plans..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 27 2008, 11:59 AM~10514177
> *hahahaha she wants one of our members to be a model as well....she said to have him bring 'fitted jeans' and two pairs of sneakers...wtf, is she shooting for an emo magazine??? anyhow, im having problems getting ahold of the homie robert to get him out there with his bike...so dont know who else i can get since most of my chapter in under construction and the o.c. chapter cant find a way down here....at least thats what snoopy told me...
> *


damn it now that is funny as fuck


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 27 2008, 12:31 PM~10514331
> *some chick is doing this 'urban fairytales' thing for some teeny-bopper fashion magazine, or some shit like that, and she wanted to use a couple of my clubs bikes....but being that she lagged on gettin me the proper info on location and time, all she gets is my bike cuz everyone else made other plans..
> *


hey bro give me a cal after the shoot and let me know how it went


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 27 2008, 11:50 AM~10514413
> *hey bro give me a cal after the shoot and let me know how it went
> *


will do man!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 27 2008, 01:12 PM~10514507
> *will do man!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 27 2008, 12:34 PM~10514602
> *:biggrin:
> *


just got back from the shoot....was asked by photographer to not post pics yet til she has an answer whether she can have them published or not...so y'alls gonna hafta wait for pics... :biggrin: ill hit you up tomorrow D, my phone battery is dead right now...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 27 2008, 06:02 PM~10515911
> *just got back from the shoot....was asked by photographer to not post pics yet til she has an answer whether she can have them published or not...so y'alls gonna hafta wait for pics... :biggrin: ill hit you up tomorrow D, my phone battery is dead right now...
> *


well i am glad i could help if these other guys are not BS around i will hit you up bro :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 27 2008, 05:04 PM~10515920
> *well i am glad i could help if these other guys are not BS around i will hit you up bro  :biggrin:
> *


definitely keep us posted!!! hopefully we can have a couple more bikes to offer next time..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 27 2008, 06:15 PM~10515966
> *definitely keep us posted!!! hopefully we can have a couple more bikes to offer next time..
> *


yea i know i been hit up by a couple business's but i will see whats up :biggrin: WICKED 4-LIFE bro


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 27 2008, 05:41 PM~10516081
> *yea i know i been hit up by a couple business's but i will see whats up  :biggrin:  WICKED 4-LIFE bro
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 27 2008, 11:01 PM~10518496
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


you know i have your back


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 27 2008, 10:02 PM~10518500
> *you know i have your back
> *


so, what you think of the pics???


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 27 2008, 11:04 PM~10518528
> *so, what you think of the pics???
> *


is she going to send you a copy of the mag if it goes????


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 27 2008, 10:16 PM~10518611
> *is she going to send you a copy of the mag if it goes????
> *


if she is able to sell them to a magazine to print...otherwise, dont think ima get any free copies of shit...


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

hi.........thats 2 necklace chains right??!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 28 2008, 10:05 AM~10520460
> *if she is able to sell them to a magazine to print...otherwise, dont think ima get any free copies of shit...
> *


yea she pmed me saying thanks and she will hit me up if she needs anything else from cars to bike in LA or CHI-TOWN :biggrin: damn WICKED METAL WORKS get photo shoots with out a bike lmfao 


and what the price on the charm bro


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 28 2008, 12:58 PM~10522617
> *hi.........thats 2 necklace chains right??!!
> *


its on my list... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 28 2008, 01:23 PM~10522878
> *yea she pmed me saying thanks and she will hit me up if she needs anything else from cars to bike in LA or CHI-TOWN  :biggrin:  damn WICKED METAL WORKS get photo shoots with out a bike lmfao
> and what the price on the charm bro
> *


she was real kool peeps man...

as for the charms, ill get the price by tomorrow....been real busy at work to make the call...


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## bad news

pm me some pics hoochie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 28 2008, 04:38 PM~10524251
> *she was real kool peeps man...
> 
> as for the charms, ill get the price by tomorrow....been real busy at work to make the call...
> *


cool homie


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

WAS UP ESES


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 28 2008, 10:23 PM~10528574
> *pm me some pics hoochie
> *


in a minute! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 805 BABY.GOR13_@Apr 28 2008, 10:25 PM~10528593
> *WAS UP ESES
> *


'sup homie!!


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

WHAT U FOOS BEEN UP TO


----------



## chamuco61

chillin man...doin our thang!!! what you been up to?? hows your bike comin along??


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 28 2008, 04:37 PM~10524242
> *its on my list... :biggrin:
> *


when will they b in??? :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 27 2008, 11:04 PM~10518528
> *so, what you think of the pics???
> *


what pics :angry: 































any way i got tha image of your shirt and made some stickers...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 29 2008, 01:31 PM~10532935
> *when will they b in??? :biggrin:
> *


not sure yet...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 29 2008, 02:03 PM~10533172
> *what pics :angry:
> any way i got tha image of your shirt and made some stickers...
> *


send me some!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 29 2008, 03:03 PM~10533172
> *what pics :angry:
> any way i got tha image of your shirt and made some stickers...
> *


hey mr nosie but it was pics of him in a speedo :0 you want to really see lmfao



wuz up fool


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 29 2008, 04:22 PM~10534223
> *hey mr nosie but it was pics of him in a speedo  :0  you want to really see lmfao
> wuz up fool
> *


 :ugh: :nono: :loco: :nosad: 

me n speedos dont get along!!!!


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 29 2008, 05:22 PM~10534223
> *hey mr nosie but it was pics of him in a speedo  :0  you want to really see lmfao
> wuz up fool
> *


 :| no..... :| not really........ :| not anymore


----------



## bad news

bawahahaha


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

MY BIKE NEED SOME GRINDING AND A LIL MORE BONDO


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 30 2008, 01:08 PM~10542696
> *:| no..... :| not really........ :| not anymore
> *


thank you!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 30 2008, 09:21 PM~10547717
> *bawahahaha
> *


so....will sofias bike be ready for sunday???


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 29 2008, 11:18 PM~10538463
> *:ugh:  :nono:  :loco:  :nosad:
> 
> me n speedos dont get along!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 29 2008, 11:18 PM~10538463
> *:ugh:  :nono:  :loco:  :nosad:
> 
> me n speedos dont get along!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 805 BABY.GOR13_@Apr 30 2008, 10:00 PM~10548111
> *MY BIKE NEED SOME GRINDING AND A LIL MORE BONDO
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 29 2008, 11:18 PM~10538463
> *:ugh:  :nono:  :loco:  :nosad:
> 
> me n speedos dont get along!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chamuco61

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61+Apr 30 2008, 12:18 AM~10538463-->
> 
> 
> 
> :ugh:  :nono:  :loco:  :nosad:
> 
> me n speedos dont get along!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well i can see that from the pic lmfao :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 30 2008, 02:08 PM~10542696
> *:| no..... :| not really........ :| not anymore
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :tongue:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 1 2008, 08:48 AM~10550581
> *so....will sofias bike be ready for sunday???
> *


not the way we hoped for at all  but it will be there if we get the frame on saturday i fucken hate ups


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 1 2008, 09:36 PM~10556104
> *not the way we hoped for at all   but it will be there if we get the frame on saturday i fucken hate ups
> *


wuz up homie


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 1 2008, 08:58 PM~10556293
> *wuz up homie
> *


not much ill be having some more money soon so i can get those forks from you :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 1 2008, 10:39 PM~10556737
> *not much ill be having some more money soon so i can get those forks from you  :biggrin:
> *


no rush bro i got you :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

:wave:


----------



## bad news




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 1 2008, 07:09 PM~10555302
> *well i can see that from the pic lmfao  :biggrin:
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :tongue:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 1 2008, 08:36 PM~10556104
> *not the way we hoped for at all   but it will be there if we get the frame on saturday i fucken hate ups
> *


keep me posted man!!! oh yea, can you pm me some directions to the show...in case i am able to make it out there...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@May 1 2008, 09:40 PM~10556766
> *:wave:
> *


'sup mr. chuck!!


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 1 2008, 10:36 PM~10557391
> *'sup mr. chuck!!
> *


wut up,any of your members looking for a bike?PM what they need,i might have one


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

hey guys im goin to tha show tomorrow at segerstrom but i gots some questions:

-chamuco-
*** r u goin???
*** will tha chains be in before our "picnic"??
*** whatever happened to tha dinner we were havin??

-kenny-
***sofia has competition :biggrin: 
*** whats goin on sunday??

-rest of S.C.-
*** i want to do a whole club pic....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 1 2008, 11:34 PM~10557368
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: wuz up homie how are you doing today


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@May 2 2008, 08:49 AM~10559593
> *wut up,any of your members looking for a bike?PM what they need,i might have one
> *


ill ask around...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@May 2 2008, 01:44 PM~10561499
> *hey guys im goin to tha show tomorrow at segerstrom but i gots some questions:
> 
> -chamuco-
> *** r u goin???
> *** will tha chains be in before our "picnic"??
> *** whatever happened to tha dinner we were havin??
> 
> -rest of S.C.-
> *** i want to do a whole club pic....
> *


dont think im gonna be able to make it....gotta take my moms to the dentist around 11;30...

chains should be ready for the picnic...ill keep you guys posted on the progress...

whenever we can all come up with a date and location, we will have the dinner...


i want a pic of the whole club too!!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 2 2008, 03:35 PM~10562230
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: wuz up homie how are you doing today
> *


chillin man...just got off work...gonna go out back and stripe up some stuff for my brothers 41 in a few...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 2 2008, 05:57 PM~10562745
> *chillin man...just got off work...gonna go out back and stripe up some stuff for my brothers 41 in a few...
> *


when you going to do some stuff for me :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 2 2008, 05:11 PM~10562842
> *when you going to do some stuff for me  :biggrin:
> *


let me know what you need done and send that shit down!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 2 2008, 06:32 PM~10562976
> *let me know what you need done and send that shit down!!
> *


sure will bro cause i will need some on my WMW bike :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@May 2 2008, 01:44 PM~10561499
> *hey guys im goin to tha show tomorrow at segerstrom but i gots some questions:
> 
> -chamuco-
> *** r u goin???
> *** will tha chains be in before our "picnic"??
> *** whatever happened to tha dinner we were havin??
> 
> -kenny-
> ***sofia has competition :biggrin:
> *** whats goin on sunday??
> 
> -rest of S.C.-
> *** i want to do a whole club pic....
> *


i hope not lol but if she does hope there a little kid too 
and its going down on sunday at the soboba casino in san jacinto ca just map quest the casino and it will give you directions to it


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 2 2008, 07:13 PM~10563598
> *i hope not lol but if she does hope there a little kid too
> and its going down on sunday at the soboba casino in san jacinto ca just map quest the casino and it will give you directions to it
> *


let me know if sofias bike is gonna be there or not, cuz im only plannin on goin to support her and you man....otherwise, i got a lot of projects over here to keep me occupied for the day...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 2 2008, 06:32 PM~10563298
> *sure will bro cause i will need some on my WMW bike  :biggrin:
> *


ready when you are man...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 2 2008, 11:47 PM~10564901
> *ready when you are man...
> *


after i have it painted i will send it out to you and have do your magic bro


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 2 2008, 10:52 PM~10564919
> *after i have it painted i will send it out to you and have do your magic bro
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 2 2008, 11:54 PM~10564930
> *
> *


----------



## chamuco61

TTT


----------



## lowlife-biker

:wave:


----------



## chamuco61

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 3 2008, 01:26 PM~10567164
> *:wave:
> *


what it do homie :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 3 2008, 12:28 PM~10567179
> *what it do homie  :biggrin:
> *


chillin....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 3 2008, 04:15 PM~10567748
> *chillin....
> *


about the same here try to take a nap but can't sleep lol


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 4 2008, 06:12 PM~10573499
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## chamuco61

:wave: :wave:


----------



## bad news




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 4 2008, 10:12 PM~10576204
> *
> *


what's up kenny?i like your new project


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@May 4 2008, 10:14 PM~10576214
> *what's up kenny?i like your new project
> *


yup got it all together but having problems with the front cups the steering is stiff but hopefully i can fix tomorrow


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 4 2008, 10:12 PM~10576204
> *
> *


lemme guess....sofias bike didnt arrive on time??


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 4 2008, 10:16 PM~10576230
> *lemme guess....sofias bike didnt arrive on time??
> *


yup man there was only one 12 and it was og but anyways it would of been great for her but next time


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 4 2008, 10:19 PM~10576260
> *yup man there was only one 12 and it was og but anyways it would of been great for her but next time
> *


fuckit man!! gives you more time to get it all done the way you want it to!!! 

sin-d's neices bike is gettin retired pretty soon....shes graduating to a 16" now.... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

:nicoderm:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@May 5 2008, 01:34 PM~10580376
> *:biggrin:
> *


how was the show?? what did you guys bring home???


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up family how is everyone


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 5 2008, 03:57 PM~10581119
> *how was the show?? what did you guys bring home???
> *


never went cuz i went to a wedding and my bro was a pussy and went to work!!...my friend said it wasnt that good anywayz


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@May 6 2008, 01:27 PM~10590276
> *never went cuz i went to a wedding and my bro was a pussy and went to work!!...my friend said it wasnt that good anywayz
> *


oh well fuckit!! its not like its the last show in the o.c.... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up you crazy fools


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 6 2008, 04:39 PM~10592180
> *wuz up you crazy fools
> *


what up D!!  


gonna be talkin some business with ya very soon....pm me for details...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 6 2008, 11:23 PM~10595604
> *what up D!!
> gonna be talkin some business with ya very soon....pm me for details...
> *


ok bro


----------



## chamuco61

gonna be gettin my pixie frame to the painter in a week!!!! oh yea!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 6 2008, 11:58 PM~10595913
> *gonna be gettin my pixie frame to the painter in a week!!!! oh yea!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: do not for get pics


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 6 2008, 11:10 PM~10596008
> *:biggrin: do not for get pics
> *


hell yea!! this one is gonna be klean and simple...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 7 2008, 12:12 AM~10596023
> *hell yea!! this one is gonna be klean and simple...
> *


sometime thats the best way


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 6 2008, 10:58 PM~10595913
> *gonna be gettin my pixie frame to the painter in a week!!!! oh yea!!! :biggrin:
> *


i wanna see,i wanna see


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@May 6 2008, 11:14 PM~10596049
> *i wanna see,i wanna see
> *


not the pinup queen...but another one!! i picked up one of them convertable pixie frames a couple months ago and im gonna do that one up as a klean street competitor....im sure you will enjoy it as well, seeing as you appreciate pixies..


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 6 2008, 11:18 PM~10596090
> *not the pinup queen...but another one!! i picked up one of them convertable pixie frames a couple months ago and im gonna do that one up as a klean street competitor....im sure you will enjoy it as well, seeing as you appreciate pixies..
> *


  i got so excited for a minute,then you burst my bubble :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@May 6 2008, 11:21 PM~10596116
> * i got so excited for a minute,then you burst my bubble :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dont worry man...i may still do that one just to have it around, but it may mean using my complete o.g. pixie for it, since im donating my other frame to my girlfriends niece...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 6 2008, 11:12 PM~10596032
> *sometime thats the best way
> *


you got that right man..


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 6 2008, 11:25 PM~10596146
> *dont worry man...i may still do that one just to have it around, but it may mean using my complete o.g. pixie for it, since im donating my other frame to my girlfriends niece...
> *


what you need i might have something you can use


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@May 6 2008, 11:27 PM~10596175
> *what you need i might have something you can use
> *


well....i do need that lil chrome accent piece for the top bar on the convertable frame...the one that goes on the front of the bar near the head set...if ya got one of those, that would help out...


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 7 2008, 08:47 AM~10597941
> *
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

hi


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@May 7 2008, 02:06 PM~10600766
> *hi
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:biggrin: whats crackalackin?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@May 7 2008, 02:13 PM~10600836
> *:biggrin: whats crackalackin?
> *


chillin


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

how much for a pendant plaque???


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@May 7 2008, 02:40 PM~10601117
> *how much for a pendant plaque???
> *


you have a pm bro but i think eric can get them cheaper


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 7 2008, 03:05 PM~10601348
> *you have a pm bro but i think eric can get them cheaper
> *


yup just comparin prices


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@May 7 2008, 03:16 PM~10601433
> *yup just comparin prices
> *


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@May 7 2008, 02:16 PM~10601433
> *yup just comparin prices
> *


 :uh: someones being impatient


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@May 7 2008, 08:57 AM~10598009
> *:nicoderm:
> *


'sup chuck!!


----------



## chamuco61

fuckin double post!!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 7 2008, 03:20 PM~10601863
> *'sup chuck!!
> *


que pasa amigo eric :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 7 2008, 04:22 PM~10601884
> *fuckin double post!!!
> *


pm sent


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@May 7 2008, 03:24 PM~10601902
> *que pasa amigo eric :wave:
> *


nada homie...just here at work tryin to get the day done!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

thanks eric for doing that for me


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 7 2008, 03:34 PM~10601965
> *thanks eric for doing that for me
> *


no prob man


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 7 2008, 04:36 PM~10601988
> *no prob man
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

'mornin hoes!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 8 2008, 09:52 AM~10607217
> * 'mornin hoes!!!! :biggrin:
> *


'mornin.....how many of youz iz goin to tha BBQ?? we need a head count to buy food.. :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 8 2008, 09:52 AM~10607217
> * 'mornin hoes!!!! :biggrin:
> *


any word?????


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@May 8 2008, 01:05 PM~10609143
> *'mornin.....how many of youz iz goin to tha BBQ?? we need a head count to buy food.. :0
> *


lemme get back to you later on with that info...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 8 2008, 02:17 PM~10609670
> *any word?????
> *


not yet man...im talkin to a couple of peeps about that, tryin to get the best deal...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 8 2008, 04:56 PM~10610307
> *not yet man...im talkin to a couple of peeps about that, tryin to get the best deal...
> *


good looking out yea this will be more than a one time deal


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 8 2008, 03:57 PM~10610318
> *good looking out yea this will be more than a one time deal
> *


  
once i get my own rig, it will be easier for me to do this kinda shit too!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 8 2008, 04:58 PM~10610338
> *
> once i get my own rig, it will be easier for me to do this kinda shit too!!
> *


----------



## bad news

what bbq and eric are you slanging rock for d ?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 8 2008, 06:43 PM~10611023
> *what bbq and eric are you slanging rock for d ?
> *


i thought you knew how you think i get all my money :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 8 2008, 06:43 PM~10611023
> *what bbq and eric are you slanging rock for d ?
> *


dont trip u aint invited......jk we havin a bbq tha 17


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

just got another bike to tha club....tis my brothers....so now he has like 4  and i have 1


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 8 2008, 05:43 PM~10611023
> *what bbq and eric are you slanging rock for d ?
> *


shhhh....too many ears around here... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@May 9 2008, 01:00 PM~10617431
> *just got another bike to tha club....tis my brothers....so now he has like 4  and i have 1
> *


pics?????


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C.+May 9 2008, 02:00 PM~10617431-->
> 
> 
> 
> just got another bike to tha club....tis my brothers....so now he has like 4  and i have 1
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then time for you to step up and get some more lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chamuco61_@May 9 2008, 03:56 PM~10618202
> *pics?????
> *


x2 or it did not happen lol :biggrin:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

FELLAS WATS CRACKIN MAN I HAVENT BEEN ON THIS SHNIT IN A LONG TIME. SO I WENT ON ABC CHECK AND IT TURNS OUT I WASNT SPELLING LAYITLOW RIGHT. WELL I FIGURED IT OUT MAN AND INCASE THA FAMILY DONT KNOW ABOUT OUR PICNIC ON MAY 17TH THA FAMILY IS INVITED SO COME OUT AND KICK IT!!! ERIC WATS GOOD MAN HOPE TO SEE U NEXT SATURDAY BRO.


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 8 2008, 05:43 PM~10611023
> *what bbq and eric are you slanging rock for d ?
> *


HELL YEAH ERIC IS SELLIN ROCK!!! :dunno:I....HEARD IT FROM A FRIEND..... BUT ANY WHO KENNY U COMIN NEXT SATURDAY MAN LET US KNOW ASAP


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@May 9 2008, 09:06 PM~10620707
> *HELL YEAH ERIC IS SELLIN ROCK!!! :dunno:I....HEARD IT FROM A FRIEND..... BUT ANY WHO KENNY U COMIN NEXT SATURDAY MAN LET US KNOW ASAP
> *


send me some info what time place and what type of picnic is it


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up family


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 9 2008, 09:59 PM~10621222
> *send me some info what time place and what type of picnic is it
> *


WELL ITS AT IRVINE PARK. ILL BE THERE AT SEVEN IN THA MORNIN BUT ULL PROBABKY WANT TO SHOW UP AROUND TWELVE OR WATEVER TYME U WANNA. WERE GOIN TO TAKE CARE OF EVERYTHING SO WE WILL JUST TAKE A $5.00 PITCH OR SOMETHIN BUT I THINK THA OC FAMILY WILL PROBABLY SHOW UP WIT ALL OUR BIKES INCLUDING ME AND MY PROJECT..... OTHER THAN THAT I THINK WE R SET ITS THIS SATURDAY I THINK THATS ABOUT IT ILL TRY TO MAP QUEST THA PARK AND SEND IT TO U.WELL BE HAVIN A BBQ SO THAT MEANS HOTDOGS, BURGERS, AND ASADA. SO JUST A LIL KICK BAK FOR THA CLUB TO MEET UP WIT EVERYONE.


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@May 9 2008, 09:06 PM~10620707
> *HELL YEAH ERIC IS SELLIN ROCK!!! :dunno:I....HEARD IT FROM A FRIEND..... BUT ANY WHO KENNY U COMIN NEXT SATURDAY MAN LET US KNOW ASAP
> *


ill be there for sure man.. :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 10 2008, 01:20 PM~10623785
> *wuz up family
> *


'sup D


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 10 2008, 11:36 PM~10626822
> *ill be there for sure man.. :biggrin:
> *


GOOD BRO. TRY TO GET ME THAT HEAD COUNT ASAP SO WE KNOW HOW MUCH TO BUY " ERIC MAKE SURE U BRING SOME ROCK!!!"


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@May 10 2008, 11:43 PM~10626852
> *GOOD BRO. TRY TO GET ME THAT HEAD COUNT ASAP SO WE KNOW HOW MUCH TO BUY " ERIC MAKE SURE U BRING SOME ROCK!!!"
> *


aight then...so far it looks like just me n my girl are gonna make it out, everyone else gots to work...but ill get you a definite head count by tuesday at the latest...hey, did angel tell you i called him with the cost of the charms??


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## brown2thebone

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 11 2008, 02:00 PM~10629383
> *
> *


you like cheetos dont ya


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by brown2thebone_@May 11 2008, 02:03 PM~10629400
> *you like cheetos dont ya
> *


wtf??


----------



## brown2thebone

yeah you do


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by brown2thebone_@May 11 2008, 02:09 PM~10629432
> *yeah you do
> *


seriously man, who the fuck are you and why are in here tryin to talk shit???


----------



## brown2thebone

how am i talking shit, see homie you dont even know wtf our talking about all i ask was that you like cheetos dam calm down


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by brown2thebone_@May 11 2008, 02:14 PM~10629451
> *how am i talking shit, see homie you dont even know wtf our talking about all i ask was that you like cheetos dam calm down
> *


okay then, maybe you aren't tryin to talk shit, but why come in here and post up nonsense like this????


----------



## brown2thebone

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 11 2008, 02:17 PM~10629470
> *okay then, maybe you aren't tryin to talk shit, but why come in here and post up nonsense like this????
> *


calm down charlie brown


----------



## chamuco61

:uh:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 9 2008, 03:56 PM~10618202
> *pics?????
> *


yea u can take some on sat. :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by brown2thebone_@May 11 2008, 03:03 PM~10629400
> *you like cheetos dont ya
> *


_*WTF!!!!!*_

:angry: :angry: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:   :buttkick: :buttkick: :loco: :loco: :|


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@May 12 2008, 12:56 PM~10636383
> *yea u can take some on sat. :biggrin:
> *


yup..ill bring the camera


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@May 12 2008, 12:58 PM~10636400
> *WTF!!!!!
> 
> :angry:  :angry:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:      :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :loco:  :loco:  :|
> *


relaxe man... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 12 2008, 04:19 PM~10637323
> *relaxe man... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wuz up homie :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 12 2008, 03:22 PM~10637349
> *wuz up homie  :biggrin:
> *


'sup D


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 12 2008, 04:22 PM~10637355
> *'sup D
> *


just waiting  hope by weds


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 12 2008, 04:22 PM~10637355
> *'sup D
> *


hey eric get a hold of me tonight


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 13 2008, 10:22 AM~10644044
> *hey eric get a hold of me tonight
> *


ok man...


----------



## chamuco61

hey D, sorry for not hittin u up on the phone man, i got tied up with some work stuff...ill hit you up in the morning sometime...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 14 2008, 12:58 AM~10651287
> *hey D, sorry for not hittin u up on the phone man, i got tied up with some work stuff...ill hit you up in the morning sometime...
> *


thats cool bro yea hit me up when you geta chance


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 12 2008, 04:19 PM~10637323
> *relaxe man... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WTF.....who was it??? :angry: 































btw........


































:wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@May 14 2008, 01:58 PM~10655007
> *WTF.....who was it??? :angry:
> btw........
> :wave:
> *


dont know who it was...but i realized that he isnt worth gettin upset at...hes obviously just tryin to up his post count... :biggrin: 


its almost barbecue time!!!!! :biggrin: only ones from my chapter able to come out are me, my girl and my bro...everyone else is workin...


----------



## noe_from_texas

hey chamuco


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 14 2008, 03:07 PM~10655459
> *hey chamuco
> *


'sup noe!.....gettin that post count up i see!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 14 2008, 12:58 AM~10651287
> *hey D, sorry for not hittin u up on the phone man, i got tied up with some work stuff...ill hit you up in the morning sometime...
> *


?????? :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

:|


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 15 2008, 12:51 AM~10659317
> *:|
> *


JUST BUSTING YOUR BALLS LMFAO YOU HAVE A PM BRO


----------



## chamuco61

:ugh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 15 2008, 01:44 AM~10659509
> *:ugh:
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

late night nonsense... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

yep trying to get tired so i can get a little sleep before i start my day lol 

hey look i am step above the rest tonight lmfao

STR8_CLOWN'N Nov 2002 30,462 90 1.12% 
TonyO Apr 2002 24,810 88 1.09% 
IN YA MOUF Apr 2006 10,351 83 1.03% 
noe_from_texas Jun 2004 32,952 78 0.97% 
toxiconer Nov 2002 12,710 61 0.76% 
Scrilla Apr 2006 5,444 48 0.59% 
knightsgirl19 Jan 2007 3,516 48 0.59% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 89,687 40 0.50% 
SKEETER Oct 2003 10,185 40 0.50% 
SIC'N'TWISTED Jun 2005 18,566 40 0.50%


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 12:53 AM~10659532
> *yep trying to get tired so i can get a little sleep before i start my day lol
> 
> hey look i am step above the rest tonight lmfao
> 
> STR8_CLOWN'N Nov 2002 30,462 90 1.12%
> TonyO Apr 2002 24,810 88 1.09%
> IN YA MOUF Apr 2006 10,351 83 1.03%
> noe_from_texas Jun 2004 32,952 78 0.97%
> toxiconer Nov 2002 12,710 61 0.76%
> Scrilla Apr 2006 5,444 48 0.59%
> knightsgirl19 Jan 2007 3,516 48 0.59%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 89,687 40 0.50%
> SKEETER Oct 2003 10,185 40 0.50%
> SIC'N'TWISTED Jun 2005 18,566 40 0.50%
> *


damn...and i thought noe was gonna go the distance...such a disappointment... :nosad:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 15 2008, 01:57 AM~10659541
> *damn...and i thought noe was gonna go the distance...such a disappointment... :nosad:
> *


i am always in for the long haul lmfao


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 15 2008, 02:06 AM~10659571
> *
> *


well thats what the women tell me lmfao


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 01:10 AM~10659578
> *well thats what the women tell me lmfao
> *


way too much info there skippy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## chamuco61

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 15 2008, 02:19 AM~10659591
> *way too much info there skippy!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 15 2008, 01:22 AM~10659600
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: hows everything ?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 15 2008, 01:24 AM~10659606
> *:wave: hows everything ?
> *


everythings kool man....cant sleep so im here post-whoring... hows everything with you??


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 15 2008, 01:29 AM~10659627
> *everythings kool man....cant sleep so im here post-whoring... hows everything with you??
> *


everythings good  just trying to get the $ for the murals for my new frame


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

damnit i wish i could fall asleep it is 3:30 in morning normal people are in bed :angry: 






oh shit never mind i am not normal lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 15 2008, 01:31 AM~10659632
> *everythings good  just trying to get the $ for the murals for my new frame
> *


kool!!! cant wait to see that fucker done!!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 01:32 AM~10659633
> *damnit i wish i could fall asleep it is 3:30 in morning normal people are in bed  :angry:
> oh shit never mind i am not normal lmfao  :biggrin:
> *


its 1:30 over here :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 15 2008, 01:32 AM~10659634
> *kool!!! cant wait to see that fucker done!!!
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 15 2008, 02:32 AM~10659635
> *its 1:30 over here :biggrin:
> *


damn it still early over there


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 01:34 AM~10659640
> *damn it still early over there
> *


 :yes:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 15 2008, 01:32 AM~10659635
> *its 1:30 over here :biggrin:
> *


damn, i didnt notice the time til now...i gotta get up early for work... :0 i guess ima hafta try n get some sleep now... lates..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+May 15 2008, 02:35 AM~10659641-->
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell i think i am going to go play ps3 lol
> <!--QuoteBegin-chamuco61_@May 15 2008, 02:35 AM~10659644
> *damn, i didnt notice the time til now...i gotta get up early for work... :0 i guess ima hafta try n get some sleep now... lates..
> *


have a fun one homie let me know on that find out what day he going to be free to do that?????


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 11 2008, 02:17 PM~10629470
> *okay then, maybe you aren't tryin to talk shit, but why come in here and post up nonsense like this????
> *


ALRIGHT THEN HOMIE ITS ALL GOOD THEN.HEY R U BRINGIN OUT UR BIKE FOR SOME SUNLIGHT OR WAT??? DONT BE SO CRUEL. . . :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@May 15 2008, 02:23 PM~10663146
> *ALRIGHT THEN HOMIE ITS ALL GOOD THEN.HEY R U BRINGIN OUT UR BIKE FOR SOME SUNLIGHT OR WAT??? DONT BE SO CRUEL. . .  :biggrin:
> *


FUCK I KNO I AM...CUZ MY BIKE IS ALMOST TURNING GRAY FROM NOT SEEIN THA SUN...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@May 15 2008, 03:01 PM~10663398
> *FUCK I KNO I AM...CUZ MY BIKE IS ALMOST TURNING GRAY FROM NOT SEEIN THA SUN...
> *


wuz up homie


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

NUTHIN MUCH...JUST ABOUT TO DITCH CLASS AND PLAY HANDBALL


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

...AND LOOKIN AT THE STUPID TOPIC RO-BC PUT UP


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

lmfao have fun


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@May 15 2008, 01:23 PM~10663146
> *ALRIGHT THEN HOMIE ITS ALL GOOD THEN.HEY R U BRINGIN OUT UR BIKE FOR SOME SUNLIGHT OR WAT??? DONT BE SO CRUEL. . .  :biggrin:
> *


dont know yet man...ima be spending the whole day in the o.c. most likely, cuz after i leave the barbecue, ima go to chain reaction in anaheim for some lucky13 warehouse sale, then to the juke joint to check out a psychobilly show...so i dont know if i feel comfortable leaving it in the car while i go to them other spots...but we'll see...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@May 15 2008, 02:07 PM~10663440
> *NUTHIN MUCH...JUST ABOUT TO DITCH CLASS AND PLAY HANDBALL
> *


man, i used to love playin handball in jr high... :cheesy:


----------



## chamuco61

hey angel, bring me some of them stickers you said you made off of the logo from my shirt... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

thats right bitches!!! no g-monkeys around here!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

aite.....wat color......??


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

wel since u not post whoring rite now...i will make them black!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@May 16 2008, 01:04 PM~10671780
> *aite.....wat color......??
> *


black... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wzu up family are we ready to whore tonight


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 2 2006, 12:22 AM~5537267
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 16 2008, 09:08 PM~10673903
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 16 2008, 05:33 PM~10673208
> *wzu up family are we ready to whore tonight
> *


just got done replyin to that dumbshit that claims that he can take out my bros trike with just his frame.....so, im pumped now to do some major whorin'!!!!!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 16 2008, 08:08 PM~10673903
> *
> *


kenny!!! you goin to o.c. tomorrow???


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 16 2008, 11:50 PM~10674788
> *just got done replyin to that dumbshit that claims that he can take out my bros trike with just his frame.....so, im pumped now to do some major whorin'!!!!!!!
> *


hell yea


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 16 2008, 11:53 PM~10674806
> *
> *


lmfao

User's local time May 16 2008, 10:53 PM 
Total Cumulative Posts 181 
( 0.6 posts per day / 0.00% of total forum posts ) 
Most active in Lowrider Bikes
( 72 posts / 100% of this member's active posts ) 
Last Active Today, 02:15 AM 
Status (Offline) 


he logged off and have not been bakc on lil


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 16 2008, 10:54 PM~10674812
> *lmfao
> 
> User's local time May 16 2008, 10:53 PM
> Total Cumulative Posts 181
> ( 0.6 posts per day / 0.00% of total forum posts )
> Most active in Lowrider Bikes
> ( 72 posts / 100% of this member's active posts )
> Last Active Today, 02:15 AM
> Status  (Offline)
> he logged off and have not been bakc on lil
> *


bwahahahahahahahahahahaha....what a pussface!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 16 2008, 10:51 PM~10674793
> *kenny!!! you goin to o.c. tomorrow???
> *


sorry the hooptie will kill me with just gas which is what i have left till payday


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61+May 17 2008, 12:14 AM~10674926-->
> 
> 
> 
> bwahahahahahahahahahahaha....what a pussface!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmfao look who si back lmfao
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bad news_@May 17 2008, 01:10 AM~10675272
> *sorry the hooptie will kill me with just gas which is what i have left till payday
> *


damn geta 4 banger :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 17 2008, 12:10 AM~10675272
> *sorry the hooptie will kill me with just gas which is what i have left till payday
> *


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

:biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

time to head out to the o.c....... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

damn its fucken hot!!!!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 18 2008, 01:53 PM~10681333
> *damn its fucken hot!!!!
> *


yup it sure is .


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 18 2008, 01:55 PM~10681339
> *yup it sure is .
> *


hey man, we gonna have a picnic over here in the valley around july or august...ill keep you posted on the date, maybe you can make it out...


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 18 2008, 02:01 PM~10681364
> *hey man, we gonna have a picnic over here in the valley around july or august...ill keep you posted on the date, maybe you can make it out...
> *


yeah let me know ahead of time so that way i have enough gas money lol thats a drive in a half out there


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 18 2008, 02:41 PM~10681574
> *yeah let me know ahead of time so that way i have enough gas money lol thats a drive in a half out there
> *


aight man...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up shotcaller how is that cali heat ? lol


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 18 2008, 06:39 PM~10682543
> *wuz up shotcaller how is that cali heat ? lol
> *


well lets see....its about 10:45 and its still hot!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 18 2008, 11:52 PM~10684348
> *well lets see....its about 10:45 and its still hot!!!
> *


damn i feel for you all only good thang from being mid-west :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 19 2008, 02:18 AM~10684767
> *
> *


wuz up ffol why are you not in bed fool you have to work tomorrow


----------



## D Twist

:dunno:


----------



## El Pachuco 818

ey guy sorry for the invisible man trick..
im back for good now
all i need is another beach cruiser LOL


----------



## El Pachuco 818




----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

hey eric where are the pics you took??!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@May 19 2008, 02:18 PM~10687915
> *hey eric where are the pics you took??!!
> *


wuz up fool


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 19 2008, 03:00 PM~10688259
> *wuz up fool
> *


your post count :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@May 19 2008, 03:01 PM~10688265
> *your post count :biggrin:
> *


nah lol i am trying to catch up with NOE lmfao how is everything out there


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 19 2008, 03:08 PM~10688307
> *nah lol i am trying to catch up with NOE lmfao how is everything out there
> *


burnt or on fire....


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by El Pachuco 818_@May 19 2008, 10:16 AM~10686638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahahaa...pinche chuco, diggin way back in the picture files for this one!!!! we should start posting up roberts truck on three again...... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@May 19 2008, 01:18 PM~10687915
> *hey eric where are the pics you took??!!
> *


they'll be up by tomorrow...im at work and i left my card reader at home, so i cant post shit til i get home....


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@May 19 2008, 02:01 PM~10688265
> *your post count :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@May 19 2008, 03:21 PM~10688431
> *burnt or on fire....
> *


ouch stay out the sun homie chill under a tree


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 19 2008, 04:04 PM~10689145
> *ouch stay out the sun homie chill under a tree
> *


shit man, even under the trees its hotter than shit!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 19 2008, 05:08 PM~10689170
> *shit man, even under the trees its hotter than shit!!!
> *


damn i feel for you all


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 19 2008, 04:11 PM~10689188
> *damn i feel for you all
> *


hows the weather in your area??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 19 2008, 05:13 PM~10689210
> *hows the weather in your area??
> *


70's :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 19 2008, 04:14 PM~10689215
> *70's  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## chamuco61

off to work on the lincoln....and after that a bike frame.....


----------



## El Pachuco 818

damn a lincoln????
fuck homie ive been gone too long


----------



## El Pachuco 818

2 door right?


----------



## El Pachuco 818

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 19 2008, 04:01 PM~10689119
> *hahahaa...pinche chuco, diggin way back in the picture files for this one!!!! we should start posting up roberts truck on three again...... :biggrin:
> *


ey homie this is my wallpaper hahaha


----------



## El Pachuco 818

check it out eh...a little preview of the mad mama jama i call my homework hahaha 
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iVzCgCSG_L4&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iVzCgCSG_L4&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by El Pachuco 818_@May 19 2008, 05:22 PM~10689812
> *damn a lincoln????
> fuck homie ive been gone too long
> *


yea man...2 door continental!!! might be gettin rid of it though...turning out to be way more work than i thought...plus, some fucker hit it today in front of my girls house... :angry:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by El Pachuco 818_@May 19 2008, 06:32 PM~10690474
> *check it out eh...a little preview of the mad mama jama i call my homework hahaha
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iVzCgCSG_L4&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iVzCgCSG_L4&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
> *


thats some pretty kool shit man!! hey, ima send you some flikas from some of our past get togethers for you to use...  ill send them to your myspace..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 19 2008, 05:18 PM~10689256
> *:angry:
> *


hey i have no control or it would be in the 80's :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

:uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 19 2008, 11:40 PM~10693534
> *:uh:
> *


i know stop braggin lol


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 19 2008, 10:41 PM~10693545
> *i know stop braggin lol
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 19 2008, 11:45 PM~10693562
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


do not to forget to call them tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 19 2008, 10:46 PM~10693570
> *do not to forget to call them tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


dont worry man.. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 19 2008, 11:47 PM~10693580
> *dont worry man.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 19 2008, 10:48 PM~10693588
> *
> *


ill hit you up as soon as i find something out...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 20 2008, 12:01 AM~10693681
> *ill hit you up as soon as i find something out...
> *


ok i will be here i have to clean up one ofy kids bikes and get ready for this show :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 19 2008, 11:06 PM~10693720
> *ok i will be here i have to clean up one ofy kids bikes and get ready for this show :biggrin:
> *


kool beans man...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 20 2008, 12:16 AM~10693787
> *kool beans man...
> *


yea i was looking at the bikes today and there is alot of rusted bolts :uh: but not after tomorrow


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 19 2008, 11:18 PM~10693799
> *yea i was looking at the bikes today and there is alot of rusted bolts :uh:  but not after tomorrow
> *


hey, it happens...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 20 2008, 12:19 AM~10693800
> *hey, it happens...
> *


yea the bike used to be in a shed lol


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

i need a shed....parts over here.....parts over there.....parts everywhere!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@May 20 2008, 03:29 PM~10697359
> *i need a shed....parts over here.....parts over there.....parts everywhere!!
> *


lmfao hell thats how my house used to be parts was ever where my next house will have a full basement and i will store everything there lol


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.




----------



## El Pachuco 818

que pasa raza?
whats good brothers?


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

SKOOL!!!


----------



## chamuco61

makin that almighty dollar!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 21 2008, 04:49 PM~10706356
> *makin that almighty dollar!!! :biggrin:
> *


 and half of it goes to uncle same  wuz up eric


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 21 2008, 04:00 PM~10706435
> *and half of it goes to uncle same    wuz up eric
> *


seriously!!!

chillin man, just waitin for the day to end...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 21 2008, 05:00 PM~10706441
> *seriously!!!
> 
> chillin man, just waitin for the day to end...
> *


damn still hot as fuck out there  i feel for you


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 21 2008, 04:01 PM~10706446
> *damn still hot as fuck out there   i feel for you
> *


not as bad as it was the weekend...its actually kinda breezy out right now...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 21 2008, 05:02 PM~10706451
> *not as bad as it was the weekend...its actually kinda breezy out right now...
> *


it was windy as fuck here today lol


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 21 2008, 04:04 PM~10706471
> *it was windy as fuck here today lol
> *


its good weather to pull an all nighter in the garage!!! i have a frame to finish up for one of the little homies over here.. :biggrin:


----------



## El Pachuco 818

if anyone knos about a 20'' frame for sale lemme kno!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by El Pachuco 818_@May 21 2008, 04:29 PM~10706668
> *if anyone knos about a 20'' frame for sale lemme kno!!
> *


ill keep my eyes open..


----------



## El Pachuco 818

yea!!! Indiana Jones in 1 hour!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by El Pachuco 818_@May 21 2008, 11:12 PM~10710190
> *yea!!! Indiana Jones in 1 hour!!!
> *


ima check that shit out on friday with some homies from work...


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

?? :twak:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:angry:


> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@May 19 2008, 02:18 PM~10687915
> *hey eric where are the pics you took??!!
> *


----------



## El Pachuco 818

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 21 2008, 11:35 PM~10710272
> *ima check that shit out on friday with some homies from work...
> *


it was decent..


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 21 2008, 04:49 PM~10706356
> *makin that almighty dollar!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: bahahaha yea right!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@May 22 2008, 08:14 AM~10711404
> *:angry:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by El Pachuco 818_@May 22 2008, 11:12 AM~10712600
> *it was decent..
> *


 :werd:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@May 22 2008, 02:00 PM~10713752
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: bahahaha yea right!!!
> *


why you laughin??? :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up everyone


----------



## chamuco61

chillin...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 22 2008, 05:08 PM~10714670
> *chillin...
> *


hell i just got home been out try to get some shit rolling :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 22 2008, 04:22 PM~10714755
> *hell i just got home been out try to get some shit rolling :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 22 2008, 05:25 PM~10714774
> *:thumbsup:
> *


yea i hope to have a couple new stuff real soon


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@May 22 2008, 08:14 AM~10711404
> *:angry:
> *


heres the pics so you can cheer up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 23 2008, 12:13 AM~10718237
> *heres the pics so you can cheer up!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## El Pachuco 818

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 22 2008, 11:13 PM~10718237
> *heres the pics so you can cheer up!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whose are these?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by El Pachuco 818_@May 23 2008, 09:54 AM~10719970
> *whose are these?
> *


orange county chapter!!


----------



## bad news

hey you should ask a mod to change the sub title to the topic to say 

san fernando ,oc and hemet


----------



## bad news

its seem i never posted pics of the bike frame well here there are


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 25 2008, 12:30 PM~10733547
> *hey you should ask a mod to change the sub title to the topic to say
> 
> san fernando ,oc and hemet
> *


i been meaning to do that...ill do it later on tonight...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 25 2008, 12:33 PM~10733556
> *its seem i never posted pics of the bike frame well here there are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good kenny!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 25 2008, 01:33 PM~10733556
> *its seem i never posted pics of the bike frame well here there are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 25 2008, 01:33 PM~10733556
> *its seem i never posted pics of the bike frame well here there are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice i need to put pix of tha radio flyer we did up.... :0


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

bend this to look like this
url=http://imageshack.us]







[/url]
[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## El Pachuco 818

whats on the mural?


----------



## El Pachuco 818

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 25 2008, 12:33 PM~10733556
> *its seem i never posted pics of the bike frame well here there are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn Kenny im diggin' that shade of pink homie!!!
reminds me of the Pink Panther
Looking Good!!!


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

TTFT


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by El Pachuco 818_@May 28 2008, 09:39 AM~10753583
> *whats on the mural?
> *


the jungle book...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 28 2008, 04:40 PM~10756212
> *the jungle book...
> *


hey bro any word??? pm me :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

thanks for the pics kenny :biggrin:


----------



## lil_chemito86

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@May 28 2008, 04:59 PM~10756368
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the pics kenny :biggrin:
> *



is this bike airbrushed?? it looks digital


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@May 28 2008, 03:59 PM~10756368
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the pics kenny :biggrin:
> *


that looks just as good as when it first came out


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by lil_chemito86_@May 28 2008, 04:30 PM~10756615
> *is this bike airbrushed?? it looks digital
> *


quality work!busted out at the Sacramento 97' super show and won 3rd place mild.


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@May 28 2008, 05:01 PM~10756907
> *quality work!busted out at the Sacramento 97' super show and won 3rd place mild.
> *


damn this bike alone is almost as old as my bike building career!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

*attention all ShotCallerS...*

san fernando chapter picnic is august 3rd at brand park in the city of san fernando/mission hills....the same spot as the last two barbecues....pm me for info or directions...


----------



## El Pachuco 818

> _Originally posted by lil_chemito86_@May 28 2008, 04:30 PM~10756615
> *is this bike airbrushed?? it looks digital
> *


sick! Wheres Mogli? hahahaha
its looks sick homeboy


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61

TTMFT


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 28 2008, 10:46 PM~10759895
> *damn this bike alone is almost as old as my bike building career!!! :biggrin:
> *


and still going.no changes YET!if it ain't broke,why fix it :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@May 29 2008, 09:36 PM~10767461
> *and still going.no changes YET!if it ain't broke,why fix it :biggrin:
> *


there ya go!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE

TTT FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 28 2008, 10:48 PM~10759905
> *attention all ShotCallerS...
> 
> san fernando chapter picnic is august 3rd at brand park in the city of san fernando/mission hills....the same spot as the last two barbecues....pm me for info or directions...
> *


----------



## El Pachuco 818

yea ima get my 20''!!
"The Cruising Dead" Zombie Bike!!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by El Pachuco 818_@May 30 2008, 09:46 AM~10770650
> *yea ima get my 20''!!
> "The Cruising Dead" Zombie Bike!!!!
> *


kool!!! let me know if you need any help with it..


----------



## El Pachuco 818

im gonna need some bondo done..
you up for the task homie?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by El Pachuco 818_@May 30 2008, 06:31 PM~10774107
> *im gonna need some bondo done..
> you up for the task homie?
> *


my homie can sheet meta the tank for you.that way it's not all bondo.LMK if you're interested,so i can get you a quote.he did the tank on this one


----------



## El Pachuco 818

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@May 30 2008, 07:26 PM~10774353
> *my homie can sheet meta the tank for you.that way it's not all bondo.LMK if you're interested,so i can get you a quote.he did the tank on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 orale chuck..thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 28 2008, 11:48 PM~10759905
> *attention all ShotCallerS...
> 
> san fernando chapter picnic is august 3rd at brand park in the city of san fernando/mission hills....the same spot as the last two barbecues....pm me for info or directions...
> *


  dnt kno if ill make it cuz ima be in Yosemite that weekend.....ill check!


----------



## bad news

:|


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 2 2008, 11:28 PM~10784779
> *:|
> *


 :angry:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by El Pachuco 818_@May 30 2008, 06:31 PM~10774107
> *im gonna need some bondo done..
> you up for the task homie?
> *


yea man, just let me know when your ready!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jun 2 2008, 01:14 PM~10781053
> * dnt kno if ill make it cuz ima be in Yosemite that weekend.....ill check!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 30 2008, 12:46 AM~10768896
> *
> *


 ERIC I SENT THA CHECK OUT ON FRIED DAY SO LET ME KNOW WHEN U GET IT SO I WONT BE SWEATIN IT. SO HOW LONG DO U THINK IT WILL BE BEFORE THA ORDER IS DONE??? :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 3 2008, 03:46 PM~10789448
> *:angry:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Jun 3 2008, 04:27 PM~10790254
> *ERIC I SENT THA CHECK OUT ON FRIED DAY SO LET ME KNOW WHEN U GET IT SO I WONT BE SWEATIN IT. SO HOW LONG DO U THINK IT WILL BE BEFORE THA ORDER IS DONE???  :biggrin:
> *


i got it on monday and took it straight to the bank...now i just gotta get hold of the cutter to let him know that i got him some start up cash....should be about two - three weeks...oh yea, car plaques are 140 now...not 120 anymore...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jun 5 2008, 01:27 PM~10806350
> *:dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

818 family gonna be at the old memories show this sunday at la placita olvera in downtown l.a....ey chuco, you gonna come out to the show??? :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## bad news




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 6 2008, 10:58 PM~10817268
> *
> *


 :wave: 'sup kenny!! hows the lil bike comin??


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 6 2008, 11:13 PM~10817339
> *:wave: 'sup kenny!! hows the lil bike comin??
> *


tomorrow iam hopeing to modify some lowrider forks to fit for the lil tiger hopefully they work out


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 6 2008, 11:32 PM~10817411
> *tomorrow iam hopeing to modify some lowrider forks to fit for the lil tiger hopefully they work out
> *


kool beans man!! cant wait to see it all finished


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 6 2008, 11:34 PM~10817420
> *kool beans man!! cant wait to see it all finished
> *


i dont want to wait till i get cash for forks so iam going to do what i can with what i have for know  hopefully they come out good ill post a pic up tomorrow and by the way if you were in the area by any chance couple of buddys of mine are throwing a big bash for my bday in hemet were having some bands play and all the pabst you can handle and jager bombs lol so just to give an event


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 6 2008, 11:38 PM~10817428
> *i dont want to wait till i get cash for forks so iam going to do what i can with what i have for know   hopefully they come out good ill post a pic up tomorrow and by the way if you were in the area by any chance couple of buddys of mine are throwing a big bash for my bday in hemet were having some bands play and all the pabst you can handle and jager bombs lol so just to give an event
> *


tomorrow??? whos playin???


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 6 2008, 11:45 PM~10817463
> *tomorrow??? whos playin???
> *


yes tomorrow ill be doing the forks but the party is next saturday my buddys band graveyard , outstanding roy gorbison , slash o matic


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 6 2008, 11:49 PM~10817478
> *yes tomorrow ill be doing the forks but the party is next saturday my buddys band graveyard , outstanding roy gorbison , slash o matic
> *


hmmm....next saturday....i may actually be able to make it...no guarantees though, cuz you know how it goes with gas n shit, if i got gas funds ill head up...


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 6 2008, 11:51 PM~10817485
> *hmmm....next saturday....i may actually be able to make it...no guarantees though, cuz you know how it goes with gas n shit, if i got gas funds ill head up...
> *


shit if you make it bring you friends lots of booze for every one


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 6 2008, 11:53 PM~10817495
> *shit if you make it bring you friends lots of booze for every one
> *


sounds good!!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 6 2008, 11:53 PM~10817498
> *sounds good!!
> *


ill send info via myspace


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 6 2008, 11:55 PM~10817503
> *ill send info via myspace
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61

ShotCallerS at placita olvera show today....


----------



## El Pachuco 818

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 8 2008, 11:48 PM~10827881
> *ShotCallerS at placita olvera show today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn i wanted to go to that one so bad..


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by El Pachuco 818_@Jun 9 2008, 09:06 AM~10829253
> *damn i wanted to go to that one so bad..
> *


you would have loved it man...there was a bunch of bombas and they even had a swing dance portion of the day, where they were playin some old swing n a lil rockabilly and the zooters were dancin n shit...then some winos got down... :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

whats up shotcallers?? :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 9 2008, 06:19 PM~10832717
> *you would have loved it man...there was a bunch of bombas and they even had a swing dance portion of the day, where they were playin some old swing n a lil rockabilly and the zooters were dancin n shit...then some winos got down... :biggrin:
> *


damn i wish i could come out there for month just to check out the shows :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jun 9 2008, 07:04 PM~10833432
> *whats up shotcallers?? :biggrin:
> *


chillin man... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 10 2008, 07:40 AM~10837036
> *damn i wish i could come out there for month just to check out the shows  :biggrin:
> *


especially right now, there are a bunch of shows comin up over here!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 10 2008, 05:10 PM~10840292
> *especially right now, there are a bunch of shows comin up over here!!!
> *


  good luck bro hey any word?????


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 10 2008, 04:07 PM~10840275
> *chillin man... :biggrin:
> *


thats cool man, are u going to the valley outreach show on september??


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 10 2008, 04:20 PM~10840350
> *  good luck bro hey any word?????
> *


not yet man..ill pm you


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 11 2008, 12:03 AM~10843717
> *not yet man..ill pm you
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jun 10 2008, 07:47 PM~10841961
> *thats cool man, are u going to the valley outreach show on september??
> *


yup....thats gonna be mandatory for my whole chapter.... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

just thought i would give you guys a peek at my 74 lincoln continental...needs a lot of work, but this fucker will be nice when its done!!!


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 10 2008, 11:27 PM~10843879
> *just thought i would give you guys a peek at my 74 lincoln continental...needs a lot of work, but this fucker will be nice when its done!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


when are going to put some d's on it :0 what color are going to paint it ?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 11 2008, 12:31 PM~10846917
> *when are going to put some d's on it  :0  what color are going to paint it ?
> *


would like to put some tru-spokes on it or some zeniths...as for the color...i am thinkin of a midnight blue kandy with fully flaked roof and of course...pinstriping!! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 11 2008, 06:43 PM~10849197
> *would like to put some tru-spokes on it or some zeniths...as for the color...i am thinkin of a midnight blue kandy with fully flaked roof and of course...pinstriping!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 that will look good


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 11 2008, 05:43 PM~10849197
> *would like to put some zeniths...as for the color...i am thinkin of a midnight blue kandy with fully flaked roof and of course...pinstriping!! :biggrin:
> *


baller


----------



## El Pachuco 818

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 11 2008, 06:40 PM~10849653
> *baller
> *


hahaha


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by El Pachuco 818_@Jun 11 2008, 10:02 PM~10851929
> *hahaha
> *


whats happeing chuco


----------



## El Pachuco 818

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 11 2008, 10:04 PM~10851953
> *whats happeing chuco
> *


chillin...bored!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by El Pachuco 818_@Jun 11 2008, 10:11 PM~10852027
> *chillin...bored!
> *


x2


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 11 2008, 06:40 PM~10849653
> *baller
> *


nope....thats why i said 'would like' :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 11 2008, 06:08 PM~10849394
> *:0  that will look good
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## chamuco61

yup... :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 11 2008, 10:15 PM~10852063
> *nope....thats why i said 'would like'  :biggrin:
> *


well good luck on youre car bro


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 11 2008, 10:27 PM~10852167
> *well good luck on youre car bro
> *


thanks man...cant wait to get it done, so i can pawn it off on someone and get myself a bomb!!! :biggrin:


----------



## El Pachuco 818

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 11 2008, 10:29 PM~10852191
> *thanks man...cant wait to get it done, so i can pawn it off on someone and get myself a bomb!!! :biggrin:
> *


yea!! i dig those bombs


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by El Pachuco 818_@Jun 11 2008, 10:31 PM~10852205
> *yea!! i dig those bombs
> *


man, i got a new love for those 38-39 coupes after that show on sunday...so im on the prowl for a 49 wagon or one of them coupes..


----------



## El Pachuco 818

hahaha yea tell me about it


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by El Pachuco 818_@Jun 11 2008, 10:37 PM~10852266
> *hahaha yea tell me about it
> *


ima sketch out some ideas tomorrow and ill pm them to you...i got a couple ideas in mind already..


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61

anyone need a schwinn seat? the cover is a lil fucked, but both pans are in good shape...excellent to chrome and upholster the other...15 bucks plus shipping takes it...


----------



## 1SNOOPY

ERIC WATS THA WORD WIT THA PLAQUES I KNOW IT HASNT BEEN THREE WEEKS YET BUT IM IMPATIENT DONT WANNA SOUND FUKD UP THOUGH HAVE U HEARD ANYTHING N IS ANYONE GOIN TO THA ROLLERZ SHOW IN CORONA??? :dunno: LET ME KNOW AN UPDATE ERIC N ILL SEND U THA REST.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 10 2008, 11:04 PM~10843723
> *yup....thats gonna be mandatory for my whole chapter.... :biggrin:
> *


hahah same here :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Jun 12 2008, 04:20 PM~10857344
> *ERIC WATS THA WORD WIT THA PLAQUES I KNOW IT HASNT BEEN THREE WEEKS YET BUT IM IMPATIENT DONT WANNA SOUND FUKD UP THOUGH HAVE U HEARD ANYTHING N IS ANYONE GOIN TO THA ROLLERZ SHOW IN CORONA??? :dunno: LET ME KNOW AN UPDATE ERIC N ILL SEND U THA REST.
> *


ILL BE GOING HOPEFULLY IF FUNDS ARE RIGHT


----------



## El Pachuco 818

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 12 2008, 12:14 PM~10855499
> *anyone need a schwinn seat? the cover is a lil fucked, but both pans are in good shape...excellent to chrome and upholster the other...15 bucks plus shipping takes it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



im really diggin the look & condition of that seat...can you save it for me?


----------



## El Pachuco 818

GO LAKERS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Pachuco 818

how do I put my own avatar pic?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by El Pachuco 818_@Jun 12 2008, 05:06 PM~10857634
> *GO LAKERS!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsdown: 
GO CELTICS :biggrin: 

















just kidding i go for lakers too :biggrin:


----------



## El Pachuco 818

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jun 12 2008, 05:12 PM~10857672
> *:thumbsdown:
> GO CELTICS :biggrin:
> just kidding i go for lakers too  :biggrin:
> *


:nono: 

:buttkick: 

:roflmao:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Jun 12 2008, 04:20 PM~10857344
> *ERIC WATS THA WORD WIT THA PLAQUES I KNOW IT HASNT BEEN THREE WEEKS YET BUT IM IMPATIENT DONT WANNA SOUND FUKD UP THOUGH HAVE U HEARD ANYTHING N IS ANYONE GOIN TO THA ROLLERZ SHOW IN CORONA??? :dunno: LET ME KNOW AN UPDATE ERIC N ILL SEND U THA REST.
> *


you got a pm.... :biggrin: 





and, yea, we are goin to corona!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by El Pachuco 818_@Jun 12 2008, 05:05 PM~10857628
> *im really diggin the look & condition of that seat...can you save it for me?
> *


ok man...ill put it to the side for you....if your gonna use it as is, i hafta pull the cover on the other side again and tuck it for you, cuz its kinda poppin out...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 12 2008, 04:50 PM~10857539
> *ILL BE GOING HOPEFULLY IF FUNDS ARE RIGHT
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by El Pachuco 818_@Jun 12 2008, 05:09 PM~10857650
> *how do I put my own avatar pic?
> *


click on "my controls" at the top of the page, then go to the personal profile section on the left side, click on "edit avatar settings" and upload a pic from your personal files on your computer..


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by El Pachuco 818+Jun 12 2008, 05:06 PM~10857634-->
> 
> 
> 
> GO LAKERS!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-basher91_@Jun 12 2008, 05:12 PM~10857672
> *:thumbsdown:
> GO CELTICS :biggrin:
> just kidding i go for lakers too  :biggrin:
> *



dont know why.........but i just cant get into sports.... :|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 13 2008, 09:58 AM~10862619
> *dont know why.........but i just cant get into sports.... :|
> *


lowriding is a sport too :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jun 13 2008, 10:22 AM~10862778
> *lowriding is a sport too :biggrin:
> *


yea...but i meant like physical sports like football n basketball... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 13 2008, 10:54 AM~10863003
> *yea...but i meant like physical sports like football n basketball... :biggrin:
> *


oh then same here :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

he did seezer sell that maroon bike he had ?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 17 2008, 04:50 PM~10891134
> *he did seezer sell that maroon bike he had ?
> *


i dont know...that belonged to his sisters husband..


----------



## El Pachuco 818

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jun 13 2008, 10:22 AM~10862778
> *lowriding is a sport too :biggrin:
> *


exactly!
I mean the bikes jus dont build themselves right?


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by El Pachuco 818_@Jun 17 2008, 11:50 PM~10894939
> *exactly!
> I mean the bikes jus dont build themselves right?
> *


 :yes:yup thats true :biggrin:


----------



## El Pachuco 818

hey im lookin for a pre-1960 26" cruiser for a buddy of mine..
any offers?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 17 2008, 10:25 PM~10894166
> *i dont know...that belonged to his sisters husband..
> *


i saw it in a picture from a show you went too


----------



## chamuco61

big news brothas...mikes trike and roberts bike were picked to be used on the b.e.t. music awards...we are currently cleanin, detailin and gettin them properly rideable for this shoot...the dress rehersal is tomorrow morning in burbank, then off to the shrine auditorium for the next few days til after the show is shot...will try to take pics tomorrow during the rehersal and post some up....so, once again, congratulations to mike n robert on gettin the chance to have their bikes on black entertainment television...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 20 2008, 03:41 PM~10915683
> *big news brothas...mikes trike and roberts  bike were picked to be used on the b.e.t. music awards...we are currently cleanin, detailin and gettin them properly rideable for this shoot...the dress rehersal is tomorrow morning in burbank, then off to the shrine auditorium for the next few days til after the show is shot...will try to take pics tomorrow during the rehersal and post some up....so, once again, congratulations to mike n robert on gettin the chance to have their bikes on black entertainment television...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 20 2008, 03:41 PM~10915683
> *big news brothas...mikes trike and roberts  bike were picked to be used on the b.e.t. music awards...we are currently cleanin, detailin and gettin them properly rideable for this shoot...the dress rehersal is tomorrow morning in burbank, then off to the shrine auditorium for the next few days til after the show is shot...will try to take pics tomorrow during the rehersal and post some up....so, once again, congratulations to mike n robert on gettin the chance to have their bikes on black entertainment television...
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN

:wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life+Jun 20 2008, 11:17 PM~10918150-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bad news_@Jun 21 2008, 12:34 AM~10918381
> *
> *


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 21 2008, 12:55 AM~10918426
> *
> *


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 21 2008, 12:45 AM~10918409
> *:wave:
> *


'sup man!?!?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by El Pachuco 818_@Jun 18 2008, 11:08 AM~10897238
> *hey im lookin for a pre-1960 26" cruiser for a buddy of mine..
> any offers?
> *


ill hit up this guy i know by my work...


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 21 2008, 12:57 AM~10918431
> *'sup man!?!?
> *


nuthin wat u doin


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 21 2008, 01:07 AM~10918459
> *nuthin wat u doin
> *


kickin it man...finally got done gettin those two bikes ready for tomorrow...its amazing how much shit needs to be fixed on a bike even though it doesnt get ridden...


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 21 2008, 01:22 AM~10918491
> *kickin it man...finally got done gettin those two bikes ready for tomorrow...its amazing how much shit needs to be fixed on a bike even though it doesnt get ridden...
> *


  yea i know wat u mean cause i already need 2 repaint my blue bike :uh:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 21 2008, 01:25 AM~10918498
> * yea i know wat u mean cause i already need 2 repaint my blue bike :uh:
> *


 :0 what happened man??


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 21 2008, 01:29 AM~10918502
> *:0 what happened man??
> *


they guy did a good job paintin it and everything but he didnt paint it thick enough :angry: u can see the scratches in the bobyfiller


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 21 2008, 01:34 AM~10918512
> *they guy did a good job paintin it and everything but he didnt paint it thick enough  :angry: u can see the scratches in the bobyfiller
> *


damn...sounds like the painter didnt use any kind of primer to prep the frame for the paint...that sucks man!


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 21 2008, 01:43 AM~10918520
> *damn...sounds like the painter didnt use any kind of primer to prep the frame for the paint...that sucks man!
> *


its gonna get repainted in acouple of months then off to murals


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 21 2008, 01:43 AM~10918520
> *damn...sounds like the painter didnt use any kind of primer to prep the frame for the paint...that sucks man!
> *


yup primer would of covered those scratches


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 21 2008, 01:47 AM~10918525
> *its gonna get repainted in acouple of months then off to murals
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 21 2008, 01:50 AM~10918529
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

you should update you 818 kustom page we need updates need work i know theres alot of new stuff to update it too


----------



## El Pachuco 818

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 20 2008, 03:41 PM~10915683
> *big news brothas...mikes trike and roberts  bike were picked to be used on the b.e.t. music awards...we are currently cleanin, detailin and gettin them properly rideable for this shoot...the dress rehersal is tomorrow morning in burbank, then off to the shrine auditorium for the next few days til after the show is shot...will try to take pics tomorrow during the rehersal and post some up....so, once again, congratulations to mike n robert on gettin the chance to have their bikes on black entertainment television...
> *



KICKASS!!
:buttkick:


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

how did the bet thing go ?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 22 2008, 07:40 PM~10928140
> *how did the bet thing go ?
> *


pretty shitty!!! we spent the entire evening friday getting mikes trike fully functional, since we dont ever ride it cuz its a bitch to get out of the house...so on saturday, we load up the uhaul rental van and head over to burbank for the pre rehersal thing...and the coordinator basically told us that roberts bike isnt what they were really lookin for, they thought it would have been bigger...then the coordinator jumps on mikes trike and ciarra jumps on the loveseat, after we told her that the seat isnt reinforced to carry a person, as the lady starts pedaling, the loveseat starts tippin forward and ciarra's feet start draggin...then we hear a snap and the coordinator jumps off and says 'i think we broke it' so they decided that they didnt want the trike either, but that they wanted a two wheeled cruiser, so, being a smartass, i offered up my flat black cruiser with the rusty parts, and they said to bring it, so after some strenuous polishing and buffing on the rusty chrome, the bike will be making its big debut on tuesday night during the bet music awards....they are still sposed to pay mike n robert for the day, at least they werent dicks about that...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 21 2008, 01:54 AM~10918533
> *you should update you 818 kustom page we need updates need work i know theres alot of new stuff to update it too
> *


which one?? the myspace one?? i have a few frame pics to put up on it, and a couple more striping things...but too damn lazy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 23 2008, 11:29 PM~10938012
> *which one?? the myspace one?? i have a few frame pics to put up on it, and a couple more striping things...but too damn lazy!!! :biggrin:
> *


yeah post them man


----------



## chamuco61

well the bet thing came and went...just saw the performance on the tube, and you can barely see my bike...it blended in too much with the black china bike...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 23 2008, 11:38 PM~10938044
> *yeah post them man
> *


as soon as the frames are finished and back to their owners....the owners dont want any pics posted until the frames are finished...


----------



## SAC_TOWN

TTT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 24 2008, 12:28 AM~10938006
> *pretty shitty!!! we spent the entire evening friday getting mikes trike fully functional, since we dont ever ride it cuz its a bitch to get out of the house...so on saturday, we load up the uhaul rental van and head over to burbank for the pre rehersal thing...and the coordinator basically told us that roberts bike isnt what they were really lookin for, they thought it would have been bigger...then the coordinator jumps on mikes trike and ciarra jumps on the loveseat, after we told her that the seat isnt reinforced to carry a person, as the lady starts pedaling, the loveseat starts tippin forward and ciarra's feet start draggin...then we hear a snap and the coordinator jumps off and says 'i think we broke it' so they decided that they didnt want the trike either, but that they wanted a two wheeled cruiser, so, being a smartass, i offered up my flat black cruiser with the rusty parts, and they said to bring it, so after some strenuous polishing and buffing on the rusty chrome, the bike will be making its big debut on tuesday night during the bet music awards....they are still sposed to pay mike n robert for the day, at least they werent dicks about that...
> *


damn thats fucked up  hey did you get my pm??any word


----------



## bad news




----------



## El Pachuco 818

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 26 2008, 11:51 AM~10956367
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats the word wit the bikes homie??
hows it comin' along??


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 26 2008, 11:51 AM~10956367
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh shit!!! lookin good man!!!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## bad news

so what the word for tomorrow ? i might not go since theres no 12" category and i dont know if theres going to be enough 12 " bikes to make a class  kind of dont want to waste lots of money in gas and entry fee and not have a class


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

snoops takin a 12" kenny so ???


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 27 2008, 01:01 AM~10961759
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn already planning a show for 20008


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jun 28 2008, 06:02 PM~10971237
> *damn already planning a show for 20008
> *


want to make sure everyone knows lol


----------



## El Pachuco 818

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jun 28 2008, 05:02 PM~10971237
> *damn already planning a show for 20008
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## El Pachuco 818

So I just got back from the Good Times show in Highland Park....FUCK IT WAS HOT!!!

How Was Corona???


----------



## El Pachuco 818




----------



## El Pachuco 818




----------



## El Pachuco 818




----------



## El Pachuco 818




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by El Pachuco 818_@Jun 29 2008, 06:59 PM~10976232
> *So I just got back from the Good Times show in Highland Park....FUCK IT WAS HOT!!!
> 
> How Was Corona???
> *


corona was a long ass drive!! not too many cars n bikes...the o.c. guys were out in force...kenny was m.i.a....ill post pics later on when i get home...


----------



## El Pachuco 818

so much for the debut hahaha


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 29 2008, 08:08 PM~10976798
> *corona was a long ass drive!! not too many cars n bikes...the o.c. guys were out in force...kenny was m.i.a....ill post pics later on when i get home...
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no: nope didnt make it dont have pedals , gooseneck , seat , sissy bar so no point in going  but hope you guys had fun


----------



## ROLLER13

ITS OKAY EL PACHUCO 818 EVERYBODY HAS A BAD DAY.

:thumbsup:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 29 2008, 06:22 PM~10976027
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how did you make the mirrior ?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 29 2008, 10:00 PM~10977735
> *how did you make the mirrior ?
> *


acid etch with stencil....i asked angel the same thing at the show... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 29 2008, 08:53 PM~10977159
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  nope didnt make it dont have pedals , gooseneck , seat , sissy bar so no point in going   but hope you guys had fun
> *


im plannin on selling the bircage pedals from my orange bike....let me know if interested. they have never been ridden on and the chrome is pretty nice...


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 29 2008, 10:09 PM~10977797
> *im plannin on selling the bircage pedals from my orange bike....let me know if interested. they have never been ridden on and the chrome is pretty nice...
> *


how much .. but i dont have anything birdcage  i like that mirrior idea thing how hard is to angel post a how to for us i would like to make a bunch of these for a display that would look pretty bad ass


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 29 2008, 10:27 PM~10977883
> *how much .. but i dont have anything birdcage    i like that mirrior idea thing how hard is to angel post a how to for us i would like to make a bunch of these for a display that would look pretty bad ass
> *


20 bucks...i paid 35 for them...im sure they will look good regardless...but thats up to you. dude, he told me exactly how to do this shit...all he said is to get the design you want as a sticker stencil, and you could get the acid at michaels arts n crafts...just spread it inside the stencil and let it set, then rinse off the excess and peel off the stencil...i remember doin that shit in art class in jr high............many years ago... :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

dang that shit will be expensive for the sticker part ill get back to you on the pedals let me see if i get some cash in this week


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 29 2008, 10:36 PM~10977935
> *dang that shit will be expensive for the sticker part ill get back to you on the pedals let me see if i get some cash in this week
> *


i know man...the stencil is the costliest part....but i think im gonna work on designing a solid stencil to use for stuff like this...ill post up pics of what i come up with...no worries on the pedals man, im in no rush...still hafta get my new pedals plated...


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 29 2008, 10:38 PM~10977958
> *i know man...the stencil is the costliest part....but i think im gonna work on designing a solid stencil to use for stuff like this...ill post up pics of what i come up with...no worries on the pedals man, im in no rush...still hafta get my new pedals plated...
> *


  any updates on shows i can attend too ? near me especially gas is a killer i would love to show this bike soon


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 29 2008, 10:41 PM~10977970
> *  any updates on shows i can attend too ? near me especially gas is a killer i would love to show this bike soon
> *


i dont know of anything goin on out there...just stuff around here...unless you wanna show at the viejitos show on july 12th...we might just hit that one up..its on a saturday...


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 29 2008, 10:46 PM~10978010
> *i dont know of anything goin on out there...just stuff around here...unless you wanna show at the viejitos show on july 12th...we might just hit that one up..its on a saturday...
> *


which is where more info ? please


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 29 2008, 10:47 PM~10978020
> *which is where more info ? please
> *


at the anaheim market place in anaheim...seen pics of the show in street low a few times, it looks like it gets pretty damn big!!! how come you n your boys didnt go to the quakes show last night??


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 29 2008, 10:50 PM~10978032
> *at the anaheim market place in anaheim...seen pics of the show in street low a few times, it looks like it gets pretty damn big!!! how come you n your boys didnt go to the quakes show last night??
> *


we had a gig in sd last night ... so no quakes  are you going to be showing youre bikes at the show ?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 29 2008, 10:53 PM~10978051
> *we had a gig in sd last night ... so no quakes    are you going to be showing youre bikes at the show ?
> *


ah ok...the quakes were fucken bad ass!! yep ima bring out the orange bike and the pink one too...hopefully i can get a couple more of these lazy fucks to bring out their bikes too...


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 29 2008, 10:55 PM~10978060
> *ah ok...the quakes were fucken bad ass!! yep ima bring out the orange bike and the pink one too...hopefully i can get a couple more of these lazy fucks to bring out their bikes too...
> *


ohh okay thats my goal to go but cant promise nothing with gas


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 29 2008, 10:58 PM~10978085
> *ohh okay thats my goal to go but cant promise nothing with gas
> *


well hopefully you can make it..it would be kool to finally see sophias bike in person...


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 29 2008, 11:03 PM~10978117
> *well hopefully you can make it..it would be kool to finally see sophias bike in person...
> *


i went to la on friday and bought a piece of material for her seat and just fast and simple cover up  so the seat should be back tomorrow ... pics as soon as i get the seat back


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 29 2008, 11:07 PM~10978150
> *i went to la on friday and bought a piece of material for her seat and just fast and simple cover up   so the seat should be back tomorrow ... pics as soon as i get the seat back
> *


kool man..cant wait to see the seat...what kinda material did you get?? oh yea, if you can, get me a measurement of her bike from tire to tire, so that when i build the lil turntable for it, i can make the rail too...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up guys


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 29 2008, 11:11 PM~10978176
> *kool man..cant wait to see the seat...what kinda material did you get?? oh yea, if you can, get me a measurement of her bike from tire to tire, so that when i build the lil turntable for it, i can make the rail too...
> *


some fake ostrich white for 4 bucks so i was might as well cant hurt


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 29 2008, 11:12 PM~10978188
> *wuz up guys
> *


yo!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

whats crackin homie how is cali treating you guys


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 29 2008, 11:14 PM~10978199
> *some fake ostrich white for 4 bucks so i was might as well cant hurt
> *


kool...hey, when the box is built, did you want it done in ostrich also or some magenta velour?? we could do the upholstery on it before lettin you take it...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 29 2008, 11:22 PM~10978250
> *whats crackin homie how is cali treating you guys
> *


everything is kool over here man...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 30 2008, 12:26 AM~10978286
> *everything is kool over here man...
> *


same here we just chillin out relaxing :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 29 2008, 11:27 PM~10978294
> *same here we just chillin out relaxing  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 29 2008, 11:24 PM~10978271
> *kool...hey, when the box is built, did you want it done in ostrich also or some magenta velour?? we could do the upholstery on it before lettin you take it...
> *


how much is this going to be ? with pink stuff ?


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 29 2008, 11:36 PM~10978347
> *how much is this going to be ? with pink stuff ?
> *


the box will be no charge, since im makin it from the extra wood from my box..the upholstery ill hafta ask mike about, but it shouldnt be too much...the main headache will be the rail and motor, everything else should be pretty cheap..


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 29 2008, 11:39 PM~10978366
> *the box will be no charge, since im makin it from the extra wood from my box..the upholstery ill hafta ask mike about, but it shouldnt be too much...the main headache will be the rail and motor, everything else should be pretty cheap..
> *


let me know


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 29 2008, 11:40 PM~10978371
> *let me know
> *


will do man!! dont forget to get me the length measurement on the bike for the rail...


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 29 2008, 11:47 PM~10978404
> *will do man!! dont forget to get me the length measurement on the bike for the rail...
> *


will do as soon as i get some nuts for the front rim


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 29 2008, 11:50 PM~10978422
> *will do as soon as i get some nuts for the front rim
> *


kool... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## bad news




----------



## El Pachuco 818

yo eric you find the serial number on the frame?


----------



## bad news

will the oc guys be attending this show ?


----------



## OGDinoe1

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

:biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by El Pachuco 818_@Jun 30 2008, 09:32 PM~10986019
> *yo eric you find the serial number on the frame?
> *


havent dug it out the shed yet...ill do it this sunday...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 1 2008, 11:03 PM~10994836
> *will the oc guys be attending this show ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


we wont...thats the same day as roberts baby shower... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jul 2 2008, 08:43 PM~11001613
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


'sup alex!!


----------



## El Pachuco 818

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 3 2008, 04:01 PM~11007835
> *havent dug it out the shed yet...ill do it this sunday...
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN

:wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 4 2008, 12:35 PM~11013148
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bad news

well she almost there


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 4 2008, 02:24 PM~11013736
> *well she almost there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good man!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 4 2008, 02:15 PM~11013697
> *:wave:
> *


what you up 2 ?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 4 2008, 03:56 PM~11014098
> *what you up 2 ?
> *


dyin in this heat!!! we are catchin the back heat from the fire in malibu.... :angry: 

what you up to man??


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 4 2008, 04:39 PM~11014266
> *dyin in this heat!!! we are catchin the back heat from the fire in malibu.... :angry:
> 
> what you up to man??
> *


just chillin


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## BASH3R

:wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jul 5 2008, 11:42 PM~11020366
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bad news

how was hootenanny


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 6 2008, 12:31 AM~11020588
> *how was hootenanny
> *


we didnt go after all...no extra funds...i think chuco went though...damn, i was lookin forward to seeing throw rag, guana batz n mike ness..


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 6 2008, 12:38 AM~11020611
> *we didnt go after all...no extra funds...i think chuco went though...damn, i was lookin forward to seeing throw rag, guana batz n mike ness..
> *


you know pip leaves 20 min away from hemet in murrieta yeah no money here either and gas but my buddys went go see the shit kickers


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 4 2008, 02:24 PM~11013736
> *well she almost there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Does anyone have a light like the one on this bike?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 6 2008, 12:50 AM~11020647
> *you know pip leaves 20 min away from hemet in murrieta yeah no money here either and gas but my buddys went go see the shit kickers
> *


man it sucks bein broke!!! :angry:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 6 2008, 01:03 AM~11020691
> *man it sucks bein broke!!! :angry:
> *


yup for sure


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 6 2008, 01:06 AM~11020706
> *yup for sure
> *


any more progress on sophias bike?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 6 2008, 01:08 AM~11020712
> *any more progress on sophias bike?
> *


iam at a complete stop need money for pedals and sissy bar just buying simple crap and if she likes it later down the road when money is nice again quality upgrades  but i got the seat recovered no more bears and bought a neck until i can fix my schwinn one


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 6 2008, 01:11 AM~11020722
> *iam at a complete stop need money for pedals and sissy bar just buying simple crap and if she likes it later down the road when money is nice again quality upgrades   but i got the seat recovered no more bears and bought a neck until i can fix my schwinn one
> *


well you know what they say man, perfection takes time...............and money...


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 6 2008, 01:14 AM~11020737
> *well you know what they say man, perfection takes time...............and money...
> *


well shit things take money lol but hopefully she likes i have some plans for her bike but i dont know what do you think of air for it


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 6 2008, 01:22 AM~11020755
> *well shit things take money lol but hopefully she likes i have some plans for her bike but i dont know what do you think of air for it
> *


air set up sounds pretty kool for it man!! im sure she will dig the bike!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 6 2008, 01:24 AM~11020759
> *air set up sounds pretty kool for it man!! im sure she will dig the bike!
> *


iam kind of iffy of the co2 thing i heard you can convert the paint ball tank to take air


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 6 2008, 01:25 AM~11020767
> *iam kind of iffy of the co2 thing i heard you can convert the paint ball tank to take air
> *


i think alot of the guys with air set ups use paintball tanks...looks pretty easy from some of the set ups i have seen..


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## El Pachuco 818

hey brothas!


----------



## SKReeCH

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 2 2006, 02:26 AM~5537287
> *whos white trike is that  :biggrin: my badge for now ill post my bike in a couple of weeks  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i know im 2 years late on this topic, but whats that blue shit on this badge?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Jul 8 2008, 09:24 PM~11042978
> *i know im 2 years late on this topic, but whats that blue shit on this badge?
> *


i dont see blue shit but if you talking about behind the gold its chrome


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by El Pachuco 818_@Jul 8 2008, 02:24 PM~11039341
> *hey brothas!
> *


'sup zooter!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 8 2008, 09:33 PM~11043062
> *i dont see blue shit but if you talking about behind the gold its chrome
> *


shit man, when the flash turns chrome blue, thats a sign of some good chrome work!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN

TTT


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## SAC_TOWN

:wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 9 2008, 11:34 PM~11052928
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: what up homie!


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 9 2008, 11:36 PM~11052940
> *:wave: what up homie!
> *


nuthin just chillin..............wat u up 2 ?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 9 2008, 11:37 PM~11052944
> *nuthin just chillin..............wat u up 2 ?
> *


chillin and listenin to some oldies...'bout to hit the hay in a few...


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 9 2008, 11:41 PM~11052966
> *chillin and listenin to some oldies...'bout to hit the hay in a few...
> *


----------



## chamuco61

uffin:


----------



## SKReeCH

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 9 2008, 02:00 AM~11044112
> *shit man, when the flash turns chrome blue, thats a sign of some good chrome work!!
> *


oh word, i thought it was crystal work, but shit thats whats up too.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 10 2008, 12:41 AM~11052966
> *chillin and listenin to some oldies...'bout to hit the hay in a few...
> *


what it do bro


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Jul 9 2008, 11:49 PM~11053013
> *oh word, i thought it was crystal work, but shit thats whats up too.
> *


my brother is in the process of doing up a schwinn badge (large 1950's era) in genuine swarovski crystals...just like he did his plaque. if it comes out good, we are gonna do a few of them and sell them...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 9 2008, 11:52 PM~11053031
> *what it do bro
> *


kickin it man...gonna go light the fire under that guys ass tomorrow!!! hes had long enough to do that work for me...you know what im talkin 'bout....last laff issue 3 is comin out soon....gonna request a case of them fuckers and sell them over here...only cuz my feature is in it!!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 9 2008, 11:55 PM~11053049
> *my brother is in the process of doing up a schwinn badge (large 1950's era) in genuine swarovski crystals...just like he did his plaque. if it comes out good, we are gonna do a few of them and sell them...
> *


i NEED ONE of those for sofias bike :0


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 9 2008, 11:58 PM~11053075
> *i NEED ONE of those for sofias bike  :0
> *


pink n clear stones?? ill talk to mike n see what he can come up with...


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 10 2008, 12:03 AM~11053105
> *pink n clear stones?? ill talk to mike n see what he can come up with...
> *


yes please :0 i have a badge


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 10 2008, 12:57 AM~11053065
> *kickin it man...gonna go light the fire under that guys ass tomorrow!!! hes had long enough to do that work for me...you know what im talkin 'bout....last laff issue 3 is comin out soon....gonna request a case of them fuckers and sell them over here...only cuz my feature is in it!!
> *


nope he said your bike was junk lol yea i know i am getting 10 for around here


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 10 2008, 12:08 AM~11053128
> *yes please  :0 i have a badge
> *


kool...let me get a hold of the colors of stones, and ill pass the word along to mike...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 10 2008, 12:08 AM~11053130
> *nope he said your bike was junk lol yea i know i am getting 10 for around here
> *


i got your junk right here pal!!!! 
:angry: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

man, he really needs to distribute better though...i think with the issues i get, im gonna hit up a few local stores and shops over here about carrying the mag...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 10 2008, 01:13 AM~11053158
> *i got your junk right here pal!!!!
> :angry:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> man, he really needs to distribute better though...i think with the issues i get, im gonna hit up a few local stores and shops over here about carrying the mag...
> *


yea i am glad he is back in business it sucks :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 10 2008, 12:18 AM~11053185
> *yea i am glad he is back in business it sucks :biggrin:
> *


x2..


----------



## El Pachuco 818

yo eric remember those 30 bucks i gave you to do the bondo on my cruiser frame??

can you deduct that from my 20'' bike tab?


----------



## 1SNOOPY

ERIC WATS GOOD??? WE GOT A SHOW COMIN UP NEXT SUNDAY ON THA 20TH. DONT WANT TO SOUND LIKE A PAIN IN THA ASS BUT HAVE U HEARD ANYTHING FROM THA CUTTER. LET ME KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by El Pachuco 818_@Jul 10 2008, 01:10 PM~11056864
> *yo eric remember those 30 bucks i gave you to do the bondo on my cruiser frame??
> 
> can you deduct that from my 20'' bike tab?
> *


yea man, we can do that...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Jul 11 2008, 09:21 AM~11063420
> *ERIC WATS GOOD??? WE GOT A SHOW COMIN UP NEXT SUNDAY ON THA 20TH. DONT WANT TO SOUND LIKE A PAIN IN THA ASS BUT HAVE U HEARD ANYTHING FROM THA CUTTER. LET ME KNOW :biggrin:
> *


no word yet man...been real busy lately so i havent had a chance to call him this week..but ill call him this monday n ill let you know what he says...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Shot Callers ready for 2marro?IMPERIALS show


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jul 12 2008, 07:31 PM~11074236
> *Shot Callers ready for 2marro?IMPERIALS show
> *


not gonna be able to make it...already planned on checkin out pomona for a lil bit then one of our members is having a baby shower tomorrow too...maybe next year...you still wanna come to the barbecue chuck?? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 13 2008, 12:11 AM~11075823
> *
> *


'sup juan..


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## chamuco61

:wave:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 13 2008, 12:18 AM~11075848
> *:wave:
> *


wat u up 2


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 13 2008, 12:21 AM~11075859
> *wat u up 2
> *


chillin...and u?


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 13 2008, 12:25 AM~11075879
> *chillin...and u?
> *


listenin 2 music


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 13 2008, 12:27 AM~11075888
> *listenin 2 music
> *


what u listenin to??


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 13 2008, 12:28 AM~11075894
> *what u listenin to??
> *


Zapp & Roger  


http://youtube.com/watch?v=Q5Zjrcp45gI


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 13 2008, 12:30 AM~11075899
> *Zapp & Roger
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Q5Zjrcp45gI
> *


some ol skool shit!!! kool!!

im listenin to my friends band...'onewordsolution'


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 13 2008, 12:33 AM~11075907
> *some ol skool shit!!! kool!!
> 
> im listenin to my friends band...'onewordsolution'
> *


  whens the next show u goin 2 ?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 13 2008, 12:34 AM~11075915
> * whens the next show u goin 2 ?
> *


im thinkin not til next month...got some detail work to do to my bike, re-build my display and get some extra cash for entry fees n shit...but definitely gonna be hittin this local show we have over here from victory outreach in september..


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 13 2008, 12:36 AM~11075924
> *im thinkin not til next month...got some detail work to do to my bike, re-build my display and get some extra cash for entry fees n shit...but definitely gonna be hittin this local show we have over here from victory outreach in september..
> *


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 13 2008, 12:37 AM~11075925
> *
> *


im gonna build a couple turntables, one for my bike and one for bad news for his daughters bike...if i get my hands on enough of the motors, im gonna build a few to sell...that should help me get some extra funds...


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 13 2008, 12:38 AM~11075932
> *im gonna build a couple turntables, one for my bike and one for bad news for his daughters bike...if i get my hands on enough of the motors, im gonna build a few to sell...that should help me get some extra funds...
> *


pics when your done :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 13 2008, 12:40 AM~11075941
> *pics when your done :biggrin:
> *


will do man...may even start up a topic for them too, maybe i can sling a few on here... :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 13 2008, 12:47 AM~11075972
> *will do man...may even start up a topic for them too, maybe i can sling a few on here... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## sic713

sup foolios


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 14 2008, 06:43 PM~11087760
> *sup foolios
> *


'sup man!!


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## bad news

that be cool to get a pic of the 12" bikes together with the kids


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 15 2008, 04:25 PM~11096197
> *that be cool to get a pic of the 12" bikes together with the kids
> *


it sure would!!


----------



## chamuco61

its almost barbecue time!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

where the hell is everybody these days??? :angry:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 17 2008, 06:46 PM~11115449
> *where the hell is everybody these days??? :angry:
> *


i dont know iam always here sadly


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 17 2008, 07:46 PM~11115449
> *where the hell is everybody these days??? :angry:
> *


hey call me when you get a chance i need to talk to about a couple thangs


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 17 2008, 06:57 PM~11115542
> *hey call me when you get a chance i need to talk to about a couple thangs
> *


ill hit u up tomorrow


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 17 2008, 11:43 PM~11117750
> *ill hit u up tomorrow
> *


ok :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

:wave: wut up SHOT CALLERS?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jul 18 2008, 10:59 PM~11125529
> *:wave: wut up SHOT CALLERS?
> *


whats goin on chuck!! :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

what it does homies


----------



## chamuco61

chillin!! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hell i about to crash for the night have to get up early tomorrow


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

WHATS UP PEOPLE HOW HAVE U FOOS BEEN


----------



## OGDinoe1

TTT


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 805 BABY.GOR13_@Jul 19 2008, 08:45 PM~11129608
> *WHATS UP PEOPLE HOW HAVE U FOOS BEEN
> *


 :0 gawddammmm!!! where you been hidin???


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jul 19 2008, 11:06 PM~11130271
> *TTT
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

:wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 19 2008, 11:38 PM~11130464
> *:wave:
> *


whats goin on man!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 19 2008, 11:42 PM~11130495
> *whats goin on man!!
> *


nuthin just hella tired..........wats good with u ?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 19 2008, 11:44 PM~11130509
> *nuthin just hella tired..........wats good with u ?
> *


chillin...gettin my camera n shit ready, gonna shoot some pics tomorrow..


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 19 2008, 11:53 PM~11130577
> *chillin...gettin my camera n shit ready, gonna shoot some pics tomorrow..
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 19 2008, 11:53 PM~11130579
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 20 2008, 12:53 AM~11130577
> *chillin...gettin my camera n shit ready, gonna shoot some pics tomorrow..
> *


hey i shot you a call and left a massage i need to holla at you for something


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 19 2008, 11:32 PM~11130418
> *:0 gawddammmm!!! where you been hidin???
> *



IVE BEEN BUSTED I JUST GOT OUT SO WHERES MY PLAQUE AT AND MY T SHIRT G ....AND 
HOW MUCH


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

A WAS UP STR8 CLOWNIN DID U GET MY MESSAGE HOMIE OR WHAT


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 20 2008, 08:56 PM~11135814
> *hey i shot you a call and left a massage i need to holla at you for something
> *


ill hit u up tomorrow man...im tired as hell right now...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 805 BABY.GOR13_@Jul 20 2008, 10:01 PM~11136420
> *IVE BEEN BUSTED I JUST GOT OUT SO WHERES MY PLAQUE AT AND MY T SHIRT G ....AND
> HOW MUCH
> *


we gonna be doin a shirt order next month...as for the plaque, not til we see a bike...club policy, bikes must earn plaque :biggrin:


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 20 2008, 10:13 PM~11136524
> *we gonna be doin a shirt order next month...as for the plaque, not til we see a bike...club policy, bikes must earn plaque :biggrin:
> *



oright homie thats cool


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 20 2008, 11:12 PM~11136508
> *ill hit u up tomorrow man...im tired as hell right now...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## chamuco61

:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 23 2008, 12:52 AM~11156379
> *:nicoderm: :wave:
> *


 :wave: what u up 2 ?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 23 2008, 12:52 AM~11156381
> *:wave: what u up 2 ?
> *


kickin it and fuckin around on here and myspace...and you??


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 23 2008, 01:10 AM~11156403
> *kickin it and fuckin around on here and myspace...and you??
> *


same thing


----------



## bad news

:biggrin:


----------



## BallerzEmpire B.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 2 2006, 12:10 AM~5537227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey i heard u can make turntables?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by BallerzEmpire B.C._@Jul 23 2008, 02:45 PM~11160886
> *hey i heard u can make turntables?
> *


yea, im gonna be making a few pretty soon and puttin them up for sale...you interested?? pm me and ill get you a price and whatever info you need..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 805 BABY.GOR13_@Jul 20 2008, 11:03 PM~11136441
> *A WAS UP STR8 CLOWNIN  DID U GET MY MESSAGE HOMIE OR WHAT
> *


nope? when


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 23 2008, 02:32 PM~11160788
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :|


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 23 2008, 11:28 PM~11164984
> *yea, im gonna be making a few pretty soon and puttin them up for sale...you interested?? pm me and ill get you a price and whatever info you need..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 23 2008, 10:31 PM~11165013
> *:nicoderm:  :|
> *


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 23 2008, 10:43 PM~11165106
> *
> *


'sup brotha kenny!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 23 2008, 11:03 PM~11165246
> *'sup brotha kenny!! :biggrin:
> *


not much man just chillin


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 23 2008, 11:11 PM~11165302
> *not much man just chillin
> *


i hear that...


----------



## chamuco61

lets get this bitch back to the top!!! :werd:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 24 2008, 12:42 AM~11165810
> *lets get this bitch back to the top!!!  :werd:
> *


okay :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jul 24 2008, 02:53 PM~11170352
> *okay :biggrin:
> *


ey chuck, you still comin down to grub with us??


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61

back to the first page..............................again...


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## chamuco61

third fuckin page!!!!!!!!???? :angry: :rant:


----------



## chamuco61

:uh:


----------



## bad news

sorry people been whoring up the forums lately ... so what you been up to eric


----------



## chamuco61

not much...just keepin busy building turntables, shooting pictures, takin daily shits, goin to work.... :biggrin: what you up to kenny?? you comin down for the barbecue sunday??


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

WAS UP WHOS OUT THERE


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 805 BABY.GOR13_@Jul 29 2008, 10:47 PM~11212635
> *WAS UP WHOS OUT THERE
> *


what up man!!


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

WHATS UP WHAT YOU BEEN UP TOO ANYTHING NEW OR WHAT WHATS UP WITH THE OTHER VENTURA COUNTY GUY


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 23 2008, 10:29 PM~11164992
> *nope? when
> *


I NEED SOME PARTS YOU THINK YOU COULD HOOK IT UP OR WHAT I NEED SEVERAL OF THEM


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 805 BABY.GOR13_@Jul 29 2008, 11:00 PM~11212706
> *WHATS UP WHAT YOU BEEN UP TOO ANYTHING NEW OR WHAT WHATS UP WITH THE OTHER VENTURA COUNTY GUY
> *


he found another club already...


----------



## BASH3R

ay chamuco i found this video with your bike in it :0


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jul 30 2008, 01:18 PM~11216330
> *ay chamuco i found this video with your bike in it :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: yup...the footage on it was from my photoshoot a while back for last laff magazine...which is finally out!! now, hopefully the bike video will come out too!!


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61

:uh:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

:wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 1 2008, 11:36 PM~11239826
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## chamuco61

its almost barbecue time!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 2 2008, 11:12 PM~11245082
> *:wave:
> *


what u been up 2 fool ?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 2 2008, 11:45 PM~11245294
> *what u been up 2 fool ?
> *


just workin n shit man....what about you??


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 2 2008, 11:52 PM~11245328
> *just workin n shit man....what about you??
> *


nuthin just been kickin back


----------



## bad news

sorry eric no one was in a borrowing mood


----------



## OGDinoe1

Supp Eric thanx for the invite bro,good seeing you guys yesterday


----------



## El Pachuco 818

Good BBQ Eric!
ey kenny hope to see you at the victory outreach in septemeber


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 4 2008, 01:19 AM~11252170
> *sorry eric no one was in a borrowing mood
> *


its kool man...maybe next time!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 4 2008, 08:03 AM~11253051
> *Supp Eric thanx for the invite bro,good seeing you guys yesterday
> *


any time man!! it was kool kickin it with you guys..


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by El Pachuco 818_@Aug 4 2008, 08:20 PM~11260232
> *Good BBQ Eric!
> ey kenny hope to see you at the victory outreach in septemeber
> *


it sure was!! hopefully next time, everyone can come out from o.c. and hemet!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

finally!!! the magazine with my bike feature in it is finally out!! ill scan in and post up the feature as soon as they arrive at my house... :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Pics of your Lincoln.


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 5 2008, 10:19 PM~11271422
> *Pics of your Lincoln.
> *


tomorrow... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up family how you all doing hey eric get at me bro


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 6 2008, 08:42 PM~11279956
> *wuz up family how you all doing hey eric get at me bro
> *


chillin man!!.................you gots a pm..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 6 2008, 11:49 PM~11281122
> *chillin man!!.................you gots a pm..
> *


REPLYED HOE


----------



## chamuco61

:biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave: wassup guys long time no post...ive been goin places to get autographs for my bike and a few games...well ill be takin off this monday to boot camp for 3 months so ill see you guys aroundbut either snoop or my mom will take my bike to tha shows so hopefully theyll make it to tha show in sept.


----------



## 1SNOOPY

ALRIGHT ERIC HERE WE GO AGAIN BRO I HATE TO ASK MAN BUT I THINK U AGREE WIT ME WHEN I SAY THA GUY IS TAKING WAY TOO LONG WITH EM PLAQUES N CHARMS BRO WE GAVE THAT FOOL WAY TOO MUCH MONEY TO JUST SAY FORGET IT BRO SO HIT ME UP BRO I KNOW ITS NOT UR FAULT HOMIE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Aug 7 2008, 02:58 PM~11285930
> *:wave: wassup guys long time no post...ive been goin places to get autographs for my bike and a few games...well ill be takin off this monday to boot camp for 3 months so ill see you guys aroundbut either snoop or my mom will take my bike to tha shows so hopefully theyll make it to tha show in sept.
> *


damn 3 months of bootcamp holla at you when you get back stay safe


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Aug 7 2008, 01:58 PM~11285930
> *:wave: wassup guys long time no post...ive been goin places to get autographs for my bike and a few games...well ill be takin off this monday to boot camp for 3 months so ill see you guys aroundbut either snoop or my mom will take my bike to tha shows so hopefully theyll make it to tha show in sept.
> *


hey man!! stay safe at boot camp...see ya when you get back!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Aug 7 2008, 02:06 PM~11286007
> *ALRIGHT ERIC HERE WE GO AGAIN BRO I HATE TO ASK MAN BUT I THINK U AGREE WIT ME WHEN I SAY THA GUY IS TAKING WAY TOO LONG WITH EM PLAQUES N CHARMS BRO WE GAVE THAT FOOL WAY TOO MUCH MONEY TO JUST SAY FORGET IT BRO SO HIT ME UP BRO I KNOW ITS NOT UR FAULT HOMIE
> *


yea man, i do agree...but im a lil at fault too, as i havent been able to really check up on things at his shop n shit, but ima call him later on today n see whats the progress...pm me a number where i can reach you at so that i can call you when i have further info...


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 4 2008, 10:15 PM~11262003
> *any time man!! it was kool kickin it with you guys..
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 7 2008, 08:40 PM~11289685
> *:yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


lets make this show happen man!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## 817Lowrider

WHATS UP ERIC KENNY AND THE REST OF SHOT CALLERS!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 6 2008, 01:20 AM~11271823
> *tomorrow... :biggrin:
> *


LIES!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 9 2008, 10:45 PM~11304327
> *WHATS  UP ERIC KENNY AND THE REST OF SHOT CALLERS!!!!!!!
> *


'sup juan!?!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 10 2008, 12:53 AM~11304369
> *'sup juan!?!
> *


just got back from the club Im thowed!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 9 2008, 10:46 PM~11304336
> *LIES!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 10 2008, 12:54 AM~11304377
> *:nono:  :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE RETURN OF SHOT CALLERS C.C.


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 9 2008, 10:59 PM~11304395
> *THE RETURN OF SHOT CALLERS C.C.
> *


thats right!!! so far under construction are my linc, my brothers 41 chevy, and my homie victors el camino...


----------



## 310low'n'slow




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 10 2008, 01:01 AM~11304405
> *thats right!!! so far under construction are my linc, my brothers 41 chevy, and my homie victors el camino...
> *


  Thats whats up man.


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 310low'n'slow_@Aug 9 2008, 11:25 PM~11304549
> *
> *


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 9 2008, 11:26 PM~11304552
> *  Thats whats up man.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 10 2008, 09:47 PM~11311304
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


what up alex?!!?! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 10 2008, 09:51 PM~11311359
> *:wave:
> *


'sup sergio!!!


----------



## chamuco61

:angry: fuckin pigs towed my lincoln from in front of my lady's house!!! :angry:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 11 2008, 02:54 PM~11316571
> *:angry: fuckin pigs towed my lincoln from in front of my lady's house!!!  :angry:
> *


 :machinegun: :tears: :guns: :burn: :banghead: :rant:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 11 2008, 06:57 PM~11318689
> *:machinegun:  :tears:  :guns:  :burn:  :banghead:  :rant:
> *


for reals man...fuckit, i went down to the tow yard to get it outta hock when i got off work yesterday, and on the way out, some fool offered me a grand for it, so i said fuckit, and took the cash...now im savin up for my bomba!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 12 2008, 05:00 PM~11326762
> *for reals man...fuckit, i went down to the tow yard to get it outta hock when i got off work yesterday, and on the way out, some fool offered me a grand for it, so i said fuckit, and took the cash...now im savin up for my bomba!!! :biggrin:
> *


damn atleast you have a grand to start to save


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 12 2008, 08:25 PM~11328910
> *damn atleast you have a grand to start to save
> *


yup!!


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## SAC_TOWN

:wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 14 2008, 12:09 AM~11340291
> *:wave:
> *


'sup man!?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 14 2008, 12:16 AM~11340328
> *'sup man!?!?! :biggrin:
> *


nuthin what u doin ?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 14 2008, 12:22 AM~11340349
> *nuthin what u doin ?
> *


not much, just makin a new playlist for my ipod...


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 14 2008, 12:26 AM~11340362
> *not much, just makin a new playlist for my ipod...
> *


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 14 2008, 12:26 AM~11340364
> *
> *


  

we gonna be having a bike show down here around december...you should bust a road trip!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 14 2008, 12:28 AM~11340373
> *
> 
> we gonna be having a bike show down here around december...you should bust a road trip!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 i dont think ill have a ride


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 14 2008, 12:29 AM~11340383
> *:0  i dont think ill have a ride
> *


damn...that sucks man!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 14 2008, 12:32 AM~11340400
> *damn...that sucks man!!
> *


yup it dose  i should be gettin my plaque in the next week or 2 :cheesy:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 14 2008, 12:33 AM~11340408
> *yup it dose   i should be gettin my plaque in the next week or 2 :cheesy:
> *


thats kool man!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 14 2008, 01:10 AM~11340523
> *thats kool man!!
> *


----------



## 1SNOOPY

WAT IT DO FAM WATS NEW? :biggrin:


----------



## ghost-rider

WAT UP 'SHOTCALLERS' FAM BAM?
LONG TIME NO TALK  
HOPEFULLY YOU GUYS GO TO THE CENTURY SHOW


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Aug 14 2008, 01:33 PM~11344272
> *WAT IT DO FAM WATS NEW? :biggrin:
> *


same shit different day....up to my ass in photoshoots and turntable building...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Aug 14 2008, 06:40 PM~11346882
> *WAT UP 'SHOTCALLERS' FAM BAM?
> LONG TIME NO TALK
> HOPEFULLY YOU GUYS GO TO THE CENTURY SHOW
> *


'sup man!! when and where is that show??


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 14 2008, 10:40 PM~11349129
> *same shit different day....up to my ass in photoshoots and turntable building...
> *


turtables sounds cool bro how much u chargin? :0


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Aug 14 2008, 06:40 PM~11346882
> *WAT UP 'SHOTCALLERS' FAM BAM?
> LONG TIME NO TALK
> HOPEFULLY YOU GUYS GO TO THE CENTURY SHOW
> *


yup me n my bro will be there.


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Aug 14 2008, 11:13 PM~11349340
> *turtables sounds cool bro how much u chargin? :0
> *


ill pm you my prices...since i hook up my club brothers...


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 14 2008, 10:41 PM~11349138
> *'sup man!! when and where is that show??
> *


THE SHOW IS THIS SUNDAY AT CENTURY HIGH SCHOOL :biggrin:


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Aug 14 2008, 11:18 PM~11349367
> *yup me n my bro will be there.
> *


KOO KOO, ARE YOU GUYS TAKING YOUR BIKES?
YOU GUS BETTER HAHA JK 
CUZ YOU GUYS GOT THOSE SICK BIKES :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Aug 14 2008, 11:26 PM~11349415
> *THE SHOW IS THIS SUNDAY AT CENTURY HIGH SCHOOL :biggrin:
> *


aww shit man, ill be in torrance at the gasoline alley open house show....my brother is takin his bug out there...


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Aug 14 2008, 11:28 PM~11349424
> *KOO KOO, ARE YOU GUYS TAKING YOUR BIKES?
> YOU GUS BETTER HAHA JK
> CUZ YOU GUYS GOT THOSE SICK BIKES :biggrin:
> *


hahaha yeah not sure if im takein my trike yet my bondo is funked up! im workin on a radical trike! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Aug 15 2008, 12:52 AM~11349787
> *hahaha yeah not sure if im takein my trike  yet my bondo is funked up! im workin on a radical trike! :biggrin:    :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SKReeCH

> WHAT KIND OF STONES DID YOU USE?


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 14 2008, 11:37 PM~11349470
> *aww shit man, ill be in torrance at the gasoline alley open house show....my brother is takin his bug out there...
> *


its al good bro :biggrin:


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Aug 15 2008, 12:52 AM~11349787
> *hahaha yeah not sure if im takein my trike  yet my bondo is funked up! im workin on a radical trike! :biggrin:    :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


a radical trike hno: please dont say 12 inch


----------



## chamuco61

> WHAT KIND OF STONES DID YOU USE?
> 
> 
> 
> only the best man....genuine hand cut swarovski crystals.. :biggrin: and some craft cement...
Click to expand...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Aug 16 2008, 06:05 PM~11361143
> *a radical trike  hno: please dont say 12 inch
> *


 :0


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 16 2008, 11:34 PM~11363057
> *:0
> *


AY BRO DO YOU KNOW ANYONE WHO IS SALE'ING ANY 12 INCH RIMS?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Aug 17 2008, 12:28 AM~11363216
> *AY BRO DO YOU KNOW ANYONE WHO IS SALE'ING  ANY 12 INCH RIMS?
> *


ill check around n let you know if i find any...


----------



## SKReeCH

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 17 2008, 01:32 AM~11363045
> *only the best man....genuine hand cut swarovski crystals.. :biggrin: and some craft cement...
> *


word, so do you do swarovski alot or was it just for this job?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Aug 17 2008, 03:00 PM~11365651
> *word, so do you do swarovski alot or was it just for this job?
> *


hey i am going to have you do me a charm it is big like 7"x7" it will be a wicked metal works charm  it will be 2 toned


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 17 2008, 07:29 AM~11363781
> *ill check around n let you know if i find any...
> *


THANX :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Aug 17 2008, 02:00 PM~11365651
> *word, so do you do swarovski alot or was it just for this job?
> *


my brother does them...hes currently workin on some schwinn badges, and a couple plaques for some homies from another club...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 17 2008, 02:35 PM~11365784
> *hey i am going to have you do me a charm it is big like 7"x7" it will be a wicked metal works charm    it will be 2 toned
> *


sounds good man, just let me know when!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Aug 17 2008, 07:11 PM~11367366
> *THANX  :biggrin:
> *


no problem man!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 17 2008, 09:35 PM~11368121
> *sounds good man, just let me know when!!
> *


how much you think it will cost me?


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Aug 16 2008, 06:05 PM~11361143
> *a radical trike  hno: please dont say 12 inch
> *


nah its a 20" but i got a sik ass frame  so was up bro still no club yet? join tha S`C family homie!!! :machinegun:


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Aug 18 2008, 12:58 AM~11369961
> *nah its a 20" but i got a sik ass frame  so was up bro still no club yet? join tha S`C family homie!!! :machinegun:
> *


damn i got scared :tears: i thought you were building a 12 its all good :biggrin: 
well no im in no club yet.... but thanx 4 the offering  you guys are always on my mind bro :thumbsup:


----------



## SKReeCH

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 17 2008, 10:38 PM~11368163
> *how much you think it will cost me?
> *


pm sent


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 17 2008, 08:38 PM~11368163
> *how much you think it will cost me?
> *


ill call you later on with the cost...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 18 2008, 06:39 PM~11375742
> *ill call you later on with the cost...
> *


yea i need it by the end of the year


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Aug 18 2008, 12:58 AM~11369961
> *nah its a 20" but i got a sik ass frame  so was up bro still no club yet? join tha S`C family homie!!! :machinegun:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:



> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Aug 18 2008, 01:57 AM~11370043
> *damn i got scared :tears: i thought you were building a 12 its all good :biggrin:
> well no im in no club yet.... but thanx 4 the offering   you guys are always on my mind bro  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: then quit beatin off around the bush n join us!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 18 2008, 05:40 PM~11375757
> *yea i need it by the end of the year
> *


as long as we have the stones in the color you want already, its a quick turn around!!


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 18 2008, 05:41 PM~11375768
> *
> :uh: then quit beatin off around the bush n join us!!!  :biggrin:
> *


haha maybe i want to finish my bike :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Aug 18 2008, 06:12 PM~11376042
> *haha maybe i want to finish my bike :biggrin:
> *


thats alright...we have quite a few members with their bikes under construction...


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Aug 18 2008, 06:12 PM~11376042
> *haha maybe i want to finish my bike :biggrin:
> *


hey bro ur bike aint bad at all! u should come to our meeting.


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 18 2008, 10:21 PM~11379025
> *thats alright...we have quite a few members with their bikes under construction...
> *


very true.


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 18 2008, 10:21 PM~11379025
> *thats alright...we have quite a few members with their bikes under construction...
> *


YOUVE GOT MAIL :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

uffin:


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 18 2008, 10:21 PM~11379025
> *thats alright...we have quite a few members with their bikes under construction...
> *


YEA I BET..BUT ITS ALL GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Aug 19 2008, 01:58 PM~11383942
> *hey bro ur bike aint bad at all! u should come to our meeting.
> *


YEA MAYBE... WHEN IS IT?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 18 2008, 10:21 PM~11379025
> *thats alright...we have quite a few members with their bikes under construction...
> *


 :biggrin: not me just waiting for a local show for me to show gas is to expesive for a jobless hobo :biggrin:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Aug 19 2008, 07:28 PM~11387310
> *YEA MAYBE... WHEN IS IT?
> *


we might have one next saturday ill let u know for sure.


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 19 2008, 08:07 PM~11387818
> *:biggrin:  not me just waiting for a local show for me to show gas is to expesive for a jobless hobo  :biggrin:
> *


wats up bro long tyme wats new?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 19 2008, 08:07 PM~11387818
> *:biggrin:  not me just waiting for a local show for me to show gas is to expesive for a jobless ****  :biggrin:
> *


i knew it....i knew it!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Aug 19 2008, 02:23 PM~11384137
> *YOUVE GOT MAIL                                                                                                    :biggrin:
> *


replied...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Aug 19 2008, 07:28 PM~11387310
> *YEA MAYBE... WHEN IS IT?
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Aug 19 2008, 10:57 PM~11389598
> *wats up bro long tyme wats new?
> *


nice talking to you tonight just let me know


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 19 2008, 11:23 PM~11390594
> *i knew it....i knew it!! :biggrin:
> *


iam still learning from the best (you ) :biggrin: nothing just trying to find a job and chet you had another little one ? snoop ? tell youre bro good luck in the military


----------



## El Pachuco 818

yo eric! know of a cheap 26" frame i can get my claws on ASAP?


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Aug 19 2008, 09:42 PM~11389363
> *we might have one next saturday ill let u know  for sure.
> *


YEA KOO


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 19 2008, 11:23 PM~11390594
> *i knew it....i knew it!! :biggrin:
> *


damn kenny way to put it out there...but we support u  wat u think eric can he stay in tha club? :biggrin:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Aug 20 2008, 05:25 PM~11396426
> *YEA KOO
> *


so wat u got planned for ur bike now? besides a shot callers plaque? :biggrin:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 20 2008, 01:54 AM~11391026
> *iam still learning from the best (you )  :biggrin:  nothing just trying to find a job and chet you had another little one ? snoop ? tell youre bro good luck in the military
> *


another baby naw just my boy but thats it lol hows ur lil girl? n my bro already took off to bootcamp but he should be bak in 3 months.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Aug 20 2008, 10:18 PM~11399230
> *another baby naw just my boy but thats it lol hows ur lil girl? n my bro already took off to bootcamp but he should be bak in 3 months.
> *


ohhh lol :biggrin: my lil girl is getting big man 3 1/2 already hopefully he likes it both my brother in laws took off also ones in florida and the other in hawaii they love the shit ones going to iraq here pretty soon


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Aug 20 2008, 09:34 PM~11398731
> *damn kenny way to put it out there...but we support u  wat u think eric can he stay in tha club? :biggrin:
> *


we are an equal opportunity club...our history of past closet cases can vouch for that claim!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 21 2008, 12:13 AM~11400108
> *we are an equal opportunity club...our history of past closet cases can vouch for that claim!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chamuco61

:biggrin:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Aug 20 2008, 05:25 PM~11396426
> *YEA KOO
> *


alright homie tha meeting is going down next saturday im not sure of tha date ill let u know where n wat tyme! :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Aug 24 2008, 02:45 AM~11423154
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


wuz up bro


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 24 2008, 02:06 AM~11423208
> *wuz up bro
> *


not much n u? im just chilln wit my boy?


----------



## chamuco61

:nicoderm:


----------



## bad news




----------



## 1SNOOPY

wat it do familia?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Aug 26 2008, 12:56 AM~11439716
> *wat it do familia?
> *


did you get the internets finally ?


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 26 2008, 01:07 AM~11439739
> *did you get the internets finally ?
> *


wat u mean bro? cus im always on here now? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Aug 26 2008, 02:19 PM~11443701
> *wat u mean bro? cus im always on here now?  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin: yeah lol


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 26 2008, 08:53 PM~11447446
> *:biggrin: yeah lol
> *


well yeah i did :biggrin: GOD BLESS US EVERYONE!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Aug 26 2008, 11:42 PM~11449049
> *well yeah i did :biggrin: GOD BLESS US EVERYONE!!!
> *


great......another post whore in training!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

'sup fuckers!!! news from the valley...we are actually planning our 2nd annual show to be held in december...its gonna be co-hosted by Neu Exposure and will be a toy drive to benefit the l.a. county fire dept 'spark of love' toy drive campaign...will post up further info as soon as i get it!!!


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 27 2008, 04:05 PM~11454024
> *'sup fuckers!!! news from the valley...we are actually planning our 2nd annual show to be held in december...its gonna be co-hosted by Neu Exposure and will be a toy drive to benefit the l.a. county fire dept 'spark of love' toy drive campaign...will post up further info as soon as i get it!!!
> *


SOUNDS GOOD BRO JUST LET ME KNOW THA DATE SO I CAN REQUEST IT OFF CUS IN DECEMBER ITS PRETTY HARD TO GET THOSE DAYS OFF.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 27 2008, 05:05 PM~11454024
> *'sup fuckers!!! news from the valley...we are actually planning our 2nd annual show to be held in december...its gonna be co-hosted by Neu Exposure and will be a toy drive to benefit the l.a. county fire dept 'spark of love' toy drive campaign...will post up further info as soon as i get it!!!
> *


hey bro thats cool if you want and can give you some gift cards to give away at the show or something like that?


----------



## BASH3R

Ay chamuco keep me updated on the show on september


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Aug 27 2008, 10:51 PM~11457942
> *SOUNDS GOOD BRO JUST LET ME KNOW THA DATE SO I CAN REQUEST IT OFF CUS IN DECEMBER ITS PRETTY HARD TO GET THOSE DAYS OFF.
> *


right now we have a proposed date of december 7th...but if it changes, ill be sure to let everyone know...ill have a for sure date by mid next week...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 27 2008, 11:47 PM~11458228
> *hey bro thats cool if you want and can give you some gift cards to give away at the show or something like that?
> *


yea man, whatever you would like to donate just let me know...ill even put you up on the flyer...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 28 2008, 12:09 AM~11458318
> *Ay chamuco keep me updated on the  show on september
> *


you mean the show in december?? :biggrin: ill definitely keep you posted..


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 28 2008, 04:04 PM~11463869
> *you mean the show in december??  :biggrin:  ill definitely keep you posted..
> *


yup :biggrin: 

thnx homie


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 28 2008, 05:48 PM~11464763
> *yup  :biggrin:
> 
> thnx homie
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 28 2008, 05:02 PM~11463859
> *yea man, whatever you would like to donate just let me know...ill even put you up on the flyer...
> *


ok i will hit up mitch and let you know tues bro :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 28 2008, 10:32 PM~11468102
> *ok i will hit up mitch and let you know tues bro  :biggrin:
> *


sounds good..


----------



## bad news

:rant:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 28 2008, 10:40 PM~11468185
> *:rant:
> *


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 28 2008, 10:45 PM~11468230
> *
> *


x2


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 28 2008, 11:42 PM~11468749
> *x2
> *


damn tourettes...


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 29 2008, 12:03 AM~11468870
> *damn tourettes...
> *


bless you .


----------



## chamuco61

im beyond blessings man... uffin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 29 2008, 03:41 PM~11474030
> *
> *


Supp Eric


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 29 2008, 09:04 PM~11475917
> *Supp Eric
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 28 2008, 10:32 PM~11468102
> *ok i will hit up mitch and let you know tues bro  :biggrin:
> *


PM sent


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1+Aug 29 2008, 09:04 PM~11475917-->
> 
> 
> 
> Supp Eric
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1SNOOPY_@Aug 30 2008, 12:18 AM~11477016
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


'sup fellas!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Aug 30 2008, 01:30 AM~11477060
> *PM sent
> *


cool they will be on the way i need to send all to homies


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 30 2008, 08:28 PM~11481216
> *cool they will be on the way i need to send all to homies
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

ShotCallers!!!


----------



## chamuco61

:wave:


----------



## bad news




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 1SNOOPY

wtf Y aint u hoes in bed? :angry:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Aug 31 2008, 12:32 AM~11482187
> *wtf Y aint u hoes in bed?      :angry:
> *


y aint you in bed???


----------



## chamuco61

i was takin a lil trip down memory lane and lookin at some of our past members bikes and a couple of our current ones in their beginning stages and i figured i would share them with you guys...check it out...


----------



## chamuco61

a few more...ill post more later on


----------



## 1SNOOPY

fukn sik :0


----------



## bad news

when i saw this bike in the lrb mag i fell in love with bike !!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 31 2008, 12:56 AM~11482251
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i saw this bike in the lrb mag i fell in love with bike !!!
> *



if it hadnt gotten fucked up after that one time i took it to vegas lookin like this, i would have easily left it alone...but due to the various damages it took on that road trip i had no choice but to make it what it is today...  i miss the chain link parts...


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 31 2008, 02:46 PM~11484376
> *if it hadnt gotten fucked up after that one time i took it to vegas lookin like this, i would have easily left it alone...but due to the various damages it took on that road trip i had no choice but to make it what it is today...  i miss the chain link parts...
> *


WHAT HAPPEND??


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 31 2008, 02:53 PM~11484404
> *WHAT HAPPEND??
> *


we reserved a van to take it to vegas, and when we got to the rental place to pick up the van, they went n gave the last one to these other people, so they gave us a compact suv, which if you combine my display with my luggage for that weekend, didnt leave much room for the bike, so it got pretty banged around on the ride back, since we had left the day after the show and carelessly packed the luggage on top of the bike instead of the bike on top of the luggage...


----------



## BASH3R

Damm homie that sucks. but ur bike looks clean though


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 31 2008, 07:33 PM~11485808
> *Damm homie that sucks. but ur bike looks clean though
> *


thanks man!! was plannin on retiring it, but i think ima re-do the display and bring it out to play a few more times... :biggrin:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

sounds good.eric any luk wit a motor for a trike turn table?i havent decided if im gonna hit up tha show thats comin up over here but would be cool if u can build that turntable before.get at me.


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Sep 2 2008, 12:56 AM~11495422
> *sounds good.eric any luk wit a motor for a trike turn table?i havent decided if im gonna hit up tha show thats comin up over here but would be cool if u can build that turntable before.get at me.
> *


im actually sposed to go down to the shop to check up on my order of battery op motors on friday, ima try to jack the catalog from the old man that i get them from so i can hook up my own orders...so, ill fully research the different motors better..


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 1 2008, 10:42 PM~11494927
> *thanks man!! was plannin on retiring it, but i think ima re-do the display and bring it out to play a few more times... :biggrin:
> *


Are u just gonna retire it or are u gonna sell it??


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

FIRME BIKES HOMIE


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 3 2008, 03:08 PM~11509243
> *Are u just gonna retire it or are u gonna sell it??
> *


retire it and save it for when i have kids...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 3 2008, 03:24 PM~11509351
> *FIRME BIKES HOMIE
> *


thanks man!!


----------



## the poor boys

TTT


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 3 2008, 02:05 PM~11508598
> *im actually sposed to go down to the shop to check up on my order of battery op motors on friday, ima try to jack the catalog from the old man that i get them from so i can hook up my own orders...so, ill fully research the different motors better..
> *


cool bro im a get me two turn tables from u :biggrin: let me know??? wats up wit em plakas n charms??? :dunno:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 31 2008, 12:56 AM~11482251
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i saw this bike in the lrb mag i fell in love with bike !!!
> *


NICE BIKE ......


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Sep 4 2008, 12:22 PM~11517716
> *cool bro im a get me two turn tables from u :biggrin:  let me know??? wats up wit em plakas n charms??? :dunno:
> *


for sure man...as for the other, im just waitin on a phone call.. :biggrin: ill let you know when i get it...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 4 2008, 12:33 PM~11517811
> *NICE BIKE ......
> *


thanks!


----------



## sureñosbluez

WHAZZ UP SHOT CALLERS  NICE BIKES VERY CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 4 2008, 11:48 PM~11523839
> *WHAZZ UP SHOT CALLERS   NICE BIKES VERY CLEAN :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie!! you got a nice lookin bike too!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 5 2008, 01:03 AM~11523925
> *thanks homie!! you got a nice lookin bike too!!
> *


THANKS CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 4 2008, 11:34 PM~11523762
> *for sure man...as for the other, im just waitin on a phone call.. :biggrin: ill let you know when i get it...
> *


 :thumbsup: please .


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Sep 5 2008, 12:23 PM~11527194
> *:thumbsup: please                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          .
> *


fo' sho' man!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

:nicoderm:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 6 2008, 05:52 PM~11536745
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

:wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 7 2008, 04:52 PM~11542032
> *:wave:
> *


what up?!?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 7 2008, 04:53 PM~11542041
> *what up?!?!?! :biggrin:
> *


nuthin just inside with the ac on :cheesy: wat u doin ?


----------



## bad news




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 7 2008, 04:54 PM~11542043
> *nuthin just inside with the ac on  :cheesy:  wat u doin ?
> *


chillin...bout to go out in a few...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 7 2008, 05:02 PM~11542092
> *
> *


what up kenny cochino!?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 7 2008, 05:33 PM~11542309
> *what up kenny cochino!?!?!  :biggrin:
> *


not much just chillin :biggrin:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

:wave: :wave: :wave: WATS UP FELLAS???


----------



## chamuco61

coughin my brains out...how bout you guys??


----------



## bad news

went to start practice for my g e d testing today :biggrin: planning to go to college get me some education :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 8 2008, 11:28 PM~11555340
> *went to start practice for my g e d testing today  :biggrin: planning to go to college get me some education  :biggrin:
> *


i should have stuck to college and finished my edumacation, that way i could have gotten a better job than i have...


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 9 2008, 04:04 PM~11560697
> *i should have stuck to college and finished my edumacation, that way i could have gotten a better job than i have...
> *


actually thats why iam doing this man iam tired of getting a job and as soon as i get shit straight with money bamm i get fired :uh: iam tired of it. :angry:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 9 2008, 06:25 PM~11561858
> *actually thats why iam doing this man iam tired of getting a job and as soon as i get shit straight with money bamm i get fired  :uh: iam tired of it.  :angry:
> *


i just want better pay!!!! i like working with those handicapped people, but theres too much fucken responsibility for what they pay....


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 9 2008, 09:55 PM~11564105
> *WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!
> *


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## BASH3R

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1

Supp homies :biggrin:


----------



## bad news




----------



## chamuco61

:biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

big ups to the '818 cruiser brigade' hahahahaha... we showed up to the dukes show today with nothing but beach cruisers... :biggrin: and by the end of the day, my moms old restored 60 schwinn hollywood took 2nd in 26" bikes, and we got back one of our old members that left for personal reasons....


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 14 2008, 10:29 PM~11603661
> *big ups to the '818 cruiser brigade' hahahahaha... we showed up to the dukes show today with nothing but beach cruisers... :biggrin: and by the end of the day, my moms old restored 60 schwinn hollywood took 2nd in 26" bikes, and we got back one of our old members that left for personal reasons....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news

:0


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 14 2008, 11:35 PM~11604151
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bad news




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

:wave: wut up SHOT CALLERS?


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 14 2008, 11:47 PM~11604208
> *
> *


WAT IT DEW SHOTCALLERS .......................


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 14 2008, 10:29 PM~11603661
> *big ups to the '818 cruiser brigade' hahahahaha... we showed up to the dukes show today with nothing but beach cruisers... :biggrin: and by the end of the day, my moms old restored 60 schwinn hollywood took 2nd in 26" bikes, and we got back one of our old members that left for personal reasons....
> *


 :0 nice!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Sep 15 2008, 05:35 AM~11604776
> *:wave: wut up SHOT CALLERS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats crackin chuck!!?? :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 15 2008, 05:44 AM~11604794
> *WAT IT DEW SHOTCALLERS .......................
> *


what up!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Sep 15 2008, 09:52 AM~11606012
> *:0 nice!
> *


 :biggrin: 

lots of new surprises are in store in the coming months....


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 15 2008, 05:25 PM~11609809
> *whats crackin chuck!!??  :biggrin:
> *



are you rolling to this?i might have to ask for the weekend off :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=422320


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Sep 15 2008, 05:39 PM~11609950
> *are you rolling to this?i might have to ask for the weekend off :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=422320
> *


i might roll out to this one...depending on if i have decent transportation for my bike...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up fool how you doing


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up fool how you doing :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Sep 15 2008, 06:39 PM~11609950
> *are you rolling to this?i might have to ask for the weekend off :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=422320
> *


lierrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 15 2008, 07:14 PM~11610901
> *wuz up fool how you doing :biggrin:
> *


keepin busy man!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 15 2008, 08:17 PM~11611484
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 16 2008, 08:18 PM~11620350
> *keepin busy man!!!
> *


so am i it has been crazy


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 16 2008, 08:33 PM~11621317
> *so am i it has been crazy
> *


i hear that man...i just sold my first turntable!!! gonna post up pics of it as soon as i get my camera back...


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 16 2008, 11:54 PM~11622564
> *i hear that man...i just sold my first turntable!!! gonna post up pics of it as soon as i get my camera back...
> *


hell yea :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 17 2008, 10:53 PM~11632532
> *hell yea  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


lets just hope that someone else dont decide to start sellin tables too and turning simple business into senseless beef!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 17 2008, 11:58 PM~11632552
> *lets just hope that someone else dont decide to start sellin tables too and turning simple business into senseless beef!!
> *


yep  but i hope you do sell alot


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 17 2008, 11:17 PM~11632632
> *yep    but i hope you do sell alot
> *


im gonna be posting up a topic for them as soon as my box is finished so that i can show both of them as examples...both are different sizes, and i will be offering various sizes and shapes of boxes..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 18 2008, 12:25 AM~11632678
> *im gonna be posting up a topic for them as soon as my box is finished so that i can show both of them as examples...both are different sizes, and i will be offering various sizes and shapes of boxes..
> *


cool can not wait


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 17 2008, 11:36 PM~11632758
> *cool can not wait
> *


that makes two of us...


----------



## SAC_TOWN

:wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 17 2008, 11:55 PM~11632864
> *:wave:
> *


'sup man!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 18 2008, 12:00 AM~11632891
> *'sup man!! :biggrin:
> *


chillin what u up 2 ?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 18 2008, 12:04 AM~11632912
> *chillin what u up 2 ?
> *


chillin and watchin some videos on youtube..


----------



## bad news




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 18 2008, 12:09 AM~11632927
> *
> *


'sup kenny!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 18 2008, 12:08 AM~11632926
> *chillin and watchin some videos on youtube..
> *


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 18 2008, 12:12 AM~11632936
> *
> *


hows your bike doin???


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 18 2008, 12:18 AM~11632951
> *hows your bike doin???
> *


good im about to sand it down in 2 weeks :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 18 2008, 12:19 AM~11632958
> *good im about to sand it down in 2 weeks  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 repaint or murals??


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 18 2008, 12:27 AM~11632983
> *:0 repaint or murals??
> *


pattern paint job and murlas


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 18 2008, 12:28 AM~11632986
> *pattern paint job and murlas
> *


kool beans man!!! cant wait to see it done!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 18 2008, 12:33 AM~11633002
> *kool beans man!!! cant wait to see it done!!
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## bad news




----------



## bad news

:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hello kenny


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 19 2008, 05:22 PM~11647349
> *hello kenny
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

WHAT UP SHOTCALLERS


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 19 2008, 10:57 PM~11649400
> *WHAT UP SHOTCALLERS
> *



HEY WHAT'S UP!!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 19 2008, 09:57 PM~11649400
> *WHAT UP SHOTCALLERS
> *


'sup man!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Sep 19 2008, 10:28 PM~11649597
> *HEY WHAT'S UP!!!!
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 20 2008, 12:41 PM~11652028
> *'sup man!!! :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up homies


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 20 2008, 05:04 PM~11653075
> *WHAT UP HOMIE
> *


gettin some last minute work done for tomorrow!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

SIMON DOGG THATS COOL IMA WORK ON A NEW TRIKE :0 :cheesy:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 20 2008, 09:58 PM~11655183
> *SIMON DOGG THATS COOL IMA WORK ON A NEW TRIKE  :0  :cheesy:
> *


sounds good man!!! cant wait to see the build up.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 20 2008, 10:30 PM~11655393
> *sounds good man!!! cant wait to see the build up.
> *


SIMON HOMIE ILL KEEP YOU UPDATED :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

See u guys tommorow


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 20 2008, 10:33 PM~11655406
> *SIMON HOMIE ILL KEEP YOU UPDATED  :biggrin:
> *


should i announce the news of our discussions or do you wanna do it???


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 20 2008, 10:35 PM~11655420
> *See u guys tommorow
> *


fo' sho' man!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 21 2008, 12:26 AM~11655697
> *should i announce the news of our discussions or do you wanna do it???
> *


is he shotcaller????


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 20 2008, 11:28 PM~11655720
> *is he shotcaller????
> *


dammit, you fucken burned it D!!! :angry: 
















:biggrin: but yea, you got it right, we been discussin things back n forth and he has agreed to head up a chapter in san diego with a couple of his homies...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 21 2008, 12:35 AM~11655751
> *dammit, you fucken burned it D!!! :angry:
> :biggrin:  but yea, you got it right, we been discussin things back n forth and he has agreed to head up a chapter in san diego with a couple of his homies...
> *


i am sorry hell yea atleast he is hook up with fellow wicked homies lol


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 20 2008, 11:37 PM~11655758
> *i am sorry hell yea atleast he is hook up with fellow wicked homies lol
> *


thats right man!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 21 2008, 12:44 AM~11655788
> *thats right man!!
> *


congrats to both you guys


----------



## the poor boys

:cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 20 2008, 11:35 PM~11655751
> *dammit, you fucken burned it D!!! :angry:
> :biggrin:  but yea, you got it right, we been discussin things back n forth and he has agreed to head up a chapter in san diego with a couple of his homies...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

HELL YEAH SHOTCALLERS SD CHAPTER


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 21 2008, 12:03 PM~11657393
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> HELL YEAH SHOTCALLERS SD CHAPTER
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## the poor boys

:cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 21 2008, 11:03 AM~11657393
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> HELL YEAH SHOTCALLERS SD CHAPTER
> *


congrats


----------



## bad news

we got la -sfv , ie , oc , sd , dang socal club for sure


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 21 2008, 04:09 PM~11658857
> *we got la -sfv , ie , oc , sd , dang socal club for sure
> *


SIMON DOGG TTT FOR THE SHOTCALLERS


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 21 2008, 04:09 PM~11658857
> *we got la -sfv , ie , oc , sd , dang socal club for sure
> *


you know it!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 16 2008, 10:44 AM~11615885
> *lierrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: just found out i have to work that weekend :tears:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Sep 21 2008, 11:42 PM~11662537
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad: just found out i have to work that weekend :tears:
> *


that sucks man!!


----------



## bad news

well that sucks chuck but ill be there fo sho i live next to moval like 15 min away that all traffic in town so ill be there :biggrin: just need a sissy bar


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 22 2008, 12:03 AM~11662627
> *well that sucks chuck but ill be there fo sho i live next to moval like 15 min away that all traffic in town so ill be there  :biggrin: just need a sissy bar
> *


oh shit!!!! kenny gonna break out!! i may hafta pack my shit up and head out there myself....for reals!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 22 2008, 12:06 AM~11662635
> *oh shit!!!! kenny gonna break out!! i may hafta pack my shit up and head out there myself....for reals!! :biggrin:
> *


no joke man :0 lol ya i know im lame but hey gas is expensive but ill be there hopefully you can be there and snoop but will see


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## BASH3R

sup shotcallers??


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 22 2008, 11:28 AM~11665115
> *sup shotcallers??
> *


'sup basher!!


----------



## chamuco61

another old 818 chapter member may be comin back...we will find out for sure on thursday..


----------



## BASH3R

whens the next show in the valley?? i heard pachucos are throwing one this month but im not sure


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 22 2008, 10:06 PM~11672297
> *
> whens the next show in the valley?? i heard pachucos are throwing one this month but im not sure
> *


theres supposed to be one this saturday on osborne street near where it splits into nordhoff...some other church is throwing it...


----------



## BASH3R

What city is that homie?? and do u know the roll in time and the show times?? :dunno:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 22 2008, 10:27 PM~11672447
> *What city is that homie?? and do u know the roll in time and the show times?? :dunno:
> *


in arleta again...the flyer isnt too clear on roll in and show times...doesnt even mention reg fees of catagories for bikes...it does mention cars and motorcycles, but the guys passing out the flyers on sunday told my brother that they were gonna have catagories for bicycles too...ill make some calls tomorrow n find out more info and ill pass it on to you..


----------



## BASH3R

good looking out homie


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 22 2008, 10:35 PM~11672516
> * good looking out homie
> *


fo' sho' man!! :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

good morning homies how is everyone out there


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 22 2008, 12:12 AM~11662647
> *no joke man  :0 lol ya i know im lame but hey gas is expensive but ill be there hopefully you can be there and snoop but will see
> *


pom me more details when? where? time ???


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Sep 24 2008, 09:24 PM~11692332
> *pm me more details when? where? time ???
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## bad news

Roll in time is from 8-10am!


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61

where all you hoes at??? :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 26 2008, 11:10 PM~11712463
> *where all you hoes at??? :biggrin:
> *


at the 80's bar in long beach


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 28 2008, 01:42 PM~11720780
> *at the 80's bar in long beach
> *


 :0


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 28 2008, 03:26 PM~11721320
> *:0
> *


drunk and rocking out to journey


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 28 2008, 03:47 PM~11721390
> *drunk and rocking out to journey
> *


i prefer styx!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news




----------



## chamuco61

:biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

WHAZZ UP SHOTCALLERS BC  :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 29 2008, 12:56 AM~11725530
> *WHAZZ UP SHOTCALLERS BC    :biggrin:
> *


'sup homie!!


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61

for those of you askin about my turntables...heres a quick example...this is my personal one for my bike, i can make them any size you wish and can upholster them with the black speaker box carpet or leave them bare wood so you can upholster them to match your displays...if interested, pm me for info...


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 29 2008, 07:38 PM~11733258
> *for those of you askin about my turntables...heres a quick example...this is my personal one for my bike, i can make them any size you wish and can upholster them with the black speaker box carpet or leave them bare wood so you can upholster them to match your displays...if interested, pm me for info...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any trades??


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 29 2008, 08:38 PM~11733258
> *for those of you askin about my turntables...heres a quick example...this is my personal one for my bike, i can make them any size you wish and can upholster them with the black speaker box carpet or leave them bare wood so you can upholster them to match your displays...if interested, pm me for info...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 I NEED ONE TURN TABLE :biggrin: HOW MUCH FOR ONE :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 29 2008, 07:42 PM~11733314
> *any trades??
> *


what you got??


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 29 2008, 07:46 PM~11733354
> *:0  :0 I NEED ONE TURN TABLE  :biggrin: HOW MUCH FOR ONE  :biggrin:
> *


pm sent...


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 30 2008, 04:03 PM~11742055
> *what you got??
> *


what do u need??  

i can do body work and fenders lmk :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 30 2008, 04:53 PM~11742470
> *what do u need??
> 
> i can do body work and fenders lmk  :biggrin:
> *


let me think if i need any work done, and ill get back to you...


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 29 2008, 08:38 PM~11733258
> *for those of you askin about my turntables...heres a quick example...this is my personal one for my bike, i can make them any size you wish and can upholster them with the black speaker box carpet or leave them bare wood so you can upholster them to match your displays...if interested, pm me for info...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice bro


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 1 2008, 02:48 AM~11747281
> *nice bro
> *


thanks man!!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 29 2008, 07:38 PM~11733258
> *for those of you askin about my turntables...heres a quick example...this is my personal one for my bike, i can make them any size you wish and can upholster them with the black speaker box carpet or leave them bare wood so you can upholster them to match your displays...if interested, pm me for info...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 so how much is everything costing after all ? pm big hoochie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 1 2008, 05:12 PM~11752703
> *thanks man!!
> *


you need to make a topic and show what you can do


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

WHATS UP SHOTCALLERS


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 1 2008, 04:15 PM~11752733
> *:0  so how much is everything costing after all ? pm big hoochie
> *


pm sent...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 1 2008, 04:35 PM~11752889
> *you need to make a topic and show what you can do
> *


soon man....soon!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 1 2008, 09:07 PM~11755973
> *WHATS UP SHOTCALLERS
> *


'sup homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## SAC_TOWN

:wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 2 2008, 11:11 PM~11766404
> *'sup homie!!  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP DOGG HOWS IT GOING :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 3 2008, 11:22 PM~11775467
> *:wave:
> *


 :nicoderm: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

wheres the pics at ?


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 4 2008, 12:30 AM~11775691
> *:nicoderm:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


what u up 2 ?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 4 2008, 12:05 AM~11775626
> *WHATS UP DOGG HOWS IT GOING  :biggrin:
> *


chillin man!! hows things goin on your side??


----------



## SAC_TOWN

o shit i read the wrong 1 lol :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 4 2008, 12:33 AM~11775699
> *what u up 2 ?
> *


listenin to some oldies...and you??


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 4 2008, 12:44 AM~11775734
> *listenin to some oldies...and you??
> *


just on here listenin 2 music


----------



## bad news

watching porn


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 4 2008, 12:31 AM~11775695
> *wheres the pics at ?
> *


what pics??


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 4 2008, 12:53 AM~11775756
> *watching porn
> *


midget or amputee??


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 4 2008, 12:54 AM~11775759
> *midget or amputee??
> *


love me some nubbs


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 4 2008, 12:57 AM~11775761
> *love me some nubbs
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 3 2008, 12:10 AM~11766400
> *soon man....soon!!!
> *


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 4 2008, 03:52 PM~11778251
> *
> *


wuz up bro how is everything


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 4 2008, 12:53 AM~11775758
> *what pics??
> *


of you ?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 4 2008, 07:18 PM~11779541
> *of you ?
> *


gonna update that shit this week sometime, ill pm you when i do...got some pics of some other shit i striped to post up...along with a couple frames that are under works...


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 5 2008, 12:29 PM~11783429
> *gonna update that shit this week sometime, ill pm you when i do...got some pics of some other shit i striped to post up...along with a couple frames that are under works...
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## chamuco61

:biggrin:


----------



## Randy Watson

Outstanding club


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Randy Watson_@Oct 5 2008, 05:33 PM~11785043
> *Outstanding club
> *


why, thank you very much!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 5 2008, 05:37 PM~11785079
> *why, thank you very much!
> *


X2 SHOTCALLING FROM THE 818 TO THE 619


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 5 2008, 05:38 PM~11785087
> *X2 SHOTCALLING FROM THE 818 TO THE 619
> *


 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

:nicoderm: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bad news

:|


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 29 2008, 08:38 PM~11733258
> *for those of you askin about my turntables...heres a quick example...this is my personal one for my bike, i can make them any size you wish and can upholster them with the black speaker box carpet or leave them bare wood so you can upholster them to match your displays...if interested, pm me for info...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that frame is sick


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 5 2008, 11:24 PM~11788877
> *that frame is sick
> *


thanks man!


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 5 2008, 11:24 PM~11788877
> *that frame is sick
> *


pm me for a trike n for my sons 12" :cheesy:


----------



## bad news

so i guess no one is going to moreno valley show .


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Oct 5 2008, 11:49 PM~11789006
> *pm me for a trike n for my sons 12" :cheesy:
> *


who me??


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 5 2008, 11:50 PM~11789013
> *so i guess no one is going to moreno valley show .
> *


i was going to to, but im gonna be dropping off a turntable at the santa ana show and collecting my money for it, so that seems like a better deal for me..


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 5 2008, 11:52 PM~11789027
> *i was going to to, but im gonna be dropping off a turntable at the santa ana show and collecting my money for it, so that seems like a better deal for me..
> *


  understood


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 5 2008, 11:50 PM~11789014
> *who me??
> *


yesir


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 5 2008, 11:57 PM~11789057
> *  understood
> *


dont go gettin all emotional on us...i might still swing by the moreno valley show too, since ill be at pomona swap meet that morning...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Oct 5 2008, 11:59 PM~11789069
> *yesir
> *


  pm sent...


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 6 2008, 12:09 AM~11789118
> *dont go gettin all emotional on us...i might still swing by the moreno valley show too, since ill be at pomona swap meet that morning...
> *


no worrys iam not going to be going to the show since my brother wants to buy some stuff from the swapmeet also


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 6 2008, 12:12 AM~11789130
> *no worrys iam not going to be going to the show since my brother wants to buy some stuff from the swapmeet also
> 
> *


thats kool then...maybe we'll run into you again..


----------



## sureñosbluez

WHAZZ UP SHOT CALLERS


----------



## 1SNOOPY

kenny! i wanted to make tha but i didnt get tha day off :angry:


----------



## TonyO

whatup


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Oct 6 2008, 12:34 AM~11789223
> *kenny! i wanted to make tha but i didnt get tha day off :angry:
> *


it okay


----------



## bad news




----------



## the poor boys

TTT FOR THE SHOT CALLERS


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 6 2008, 01:45 PM~11793360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOING ON SOME CHANGES SOON


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 6 2008, 02:36 PM~11793905
> *GOING ON SOME CHANGES SOON
> *


like what ?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 6 2008, 02:37 PM~11793908
> *like what ?
> *


SOME CUSTOM PARTS :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

AINT THAT MUCH BUT IVE BEEN WORKING ON SOME OF MY HOMIES FRAMES SO NOW WHERE ROLLING 3 DEEP DOWN HERE IN SD HELL YEAH SHOTCALLERS


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 6 2008, 02:58 PM~11794167
> *AINT THAT MUCH BUT IVE BEEN WORKING ON SOME OF MY HOMIES FRAMES SO NOW WHERE ROLLING 3 DEEP DOWN HERE IN SD HELL YEAH SHOTCALLERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what part of sd ?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 6 2008, 02:58 PM~11794167
> *AINT THAT MUCH BUT IVE BEEN WORKING ON SOME OF MY HOMIES FRAMES SO NOW WHERE ROLLING 3 DEEP DOWN HERE IN SD HELL YEAH SHOTCALLERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the frame on the left looks clean


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 6 2008, 02:58 PM~11794167
> *AINT THAT MUCH BUT IVE BEEN WORKING ON SOME OF MY HOMIES FRAMES SO NOW WHERE ROLLING 3 DEEP DOWN HERE IN SD HELL YEAH SHOTCALLERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those frames are comin out nice!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by bad news+Oct 6 2008, 03:04 PM~11794234-->
> 
> 
> 
> what part of sd ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO PART WE LIVE IN SAN DIEGO CITY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 04:07 PM~11794857
> *the frame on the left looks clean
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE YOU KNOW HOW IMA BUST OUT WITH IT
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chamuco61_@Oct 6 2008, 06:07 PM~11795983
> *those frames are comin out nice!!!
> *


THANKS SHOTCALLERS ALL DAY


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 6 2008, 03:58 PM~11794167
> *AINT THAT MUCH BUT IVE BEEN WORKING ON SOME OF MY HOMIES FRAMES SO NOW WHERE ROLLING 3 DEEP DOWN HERE IN SD HELL YEAH SHOTCALLERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 6 2008, 04:58 PM~11794167
> *AINT THAT MUCH BUT IVE BEEN WORKING ON SOME OF MY HOMIES FRAMES SO NOW WHERE ROLLING 3 DEEP DOWN HERE IN SD HELL YEAH SHOTCALLERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Both bad ass frames


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez+Oct 6 2008, 07:35 PM~11797045-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Oct 6 2008, 07:43 PM~11797134
> *Both bad ass frames
> *


THANKS YOUR BIKE IS COMING OUT GOOD TOO


----------



## chamuco61

TTT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

WORKING ON MY HOMIES FRAME AND HIS FENDER :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

:0 damn foo, your just tearing shit up!!! :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 6 2008, 10:38 PM~11798973
> *:0 damn foo, your just tearing shit up!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: HELL YEAH FOO IMA SHOTCALLER


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 6 2008, 10:39 PM~11798979
> *:biggrin: HELL YEAH FOO IMA SHOTCALLER
> *


thats right man!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 6 2008, 10:41 PM~11798993
> *thats right man!!!
> *


 :biggrin: SO IMA FINISH SANDING IT AND FIXING IT UP A LIL BIT MORE AND I SHOULD BE ABLE TO BONDO IT TOMORROW ILL POST PICS AND I THINK WELL PAINT OR BIKES TOMORROW TOO :cheesy:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 6 2008, 10:43 PM~11799003
> *:biggrin: SO IMA FINISH SANDING IT AND FIXING IT UP A LIL BIT MORE AND I SHOULD BE ABLE TO BONDO IT TOMORROW ILL POST PICS AND I THINK WELL PAINT OR BIKES TOMORROW TOO  :cheesy:
> *


damn, now thats progress!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 6 2008, 10:46 PM~11799033
> *damn, now thats progress!!
> *


 :yes: HELL YEAH HOMIE SD SHOTCALLERS ONA COME UP :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 6 2008, 10:47 PM~11799047
> *:yes: HELL YEAH HOMIE SD SHOTCALLERS ONA COME UP  :biggrin:
> *


all chapters gonna come out hard in 09!!! 818 gotta a few projects under works right now too!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 6 2008, 11:02 PM~11799164
> *all chapters gonna come out hard in 09!!! 818 gotta a few projects under works right now too!!
> *


HELL YEAH HOMIE THATS WHATS UP SHOTCALLERS ONA COME UP :biggrin: THATS GOOD HOMIE CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM :cheesy:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 6 2008, 11:04 PM~11799188
> *HELL YEAH HOMIE THATS WHATS UP SHOTCALLERS ONA COME UP  :biggrin: THATS GOOD HOMIE CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM  :cheesy:
> *


first up on the choppin block is my girlfriends lil sisters bike...ill post up pics of the frame as soon as we get it from my homie!!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 6 2008, 11:06 PM~11799205
> *first up on the choppin block is my girlfriends lil sisters bike...ill post up pics of the frame as soon as we get it from my homie!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 6 2008, 02:58 PM~11794167
> *AINT THAT MUCH BUT IVE BEEN WORKING ON SOME OF MY HOMIES FRAMES SO NOW WHERE ROLLING 3 DEEP DOWN HERE IN SD HELL YEAH SHOTCALLERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

about time someone put a fire under his ass to get these done lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by chamuco61+Oct 6 2008, 11:06 PM~11799205-->
> 
> 
> 
> first up on the choppin block is my girlfriends lil sisters bike...ill post up pics of the frame as soon as we get it from my homie!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAM HOMIE THATS SICK KEEP US POSTED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2008, 12:21 AM~11799525
> *:0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 7 2008, 08:53 AM~11800938
> *about time someone put a fire under his ass to get these done lol
> *


 :thumbsup: 

:rofl:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 7 2008, 12:00 PM~11802015
> *DAM HOMIE THATS SICK KEEP US POSTED
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 6 2008, 11:47 PM~11799047
> *:yes: HELL YEAH HOMIE SD SHOTCALLERS ONA COME UP  :biggrin:
> *


  :0 :0 SHOT CALLERS SAN DIEGO CHAPTER


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:biggrin: SIMON HOMIE


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 7 2008, 11:13 PM~11808463
> *:biggrin: SIMON HOMIE
> *


ORALE HOMIE


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 7 2008, 10:11 PM~11808444
> *  :0  :0 SHOT CALLERS SAN DIEGO CHAPTER
> *


----------



## bad news

:|


----------



## chamuco61

*San Fernando Chapter founded 2002

Hemet Chapter founded 2006

Orange County Chapter founded 2006

San Diego Chapter founded 2008

full time reppin....*









*who's next??? *:biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 7 2008, 11:30 PM~11808675
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Fernando Chapter founded 2002
> 
> Hemet Chapter founded 2006
> 
> Orange County Chapter founded 2006
> 
> San Diego Chapter founded 2008
> 
> full time reppin....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who's next??? :biggrin:
> *


WHAZZ UP SHOTCALLERS


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 7 2008, 11:21 PM~11809016
> *WHAZZ UP SHOTCALLERS
> *


'sup homie!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 8 2008, 12:25 AM~11809040
> *'sup homie!!
> *


YOU ARE GOING TO LAS VEGAS :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 7 2008, 11:34 PM~11809103
> *YOU ARE GOING TO LAS VEGAS  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


just to check out the show...dont got enough feria to make it the whole weekend like the last couple years, besides, i dont wanna take my bike to vegas and be the only one out there again, so i rather wait for the rest of my troops to get their shit done for next years!! you goin??


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 8 2008, 12:37 AM~11809122
> *just to check out the show...dont got enough feria to make it the whole weekend like the last couple years, besides, i dont wanna take my bike to vegas and be the only one out there again, so i rather wait for the rest of my troops to get their shit done for next years!! you goin??
> *


I DONT KNOW IF I AM GOING TO LAS VEGAS THIS YEAR


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 7 2008, 11:46 PM~11809180
> *I DONT KNOW  IF I AM GOING TO LAS VEGAS THIS YEAR
> *


fuckit man, theres always next year!! we gonna be breakin out alot of new bikes in the new year!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 5 2008, 12:29 PM~11783429
> *gonna update that shit this week sometime, ill pm you when i do...got some pics of some other shit i striped to post up...along with a couple frames that are under works...
> *


  i stopped messing with my brushes i need to get back on the horse i gets depressing doing the shit over and over on the same piece of plexi glass


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up shotcallers how is my family doing


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

best bike club around :uh:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 8 2008, 05:20 AM~11809847
> *best bike club around :uh:
> *


 :|


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 8 2008, 05:20 AM~11809847
> *best bike club around :uh:
> *


SHOTCALLERS YOU KNOW


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 7 2008, 10:30 PM~11808675
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Fernando Chapter founded 2002
> 
> Hemet Chapter founded 2006
> 
> Orange County Chapter founded 2006
> 
> San Diego Chapter founded 2008
> 
> full time reppin....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who's next??? :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHATS UP HOMIE SOUTHERN CALI


----------



## sureñosbluez

WHAZZ UP SHOTCALLERS


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 8 2008, 12:34 AM~11809402
> *  i stopped messing with my brushes i need to get back on the horse i gets depressing doing the shit over and over on the same piece of plexi glass
> *


i hear that man, i get tired of stripin on the same ol surface over and over..


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 8 2008, 04:46 AM~11809788
> *wuz up shotcallers how is my family doing
> *


chillin man!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 8 2008, 05:20 AM~11809847
> *best bike club around :uh:
> *


whats thats supposed to mean??


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 8 2008, 12:38 PM~11813151
> *WHAZZ UP SHOTCALLERS
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 8 2008, 06:02 PM~11816236
> *whats thats supposed to mean??
> *


WATS CRACKN SHOT CALLERS. ERIC ILL GET U THA MEASUREMENTS TONIGHT FOR MY BOYS BIKE STAY UP FAMILY :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Oct 8 2008, 07:01 PM~11816840
> *WATS CRACKN SHOT CALLERS. ERIC ILL GET U THA MEASUREMENTS TONIGHT FOR MY BOYS BIKE STAY UP FAMILY :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


aight man!! i can actually measure up my lady's nieces bike if i need to, since they are the same size frames...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 8 2008, 07:14 PM~11816971
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 8 2008, 11:04 PM~11818793
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


how are you doing eric


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 8 2008, 10:08 PM~11818824
> *how are you doing eric
> *


good man, just here killin time on the computer...how you doin??


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

BEING A ASSHOLE IS PART OF MY MANLY ESSENCE :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 8 2008, 10:16 PM~11818891
> *BEING A ASSHOLE IS PART OF MY MANLY ESSENCE  :biggrin:
> *


hey man, thats my line!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

HAHAHA I KNOW I SAW THAT IN YOUR PROFILE AND I WAS CRACKING UP LOL :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 8 2008, 10:19 PM~11818913
> *HAHAHA I KNOW I SAW THAT IN YOUR PROFILE AND I WAS CRACKING UP LOL  :biggrin:
> *


shit, thats my disclaimer to visitors to my profile!! got tired of people getting offended by me..


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

LOL THATS JUST A LIL ADVISORY TO THE PEOPLE LOL :biggrin: EY IM TRYING TO GET THIS GIRL INTO THE CLUB ILL LET YOU KNOW


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 8 2008, 10:22 PM~11818935
> *LOL THATS JUST A LIL ADVISORY TO THE PEOPLE LOL  :biggrin: EY IM TRYING TO GET THIS GIRL INTO THE CLUB ILL LET YOU KNOW
> *


kool man!! its always good to see girls involved in the scene!! in my chapter we have my lady, her lil sisters, her niece and this chick named evelyn...all with their bikes under construction.. :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

and only sofia over here


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 8 2008, 10:33 PM~11819032
> *and only sofia over here
> *


cant wait to see her bike too man!!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 8 2008, 10:40 PM~11819071
> *cant wait to see her bike too man!!
> *


still need a plain sissy bar


----------



## bad news

:|


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 8 2008, 10:42 PM~11819078
> *still need a plain sissy bar
> *


ill keep an eye out at pomona for you!!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 8 2008, 10:44 PM~11819095
> *ill keep an eye out at pomona for you!!
> *


yup hey have you ever been to the end before ?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 8 2008, 10:46 PM~11819106
> *yup  hey have you ever been to the end before ?
> *


yea, you can find all kinda treasures back there!! :cheesy:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 8 2008, 10:48 PM~11819124
> *yea, you can find all kinda treasures back there!!  :cheesy:
> *


ive been 4 times and i have never been to the back maybe i should get there earlyer


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61+Oct 8 2008, 11:11 PM~11818852-->
> 
> 
> 
> good man, just here killin time on the computer...how you doin??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> getting the photobucket stock up with pics
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 8 2008, 11:16 PM~11818891
> *BEING A ASSHOLE IS PART OF MY MANLY ESSENCE  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 8 2008, 10:54 PM~11819151
> *ive been 4 times and i have never been to the back maybe i should get there earlyer
> *


the few times me n mike were back there, we started from there and worked our way forward, for some reason, it doesnt seem that long that way...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 8 2008, 10:55 PM~11819160
> *getting the photobucket stock up with pics
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez

:wave: :wave: :wave: WHAZZ UP HOMIES


----------



## chamuco61

'sup!!


----------



## bad news




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

SHOTCALLERS UP


----------



## sureñosbluez

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

WHAT UP HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

multi-tasking!!! what you up to??


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

LOL NOTHING IMA GO TO THE HOSPITAL TOMORROW WITH MY DAD HES GOING TO GET SURGERY ON HIS LEG


----------



## chamuco61

damn man that sucks!! i wish him the best for a speedy recovery!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

THANKS HOMIE :biggrin: WELL DID SOME BODY WORK LAST NIGHT ILL POST UP PICS LATER OF HOW IT CAME OUT :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 10 2008, 11:40 AM~11831036
> *THANKS HOMIE  :biggrin: WELL DID SOME BODY WORK LAST NIGHT ILL POST UP PICS LATER OF HOW IT CAME OUT  :biggrin:
> *


WHAZZ UP SHOT CALLERS :biggrin:  HEY CHAMUCO WHICH ARE THE BEST BRUSHES TO DO PINSTRIPING


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 10 2008, 11:37 AM~11831478
> *WHAZZ UP SHOT CALLERS  :biggrin:   HEY CHAMUCO  WHICH ARE THE BEST BRUSHES TO DO PINSTRIPING
> *


iam not eric but to start out get either a mack 00 with blue wrap (10series) not green wrap (20series) or you can get a excaliber 00 but those brush are over 20 dllrs but i have all three but i use them for diffrent things but if you get a mack 00 there like 10-12 dllrs its fun but just be patient it takes hours of practice to feel comfortable with the brush if you really in to it i have a chart for you practice helps you control the brush better


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 10 2008, 02:34 PM~11832308
> *iam not eric but to start out get either a mack 00 with blue wrap (10series) not green wrap (20series) or you can get a excaliber 00 but those brush are over 20 dllrs but i have all three but i use them for diffrent things but if you get a mack 00 there like 10-12 dllrs its fun but just be patient it takes hours of practice to feel comfortable with the brush if you really in to it i have a chart for you practice helps you control the brush better
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 10 2008, 01:34 PM~11832308
> *iam not eric but to start out get either a mack 00 with blue wrap (10series) not green wrap (20series) or you can get a excaliber 00 but those brush are over 20 dllrs but i have all three but i use them for diffrent things but if you get a mack 00 there like 10-12 dllrs its fun but just be patient it takes hours of practice to feel comfortable with the brush if you really in to it i have a chart for you practice helps you control the brush better
> *


where you get that chart kenny?? shit, i been tryin to incorporate more scrolls in my work now, since i got myself one of them kafka brushes!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 10 2008, 10:40 AM~11831036
> *THANKS HOMIE  :biggrin: WELL DID SOME BODY WORK LAST NIGHT ILL POST UP PICS LATER OF HOW IT CAME OUT  :biggrin:
> *


wheres the pics man??


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 10 2008, 10:44 PM~11835918
> *where you get that chart kenny?? shit, i been tryin to incorporate more scrolls in my work now, since i got myself one of them kafka brushes!!!
> *


off the internet love my kafka scroll brush so easy to handle but its hard coming up with ideas


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 11 2008, 02:00 AM~11836638
> *off the internet love my kafka scroll brush so easy to handle but its hard coming up with ideas
> *


link??


----------



## 1SNOOPY

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 10 2008, 11:43 PM~11836284
> *wheres the pics man??
> *


MY BAD HOMIE BEEN AT THE HOSPITAL ILL TAKE SOME PICS WHEN I GET OFF WORK :cheesy:


----------



## chamuco61

'sup fuckers!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 13 2008, 11:29 AM~11849608
> *'sup fuckers!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

chamuco did i tell u im workin on a car.shotcallers cc in tha oc :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Oct 14 2008, 12:23 AM~11855865
> *chamuco did i tell u im workin on a car.shotcallers cc in tha oc  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 oh shit!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 14 2008, 12:28 AM~11855875
> *:0 oh shit!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


ur gonna trip out on it cus its a camry but im a do it up old skool :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Oct 14 2008, 12:50 AM~11855945
> *ur gonna trip out on it cus its a camry but im a do it up old skool :biggrin:
> *


oh hell nah!!! what year is it??? ima be kandying my camry out soon and slappin on some 14's on it (to keep the stock ride) soon...we also gonna hook up my lady's scion... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 12 2008, 01:57 PM~11843840
> *MY BAD HOMIE BEEN AT THE HOSPITAL ILL TAKE SOME PICS WHEN I GET OFF WORK  :cheesy:
> *


hows your pops doin man??


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 14 2008, 01:04 AM~11855993
> *oh hell nah!!! what year is it??? ima be kandying my camry out soon and slappin on some 14's on it (to keep the stock ride) soon...we also gonna hook up my lady's scion... :biggrin:
> *


96 camry u shootin tha kandy


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Oct 14 2008, 01:11 AM~11856010
> *96 camry u shootin tha kandy
> *


im hoping to start learning how to shoot kandy's on bike frames first, then if i feel confident, ill shoot the camry myself...


----------



## SAC_TOWN

:wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 14 2008, 01:06 AM~11855999
> *hows your pops doin man??
> *


HES DOING FINE JUST GOT OUT OF SURGERY


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 14 2008, 01:46 AM~11856121
> *im hoping to start learning how to shoot kandy's on bike frames first, then if i feel confident, ill shoot ur camry myself free of charge...
> *


sounds good to me :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 14 2008, 01:56 AM~11856148
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 14 2008, 09:39 AM~11857679
> *HES DOING FINE JUST GOT OUT OF SURGERY
> *


glad to hear that!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Oct 14 2008, 12:38 PM~11859368
> *sounds good to me :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hahahahahahahaha....everyone is a comedian!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 14 2008, 04:12 PM~11861609
> *hahahahahahahaha....everyone is a comedian!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: BEING A ASSHOLE IS PART OF MY MANLY ESSENCE LOL


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

SHOTCALLERS SD :biggrin: 

WORKING ON MY HOMIES FRAME GONNA BE DONE SOON










SORRY FOR THE CELL PHONE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

NINETEEN.O.FOUR IS A REAL PIMP DADDY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 14 2008, 05:52 PM~11862602
> *:roflmao: BEING A ASSHOLE IS PART OF MY MANLY ESSENCE LOL
> *


and dont you forget that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 14 2008, 09:59 PM~11865685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHOTCALLERS SD  :biggrin:
> 
> WORKING ON MY HOMIES FRAME GONNA BE DONE SOON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY FOR THE CELL PHONE PICS  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 14 2008, 10:49 PM~11866352
> *NINETEEN.O.FOUR IS A REAL PIMP DADDY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahaha...looks like he is huggin on the united nations of booty!!!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 14 2008, 10:49 PM~11866352
> *NINETEEN.O.FOUR IS A REAL PIMP DADDY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


which one are you ?































































:0


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 14 2008, 11:27 PM~11866776
> *which one are you ?
> :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez+Oct 14 2008, 10:49 PM~11866352-->
> 
> 
> 
> NINETEEN.O.FOUR IS A REAL PIMP DADDY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAH ESE WUEY YOU PUT ME ON BLAST LOL SIMON QUE SI HOMIE CUANDO VENGAS PARA QUE LOS ECHMOS UNA :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2008, 10:53 PM~11866394
> *:0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HELL YEHA HOMIE THERES 4 OF US NOW :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chamuco61_@Oct 14 2008, 10:54 PM~11866405
> *hahaha...looks like he is huggin on the united nations of booty!!!
> *


 :cheesy: HELL YEAH I LOVE BOOTYS :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 14 2008, 11:27 PM~11866776
> *which one are you ?
> :0
> *


LOL THE BLACK ONE LOL JK


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 15 2008, 10:12 AM~11869301
> *LOL THE BLACK ONE LOL JK
> *


i knew it....i knew it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

:wave: :wave: TTT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 15 2008, 10:34 PM~11877334
> *i knew it....i knew it!!!  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1

Supp homies :wave: :wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

FINALLY DONE AND READY TO PAINT :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 17 2008, 02:07 PM~11895414
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY DONE AND READY TO PAINT  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 14 2008, 09:59 PM~11865685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHOTCALLERS SD  :biggrin:
> 
> WORKING ON MY HOMIES FRAME GONNA BE DONE SOON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY FOR THE CELL PHONE PICS  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 17 2008, 03:07 PM~11895414
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY DONE AND READY TO PAINT  :biggrin:
> *


NICE BODY WORK HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 17 2008, 02:07 PM~11895414
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY DONE AND READY TO PAINT  :biggrin:
> *


came out pretty klean man!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez+Oct 17 2008, 04:45 PM~11896968-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE BODY WORK HOMIE  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GRACIAS HOMIE COMO VA EL TUJO :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chamuco61_@Oct 17 2008, 05:24 PM~11897417
> *came out pretty klean man!!!
> *


THANK HOMIE NOW JUST GETTING PREPARE FOR THE PAINTING :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 17 2008, 03:07 PM~11895414
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY DONE AND READY TO PAINT  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 17 2008, 02:07 PM~11895414
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY DONE AND READY TO PAINT  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news




----------



## chamuco61

'sup brothas?!?!?! whos headin to pomona swap meet tomorrow??? :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 18 2008, 05:17 PM~11904982
> *'sup brothas?!?!?! whos headin to pomona swap meet tomorrow??? :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: 















ill be there .


----------



## sureñosbluez

> GRACIAS HOMIE COMO VA EL TUJO :biggrin:
> 
> ESTA LISTO PARA EL PRIMER :biggrin: :biggrin: A VER SI MAÑANA LE TIRAMOS EL PRIMER YA QUE REGRESE DE TRABAJAR :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

CHINGON HOMIE LUEGON PON PICTURES :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

didnt find shit today!!! which is good, since i dont got no cash to buy shit right now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

:wave: :wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 19 2008, 06:35 PM~11912228
> *WHATS UP HOMIE
> *


chillin man...whats up with you??


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

NOTHING DOGG JUST BEING LAZY FOR TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 19 2008, 06:59 PM~11912535
> *NOTHING DOGG JUST BEING LAZY FOR TODAY  :biggrin:
> *


kool! im gettin ready to head out to the garage to do some work...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

SHIMOAN IMA OWRK ON SOME SHIT TOO :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 19 2008, 07:12 PM~11912680
> *SHIMOAN IMA OWRK ON SOME SHIT TOO  :biggrin:
> *


man it felt good to break out the pinstriping brushes again!!! just finished a vintage lunchbox for this chick...gonna drop it off and collect my cash for it tomorrow!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 19 2008, 11:50 PM~11914876
> *man it felt good to break out the pinstriping brushes again!!! just finished a vintage lunchbox for this chick...gonna drop it off and collect my cash for it tomorrow!!!
> *


hey bro teh cards will be your way this week :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 19 2008, 10:52 PM~11914891
> *hey bro teh cards will be your way this week  :biggrin:
> *


kool beans man!!! im *****-ciating a turntable order right now!!! :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 20 2008, 12:05 AM~11915001
> *kool beans man!!! im *****-ciating a turntable order right now!!!  :cheesy:
> *


cool how much for one? i might have a guy out here that wants one


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 19 2008, 11:12 PM~11915033
> *cool how much for one? i might have a guy out here that wants one
> *


ill pm ya...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 20 2008, 12:17 AM~11915057
> *ill pm ya...
> *


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 19 2008, 11:05 PM~11915001
> *kool beans man!!! im *****-ciating a turntable order right now!!!  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## bad news

did you go to the swapmeet eric ?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 21 2008, 01:11 AM~11926774
> * did you go to the swapmeet eric ?
> *


yea...didnt find shit though...did you go??


----------



## sureñosbluez

WHAZZ UP SHOT CALLERS :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 21 2008, 04:54 PM~11932926
> *WHAZZ UP SHOT CALLERS  :biggrin:
> *


chillin man!!!! 'sup with you homie?


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 21 2008, 07:03 PM~11933607
> *chillin man!!!! 'sup with you homie?
> *


MY DAD PAINTED MY FRAME,FRONT FENDER AND SEAT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 21 2008, 06:06 PM~11933654
> *MY DAD PAINTED MY FRAME,FRONT FENDER AND SEAT
> *


DAM HOMIE REALLY THATS SICK :biggrin: COMO SALIO :cheesy: 


WHAT UP SHOTCALLERS


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 21 2008, 06:06 PM~11933654
> *MY DAD PAINTED MY FRAME,FRONT FENDER AND SEAT
> *


 :0 pics??? :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 21 2008, 03:51 PM~11932320
> *yea...didnt find shit though...did you go??
> *


yeah i was not in to walking it was more like fuck i want to leave already but i got alot of supply's for my brothers cars thats the only reason i went


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 22 2008, 12:18 AM~11937196
> *yeah i was not in to walking it was more like fuck i want to leave already but i got alot of supply's for my brothers cars thats the only reason i went
> *


i bruised my fucken heel over there when i stepped on one of those broken chunks of asphalt....what kinda car does your brother have??


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 22 2008, 12:20 AM~11937201
> *i bruised my fucken heel over there when i stepped on one of those broken chunks of asphalt....what kinda car does your brother have??
> *


datsun 510 his in to old school japanese cars  doing all the body work and paint


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 21 2008, 11:14 PM~11936584
> *DAM HOMIE REALLY THATS SICK  :biggrin: COMO SALIO  :cheesy:
> WHAT UP SHOTCALLERS
> *


CHINGONA CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 22 2008, 12:27 AM~11937217
> *datsun 510 his in to old school japanese cars   doing all the body work and paint
> *


510's are pretty badass lil cars!! mike has a 260z in the back yard...he wants to put some spokes on it..


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 22 2008, 12:31 AM~11937230
> *510's are pretty badass lil cars!! mike has a 260z in the back yard...he wants to put some spokes on it..
> *


my bro got some ssr wheels he loves that car 2 door pretty hard to come by


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 22 2008, 12:33 AM~11937234
> *my bro got some ssr wheels he loves that car 2 door pretty hard to come by
> *


 damn...got any pics of it??


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 22 2008, 12:35 AM~11937237
> *damn...got any pics of it??
> *












just got back from getting acid dipped but ive been working on it some cancer spots and a major dent on a quarter panel


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 22 2008, 08:20 PM~11945612
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got back from getting acid dipped but ive been working on it some cancer spots and a major dent on a quarter panel
> *


NICE RIDE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 22 2008, 09:32 PM~11947464
> *NICE RIDE
> *


QUE ONDA HOMIE  

SHOTOUTS TO ALL MY SHOTCALLERS UP THERE IN THAT SOUTHERN CALI!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 22 2008, 07:20 PM~11945612
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got back from getting acid dipped but ive been working on it some cancer spots and a major dent on a quarter panel
> *


damn, aside from the cancer n dent you mentioned, it looks pretty solid!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 22 2008, 09:34 PM~11947484
> *QUE ONDA HOMIE
> 
> SHOTOUTS TO ALL MY SHOTCALLERS UP THERE IN THAT SOUTHERN CALI!!
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/pts/889484112.html

LOOK WHAT I FOUND :cheesy: BUT ITS A 4 DOOR


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 23 2008, 11:36 AM~11952164
> *http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/pts/889484112.html
> 
> LOOK WHAT I FOUND  :cheesy: BUT ITS A 4 DOOR
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 23 2008, 12:36 PM~11952164
> *http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/pts/889484112.html
> 
> LOOK WHAT I FOUND  :cheesy: BUT ITS A 4 DOOR
> *


i love 4 door cars


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

BUY IT AND ILL SHIP IT TO YOU :biggrin: LOL


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 23 2008, 10:52 PM~11959179
> *:0  :0
> *


U TIHNK I SHOULD GET IT I MEAN ITS A 64 :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR+Oct 24 2008, 11:28 AM~11962440-->
> 
> 
> 
> BUY IT AND ILL SHIP IT TO YOU  :biggrin: LOL
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmfao nah i pass
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 24 2008, 11:28 AM~11962455
> *U TIHNK I SHOULD GET IT I MEAN ITS A 64  :cheesy:
> *


hell buy it and roll out till you can get a 2 door lol


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 24 2008, 10:28 AM~11962455
> *U TIHNK I SHOULD GET IT I MEAN ITS A 64  :cheesy:
> *


shit, if i lived in diego and had 1500 bucks to spare, i would have gotten that shit myself!!!


----------



## johnnys121




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

WHATS UP HOMIES QUE PASA


----------



## sureñosbluez

WHAZZ UP SHOTCALLERS :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 28 2008, 03:49 PM~11997743
> *WHAZZ UP SHOTCALLERS  :biggrin:
> *


QUE PASA HOMIE COMO AS ESTADO


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 28 2008, 05:07 PM~11997904
> *QUE PASA HOMIE COMO AS ESTADO
> *


BIEN ENCABRONADO Y TU COMO ESTAS  :biggrin: COMO VAN LAS BIKES HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

HAVENT REALLY WORKED ON THEM HOMIE A COUPLE OF SHIT CAME UP PERO WELL BE BACK ON TRACK :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 29 2008, 12:06 AM~12002463
> *HAVENT REALLY WORKED ON THEM HOMIE A COUPLE OF SHIT CAME UP PERO WELL BE BACK ON TRACK  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chamuco61

'sup brothas!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

WHAT UP FOOLIO


----------



## CE 707

just stoping by to say hi


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 29 2008, 01:46 PM~12007366
> *WHAT UP FOOLIO
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 29 2008, 09:59 PM~12012035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

WELL I PAINTED IT WHAT YOU THINK :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

crzzy


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 29 2008, 10:02 PM~12012064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELL I PAINTED IT WHAT YOU THINK  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SALIO CHINGONA :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 29 2008, 10:04 PM~12012094
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  SALIO CHINGONA :cheesy:
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE MEXICO POR VIDA :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 29 2008, 10:06 PM~12012116
> *GRACIAS HOMIE MEXICO POR VIDA  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: ARE U TAKING THAT BIKE TO THE TRAFFIC SHOW?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 29 2008, 10:09 PM~12012158
> *:thumbsup: ARE U TAKING THAT BIKE TO THE TRAFFIC SHOW?
> *


MAYBE ILL SEE


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 29 2008, 10:10 PM~12012168
> *MAYBE ILL SEE
> *


HOPEFULLY U DO THAT WAY I COULD SEE IT IN PERSON


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

SIMON DOGG TU SABES SO SI LA VAS A CAER AL TRAFFIC SHOW OR WHAT  IDK ABOUT THE BIKE CUZ IM NOT FINISH WITH IT YET


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 29 2008, 10:14 PM~12012221
> *SIMON DOGG TU SABES SO SI LA VAS A CAER AL TRAFFIC SHOW OR WHAT   IDK ABOUT THE BIKE CUZ IM NOT FINISH WITH IT YET
> *


  U KNOW IT...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 29 2008, 11:02 PM~12012064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELL I PAINTED IT WHAT YOU THINK  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0  CHINGONA HOMIE VIVA MEXICO CABRONES  TE QUEDO CHILA LA PINTURA :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 29 2008, 10:40 PM~12012383
> *:0  :0  :0   CHINGONA HOMIE VIVA MEXICO CABRONES   TE QUEDO CHILA LA PINTURA  :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE :biggrin: Y SIMON MEXICO POR VIDA!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 29 2008, 11:42 PM~12012401
> *GRACIAS HOMIE  :biggrin: Y SIMON MEXICO POR VIDA!!!
> *


MEXICANO HASTA LA MADRE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 29 2008, 10:45 PM~12012421
> *MEXICANO HASTA LA MADRE
> *


HELL YEAH HOMIE TU SABES :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 29 2008, 10:02 PM~12012064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELL I PAINTED IT WHAT YOU THINK  :biggrin:
> *



its a good thing you put that flag down there with it, cuz i was about to wonder if you were italian...hahahahahahaha...just fuckin with you man, the bike came out pretty good!!


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 29 2008, 11:46 PM~12012794
> *its a good thing you put that flag down there with it, cuz i was about to wonder if you were italian...hahahahahahaha...just fuckin with you man, the bike came out pretty good!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 29 2008, 11:46 PM~12012794
> *its a good thing you put that flag down there with it, cuz i was about to wonder if you were italian...hahahahahahaha...just fuckin with you man, the bike came out pretty good!!
> *


 :roflmao: I KNOW WHEN I WAS RIDING IT AROUND MY BROTHER WAS LIKE VIVA ITALIA!! LOL, AND THANKS HOMIE THAT HOW THE SHOTCALLERS ROLL


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

I DONT KNOW IF YOU CAN SEE IT BUT IT SAYS SHOTCALLERS


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 30 2008, 09:38 PM~12022064
> *I DONT KNOW IF YOU CAN SEE IT BUT IT SAYS SHOTCALLERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: IT CAME OUT CHINGON HOMIE... :scrutinize: UVE BEEN PRACTICING FOR A WHILE VERDAD


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 30 2008, 09:49 PM~12022226
> *:0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  IT CAME OUT CHINGON HOMIE...  :scrutinize:  UVE BEEN PRACTICING FOR A WHILE VERDAD
> *


HAHAHA YEAH FOO I HAVE :biggrin: BUT THIS IS THE FIRST TIME I TRYED IT OUT THANKS BUT I KNOW I CAN DO BETTER I DOING ANOTHER PIECE ILL SHOW YOU SOME PICS


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 30 2008, 09:51 PM~12022241
> *HAHAHA YEAH FOO I HAVE  :biggrin: BUT THIS IS THE FIRST TIME I TRYED IT OUT THANKS BUT I KNOW I CAN DO BETTER I DOING ANOTHER PIECE ILL SHOW YOU SOME PICS
> *


LIL BY LIL BRO ULL GET BETTER U JUST HAVE TO KEEP PRACTICING uffin: :cheesy: AND SEND ME THE PICS WHEN U HAVE A CHANCE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 30 2008, 10:01 PM~12022348
> *LIL BY LIL BRO ULL GET BETTER U JUST HAVE TO KEEP PRACTICING uffin:  :cheesy:  AND SEND ME THE PICS WHEN U HAVE A CHANCE
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE Y SIMON TU SABES :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 30 2008, 02:11 PM~12017295
> *:roflmao: I KNOW WHEN I WAS RIDING IT AROUND MY BROTHER WAS LIKE VIVA ITALIA!! LOL, AND THANKS HOMIE THAT HOW THE SHOTCALLERS ROLL
> *


shit, just slap a book rack and basket on that bitch n get a side job delivering pizzas n pasta!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 30 2008, 09:38 PM~12022064
> *I DONT KNOW IF YOU CAN SEE IT BUT IT SAYS SHOTCALLERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good man!!


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 31 2008, 12:50 AM~12022993
> *shit, just slap a book rack and basket on that bitch n get a side job delivering pizzas n pasta!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 31 2008, 12:50 AM~12022993
> *shit, just slap a book rack and basket on that bitch n get a side job delivering pizzas n pasta!!! :biggrin:
> *


HAHHAHAHA


----------



## 1SNOOPY

wats up eric? wat u do for halloween?


----------



## bad news

whos going next weekend to upland ?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Nov 1 2008, 11:52 PM~12037274
> * wats up eric? wat u do for halloween?
> *


not much, just went with my lady to take her lil sisters trick r treatin...then we went to check out this 'haunted house' thing in woodland hills...pretty kool shit, the guy at that house works for the movies, so he had all these real lookin headstones and holigraphic ghosts n shit...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 2 2008, 09:29 PM~12043173
> *whos going next weekend to upland ?
> *


gonna go to the flea market... :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 2 2008, 11:24 PM~12044146
> *gonna go to the flea market... :biggrin:
> *


 :no: 
iam going to try to stop by i have to take my brother to the airport on sunday in ontario so hopefully i have time to stop by


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 2 2008, 11:26 PM~12044155
> *:no:
> iam going to try to stop by i have to take my brother to the airport on sunday in ontario so hopefully i have time to stop by
> *


we went to this show in canoga park today...shit was kool, lil kick back, but i lost my fucken keys over there :angry:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 2 2008, 11:23 PM~12044136
> *not much, just went with my lady to take her lil sisters trick r treatin...then we went to check out this 'haunted house' thing in woodland hills...pretty kool shit, the guy at that house works for the movies, so he had all these real lookin headstones and holigraphic ghosts n shit...
> *


 hno: hno: hno: damn that sounds pretty sik. hey im hopeing to get tha turntable soon just tryin to get some cash.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 2 2008, 11:30 PM~12044173
> *we went to this show in canoga park today...shit was kool, lil kick back, but i lost my fucken keys over there  :angry:
> *


dang sucks to be you i would of been freaking out and runnind around looking for my keys


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Nov 2 2008, 11:35 PM~12044190
> *hno:  hno:  hno: damn that sounds pretty sik. hey im hopeing to get tha turntable soon just tryin to get some cash.
> *


sounds good man, just let me know when and ill have it all ready for you!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 2 2008, 11:35 PM~12044192
> *dang sucks to be you i would of been freaking out and runnind around looking for my keys
> *


dude, seriously, i was asking all kinds of people if they had seen them, had both the dj's announcing that shit for me...luckily, one of the back doors on my car doesnt lock with the alarm, so i was able to get in thru there and get out the second alarm transmitter from the console hatch and unlock the car...i used my spare key from my wallet to get home...now i hafta replace the other keys that were lost on it...


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> dude, seriously, i was asking all kinds of people if they had seen them, had both the dj's announcing that shit for me...luckily, one of the back doors on my car doesnt lock with the alarm, so i was able to get in thru there and get out the second alarm transmitter from the console hatch and unlock the car...i used my spar
> hahaha i wish i could of seen tha peoples faces when u were askin bout ur keys.sux man but i guess it couldve been worse


----------



## 1SNOOPY

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

QVOLE HOMIE SHOTCALLERS UP


----------



## 1SNOOPY

eric r u still workin 4 that magazine?if so let me knn?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

A FENDER I DID TODAY :cheesy: NOT DONE THOUGH


----------



## 817Lowrider

What poppin Shot Callers. Whats up NINETEEN.O.FOUR 
Nice engraving


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

THANKS


----------



## huggybear!

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 6 2008, 06:22 PM~12084045
> *A FENDER I DID TODAY  :cheesy: NOT DONE THOUGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are you using a vibrating engraver/etcher ?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by huggybear!_@Nov 6 2008, 08:56 PM~12085073
> *are you using a vibrating engraver/etcher ?
> *


YEAH IM USING A DREMEL IT WORKS OKAY BUT A AIRGRAVER IS BETTER :thumbsup:


----------



## huggybear!

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 6 2008, 08:04 PM~12085145
> *YEAH IM USING A DREMEL IT WORKS OKAY BUT A AIRGRAVER IS BETTER  :thumbsup:
> *


have you tried using a dremel with a diamond tip or engraver tip ?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Nov 5 2008, 09:57 PM~12076626
> *eric r u still workin 4 that magazine?if so let me knn?
> *


technically i am, but im on strike!!! that foo burned me for the shoots i did...lucky for him and me that i only submitted one for print....why, whats up??


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 6 2008, 06:22 PM~12084045
> *A FENDER I DID TODAY  :cheesy: NOT DONE THOUGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good man!!! is that for the mexitalian bike??? :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up homies


----------



## DoneDeal82 R.O.

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 30 2008, 12:54 AM~12012464
> *HELL YEAH HOMIE TU SABES  :biggrin:
> *


any bike parts 4 sale hit me up homies


----------



## DoneDeal82 R.O.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 7 2008, 12:34 AM~12086647
> *looks good man!!! is that for the mexitalian bike???  :biggrin:
> *


was home any bike prats 4 sale


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by DoneDeal82 R.O._@Nov 6 2008, 10:41 PM~12086696
> *was home any bike prats 4 sale
> *


what exactly you need man??


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by huggybear!+Nov 6 2008, 09:32 PM~12085412-->
> 
> 
> 
> have you tried using a dremel with a diamond tip or engraver tip ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEAH THATS WHAT IM USING THE DIAMOND TIP WITH ANOTHER THAT DOES SOME TYPE OF SHADING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 11:34 PM~12086647
> *looks good man!!! is that for the mexitalian bike???  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: YOU KNOW IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N[email protected] 6 2008, 11:37 PM~12086667
> *wuz up homies
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT UP D
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DoneDeal82 R.O._@Nov 6 2008, 11:39 PM~12086681
> *any bike parts 4 sale hit me up homies
> *


YEAH WE GOT SOME WHAT YOU NEED HOMIE WICKED METAL WORKS HOOK IT UP


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 6 2008, 10:34 PM~12086639
> *technically i am, but im on strike!!! that foo burned me for the shoots i did...lucky for him and me that i only submitted one for print....why, whats up??
> *


fuk never mind i was gonna hook u up wit a professional camera but wen i went to work they had sold it that bitch was on clearance :angry:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 6 2008, 10:34 PM~12086639
> *technically i am, but im on strike!!! that foo burned me for the shoots i did...lucky for him and me that i only submitted one for print....why, whats up??
> *


pm sent


----------



## bad news

to bad eric didnt go out today to the show ! i met are new member from sd today ! REAL COOL guy .


----------



## the poor boys

SD ?? WHO IS THAT GUY ??


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by bad news+Nov 9 2008, 05:41 PM~12106498-->
> 
> 
> 
> to bad eric didnt go out today to the show ! i met are new member from sd today ! REAL COOL guy .
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE YOURE A COOL AS FOO TOO SEE YOU ON THE NEXT ONE HOMIE AND HOPEFULLY THERES SOME FEMALES :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-the poor boys_@Nov 9 2008, 06:51 PM~12106897
> *SD ?? WHO IS THAT GUY ??
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 9 2008, 04:41 PM~12106498
> *to bad eric didnt go out today to the show ! i met are new member from sd today ! REAL COOL guy .
> *


pics? anybody from tha family place?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 9 2008, 04:41 PM~12106498
> *to bad eric didnt go out today to the show ! i met are new member from sd today ! REAL COOL guy .
> *


i should have went...would have had a better time than i actually did on sunday...


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 11 2008, 11:07 PM~12132178
> *i should have went...would have had a better time than i actually did on sunday...
> *


i was there for like 3 hours give or take bad ass show ...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 12 2008, 12:09 AM~12132200
> *i was there for like 3 hours give or take bad ass show ...
> *


YEAH THAT SHOW WAS SICK :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal

Sup Eric (chamuco61) you get my last PM ?? I would really like to get just that one pic of my son and I from you


----------



## 1SNOOPY

wat it do fam. wel my bro is comin bak from bootcamp n my chapter was planning a BBQ n i thought i should invite tha whole family.my bro will be here for a week n then he wil be gone for 4 yrs :tears: so i wil let u guys know wich park n tha date is set for nov 23, my chap. wil discuss it tonight n i will u guys know 2nite. SD chap. is welcome to come. oh yeah it will be like a potluck thing so i hope u guys can make since gas has gone down there is no excuse :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Nov 14 2008, 02:14 PM~12157505
> *wat it do fam. wel my bro is comin bak from bootcamp n my chapter was planning a BBQ n i thought i should invite tha whole family.my bro will be here for a week n then he wil be gone for 4 yrs :tears: so i wil let u guys know wich park n tha date is set for nov 23, my chap. wil discuss it tonight n i will u guys know 2nite. SD chap. is welcome to come. oh yeah it will be like a potluck thing so i hope u guys can make since gas has gone down there is no excuse :biggrin:
> *


IM DOWN TO GO HOMIE JUST TELL ME WHERE AT :biggrin: AND GOOD LUCK TO YOUR BRO


----------



## 1SNOOPY

wel we gonna do it at hart park i think its in tha city of orange


----------



## sureñosbluez

WHAZZ UP SHOTCALLERS


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY+Nov 15 2008, 11:19 PM~12168744-->
> 
> 
> 
> wel we gonna do it at hart park i think its in tha city of orange
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sureñosbluez_@Nov 16 2008, 12:54 AM~12169393
> *WHAZZ UP SHOTCALLERS
> *


QUE PASO HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Nov 15 2008, 10:19 PM~12168744
> * wel we gonna do it at hart park i think its in tha city of orange
> *


jk my mom thought we were gonna do it at centennial so thats wat she had told my fam. so centennial it is. :biggrin: its in santa ana .hope to see u guys :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 12 2008, 11:12 AM~12135166
> *Sup Eric (chamuco61) you get my last PM ?? I would really like to get just that one pic of my son and I from you
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez

:wave: :wave: :wave: whazz up shotcallers


----------



## 1SNOOPY

TTT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

WHERE THE FUCK IS EVERYONE :angry: 

WELL IVE BEEN OUT FOR A WHILE BUT WHATS UP WITH THE SHIRTS :cheesy:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

wassup evryone...im back! i can see the familia is still growin. well i got some plans of my own to do...it feels good to be back just wanted to post a :wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 25 2008, 10:29 AM~12252794
> *wassup evryone...im back! i can see the familia is still growin. well i got some plans of my own to do...it feels good to be back just wanted to post a :wave:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## 1SNOOPY

ANYONE GOING TO THA CAR SHOW AT THA ANGELS STADIUM


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Nov 26 2008, 10:56 AM~12263510
> *ANYONE GOING TO THA CAR SHOW AT THA ANGELS STADIUM
> *


WHEN IS IT? AND WHERE THE HELL IS CHAMUCO :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

:wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez

WHAZZ UP SHOTCALLERS :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bad news

HOLIDAY CRAP  AND IAM MOVING SO IVE BEEN BUSY


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 26 2008, 12:05 PM~12264785
> *WHEN IS IT? AND WHERE THE HELL IS CHAMUCO  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


WELL THA SHOW IS ON DEC 7TH .AT THA ANGELS STADIUM. I THINK MOST OF US WILL GO INLUDING MY BOYS 12" N MY BROS NEW BIKE THAT NONE OF U KNOW ABOUT. LIKE WE SAID IN THA BEGINNING SHOT CALLERS IS DOIN BIG THANGZ HOMIE


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 26 2008, 07:52 PM~12269028
> *HOLIDAY CRAP  AND IAM MOVING SO IVE BEEN BUSY
> *


WHERE U MOVIN TO???


----------



## 1SNOOPY

HAPPY THANKSGIVING FELLAS!!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Nov 26 2008, 04:32 PM~12266725-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP BIG HOMIE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by sureñ[email protected] 26 2008, 06:48 PM~12267943
> *WHAZZ UP SHOTCALLERS  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> QVOLE HOMIE COMO AS ESTADO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by bad [email protected] 26 2008, 08:52 PM~12269028
> *HOLIDAY CRAP  AND IAM MOVING SO IVE BEEN BUSY
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAM REALLY WHERE AT?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1SNOOPY_@Nov 27 2008, 12:44 AM~12271701
> *WELL THA SHOW IS ON DEC 7TH .AT THA ANGELS STADIUM. I THINK MOST OF US WILL GO INLUDING MY BOYS 12" N MY BROS NEW BIKE THAT NONE OF U KNOW ABOUT. LIKE WE SAID IN THA BEGINNING SHOT CALLERS IS DOIN BIG THANGZ HOMIE
> *


SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE I MIGHT GO TO THAT SHOW ALONG WITH THE REST OF THE SD SHOTCALLERS, CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT 12 INCH BIKE :cheesy: AND HELL YEAH HOMIE SHOTCALLERS UP!!!!!


----------



## chamuco61

'sup fam!! been out for a while trying to find myself, but im back now...

snoop, sorry i couldnt make it to the barbecue man, but you know what i been goin thru...it was even hard for me to attend club functions without thinkin about it...

dec 7th is gonna be a busy weekend for me, but ima try to make it out to this show to check things out and touch base with my extended family!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 29 2008, 03:48 PM~12289063
> *'sup fam!! been out for a while trying to find myself, but im back now...
> 
> snoop, sorry i couldnt make it to the barbecue man, but you know what i been goin thru...it was even hard for me to attend club functions without thinkin about it...
> 
> dec 7th is gonna be a busy weekend for me, but ima try to make it out to this show to check things out and touch base with my extended family!!
> 
> 
> *



DAM HOMIE WHERE YOU BEEN AT :biggrin: THAT SOUNDS LIKE A TRIP BUT DONT LET NO ONE GET YOU DOWN HOMIE STAY UP AND YOU KNOW HOW IT GOES WITH ME HOMIE GOOD TIMES AND BAD TIMES :biggrin: SHOULD BE FOR YOU TOO JUST STAY UP AND HOPE YOU DO GOOD HOMIE, AND TRY TO MAKE IT TO THE DEC 7TH SOHW IMA GO SO WE CAN MEET  STAY UP HOMIE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz u shotcllers just dropping by to show some love :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 30 2008, 02:19 AM~12293065
> *wuz u shotcllers just dropping by to show some love :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP D HOWS BUSINEZ :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez

:wave: :wave: :wave: WHAZZ UP SHOTCALLERS


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 29 2008, 02:48 PM~12289063
> *'sup fam!! been out for a while trying to find myself, but im back now...
> 
> snoop, sorry i couldnt make it to the barbecue man, but you know what i been goin thru...it was even hard for me to attend club functions without thinkin about it...
> 
> dec 7th is gonna be a busy weekend for me, but ima try to make it out to this show to check things out and touch base with my extended family!!
> 
> 
> *


THATS OK BRO I UNDERSTAND UR SITUATION N ALL SO DONT EVEN TRIP. WELL HOPE U GUYS CAN MAKE IT TO DEC 7TH SHOW SO U GUYS CAN CHECK OUT MY BOYS 12" N MY BRO NEW BIKE HAHAHA... U FOOLS DONT KNOW NADA YET!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Nov 30 2008, 03:34 AM~12293244
> *THATS OK BRO I UNDERSTAND UR SITUATION N ALL SO DONT EVEN TRIP. WELL HOPE U GUYS CAN MAKE IT TO DEC 7TH SHOW SO U GUYS CAN CHECK OUT MY BOYS 12" N MY BRO NEW BIKE HAHAHA... U FOOLS DONT KNOW NADA YET!!!
> *


ILL SEE YOU THERE HOMIE ILL BE THERE FOR SURE


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 30 2008, 01:02 AM~12292986
> *DAM HOMIE WHERE YOU BEEN AT  :biggrin:  THAT SOUNDS LIKE A TRIP BUT DONT LET NO ONE GET YOU DOWN HOMIE STAY UP AND YOU KNOW HOW IT GOES WITH ME HOMIE GOOD TIMES AND BAD TIMES  :biggrin: SHOULD BE FOR YOU TOO JUST STAY UP AND HOPE YOU DO GOOD HOMIE, AND TRY TO MAKE IT TO THE DEC 7TH SOHW IMA GO SO WE CAN MEET   STAY UP HOMIE
> *


ill be there man!!! no bike though, tearing it down for some work...and a couple new projects brewin in the lab... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Nov 30 2008, 02:34 AM~12293244
> *THATS OK BRO I UNDERSTAND UR SITUATION N ALL SO DONT EVEN TRIP. WELL HOPE U GUYS CAN MAKE IT TO DEC 7TH SHOW SO U GUYS CAN CHECK OUT MY BOYS 12" N MY BRO NEW BIKE HAHAHA... U FOOLS DONT KNOW NADA YET!!!
> *


for sure me n mike are gonna hit it up...dont know about the rest, ill run it by them at the meeting on wednesday...cant wait to see what you guys are bustin out with!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 30 2008, 01:19 AM~12293065
> *wuz u shotcAllers just dropping by to show some love :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: hey man, spell our name right or dont spell it at all!!! hahahahaha...whats crackin D!!? :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

WHAZZ UP SHOTCALLRES


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 1 2008, 01:31 AM~12300024
> *WHAZZ UP SHOTCALLRES
> *


'sup man!!


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 1 2008, 01:26 AM~12300011
> *for sure me n mike are gonna hit it up...dont know about the rest, ill run it by them at the meeting on wednesday...cant wait to see what you guys are bustin out with!!!
> *


coo then. wat sux is theres only best of trophies  BUT ITS FOR A GOOD CAUSE :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR+Nov 30 2008, 03:21 AM~12293074-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT UP D HOWS BUSINEZ  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chamuco61_@Dec 1 2008, 03:28 AM~12300015
> *:angry: hey man, spell our name right or dont spell it at all!!! hahahahaha...whats crackin D!!? :biggrin:
> *


damn my bad lol how you doing bro


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 1 2008, 12:32 AM~12300029
> *'sup man!!
> *


need ur number chamuco sap anyone on here that can pm it?


----------



## BASH3R

Already pmd him


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 1 2008, 07:35 PM~12305861
> *Already pmd him
> *


WHATS UP BASHER YOU GOING TO THE SHOW ON SUNDAY :cheesy:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 1 2008, 02:10 AM~12300086
> *ok
> damn my bad lol how you doing bro
> *


im doin better man...still a lil weird about things, but at least im keeping my mind busy...hows it goin with you man??


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 1 2008, 06:28 PM~12305799
> *need ur number chamuco sap anyone on here that can pm it?
> *


pm sent...


----------



## OGDinoe1

TTT for the homies :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

NICE MEETING THE OC SHOTCALLERS THE VATOS WHERE REALLY COOL ASS HELL HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS SOON AND SHOTCALLERS UP!! :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 7 2008, 11:41 PM~12365273
> *NICE MEETING THE OC SHOTCALLERS THE VATOS WHERE REALLY COOL ASS HELL HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS SOON AND SHOTCALLERS UP!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 8 2008, 12:36 AM~12365743
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 7 2008, 10:41 PM~12365273
> *NICE MEETING THE OC SHOTCALLERS THE VATOS WHERE REALLY COOL ASS HELL HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS SOON AND SHOTCALLERS UP!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any more pix of the 12 inch?? :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 8 2008, 12:17 PM~12368154
> *any more pix of the 12 inch??  :0
> *


YEAH THAT 12 INCH WAS SICK ASS FUCK :biggrin: 

HERES ONE


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 7 2008, 10:41 PM~12365273
> *NICE MEETING THE OC SHOTCALLERS THE VATOS WHERE REALLY COOL ASS HELL HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS SOON AND SHOTCALLERS UP!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats some kool shit man!! stupid fucken car had to take a shit on saturday night...i really was lookin forward to goin to this show...


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 8 2008, 08:42 PM~12373008
> *YEAH THAT 12 INCH WAS SICK ASS FUCK  :biggrin:
> 
> HERES ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 7 2008, 11:41 PM~12365273
> *NICE MEETING THE OC SHOTCALLERS THE VATOS WHERE REALLY COOL ASS HELL HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS SOON AND SHOTCALLERS UP!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ORALE PUROS GANGSTERS :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 8 2008, 07:42 PM~12373008
> *YEAH THAT 12 INCH WAS SICK ASS FUCK  :biggrin:
> 
> HERES ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by chamuco61+Dec 8 2008, 09:22 PM~12373516-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats some kool shit man!! stupid fucken car had to take a shit on saturday night...i really was lookin forward to goin to this show...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ITS COOL HOMIE MAYBE THE NEXT ONE  BUT YEAH THAT SHIT WAS SICK AND THATS A BIG ASS PLAQUE TOO :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by sureñ[email protected] 8 2008, 09:29 PM~12373599
> *ORALE PUROS GANGSTERS  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL YEAH HOMIE SUR CALI YOU KNOW IT :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BASH3R_@Dec 8 2008, 10:09 PM~12374068
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


X2 LOOK AT THE LIL CUSTOM 12" SEAT


----------



## LocoSoCal




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

COULDNT MAKE IT  

SHOTCALLERS UP!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

WHAZZ UP SHOTCALLERS :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

QVOLE HOMIE HOWS IT GOING? :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

JUST WAIT TILL YOU GET THEM PARTS JORGE !
I'LL YOU'LL NEED IS A TANK AN HOSES !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> NICE MEETING THE OC SHOTCALLERS THE VATOS WHERE REALLY COOL ASS HELL HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS SOON AND SHOTCALLERS UP!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by chamuco61+Dec 14 2008, 09:53 PM~12430523-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP CHAMUCO HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Dec 14 2008, 10:02 PM~12430627
> *JUST WAIT TILL YOU GET THEM PARTS JORGE !
> I'LL YOU'LL NEED IS A TANK AN HOSES !
> *


DAM HOMIE THANKS A MILLION :cheesy: ILL BE SENDING SOMETHING BACK TOO


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 14 2008, 08:53 PM~12430523
> *
> *


PM SENT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Dec 15 2008, 01:57 AM~12432513
> *PM SENT
> *


WHATS UP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up homies how is everyone


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 15 2008, 04:04 PM~12436965
> *WHATS UP!!!  :biggrin:
> *


NOTHIN MUCH JUST AT HOME WIT MY BOY UNTIL I GO TO WORK LATER HOW BOUT U???


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Dec 16 2008, 12:48 PM~12445587
> *NOTHIN MUCH JUST AT HOME WIT MY BOY UNTIL I GO TO WORK LATER HOW BOUT U???
> *


SAME HERE HOMIE JUST WORKING ON MY HOMIES BIKES AND GOING TO WORK :biggrin: AND ALSO CHASING UP THE HYNAS :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 16 2008, 04:17 PM~12447375
> *SAME HERE HOMIE JUST WORKING ON MY HOMIES BIKES AND GOING TO WORK  :biggrin: AND ALSO CHASING UP THE HYNAS  :cheesy:
> *


    WHAZZ UP CARNAL


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 14 2008, 09:14 PM~12430778
> *WHATS UP CHAMUCO HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE
> DAM HOMIE THANKS A MILLION  :cheesy: ILL BE SENDING SOMETHING BACK TOO
> *


chillin man...been busy textin.... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by chamuco61+Dec 18 2008, 12:07 AM~12462272-->
> 
> 
> 
> chillin man...been busy textin.... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHA TEXTING ON THE PHONE WHAT I TELL YOU ABOUT THAT :angry: LOL JK COOL MAN I GOT A GIRL INTO SHOT CALLERS SO THERES ANOTHER ON FOR THE SD CHAPTER :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lolow_@Dec 18 2008, 07:45 AM~12464041
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS MAN SAME TO YOU AND YOUR CLUB


----------



## LocoSoCal




----------



## plax loc

wat up my names jon im a new member of shotcallers*oc*


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal+Dec 18 2008, 04:13 PM~12467568-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP SERGIO SAME TO YOU TOO :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-plax loc_@Dec 19 2008, 02:05 PM~12476342
> *wat up my names jon im a new member of shotcallers*oc*
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE MY NAME IS GEORGE IM FROM THE SD CHAP


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

NOT THAT MUCH BUT I FINAALY PAINTED MY HOMIES FRAMES :biggrin: 
HE BUILD UP HIS BIKE SO THERES ANOTHER ONE COMING UP :cheesy: 










AND WHERE ALL JUST RIGHT HERE SHOTCALLERS SD :biggrin: 










AND I GOT ME A HAT AND SOME SHIRTS MADE YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT SHOTCALLERS UP!!


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 19 2008, 02:03 PM~12476934
> *NOT THAT MUCH BUT I FINAALY PAINTED MY HOMIES FRAMES  :biggrin:
> HE BUILD UP HIS BIKE SO THERES ANOTHER ONE COMING UP  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND WHERE ALL JUST RIGHT HERE SHOTCALLERS SD  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND I GOT ME A HAT AND SOME SHIRTS MADE YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT SHOTCALELRS UP!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN HOMIE THA FRAME CAME OUT PRETTY SICK HOMIE KEEP UP THA GOOD WORK :thumbsup: N QUIT STALKIN THA HYNAS U FUKN PERVERT :twak:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

PAINTED MY OTHER HOMIES FRAME











ALREADY PAINTED THE FENDER GONNA SEE HOW IT CAME OUT TODAY :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Dec 19 2008, 03:06 PM~12476972
> *DAMN HOMIE THA FRAME CAME OUT PRETTY SICK HOMIE KEEP UP THA GOOD WORK :thumbsup: N QUIT STALKIN THA HYNAS U FUKN PERVERT :twak:
> *


HAHAHAHA NOT EVEN HOMIE :biggrin: I JUST FUCKING LOVE THE LADIES ITS ALL :cheesy: THANKS DOGG YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT SHOTCALLERS UP!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by plax loc_@Dec 19 2008, 01:05 PM~12476342
> *wat up my names jon im a new member of shotcallers*oc*
> *


WATS UP JONATHAN??? HOPE TO SEE U NEXT WEEK FOR THA MEETIN STAY UP :biggrin:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 19 2008, 02:07 PM~12476976
> *PAINTED MY OTHER HOMIES FRAME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALREADY PAINTED THE FENDER GONNA SEE HOW IT CAME OUT TODAY  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THA FENDERS ARE FOR THA BLACK BIKE OR WHICH BIKE???


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Dec 19 2008, 03:11 PM~12477021
> *THA FENDERS ARE FOR THA BLACK BIKE OR WHICH BIKE???
> *


YEAH ITS FOR THE BLACK BIKE ITS FOR ONE OF THE MEMBERS THAT DIDNT GO TO ANAHEIM, BUT WE GOT ANOTHER MEMEBER TO ITS A HYNA SHES COOL AS FUCK THOUGH


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 19 2008, 02:13 PM~12477040
> *YEAH ITS FOR THE BLACK BIKE ITS FOR ONE OF THE MEMBERS THAT DIDNT GO TO ANAHEIM, BUT WE GOT ANOTHER MEMEBER TO ITS A HYNA SHES COOL AS FUCK THOUGH
> *


HAHAHA THATS KRAZY DOES SHE HAVE A THEME FOR HER BIKE ALREADY I BET ITS GONNA BE SIK


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Dec 19 2008, 03:15 PM~12477056
> *HAHAHA THATS KRAZY DOES SHE HAVE A THEME FOR HER BIKE ALREADY I BET ITS GONNA BE SIK
> *


NAH NOT YET BUT SHE WANTS TO DO IT LIKE ALL THIS BROWN PRIDE SHIT YOU KNOW :biggrin: WHERE ALL GONNA GO TO A TOYDRIVE ON SUNDAY AND SHELL TAKE HER BIKE ILL POST PICS :biggrin:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 19 2008, 02:17 PM~12477075
> *NAH NOT YET BUT SHE WANTS TO DO IT LIKE ALL THIS BROWN PRIDE SHIT YOU KNOW  :biggrin: WHERE ALL GONNA GO TO A TOYDRIVE ON SUNDAY AND SHELL TAKE HER BIKE ILL POST PICS  :biggrin:
> *


WHICH TOY DRIVE???


----------



## 1SNOOPY

THIS IS MY BIKE SINCE U NEVER SEEN IT
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=t0lybm&s=5


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY+Dec 19 2008, 03:23 PM~12477128-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHICH TOY DRIVE???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ITS DOWN HERE IN SD ITS ON SUNDAY
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1SNOOPY_@Dec 19 2008, 04:08 PM~12477475
> *THIS IS MY BIKE SINCE U NEVER SEEN IT
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=t0lybm&s=5
> *












DAM HOMIE THAT SHIT IS FUCKING SICK :cheesy: I LIKE THAT SHIT RIGHT THERE


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 19 2008, 03:07 PM~12476976
> *PAINTED MY OTHER HOMIES FRAME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALREADY PAINTED THE FENDER GONNA SEE HOW IT CAME OUT TODAY  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 19 2008, 04:35 PM~12477672
> *ITS DOWN HERE IN SD ITS ON SUNDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM HOMIE THAT SHIT IS FUCKING SICK  :cheesy: I LIKE THAT SHIT RIGHT THERE
> *


NICE TRIKE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 19 2008, 06:53 PM~12479186
> *NICE TRIKE    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANX HOMIE


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 19 2008, 03:35 PM~12477672
> *ITS DOWN HERE IN SD ITS ON SUNDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM HOMIE THAT SHIT IS FUCKING SICK  :cheesy: I LIKE THAT SHIT RIGHT THERE
> *


  THATS HOW WE DO IT, AINT NOTHIN TO IT BUT TO DO IT!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Dec 19 2008, 08:13 PM~12479335
> * THATS HOW WE DO IT, AINT NOTHIN TO IT BUT TO DO IT!!!
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez+Dec 19 2008, 07:50 PM~12479168-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TU SABES HOMIE :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1SNOOPY_@Dec 19 2008, 08:13 PM~12479335
> * THATS HOW WE DO IT, AINT NOTHIN TO IT BUT TO DO IT!!!
> *


HAHA HELL YEAH HOMIE THATS HOW WE ROLL WHEN ARE WE ALL GONNA MEET UP AGAIN? :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

:wave:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 19 2008, 11:01 PM~12481118
> *TU SABES HOMIE  :biggrin:
> HAHA HELL YEAH HOMIE THATS HOW WE ROLL WHEN ARE WE ALL GONNA MEET UP AGAIN?  :biggrin:
> *


HOPEFULLY SOON N IF NOT WE SHOULD PLAN A LIL BBQ OR SOMETHIN ONCE THA HOLIDAYS PASS BY


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Dec 20 2008, 02:45 AM~12481887
> *HOPEFULLY SOON N IF NOT WE SHOULD PLAN A LIL BBQ OR SOMETHIN ONCE THA HOLIDAYS PASS BY
> *


SIMON HOMIE THAT WOULD BE SICK LET ME KNOW HOMIE ILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 20 2008, 05:57 PM~12484957
> *SIMON HOMIE THAT WOULD BE SICK LET ME KNOW HOMIE ILL BE THERE  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte




----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

wassup foolios...hav a great christmas with familia and a happy new year too


----------



## sureñosbluez

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO SHOTCALLERS BIKE CLUB


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

GRACIAS YOU TO HOMIE


----------



## bad news

TO ALL THE SHOT CALLERS AND THERE FAMILY MERRY XMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

WHAZZ UP SHOTCALLERS :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

TTT :wave: page 2 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

WAT IT DO FAM.??? HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! EVEN THOUGH ITS STILL EARLY.... :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

WHATS UP SHOTCALLERS HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM THE SD CHAP


----------



## chamuco61

'sup familia!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

WHATS UP HOMIE GLAD YOU BACK SHOTCALLERS UP!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 5 2009, 12:05 AM~12608620
> *WHATS UP HOMIE GLAD YOU BACK SHOTCALLERS UP!!
> *


its good to be back....not like i went anywhere, except away in my own mind for a while...


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jan 4 2009, 04:50 PM~12603716
> *'sup familia!!
> *


SUP CHAMUCO HOWS EVERYTHING? U GOT ANY NEWS FOR ME??? :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez

WHAZZ UP SHOTCALLERS


----------



## bad news




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 9 2009, 08:50 PM~12657140
> *INTERNET'S IT SERIOUS BUSINESS !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663

*whats up SHOT CALLERS
TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WANTS TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND RIDERS TO COME JOIN US FOR OUR ANNUAL PICNIC. THE PICNIC WILL BE ON SUNDAY APRIL 26TH AT BONELLI PARK IN POMONA/SAN DIMAS. SHOW UP EARLY TO GET A GOOD SPOT. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE, BRING THE FAMILY THIS SHOULD BE GOOD DAY OUT IN THE SUN. THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF FOOD AND DRINKS, EVERYTHING WILL BE PROVIDED BY TRAFFIC CAR CLUB!*


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Jan 9 2009, 09:55 PM~12658601
> *whats up SHOT CALLERS
> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WANTS TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND RIDERS TO COME JOIN US FOR OUR ANNUAL PICNIC. THE PICNIC WILL BE ON SUNDAY APRIL 26TH AT BONELLI PARK IN POMONA/SAN DIMAS. SHOW UP EARLY TO GET A GOOD SPOT. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE, BRING THE FAMILY THIS SHOULD BE GOOD DAY OUT IN THE SUN. THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF FOOD AND DRINKS, EVERYTHING WILL BE PROVIDED BY TRAFFIC CAR CLUB!
> *


 :cheesy: 
SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Jan 9 2009, 10:55 PM~12658601
> *whats up SHOT CALLERS
> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WANTS TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND RIDERS TO COME JOIN US FOR OUR ANNUAL PICNIC. THE PICNIC WILL BE ON SUNDAY APRIL 26TH AT BONELLI PARK IN POMONA/SAN DIMAS. SHOW UP EARLY TO GET A GOOD SPOT. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE, BRING THE FAMILY THIS SHOULD BE GOOD DAY OUT IN THE SUN. THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF FOOD AND DRINKS, EVERYTHING WILL BE PROVIDED BY TRAFFIC CAR CLUB!
> *


 :thumbsup: THANKS HOMIE ILL BE THERE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Jan 9 2009, 11:13 PM~12658808
> *:cheesy:
> SOUNDS GOOD
> *


LETS ALL GO FOO SD AND OC CHAP :biggrin:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 10 2009, 11:50 AM~12662418
> *LETS ALL GO FOO SD AND OC CHAP  :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD TO ME BRO FOR SURE WE CAN MAKE IT


----------



## 1SNOOPY

:wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Jan 11 2009, 02:09 AM~12668009
> *SOUNDS GOOD TO ME BRO FOR SURE WE CAN MAKE IT
> *


ALRIGHT HOMIE COOL WELL ALL GO OVER THERE TOO MOBBIN IT SHOTCALLER STYLO LOL :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

aye fuckers...dont forget us!!! sfv gonna be there too!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jan 14 2009, 08:41 PM~12706623
> *aye fuckers...dont forget us!!! sfv gonna be there too!!!
> *



SHIT HOMIE BETTER :biggrin: HELL YEAH ALL OF SHOTCALLERS SOUTHERN CALI


----------



## 1SNOOPY

CHAMUCO WHERE U AT HOMIE??? WELL LET ME KNOW U STILL GET MY TURNTABLE SO WE CAN FIGURE SOMETHING OUT N MY PLAQUES TOO PLEASE :uh:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jan 29 2009, 09:33 PM~12854017
> *
> *


LAY OFF THE DRUGS :angry:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 14 2009, 06:30 PM~12706510
> *ALRIGHT HOMIE COOL WELL ALL GO OVER THERE TOO MOBBIN IT SHOTCALLER STYLO LOL  :biggrin:
> *


Did some 1 say Stylo :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 29 2009, 09:58 PM~12855879
> *LAY OFF THE DRUGS  :angry:
> *


im sorry


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 29 2009, 11:54 PM~12856306
> *Did some 1 say Stylo :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G

:biggrin: wat up Shot Callers


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jan 14 2009, 07:41 PM~12706623
> *aye fuckers...dont forget us!!! sfv gonna be there too!!!
> *


hay whats up bro it was good to finely meet you


----------



## sureñosbluez

WHAZZ UP SHOTCALLERS :wave: :wave:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

CHAMUCO WHERE U AT???


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Feb 3 2009, 11:17 AM~12893752
> *CHAMUCO WHERE U AT???
> *


X2


----------



## 1SNOOPY

:TTT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G+Jan 30 2009, 12:54 AM~12856306-->
> 
> 
> 
> Did some 1 say Stylo :wave:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL WHATS UP HOMIE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2009, 12:58 AM~12856333
> *im sorry
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO YOURE NOT LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by sureñ[email protected] 2 2009, 03:12 PM~12883264
> *WHAZZ UP SHOTCALLERS  :wave:  :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> QUE ONDA BIG HOMIE
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1SNOOPY_@Feb 3 2009, 01:17 PM~12893752
> *CHAMUCO WHERE U AT???
> *


IDK ON THE RUN :0 

WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO


----------



## 1SNOOPY

NOT MUCH HOMIE HOW BOUT U, DAMN I KEEP FORGETTING TO SEND U UR CHECK ILL LOOK FOR MY CHECK BOOK LATER ON I THINK ITS IN THA CAR N MY GIRL TOOK IT TO WORK


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

SUUUREE SHE DID YOUBE BEEN SAYING THAT FOR 2 YEARS NOW :angry: LOL JK HOMIE WHEN EVERS THE SHIRTS ARE HERE :biggrin: 

EY HOMIE SO WHRE HITTING UP THE SANTA ANA SHOW ON MARCH ALRIGHT HOMIE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

WHATS UP TO ALL MY SHOTCALLERS WELL HERES A LIL SOMETIHNG IVE BEEN WORKING ON FOR A WHILE :cheesy: 










WELL THIS IS THE TRIKE THAT I GOT FOR MY BROTHER  

SO WE WANTED A SYSTEM FOR IT SO SHOTCALLERS SD STARTED MAKING THE BOX :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

SO FAR IT WAS LOOKING HOW I WANTED IT TO LOOK 










BOUGHT SOME SPEAKERS :0 










STARTED TO DRILL IN THE HOLES :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

THEN WE STARTED TO CUT IT 










PUT IN THE SPEAKERS



























:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:biggrin: 

THEN WE MADE A TOP DOOR FOR IT :0 



















 IT WAS STARTING TO LOOK GOOD


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 23 2009, 11:14 AM~13085640
> *WHATS UP TO ALL MY SHOTCALLERS WELL HERES A LIL SOMETIHNG IVE BEEN WORKING ON FOR A WHILE  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELL THIS IS THE TRIKE THAT I GOT FOR MY BROTHER
> 
> SO WE WANTED A SYSTEM FOR IT SO SHOTCALLERS SD STARTED MAKING THE BOX  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice homie thats wat im bout streets! good work! soon ill have me a trike wit a system...bumping chicano rap in da nations capital!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

WE WHERE BORED ONE DAY SO WE WIRED IT UP AND TRYED IT THAT SHIT BUMPED!! :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 23 2009, 12:20 PM~13085710
> *nice homie thats wat im bout streets! good work! soon ill have me a trike wit a system...bumping chicano rap in da nations capital!
> *


hell yeah homie thats whats up  bumping that old school all day que no homie :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

GOT SOME MORE SPEAKERS SO WE STARTED MAKING MORE HOLES :cheesy: 



















SAME ROUTINE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

ALMOST THERE :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 23 2009, 11:26 AM~13085754
> *hell yeah homie thats whats up   bumping that old school all day que no homie  :biggrin:
> *


simon homie thats wat up i have a box wit system all i need is the trike kit but hopefully soon ill get! looking n sounding good ova there!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

AFTER CUTTING IT UP WE WHERE DONE :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 23 2009, 12:30 PM~13085788
> *simon homie thats wat up i have a box wit system all  i need is the trike kit but hopefully soon ill get! looking n sounding good ova there!
> *


THATS COOL HOMIE FUCK IT JUST TAKE IT SLOW AND GET IT DOWN QUE NO, IT TOOK ME A WHILE TO DO THIS TOO BUT IM GETTING THERE BUT YEAH WHEN YOURE DONE POST SOME PICS :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 23 2009, 11:30 AM~13085793
> *AFTER CUTTING IT UP WE WHERE DONE  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

THEN THE WIRING BEGAN :0 



















U KNOW  










RED TOP OPTIMA :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

SHOTCALLERS UP!!!!!!! SAN DIEGO CHAPTER










ME :cheesy:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 23 2009, 11:31 AM~13085801
> *THATS COOL HOMIE FUCK IT JUST TAKE IT SLOW AND GET IT DOWN QUE NO, IT TOOK ME A WHILE TO DO THIS TOO BUT IM GETTING THERE BUT YEAH WHEN YOURE DONE POST SOME PICS  :biggrin:
> *


simon i will... i got a 12` woofer n 2 8`s sounds louds as fuck...but now ima need a 4 /6channel amp cuz i burn the last one...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

ME ON THE TRIKE BUMPING THAT OLD SCHOOL :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

X2 NOW TO GET THE BOX UPHOLSTERED :cheesy: 

SHOTCALLERS BIKE CLUB SD CHAP


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 23 2009, 12:35 PM~13085839
> *simon i will... i got a 12` woofer n 2 8`s sounds louds as fuck...but now ima need a 4 /6channel amp cuz i burn the last one...
> *


HAHA SICK HOMIE CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 23 2009, 10:37 AM~13085866
> *ME ON THE TRIKE BUMPING THAT OLD SCHOOL  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:yes: :worship:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 23 2009, 12:12 PM~13086230
> *:yes:  :worship:
> *


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 23 2009, 11:37 AM~13085866
> *ME ON THE TRIKE BUMPING THAT OLD SCHOOL  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 23 2009, 12:37 PM~13085866
> *ME ON THE TRIKE BUMPING THAT OLD SCHOOL  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY CABRON DALE A LOS PEDALS :biggrin: NICE TRIKE HOMIE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by mr.casper+Feb 23 2009, 01:19 PM~13086292-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sureñosbluez_@Feb 24 2009, 12:07 AM~13093780
> *HEY CABRON DALE A LOS PEDALS  :biggrin: NICE TRIKE HOMIE
> *


HAHAH ESTA BIEN HEAVY LA CAJA Y CON UNA OPTIMA IS HARD LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 24 2009, 11:56 AM~13097773
> *:cheesy:
> HAHAH ESTA BIEN HEAVY LA CAJA Y CON UNA OPTIMA IS HARD LOL  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 23 2009, 11:30 AM~13085793
> *AFTER CUTTING IT UP WE WHERE DONE  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Deeammm homie u got down.. It came out chingona la box


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+Feb 24 2009, 03:59 PM~13099273-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL YEAH FOO I TRIED ITS LIKE THOSE EXERCISE BIKES :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-POISON 831_@Feb 24 2009, 04:19 PM~13099426
> *Deeammm homie u got down.. It came out chingona la box
> *


THANKS HOMIE THAT SHIT IS SICK IM GETTING JOCKED BY ALOT OF HYNAS NOW :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 26 2009, 10:44 AM~13118625
> *THANKS HOMIE THAT SHIT IS SICK IM GETTING JOCKED BY ALOT OF HYNAS NOW  :cheesy:
> *


post some pics of the hynas


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 26 2009, 11:58 AM~13118778
> *post some pics of the hynas
> *


x3


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Feb 26 2009, 12:58 PM~13118778-->
> 
> 
> 
> post some pics of the hynas
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OKAY :cheesy: ILL PM YOU SOME
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.casper_@Feb 26 2009, 01:07 PM~13118860
> *x3
> *


TIMES TRES :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 26 2009, 11:11 PM~13125707
> *OKAY  :cheesy: ILL PM YOU SOME
> *


ill be waiting :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 27 2009, 01:14 AM~13125719
> *ill be waiting  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 27 2009, 12:11 AM~13125707
> *OKAY  :cheesy: ILL PM YOU SOME
> TIMES TRES  :cheesy:
> *


UNO TRES JAJA TIMES TRES!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 27 2009, 01:15 AM~13125726
> *UNO TRES JAJA TIMES TRES!
> *


HAHAHA YEAH I KNOW WHAT YOU MEANT LOL :biggrin: 

EQUIS TRES :cheesy:


----------



## mr.casper

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 27 2009, 12:19 AM~13125750
> *HAHAHA YEAH I KNOW WHAT YOU MEANT LOL  :biggrin:
> 
> EQUIS TRES  :cheesy:
> *


OLD SKOOL SHIT BUT ALWAYS IN DA BLOOD! :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 27 2009, 01:21 AM~13125767
> *:biggrin:
> OLD SKOOL SHIT BUT ALWAYS IN DA BLOOD! :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW IT HOMIE ALL DAY EVERYDAY!!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 26 2009, 11:15 PM~13125721
> *
> *


im still waiting motherquacker :angry:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 27 2009, 01:28 AM~13125814
> *im still waiting motherquacker  :angry:
> *


HAHAHA FOO I HAVENT TOOK PICS WHEN I DO ILL POST THEM UP :cheesy: 

YOU KNOW WHAT THE QUACK IM SAYING :cheesy:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 27 2009, 12:25 AM~13125795
> *YOU KNOW IT HOMIE ALL DAY EVERYDAY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 26 2009, 11:30 PM~13125827
> *HAHAHA FOO I HAVENT TOOK PICS WHEN I DO ILL POST THEM UP  :cheesy:
> 
> YOU KNOW WHAT THE QUACK IM SAYING  :cheesy:
> *


lol i thought you had some  quack you :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Feb 27 2009, 01:33 AM~13125839-->
> 
> 
> 
> lol i thought you had some   quack you  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NAH FOO THERE JUST ON MY MIND LOL ILL TAKE SOME NEXT TIME THERE HERE
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sureñosbluez_@Feb 27 2009, 01:34 AM~13125847
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP!!! FUI A TIJUAS EL DOMINGO ESTA LLENO DE HYNAS HOMIE ITS SICK :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 26 2009, 11:36 PM~13125858
> *NAH FOO THERE JUST ON MY MIND LOL ILL TAKE SOME NEXT TIME THERE HERE
> *


lol do they look good ? :cheesy: alright :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 27 2009, 01:37 AM~13125869
> *lol do they look good ?  :cheesy:  alright :thumbsup:
> *


HELL GEAH THEY LOOK FINE IMA TELL HER TO PUT MY SHOTCALLERS SHIRT ON AND ILL TAKE A PIC A GOOD PIC IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN  :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 26 2009, 11:41 PM~13125887
> *HELL GEAH THEY LOOK FINE IMA TELL HER TO PUT MY SHOTCALLERS SHIRT ON AND ILL TAKE A PIC A GOOD PIC IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN    :biggrin:
> *


 ...dont be sending me some pics of hynas that look like they just ate half of jack in the box  :roflmao:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 27 2009, 01:36 AM~13125858
> *NAH FOO THERE JUST ON MY MIND LOL ILL TAKE SOME NEXT TIME THERE HERE
> WHATS UP!!! FUI A TIJUAS EL DOMINGO ESTA LLENO DE HYNAS HOMIE ITS SICK  :cheesy:
> *


  SIMON TIJUAS SIEMPRE ES UN DESMADRE Y HAY UN CHINGO DE HYNAS BIEN BUENAS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Feb 27 2009, 01:43 AM~13125893-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...dont be sending me some pics of hynas that look like they just ate half of jack in the box    :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FINE THEN :angry: LOL JK HAHAHA FUCK NO HOMIE ILL SHOW YOU WHATS ZAPPENING :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sureñosbluez_@Feb 27 2009, 01:44 AM~13125897
> * SIMON TIJUAS SIEMPRE ES UN DESMADRE Y HAY UN CHINGO DE HYNAS BIEN BUENAS HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH!! HOMIE THAT SHIT IS SICK ALL THE CLUBS ARE PACK AND THE HYNAS GET FREAKY :cheesy: IMA HEAD DOWN THERE MANANA :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 26 2009, 11:46 PM~13125905
> *FINE THEN  :angry: LOL JK HAHAHA FUCK NO HOMIE ILL SHOW YOU WHATS ZAPPENING  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: alright :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 27 2009, 01:46 AM~13125905
> *FINE THEN  :angry: LOL JK HAHAHA FUCK NO HOMIE ILL SHOW YOU WHATS ZAPPENING  :cheesy:
> HELL YEAH!! HOMIE THAT SHIT IS SICK ALL THE CLUBS ARE PACK AND THE HYNAS GET FREAKY  :cheesy: IMA HEAD DOWN THERE MANANA  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Feb 27 2009, 01:47 AM~13125913-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: alright  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> QUACK YOU :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sureñosbluez_@Feb 27 2009, 01:48 AM~13125919
> *
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 26 2009, 11:49 PM~13125927
> *QUACK YOU  :cheesy:
> *


go quack yourself :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 27 2009, 01:50 AM~13125934
> *go quack yourself :cheesy:
> *


MYSPACE.COM/QUACK-A-BITCH

:0


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 26 2009, 11:52 PM~13125942
> *MYSPACE.COM/QUACK-A-BITCH
> 
> :0
> *


 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 27 2009, 01:57 AM~13125976
> *:0
> *


SHIMOAN :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 27 2009, 12:04 AM~13126026
> *SHIMOAN  :0
> *


wtf happen to chamuco61 ? :dunno:


----------



## POISON 831

:wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Feb 27 2009, 02:06 AM~13126036-->
> 
> 
> 
> wtf happen to chamuco61 ?  :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LAST TIME I HEARD HE WAS HEADING FOR THE PEN IN SAN QUENTIN FACING ATTEMPTED MURDER AND MULTIPLE DRUG TRAFFICKING CHARGES :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-POISON 831_@Feb 27 2009, 02:06 AM~13126041
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: HOLA


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 27 2009, 12:08 AM~13126052
> *LAST TIME I HEARD HE WAS HEADING FOR THE PEN IN SAN QUENTIN FACING ATTEMPTED MURDER AND MULTIPLE DRUG TRAFFICKING CHARGES  :0
> *


 :0 you serious ?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 27 2009, 02:09 AM~13126057
> *:0 you serious ?
> *


DO I LOOK SERIOUS TO YOU --------> :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 27 2009, 12:10 AM~13126064
> *DO I LOOK SERIOUS TO YOU -------->  :cheesy:
> *


 :|


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 27 2009, 02:10 AM~13126068
> *:|
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 27 2009, 12:12 AM~13126075
> *:roflmao:
> *


i thought you were serious :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 27 2009, 02:13 AM~13126080
> *i thought you were serious  :roflmao:
> *


HAHAHA NAH I DONT KNOW WHERE HES AT :0 JK HE DOESNT LOG ON ANYMORE FOR SOME REASON :ugh: :dunno:  :burn: :loco: :nosad:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 27 2009, 12:15 AM~13126084
> *HAHAHA NAH I DONT KNOW WHERE HES AT  :0 JK HE DOESNT LOG ON ANYMORE FOR SOME REASON  :ugh:  :dunno:    :burn:  :loco:  :nosad:
> *


 :0


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 27 2009, 02:06 AM~13126036
> *wtf happen to chamuco61 ?  :dunno:
> *


Haha i heard he was with sum homies and he killed one of the Soshas(spellcheck)...haha that sum outsider shit...chamuco should know! :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 27 2009, 02:09 AM~13126057
> *:0 you serious ?
> *


dont trip...i thoght he was serious too! this foo chamuco aint sumbody to fuck around wit :| ..haha but i havnt hearda him for a cool minute


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 27 2009, 01:06 AM~13126036
> *wtf happen to chamuco61 ?  :dunno:
> *


hes still alive


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C.+Feb 27 2009, 07:57 PM~13132634-->
> 
> 
> 
> dont trip...i thoght he was serious too! this foo chamuco aint sumbody to fuck around wit :| ..haha but i havnt hearda him for a cool minute
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP HOMIE!!!! ME NWITHER NOMAS IN MYSPACE ANDS HIT I DONT KNOW WHERE HES AT :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BASH3R_@Feb 27 2009, 09:06 PM~13133254
> *hes still alive
> *


SO YOU DIDNT FINISH THE JOB THEN :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up homies how is everyone


----------



## BASH3R

Hes a quick one? :happysad:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Feb 27 2009, 06:57 PM~13132634
> *dont trip...i thoght he was serious too! this foo chamuco aint sumbody to fuck around wit :| ..haha but i havnt hearda him for a cool minute
> *


Sup bro just wanted to cruise by here n say was up! Since u up in Maryland for tha homie that dont know...


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Mar 1 2009, 03:58 AM~13143155
> *Sup bro just wanted to cruise by here n say was up! Since u up in Maryland for tha homie that dont know...
> *


Gracias Hermano..i miss tha fam back home


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 1 2009, 04:30 PM~13146379
> *Gracias Hermano..i miss tha fam back home
> *


SAME HERE FOOLY, ITS STILL BORING AS FUNK.....N WE GOT LIKE 3 OR 4 SHOWS COMING UP


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Mar 2 2009, 01:31 AM~13150606
> *SAME HERE FOOLY, ITS STILL BORING AS FUNK.....N WE GOT LIKE 3 OR 4 SHOWS COMING UP
> *


well fuck me then right??!!! you should take my bikes so at least you have a chance at winning somethin haha :biggrin:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 2 2009, 04:02 PM~13155853
> *well fuck me then right??!!! you should take my bikes so at least you have a chance at winning somethin haha :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA I LIKE YOUR CONFIDENCE BUT IF I DO GET A TRUCK I MIGHT TAKE EM I ATLEAST WANNA TAKE MAMAS BUT SHE DONT REALLY HAVE A DISPLAY


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 1 2009, 05:30 PM~13146379
> *Gracias Hermano..i miss tha fam back home
> *


DAM HOMIE YOURE ALL THE WAY OUT THERE WELL JUST WANT TO SAY WHATS UP


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

wassup homies...yea im all tha way out here but gota finish skool and get that paper then go bak to cali...i come on here evry once in a while but damn you got your shit together...gota giv you props haha


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

hey chamuco you still got that pic you put up a while back of the old S.C. shirt with tha S.C. logo??? post it up again yea?


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 7 2009, 01:37 PM~13210057
> *hey chamuco you still got that pic you put up a while back of the old S.C. shirt with tha S.C. logo??? post it up again yea?
> *


HAVENT U HEARD CHAMUCO IS IN PRISON, :twak:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Mar 8 2009, 01:44 AM~13214587
> *HAVENT U HEARD CHAMUCO IS IN PRISON,  :twak:
> *


so he didnt take his comp with him???...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Mar 8 2009, 12:44 AM~13214587
> *HAVENT U HEARD CHAMUCO IS IN PRISON,  :twak:
> *


hahahaha...this fucker!!! 

strictly rumors homie...but for reals, i aint been feelin all the bullshit that goes on here on layitlow, so i thought i would just chill from it for a while...besides, this pinch site gave my computer a virus...anyways, y'alls got my number, hit me up if you dont hear from me on here for a while and make sure i aint really on lock down...hahaha...


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 10 2009, 10:58 PM~13245043
> *hahahaha...this fucker!!!
> 
> strictly rumors homie...but for reals, i aint been feelin all the bullshit that goes on here on layitlow, so i thought i would just chill from it for a while...besides, this pinch site gave my computer a virus...anyways, y'alls got my number, hit me up if you dont hear from me on here for a while and make sure i aint really on lock down...hahaha...
> *


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 10 2009, 10:58 PM~13245043
> *hahahaha...this fucker!!!
> 
> strictly rumors homie...but for reals, i aint been feelin all the bullshit that goes on here on layitlow, so i thought i would just chill from it for a while...besides, this pinch site gave my computer a virus...anyways, y'alls got my number, hit me up if you dont hear from me on here for a while and make sure i aint really on lock down...hahaha...
> *


CHAMUCO!!! IS IT REALLY.....CAN IT BE..... SOMEBODY PINCH ME.......NO DONT PINCH ME.......HAHAHA CHAMUCO U COMIN DOWN TO OUR THA CAR SHOW ON THA 22ND THA SD CHAP IS COMIN DOWN SO WE GONE MOBB IT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY+Mar 8 2009, 01:44 AM~13214587-->
> 
> 
> 
> HAVENT U HEARD CHAMUCO IS IN PRISON,  :twak:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 11:58 PM~13245043
> *hahahaha...this fucker!!!
> 
> strictly rumors homie...but for reals, i aint been feelin all the bullshit that goes on here on layitlow, so i thought i would just chill from it for a while...besides, this pinch site gave my computer a virus...anyways, y'alls got my number, hit me up if you dont hear from me on here for a while and make sure i aint really on lock down...hahaha...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EY HOMIE WHERE YOU BEEN AT WE THOUGH YOU GOT LOST OR WAS ON THE RUN AGAIN :0, HAHAHA EY I GOT A VIRUS TOO THAT SHIT SUCKS :angry:, EY HOMIE COME DOWN TO THE SHOW ON THE 22ND
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1SNOOPY_@Mar 11 2009, 05:59 PM~13251602
> *CHAMUCO!!! IS IT REALLY.....CAN IT BE..... SOMEBODY PINCH ME.......NO DONT PINCH ME.......HAHAHA CHAMUCO U COMIN DOWN TO OUR THA CAR SHOW ON THA 22ND THA SD CHAP IS COMIN DOWN SO WE GONE MOBB IT
> *


HAHAHA ESE WUEY A TRIP HUH LOL, HELL YEAH HOMIE WE COMING OUT THERE SHOTCALLERS UP!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Mar 12 2009, 10:21 PM~13266564
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> EY HOMIE WHERE YOU BEEN AT WE THOUGH YOU GOT LOST OR WAS ON THE RUN AGAIN  :0, HAHAHA EY I GOT A VIRUS TOO THAT SHIT SUCKS  :angry:, EY HOMIE COME DOWN TO THE SHOW ON THE 22ND
> HAHAHA ESE WUEY A TRIP HUH LOL, HELL YEAH HOMIE WE COMING OUT THERE SHOTCALLERS UP!!  :biggrin:
> *


FUK YEAH WAY UP......LOOK FOOL JUST TEASE EVERYONE WAT IM A BUST OUT WIT SOON.........BOSS!!!


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

old pics snoop...besides youll never finish that thing without me haha


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 14 2009, 01:24 PM~13280389
> *old pics snoop...besides youll never finish that thing without me haha
> *


YEAH PROBABLY. IM A NEED SOME MONEY........LOL NAW BUT I WILL BE WORKING ON IT SLOWLY.....U SURE ABOUT WHEN U GONNA COME HOME FOOLIO CUS MY "FIANCE" WANTS TO START PLANNING THIS THANG BRO *AND U GONE BE MY "BEST MAN"* IF U ACCEPT IT.....


----------



## 1SNOOPY

TTMFT


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Mar 13 2009, 02:32 AM~13267640
> *FUK YEAH WAY UP......LOOK FOOL JUST TEASE EVERYONE WAT IM A BUST OUT WIT SOON.........BOSS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH IT WAS THIS ONE THAT YOU WHERE TALING ABOUT :cheesy: LOOKS BAD ASS FUCK


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Mar 13 2009, 02:32 AM~13267640
> *FUK YEAH WAY UP......LOOK FOOL JUST TEASE EVERYONE WAT IM A BUST OUT WIT SOON.........BOSS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice bike


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Mar 16 2009, 12:55 AM~13292017
> *YEAH PROBABLY. IM A NEED SOME MONEY........LOL NAW BUT I WILL BE WORKING ON IT SLOWLY.....U SURE  ABOUT WHEN U GONNA COME HOME FOOLIO CUS MY "FIANCE" WANTS TO START PLANNING THIS THANG BRO AND U GONE BE MY "BEST MAN" IF U ACCEPT IT.....
> *


OH WHAT THERES A WEDDING GOING ON :cheesy:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 24 2009, 02:46 PM~13376035
> *nice bike
> *


THANX HOMIE....


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Mar 27 2009, 06:41 PM~13411059
> *OH WHAT THERES A WEDDING GOING ON  :cheesy:
> *


YEA HOMIE....


----------



## 1SNOOPY

SUP FOOL HERES SOME PICS FROM SANTANA CAR SHOW GIVE THEM A MINUTE TO LOAD


----------



## 1SNOOPY

A FEW MORE....THESE BIKES R ALL SHOT CALLERS EXCEPT THA 16" ON THA BLACK TURNTABLE...*of course mexica isnt from our club... *:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

HELL YEAH HOMIE SHOTCALLERS UP!! THAT DAY WAS SICK DOGG HAD ALOT OF FUN BACK THERE, DAM IM COVERING MY BROTHERS FACE LOL FUCK IT HOMIE SEE YOU IN THE NEXT ONE


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 6 2009, 11:40 AM~13496702
> *HELL YEAH HOMIE SHOTCALLERS UP!! THAT DAY WAS SICK DOGG HAD ALOT OF FUN BACK THERE, DAM IM COVERING MY BROTHERS FACE LOL FUCK IT HOMIE SEE YOU IN THE NEXT ONE
> *


YEA FUK IT THAT FOOL ESTA FEO ANYWAYS HAHAHA JUST PLAYIN HOMIE WE GOT THAT BIKE SHOW COMEING UP SOON ILL KEEP U UPDATED IF U WANNA ROLL


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

HAHAHA DAM FOO WE ALL LOOKED AT THE WRONG DIRECTION HUH LOL SICK HOMIE WELL HEAD OUT THERE THEN MAYBE IF ALL MY BIKES PARTS ARE DONW ILL BUST IT OUT AT THE SHOW :cheesy:  KEEP ME POSTED HOMIE LET ME KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

HERES A DECENT PIC OF US LOL THIS TIME WE ALL LOOKED THE RIGHT WAY :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

LOOK SNOOPS THE TRIKE WITH THE LIL NEONS :0 



















:cheesy:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 7 2009, 11:06 PM~13514349
> *LOOK SNOOPS THE TRIKE WITH THE LIL NEONS  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


DAMN HOMIE THAT LOOKS PRETTY CLEAN....THA BIKE IS COMEING OUT SIK


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 7 2009, 11:05 PM~13514343
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES A DECENT PIC OF US LOL THIS TIME WE ALL LOOKED THE RIGHT WAY  :cheesy:
> *


HAHA YEAH! I LIKE UR PICTURE BETTER THAN MINE :angry:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

TTMFT^


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY+Apr 9 2009, 02:41 PM~13529647-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN HOMIE THAT LOOKS PRETTY CLEAN....THA BIKE IS COMEING OUT SIK
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE IMA KEEP ON WORKING ON IT LIL BY LIL
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1SNOOPY_@Apr 9 2009, 02:43 PM~13529668
> *HAHA YEAH! I LIKE UR PICTURE BETTER THAN MINE :angry:
> *


HAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

:wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

WHATS UP SACKA


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Mar 13 2009, 09:32 AM~13267640
> *FUK YEAH WAY UP......LOOK FOOL JUST TEASE EVERYONE WAT IM A BUST OUT WIT SOON.........BOSS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hello shotcallers bc, i'm posted a pic of my homie Delbarrio who came out a bike in 2007 like yours :biggrin: ...
you like the french designs... thanks :biggrin: 








at a show in october(2007):


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Apr 10 2009, 10:46 PM~13544241
> *Hello shotcallers bc, i'm posted a pic of my homie Delbarrio who came out a bike in 2007 like yours :biggrin: ...
> you like the french designs... thanks :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at a show in october(2007):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


COOL HOMIE THAT BIKE LOOKS PRETTY CLEAN


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 10 2009, 09:01 PM~13543389
> *WHATS UP SACKA
> *


nothin much...how you been ?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 11 2009, 01:49 AM~13544821
> *nothin much...how you been ?
> *


APART FROM TRIPPING ON PAYING A TICKET AND MY HOMIES DOING DUMB SHIT AGAIN AND GETTING LOCKED UP IM GOOD :biggrin: LOL IMA STAY POSITIVE EVEN WHEN THE TIMES LOOK BAD HOWS YOU BIKE COMING ALONG, IM TRYING TO FINISH MY QUICK


----------



## joe bristol




----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Apr 11 2009, 06:51 PM~13549008
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave: SEE U THERE....


----------



## BASH3R

Whats up shotcallers! :wave:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 12 2009, 08:23 AM~13552584
> *Whats up shotcallers! :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Apr 14 2009, 12:48 AM~13569529
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


EMPTY OUT YOUR PM CAJA :0


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 14 2009, 10:35 PM~13580424
> *EMPTY OUT YOUR PM CAJA  :0
> *


MISSION COMPLETED.....PM BOX HAS BEEN CLEANED OUT


----------



## 1SNOOPY

HEY U HOES DIDNT COME OUT TO PLAY TODAY :wave: OH WELL,TTT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Apr 16 2009, 12:30 PM~13594824
> *MISSION COMPLETED.....PM BOX HAS BEEN CLEANED OUT
> *


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

SHOTCALLERS UP!!!


----------



## 1SNOOPY

:cheesy: :cheesy: BACK TTT :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

WHERE IS KENNY AT?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 23 2009, 01:11 PM~13667451
> *WHERE IS KENNY AT?
> *


HE JOINED THE ITALIAN MOB, AND NOW HES GOING AROUND THE WORLD MAKING MOBSTER CRIMES :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 24 2009, 12:46 AM~13673977
> *HE JOINED THE ITALIAN MOB, AND NOW HES GOING AROUND THE WORLD MAKING MOBSTER CRIMES  :0
> *


Sounds like kenny.


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 23 2009, 10:46 PM~13673977
> *HE JOINED THE ITALIAN MOB, AND NOW HES GOING AROUND THE WORLD MAKING MOBSTER CRIMES  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 DANG EVERYBODYS GETTIN CAUGHT UP LOL SHOULDVE OF STUCK TO THA LOWRIDER BIKES


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Apr 23 2009, 11:51 PM~13674010-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like kenny.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1SNOOPY_@Apr 23 2009, 11:52 PM~13674024
> *:0  :0  :0 DANG EVERYBODYS GETTIN CAUGHT UP LOL SHOULDVE OF STUCK TO THA LOWRIDER BIKES
> *


HAHAHAHA I KNOW HOMIE EVERYTHING IS SLIPPING UP :0 

WHATS UP SNOOOPPSSS!!! SEE YOU ON THE 17TH HOMITO IMA BUST OUT THE NEW SHIT HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 23 2009, 10:53 PM~13674043
> *LOL
> HAHAHAHA I KNOW HOMIE EVERYTHING IS SLIPPING UP  :0
> 
> WHATS UP SNOOOPPSSS!!! SEE YOU ON THE 17TH HOMITO IMA BUST OUT THE NEW SHIT HAHA  :biggrin:
> *


COOL HOMIE SEE U THEN....ANYTHING ON THEM SHIRTS???


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Apr 23 2009, 11:59 PM~13674087
> *COOL HOMIE SEE U THEN....ANYTHING ON THEM SHIRTS???
> *


SIMON HOMIE YOU KNOW :biggrin: IM BRINGING THE CHAPTER UP THERE WHETER THEY LIKE IT OR NOT :angry: LOL

OH YEAH I DID THEY WANT 25 FOR EACH :uh: HOW MUCH THEY WANT FOR YOURS?

I TALKED TO CHAMUK HE SAID ILL TAKE 3 WEEKS FOR THE " ILLEGAL YOU KNOW WHAT" TO COME IN :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 23 2009, 10:53 PM~13674043
> *LOL
> HAHAHAHA I KNOW HOMIE EVERYTHING IS SLIPPING UP  :0
> 
> WHATS UP SNOOOPPSSS!!! SEE YOU ON THE 17TH HOMITO IMA BUST OUT THE NEW SHIT HAHA  :biggrin:
> *


pics of this new shit you speak of


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 23 2009, 11:04 PM~13674134
> *SIMON HOMIE YOU KNOW  :biggrin: IM BRINGING THE CHAPTER UP THERE WHETER THEY LIKE IT OR NOT  :angry: LOL
> 
> OH YEAH I DID THEY WANT 25 FOR EACH  :uh: HOW MUCH THEY WANT FOR YOURS?
> 
> I TALKED TO CHAMUK HE SAID ILL TAKE 3 WEEKS FOR THE " ILLEGAL YOU KNOW WHAT" TO COME IN  :0
> *


3 WEEKS LOL DAMN I DONT THINK I CAN WAIT THAT LONG HAHAHA WELL 25 IS ABOUT WAT I WAS GOING TO PAY OVERHERE,,,SET UP FEE???CLEANUP FEE???R THA POLOS INCLUDED???


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Apr 24 2009, 12:38 AM~13674378-->
> 
> 
> 
> pics of this new shit you speak of
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SHHHHHH!! :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1SNOOPY_@Apr 24 2009, 11:03 AM~13677264
> *3 WEEKS LOL DAMN I DONT THINK I CAN WAIT THAT LONG HAHAHA WELL 25 IS ABOUT WAT I WAS GOING TO PAY OVERHERE,,,SET UP FEE???CLEANUP FEE???R THA POLOS INCLUDED???
> *


HAHAHA ME NIETHER I WAS LIKE NO SPANKZ :cheesy:, ITS BRINGING IN YOUR POLOS TOO AND THE SET UP IS FREE


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 24 2009, 11:06 AM~13677951
> *SHHHHHH!!  :angry:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 24 2009, 12:07 PM~13677959
> *
> *


YOULL SEE SOON MY BROTHA


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 24 2009, 11:09 AM~13677979
> *YOULL SEE SOON MY BROTHA
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

WHERE EVERYONE AT :cheesy:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 27 2009, 08:43 AM~13701446
> *WHERE EVERYONE AT  :cheesy:
> *


RIGHT HERE BIG HOMIE....READY FOR THA SHOW??? HAVE U HEARD FROM CHAMUCO??? I WANT TO GET MY TURNTABLE....


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Apr 27 2009, 12:25 PM~13703353
> *RIGHT HERE BIG HOMIE....READY FOR THA SHOW??? HAVE U HEARD FROM CHAMUCO??? I WANT TO GET MY TURNTABLE....
> *


HAHA WHATS UP HOMIE, YEAH DOGG JUST FINISHING UP ON SOME STUFF :0 , NAH I HAVENT WELL HIT HIM UP I WANT TO ONE TOO :angry:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 27 2009, 08:43 AM~13701446
> *WHERE EVERYONE AT  :cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez

whazz up shot callers


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

WHATS UP HOMIE  

SNOOPS WHERE YOU AT HOMITO


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 23 2009, 10:46 PM~13673977
> *HE JOINED THE ITALIAN MOB, AND NOW HES GOING AROUND THE WORLD MAKING MOBSTER CRIMES  :0
> *


 :biggrin: naw ive been going through alot... going to school makes me real tight on time and money so ive been laying low  but iam still here


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 8 2009, 02:26 AM~13823520
> *:biggrin: naw ive been going through alot... going to school makes me real tight on time and money so ive been laying low  but iam still here
> *


you dirty bastard. how you been?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 8 2009, 01:26 AM~13823520
> *:biggrin: naw ive been going through alot... going to school makes me real tight on time and money so ive been laying low  but iam still here
> *


NICE HEARING EVERYTHING IS GOOD


----------



## 1SNOOPY

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 8 2009, 11:28 AM~13827119
> *NICE HEARING EVERYTHING IS GOOD
> *


SUP FOOL SO WATS CRACKIN U COMEING DOWN THIS WEEKEND FOR THA BIKE SHOW


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

TU SABES HOMIE SHOTCALLERS SD WILL BE THERE


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 8 2009, 12:26 AM~13823520
> *:biggrin: naw ive been going through alot... going to school makes me real tight on time and money so ive been laying low  but iam still here
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@May 11 2009, 03:18 PM~13853886
> *SUP FOOL SO WATS CRACKIN U COMEING DOWN THIS WEEKEND FOR THA BIKE SHOW
> *


DIDNT KNOW IF IT WAS A FOR SURE THING OR NOT BUT NOW IT IS I GOT THAT DAY OFF SO I AM COMING FO SHO!!! :cheesy: SEE U UP THERE ON SUNDAY HOMIE IMA BE BUSTING OUT SOME NEW SHIT


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 13 2009, 11:40 PM~13881970
> *DIDNT KNOW IF IT WAS A FOR SURE THING OR NOT BUT NOW IT IS I GOT THAT DAY OFF SO I AM COMING FO SHO!!!  :cheesy: SEE U UP THERE ON SUNDAY HOMIE IMA BE BUSTING OUT SOME NEW SHIT
> *


YEA HOMIE THATS WAS UP BUT I DONT KNOW WATS CRACKIN WIT MY CHAPTER SO IM UNSURE HOW MANY WILL SHOW....FUK IT I WILL BE THERE....I GOT THA DAY OFF TOO


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

HAHA HELL YEAH HOMIE COOLIO :biggrin: AHH WHAT SAME HERE HOMIE MY MEMBERS ARE LAGGIN IT :angry: FUCK WHERE STILL COMING THOUGH, I GOT SOME NEW SHIT TO SHOW YOU HOMIE :biggrin: SEE YOU ON SUNDAY '

SHOTCALLERS UP!!!


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 14 2009, 11:50 AM~13885708
> *HAHA HELL YEAH HOMIE COOLIO  :biggrin: AHH WHAT SAME HERE HOMIE MY MEMBERS ARE LAGGIN IT  :angry: FUCK WHERE STILL COMING THOUGH, I GOT SOME NEW SHIT TO SHOW YOU HOMIE  :biggrin: SEE YOU ON SUNDAY '
> 
> SHOTCALLERS UP!!!
> *


YEA I HEARD U GOT SOME NEW STUFF....(SHOW OFF) :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@May 15 2009, 10:14 AM~13895516
> *YEA I HEARD U GOT SOME NEW STUFF....(SHOW OFF) :0
> *


HAHAHA :biggrin: DONT MEAN TO JUST EXCITED TO TAKE IT OUT LOL :biggrin: SEE YOU ON SUNDAY WHO ELSE IS COMING :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

WHAT UP FOOLIOS NICE SEING YOU GUYS YESTERDAY  

I GOT A LIL LOST ON THE WAY HOME BUT I GOT THERE :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

^^^^^

:cheesy: 

SHOTCALLERS UP!!!


----------



## MEXICA

:thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

THANKS NOAH :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 18 2009, 11:18 AM~13920773
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> SHOTCALLERS UP!!!
> *


 :thumbsdown: 



























:roflmao: naw im just fuckin with you george it looks good :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R

x2 :thumbsdown: 



































jk l :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 18 2009, 12:12 PM~13920690
> *WHAT UP FOOLIOS NICE SEING YOU GUYS YESTERDAY
> 
> I GOT A LIL LOST ON THE WAY HOME BUT I GOT THERE  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATS BRO


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+May 18 2009, 12:52 PM~13921133-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsdown:
> :roflmao: naw im just fuckin with you george it looks good  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> THANKS HOMIE I TOLD YOU I WAS GONNA BUST OUT SOME NEW SHIT AND I AINT DONE NEITHER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2009, 12:55 PM~13921168
> *x2  :thumbsdown:
> jk l :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHA ESTE BASHER THANKS HOMIE HOWS THE BARS :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sureñosbluez_@May 18 2009, 08:50 PM~13926493
> *CONGRATS  BRO
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 18 2009, 10:57 PM~13929616
> *
> 
> HAHAHA ESTE BASHER THANKS HOMIE HOWS THE BARS  :cheesy:
> 
> *


where the gummi bears at?? no gummie bears no bars :| 














:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 18 2009, 01:18 PM~13920773
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> SHOTCALLERS UP!!!
> *


no lie that bike looks rad. Im really liking that continental kit.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+May 20 2009, 08:55 PM~13952090-->
> 
> 
> 
> where the gummi bears at?? no gummie bears no bars  :|
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I WAS GONNA PUT THEM IN THERE BUT THEY DIDNT FIT  OR MAYBE I JUST ATE THEM :0 :cheesy:
> 
> LOL :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@May 20 2009, 09:00 PM~13952156
> *no lie that bike looks rad. Im really liking that continental kit.
> *


GRACIAS  AND HENRY DID THAT CONT KIT THAT FOO GETS DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Figured. Looks like his work.


----------



## sureñosbluez

WHAZZ UP SHOTCALLERS


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+May 21 2009, 01:14 PM~13958952-->
> 
> 
> 
> Figured. Looks like his work.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> HOWS THE CUTTY COMING ALONG
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sureñosbluez_@May 21 2009, 01:17 PM~13958984
> *WHAZZ UP SHOTCALLERS
> *


WHAT ZAPP-ENNING :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 21 2009, 02:23 PM~13959045
> *
> 
> HOWS THE CUTTY COMING ALONG
> 
> *


Buying all the euro pieces( Almost got everything) then getting cash together for the kandy shop. :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:0 :0 :0


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 18 2009, 11:12 AM~13920690
> *WHAT UP FOOLIOS NICE SEING YOU GUYS YESTERDAY
> 
> I GOT A LIL LOST ON THE WAY HOME BUT I GOT THERE  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



shit i almost got lost tryin to find this spot...hahaha...hey, we shoulda taken a group pic... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up homies the bikes are looking good


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 21 2009, 08:13 PM~13963272
> *shit i almost got lost tryin to find this spot...hahaha...hey, we shoulda taken a group pic... :biggrin:
> *


WELL MAYBE IF YOU WOULD STOP YOUR ILLEGAL SLAGGIN WE COULD OF :angry: LOL JK YEAH I FORGOT ABOUT THAT WE SHOULD NEXT TIME


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 21 2009, 07:13 PM~13963272
> *shit i almost got lost tryin to find this spot...hahaha...hey, we shoulda taken a group pic... :biggrin:
> *


X2 HOMIE I ALSO FORGOT.....DANG CHAMUCO IT WAS COOL TO SEE U AGAIN....HOPE TO SEE U ATLEAST ON HERE MORE OFTEN....


----------



## 1SNOOPY

TTT


----------



## lowlife-biker

eey nineteen your bike is lookin real good homie, frame is beggin for a mural tho :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

HAHAHAHA SURE IS :biggrin: ALREADY WORKING ON IT THOUGH THANKS ALOT THOUGH HOMIE


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

page 5?!!! yeaa right


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

WHERE YOU FOOS BEEN AT :angry: 

ANYONE GOING TO SB IMA BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 2 2009, 12:32 PM~14071834
> *WHERE YOU FOOS BEEN AT  :angry:
> 
> ANYONE GOING TO SB IMA BE THERE  :biggrin:
> *


DANG I FORGOT ABOUT IT BUT NAW I WONT BE ABLE TO GO.....WHEN IS IT AGAIN


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

THIS SUNDAY :0


----------



## 1SNOOPY

DAMN LOL.......NAW WONT BE ABLE TO MAKE IT HOMIE I GOT TO WORK


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE ILL TAKE PICS....OF SOME FINE ASS HYNAS :cheesy: 

U COMING DOWN TO LOWRIDERFEST ON JULY 26th :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 2 2009, 04:52 PM~14074074
> *ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE ILL TAKE PICS....OF SOME FINE ASS HYNAS  :cheesy:
> 
> U COMING DOWN TO LOWRIDERFEST ON JULY 26th  :cheesy:
> *


ill be there


----------



## BASH3R

jorges (nineteen.o.four) handlebars that i welded up and added twist


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 2 2009, 08:52 PM~14077629
> *jorges (nineteen.o.four) handlebars that i welded up and added twist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


    DAMN HOMIE THAT CAME OUT CLEAN.......JORGE I HATE U DOG.....


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks+Jun 2 2009, 09:39 PM~14077523-->
> 
> 
> 
> ill be there
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KEWL :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2009, 09:52 PM~14077629
> *jorges (nineteen.o.four) handlebars that i welded up and added twist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAM HOMIE AGAIN THANKS!!!! THAT CAME OUT FUCKING CLEAN THOSE WELDS ARE NICE I KNEW YOU WOULD GET DOWN ON THIS THANKS ALOT HOMIE THEY CAME OUT SICK BIG PROPS TO YOU HOMIE :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1SNOOPY_@Jun 2 2009, 11:24 PM~14078916
> *     DAMN HOMIE THAT CAME OUT CLEAN.......JORGE I HATE U DOG.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THANKS AND THANKS LOL 

:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

SHOTCALLERS UP!!!


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 4 2009, 02:14 PM~14095678
> *SHOTCALLERS UP!!!
> *


X2 HAHAHA


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 5 2009, 11:11 PM~14109587
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: T*T*T


----------



## 1SNOOPY

:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

WHATS UP WITH YOU


----------



## chamuco61

:nicoderm:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

wat pics r from hemet???


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 15 2009, 01:33 PM~14196584
> *:nicoderm:
> *


WAS UP BOSS.....ANY LUCK WIT MY RAIL.....I AM DIEING FOR THA TURNTABLE.....I JUST MEMBERED I HAVENT MEASURED THA BIKE........BUT LET ME KNOW IF U GOT IT YET


----------



## Guest




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

SHOTCALLERS SAN DIEGO CHAPTER


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 24 2009, 09:18 AM~14283008
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHOTCALLERS SAN DIEGO CHAPTER
> *



What's up homie! Trike looks clean


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 24 2009, 11:48 AM~14283296
> *What's up homie! Trike looks clean
> *


WHATS UP GIL!!!! THANKS DOGG JUST NEED A NEW PAINTJOB SOON LOL :biggrin: SO HOWS IT GOING UP THERE


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 24 2009, 10:04 AM~14283446
> *WHATS UP GIL!!!! THANKS DOGG JUST NEED A NEW PAINTJOB SOON LOL  :biggrin: SO HOWS IT GOING UP THERE
> *



Its cool, just chilling getting ready for the next show


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 24 2009, 10:18 AM~14283008
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHOTCALLERS SAN DIEGO CHAPTER
> *


LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by MR.559+Jun 24 2009, 12:55 PM~14283897-->
> 
> 
> 
> Its cool, just chilling getting ready for the next show
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SAME HERE JUST WORKING ON MY BIKE HERE AND THERE, SOUNDS GOOD DOGGIE YOU GOING TO WEGO SHOW IN SB?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1SNOOPY_@Jun 24 2009, 03:21 PM~14285258
> *LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE
> *


THANKS FOOLIO HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE WHATS GOING ON WITH YOU FOOZERS


----------



## 1SNOOPY

THANKS FOOLIO HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE WHATS GOING ON WITH YOU FOOZERS
[/quote]

NOT MUCH JUST THA HOMIES LAGGING WHEN WE CALL A MEETING......


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 24 2009, 12:18 PM~14283008
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHOTCALLERS SAN DIEGO CHAPTER
> *


I like that trike.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

THANKS


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

*HAPPY 4th OF JULY HOMIES !*


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY+Jul 3 2009, 10:33 PM~14376625-->
> 
> 
> 
> *HAPPY 4th OF JULY HOMIES !*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS PAULE SAME TO YOU TOO
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAC_TOWN_@Jul 4 2009, 01:38 AM~14378102
> *
> *


THIS IS A SMOKE-FREE TOPIC TAKE YOUR SHIT SOMEWHERE ELSE LOL WHATS UP FOO WHERE YOU BEEN AT :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 4 2009, 10:44 AM~14379689
> *THIS IS A SMOKE-FREE TOPIC TAKE YOUR SHIT SOMEWHERE ELSE LOL WHATS UP FOO WHERE YOU BEEN AT  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: ive been workin :cheesy: happy 4th of july


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 4 2009, 02:22 PM~14380554
> *:roflmao: ive been workin  :cheesy: happy 4th of july
> *


GOOD I HEARD THAT YOURE CLEAN NOW AND THAT YOUR VAINS ARENT POPPING OUT ANYMORE LOL JK SICK HOMIE THAT COOL KEEP WORKING  THANKS YOU TOO :biggrin: 

HOWS THE VIKE :cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> THANKS PAULE SAME TO YOU TOO
> 
> THANKS BRO !


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 4 2009, 01:38 PM~14380618
> *GOOD I HEARD THAT YOURE CLEAN NOW AND THAT YOUR VAINS ARENT POPPING OUT ANYMORE LOL JK SICK HOMIE THAT COOL KEEP WORKING   THANKS YOU TOO  :biggrin:
> 
> HOWS THE VIKE  :cheesy:
> *


lol :biggrin: ....witch 1 ? :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

WOW WOW WHAT!!!! YOURE BIKE HAD BABIES :cheesy: LOL JK

WELL BOTH ANY PICKS :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

SHOTCALLERS UP

WHERE ALL THE HOMIES AT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 24 2009, 10:18 AM~14283008
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHOTCALLERS SAN DIEGO CHAPTER
> *


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

wassup fellas...just stoppin by on my way to some porno sites haha just playin...hey! i thought it would never happen but im selling the pink and purple bike i got for my sis and im parting out my bike...to include the warren wong rims...ima go to the show at corona high skool and try to sell stuff there....Aug 2


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

dibs on the wongs!! :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jul 21 2009, 03:46 PM~14540733
> *wassup fellas...just stoppin by on my way to some porno sites haha just playin...hey! i thought it would never happen but im selling the pink and purple bike i got for my sis and im parting out my bike...to include the warren wong rims...ima go to the show at corona high skool and try to sell stuff there....Aug 2
> *


HAHAHAHA PORNO SITES LOL ESE WUEY WHATS UP HOMIE HOW YOU BEEN YOU BACK IN THE OC  EY HOMIE ILL TAKE SOME PARTS FROM THE BIKE WHERES THE SHOW AT? LET ME KNOW ILL PROBALY ROLL BY, ARE YOU GOING TO THE WEGO TOUR ILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

whens the wego tour??...the other one is at corona high skool on aug 2...ima be there


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jul 21 2009, 09:06 PM~14544056
> *whens the wego tour??...the other one is at corona high skool on aug 2...ima be there
> *


THIS SUNDAY AT THE NATIONAL ORANGE SHOW IN SAN BERDO YOU SHOULD ROLL BY

OH THAT SOUNDS SICK BUT WHERE IS CORONA HIGH AT GIVE ME THE ADDY  

WHATS UP WITH YOUR BRO HAVENT HEARD OF HIM


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

google that shit...aite ill look up this one and ill see if we can go...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

COOL FOO LET ME KNOW


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

EY I SAID THIS IS A SMOKE FREE TOPIC :angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 22 2009, 10:31 PM~14556719
> *EY I SAID THIS IS A SMOKE FREE TOPIC  :angry:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


im sorry  i cant go with out my fix lol :biggrin: what you been up to ?


----------



## 1SNOOPY

BUENOS DIAS FAMILIA.........LOL DAMN HAVENT SEEN THIS TOPIC ON THA FIRST PAGE IN A MIN.....


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

cuz you always laggin it snoop haha...i got an excuse for bein busy but u dont...you got all day lazy bum...naaa jus messin witchu big bro


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Jul 23 2009, 10:16 AM~14559340
> *BUENOS DIAS FAMILIA.........LOL DAMN HAVENT SEEN THIS TOPIC ON THA FIRST PAGE IN A MIN.....
> *


MORE THAN A MINUTE :uh: LOL JK WHAT UP SNOOPZ HOWS IT GIONG UP THERE  YOU DOWN TO ROLL TO SB THIS SUNDAY


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

i dont think we gonna be able to make that one cuz its kinda last minute and we aint got shit together haha but ima go to that one next week in corona...i dont know bout snoop if he gonna go...i didnt invite his broke ass hehe


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

HAHAHA FUCK IT HOMIE ITS ALL GOOD WELL ILL TAKE PICS, AND ILL SEE IF I CAN GO TO CORONA NEXT SUNDAY  

SO HOW MUCH YOU WANT FOR THEM WONGS SO I CAN BRING SOME DINERO $$ :cheesy:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jul 25 2009, 02:11 PM~14579836
> *i dont think we gonna be able to make that one cuz its kinda last minute and we aint got shit together haha but ima go to that one next week in corona...i dont know bout snoop if he gonna go...i didnt invite his broke ass hehe
> *


$$$ :dunno: $$$, YEA IM BROKE.........BUT FUK IT ILL STILL GO NEXT SUNDAY........BUT I MIGHT HAVE TO TAKE OFF A LIL EARLY CUS I WORK AT 530


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 24 2009, 03:46 PM~14573442
> *MORE THAN A MINUTE  :uh: LOL JK WHAT UP SNOOPZ HOWS IT GIONG UP THERE   YOU DOWN TO ROLL TO SB THIS SUNDAY
> *


I DOUBT IT HOMIE......U GONNA GO??? TAKE SOME PICS FOR US.........


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 25 2009, 10:17 PM~14582131
> *HAHAHA FUCK IT HOMIE ITS ALL GOOD WELL ILL TAKE PICS, AND ILL SEE IF I CAN GO TO CORONA NEXT SUNDAY
> 
> SO HOW MUCH YOU WANT FOR THEM WONGS SO I CAN BRING SOME DINERO $$  :cheesy:
> *


i was askin for 200 but ill let em go for you 175


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jul 31 2009, 01:52 AM~14635627
> *i was askin for 200 but ill let em go for you 175
> *


ANY PICS OF THEM AND THANKS I LIKE THAT SHOTCALLA BROTHA DISCOUNT LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 2 2009, 06:07 PM~14654314
> *ANY PICS OF THEM AND THANKS I LIKE THAT SHOTCALLA BROTHA DISCOUNT LOL  :biggrin:
> *


ITS NOT A SHOT CALLERS DISCOUNT...........ITS A GROUPIE DISCOUNT............


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Aug 3 2009, 01:18 PM~14660474
> *ITS NOT A SHOT CALLERS DISCOUNT...........ITS A GROUPIE DISCOUNT............
> *


HAHAHA FUCK THAT LOL

LOOK WHAT I JUST GOT :cheesy:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 5 2009, 05:24 PM~14686643
> *HAHAHA FUCK THAT LOL
> 
> LOOK WHAT I JUST GOT  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 G-RIDE :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: ???


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

HAHAHA FOR NOW :biggrin: 

GOT TO PUT SOME WORK ON IT :cheesy:


----------



## ESE JAVIER




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 5 2009, 07:24 PM~14686643
> *HAHAHA FUCK THAT LOL
> 
> LOOK WHAT I JUST GOT  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice you gonna make it a hard top?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

THANKS  

NOT TO SURE YET IM GETTING TOLD TO KEEP IT THEN IM GETTING TOLD TO TAKE IT OFF BUT IM STILL THINKING ABOUT IT


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

convertible...hehe


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Aug 15 2009, 09:35 AM~14776796
> *convertible...hehe
> *


HAHAHA NAH I DONT LIKE THEM LIKE THAT...OR DO I? :cheesy:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

or hollywood top thats what i wanna do but i wont put pix til im done


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 2 2009, 07:07 PM~14654314
> *ANY PICS OF THEM AND THANKS I LIKE THAT SHOTCALLA BROTHA DISCOUNT LOL  :biggrin:
> *


here are the wongs!! these are like the cleanest rims ive seen...the chrome is amazing in the sun









the back rim is a freewheel and the freewheel is like brass colored









the rims have 144 spokes but Warren made em a krazy pattern like 4 in 4 out...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

AHH WHAT THOSE LOOK SICK HOMIE ILL TAKE EM FROM YOU OKAY SO DONT SELL TO NO ONE ELSE :angry: LOL THERE BAD HOMIE ARE YOU GOING TO THAT SHOW YOU WHERE TALKING IN ANAHEIM ON THE 22ND I CAN ROLL BY THERE


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Aug 15 2009, 01:14 PM~14778200
> *here are the wongs!! these are like the cleanest rims ive seen...the chrome is amazing in the sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back rim is a freewheel and the freewheel is like brass colored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the rims have 144 spokes but Warren made em a krazy pattern like 4 in 4 out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Those look good. Let me know if they dont sell I might have a buyer for them.


----------



## Clown Confusion

ILL EVEN BUY THEM HOW MUCH


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 15 2009, 04:15 PM~14778785
> *  Those look good. Let me know if they dont sell I might have a buyer for them.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 15 2009, 04:17 PM~14778796
> *ILL EVEN BUY THEM HOW MUCH
> *


 :no: SORRY IMA GET THEM :biggrin: 

I CUT ENOUGHT LAWNS AND SAVED ENOUGHT MONEY TO GET THEM LOL


----------



## Clown Confusion

I MAKE THAT IN ON DAY


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 15 2009, 03:18 PM~14778804
> *:no: SORRY IMA GET THEM  :biggrin:
> 
> I CUT ENOUGHT LAWNS AND SAVED ENOUGHT MONEY TO GET THEM CUZ IM A SOCIOS NOW LOL
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 15 2009, 04:21 PM~14778822
> *
> *


WOW WOW HOLD IT THERE BUDDY LOL


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 15 2009, 04:20 PM~14778814
> *I MAKE THAT IN ON DAY
> *


 hno: THATS ALOT OF LAWNS


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

haha...scandalous vatos!!! shotcallers members get first dibs lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Aug 15 2009, 11:44 PM~14781787
> *haha...scandalous vatos!!! shotcallers members get first dibs lol
> *


HAHAHA THANK YOU CLUB BROTHA LOL

HOWS IT GOING UP THERE


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

real slow...aint alot goin on


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Aug 16 2009, 01:42 PM~14784430
> *real slow...aint alot goin on
> *


SAME HERE ITS JUST A LAZY SUNDAY LOL HUNGOVER FROM LAST NIGHT :biggrin: 

EY PM YOUR ADDRESS SO I CAN SEND YOU SOME $$$ FOR THE WONGS


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

WHERE IS THIS MON AT?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=47850

:0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

EY SNOOPZ DID YOU EVER GET MY PM?


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 18 2009, 12:42 AM~14801669
> *EY SNOOPZ DID YOU EVER GET MY PM?
> *


 :dunno: WAT PMS R U TALKING ABOUT??? UR NUDES, THAT U SENT ME HAHAHA U WEIRD DOG I DIDNT KNOW U WERE SO RANDOM.........


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

eeeewwww!!! wacala!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Aug 18 2009, 01:34 PM~14805620
> *:dunno: WAT PMS R U TALKING ABOUT??? UR NUDES, THAT U SENT ME HAHAHA U WEIRD DOG I DIDNT KNOW U WERE SO RANDOM.........
> *


HAHAHAHHAHA FUCK THAT LOL WELL DONT BE LEAVING ME PERVERTED HEAVY BREATHING MESSAGES IN MY PHONE ANYMORE LOL


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 18 2009, 07:47 PM~14810613
> *HAHAHAHHAHA FUCK THAT LOL WELL DONT BE LEAVING ME PERVERTED HEAVY BREATHING MESSAGES IN MY PHONE ANYMORE LOL
> *


I TOLD U IT MY BRO ANGEL.......... :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Aug 19 2009, 01:50 AM~14813553
> *I TOLD U IT MY BRO ANGEL.......... :biggrin:
> *


fook you dawg...ill blast you with a mortar from here haha


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Aug 19 2009, 07:53 PM~14822068
> *fook you dawg...ill blast you with a mortar from here haha
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY+Aug 19 2009, 01:50 AM~14813553-->
> 
> 
> 
> I TOLD U IT MY BRO ANGEL.......... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I KNEW IT :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ShotCallers O.C._@Aug 19 2009, 08:53 PM~14822068
> *fook you dawg...ill blast you with a mortar from here haha
> *


 :0 :0 :0 hno:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

SO FOR THE STREETLOW IMA BRING THE TRIKE FO SHO HOPEFULLY MY BIKE IS DONE BY THEN


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

nice...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

SPANKS :biggrin: 

ARE YOU GONNA BE ABLE TO MAKE IT TO STREETLOW IN COSTA MESA ITS ON THE 30TH


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

i should...


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 19 2009, 10:04 PM~14823671
> *SPANKS  :biggrin:
> 
> ARE YOU GONNA BE ABLE TO MAKE IT TO STREETLOW IN COSTA MESA ITS ON THE 30TH
> *


FLYER???ADDRESS???


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Aug 21 2009, 12:09 AM~14835506
> *FLYER???ADDRESS???
> *











STREETLOW MAGAZINE COSTA MESA CAR SHOW, AUGUST 30th 2009
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=490937


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

*SHOTCALLERS!!!!*




























:biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 21 2009, 10:50 AM~14838958
> *SHOTCALLERS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

SPANKS :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

thas some krazy parts homie...


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 21 2009, 10:50 AM~14838958
> *SHOTCALLERS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


FUK HOMIE I AM HATEING U MORE AND MORE.............SIK ASS HANDLEBARS!!!


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 21 2009, 10:42 AM~14838866
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STREETLOW MAGAZINE COSTA MESA CAR SHOW, AUGUST 30th 2009
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=490937
> *


BIKINI CONTEST HUH??? LOOKS LIKE MY MOMS AINT INVITED THIS TYME :roflmao: 
SO DONT TELL HER ANGEL :cheesy:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Aug 22 2009, 12:19 AM~14845922
> *BIKINI CONTEST HUH??? LOOKS LIKE MY MOMS AINT INVITED THIS TYME  :roflmao:
> SO DONT TELL HER ANGEL :cheesy:
> *


OHH YEAH HOW MUCH FOOKERS :dunno:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

hey george you gonna come by the show today...ill be there...anaheim swapmall


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

TTT
GOOD TIMES PASSING THRU :wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C.+Aug 22 2009, 12:33 AM~14845707-->
> 
> 
> 
> thas some krazy parts homie...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS MAAYNE
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1SNOOPY_@Aug 22 2009, 01:16 AM~14845899
> *FUK HOMIE I AM HATEING U MORE AND MORE.............SIK ASS HANDLEBARS!!!
> *


HAHAHAHA GOOD :biggrin: LOL JK, THANKS YOU KNOW HOW WE SHOTCALLERS ROLL


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY+Aug 22 2009, 01:19 AM~14845922-->
> 
> 
> 
> BIKINI CONTEST HUH??? LOOKS LIKE MY MOMS AINT INVITED THIS TYME  :roflmao:
> SO DONT TELL HER ANGEL :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 01:20 AM~14845929
> *OHH YEAH HOW MUCH FOOKERS :dunno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ITS 30 BUCKS AT THE GATE I THINK ITS TO LATE FOR PRE REG
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ShotCallers O.C._@Aug 22 2009, 08:50 AM~14846842
> *hey george you gonna come by the show today...ill be there...anaheim swapmall
> *


SORRY IMA BE WORKING TODAY  I CANT GO BUT TAKE PICS


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 22 2009, 11:16 AM~14847537
> *TTT
> GOOD TIMES PASSING THRU  :wave:
> *


:wave:

WHATS UP GOODTIMES


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

aite ill take pics...fo sho


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Aug 22 2009, 01:05 PM~14848356
> *aite ill take pics...fo sho
> *


HOW WAS IT CARNAL


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

EY FOO PM YOUR NUMBER SO WE CAN PLAN THIS THE DAY BEFORE THE SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 22 2009, 09:29 PM~14851411
> *EY FOO PM YOUR NUMBER SO WE CAN PLAN THIS THE DAY BEFORE THE SHOW  :biggrin:
> *


1 800-SEX-ME-UP.......... :cheesy: JK PM SENT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Aug 25 2009, 03:15 PM~14877212
> *1 800-SEX-ME-UP.......... :cheesy: JK PM SENT
> *


HAHAHAHA I CALLED IT AND IT WAS BUSY :0


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 25 2009, 02:18 PM~14877243
> *HAHAHAHA I CALLED IT AND IT WAS BUSY  :0
> *


YEA...... WORK IS BUSY TODAY


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

****


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY+Aug 25 2009, 03:24 PM~14877307-->
> 
> 
> 
> YEA...... WORK IS BUSY TODAY
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHAHA I GUESS YOU HAVE TO MAKE APPOINTMENTS NOW HUH LOL
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ShotCallers O.C._@Aug 25 2009, 05:48 PM~14878696
> *****
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 25 2009, 10:33 PM~14883038
> *HAHAHAHA I GUESS YOU HAVE TO MAKE APPOINTMENTS NOW HUH LOL
> :roflmao:
> *


YEA WE DONT ALLOW WALKINS ANYMORE...... :biggrin:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Aug 25 2009, 04:48 PM~14878696
> *****
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: WAT IT DO CARNAL?


----------



## joe bristol

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Aug 25 2009, 11:59 PM~14883341
> *YEA WE DONT ALLOW WALKINS ANYMORE...... :biggrin:
> *


hey way whats up pass the ward around car and bike show in santa ana by bristol sound sept 27 2009 that is the only date i will post up the flyer get ready dog tell all we want all the bikes to come p m me for any thing else ratto


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Aug 26 2009, 12:01 AM~14883353
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: WAT IT DO CARNAL?
> *


whas crackin??


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Aug 26 2009, 03:47 PM~14889700
> *hey way whats up pass the ward around car and bike show in santa ana by bristol sound  sept 27 2009 that is the only date i will post up the flyer get ready dog tell all we want all the bikes to come p m me for any thing else ratto
> *


SOUNDS GOOD BRO BUT U HAD TO PLAN IT ON MY BOYS 2ND BIRTHDAY HUH??? ITS COOL ILL TRY TO FIGURE SOMETHING OUT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY+Aug 25 2009, 11:59 PM~14883341-->
> 
> 
> 
> YEA WE DONT ALLOW WALKINS ANYMORE...... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHA YEAH I GUESS YOU DIDNT TELL THE BIG BULGY MEN THAT HUH :0 LOL THIS SUNDAY HOMIE ILL CALL YOU TOMORROW SO WE CAN SCHEME :h5:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-joe bristol_@Aug 26 2009, 04:47 PM~14889700
> *hey way whats up pass the ward around car and bike show in santa ana by bristol sound  sept 27 2009 that is the only date i will post up the flyer get ready dog tell all we want all the bikes to come p m me for any thing else ratto
> *


DAM HOMIE COUNT ME IN IMA BE THERE FOR SURE


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 26 2009, 11:31 PM~14894456
> *HAHAHA YEAH I GUESS YOU DIDNT TELL THE BIG BULGY MEN THAT HUH  :0  LOL THIS SUNDAY HOMIE ILL CALL YOU TOMORROW SO WE CAN SCHEME  :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> DAM HOMIE COUNT ME IN IMA BE THERE FOR SURE
> *


 :h5:


----------



## ESE JAVIER




----------



## joe bristol

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Aug 26 2009, 11:30 PM~14894014
> *SOUNDS GOOD BRO BUT U HAD TO PLAN  IT ON MY BOYS 2ND BIRTHDAY HUH??? ITS COOL ILL TRY TO FIGURE SOMETHING OUT
> *


i know i know but i got no choice


----------



## joe bristol

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 27 2009, 12:31 AM~14894456
> *HAHAHA YEAH I GUESS YOU DIDNT TELL THE BIG BULGY MEN THAT HUH  :0  LOL THIS SUNDAY HOMIE ILL CALL YOU TOMORROW SO WE CAN SCHEME  :h5:
> DAM HOMIE COUNT ME IN IMA BE THERE FOR SURE
> *


ya dog i will post up the flyer later we have a good place for all the bikes and and the location is great


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

FO SHO HOMIE LET US KNOW


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Aug 28 2009, 08:22 AM~14907430
> *:wave:
> *


SUNDAY :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 31 2009, 09:38 PM~14944060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u should of bit her tit!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn George got all the good pics.


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 31 2009, 10:38 PM~14944060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN HOMIE DOES SHE KNOW YOUR 13........


----------



## 1SNOOPY

DAMN HOMIE I MISSED OUT BIG TYME........187 ON MY PINSTRIPER THAT FOOLS A LAGGER......


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: NINETEEN.O.FOUR, Artistics.TX, Stilo-G, 1SNOOPY

SAPPENING :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G+Aug 31 2009, 11:42 PM~14944097-->
> 
> 
> 
> u should of bit her tit!!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHA YEAH SHOULD OF :biggrin: ALL I DID WAS LICKED IT LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2009, 11:43 PM~14944113
> *Damn George got all the good pics.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GOT TONS MORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2009, 11:43 PM~14944125
> *DAMN HOMIE DOES SHE KNOW YOUR 13........
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHA SHHH SHE DONT KNOW THAT LOL
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1SNOOPY_@Aug 31 2009, 11:45 PM~14944146
> *DAMN HOMIE I MISSED OUT BIG TYME........187 ON MY PINSTRIPER THAT FOOLS A LAGGER......
> *


FUCK YEAH!!!!! SHOW WAS SICKO., HAHAHA FUCK IT HOMIE IT HAPPENS


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 31 2009, 10:40 PM~14944077
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN HOMIE IF I WOULDVE TOOK MY TRIKE I WOULDVE HANDLED HER ON THA BIKE......I HATE BEING TEASED


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

YEAH HOMIE YOU MISSED OUT THAT SHOW WAS SICK :cheesy:


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 31 2009, 10:38 PM~14944046
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 uffin: whos that crazy vato in the back :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Aug 31 2009, 10:43 PM~14944125
> *DAMN HOMIE DOES SHE KNOW YOUR 13........
> *


post pics on st low bike section it looks like you had her tit in your mouth


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by MEXICA+Sep 1 2009, 01:39 PM~14948582-->
> 
> 
> 
> uffin: whos that crazy vato in the back  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL YOU KNOW HOW I DO IT :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MEXICA_@Sep 1 2009, 01:40 PM~14948599
> *post pics on st low bike section it looks like you had her tit in your mouth
> *


LOOK LIKED HUH  LOL JK YEAH IMA POST UP SOME THERE


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

missed out!! dammm


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

YUP YOU DID :angry: ALL THE FEMALES WHERE ASKING ABOUT YOU LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Sep 1 2009, 04:20 PM~14950729
> *missed out!! dammm
> *


SUP BRO.......HEY ILL HIT U LATER TO SEE IF U GET OUT EARLY ON FRIDAY AGAIN AND IF UR HOMIE IS WILLING TO TAKE U OUT OF BASE AGAIN....... :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 27TH :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

maybe cuz i might be in arizona that weekend


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Sep 2 2009, 07:28 PM~14964269
> *maybe cuz i might be in arizona that weekend
> *


WAS THIS REPLY FOR ME ......IF SO WTF U GONE DO IN AZ???


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

LOL


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 3 2009, 10:22 AM~14969795
> *LOL
> *


I PIKED UP MY KIDS BIKE YESTERDAY N THAT SHIT CAME OUT CLEAN........NOT POSTING PICS U GONE HAVE TO WAIT TIL THA BRISTOL SHOW


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

i seen it lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Sep 3 2009, 12:30 PM~14970433
> *I PIKED UP MY KIDS BIKE YESTERDAY N THAT SHIT CAME OUT CLEAN........NOT POSTING PICS U GONE HAVE TO WAIT TIL THA BRISTOL SHOW
> *


LOL COOL HOMIE BY THE SOUNDS OF IT I THINK IT CAME OUT REALLY REALLY GOOD :cheesy: CANT WAIT TO SEE IT :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Where is Chamuco aka Eric?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2009, 11:30 PM~14986403
> *Where is Chamuco aka Eric?
> *


YOU DIDNT HEAR THIS FROM ME BUT HES LOCKED UP IN DISTRICT 9


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 4 2009, 10:25 PM~14986365
> *LOL COOL HOMIE BY THE SOUNDS OF IT I THINK IT CAME OUT REALLY REALLY GOOD  :cheesy:  CANT WAIT TO SEE IT  :biggrin:
> *


YUP AND DONT THINK ABOUT BORROWING MY PINSTRIPER EVEN THOUGH HES UNRELIABLE HAHAHA


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 4 2009, 10:33 PM~14986423
> *YOU DIDNT HEAR THIS FROM ME BUT HES LOCKED UP IN DISTRICT 9
> *


OHH YEA I MEMBER HEARING THAT......RELEASE DATE IS 2012 LOL


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Sep 4 2009, 05:05 PM~14983905
> *i seen  it lol
> *


 :angry: I TOLD U NOT TO LOOK


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Sep 5 2009, 01:21 AM~14987052
> *OHH YEA I MEMBER HEARING THAT......RELEASE DATE IS 2012 LOL
> *


HAHAHAHA OH YEAH HE AINT GONNA SEE NO RAY OF SUN TILL THAT YEAR LOL


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

*CHAMUCO UPDATE*

SO I JUST GOT HIS LETTER SEEMS THAT HE GOT TRANSFERRED TO ALCATRAZ PRISON :0 AND HE ONLY GETS 2 MEALS A DAY :angry:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 5 2009, 08:00 PM~14991694
> *CHAMUCO UPDATE
> 
> SO I JUST GOT HIS LETTER SEEMS THAT HE GOT TRANSFERRED TO ALCATRAZ PRISON  :0 AND HE ONLY GETS 2 MEALS A DAY  :angry:
> *


cockmeat sandwich :dunno:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 5 2009, 07:00 PM~14991694
> *CHAMUCO UPDATE
> 
> SO I JUST GOT HIS LETTER SEEMS THAT HE GOT TRANSFERRED TO ALCATRAZ PRISON  :0 AND HE ONLY GETS 2 MEALS A DAY  :angry:
> *


so its true :0


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Sep 5 2009, 10:08 PM~14993198
> *cockmeat sandwich  :dunno:
> *


    :dunno: :tears:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY+Sep 5 2009, 01:20 AM~14987047-->
> 
> 
> 
> YUP AND DONT THINK ABOUT BORROWING MY PINSTRIPER EVEN THOUGH HES UNRELIABLE HAHAHA
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHA I KNOW IT COST YOU A GOOD TIME AT THE STREETLOW SHOW :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1SNOOPY_@Sep 6 2009, 12:10 AM~14993697
> *      :dunno:  :tears:
> *


SAD BUT TRUE


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 5 2009, 11:29 PM~14993807
> *HAHAHA I KNOW IT COST YOU A GOOD TIME AT THE STREETLOW SHOW  :angry:
> SAD BUT TRUE
> *


I KNOW I WAS MAD DOG BUT I GUESS FOR WAT HE CHARGED ME I CANT COMPLAIN.......


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 6 2009, 12:29 AM~14993807
> *HAHAHA I KNOW IT COST YOU A GOOD TIME AT THE STREETLOW SHOW  :angry:
> SAD BUT TRUE
> *


WASSUP GEORGE!!  HOWS YOUR RIDE COMING ALONG...I JUST SPENT ALL DAY CLEANING THE FREAKIN RUST CAKED ON THE RIMS...EAGLE 1 IS THE SHIT FOR THIS

BEFORE PIC









AFTER PIC










POOR MAN'S HYDRALICS


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

ITS COMING OUT GOOD IMA SLAP ON SOME CYLINDERS TOMOROW ON IT :biggrin: ILL POST UP SOME PICS


DAUUMMM!! THAT SHIT IS FUCKING CLEAN!!! THEY LOOK SICK  

EY YOU BOUGH THAT RED AND GREEN CAN FROM KRAGEN HUH THATS WHERE I WORK AT :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 7 2009, 08:36 PM~15009502
> *ITS COMING OUT GOOD IMA SLAP ON SOME CYLINDERS TOMOROW ON IT  :biggrin:  ILL POST UP SOME PICS
> DAUUMMM!! THAT SHIT IS FUCKING CLEAN!!! THEY LOOK SICK
> 
> EY YOU BOUGH THAT RED AND GREEN CAN FROM KRAGEN HUH THATS WHERE I WORK AT  :biggrin:
> *


sup


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 31 2009, 10:38 PM~14944060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




ahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahaha deeeeeaaamm homie estas pesado!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

HAHAHAHA YEAH FOO FUCKING STREETLOW HYNAS LOL :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Sep 7 2009, 09:11 PM~15009125
> *WASSUP GEORGE!!  HOWS YOUR RIDE COMING ALONG...I JUST SPENT ALL DAY CLEANING THE FREAKIN RUST CAKED ON THE RIMS...EAGLE 1 IS THE SHIT FOR THIS
> 
> 
> POOR MAN'S HYDRALICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT GRAND PRIX IS SICK FOO I DIDNT KNOW YOU HAD ONE GOT ANY MORE PICS :cheesy: WHAT IS IT LIKE A 85 OF WHAT


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 31 2009, 10:40 PM~14944077
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i saw this chick at the mall last night she asked for you :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

HAHAHA WHAT YOU KNOW HOW I DO IT  LOL JK YEAH I CALLED HER UP AND SHE SAID WHY IS NOAH PLAYING HARD TO GET :0


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 31 2009, 11:09 PM~14944391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cuz her sister and prima will get mad


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 7 2009, 09:36 PM~15009502
> *ITS COMING OUT GOOD IMA SLAP ON SOME CYLINDERS TOMOROW ON IT  :biggrin:  ILL POST UP SOME PICS
> DAUUMMM!! THAT SHIT IS FUCKING CLEAN!!! THEY LOOK SICK
> 
> EY YOU BOUGH THAT RED AND GREEN CAN FROM KRAGEN HUH THATS WHERE I WORK AT  :biggrin:
> *


haha yea ive spent like 200 bucks at kragen :uh: but yea its a 1981 pontiac grand prix...got it for free from a homie at church so im fixin it up...ive seen other ones like mine fixed up and theyre badd


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

like this one... :0 :0


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 31 2009, 10:38 PM~14944046
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

WHERE U AT FELLAS???


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C.+Sep 9 2009, 11:17 AM~15026376-->
> 
> 
> 
> haha yea ive spent like 200 bucks at kragen  :uh:  but yea its a 1981 pontiac grand prix...got it for free from a homie at church so im fixin it up...ive seen other ones like mine fixed up and theyre badd
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SIMON HOMIE IVE SEEN A FEW OF THEM AND THERE SICK :biggrin: SO I GOT TO FILL UP MY REGAL WITH SOME COOLANT :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ShotCallers [email protected] 9 2009, 11:30 AM~15026493
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like this one... :0  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1SNOOPY_@Sep 11 2009, 12:02 AM~15047250
> *WHERE U AT FELLAS???
> *


WHAT UP SNOOPZ


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 10 2009, 11:14 PM~15047352
> *SIMON HOMIE IVE SEEN A FEW OF THEM AND THERE SICK  :biggrin: SO I GOT TO FILL UP MY REGAL WITH SOME COOLANT  :cheesy:
> 
> WHAT UP SNOOPZ
> *


 :biggrin: SUP HOMIE??? HOWS THA BIKE COMEING ALONG???


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

:wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Sep 11 2009, 09:02 AM~15049017
> *:biggrin: SUP HOMIE??? HOWS THA BIKE COMEING ALONG???
> *


ITS GOING GOOD AND A GOT A LIL SOMETHING SOMETHING IMA BUST OUT MAYBE THE DAY OF THE BIKE SHOW IN SANTA OR VEGAS :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 31 2009, 11:38 PM~14944060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hay guey pinche pimp daddy :biggrin:  whazz up shot callers


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 11 2009, 07:32 PM~15055504
> *ITS GOING GOOD AND A GOT A LIL SOMETHING SOMETHING IMA BUST OUT MAYBE THE DAY OF THE BIKE SHOW IN SANTA OR VEGAS  :cheesy:
> *


mira mira... :0 fuck secrets haha


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 11 2009, 08:44 PM~15056211
> *hay guey pinche pimp daddy  :biggrin:   whazz up shot callers
> *


 :nicoderm: wassup


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Sep 7 2009, 09:11 PM~15009125
> *WASSUP GEORGE!!  HOWS YOUR RIDE COMING ALONG...I JUST SPENT ALL DAY CLEANING THE FREAKIN RUST CAKED ON THE RIMS...EAGLE 1 IS THE SHIT FOR THIS
> 
> BEFORE PIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER PIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POOR MAN'S HYDRALICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SIMON EAGLE 1 IS THE SHIT HOMIE  NICE GRAND PRIX


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

gracias


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez+Sep 11 2009, 08:44 PM~15056211-->
> 
> 
> 
> hay guey pinche pimp daddy  :biggrin:   whazz up shot callers
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHA SION HOMIE LLA SABES LOL :biggrin: WHATS UP BIG HOMIE HOW YOU BEEN
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ShotCallers O.C._@Sep 11 2009, 09:27 PM~15056595
> *mira mira... :0  fuck secrets haha
> *


HAHAHA YOULL SEE IT WHEN I TAKE IT TO SANTA ANA  


*********

SO I JUST CAME BACK FROM COURT PAID MY TICKETS AND I DONT HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT THAT BULLSHIT ANYMORE :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Sep 12 2009, 12:40 PM~15060316
> *gracias
> *


DEY NAHDA AMIGOE

:cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

where the foolios at


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 16 2009, 05:47 PM~15101925
> *where the foolios at
> *


WAS UP HERES UR PICS HOMIE......IU TOLD THA FOOL THAT THEY WERE OLD SO HE GAVE IT TO ME FOR CHEAPER, ILL PM U PRICE IF U WANT IT, IF NOT I MIGHT DO SOMETHING WIT IT...... ITS NOT A PRO HOPPER


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Sep 16 2009, 09:42 PM~15103700
> *WAS UP  HERES UR PICS HOMIE......IU TOLD THA FOOL THAT THEY WERE OLD SO HE GAVE IT TO ME FOR CHEAPER, ILL PM U PRICE IF U WANT IT, IF NOT I MIGHT DO SOMETHING WIT IT...... ITS NOT A PRO HOPPER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM SENT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

SHOCK COLLARS!!!! LOL JK READY FOR NEXT SUNDAY


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 18 2009, 12:10 PM~15119395
> *SHOCK COLLARS!!!! LOL JK READY FOR NEXT SUNDAY
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

yup


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY+Sep 18 2009, 02:28 PM~15119955-->
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IMA TAKE A LOOK AT THOSE SHIRTS TOMOROW OKAY MAYNE :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ShotCallers O.C._@Sep 18 2009, 06:36 PM~15122171
> *yup
> *


WHATS UP!!! HOWS THE CARUCHA :cheesy:


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 18 2009, 10:29 PM~15124410
> *IMA TAKE A LOOK AT THOSE SHIRTS TOMOROW OKAY MAYNE  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> WHATS UP!!! HOWS THE CARUCHA  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

DID YOU GET THAT PRISON CALL FROM CHAMUKO


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

eeeeeeeeee...i didnt get a call!! oh well i woulda declined it haha


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

HAHAHA ME TOO I AINT ABOUT TO PAY 50 CENTS FOR NO PHONE CALL :angry:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:0 


:biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

50 cents is like half a bag of chips! ....ill pass on the chit chat haha


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

HAHAHA READY FOR NEXT WEEK :cheesy: I DONT THINK I AM BUT IM STILL GOING


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 20 2009, 02:01 PM~15133729
> *HAHAHA READY FOR NEXT WEEK  :cheesy: I DONT THINK I AM BUT IM STILL GOING
> *


KOO.....SEE U THEN HOMIE


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

if i get bac on time


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Sep 20 2009, 03:11 PM~15133771
> *KOO.....SEE U THEN HOMIE
> *


SIMON DOGG


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Sep 20 2009, 10:44 PM~15138167
> *if i get bac on time
> *


WTF??? U SUK CARNAL WE WAS GONE BUST OUT OUT THE NEW CANOPY LOL


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 21 2009, 01:21 PM~15142441
> *SIMON DOGG
> *


SO WATS THE FINAL ON THE SHIRTS HOMIE???


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Sep 21 2009, 02:53 PM~15143338
> *SO WATS THE FINAL ON THE SHIRTS HOMIE???
> *


WHERE U AT YORGE?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

my bad homie i found a store that has the polos for 8 bucks each let me know


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 24 2009, 11:31 AM~15174587
> *my bad homie i found a store that has the polos for 8 bucks each let me know
> *


WAL MART HAS EM FOR $7 LOL JK BUT ITS TRUE K WELL LET ME TALK TO THESE FOOLS.....HOW MUCH WITH THE SILKSCREENING???


----------



## sureñosbluez

WHAZZ UP SHOTCALLERS


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Sep 24 2009, 06:47 PM~15178057
> *WAL MART HAS EM FOR $7 LOL JK BUT ITS TRUE K WELL LET ME TALK TO THESE FOOLS.....HOW MUCH WITH THE SILKSCREENING???
> *


I THINK IT WAS LIKE 12 BUCKS OR SOMETHING BUT IF YOU CAN GET THE SHIRTS CHEAPER COOL THEN :biggrin: COULD FIND ANY I WENT TO A COUPLE OF CLOTH STORES BUT I FOUND ONE COOL HUH


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 25 2009, 12:48 PM~15184925
> *:biggrin:
> *


YOU IN THE WRONG HOOD BOY :angry: 




LOL JK :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 25 2009, 01:54 PM~15184965
> *YOU IN THE WRONG HOOD BOY  :angry:
> LOL JK  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAH 


Buncha young punks looking for next target! :angry: 

Not here :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

GONNA GO SEE DEBBIE DEB AND LISA LISA TOMORROW :cheesy: SEE ALL THE HOMIES ON SUNDAY


----------



## 1SNOOPY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 25 2009, 04:25 PM~15187079
> *GONNA GO SEE DEBBIE DEB AND LISA LISA TOMORROW  :cheesy: SEE ALL THE HOMIES ON SUNDAY
> *


SUP FOOL, HOPE TO SEE U IN A BIT ITS LIKE 1:30 AM AND IM FUKN GETTING SHIT READY STILL.......GOTTA GLUE THE 4FOOTER BECAUSE THE WELDING CAME UNDONE HAHAHA


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

haha fukken welding...we doin our own spot welding wit plastic haha


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

HAHAHAH PLASTIC :biggrin: EY HOMIE HOW WAS THE SHOW IN SANTA ANA BY THE WAY COULDNT MAKE IT MY CARRUCHA WAS ACTING CRAZY ON ME  



SO I HEARD CHAMUCO PLEADED INSANITY AND IS KNOW BEING IN THE PROCEESS OF BEING SHIP TO HIS HOMETOWN KUBA FOR A SENTENCE OF 15 TO LIFE :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 5 2009, 07:24 PM~14686643
> *HAHAHA FUCK THAT LOL
> 
> LOOK WHAT I JUST GOT  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


updates!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 8 2009, 07:43 PM~15306773
> *updates!
> *


FUNNY THAT YOU SAID THAT I JUST GOT IT PAINTED AND JUICED UP :cheesy: 







































LOL JK  





NOTHING MUCH JUST A TUNE UP AND TRYING TO PASS SMOG IMA GET SOME 13S FOR IT AS SOON AS I REGISTER FOR IT


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

REINFORCED AND EXTENDED THE A-ARMS :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 9 2009, 03:14 PM~15314391
> *REINFORCED AND EXTENDED THE A-ARMS WITH DUCT TAPE :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

HAHA DO YOU PROPOSE ANOTHER WAY?? :0


----------



## joe bristol

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 10 2009, 02:05 PM~15320012
> *HAHA DO YOU PROPOSE ANOTHER WAY??  :0
> *


whats up dog nov 8 2009 theres a show ill post up the flyer


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Oct 11 2009, 11:34 AM~15324203
> *whats up dog nov 8 2009 theres a show  ill post up the flyer
> *


EY HOMIE DISPENSA ON THE OTHER SHOW I COULDNT MAKE IT I REALLY WANTED TO GO BUT I DIDNT HAVE MY BIKE AND MY CAR ACTED UP :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

whats up ya fuckers!! hahaha...dont trip george, i didnt plead insanity to shit homie, i picked the lock on my cuffs and made a run for it...good thing it was dark cuz we all know my big ass cant run fast!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 13 2009, 06:29 PM~15346571
> *whats up ya fuckers!! hahaha...dont trip george, i didnt plead insanity to shit homie, i picked the lock on my cuffs and made a run for it...good thing it was dark cuz we all know my big ass cant run fast!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

WHATS UP CHAMUK!!! HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 13 2009, 11:57 PM~15350676
> *
> *


WHATS UP FOOLIO!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 14 2009, 12:40 PM~15354988
> *WHATS UP FOOLIO!!
> *


listening to music  what you up to ?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

JUST GOT HOME FROM PROSTI....I M-MEAN WORK :ugh: 

GOT MY REGAL FIXED UP CARB ADJUSTED AND TIMING FIXED NOW I CAN CRUISE IT WITHOUT GETTING IT TOWED FOR NO REGISTRATION :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 14 2009, 11:04 PM~15362710
> *JUST GOT HOME FROM PROSTI....I M-MEAN WORK  :ugh:
> 
> GOT MY REGAL FIXED UP CARB ADJUSTED AND TIMING FIXED NOW I CAN CRUISE IT WITHOUT GETTING IT TOWED FOR NO REGISTRATION  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 you get the juice back in it ? :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

NO I TRIED COKE..NOTHING HAPPENED


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 15 2009, 10:14 AM~15365465
> *NO I TRIED COKE..NOTHING HAPPENED
> *


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 13 2009, 08:18 PM~15348782
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> WHATS UP CHAMUK!!! HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE
> *


workin my ass off man...makin money to pay off all my fucken debt!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 15 2009, 10:14 AM~15365465
> *NO I TRIED COKE..NOTHING HAPPENED
> *


drop a viagra tab in the gas tank...


----------



## the poor boys

:cheesy:


----------



## chamuco61

hey guys...im finally gonna bring my bike outta the house again on november 7th...pachuco car club is having a show at 'ritchie valens park' in pacoima..you guys should come by n check it out..


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 15 2009, 05:21 PM~15369303
> *drop a viagra tab in the gas tank...
> *


HAHAHAHA GOOD LUCK ON THE SHOW MY FRAME IS ON VACATION RIGHT NOW HOPEFULLY I GET IT BACK ON THE 8TH THERES THE SAN DIEGO SUPER SHOW HERE YOU SHOULD COME DOWN


----------



## chamuco61

we'll see whats up man...ill keep ya posted..


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

COO WELL IMA BE AT THE VIEJITOS SHOW THIS SUNDAY TOO


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

EY PM YOUR NUMBER I HAVE TO TALK TO YOU ABOUT SOMETHING


----------



## joe bristol




----------



## chamuco61

:|


----------



## chamuco61

damn, no one here as usual...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

HELLO THERE! :wave: 

GOOD TIMES PASSING THRU....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 15 2009, 10:19 PM~15674481
> *damn, no one here as usual...
> *


wuz up long time no chat  how you been bro


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 16 2009, 09:51 AM~15678631
> *HELLO THERE! :wave:
> 
> GOOD TIMES PASSING THRU....
> *


 :wave: hows it goin


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 16 2009, 05:22 PM~15683095
> *wuz up long time no chat    how you been bro
> *


no shit huh...im doin good, jus been real busy with work n other shit man...how you been?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HAVE A HAPPY THANKS GIVING


----------



## cruising oldies

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 23 2009, 12:25 PM~13085747
> *WE WHERE BORED ONE DAY SO WE WIRED IT UP AND TRYED IT THAT SHIT BUMPED!!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What is the name of the song esta chingo 
un paro paiza


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

SE LLAMA "LETS GROVE TONIGHT"

Y EL GRUPO "EARTH WIND AND FIRE" LO CANTA

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 30 2009, 05:52 PM~15825467
> *SE LLAMA "LETS GROVE TONIGHT"
> 
> Y EL GRUPO "EARTH WIND AND FIRE" LO CANTA
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


el grupo se llama TIERRA,VIENTO Y FUEGO! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies

Thanks Homies


----------



## chamuco61

for anyone that cares to read this, i will be starting up my new project this weekend...my lil girls pixie...ill post pics as the work gets done...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

is this the one we talk about awhile ago?Q vo SHOT CALLERS :wave:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61

:| :|


----------



## chamuco61

meh...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 21 2010, 10:26 PM~17266902
> *meh...
> *


 :wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 21 2010, 11:03 PM~17267254
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 22 2010, 12:46 AM~17267814
> *:wave:
> *



how u been bro..


----------



## chamuco61

damn, i let this topic get way behind!! lol


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## lesstime

ttt man you got get your boys together and get some pics of the bikes and some of your work


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 6 2010, 02:34 PM~17974736
> *ttt man you got get your boys together and get some pics of the bikes and some of your work
> *


soon as all our "under constructions" are done, i will post up pics!!


----------



## lesstime

its ok we like pics of bikes half way done


----------



## chamuco61

meh...complete bikes look better.. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

Wats Good ShotCallers! :wave: 


Bump for the homies :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 8 2010, 04:02 PM~17995403
> *
> *






























more pics of your work to come :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Jul 22 2010, 01:40 PM~18113402
> *Wats Good ShotCallers!  :wave:
> Bump for the homies  :thumbsup:
> *


chillin man...gettin our line up ready for the majestics show!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 22 2010, 07:06 PM~18116591
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics of your work to come :biggrin:
> *


man i can not wait to see this bike all finished up!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## lesstime

should have the guard any day now


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 22 2010, 10:17 PM~18119321
> *chillin man...gettin our line up ready for the majestics show!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Theres gunna be ALOT of competition at dat show homie :biggrin: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 5 2010, 11:38 PM~17970361
> *damn, i let this topic get way behind!! lol
> *


 :biggrin: page 4 save whats up shot callers ???


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Jul 23 2010, 12:48 AM~18119841
> *:0 Theres gunna be ALOT of competition at dat show homie  :biggrin:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


i know man...stupid computer broke down, so i had to use my paint money to fix it...so no new paint for the show...  

but ya know what, fuckit!! i can take a lil more time now n get it done right before the victory outreach show!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 29 2010, 08:36 PM~18180491
> *:biggrin:  page 4 save whats up shot callers ???
> *


hahaha..i thought it would have been on at least page 7...


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 29 2010, 11:03 PM~18182987
> *i know man...stupid computer broke down, so i had to use my paint money to fix it...so no new paint for the show...
> 
> but ya know what, fuckit!! i can take a lil more time now n get it done right before the victory outreach show!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Dats Wassup Homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## lesstime

big thanks eric ttt for you bro


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

Wassup...Im almost back from Afghanistan so watch out...comin back in full force haha


----------



## lesstime

thanks again eric 
spock got the other frame today so it shoule be coming to you soon :biggrin: along with your ladys :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

clean bike lesstime


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Aug 19 2010, 01:21 AM~18350360
> *clean bike lesstime
> *


holy shit!! if ya get a chance, tell yer brother to give me a call...the numbers i have on my phone for him dont seem to work...


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Aug 19 2010, 01:21 AM~18350360
> *clean bike lesstime
> *


thanks bro


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 16 2010, 07:27 PM~18327227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again eric
> spock got the other frame today so  it shoule be coming to you soon :biggrin:  along with your ladys  :biggrin:
> *


no problem man!! cant wait to get my hands on the other frame n fuck shit up again!!! you should get some kustom handlebars for t4's bike, that way everything flows!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 19 2010, 11:50 PM~18359477
> *no problem man!! cant wait to get my hands on the other frame n fuck shit up again!!! you should get some kustom handlebars for t4's bike, that way everything flows!!
> *


i know i just need to sit down and see if i can get close to weezy design :happysad:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 19 2010, 11:52 PM~18359494
> *i know i just need to sit down and see if i can get close to weezy design :happysad:
> *


i was thinkin more along the lines of a twisted style, so it matches the pedals n kick stand...


----------



## lesstime

ooowww that might be easyer to do and get done haster nice thanks


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 19 2010, 11:59 PM~18359534
> *ooowww that might be easyer to do and get done haster nice thanks
> *


  no problem man...


----------



## CE 707

what up bro how have you been


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 20 2010, 12:08 AM~18359568
> *what up bro how have you been
> *


good man...just doin my pinstriping thang!! how you been?


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 20 2010, 01:10 AM~18359577
> *good man...just doin my pinstriping thang!! how you been?
> *


been cool bro just trying to servive in this day and age thats cool you doing stripping now got any pics


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 20 2010, 01:09 AM~18359739
> *been cool bro just trying to servive in this day and age thats cool you doing stripping now got any pics
> *


i hafta post some up when i get a chance...the green pixie at the middle of this page is one of my victims, er, customers... :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

Snoop 714-613-2566


----------



## lesstime

sup guys anything new ??


----------



## chamuco61

gettin my paint n clear this weekend!! then off to the paint shop monday!!!


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

I told snoop to call you Eric, i dont know if he did or not =\


----------



## bouncer77

Whats up this is Delgado's Bike Shop.Im just letting everyone know about our cheap prices on lowrider bike parts and lowrider bikes.We got whatever you need,just hit us up at 626-652-2179.Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 23 2010, 11:50 PM~18390804
> *gettin my paint n clear this weekend!! then off to the paint shop monday!!!
> *


nice cant wait to see :wow:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Aug 26 2010, 10:40 AM~18411828
> *I told snoop to call you Eric, i dont know if he did or not =\
> *


nah man...no phone call yet...ill call him over the weekend when i have a chance...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by bouncer77_@Aug 26 2010, 07:32 PM~18415963
> *Whats up this is Delgado's Bike Shop.Im just letting everyone know about our cheap prices on lowrider bike parts and lowrider bikes.We got whatever you need,just hit us up at 626-652-2179.Thanks  :biggrin:
> *


good lookin out man! we have done business with you guys before at some of the shows we been at..


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 26 2010, 07:43 PM~18416082
> *nice cant wait to see  :wow:
> *


neither can i!! :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 20 2010, 02:30 AM~18359793
> *i hafta post some up when i get a chance...the green pixie at the middle of this page is one of my victims, er, customers... :biggrin:
> *


looks pretty good bro how long you been doing it for ?


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

TTMFT


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 27 2010, 11:39 AM~18420999
> *looks pretty good bro how long you been doing it for ?
> *


thanks man...been at it for almost 7 years off and on...been more serious about it in the last year and a half...


----------



## lesstime

where are the pics????


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

less than a month...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Sep 12 2010, 12:29 AM~18545529
> *less than a month...
> *


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

TTT


----------



## chamuco61

:biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

How you been Eric?


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

BUMP


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

.


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Sep 15 2010, 11:28 PM~18580855
> *How you been Eric?
> *


been good man..just keepin the ship afloat over here... :biggrin: how you been?


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 22 2010, 01:01 AM~18629388
> *been good man..just keepin the ship afloat over here... :biggrin:  how you been?
> *


ive had better days, just smoked a cigar so im feelin good  cant wait to get back tho


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Sep 22 2010, 02:26 PM~18633957
> *ive had better days, just smoked a cigar so im feelin good    cant wait to get back tho
> *


thats kool homie! let me know when you get back so i can roll up n say whats up in person!


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 22 2010, 07:35 PM~18636030
> *thats kool homie! let me know when you get back so i can roll up n say whats up in person!
> *


for sure...if not at a show! haha :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Sep 23 2010, 05:47 AM~18640392
> *for sure...if not at a show! haha :biggrin:
> *


even better!!


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

Wats good ShotCallers!! Hit me up if anyone is interested wit dat frame


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61

october issue of urban ink magazine..ShotCallerS bike club showin support for Pink Mink Mafia...sorry for shitty cell phone pics, my scanner took a shit..


----------



## chamuco61

mike's trike '$upah Freak!' on the flyer for Pink Mink Mafia's "Rock A Chola" event...


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 28 2010, 11:19 PM~18689399
> *october issue of urban ink magazine..ShotCallerS bike club showin support for Pink Mink Mafia...sorry for shitty cell phone pics, my scanner took a shit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I always loved that trike, got more pics of it??


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 29 2010, 02:01 AM~18690321
> *I always loved that trike, got more pics of it??
> *


waitin on the proof shots from this shoot and ill post up some..they got a lot of nice pics of the trike.


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 29 2010, 07:42 PM~18696580
> *waitin on the proof shots from this shoot and ill post up some..they got a lot of nice pics of the trike.
> *


Cool.


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

nice


----------



## chamuco61

'sup angel!


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 29 2010, 07:19 AM~18689399
> *october issue of urban ink magazine..ShotCallerS bike club showin support for Pink Mink Mafia...sorry for shitty cell phone pics, my scanner took a shit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 29 2010, 10:05 PM~18697578
> *  'sup angel!
> *


nuthin much man, been thinkin bout things i wanna do when i get back. Ideas have been running though my head...some bikes and some car


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Sep 30 2010, 09:41 AM~18700927
> *nuthin much man, been thinkin bout things i wanna do when i get back. Ideas have been running though my head...some bikes and some car
> *


kool..


----------



## chamuco61

bump! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

how did you get hooked up with pmm


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 30 2010, 07:16 PM~18706027
> *how did you get hooked up with pmm
> *


they posted up a bulletin on myspace lookin for bikes and cars, so i sent in the pics of the bikes and they called me up n set up the shoot...they some kool ass chicks!


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## lesstime

any other pics of the girl on the trike trying to get my wife to do her hair like hers :happysad:


----------



## lesstime

man what up with that last text nasty


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 30 2010, 07:46 PM~18706268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any other pics of the girl on the trike trying to get my wife to do her hair like hers :happysad:
> *


ill check...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 30 2010, 09:49 PM~18707810
> *man what up with that last text nasty
> *


hahahaha...you know you would hit that shit!


----------



## lesstime

hell no not even with your stick lol you hella nasty


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 30 2010, 09:52 PM~18707842
> *hell no not even with your stick lol you hella nasty
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 30 2010, 08:40 PM~18706253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61

picked up my new toy earlier...1974 schwinn stingray junior...complete, og, ridable and super clean!! :cheesy:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

pics or it didnt happen....you should know by now haha


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Oct 5 2010, 08:38 AM~18740073
> *pics or it didnt happen....you should know by now haha
> *


tomorow..all i have right now are shitty cell phone pics...dont worry, it happened!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 5 2010, 08:56 PM~18745922
> *tomorow..all i have right now are shitty cell phone pics...dont worry, it happened!! :biggrin:
> *


keepin it og or doin it out??


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Oct 6 2010, 10:35 AM~18750842
> *keepin it og or doin it out??
> *


its still clean, so im gonna keep it og..just buff out the paint and polish up the chrome.. :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

:wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Oct 6 2010, 10:24 PM~18756888
> *:wave:
> *


'sup man!!  goin to vegas??


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

Wats good Chamuco. So did u end up doing the homies stripping?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Oct 7 2010, 12:25 AM~18757553
> *Wats good Chamuco. So did u end up doing the homies stripping?
> *


yea man, i hooked up his fenders, the sides of the trike cage and the trike axel...came out pretty klean..i let him design the writing on the axel.. :biggrin: 

now time to get back outside n finish up my other striping project..break is over!


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 6 2010, 11:28 PM~18757562
> *yea man, i hooked up his fenders, the sides of the trike cage and the trike axel...came out pretty klean..i let him design the writing on the axel.. :biggrin:
> 
> now time to get back outside n finish up my other striping project..break is over!
> *


good shit bro! kant wait to see it!! :cheesy:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 7 2010, 12:18 AM~18757520
> *'sup man!!    goin to vegas??
> *


Not this year....


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

you goin to vegas eric?


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

=\


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Oct 8 2010, 09:24 AM~18766371
> *you goin to vegas eric?
> *


yea man, i went with my brother n my lady...just to scope out the show though, gonna hit it up with some bikes again next year...gonna put in some work on my orange bike, as well as my lil girls pixie and my lady's bike... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

hey angel, you guys should come out to this one...818 chapter gonna be there!!


----------



## chamuco61

here is my 74 stingray junior...all og stock and gonna stay like that!!


----------



## chamuco61

bump...


----------



## chamuco61

:biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

Hell yea, ill tell snoop too. BTW that thing is nice! good find


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Oct 13 2010, 10:33 PM~18806638
> *Hell yea, ill tell snoop too. BTW that thing is nice! good find
> *


thanks man...one of my friends just moved back to burbank from the antelope valley and was in desperte need for some cash, so i offered him 80 bucks for it and he jumped on it!!


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

I need to find some of those people haha


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Oct 13 2010, 11:25 PM~18807035
> *I need to find some of those people haha
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

we raise a glass to cheer...we raise the ice cold beer...drinkin at full throttle til we cant read the lable on the bottle... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

bump


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

ttmft


----------



## chamuco61

you back in cali yet angel?


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

Yea, i been in Cali...working on my car


----------



## chamuco61

kool beanz man!!


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

Needs a new engine, but its all good. Ill get it.


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61

damn...we ended up on page 3 again...


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

Seems like its just us


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 12 2010, 01:11 PM~19052643
> *Seems like its just us
> *


yea...cant convince my members to use this site...one of mine is on here, but never gets online...i dont think he even has one post under his belt...what happened to you guys on sunday? me, my bro, my lady n kid were there checkin out the show..


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61

:nicoderm:


----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 24 2010, 02:52 PM~19154280
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 12 2010, 01:11 PM~19052643
> *Seems like its just us
> *


and now just me again...


----------



## chamuco61

:happysad:


----------



## KABEL




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

:wave:


----------



## chamuco61

:biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

damn this place is dead!!!!


----------



## chamuco61

not that anyone is here, but i will be starting the build on roxy's pixie soon...


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 11 2011, 12:37 AM~20065334
> *not that anyone is here, but i will be starting the build on roxy's pixie soon...
> *


What's up bro? How is it going?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Mar 11 2011, 12:49 AM~20065416
> *What's up bro? How is it going?
> *


goin good man...got me a baby on the way, so i been workin my ass off! gonna be hookin up a taylor tot stroller and converting roxy's pedal car into a stroller, so ima hafta get her pixie started...been lookin for a house for me n my lady n the kids, but no luck yet...i want a garage without the asshole neighbors, so i can take a stab at painting her pixie myself...


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61

:uh:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## chamuco61

:biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

gonna start stripping the stroller down next week!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 14 2011, 11:38 PM~20343684
> *gonna start stripping the stroller down next week!!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## SNAPPER818

wassup g


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 11 2011, 12:58 AM~20065489
> *goin good man...got me a baby on the way, so i been workin my ass off! gonna be hookin up a taylor tot stroller and converting roxy's pedal car into a stroller, so ima hafta get her pixie started...been lookin for a house for me n my lady n the kids, but no luck yet...i want a garage without the asshole neighbors, so i can take a stab at painting her pixie myself...
> *


 congrats...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 21 2011, 12:06 PM~20389603
> *congrats...
> *


thanks homie! how you doin?


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## slimer




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by slimer_@May 6 2011, 06:33 AM~20496238
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## classic63

sup chamuco? hows ur lil ones bike coming along?:wave:


----------



## BBNOZOOTCRUISER

QVO?!


----------



## SNAPPER818

chamuco61 said:


> thanks homie! how you doin?


well ritenow im :420: in other words im feelin firme...
other than that is all da same...aint nathin new...


----------



## thomas67442

Latin Style Sounds and 34th Street Mall 1st annual Low Rider Show


----------



## chamuco61

classic63 said:


> sup chamuco? hows ur lil ones bike coming along?:wave:


 Slowly man...my lil girls bike is gonna be built as she earns it by grades and good behavior..now that my newborn is here, I got double duty building her stroller too!


----------



## chamuco61

BBNOZOOTCRUISER said:


> QVO?!


 Orale chuco!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

q-vo chamuco


----------



## chamuco61

sureñosbluez said:


> q-vo chamuco


 'Sup homie!


----------



## chamuco61

Damn...been a while in here!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

:thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61

Bump..


----------



## chamuco61

Damn...dead as always..


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

chamuco61 said:


> Damn...dead as always..


 What's up homeboy.....


----------



## chamuco61

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> What's up homeboy.....


 chillin man! 'sup with you?


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## chamuco61

damn, been a while...


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

...


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$

were all the bad ass bikes!!!!!!:wave: about to build my daugther one!!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$

my little homie gave me a bike for my daughter!!!!!!


----------

